# Trump's tweet about Mika



## basquebromance

there will never come a more entertaining president!


----------



## TNHarley

Lol he says some funny shit sometimes 
_little marco_ LOL


----------



## basquebromance

TNHarley said:


> Lol he says some funny shit sometimes
> _little marco_ LOL



Lyin Jake Starkey, Low Energy Matthew, Crazy Dont Taz Me Bro, Crooked NYCarbineer, Wonderful TNHarley...etc...


----------



## ClosedCaption

Can he just be the President of Zingers and step aside for some one who wants to be Commander in Chief?


----------



## TNHarley

ClosedCaption said:


> Can he just be the President of Zingers and step aside for some one who wants to be Commander in Chief?


Why? We have been without for years


----------



## ClosedCaption

TNHarley said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can he just be the President of Zingers and step aside for some one who wants to be Commander in Chief?
> 
> 
> 
> Why? We have been without for years
Click to expand...


Yeah yeah, everything Trump does is OK because you say everyone does it.  That excuse is tired bro.


----------



## TNHarley

ClosedCaption said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can he just be the President of Zingers and step aside for some one who wants to be Commander in Chief?
> 
> 
> 
> Why? We have been without for years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah, everything Trump does is OK because you say everyone does it.  That excuse is tired bro.
Click to expand...

Did you even read what i wrote?


----------



## Pete7469

Mika is ugly. She looks like a japanese fuckbot.


----------



## Sunni Man

Trump loves driving the lefty media loons into a crazed frenzy on a daily basis.

It's such a beautiful sight!!  .....       ...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

The media is collapsing in on itself yet he feels the need to personally attack individuals? Beyond dumb. 

Way to take the spotlight OFF the collapsing Russia story dumbass.


----------



## MrShangles

We didn't need another PC politician, he says what needs to be said, go Trump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basquebromance

How is this entire photo shoot not incredibly sexist?  Objectification much Joe?


----------



## basquebromance

This ends with a shirtless face painted Joe Scarbough clinking glasses against the White House fence demanding Donald come out and play


----------



## TNHarley

Yea, he is an idiot. But damn.. some of that shit is funny.
I wonder if he is a troll on here?


----------



## ClosedCaption

Trump eats a shit sandwich and Republicans wI'll say "that's ok, we've been eating shit for years"

Viola, they made shit sandwiches seem normal because they can just say other people have eaten them


----------



## Preacher

Grampa Murked U said:


> The media is collapsing in on itself yet he feels the need to personally attack individuals? Beyond dumb.
> 
> Way to take the spotlight OFF the collapsing Russia story dumbass.


I thought his tweet was fucking hilarious.


----------



## Pete7469

I didn't start with lofty expectations of Trump. I didn't even believe he wanted to win the election up until a week or so prior. I was and remain delighted that hitlery is not in the WH.

All Trump has to do is keep irritating bed wetters. I don't care if nothing else is accomplished. As long as moonbats are miserable, things are going well.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Odium said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media is collapsing in on itself yet he feels the need to personally attack individuals? Beyond dumb.
> 
> Way to take the spotlight OFF the collapsing Russia story dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought his tweet was fucking hilarious.
Click to expand...

If course you did, low class scum enjoy when women are personally attacked like that.


----------



## Pete7469

Grampa Murked U said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media is collapsing in on itself yet he feels the need to personally attack individuals? Beyond dumb.
> 
> Way to take the spotlight OFF the collapsing Russia story dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought his tweet was fucking hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If course you did, low class scum enjoy when women are personally attacked like that.
Click to expand...


Mika is a woman?


----------



## Peach

basquebromance said:


> there will never come a more entertaining president!



Yet, the entertainment is low IQ.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Pete7469 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media is collapsing in on itself yet he feels the need to personally attack individuals? Beyond dumb.
> 
> Way to take the spotlight OFF the collapsing Russia story dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought his tweet was fucking hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If course you did, low class scum enjoy when women are personally attacked like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mika is a woman?
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## Tom Horn

Mika is a piece of shit leftist bitch who's turned Joe into a turncoat extraordinaire with her....pussy.  Trump laid the wood to them and rightfully so.  Now that CNN is destroyed, they're next.


----------



## basquebromance

republican congressman from florida.






republican senator from oklahoma


----------



## Sunni Man

Watching Trump drive the loony lib media into a rabid frenzy with his tweets is great entertainment.  ...


----------



## MarcATL

MrShangles said:


> We didn't need another PC politician, he says what needs to be said, go Trump
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So in your estimation hurling insults at individuals in the media "needs to be said?"


----------



## The Original Tree

*He should double the amount of his tweets, because it makes CNN, and Stalin's Sock Puppets (Liberals) and Jihadists, very, very Angry.*


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Grampa Murked U said:


> The media is collapsing in on itself yet he feels the need to personally attack individuals? Beyond dumb.
> 
> Way to take the spotlight OFF the collapsing Russia story dumbass.



Well don't mad but Trump tweeting remind me of you when you are having a good time with the hooch...

I swear Trump is on here...


----------



## Peach

Sunni Man said:


> Trump loves driving the lefty media loons into a crazed frenzy on a daily basis.
> 
> It's such a beautiful sight!!  .....       ...



It would better if the Orange void worked on policy, actually. : )


----------



## basquebromance

Ugly Mika & Psycho Joe called Wonderful Donald a "thug" & "mentally unstable"
 while looking for friendship with him behind the scenes


----------



## edthecynic

basquebromance said:


> there will never come a more entertaining president!


Well Don THE Con is "entertaining" if you like being lied to, otherwise not so much.


----------



## basquebromance

Trump gets 100 points for alliteration

"bleeding badly"


----------



## basquebromance

edthecynic said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> there will never come a more entertaining president!
> 
> 
> 
> Well Don THE Con is "entertaining" if you like being lied to, otherwise not so much.
Click to expand...


all politicians have lied at some point


----------



## bendog

Grampa Murked U said:


> The media is collapsing in on itself yet he feels the need to personally attack individuals? Beyond dumb.
> 
> Way to take the spotlight OFF the collapsing Russia story dumbass.


If my child ever acted like that, she'd have lost  a phone.  And I think Melania's campaign against cyber bullying is not working.  She needs a new issue.  Childhood obesity maybe.


----------



## BlindBoo

OMG Look!


----------



## Preacher

Grampa Murked U said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media is collapsing in on itself yet he feels the need to personally attack individuals? Beyond dumb.
> 
> Way to take the spotlight OFF the collapsing Russia story dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought his tweet was fucking hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If course you did, low class scum enjoy when women are personally attacked like that.
Click to expand...

Aww you poor snowflake. She is a Jewess whore...she gets what she deserves


----------



## Fiero425

Trump lowers the office even more going after Mika Brzezinski in a TWEET commenting on her "low IQ" and "bleeding from the face due to a facelift!" This man is so disturbed to waste time with this nonsense instead of dealing with matters at hand like healthcare legislation! Of course the reason he doesn't is because he's not able! He wouldn't know WTF he's talking about!


----------



## easyt65

The President of the United States is supposed to be above such behavior, but one thing Americans knew about Trump before they elected him is that he says what he thinks, and he refuses to take the 'high road' when attacked.

President Trump enjoys the support of many Americans who have appreciated his 'straight from the hip bluntness'; however, he risks losing that support if he can not restrain himself to some degree.

There is a limit he can cross that is un-defensible...and he is getting close to it. Partisans on the outer fringes of both parties will argue that he has already surpassed that limit and/or that he has not. Those who can put partisanship aside and see / recognize 'civility' and Presidential decorum can look past the extremes on both sides.

It is understandable to some degree that he has lashed out at the extremely partisan fake news icons and press that have made it their mission to take him down .but there is still a limit to how low in the mud a President should go with his attackers to fight back.

I have little problem with the President's 'surrogate' fighting the battle in the weeds so that he may remain above it. He just needs to control himself and stay above it....

The Twitter attacks on Mika are over the line, un-Presidential. Trump needs to pull back, learn to control himself, or have someone help him restrain himself. If not he will definitely loise the support of people who put him where he is.


_Trump And White House Aide Rip ‘Morning Joe’ Hosts On Twitter

"…to Mar-a-Lago 3 nights in a row around New Year’s Eve, and insisted on joining me. She was bleeding badly from a face-lift. I said no!
— Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump) __June 29, 2017__"
_

Not acceptable IMO....


----------



## skookerasbil

Of course progressives heads explode because they have as much humor in them as a small soap dish. Ive been laughing my balls off all morning after seeing this........beyond hysterical. And this comes on the heels of CNN taking multiple kicks to the nut sack this week..........

Dang.....if you are on the right, the cover of TIME Magazine for the year should be WINNING with a pic of Trump........problem is, only 17 people buy that magazine anymore.


----------



## Camp

America's childlike immature whining President has taken himself into a new low and disgusting place of prominence with the implementation of a tweet battle with a female journalist. This time, he exhibits his profound mental illness along with his basic low-life repugnant creature from under the rock personality. 

Not to worry, the cult will come to his defense and explain why it is OK to have this kind of degenerate scum bag for a President.


----------



## blastoff

MarcATL said:


> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't need another PC politician, he says what needs to be said, go Trump
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> So in your estimation hurling insults at individuals in the media "needs to be said?"
Click to expand...

I'll jump in and say it sure does when it's warranted.  Mr. & Mrs. Mika have said plenty of nasty stuff about Trump for months now, outright lies, unfounded allegations and you name it.  The president's supposed to just take that crap and not punch back?  No way in hell and I applaud him for it.  And, keep it up, Mr. President.


----------



## skookerasbil

Sunni Man said:


> Trump loves driving the lefty media loons into a crazed frenzy on a daily basis.
> 
> It's such a beautiful sight!!  .....       ...





indeed..........and you know it causes short circuits in the brains of the lefty k00ks who don't get the form vs function thing at all.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Trump is unfit to be POTUS.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Reasonable

Did you fall down and hit your head?
As heinous as what the orange scumbag tweeted about Mica and Morning Joe, he's done much worse with you defending him.
Is this going to be a pattern for you doing what's right... or a one time thang?


----------



## jc456

easyt65 said:


> The President of the United States is supposed to be above such behavior, but one thing Americans knew about Trump before they elected him is that he says what he thinks, and he refuses to take the 'high road' when attacked.
> 
> President Trump enjoys the support of many Americans who have appreciated his 'straight from the hip bluntness'; however, he risks losing that support if he can not restrain himself to some degree.
> 
> There is a limit he can cross that is un-defensible...and he is getting close to it. Partisans on the outer fringes of both parties will argue that he has already surpassed that limit and/or that he has not. Those who can put partisanship aside and see / recognize 'civility' and Presidential decorum can look past the extremes on both sides.
> 
> It is understandable to some degree that he has lashed out at the extremely partisan fake news icons and press that have made it their mission to take him down .but there is still a limit to how low in the mud a President should go with his attackers to fight back.
> 
> I have little problem with the President's 'surrogate' fighting the battle in the weeds so that he may remain above it. He just needs to control himself and stay above it....
> 
> The Twitter attacks on Mika are over the line, un-Presidential. Trump needs to pull back, learn to control himself, or have someone help him restrain himself. If not he will definitely loise the support of people who put him where he is.
> 
> 
> _Trump And White House Aide Rip ‘Morning Joe’ Hosts On Twitter
> 
> "…to Mar-a-Lago 3 nights in a row around New Year’s Eve, and insisted on joining me. She was bleeding badly from a face-lift. I said no!
> — Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump) __June 29, 2017__"
> _
> 
> Not acceptable IMO....


----------



## jasonnfree

Camp said:


> America's childlike immature whining President has taken himself into a new low and disgusting place of prominence with the implementation of a tweet battle with a female journalist. This time, he exhibits his profound mental illness along with his basic low-life repugnant creature from under the rock personality.
> 
> Not to worry, the cult will come to his defense and explain why it is OK to have this kind of degenerate scum bag for a President.



I think most  presidents are scumbags.  They answer to a higher power - money.  Demorats are no better than repugs.   We need to get money out of politics, not sure that will ever happen.


----------



## Pogo

Pete7469 said:


> I didn't start with lofty expectations of Trump. I didn't even believe he wanted to win the election up until a week or so prior. I was and remain delighted that hitlery is not in the WH.
> 
> All Trump has to do is keep irritating bed wetters. I don't care if nothing else is accomplished. As long as moonbats are miserable, things are going well.




A revealing set of values for one's country right there.

Obviously Rump is a fucking child.  Many of us have been crowing that fact from the rooftops for TWO YEARS.


----------



## RDD_1210

easyt65 said:


> The President of the United States is supposed to be above such behavior, but one thing Americans knew about Trump before they elected him is that he says what he thinks, and he refuses to take the 'high road' when attacked.
> 
> President Trump enjoys the support of many Americans who have appreciated his 'straight from the hip bluntness'; however, he risks losing that support if he can not restrain himself to some degree.
> 
> There is a limit he can cross that is un-defensible...and he is getting close to it. Partisans on the outer fringes of both parties will argue that he has already surpassed that limit and/or that he has not. Those who can put partisanship aside and see / recognize 'civility' and Presidential decorum can look past the extremes on both sides.
> 
> It is understandable to some degree that he has lashed out at the extremely partisan fake news icons and press that have made it their mission to take him down .but there is still a limit to how low in the mud a President should go with his attackers to fight back.
> 
> I have little problem with the President's 'surrogate' fighting the battle in the weeds so that he may remain above it. He just needs to control himself and stay above it....
> 
> The Twitter attacks on Mika are over the line, un-Presidential. Trump needs to pull back, learn to control himself, or have someone help him restrain himself. If not he will definitely loise the support of people who put him where he is.
> 
> 
> _Trump And White House Aide Rip ‘Morning Joe’ Hosts On Twitter
> 
> "…to Mar-a-Lago 3 nights in a row around New Year’s Eve, and insisted on joining me. She was bleeding badly from a face-lift. I said no!
> — Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump) __June 29, 2017__"
> _
> 
> Not acceptable IMO....



Which part of what he said bothered you? Just wondering what is different now that you find to not be acceptable compared with the countless things he has said before.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Odium said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media is collapsing in on itself yet he feels the need to personally attack individuals? Beyond dumb.
> 
> Way to take the spotlight OFF the collapsing Russia story dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought his tweet was fucking hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If course you did, low class scum enjoy when women are personally attacked like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww you poor snowflake. She is a Jewess whore...she gets what she deserves
Click to expand...

Having moral standards makes me a snowflake?

Obama whined incessantly about Fox News and we railed on him for it. Now that it's a Republican it's just different eh?

Lowlife hypocrites lacking a moral compass


----------



## g5000

Odium said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media is collapsing in on itself yet he feels the need to personally attack individuals? Beyond dumb.
> 
> Way to take the spotlight OFF the collapsing Russia story dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought his tweet was fucking hilarious.
Click to expand...

It is incredibly low class gutter behavior for a PRESIDENT.


----------



## skookerasbil

Wry Catcher said:


> Trump is unfit to be POTUS.




You're from California.............nobody cares what they think. In the electoral process, their input is irrelevant.


----------



## Tom Horn

The Original Tree said:


> *He should double the amount of his tweets, because it makes CNN, and Stalin's Sock Puppets (Liberals) and Jihadists, very, very Angry.*



I flushed out at least two Ivans posting here in my Trump sends Putin a message OP...it never gets old.


----------



## Camp

people.com/politics/republicans-react-trump-bashing-mika-brzezinski/people.com/politics/republicans-react-trump-bashing-mika-brzezinski/


----------



## Preacher

Grampa Murked U said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media is collapsing in on itself yet he feels the need to personally attack individuals? Beyond dumb.
> 
> Way to take the spotlight OFF the collapsing Russia story dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought his tweet was fucking hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If course you did, low class scum enjoy when women are personally attacked like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww you poor snowflake. She is a Jewess whore...she gets what she deserves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Having moral standards makes me a snowflake?
> 
> Obama whined incessantly about Fox News and we railed on him for it. Now that it's a Republican it's just different eh?
> 
> Lowlife hypocrites lacking a moral compass
Click to expand...

WHINING about a bitch getting hit back makes you  a snowflake. Its pathetic


----------



## rightwinger

What the hell is the matter with this guy?

Does he not understand the dignity of the office he holds?

Who does he thinks "won" in this confrontation?


----------



## skookerasbil

Im laughing...........it was ok for progressives when Bubba was blowing loads in the oval office but a tweet about somebody's face make them unfit for office!!

thinkingfAiL


----------



## TheDude

I just read the tweets..........HA HA HA..........Fucking Trump.  If he's not a mold breaker I don't know who is.


----------



## easyt65

I expect a certain level of behavior from anyone serving as the President of the United States.

Mika is a nobody, a member of the fake news army, someone who does not deserve acknowledgement from the President. That's why he has his aides and staff. Let them engage in that petty crap. I expect my President to be above actions THAT low.


----------



## Tom Horn

g5000 said:


> It is incredibly low class gutter behavior for a PRESIDENT.



No, gutter behavior is Barry giving his fellow muslim radicals Iraq, Libya, Syria, and almost Egypt.  Turns out he's a mass-murderer in addition to being a Kenyan fraud.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Odium said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media is collapsing in on itself yet he feels the need to personally attack individuals? Beyond dumb.
> 
> Way to take the spotlight OFF the collapsing Russia story dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought his tweet was fucking hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If course you did, low class scum enjoy when women are personally attacked like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww you poor snowflake. She is a Jewess whore...she gets what she deserves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Having moral standards makes me a snowflake?
> 
> Obama whined incessantly about Fox News and we railed on him for it. Now that it's a Republican it's just different eh?
> 
> Lowlife hypocrites lacking a moral compass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHINING about a bitch getting hit back makes you  a snowflake. Its pathetic
Click to expand...

You have 0 class and 0 dignity. What YOU think is irrelevant


----------



## jc456

easyt65 said:


> I expect a certain level of behavior from anyone serving as the President of the United States.
> 
> Mika is a nobody, a member of the fake news army, someone who does not deserve acknowledgement from the President. That's why he has his aides and staff. Let them engage in that petty crap. I expect my President to be above actions THAT low.


I expect that MSM gives the President of the US respect.  that ain't happening.  therefore, I'm good with fking anything that he texts. And I have a flying fickle finger for them


----------



## IsaacNewton

Will Republicans ever again elect an adult? Bush Jr was at least a near adult. He let the smart people around him do most of the work. Sarah Palin, Michelle Bachmann, and the never ending list of utter morons the Republicans champion, and now the dumbest moron one could conceive of in Trump. 

The Republicans live in a crawl space below the sewer now. So who would be their next mental patient to garner their support? When you've finally elected Jabba The Hut, who is lower on the list?


----------



## Preacher

Camp said:


> America's childlike immature whining President has taken himself into a new low and disgusting place of prominence with the implementation of a tweet battle with a female journalist. This time, he exhibits his profound mental illness along with his basic low-life repugnant creature from under the rock personality.
> 
> Not to worry, the cult will come to his defense and explain why it is OK to have this kind of degenerate scum bag for a President.


Already a thread on this snowflake. Was started 45 minutes ago bu another whiner.


----------



## rightwinger

_I heard poorly rated @Morning_Joe speaks badly of me (don’t watch anymore). Then how come low I.Q. Crazy Mika, along with Psycho Joe, came to Mar-a-Lago 3 nights in a row around New Year’s Eve, and insisted on joining me,” Trump wrote. “She was bleeding badly from a face-lift. I said no!”
_
Our President obviously has issues dealing with criticism from a female


----------



## Dale Smith

I am totally fine with anything Trump wants to say about leftards....fuck 'em...their feelings mean absolutely nothing to me. I wouldn't piss on a leftard if they were on fire and I had a full bladder. I would walk hundred feet away so that not even the mist of my piss would dampen the flames.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Has a lefty ever come here and said that they don't care what the Dems do as long as it pisses off conservatives?


----------



## Camp

jasonnfree said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> America's childlike immature whining President has taken himself into a new low and disgusting place of prominence with the implementation of a tweet battle with a female journalist. This time, he exhibits his profound mental illness along with his basic low-life repugnant creature from under the rock personality.
> 
> Not to worry, the cult will come to his defense and explain why it is OK to have this kind of degenerate scum bag for a President.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think most  presidents are scumbags.  They answer to a higher power - money.  Demorats are no better than repugs.   We need to get money out of politics, not sure that will ever happen.
Click to expand...

This has nothing to do with money or how Presidents of the past have behaved. This is about having a current President whose ego, immaturity, rudeness, and mental illness disqualifies him as a President of a human being deserving of respect.


----------



## rightwinger

We have reached a low point in the history of the Presidency

Does he have any perception of the honor of his office and how poorly this behavior reflects on him?


----------



## skookerasbil

IsaacNewton said:


> Will Republicans ever again elect an adult? Bush Jr was at least a near adult. He let the smart people around him do most of the work. Sarah Palin, Michelle Bachmann, and the never ending list of utter morons the Republicans champion, and now the dumbest moron one could conceive of in Trump.
> 
> The Republicans live in a crawl space below the sewer now. So who would be their next mental patient to garner their support? When you've finally elected Jabba The Hut, who is lower on the list?




lol......s0n......you might as well be sitting naked on a bar stool in the middle of Siberia screaming "FIRE!". Nobody cares.......people are going about their daily business and don't give a rats ass about the tweets. Only the hyper-partisan k00ks care........a very small fringe segment of the population.

Who's not winning?


----------



## Reasonable

easyt65 said:


> I expect a certain level of behavior from anyone serving as the President of the United States.
> 
> Mika is a nobody, a member of the fake news army, someone who does not deserve acknowledgement from the President. That's why he has his aides and staff. Let them engage in that petty crap. I expect my President to be above actions THAT low.


You totally discredit yourself when you use the term " fake news." Anything you gained for once being honest in your OP was quickly lost.

And the question someone else asked I'll also ask. Why now..., and not the dozens and dozens of other despicable, childish, unpresidential things this disgrace of a president has done? ( and in the campaign)


----------



## LogikAndReazon

If only he were touting the benefits of marxism and the virtues of community organizing..... lol


----------



## Camp

Odium said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> America's childlike immature whining President has taken himself into a new low and disgusting place of prominence with the implementation of a tweet battle with a female journalist. This time, he exhibits his profound mental illness along with his basic low-life repugnant creature from under the rock personality.
> 
> Not to worry, the cult will come to his defense and explain why it is OK to have this kind of degenerate scum bag for a President.
> 
> 
> 
> Already a thread on this snowflake. Was started 45 minutes ago bu another whiner.
Click to expand...

So, you are here whining because there is another thread on this topic. The snowflake is you crybaby. Besides, this thread is different with a unique interpretation of the issue.


----------



## BlindBoo

SOP for the Gumpster.

Meh.


----------



## task0778

"Bleeding badly from a facelift?"   Easy is right, there's no excuse for that kind of crap, it is way below the dignity of the office.   Trump owes Mika an apology IMHO.


----------



## Reasonable

Dale Smith said:


> I am totally fine with anything Trump wants to say about leftards....fuck 'em...their feelings mean absolutely nothing to me. I wouldn't piss on a leftard if they were on fire and I had a full bladder. I would walk hundred feet away so that not even the mist of my piss would dampen the flames.


A president is supposed to be above the behavior you just demonstrated. 
Obama always carried himself with dignity and grace and you still treated him like shit. 
This disgrace of a president acts like a 11 year old spoiled brat and you thinks that A OK. 
You have some fucked up standards.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

easyt65 said:


> I expect a certain level of behavior from anyone serving as the President of the United States.
> 
> Mika is a nobody, a member of the fake news army, someone who does not deserve acknowledgement from the President. That's why he has his aides and staff. Let them engage in that petty crap. I expect my President to be above actions THAT low.



Trump has always been this way.  I'm not sure why anybody is surprised


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Right or wrong, this kind of things is what made people be able to identify with him - rather than the untouchable, lofty elitist we usually get to pick from.
Truth is, by in large the vast majority of Americans are not outraged by stuff like this. It is things we say ourselves all the time.
It isn't Presidential, it is not polished and it is certainly not business as usual....but that is what got him there in the first place.


----------



## The Original Tree

Pogo said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't start with lofty expectations of Trump. I didn't even believe he wanted to win the election up until a week or so prior. I was and remain delighted that hitlery is not in the WH.
> 
> All Trump has to do is keep irritating bed wetters. I don't care if nothing else is accomplished. As long as moonbats are miserable, things are going well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A revealing set of values for one's country right there.
> 
> Obviously Rump is a fucking child.  Many of us have been crowing that fact from the rooftops for TWO YEARS.
Click to expand...


----------



## g5000

iamwhatiseem said:


> Right or wrong, this kind of things is what made people be able to identify with him


Low-class people.


----------



## jc456

Reasonable said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am totally fine with anything Trump wants to say about leftards....fuck 'em...their feelings mean absolutely nothing to me. I wouldn't piss on a leftard if they were on fire and I had a full bladder. I would walk hundred feet away so that not even the mist of my piss would dampen the flames.
> 
> 
> 
> A president is supposed to be above the behavior you just demonstrated.
> Obama always carried himself with dignity and grace and you still treated him like shit.
> This disgrace of a president acts like a 11 year old spoiled brat and you thinks that A OK.
> You have some fucked up standards.
Click to expand...

then why don't you fking respect him?  Oh wait, he's the pussy grabber cause NBC said so.  toooooo funny.


----------



## Wry Catcher

skookerasbil said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is unfit to be POTUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're from California.............nobody cares what they think. In the electoral process, their input is irrelevant.
Click to expand...


Well, you speak for the no-bodies!  Most people care what I think, given the large number of alerts which comment on my posts - both positively and negatively.

The no-bodies, like you, usually rely on little cartoon symbols, being that they lack the right stuff to offer rebuttals or have anything of substance to offer.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

g5000 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right or wrong, this kind of things is what made people be able to identify with him
> 
> 
> 
> Low-class people.
Click to expand...


No. low class people by in large do not vote.
Try again


----------



## The Original Tree

Tom Horn said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *He should double the amount of his tweets, because it makes CNN, and Stalin's Sock Puppets (Liberals) and Jihadists, very, very Angry.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I flushed out at least two Ivans posting here in my Trump sends Putin a message OP...it never gets old.
Click to expand...

*Nothing is better for a Liberal than to wake up in the morning, crack open a bottle of Colt 45 or their favorite bottle of Vodka, check their EBT balance, log on the INTERNET and TROLL ALL DAY. 

Drunk by 5 PM, to bed by 7 PM and then up again tomorrow to do it all over again.

They are just mad because Trump grabbed their pussy and didn't come back for seconds.




*


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Stop talking about each other


----------



## easyt65

Reasonable said:


> You totally discredit yourself when you use the term " fake news." Anything you gained for once being honest in your OP was quickly lost.


I apologize for offending you by pointing out that MSNBC is just another leftist propaganda-pushing arm of the DNC, in it for the ratings and to bring Trump down. Feel free to run to your safe space, snowflake


----------



## skookerasbil

Wry Catcher said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is unfit to be POTUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're from California.............nobody cares what they think. In the electoral process, their input is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you speak for the no-bodies!  Most people care what I think, given the large number of alerts which comment on my posts - both positively and negatively.
> 
> The no-bodies, like you, usually rely on little cartoon symbols, being that they lack the right stuff to offer rebuttals or anything of substance to offer.
Click to expand...



Nope s0n........I happen to live in the same kinda state that you do..........one that doesn't matter next election.. Your vote next general is going to be as impactful as a guy voting on an internet site in Mongolia!!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Reasonable said:


> You totally discredit yourself when you use the term " fake news."



A term you folks on the left coined and are now in a tizzy when you hear it because it's being used against your "news" outlets more legitimately.


----------



## RDD_1210

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Stop talking about each other



In fairness, if the President of the United States of American can freely shit talk individual private citizens, why can't the rest of us.


----------



## Reasonable

He's acting just like he always did as a candidate i.e. Alicia Machado, Gold Star Parents, debates with Hillary, mocking the handicapped etc. too many to mention.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Stop talking about each other


I didn't start it. These dumbfucks wanna throw shit in my face you can rest assured it's coming right back at them.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

RDD_1210 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop talking about each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fairness, if the President of the United States of American can freely shit talk individual private citizens, why can't the rest of us.
Click to expand...


Not on this forum he can't.


----------



## RDD_1210

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> You totally discredit yourself when you use the term " fake news."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A term you folks on the left coined and are now in a tizzy when you hear it because it's being used against your "news" outlets *more legitimately*.
Click to expand...


Thats hilarious. Guess there is no requirement for objectivity to be a mod on this site.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Grampa Murked U said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop talking about each other
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't start it. .
Click to expand...


I ended it and if one more person makes another comment on the topic as opposed to the subject of the OP I am booting them from the thread


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

RDD_1210 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> You totally discredit yourself when you use the term " fake news."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A term you folks on the left coined and are now in a tizzy when you hear it because it's being used against your "news" outlets *more legitimately*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats hilarious. Guess there is no requirement for objectivity to be a mod on this site.
Click to expand...


So you deny that the political left started the fake news hysteria?


----------



## Tom Horn

rightwinger said:


> We have reached a low point in the history of the Presidency
> 
> Does he have any perception of the honor of his office and how poorly this behavior reflects on him?



Nah the presidential low-point was Slick Willy selling the Chi-coms our missile telemetry secrets for campaign money.  One day I'd like to see him hanged on the South Lawn for that.


----------



## TheDude

His antics, interesting to say the least.  He always seems to be a few steps ahead of everyone. He & the left may destroy the Democrats and liberals.


----------



## Preacher

Reasonable said:


> Not fair and balanced.


LOL what mod is a right winger? And there is at LEAST 2 threads I have seen on the morning WHINE from the leftards.


----------



## LogikAndReazon

"Undignified" ???

Nothing compared to a president hawking insurance from the White House like a door to door salesman...


----------



## rightwinger

Camp said:


> America's childlike immature whining President has taken himself into a new low and disgusting place of prominence with the implementation of a tweet battle with a female journalist. This time, he exhibits his profound mental illness along with his basic low-life repugnant creature from under the rock personality.
> 
> Not to worry, the cult will come to his defense and explain why it is OK to have this kind of degenerate scum bag for a President.



I just don't get it

Does our President think he "wins" when he drags his office down into the mud?


----------



## RDD_1210

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> You totally discredit yourself when you use the term " fake news."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A term you folks on the left coined and are now in a tizzy when you hear it because it's being used against your "news" outlets *more legitimately*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats hilarious. Guess there is no requirement for objectivity to be a mod on this site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you deny that the political left started the fake news hysteria?
Click to expand...


Not at all. I deny that it's now being used against left wing news sources "more legitimately". That's laughable at best.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

RDD_1210 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> You totally discredit yourself when you use the term " fake news."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A term you folks on the left coined and are now in a tizzy when you hear it because it's being used against your "news" outlets *more legitimately*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats hilarious. Guess there is no requirement for objectivity to be a mod on this site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you deny that the political left started the fake news hysteria?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all. I deny that it's now being used against left wing news sources "more legitimately". That's laughable at best.
Click to expand...


Well, you can deny it to the New York Times and CNN who in the past couple of weeks have had to retract stories and terminate employment of staff for publishing of their fake news.


----------



## Camp

rightwinger said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> America's childlike immature whining President has taken himself into a new low and disgusting place of prominence with the implementation of a tweet battle with a female journalist. This time, he exhibits his profound mental illness along with his basic low-life repugnant creature from under the rock personality.
> 
> Not to worry, the cult will come to his defense and explain why it is OK to have this kind of degenerate scum bag for a President.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't get it
> 
> Does our President think he "wins" when he drags his office down into the mud?
Click to expand...

He is unable to control his emotions. His giant ego prevents him from rational thinking. That is what makes his affliction a mental illness and not just a question of the lack of character and integrity. A person can stuill functions despite not have character or integrity. Trump lacks both, but his erratic responses indicate the mental illness factor.


----------



## Care4all

Well you all already know I think he's an embarrassment to the office of the president.  An insecure mental midget, disgusting in every manner, thin skinned, petty and vindictive adolescent that is a disgrace to all of human kind and to our Nation.

I have no problem with him wanting to ''punch back'', if he must...

But do it with some dignity...respectfully denounce what the couple has said against him, prove and show why they are wrong....

but these toddler antics of his, just shows the world... what a disgraceful, insecure, lowly human being he really is...


----------



## Reasonable

The pussy grabber is 71 years old and will never change. The time to have stopped this man/ child/ slimeball was BEFORE the election. 
Anyone who voted for him after the countless disgraceful types of behavior exhibited during the campaign is responsible for a president who has embarrassed the United States and made him and us a laughing stock thruout the world.


----------



## edthecynic

basquebromance said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> there will never come a more entertaining president!
> 
> 
> 
> Well Don THE Con is "entertaining" if you like being lied to, otherwise not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all politicians have lied at some point
Click to expand...

Don THE Con lies at ALL points!!!!


----------



## Reasonable

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> You totally discredit yourself when you use the term " fake news."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A term you folks on the left coined and are now in a tizzy when you hear it because it's being used against your "news" outlets *more legitimately*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats hilarious. Guess there is no requirement for objectivity to be a mod on this site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you deny that the political left started the fake news hysteria?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all. I deny that it's now being used against left wing news sources "more legitimately". That's laughable at best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you can deny it to the New York Times and CNN who in the past couple of weeks have had to retract stories and terminate employment of staff for publishing of their fake news.
Click to expand...

That's what good news organizations do. They correct their mistakes. Not so with Gateway Pundit, Breitbart, Fox and the whole sleazy bunch on the right.


----------



## PredFan

Grampa Murked U said:


> The media is collapsing in on itself yet he feels the need to personally attack individuals? Beyond dumb.
> 
> Way to take the spotlight OFF the collapsing Russia story dumbass.



Not only is it not dumb, it's pretty damn shrewd. He's single-handedly exposing the bias and corruption of the media and at the same time he is running them around in circles. HE controls what the media prints, he has since the election.

Those of us who support him like his use of Twitter for many reasons. Personally I like that what I read from him comes directly from him and is not filtered through one of the media. He says to me what he says. I like that even if I don't agree with it. Not the least of the reasons I like his use of Twitter is that he has shunned the media who we all know are dishonest and in the DNC's pocket. This pisses them off, makes lefties angry and therefor always makes me happy.


----------



## Reasonable

The time Trump was repulsed that Hillary used a rest room at the debate should have been an eye opener to you DEPLORABLES. 
But noooooooooooo


----------



## Vandalshandle

I swear that, next to Trump, Pee Wee Herman appears mature, in comparison.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Pogo said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't start with lofty expectations of Trump. I didn't even believe he wanted to win the election up until a week or so prior. I was and remain delighted that hitlery is not in the WH.
> 
> All Trump has to do is keep irritating bed wetters. I don't care if nothing else is accomplished. As long as moonbats are miserable, things are going well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of us have been crowing that fact from the rooftops for TWO YEARS.
Click to expand...

Were you witness to any gays being tossed from the rooftops?


----------



## WaitingFor2020

TNHarley said:


> Yea, he is an idiot. But damn.. some of that shit is funny.
> I wonder if he is a troll on here?



Don't you wish he would busy himself with other things besides attacking women on Twitter?  Really?


----------



## Reasonable

PredFan said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media is collapsing in on itself yet he feels the need to personally attack individuals? Beyond dumb.
> 
> Way to take the spotlight OFF the collapsing Russia story dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only is it not dumb, it's pretty damn shrewd. He's single-handedly exposing the bias and corruption of the media and at the same time he is running them around in circles. HE controls what the media prints, he has since the election.
> 
> Those of us who support him like his use of Twitter for many reasons. Personally I like that what I read from him comes directly from him and is not filtered through one of the media. He says to me what he says. I like that even if I don't agree with it. Not the least of the reasons I like his use of Twitter is that he has shunned the media who we all know are dishonest and in the DNC's pocket. This pisses them off, makes lefties angry and therefor always makes me happy.
Click to expand...

So you support he exposes himself as an ignorant, classless asshole on twitter. Got it.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Tom Horn said:


> Mika is a piece of shit leftist bitch who's turned Joe into a turncoat extraordinaire with her....pussy.  Trump laid the wood to them and rightfully so.  Now that CNN is destroyed, they're next.



Now there is the real Trumptard view on this that few conservatives are either bold enough or stupid enough to say out loud.


----------



## Pogo

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> You totally discredit yourself when you use the term " fake news."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A term you folks on the left coined and are now in a tizzy when you hear it because it's being used against your "news" outlets *more legitimately*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats hilarious. Guess there is no requirement for objectivity to be a mod on this site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you deny that the political left started the fake news hysteria?
Click to expand...


The fake news started with the endless torrent of "Hillary has Parkinson's" and "Hillary had an affair with Yoko" ad "three million Amish mobilizing to vote for Rump" bullshit, from Macedonia or wherever it was produced.  That's the original meaning of "fake news" before Rump co-opted it as the dishonest hack he is.

Being only interested in how much money they could make from bait-clicks and not having a particular interest in the actual election, these fake news mongers also output similar stories about Rump.  They didn't sell, so they abandoned that course.

They didn't sell for a very simple reason --- only those dimbulbs gullible enough to buy the song and dance of a screamingly fake con artist like Rump would also be gullible enough to buy fake stories of their own confirmation bias.  That's what _sold_, so that's what they did, the same reason fake wrestling exists.  Something with which, tellingly, Rump is also knee-deep in, in his world of fake shit.

I actually saw the "three million Amish" story posted HERE on USMB.  And there were those gullibles who actually believed it, because it fit their fantasies, rationality be damned.  Yet another one tried to claim that a Hillary Clinton appearance (here in North Carolina) was a *hologram*.  A green screen ruse.  Seriously, I jumped into that thread because I know how green screens actually work.

THAT is what the term "fake news" refers to, and it's obvious why Rump co-opted it --- it was a major factor in his election and he would like that fact to go away.  Solution:  morph the definition into something it never was.  Make people forget.

Sorry Rumpy -- "forget"  is out of the question.


----------



## NYcarbineer

WaitingFor2020 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, he is an idiot. But damn.. some of that shit is funny.
> I wonder if he is a troll on here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you wish he would busy himself with other things besides attacking women on Twitter?  Really?
Click to expand...


Why?  It's not like he's president or anything.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

Odium said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media is collapsing in on itself yet he feels the need to personally attack individuals? Beyond dumb.
> 
> Way to take the spotlight OFF the collapsing Russia story dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought his tweet was fucking hilarious.
Click to expand...


That's because your maturity level is about 16 notches below his.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Grampa Murked U said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media is collapsing in on itself yet he feels the need to personally attack individuals? Beyond dumb.
> 
> Way to take the spotlight OFF the collapsing Russia story dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought his tweet was fucking hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If course you did, low class scum enjoy when women are personally attacked like that.
Click to expand...


Some women have a sense of humour Grampa darling, we all are not offended by everything.


----------



## Reasonable

Here's an original thought. A president should conduct himself professionally at ALL times and do his job and govern for the sake of the people of the United States.


----------



## TNHarley

WaitingFor2020 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, he is an idiot. But damn.. some of that shit is funny.
> I wonder if he is a troll on here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you wish he would busy himself with other things besides attacking women on Twitter?  Really?
Click to expand...

Do you? He could cure all types of cancer and you would bash him.
Do you want him to act like a moron, or be a president?


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Reasonable said:


> The time Trump was repulsed that Hillary used a rest room at the debate


It was repulsive what she did. She delayed it. She was most likely getting injections from that negro that was at her side all the time.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

It's evident now why Megyn Kelly started the Fox debate with her questions about how Trump talks about women.  He cried and cried about being treated unfairly, but she was spot on.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

TNHarley said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, he is an idiot. But damn.. some of that shit is funny.
> I wonder if he is a troll on here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you wish he would busy himself with other things besides attacking women on Twitter?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you? He could cure all types of cancer and you would bash him.
> Do you want him to act like a moron, or be a president?
Click to expand...


He IS a moron, moron.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Reasonable said:


> Here's an original thought. A president should conduct himself professionally at ALL times and do his job and govern for the sake of the people of the United States.



*"Here's an original thought."*

No you have never had an original thought. Leftists do not have original thoughts, you just copy whatever is coming out of Moonbat Echo Chamber HQ


----------



## TNHarley

WaitingFor2020 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, he is an idiot. But damn.. some of that shit is funny.
> I wonder if he is a troll on here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you wish he would busy himself with other things besides attacking women on Twitter?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you? He could cure all types of cancer and you would bash him.
> Do you want him to act like a moron, or be a president?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He IS a moron, moron.
Click to expand...

Yea, i would have ignored the question as well. God knows everyone doesnt already think you are a disingenuous bullshitter


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WaitingFor2020 said:


> It's evident now why Megyn Kelly started the Fox debate with her questions about how Trump talks about women.  He cried and cried about being treated unfairly, but she was spot on.



*"Megyn Kelly"*

Is she still bleeding out of her whatever? Or has she stopped bleeding now?


----------



## LogikAndReazon

g5000 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media is collapsing in on itself yet he feels the need to personally attack individuals? Beyond dumb.
> 
> Way to take the spotlight OFF the collapsing Russia story dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought his tweet was fucking hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is incredibly low class gutter behavior for a PRESIDENT.
Click to expand...


Right up there with getting a BJ from an intern in the Oval Office...........

Well, perhaps not.......


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WaitingFor2020 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, he is an idiot. But damn.. some of that shit is funny.
> I wonder if he is a troll on here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you wish he would busy himself with other things besides attacking women on Twitter?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  It's not like he's president or anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is a thread about what our POTUS said today moved from Politics  to "General Discussion"?  The moderators are the biggest fucking cowards I've ever seen.
Click to expand...


It's better in General Discussion, we can be more....free form.


----------



## PredFan

Reasonable said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media is collapsing in on itself yet he feels the need to personally attack individuals? Beyond dumb.
> 
> Way to take the spotlight OFF the collapsing Russia story dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only is it not dumb, it's pretty damn shrewd. He's single-handedly exposing the bias and corruption of the media and at the same time he is running them around in circles. HE controls what the media prints, he has since the election.
> 
> Those of us who support him like his use of Twitter for many reasons. Personally I like that what I read from him comes directly from him and is not filtered through one of the media. He says to me what he says. I like that even if I don't agree with it. Not the least of the reasons I like his use of Twitter is that he has shunned the media who we all know are dishonest and in the DNC's pocket. This pisses them off, makes lefties angry and therefor always makes me happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you support he exposes himself as an ignorant, classless asshole on twitter. Got it.
Click to expand...


No, because he doesn't. You are simply a blind left wing hack who's opinion isn't worth shit.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> The time Trump was repulsed that Hillary used a rest room at the debate
> 
> 
> 
> It was repulsive what she did. She delayed it. She was most likely getting injections from that negro that was at her side all the time.
Click to expand...


What did she say that every cable and newspaper hasn't said already?  *He fucking lies, you fucking idiot.*

TRUMP LIES

JAN. 21 “I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)
JAN. 21 “A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)
JAN. 23 “Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.)
JAN. 25 “Now, the audience was the biggest ever. But this crowd was massive. Look how far back it goes. This crowd was massive.” (Official aerial photos show Obama's 2009 inauguration was much more heavily attended.)
JAN. 25 “Take a look at the Pew reports (which show voter fraud.)” (The report never mentioned voter fraud.)
JAN. 25 “You had millions of people that now aren't insured anymore.” (The real number is less than 1 million, according to the Urban Institute.)JAN. 25 “So, look, when President Obama was there two weeks ago making a speech, very nice speech. Two people were shot and killed during his speech. You can't have that.” (There were no gun homicide victims in Chicago that day.)
JAN. 26 “We've taken in tens of thousands of people. We know nothing about them. They can say they vet them. They didn't vet them. They have no papers. How can you vet somebody when you don't know anything about them and you have no papers? How do you vet them? You can't.” (Vetting lasts up to two years.)
JAN. 26 “I cut off hundreds of millions of dollars off one particular plane, hundreds of millions of dollars in a short period of time. It wasn't like I spent, like, weeks, hours, less than hours, and many, many hundreds of millions of dollars. And the plane's going to be better.” (Most of the cuts were already planned.)
JAN. 28 “The coverage about me in the @nytimes and the @washingtonpost has been so false and angry that the Times actually apologized to its dwindling subscribers and readers.” (It never apologized.)
JAN. 29 “The Cuban-Americans, I got 84 percent of that vote.” (There is no support for this.)
JAN. 30 “Only 109 people out of 325,000 were detained and held for questioning. Big problems at airports were caused by Delta computer outage.” (At least 746 people were detained and processed, and the Delta outage happened two days later.)
FEB. 3 “Professional anarchists, thugs and paid protesters are proving the point of the millions of people who voted to MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN!” (There is no evidence of paid protesters.)
FEB. 4 “After being forced to apologize for its bad and inaccurate coverage of me after winning the election, the FAKE NEWS @nytimes is still lost!” (It never apologized.)FEB. 5 “We had 109 people out of hundreds of thousands of travelers and all we did was vet those people very, very carefully.” (About 60,000 people were affected.)
FEB. 6 “I have already saved more than $700 million when I got involved in the negotiation on the F-35.” (Much of the price drop was projected before Trump took office.)
FEB. 6 “It's gotten to a point where it is not even being reported. And in many cases, the very, very dishonest press doesn't want to report it.” (Terrorism has been reported on, often in detail.)
FEB. 6 “The failing @nytimes was forced to apologize to its subscribers for the poor reporting it did on my election win. Now they are worse!” (It didn't apologize.)
FEB. 6 “And the previous administration allowed it to happen because we shouldn't have been in Iraq, but we shouldn't have gotten out the way we got out. It created a vacuum, ISIS was formed.” (The group’s origins date to 2004.)
FEB. 7 “And yet the murder rate in our country is the highest it’s been in 47 years, right? Did you know that? Forty-seven years.” (It was higher in the 1980s and '90s.)
FEB. 7 “I saved more than $600 million. I got involved in negotiation on a fighter jet, the F-35.” (The Defense Department projected this price drop before Trump took office.)
FEB. 9 “Chris Cuomo, in his interview with Sen. Blumenthal, never asked him about his long-term lie about his brave ‘service’ in Vietnam. FAKE NEWS!” (It was part of Cuomo's first question.)
FEB. 9 Sen. Richard Blumenthal “now misrepresents what Judge Gorsuch told him?” (The Gorsuch comments were later corroborated.)
FEB. 10 “I don’t know about it. I haven’t seen it. What report is that?” (Trump knew about Flynn's actions for weeks.)
FEB. 12 “Just leaving Florida. Big crowds of enthusiastic supporters lining the road that the FAKE NEWS media refuses to mention. Very dishonest!” (The media did cover it.)
FEB. 16 “We got 306 because people came out and voted like they've never seen before so that's the way it goes. I guess it was the biggest Electoral College win since Ronald Reagan.” (George H.W. Bush, Bill Clinton and Barack Obama all won bigger margins in the Electoral College.)
FEB. 16 “That’s the other thing that was wrong with the travel ban. You had Delta with a massive problem with their computer system at the airports.” (Delta's problems happened two days later.)
FEB. 16 “Walmart announced it will create 10,000 jobs in the United States just this year because of our various plans and initiatives.” (The jobs are a result of its investment plans announced in October 2016.)
FEB. 16 “When WikiLeaks, which I had nothing to do with, comes out and happens to give, they’re not giving classified information.” (Not always. They have released classified information in the past.)
FEB. 16 “We had a very smooth rollout of the travel ban. But we had a bad court. Got a bad decision.” (The rollout was chaotic.)
FEB. 16 “They’re giving stuff — what was said at an office about Hillary cheating on the debates. Which, by the way, nobody mentions. Nobody mentions that Hillary received the questions to the debates.” (It was widely covered.)
FEB. 18 “And there was no way to vet those people. There was no documentation. There was no nothing.” (Refugees receive multiple background checks, taking up to two years.)
FEB. 18 “You look at what's happening in Germany, you look at what's happening last night in Sweden. Sweden, who would believe this?” (Trump implied there was a terror attack in Sweden, but there was no such attack.)
FEB. 24 “By the way, you folks are in here — this place is packed, there are lines that go back six blocks.” (There was no evidence of long lines.)
FEB. 24 “ICE came and endorsed me.”(Only its union did.)
FEB. 24 “Obamacare covers very few people — and remember, deduct from the number all of the people that had great health care that they loved that was taken away from them — it was taken away from them.” (Obamacare increased coverage by a net of about 20 million.)FEB. 27 “Since Obamacare went into effect, nearly half of the insurers are stopped and have stopped from participating in the Obamacare exchanges.” (Many fewer pulled out.)
FEB. 27 “On one plane, on a small order of one plane, I saved $725 million. And I would say I devoted about, if I added it up, all those calls, probably about an hour. So I think that might be my highest and best use.” (Much of the price cut was already projected.)
FEB. 28 “And now, based on our very strong and frank discussions, they are beginning to do just that.” (NATO countries agreed to meet defense spending requirements in 2014.)FEB. 28 “The E.P.A.’s regulators were putting people out of jobs by the hundreds of thousands.” (There's no evidence that the Waters of the United States rule caused severe job losses.)
FEB. 28 “We have begun to drain the swamp of government corruption by imposing a five-year ban on lobbying by executive branch officials.” (They can't lobby their former agency but can still become lobbyists.)
MARCH 3 “It is so pathetic that the Dems have still not approved my full Cabinet.” (Paperwork for the last two candidates was still not submitted to the Senate.)
MARCH 4 “Terrible! Just found out that Obama had my ‘wires tapped’ in Trump Tower just before the victory. Nothing found. This is McCarthyism!” (There's no evidence of a wiretap.)
MARCH 4 “How low has President Obama gone to tap my phones during the very sacred election process. This is Nixon/Watergate. Bad (or sick) guy!”(There's no evidence of a wiretap.)
MARCH 7 “122 vicious prisoners, released by the Obama Administration from Gitmo, have returned to the battlefield. Just another terrible decision!” (113 of them were released by President George W. Bush.)
MARCH 13 “I saved a lot of money on those jets, didn't I? Did I do a good job? More than $725 million on them.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)
MARCH 13 “First of all, it covers very few people.” (About 20 million people gained insurance under Obamacare.)MARCH 15 “On the airplanes, I saved $725 million. Probably took me a half an hour if you added up all of the times.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)
MARCH 17 “I was in Tennessee — I was just telling the folks — and half of the state has no insurance company, and the other half is going to lose the insurance company.” (There's at least one insurer in every Tennessee county.)
MARCH 20 “With just one negotiation on one set of airplanes, I saved the taxpayers of our country over $700 million.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)
MARCH 21 “To save taxpayer dollars, I’ve already begun negotiating better contracts for the federal government — saving over $700 million on just one set of airplanes of which there are many sets.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)
MARCH 22 “I make the statement, everyone goes crazy. The next day they have a massive riot, and death, and problems.” (Riots in Sweden broke out two days later and there were no deaths.)
MARCH 22 “NATO, obsolete, because it doesn’t cover terrorism. They fixed that.” (It has fought terrorism since the 1980s.)
MARCH 22 “Well, now, if you take a look at the votes, when I say that, I mean mostly they register wrong — in other words, for the votes, they register incorrectly and/or illegally. And they then vote. You have tremendous numbers of people.” (There's no evidence of widespread voter fraud.)
MARCH 29 “Remember when the failing @nytimes apologized to its subscribers, right after the election, because their coverage was so wrong. Now worse!” (It didn't apologize.)
MARCH 31 “We have a lot of plants going up now in Michigan that were never going to be there if I — if I didn’t win this election, those plants would never even think about going back. They were gone.” (These investments were already planned.)
APRIL 2 “And I was totally opposed to the war in the Middle East which I think finally has been proven, people tried very hard to say I wasn’t but you’ve seen that it is now improving.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)
APRIL 2 “Now, my last tweet — you know, the one that you are talking about, perhaps — was the one about being, in quotes, wiretapped, meaning surveilled. Guess what, it is turning out to be true.” (There is still no evidence.)
APRIL 5 “You have many states coming up where they’re going to have no insurance company. O.K.? It’s already happened in Tennessee. It’s happening in Kentucky. Tennessee only has half coverage. Half the state is gone. They left.” (Every marketplace region in Tennessee had at least one insurer.)
APRIL 6 “If you look at the kind of cost-cutting we’ve been able to achieve with the military and at the same time ordering vast amounts of equipment — saved hundreds of millions of dollars on airplanes, and really billions, because if you take that out over a period of years it’s many billions of dollars — I think we’ve had a tremendous success.” (Much of the price cuts were already projected.)
APRIL 11 “I like Steve, but you have to remember he was not involved in my campaign until very late. I had already beaten all the senators and all the governors, and I didn’t know Steve.” (He knew Steve Bannon since 2011.)
APRIL 12 “You can't do it faster, because they're obstructing. They're obstructionists. So I have people — hundreds of people that we're trying to get through. I mean you have — you see the backlog. We can't get them through.” (At this point, he had not nominated anyone for hundreds of positions.)
APRIL 12 “The New York Times said the word wiretapped in the headline of the first edition. Then they took it out of there fast when they realized.” (There were separate headlines for print and web, but neither were altered.)
APRIL 12 “The secretary general and I had a productive discussion about what more NATO can do in the fight against terrorism. I complained about that a long time ago and they made a change, and now they do fight terrorism.” (NATO has been engaged in counterterrorism efforts since the 1980s.)
APRIL 12 “Mosul was supposed to last for a week and now they’ve been fighting it for many months and so many more people died.” (The campaign was expected to take months.)
APRIL 16 “Someone should look into who paid for the small organized rallies yesterday. The election is over!” (There's no evidence of paid protesters.)
APRIL 18 “The fake media goes, ‘Donald Trump changed his stance on China.’ I haven’t changed my stance.” (He did.)
APRIL 21 “On 90 planes I saved $725 million. It's actually a little bit more than that, but it's $725 million.” (Much of the price cuts were already projected.)
APRIL 21 “When WikiLeaks came out … never heard of WikiLeaks, never heard of it.” (He criticized it as early as 2010.)
APRIL 27 “I want to help our miners while the Democrats are blocking their healthcare.” (The bill to extend health benefits for certain coal miners was introduced by a Democrat and was co-sponsored by mostly Democrats.)
APRIL 28 “The trade deficit with Mexico is close to $70 billion, even with Canada it’s $17 billion trade deficit with Canada.” (The U.S. had an $8.1 billion trade surplus, not deficit, with Canada in 2016.)
APRIL 28 “She's running against someone who's going to raise your taxes to the sky, destroy your health care, and he's for open borders — lots of crime.” (Those are not Jon Ossoff's positions.)APRIL 28 “The F-35 fighter jet program — it was way over budget. I’ve saved $725 million plus, just by getting involved in the negotiation.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)
APRIL 29 “They're incompetent, dishonest people who after an election had to apologize because they covered it, us, me, but all of us, they covered it so badly that they felt they were forced to apologize because their predictions were so bad.” (The Times did not apologize.)
APRIL 29 “As you know, I've been a big critic of China, and I've been talking about currency manipulation for a long time. But I have to tell you that during the election, number one, they stopped.” (China stopped years ago.)
APRIL 29 “I've already saved more than $725 million on a simple order of F-35 planes. I got involved in the negotiation.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)
APRIL 29 “We're also getting NATO countries to finally step up and contribute their fair share. They've begun to increase their contributions by billions of dollars, but we are not going to be satisfied until everyone pays what they owe.” (The deal was struck in 2014.)
APRIL 29 “When they talk about currency manipulation, and I did say I would call China, if they were, a currency manipulator, early in my tenure. And then I get there. Number one, they — as soon as I got elected, they stopped.” (China stopped in 2014.)
APRIL 29 “I was negotiating to reduce the price of the big fighter jet contract, the F-35, which was totally out of control. I will save billions and billions and billions of dollars.” (Most of the cuts were planned before Trump.)
APRIL 29 “I think our side's been proven very strongly. And everybody's talking about it.” (There's still no evidence Trump's phones were tapped.)
MAY 1 “Well, we are protecting pre-existing conditions. And it'll be every good — bit as good on pre-existing conditions as Obamacare.” (The bill weakens protections for people with pre-existing conditions.)
MAY 1 “The F-35 fighter jet — I saved — I got involved in the negotiation. It's 2,500 jets. I negotiated for 90 planes, lot 10. I got $725 million off the price.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)
MAY 1 “First of all, since I started running, they haven't increased their — you know, they have not manipulated their currency. I think that was out of respect to me and the campaign.” (China stopped years ago.)
MAY 2 “I love buying those planes at a reduced price. I have been really — I have cut billions — I have to tell you this, and they can check, right, Martha? I have cut billions and billions of dollars off plane contracts sitting here.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)
MAY 4 “Number two, they’re actually not a currency [manipulator]. You know, since I’ve been talking about currency manipulation with respect to them and other countries, they stopped.” (China stopped years ago.)
MAY 4 “We’re the highest-taxed nation in the world.” (We're not.)
MAY 4 “Nobody cares about my tax return except for the reporters.” (Polls show most Americans do care.)
MAY 8 “You know we’ve gotten billions of dollars more in NATO than we’re getting. All because of me.” (The deal was struck in 2014.)MAY 8 “But when I did his show, which by the way was very highly rated. It was high — highest rating. The highest rating he’s ever had.” (Colbert's “Late Show” debut had nearly two million more viewers.)
MAY 8 “Director Clapper reiterated what everybody, including the fake media already knows — there is ‘no evidence’ of collusion w/ Russia and Trump.” (Clapper only said he wasn't aware of an investigation.)
MAY 12 “Again, the story that there was collusion between the Russians & Trump campaign was fabricated by Dems as an excuse for losing the election.” (The F.B.I. was investigating before the election.)
MAY 12 “When James Clapper himself, and virtually everyone else with knowledge of the witch hunt, says there is no collusion, when does it end?” (Clapper said he wouldn't have been told of an investigation into collusion.)
MAY 13 “I'm cutting the price of airplanes with Lockheed.” (The cost cuts were planned before he became president.)
MAY 26 “Just arrived in Italy for the G7. Trip has been very successful. We made and saved the USA many billions of dollars and millions of jobs.” (He's referencing an arms deal that's not enacted and other apparent deals that weren't announced on the trip.)
JUNE 1 “China will be allowed to build hundreds of additional coal plants. So, we can’t build the plants, but they can, according to this agreement. India will be allowed to double its coal production by 2020.” (The agreement doesn’t allow or disallow building coal plants.)
JUNE 1 “I’ve just returned from a trip overseas where we concluded nearly $350 billion of military and economic development for the United States, creating hundreds of thousands of jobs.” (Trump’s figures are inflated and premature.)
JUNE 4 “At least 7 dead and 48 wounded in terror attack and Mayor of London says there is ‘no reason to be alarmed!’” (The mayor was specifically talking about the enlarged police presence on the streets.)
JUNE 5 “The Justice Dept. should have stayed with the original Travel Ban, not the watered down, politically correct version they submitted to S.C.” (Trump signed this version of the travel ban, not the Justice Department.)
JUNE 21 “They all say it's 'nonbinding.' Like hell it's nonbinding.” (The Paris climate agreement is nonbinding — and Trump said so in his speech announcing the withdrawal.)
JUNE 21 “Right now, we are one of the highest-taxed nations in the world.” (We're not.)


----------



## Camp

rightwinger said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> America's childlike immature whining President has taken himself into a new low and disgusting place of prominence with the implementation of a tweet battle with a female journalist. This time, he exhibits his profound mental illness along with his basic low-life repugnant creature from under the rock personality.
> 
> Not to worry, the cult will come to his defense and explain why it is OK to have this kind of degenerate scum bag for a President.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't get it
> 
> Does our President think he "wins" when he drags his office down into the mud?
Click to expand...

Our President is a sick a perverted child man.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Reasonable said:


> Here's an original thought. A president should conduct himself professionally at ALL times and do his job and govern for the sake of the people of the United States.



Pretending you have some dignity should be easy for a pretender like Trump.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media is collapsing in on itself yet he feels the need to personally attack individuals? Beyond dumb.
> 
> Way to take the spotlight OFF the collapsing Russia story dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought his tweet was fucking hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If course you did, low class scum enjoy when women are personally attacked like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some women have a sense of humour Grampa darling, we all are not offended by everything.
Click to expand...


Well you weren't the one he was slurring, now were you, dumbshit?


----------



## kiwiman127

Well, I see the Bevis and Buttheads on the right are holding up their end of the conversation.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

rightwinger said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> America's childlike immature whining President has taken himself into a new low and disgusting place of prominence with the implementation of a tweet battle with a female journalist. This time, he exhibits his profound mental illness along with his basic low-life repugnant creature from under the rock personality.
> 
> Not to worry, the cult will come to his defense and explain why it is OK to have this kind of degenerate scum bag for a President.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't get it
> 
> Does our President think he "wins" when he drags his office down into the mud?
Click to expand...


*"when he drags his office down into the mud?"*


----------



## NYcarbineer

Camp said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> America's childlike immature whining President has taken himself into a new low and disgusting place of prominence with the implementation of a tweet battle with a female journalist. This time, he exhibits his profound mental illness along with his basic low-life repugnant creature from under the rock personality.
> 
> Not to worry, the cult will come to his defense and explain why it is OK to have this kind of degenerate scum bag for a President.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't get it
> 
> Does our President think he "wins" when he drags his office down into the mud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our President is a sick a perverted child man.
Click to expand...


I laugh every time I think of all the times people said that once he was president he'd act more presidential.


----------



## Camp

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> The time Trump was repulsed that Hillary used a rest room at the debate
> 
> 
> 
> It was repulsive what she did. She delayed it. She was most likely getting injections from that negro that was at her side all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did she say that every cable and newspaper hasn't said already?  *He fucking lies, you fucking idiot.*
> 
> TRUMP LIES
> 
> JAN. 21 “I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)
> JAN. 21 “A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)
> JAN. 23 “Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.)
> JAN. 25 “Now, the audience was the biggest ever. But this crowd was massive. Look how far back it goes. This crowd was massive.” (Official aerial photos show Obama's 2009 inauguration was much more heavily attended.)
> JAN. 25 “Take a look at the Pew reports (which show voter fraud.)” (The report never mentioned voter fraud.)
> JAN. 25 “You had millions of people that now aren't insured anymore.” (The real number is less than 1 million, according to the Urban Institute.)JAN. 25 “So, look, when President Obama was there two weeks ago making a speech, very nice speech. Two people were shot and killed during his speech. You can't have that.” (There were no gun homicide victims in Chicago that day.)
> JAN. 26 “We've taken in tens of thousands of people. We know nothing about them. They can say they vet them. They didn't vet them. They have no papers. How can you vet somebody when you don't know anything about them and you have no papers? How do you vet them? You can't.” (Vetting lasts up to two years.)
> JAN. 26 “I cut off hundreds of millions of dollars off one particular plane, hundreds of millions of dollars in a short period of time. It wasn't like I spent, like, weeks, hours, less than hours, and many, many hundreds of millions of dollars. And the plane's going to be better.” (Most of the cuts were already planned.)
> JAN. 28 “The coverage about me in the @nytimes and the @washingtonpost has been so false and angry that the Times actually apologized to its dwindling subscribers and readers.” (It never apologized.)
> JAN. 29 “The Cuban-Americans, I got 84 percent of that vote.” (There is no support for this.)
> JAN. 30 “Only 109 people out of 325,000 were detained and held for questioning. Big problems at airports were caused by Delta computer outage.” (At least 746 people were detained and processed, and the Delta outage happened two days later.)
> FEB. 3 “Professional anarchists, thugs and paid protesters are proving the point of the millions of people who voted to MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN!” (There is no evidence of paid protesters.)
> FEB. 4 “After being forced to apologize for its bad and inaccurate coverage of me after winning the election, the FAKE NEWS @nytimes is still lost!” (It never apologized.)FEB. 5 “We had 109 people out of hundreds of thousands of travelers and all we did was vet those people very, very carefully.” (About 60,000 people were affected.)
> FEB. 6 “I have already saved more than $700 million when I got involved in the negotiation on the F-35.” (Much of the price drop was projected before Trump took office.)
> FEB. 6 “It's gotten to a point where it is not even being reported. And in many cases, the very, very dishonest press doesn't want to report it.” (Terrorism has been reported on, often in detail.)
> FEB. 6 “The failing @nytimes was forced to apologize to its subscribers for the poor reporting it did on my election win. Now they are worse!” (It didn't apologize.)
> FEB. 6 “And the previous administration allowed it to happen because we shouldn't have been in Iraq, but we shouldn't have gotten out the way we got out. It created a vacuum, ISIS was formed.” (The group’s origins date to 2004.)
> FEB. 7 “And yet the murder rate in our country is the highest it’s been in 47 years, right? Did you know that? Forty-seven years.” (It was higher in the 1980s and '90s.)
> FEB. 7 “I saved more than $600 million. I got involved in negotiation on a fighter jet, the F-35.” (The Defense Department projected this price drop before Trump took office.)
> FEB. 9 “Chris Cuomo, in his interview with Sen. Blumenthal, never asked him about his long-term lie about his brave ‘service’ in Vietnam. FAKE NEWS!” (It was part of Cuomo's first question.)
> FEB. 9 Sen. Richard Blumenthal “now misrepresents what Judge Gorsuch told him?” (The Gorsuch comments were later corroborated.)
> FEB. 10 “I don’t know about it. I haven’t seen it. What report is that?” (Trump knew about Flynn's actions for weeks.)
> FEB. 12 “Just leaving Florida. Big crowds of enthusiastic supporters lining the road that the FAKE NEWS media refuses to mention. Very dishonest!” (The media did cover it.)
> FEB. 16 “We got 306 because people came out and voted like they've never seen before so that's the way it goes. I guess it was the biggest Electoral College win since Ronald Reagan.” (George H.W. Bush, Bill Clinton and Barack Obama all won bigger margins in the Electoral College.)
> FEB. 16 “That’s the other thing that was wrong with the travel ban. You had Delta with a massive problem with their computer system at the airports.” (Delta's problems happened two days later.)
> FEB. 16 “Walmart announced it will create 10,000 jobs in the United States just this year because of our various plans and initiatives.” (The jobs are a result of its investment plans announced in October 2016.)
> FEB. 16 “When WikiLeaks, which I had nothing to do with, comes out and happens to give, they’re not giving classified information.” (Not always. They have released classified information in the past.)
> FEB. 16 “We had a very smooth rollout of the travel ban. But we had a bad court. Got a bad decision.” (The rollout was chaotic.)
> FEB. 16 “They’re giving stuff — what was said at an office about Hillary cheating on the debates. Which, by the way, nobody mentions. Nobody mentions that Hillary received the questions to the debates.” (It was widely covered.)
> FEB. 18 “And there was no way to vet those people. There was no documentation. There was no nothing.” (Refugees receive multiple background checks, taking up to two years.)
> FEB. 18 “You look at what's happening in Germany, you look at what's happening last night in Sweden. Sweden, who would believe this?” (Trump implied there was a terror attack in Sweden, but there was no such attack.)
> FEB. 24 “By the way, you folks are in here — this place is packed, there are lines that go back six blocks.” (There was no evidence of long lines.)
> FEB. 24 “ICE came and endorsed me.”(Only its union did.)
> FEB. 24 “Obamacare covers very few people — and remember, deduct from the number all of the people that had great health care that they loved that was taken away from them — it was taken away from them.” (Obamacare increased coverage by a net of about 20 million.)FEB. 27 “Since Obamacare went into effect, nearly half of the insurers are stopped and have stopped from participating in the Obamacare exchanges.” (Many fewer pulled out.)
> FEB. 27 “On one plane, on a small order of one plane, I saved $725 million. And I would say I devoted about, if I added it up, all those calls, probably about an hour. So I think that might be my highest and best use.” (Much of the price cut was already projected.)
> FEB. 28 “And now, based on our very strong and frank discussions, they are beginning to do just that.” (NATO countries agreed to meet defense spending requirements in 2014.)FEB. 28 “The E.P.A.’s regulators were putting people out of jobs by the hundreds of thousands.” (There's no evidence that the Waters of the United States rule caused severe job losses.)
> FEB. 28 “We have begun to drain the swamp of government corruption by imposing a five-year ban on lobbying by executive branch officials.” (They can't lobby their former agency but can still become lobbyists.)
> MARCH 3 “It is so pathetic that the Dems have still not approved my full Cabinet.” (Paperwork for the last two candidates was still not submitted to the Senate.)
> MARCH 4 “Terrible! Just found out that Obama had my ‘wires tapped’ in Trump Tower just before the victory. Nothing found. This is McCarthyism!” (There's no evidence of a wiretap.)
> MARCH 4 “How low has President Obama gone to tap my phones during the very sacred election process. This is Nixon/Watergate. Bad (or sick) guy!”(There's no evidence of a wiretap.)
> MARCH 7 “122 vicious prisoners, released by the Obama Administration from Gitmo, have returned to the battlefield. Just another terrible decision!” (113 of them were released by President George W. Bush.)
> MARCH 13 “I saved a lot of money on those jets, didn't I? Did I do a good job? More than $725 million on them.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)
> MARCH 13 “First of all, it covers very few people.” (About 20 million people gained insurance under Obamacare.)MARCH 15 “On the airplanes, I saved $725 million. Probably took me a half an hour if you added up all of the times.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)
> MARCH 17 “I was in Tennessee — I was just telling the folks — and half of the state has no insurance company, and the other half is going to lose the insurance company.” (There's at least one insurer in every Tennessee county.)
> MARCH 20 “With just one negotiation on one set of airplanes, I saved the taxpayers of our country over $700 million.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)
> MARCH 21 “To save taxpayer dollars, I’ve already begun negotiating better contracts for the federal government — saving over $700 million on just one set of airplanes of which there are many sets.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)
> MARCH 22 “I make the statement, everyone goes crazy. The next day they have a massive riot, and death, and problems.” (Riots in Sweden broke out two days later and there were no deaths.)
> MARCH 22 “NATO, obsolete, because it doesn’t cover terrorism. They fixed that.” (It has fought terrorism since the 1980s.)
> MARCH 22 “Well, now, if you take a look at the votes, when I say that, I mean mostly they register wrong — in other words, for the votes, they register incorrectly and/or illegally. And they then vote. You have tremendous numbers of people.” (There's no evidence of widespread voter fraud.)
> MARCH 29 “Remember when the failing @nytimes apologized to its subscribers, right after the election, because their coverage was so wrong. Now worse!” (It didn't apologize.)
> MARCH 31 “We have a lot of plants going up now in Michigan that were never going to be there if I — if I didn’t win this election, those plants would never even think about going back. They were gone.” (These investments were already planned.)
> APRIL 2 “And I was totally opposed to the war in the Middle East which I think finally has been proven, people tried very hard to say I wasn’t but you’ve seen that it is now improving.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)
> APRIL 2 “Now, my last tweet — you know, the one that you are talking about, perhaps — was the one about being, in quotes, wiretapped, meaning surveilled. Guess what, it is turning out to be true.” (There is still no evidence.)
> APRIL 5 “You have many states coming up where they’re going to have no insurance company. O.K.? It’s already happened in Tennessee. It’s happening in Kentucky. Tennessee only has half coverage. Half the state is gone. They left.” (Every marketplace region in Tennessee had at least one insurer.)
> APRIL 6 “If you look at the kind of cost-cutting we’ve been able to achieve with the military and at the same time ordering vast amounts of equipment — saved hundreds of millions of dollars on airplanes, and really billions, because if you take that out over a period of years it’s many billions of dollars — I think we’ve had a tremendous success.” (Much of the price cuts were already projected.)
> APRIL 11 “I like Steve, but you have to remember he was not involved in my campaign until very late. I had already beaten all the senators and all the governors, and I didn’t know Steve.” (He knew Steve Bannon since 2011.)
> APRIL 12 “You can't do it faster, because they're obstructing. They're obstructionists. So I have people — hundreds of people that we're trying to get through. I mean you have — you see the backlog. We can't get them through.” (At this point, he had not nominated anyone for hundreds of positions.)
> APRIL 12 “The New York Times said the word wiretapped in the headline of the first edition. Then they took it out of there fast when they realized.” (There were separate headlines for print and web, but neither were altered.)
> APRIL 12 “The secretary general and I had a productive discussion about what more NATO can do in the fight against terrorism. I complained about that a long time ago and they made a change, and now they do fight terrorism.” (NATO has been engaged in counterterrorism efforts since the 1980s.)
> APRIL 12 “Mosul was supposed to last for a week and now they’ve been fighting it for many months and so many more people died.” (The campaign was expected to take months.)
> APRIL 16 “Someone should look into who paid for the small organized rallies yesterday. The election is over!” (There's no evidence of paid protesters.)
> APRIL 18 “The fake media goes, ‘Donald Trump changed his stance on China.’ I haven’t changed my stance.” (He did.)
> APRIL 21 “On 90 planes I saved $725 million. It's actually a little bit more than that, but it's $725 million.” (Much of the price cuts were already projected.)
> APRIL 21 “When WikiLeaks came out … never heard of WikiLeaks, never heard of it.” (He criticized it as early as 2010.)
> APRIL 27 “I want to help our miners while the Democrats are blocking their healthcare.” (The bill to extend health benefits for certain coal miners was introduced by a Democrat and was co-sponsored by mostly Democrats.)
> APRIL 28 “The trade deficit with Mexico is close to $70 billion, even with Canada it’s $17 billion trade deficit with Canada.” (The U.S. had an $8.1 billion trade surplus, not deficit, with Canada in 2016.)
> APRIL 28 “She's running against someone who's going to raise your taxes to the sky, destroy your health care, and he's for open borders — lots of crime.” (Those are not Jon Ossoff's positions.)APRIL 28 “The F-35 fighter jet program — it was way over budget. I’ve saved $725 million plus, just by getting involved in the negotiation.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)
> APRIL 29 “They're incompetent, dishonest people who after an election had to apologize because they covered it, us, me, but all of us, they covered it so badly that they felt they were forced to apologize because their predictions were so bad.” (The Times did not apologize.)
> APRIL 29 “As you know, I've been a big critic of China, and I've been talking about currency manipulation for a long time. But I have to tell you that during the election, number one, they stopped.” (China stopped years ago.)
> APRIL 29 “I've already saved more than $725 million on a simple order of F-35 planes. I got involved in the negotiation.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)
> APRIL 29 “We're also getting NATO countries to finally step up and contribute their fair share. They've begun to increase their contributions by billions of dollars, but we are not going to be satisfied until everyone pays what they owe.” (The deal was struck in 2014.)
> APRIL 29 “When they talk about currency manipulation, and I did say I would call China, if they were, a currency manipulator, early in my tenure. And then I get there. Number one, they — as soon as I got elected, they stopped.” (China stopped in 2014.)
> APRIL 29 “I was negotiating to reduce the price of the big fighter jet contract, the F-35, which was totally out of control. I will save billions and billions and billions of dollars.” (Most of the cuts were planned before Trump.)
> APRIL 29 “I think our side's been proven very strongly. And everybody's talking about it.” (There's still no evidence Trump's phones were tapped.)
> MAY 1 “Well, we are protecting pre-existing conditions. And it'll be every good — bit as good on pre-existing conditions as Obamacare.” (The bill weakens protections for people with pre-existing conditions.)
> MAY 1 “The F-35 fighter jet — I saved — I got involved in the negotiation. It's 2,500 jets. I negotiated for 90 planes, lot 10. I got $725 million off the price.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)
> MAY 1 “First of all, since I started running, they haven't increased their — you know, they have not manipulated their currency. I think that was out of respect to me and the campaign.” (China stopped years ago.)
> MAY 2 “I love buying those planes at a reduced price. I have been really — I have cut billions — I have to tell you this, and they can check, right, Martha? I have cut billions and billions of dollars off plane contracts sitting here.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)
> MAY 4 “Number two, they’re actually not a currency [manipulator]. You know, since I’ve been talking about currency manipulation with respect to them and other countries, they stopped.” (China stopped years ago.)
> MAY 4 “We’re the highest-taxed nation in the world.” (We're not.)
> MAY 4 “Nobody cares about my tax return except for the reporters.” (Polls show most Americans do care.)
> MAY 8 “You know we’ve gotten billions of dollars more in NATO than we’re getting. All because of me.” (The deal was struck in 2014.)MAY 8 “But when I did his show, which by the way was very highly rated. It was high — highest rating. The highest rating he’s ever had.” (Colbert's “Late Show” debut had nearly two million more viewers.)
> MAY 8 “Director Clapper reiterated what everybody, including the fake media already knows — there is ‘no evidence’ of collusion w/ Russia and Trump.” (Clapper only said he wasn't aware of an investigation.)
> MAY 12 “Again, the story that there was collusion between the Russians & Trump campaign was fabricated by Dems as an excuse for losing the election.” (The F.B.I. was investigating before the election.)
> MAY 12 “When James Clapper himself, and virtually everyone else with knowledge of the witch hunt, says there is no collusion, when does it end?” (Clapper said he wouldn't have been told of an investigation into collusion.)
> MAY 13 “I'm cutting the price of airplanes with Lockheed.” (The cost cuts were planned before he became president.)
> MAY 26 “Just arrived in Italy for the G7. Trip has been very successful. We made and saved the USA many billions of dollars and millions of jobs.” (He's referencing an arms deal that's not enacted and other apparent deals that weren't announced on the trip.)
> JUNE 1 “China will be allowed to build hundreds of additional coal plants. So, we can’t build the plants, but they can, according to this agreement. India will be allowed to double its coal production by 2020.” (The agreement doesn’t allow or disallow building coal plants.)
> JUNE 1 “I’ve just returned from a trip overseas where we concluded nearly $350 billion of military and economic development for the United States, creating hundreds of thousands of jobs.” (Trump’s figures are inflated and premature.)
> JUNE 4 “At least 7 dead and 48 wounded in terror attack and Mayor of London says there is ‘no reason to be alarmed!’” (The mayor was specifically talking about the enlarged police presence on the streets.)
> JUNE 5 “The Justice Dept. should have stayed with the original Travel Ban, not the watered down, politically correct version they submitted to S.C.” (Trump signed this version of the travel ban, not the Justice Department.)
> JUNE 21 “They all say it's 'nonbinding.' Like hell it's nonbinding.” (The Paris climate agreement is nonbinding — and Trump said so in his speech announcing the withdrawal.)
> JUNE 21 “Right now, we are one of the highest-taxed nations in the world.” (We're not.)
Click to expand...

Great post.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media is collapsing in on itself yet he feels the need to personally attack individuals? Beyond dumb.
> 
> Way to take the spotlight OFF the collapsing Russia story dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought his tweet was fucking hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If course you did, low class scum enjoy when women are personally attacked like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some women have a sense of humour Grampa darling, we all are not offended by everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you weren't the one he was slurring, now were you, dumbshit?
Click to expand...


Whatever


----------



## easyt65

Pogo said:


> Obviously Rump is a fucking child.  Many of us have been crowing that fact from the rooftops for TWO YEARS.


He is also the President of the United States, not Hillary, which bothers snowflakes more than his tweeting does.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Lucy Hamilton said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> America's childlike immature whining President has taken himself into a new low and disgusting place of prominence with the implementation of a tweet battle with a female journalist. This time, he exhibits his profound mental illness along with his basic low-life repugnant creature from under the rock personality.
> 
> Not to worry, the cult will come to his defense and explain why it is OK to have this kind of degenerate scum bag for a President.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't get it
> 
> Does our President think he "wins" when he drags his office down into the mud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"when he drags his office down into the mud?"*
Click to expand...


Equating Trump to the guy the Republicans tried to convict of high crimes and misdemeanors is not exactly a savvy defense of Trump.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's evident now why Megyn Kelly started the Fox debate with her questions about how Trump talks about women.  He cried and cried about being treated unfairly, but she was spot on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Megyn Kelly"*
> 
> Is she still bleeding out of her whatever? Or has she stopped bleeding now?
Click to expand...


She's got the top Sunday 6:00pm time slot on NBC opposite the highest-rated news show in American television history.  What have you got except zoo noises you make here on USMB, worm?


----------



## rightwinger

Camp said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> America's childlike immature whining President has taken himself into a new low and disgusting place of prominence with the implementation of a tweet battle with a female journalist. This time, he exhibits his profound mental illness along with his basic low-life repugnant creature from under the rock personality.
> 
> Not to worry, the cult will come to his defense and explain why it is OK to have this kind of degenerate scum bag for a President.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't get it
> 
> Does our President think he "wins" when he drags his office down into the mud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our President is a sick a perverted child man.
Click to expand...


What the hell is the matter with this man?
It seems any criticism from a woman sets him into a rage where he needs to attack her appearance

Fat disgusting pig, Look at that face!, she is so fat I call her Miss Piggy....now an attack because a woman got plastic surgery

Has he looked at his own wife?  The plastic Third Lady?
How about his daughter and all the work she has had done on her?


----------



## Camp

NYcarbineer said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> America's childlike immature whining President has taken himself into a new low and disgusting place of prominence with the implementation of a tweet battle with a female journalist. This time, he exhibits his profound mental illness along with his basic low-life repugnant creature from under the rock personality.
> 
> Not to worry, the cult will come to his defense and explain why it is OK to have this kind of degenerate scum bag for a President.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't get it
> 
> Does our President think he "wins" when he drags his office down into the mud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our President is a sick a perverted child man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I laugh every time I think of all the times people said that once he was president he'd act more presidential.
Click to expand...

That was the beginning of the cult of suckers.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

TNHarley said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, he is an idiot. But damn.. some of that shit is funny.
> I wonder if he is a troll on here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you wish he would busy himself with other things besides attacking women on Twitter?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you? He could cure all types of cancer and you would bash him.
> Do you want him to act like a moron, or be a president?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He IS a moron, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, i would have ignored the question as well. God knows everyone doesnt already think you are a disingenuous bullshitter
Click to expand...


It's a stupid question from someone who probably needs to have his own chin wiped by a wet nurse.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

rightwinger said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> America's childlike immature whining President has taken himself into a new low and disgusting place of prominence with the implementation of a tweet battle with a female journalist. This time, he exhibits his profound mental illness along with his basic low-life repugnant creature from under the rock personality.
> 
> Not to worry, the cult will come to his defense and explain why it is OK to have this kind of degenerate scum bag for a President.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't get it
> 
> Does our President think he "wins" when he drags his office down into the mud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our President is a sick a perverted child man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell is the matter with this man?
> It seems any criticism from a woman sets him into a rage where he needs to attack her appearance
> 
> Fat disgusting pig, Look at that face!, she is so fat I call her Miss Piggy....now an attack because a woman got plastic surgery
> 
> Has he looked at his own wife?  The plastic Third Lady?
> How about his daughter and all the work she has had done on her?
Click to expand...


His daughter was artificially built, too.  Boobs, chin, nose, god knows what else, because he probably made her feel very inferior when she was growing up.  He's an asshole of galactic proportions.


----------



## rightwinger

easyt65 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously Rump is a fucking child.  Many of us have been crowing that fact from the rooftops for TWO YEARS.
> 
> 
> 
> He is also the President of the United States, not Hillary, which bothers snowflakes more than his tweeting does.
Click to expand...


For crying out loud..
You won...we get it...Hillary lost

How does that in any way justify the boorish behavior of the man who was elected to lead our nation?


----------



## TNHarley

WaitingFor2020 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, he is an idiot. But damn.. some of that shit is funny.
> I wonder if he is a troll on here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you wish he would busy himself with other things besides attacking women on Twitter?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you? He could cure all types of cancer and you would bash him.
> Do you want him to act like a moron, or be a president?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He IS a moron, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, i would have ignored the question as well. God knows everyone doesnt already think you are a disingenuous bullshitter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a stupid question from someone who probably needs to have his own chin wiped by a wet nurse.
Click to expand...

You are too stupid to pick up on simple logic. Why am i not surprised?


----------



## Chuz Life

Grampa Murked U said:


> The media is collapsing in on itself yet he feels the need to personally attack individuals? Beyond dumb.
> 
> Way to take the spotlight OFF the collapsing Russia story dumbass.




I think my take on this is a bit different than most. Fist, I  do agree with most of your post that Trump certainly doesn't  do himself much good with this sort of behavior. 

That said,  he is kind of breaking new ground for future presidents who might be able to incorporate social media more tastefully and more skilfully, in the future. And,  he himself might just improve in that ability as time goes on.


----------



## rightwinger

WaitingFor2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> America's childlike immature whining President has taken himself into a new low and disgusting place of prominence with the implementation of a tweet battle with a female journalist. This time, he exhibits his profound mental illness along with his basic low-life repugnant creature from under the rock personality.
> 
> Not to worry, the cult will come to his defense and explain why it is OK to have this kind of degenerate scum bag for a President.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't get it
> 
> Does our President think he "wins" when he drags his office down into the mud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our President is a sick a perverted child man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell is the matter with this man?
> It seems any criticism from a woman sets him into a rage where he needs to attack her appearance
> 
> Fat disgusting pig, Look at that face!, she is so fat I call her Miss Piggy....now an attack because a woman got plastic surgery
> 
> Has he looked at his own wife?  The plastic Third Lady?
> How about his daughter and all the work she has had done on her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His daughter was artificially built, too.  Boobs, chin, nose, god knows what else, because he probably made her feel very inferior when she was growing up.  He's an asshole of galactic proportions.
Click to expand...


Trump has forced all the women in his life to get cosmetic surgery to meet his expectations of womanhood
Yet, he thinks "payback" is telling the world that a woman had a face lift


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> The time Trump was repulsed that Hillary used a rest room at the debate
> 
> 
> 
> It was repulsive what she did. She delayed it. She was most likely getting injections from that negro that was at her side all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did she say that every cable and newspaper hasn't said already?  *He fucking lies, you fucking idiot.*
> 
> TRUMP LIES
> 
> JAN. 21 “I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)
> JAN. 21 “A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)
> JAN. 23 “Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.)
> JAN. 25 “Now, the audience was the biggest ever. But this crowd was massive. Look how far back it goes. This crowd was massive.” (Official aerial photos show Obama's 2009 inauguration was much more heavily attended.)
> JAN. 25 “Take a look at the Pew reports (which show voter fraud.)” (The report never mentioned voter fraud.)
> JAN. 25 “You had millions of people that now aren't insured anymore.” (The real number is less than 1 million, according to the Urban Institute.)JAN. 25 “So, look, when President Obama was there two weeks ago making a speech, very nice speech. Two people were shot and killed during his speech. You can't have that.” (There were no gun homicide victims in Chicago that day.)
> JAN. 26 “We've taken in tens of thousands of people. We know nothing about them. They can say they vet them. They didn't vet them. They have no papers. How can you vet somebody when you don't know anything about them and you have no papers? How do you vet them? You can't.” (Vetting lasts up to two years.)
> JAN. 26 “I cut off hundreds of millions of dollars off one particular plane, hundreds of millions of dollars in a short period of time. It wasn't like I spent, like, weeks, hours, less than hours, and many, many hundreds of millions of dollars. And the plane's going to be better.” (Most of the cuts were already planned.)
> JAN. 28 “The coverage about me in the @nytimes and the @washingtonpost has been so false and angry that the Times actually apologized to its dwindling subscribers and readers.” (It never apologized.)
> JAN. 29 “The Cuban-Americans, I got 84 percent of that vote.” (There is no support for this.)
> JAN. 30 “Only 109 people out of 325,000 were detained and held for questioning. Big problems at airports were caused by Delta computer outage.” (At least 746 people were detained and processed, and the Delta outage happened two days later.)
> FEB. 3 “Professional anarchists, thugs and paid protesters are proving the point of the millions of people who voted to MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN!” (There is no evidence of paid protesters.)
> FEB. 4 “After being forced to apologize for its bad and inaccurate coverage of me after winning the election, the FAKE NEWS @nytimes is still lost!” (It never apologized.)FEB. 5 “We had 109 people out of hundreds of thousands of travelers and all we did was vet those people very, very carefully.” (About 60,000 people were affected.)
> FEB. 6 “I have already saved more than $700 million when I got involved in the negotiation on the F-35.” (Much of the price drop was projected before Trump took office.)
> FEB. 6 “It's gotten to a point where it is not even being reported. And in many cases, the very, very dishonest press doesn't want to report it.” (Terrorism has been reported on, often in detail.)
> FEB. 6 “The failing @nytimes was forced to apologize to its subscribers for the poor reporting it did on my election win. Now they are worse!” (It didn't apologize.)
> FEB. 6 “And the previous administration allowed it to happen because we shouldn't have been in Iraq, but we shouldn't have gotten out the way we got out. It created a vacuum, ISIS was formed.” (The group’s origins date to 2004.)
> FEB. 7 “And yet the murder rate in our country is the highest it’s been in 47 years, right? Did you know that? Forty-seven years.” (It was higher in the 1980s and '90s.)
> FEB. 7 “I saved more than $600 million. I got involved in negotiation on a fighter jet, the F-35.” (The Defense Department projected this price drop before Trump took office.)
> FEB. 9 “Chris Cuomo, in his interview with Sen. Blumenthal, never asked him about his long-term lie about his brave ‘service’ in Vietnam. FAKE NEWS!” (It was part of Cuomo's first question.)
> FEB. 9 Sen. Richard Blumenthal “now misrepresents what Judge Gorsuch told him?” (The Gorsuch comments were later corroborated.)
> FEB. 10 “I don’t know about it. I haven’t seen it. What report is that?” (Trump knew about Flynn's actions for weeks.)
> FEB. 12 “Just leaving Florida. Big crowds of enthusiastic supporters lining the road that the FAKE NEWS media refuses to mention. Very dishonest!” (The media did cover it.)
> FEB. 16 “We got 306 because people came out and voted like they've never seen before so that's the way it goes. I guess it was the biggest Electoral College win since Ronald Reagan.” (George H.W. Bush, Bill Clinton and Barack Obama all won bigger margins in the Electoral College.)
> FEB. 16 “That’s the other thing that was wrong with the travel ban. You had Delta with a massive problem with their computer system at the airports.” (Delta's problems happened two days later.)
> FEB. 16 “Walmart announced it will create 10,000 jobs in the United States just this year because of our various plans and initiatives.” (The jobs are a result of its investment plans announced in October 2016.)
> FEB. 16 “When WikiLeaks, which I had nothing to do with, comes out and happens to give, they’re not giving classified information.” (Not always. They have released classified information in the past.)
> FEB. 16 “We had a very smooth rollout of the travel ban. But we had a bad court. Got a bad decision.” (The rollout was chaotic.)
> FEB. 16 “They’re giving stuff — what was said at an office about Hillary cheating on the debates. Which, by the way, nobody mentions. Nobody mentions that Hillary received the questions to the debates.” (It was widely covered.)
> FEB. 18 “And there was no way to vet those people. There was no documentation. There was no nothing.” (Refugees receive multiple background checks, taking up to two years.)
> FEB. 18 “You look at what's happening in Germany, you look at what's happening last night in Sweden. Sweden, who would believe this?” (Trump implied there was a terror attack in Sweden, but there was no such attack.)
> FEB. 24 “By the way, you folks are in here — this place is packed, there are lines that go back six blocks.” (There was no evidence of long lines.)
> FEB. 24 “ICE came and endorsed me.”(Only its union did.)
> FEB. 24 “Obamacare covers very few people — and remember, deduct from the number all of the people that had great health care that they loved that was taken away from them — it was taken away from them.” (Obamacare increased coverage by a net of about 20 million.)FEB. 27 “Since Obamacare went into effect, nearly half of the insurers are stopped and have stopped from participating in the Obamacare exchanges.” (Many fewer pulled out.)
> FEB. 27 “On one plane, on a small order of one plane, I saved $725 million. And I would say I devoted about, if I added it up, all those calls, probably about an hour. So I think that might be my highest and best use.” (Much of the price cut was already projected.)
> FEB. 28 “And now, based on our very strong and frank discussions, they are beginning to do just that.” (NATO countries agreed to meet defense spending requirements in 2014.)FEB. 28 “The E.P.A.’s regulators were putting people out of jobs by the hundreds of thousands.” (There's no evidence that the Waters of the United States rule caused severe job losses.)
> FEB. 28 “We have begun to drain the swamp of government corruption by imposing a five-year ban on lobbying by executive branch officials.” (They can't lobby their former agency but can still become lobbyists.)
> MARCH 3 “It is so pathetic that the Dems have still not approved my full Cabinet.” (Paperwork for the last two candidates was still not submitted to the Senate.)
> MARCH 4 “Terrible! Just found out that Obama had my ‘wires tapped’ in Trump Tower just before the victory. Nothing found. This is McCarthyism!” (There's no evidence of a wiretap.)
> MARCH 4 “How low has President Obama gone to tap my phones during the very sacred election process. This is Nixon/Watergate. Bad (or sick) guy!”(There's no evidence of a wiretap.)
> MARCH 7 “122 vicious prisoners, released by the Obama Administration from Gitmo, have returned to the battlefield. Just another terrible decision!” (113 of them were released by President George W. Bush.)
> MARCH 13 “I saved a lot of money on those jets, didn't I? Did I do a good job? More than $725 million on them.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)
> MARCH 13 “First of all, it covers very few people.” (About 20 million people gained insurance under Obamacare.)MARCH 15 “On the airplanes, I saved $725 million. Probably took me a half an hour if you added up all of the times.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)
> MARCH 17 “I was in Tennessee — I was just telling the folks — and half of the state has no insurance company, and the other half is going to lose the insurance company.” (There's at least one insurer in every Tennessee county.)
> MARCH 20 “With just one negotiation on one set of airplanes, I saved the taxpayers of our country over $700 million.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)
> MARCH 21 “To save taxpayer dollars, I’ve already begun negotiating better contracts for the federal government — saving over $700 million on just one set of airplanes of which there are many sets.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)
> MARCH 22 “I make the statement, everyone goes crazy. The next day they have a massive riot, and death, and problems.” (Riots in Sweden broke out two days later and there were no deaths.)
> MARCH 22 “NATO, obsolete, because it doesn’t cover terrorism. They fixed that.” (It has fought terrorism since the 1980s.)
> MARCH 22 “Well, now, if you take a look at the votes, when I say that, I mean mostly they register wrong — in other words, for the votes, they register incorrectly and/or illegally. And they then vote. You have tremendous numbers of people.” (There's no evidence of widespread voter fraud.)
> MARCH 29 “Remember when the failing @nytimes apologized to its subscribers, right after the election, because their coverage was so wrong. Now worse!” (It didn't apologize.)
> MARCH 31 “We have a lot of plants going up now in Michigan that were never going to be there if I — if I didn’t win this election, those plants would never even think about going back. They were gone.” (These investments were already planned.)
> APRIL 2 “And I was totally opposed to the war in the Middle East which I think finally has been proven, people tried very hard to say I wasn’t but you’ve seen that it is now improving.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)
> APRIL 2 “Now, my last tweet — you know, the one that you are talking about, perhaps — was the one about being, in quotes, wiretapped, meaning surveilled. Guess what, it is turning out to be true.” (There is still no evidence.)
> APRIL 5 “You have many states coming up where they’re going to have no insurance company. O.K.? It’s already happened in Tennessee. It’s happening in Kentucky. Tennessee only has half coverage. Half the state is gone. They left.” (Every marketplace region in Tennessee had at least one insurer.)
> APRIL 6 “If you look at the kind of cost-cutting we’ve been able to achieve with the military and at the same time ordering vast amounts of equipment — saved hundreds of millions of dollars on airplanes, and really billions, because if you take that out over a period of years it’s many billions of dollars — I think we’ve had a tremendous success.” (Much of the price cuts were already projected.)
> APRIL 11 “I like Steve, but you have to remember he was not involved in my campaign until very late. I had already beaten all the senators and all the governors, and I didn’t know Steve.” (He knew Steve Bannon since 2011.)
> APRIL 12 “You can't do it faster, because they're obstructing. They're obstructionists. So I have people — hundreds of people that we're trying to get through. I mean you have — you see the backlog. We can't get them through.” (At this point, he had not nominated anyone for hundreds of positions.)
> APRIL 12 “The New York Times said the word wiretapped in the headline of the first edition. Then they took it out of there fast when they realized.” (There were separate headlines for print and web, but neither were altered.)
> APRIL 12 “The secretary general and I had a productive discussion about what more NATO can do in the fight against terrorism. I complained about that a long time ago and they made a change, and now they do fight terrorism.” (NATO has been engaged in counterterrorism efforts since the 1980s.)
> APRIL 12 “Mosul was supposed to last for a week and now they’ve been fighting it for many months and so many more people died.” (The campaign was expected to take months.)
> APRIL 16 “Someone should look into who paid for the small organized rallies yesterday. The election is over!” (There's no evidence of paid protesters.)
> APRIL 18 “The fake media goes, ‘Donald Trump changed his stance on China.’ I haven’t changed my stance.” (He did.)
> APRIL 21 “On 90 planes I saved $725 million. It's actually a little bit more than that, but it's $725 million.” (Much of the price cuts were already projected.)
> APRIL 21 “When WikiLeaks came out … never heard of WikiLeaks, never heard of it.” (He criticized it as early as 2010.)
> APRIL 27 “I want to help our miners while the Democrats are blocking their healthcare.” (The bill to extend health benefits for certain coal miners was introduced by a Democrat and was co-sponsored by mostly Democrats.)
> APRIL 28 “The trade deficit with Mexico is close to $70 billion, even with Canada it’s $17 billion trade deficit with Canada.” (The U.S. had an $8.1 billion trade surplus, not deficit, with Canada in 2016.)
> APRIL 28 “She's running against someone who's going to raise your taxes to the sky, destroy your health care, and he's for open borders — lots of crime.” (Those are not Jon Ossoff's positions.)APRIL 28 “The F-35 fighter jet program — it was way over budget. I’ve saved $725 million plus, just by getting involved in the negotiation.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)
> APRIL 29 “They're incompetent, dishonest people who after an election had to apologize because they covered it, us, me, but all of us, they covered it so badly that they felt they were forced to apologize because their predictions were so bad.” (The Times did not apologize.)
> APRIL 29 “As you know, I've been a big critic of China, and I've been talking about currency manipulation for a long time. But I have to tell you that during the election, number one, they stopped.” (China stopped years ago.)
> APRIL 29 “I've already saved more than $725 million on a simple order of F-35 planes. I got involved in the negotiation.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)
> APRIL 29 “We're also getting NATO countries to finally step up and contribute their fair share. They've begun to increase their contributions by billions of dollars, but we are not going to be satisfied until everyone pays what they owe.” (The deal was struck in 2014.)
> APRIL 29 “When they talk about currency manipulation, and I did say I would call China, if they were, a currency manipulator, early in my tenure. And then I get there. Number one, they — as soon as I got elected, they stopped.” (China stopped in 2014.)
> APRIL 29 “I was negotiating to reduce the price of the big fighter jet contract, the F-35, which was totally out of control. I will save billions and billions and billions of dollars.” (Most of the cuts were planned before Trump.)
> APRIL 29 “I think our side's been proven very strongly. And everybody's talking about it.” (There's still no evidence Trump's phones were tapped.)
> MAY 1 “Well, we are protecting pre-existing conditions. And it'll be every good — bit as good on pre-existing conditions as Obamacare.” (The bill weakens protections for people with pre-existing conditions.)
> MAY 1 “The F-35 fighter jet — I saved — I got involved in the negotiation. It's 2,500 jets. I negotiated for 90 planes, lot 10. I got $725 million off the price.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)
> MAY 1 “First of all, since I started running, they haven't increased their — you know, they have not manipulated their currency. I think that was out of respect to me and the campaign.” (China stopped years ago.)
> MAY 2 “I love buying those planes at a reduced price. I have been really — I have cut billions — I have to tell you this, and they can check, right, Martha? I have cut billions and billions of dollars off plane contracts sitting here.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)
> MAY 4 “Number two, they’re actually not a currency [manipulator]. You know, since I’ve been talking about currency manipulation with respect to them and other countries, they stopped.” (China stopped years ago.)
> MAY 4 “We’re the highest-taxed nation in the world.” (We're not.)
> MAY 4 “Nobody cares about my tax return except for the reporters.” (Polls show most Americans do care.)
> MAY 8 “You know we’ve gotten billions of dollars more in NATO than we’re getting. All because of me.” (The deal was struck in 2014.)MAY 8 “But when I did his show, which by the way was very highly rated. It was high — highest rating. The highest rating he’s ever had.” (Colbert's “Late Show” debut had nearly two million more viewers.)
> MAY 8 “Director Clapper reiterated what everybody, including the fake media already knows — there is ‘no evidence’ of collusion w/ Russia and Trump.” (Clapper only said he wasn't aware of an investigation.)
> MAY 12 “Again, the story that there was collusion between the Russians & Trump campaign was fabricated by Dems as an excuse for losing the election.” (The F.B.I. was investigating before the election.)
> MAY 12 “When James Clapper himself, and virtually everyone else with knowledge of the witch hunt, says there is no collusion, when does it end?” (Clapper said he wouldn't have been told of an investigation into collusion.)
> MAY 13 “I'm cutting the price of airplanes with Lockheed.” (The cost cuts were planned before he became president.)
> MAY 26 “Just arrived in Italy for the G7. Trip has been very successful. We made and saved the USA many billions of dollars and millions of jobs.” (He's referencing an arms deal that's not enacted and other apparent deals that weren't announced on the trip.)
> JUNE 1 “China will be allowed to build hundreds of additional coal plants. So, we can’t build the plants, but they can, according to this agreement. India will be allowed to double its coal production by 2020.” (The agreement doesn’t allow or disallow building coal plants.)
> JUNE 1 “I’ve just returned from a trip overseas where we concluded nearly $350 billion of military and economic development for the United States, creating hundreds of thousands of jobs.” (Trump’s figures are inflated and premature.)
> JUNE 4 “At least 7 dead and 48 wounded in terror attack and Mayor of London says there is ‘no reason to be alarmed!’” (The mayor was specifically talking about the enlarged police presence on the streets.)
> JUNE 5 “The Justice Dept. should have stayed with the original Travel Ban, not the watered down, politically correct version they submitted to S.C.” (Trump signed this version of the travel ban, not the Justice Department.)
> JUNE 21 “They all say it's 'nonbinding.' Like hell it's nonbinding.” (The Paris climate agreement is nonbinding — and Trump said so in his speech announcing the withdrawal.)
> JUNE 21 “Right now, we are one of the highest-taxed nations in the world.” (We're not.)
Click to expand...

All fake news! No reliable sources to back up the post.


----------



## RDD_1210

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> You totally discredit yourself when you use the term " fake news."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A term you folks on the left coined and are now in a tizzy when you hear it because it's being used against your "news" outlets *more legitimately*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats hilarious. Guess there is no requirement for objectivity to be a mod on this site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you deny that the political left started the fake news hysteria?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all. I deny that it's now being used against left wing news sources "more legitimately". That's laughable at best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you can deny it to the New York Times and CNN who in the past couple of weeks have had to retract stories and terminate employment of staff for publishing of their fake news.
Click to expand...


Right, they handled the situation properly. The reason fake news became a thing is because it was being created to dupe Trump voters and was never retracted or corrected.


----------



## paperview

Mika's tweet:




*Mika Brzezinski*‏Verified account @*morningmika*


----------



## easyt65

rightwinger said:


> For crying out loud..You won...we get it...Hillary lost.  How does that in any way justify the boorish behavior of the man who was elected to lead our nation?



It doesn't...but is less of adequate justification for liberal fake news, assassination/coup demanding, false-accusation-pushing, witch hunting snowflakes' actions.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Reasonable said:


> Here's an original thought. A president should conduct himself professionally at ALL times and do his job and govern for the sake of the people of the United States.


I agree! No kiddie playtime.


----------



## Camp

Steve_McGarrett said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> The time Trump was repulsed that Hillary used a rest room at the debate
> 
> 
> 
> It was repulsive what she did. She delayed it. She was most likely getting injections from that negro that was at her side all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did she say that every cable and newspaper hasn't said already?  *He fucking lies, you fucking idiot.*
> 
> TRUMP LIES
> 
> JAN. 21 “I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)
> JAN. 21 “A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)
> JAN. 23 “Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.)
> JAN. 25 “Now, the audience was the biggest ever. But this crowd was massive. Look how far back it goes. This crowd was massive.” (Official aerial photos show Obama's 2009 inauguration was much more heavily attended.)
> JAN. 25 “Take a look at the Pew reports (which show voter fraud.)” (The report never mentioned voter fraud.)
> JAN. 25 “You had millions of people that now aren't insured anymore.” (The real number is less than 1 million, according to the Urban Institute.)JAN. 25 “So, look, when President Obama was there two weeks ago making a speech, very nice speech. Two people were shot and killed during his speech. You can't have that.” (There were no gun homicide victims in Chicago that day.)
> JAN. 26 “We've taken in tens of thousands of people. We know nothing about them. They can say they vet them. They didn't vet them. They have no papers. How can you vet somebody when you don't know anything about them and you have no papers? How do you vet them? You can't.” (Vetting lasts up to two years.)
> JAN. 26 “I cut off hundreds of millions of dollars off one particular plane, hundreds of millions of dollars in a short period of time. It wasn't like I spent, like, weeks, hours, less than hours, and many, many hundreds of millions of dollars. And the plane's going to be better.” (Most of the cuts were already planned.)
> JAN. 28 “The coverage about me in the @nytimes and the @washingtonpost has been so false and angry that the Times actually apologized to its dwindling subscribers and readers.” (It never apologized.)
> JAN. 29 “The Cuban-Americans, I got 84 percent of that vote.” (There is no support for this.)
> JAN. 30 “Only 109 people out of 325,000 were detained and held for questioning. Big problems at airports were caused by Delta computer outage.” (At least 746 people were detained and processed, and the Delta outage happened two days later.)
> FEB. 3 “Professional anarchists, thugs and paid protesters are proving the point of the millions of people who voted to MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN!” (There is no evidence of paid protesters.)
> FEB. 4 “After being forced to apologize for its bad and inaccurate coverage of me after winning the election, the FAKE NEWS @nytimes is still lost!” (It never apologized.)FEB. 5 “We had 109 people out of hundreds of thousands of travelers and all we did was vet those people very, very carefully.” (About 60,000 people were affected.)
> FEB. 6 “I have already saved more than $700 million when I got involved in the negotiation on the F-35.” (Much of the price drop was projected before Trump took office.)
> FEB. 6 “It's gotten to a point where it is not even being reported. And in many cases, the very, very dishonest press doesn't want to report it.” (Terrorism has been reported on, often in detail.)
> FEB. 6 “The failing @nytimes was forced to apologize to its subscribers for the poor reporting it did on my election win. Now they are worse!” (It didn't apologize.)
> FEB. 6 “And the previous administration allowed it to happen because we shouldn't have been in Iraq, but we shouldn't have gotten out the way we got out. It created a vacuum, ISIS was formed.” (The group’s origins date to 2004.)
> FEB. 7 “And yet the murder rate in our country is the highest it’s been in 47 years, right? Did you know that? Forty-seven years.” (It was higher in the 1980s and '90s.)
> FEB. 7 “I saved more than $600 million. I got involved in negotiation on a fighter jet, the F-35.” (The Defense Department projected this price drop before Trump took office.)
> FEB. 9 “Chris Cuomo, in his interview with Sen. Blumenthal, never asked him about his long-term lie about his brave ‘service’ in Vietnam. FAKE NEWS!” (It was part of Cuomo's first question.)
> FEB. 9 Sen. Richard Blumenthal “now misrepresents what Judge Gorsuch told him?” (The Gorsuch comments were later corroborated.)
> FEB. 10 “I don’t know about it. I haven’t seen it. What report is that?” (Trump knew about Flynn's actions for weeks.)
> FEB. 12 “Just leaving Florida. Big crowds of enthusiastic supporters lining the road that the FAKE NEWS media refuses to mention. Very dishonest!” (The media did cover it.)
> FEB. 16 “We got 306 because people came out and voted like they've never seen before so that's the way it goes. I guess it was the biggest Electoral College win since Ronald Reagan.” (George H.W. Bush, Bill Clinton and Barack Obama all won bigger margins in the Electoral College.)
> FEB. 16 “That’s the other thing that was wrong with the travel ban. You had Delta with a massive problem with their computer system at the airports.” (Delta's problems happened two days later.)
> FEB. 16 “Walmart announced it will create 10,000 jobs in the United States just this year because of our various plans and initiatives.” (The jobs are a result of its investment plans announced in October 2016.)
> FEB. 16 “When WikiLeaks, which I had nothing to do with, comes out and happens to give, they’re not giving classified information.” (Not always. They have released classified information in the past.)
> FEB. 16 “We had a very smooth rollout of the travel ban. But we had a bad court. Got a bad decision.” (The rollout was chaotic.)
> FEB. 16 “They’re giving stuff — what was said at an office about Hillary cheating on the debates. Which, by the way, nobody mentions. Nobody mentions that Hillary received the questions to the debates.” (It was widely covered.)
> FEB. 18 “And there was no way to vet those people. There was no documentation. There was no nothing.” (Refugees receive multiple background checks, taking up to two years.)
> FEB. 18 “You look at what's happening in Germany, you look at what's happening last night in Sweden. Sweden, who would believe this?” (Trump implied there was a terror attack in Sweden, but there was no such attack.)
> FEB. 24 “By the way, you folks are in here — this place is packed, there are lines that go back six blocks.” (There was no evidence of long lines.)
> FEB. 24 “ICE came and endorsed me.”(Only its union did.)
> FEB. 24 “Obamacare covers very few people — and remember, deduct from the number all of the people that had great health care that they loved that was taken away from them — it was taken away from them.” (Obamacare increased coverage by a net of about 20 million.)FEB. 27 “Since Obamacare went into effect, nearly half of the insurers are stopped and have stopped from participating in the Obamacare exchanges.” (Many fewer pulled out.)
> FEB. 27 “On one plane, on a small order of one plane, I saved $725 million. And I would say I devoted about, if I added it up, all those calls, probably about an hour. So I think that might be my highest and best use.” (Much of the price cut was already projected.)
> FEB. 28 “And now, based on our very strong and frank discussions, they are beginning to do just that.” (NATO countries agreed to meet defense spending requirements in 2014.)FEB. 28 “The E.P.A.’s regulators were putting people out of jobs by the hundreds of thousands.” (There's no evidence that the Waters of the United States rule caused severe job losses.)
> FEB. 28 “We have begun to drain the swamp of government corruption by imposing a five-year ban on lobbying by executive branch officials.” (They can't lobby their former agency but can still become lobbyists.)
> MARCH 3 “It is so pathetic that the Dems have still not approved my full Cabinet.” (Paperwork for the last two candidates was still not submitted to the Senate.)
> MARCH 4 “Terrible! Just found out that Obama had my ‘wires tapped’ in Trump Tower just before the victory. Nothing found. This is McCarthyism!” (There's no evidence of a wiretap.)
> MARCH 4 “How low has President Obama gone to tap my phones during the very sacred election process. This is Nixon/Watergate. Bad (or sick) guy!”(There's no evidence of a wiretap.)
> MARCH 7 “122 vicious prisoners, released by the Obama Administration from Gitmo, have returned to the battlefield. Just another terrible decision!” (113 of them were released by President George W. Bush.)
> MARCH 13 “I saved a lot of money on those jets, didn't I? Did I do a good job? More than $725 million on them.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)
> MARCH 13 “First of all, it covers very few people.” (About 20 million people gained insurance under Obamacare.)MARCH 15 “On the airplanes, I saved $725 million. Probably took me a half an hour if you added up all of the times.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)
> MARCH 17 “I was in Tennessee — I was just telling the folks — and half of the state has no insurance company, and the other half is going to lose the insurance company.” (There's at least one insurer in every Tennessee county.)
> MARCH 20 “With just one negotiation on one set of airplanes, I saved the taxpayers of our country over $700 million.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)
> MARCH 21 “To save taxpayer dollars, I’ve already begun negotiating better contracts for the federal government — saving over $700 million on just one set of airplanes of which there are many sets.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)
> MARCH 22 “I make the statement, everyone goes crazy. The next day they have a massive riot, and death, and problems.” (Riots in Sweden broke out two days later and there were no deaths.)
> MARCH 22 “NATO, obsolete, because it doesn’t cover terrorism. They fixed that.” (It has fought terrorism since the 1980s.)
> MARCH 22 “Well, now, if you take a look at the votes, when I say that, I mean mostly they register wrong — in other words, for the votes, they register incorrectly and/or illegally. And they then vote. You have tremendous numbers of people.” (There's no evidence of widespread voter fraud.)
> MARCH 29 “Remember when the failing @nytimes apologized to its subscribers, right after the election, because their coverage was so wrong. Now worse!” (It didn't apologize.)
> MARCH 31 “We have a lot of plants going up now in Michigan that were never going to be there if I — if I didn’t win this election, those plants would never even think about going back. They were gone.” (These investments were already planned.)
> APRIL 2 “And I was totally opposed to the war in the Middle East which I think finally has been proven, people tried very hard to say I wasn’t but you’ve seen that it is now improving.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)
> APRIL 2 “Now, my last tweet — you know, the one that you are talking about, perhaps — was the one about being, in quotes, wiretapped, meaning surveilled. Guess what, it is turning out to be true.” (There is still no evidence.)
> APRIL 5 “You have many states coming up where they’re going to have no insurance company. O.K.? It’s already happened in Tennessee. It’s happening in Kentucky. Tennessee only has half coverage. Half the state is gone. They left.” (Every marketplace region in Tennessee had at least one insurer.)
> APRIL 6 “If you look at the kind of cost-cutting we’ve been able to achieve with the military and at the same time ordering vast amounts of equipment — saved hundreds of millions of dollars on airplanes, and really billions, because if you take that out over a period of years it’s many billions of dollars — I think we’ve had a tremendous success.” (Much of the price cuts were already projected.)
> APRIL 11 “I like Steve, but you have to remember he was not involved in my campaign until very late. I had already beaten all the senators and all the governors, and I didn’t know Steve.” (He knew Steve Bannon since 2011.)
> APRIL 12 “You can't do it faster, because they're obstructing. They're obstructionists. So I have people — hundreds of people that we're trying to get through. I mean you have — you see the backlog. We can't get them through.” (At this point, he had not nominated anyone for hundreds of positions.)
> APRIL 12 “The New York Times said the word wiretapped in the headline of the first edition. Then they took it out of there fast when they realized.” (There were separate headlines for print and web, but neither were altered.)
> APRIL 12 “The secretary general and I had a productive discussion about what more NATO can do in the fight against terrorism. I complained about that a long time ago and they made a change, and now they do fight terrorism.” (NATO has been engaged in counterterrorism efforts since the 1980s.)
> APRIL 12 “Mosul was supposed to last for a week and now they’ve been fighting it for many months and so many more people died.” (The campaign was expected to take months.)
> APRIL 16 “Someone should look into who paid for the small organized rallies yesterday. The election is over!” (There's no evidence of paid protesters.)
> APRIL 18 “The fake media goes, ‘Donald Trump changed his stance on China.’ I haven’t changed my stance.” (He did.)
> APRIL 21 “On 90 planes I saved $725 million. It's actually a little bit more than that, but it's $725 million.” (Much of the price cuts were already projected.)
> APRIL 21 “When WikiLeaks came out … never heard of WikiLeaks, never heard of it.” (He criticized it as early as 2010.)
> APRIL 27 “I want to help our miners while the Democrats are blocking their healthcare.” (The bill to extend health benefits for certain coal miners was introduced by a Democrat and was co-sponsored by mostly Democrats.)
> APRIL 28 “The trade deficit with Mexico is close to $70 billion, even with Canada it’s $17 billion trade deficit with Canada.” (The U.S. had an $8.1 billion trade surplus, not deficit, with Canada in 2016.)
> APRIL 28 “She's running against someone who's going to raise your taxes to the sky, destroy your health care, and he's for open borders — lots of crime.” (Those are not Jon Ossoff's positions.)APRIL 28 “The F-35 fighter jet program — it was way over budget. I’ve saved $725 million plus, just by getting involved in the negotiation.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)
> APRIL 29 “They're incompetent, dishonest people who after an election had to apologize because they covered it, us, me, but all of us, they covered it so badly that they felt they were forced to apologize because their predictions were so bad.” (The Times did not apologize.)
> APRIL 29 “As you know, I've been a big critic of China, and I've been talking about currency manipulation for a long time. But I have to tell you that during the election, number one, they stopped.” (China stopped years ago.)
> APRIL 29 “I've already saved more than $725 million on a simple order of F-35 planes. I got involved in the negotiation.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)
> APRIL 29 “We're also getting NATO countries to finally step up and contribute their fair share. They've begun to increase their contributions by billions of dollars, but we are not going to be satisfied until everyone pays what they owe.” (The deal was struck in 2014.)
> APRIL 29 “When they talk about currency manipulation, and I did say I would call China, if they were, a currency manipulator, early in my tenure. And then I get there. Number one, they — as soon as I got elected, they stopped.” (China stopped in 2014.)
> APRIL 29 “I was negotiating to reduce the price of the big fighter jet contract, the F-35, which was totally out of control. I will save billions and billions and billions of dollars.” (Most of the cuts were planned before Trump.)
> APRIL 29 “I think our side's been proven very strongly. And everybody's talking about it.” (There's still no evidence Trump's phones were tapped.)
> MAY 1 “Well, we are protecting pre-existing conditions. And it'll be every good — bit as good on pre-existing conditions as Obamacare.” (The bill weakens protections for people with pre-existing conditions.)
> MAY 1 “The F-35 fighter jet — I saved — I got involved in the negotiation. It's 2,500 jets. I negotiated for 90 planes, lot 10. I got $725 million off the price.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)
> MAY 1 “First of all, since I started running, they haven't increased their — you know, they have not manipulated their currency. I think that was out of respect to me and the campaign.” (China stopped years ago.)
> MAY 2 “I love buying those planes at a reduced price. I have been really — I have cut billions — I have to tell you this, and they can check, right, Martha? I have cut billions and billions of dollars off plane contracts sitting here.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)
> MAY 4 “Number two, they’re actually not a currency [manipulator]. You know, since I’ve been talking about currency manipulation with respect to them and other countries, they stopped.” (China stopped years ago.)
> MAY 4 “We’re the highest-taxed nation in the world.” (We're not.)
> MAY 4 “Nobody cares about my tax return except for the reporters.” (Polls show most Americans do care.)
> MAY 8 “You know we’ve gotten billions of dollars more in NATO than we’re getting. All because of me.” (The deal was struck in 2014.)MAY 8 “But when I did his show, which by the way was very highly rated. It was high — highest rating. The highest rating he’s ever had.” (Colbert's “Late Show” debut had nearly two million more viewers.)
> MAY 8 “Director Clapper reiterated what everybody, including the fake media already knows — there is ‘no evidence’ of collusion w/ Russia and Trump.” (Clapper only said he wasn't aware of an investigation.)
> MAY 12 “Again, the story that there was collusion between the Russians & Trump campaign was fabricated by Dems as an excuse for losing the election.” (The F.B.I. was investigating before the election.)
> MAY 12 “When James Clapper himself, and virtually everyone else with knowledge of the witch hunt, says there is no collusion, when does it end?” (Clapper said he wouldn't have been told of an investigation into collusion.)
> MAY 13 “I'm cutting the price of airplanes with Lockheed.” (The cost cuts were planned before he became president.)
> MAY 26 “Just arrived in Italy for the G7. Trip has been very successful. We made and saved the USA many billions of dollars and millions of jobs.” (He's referencing an arms deal that's not enacted and other apparent deals that weren't announced on the trip.)
> JUNE 1 “China will be allowed to build hundreds of additional coal plants. So, we can’t build the plants, but they can, according to this agreement. India will be allowed to double its coal production by 2020.” (The agreement doesn’t allow or disallow building coal plants.)
> JUNE 1 “I’ve just returned from a trip overseas where we concluded nearly $350 billion of military and economic development for the United States, creating hundreds of thousands of jobs.” (Trump’s figures are inflated and premature.)
> JUNE 4 “At least 7 dead and 48 wounded in terror attack and Mayor of London says there is ‘no reason to be alarmed!’” (The mayor was specifically talking about the enlarged police presence on the streets.)
> JUNE 5 “The Justice Dept. should have stayed with the original Travel Ban, not the watered down, politically correct version they submitted to S.C.” (Trump signed this version of the travel ban, not the Justice Department.)
> JUNE 21 “They all say it's 'nonbinding.' Like hell it's nonbinding.” (The Paris climate agreement is nonbinding — and Trump said so in his speech announcing the withdrawal.)
> JUNE 21 “Right now, we are one of the highest-taxed nations in the world.” (We're not.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All fake news! No reliable sources to back up the post.
Click to expand...

Are you able to pick an item from the list and be specific about why you call it fake or is your post just routine trash talk kind of SOP defense that amounts to a fake defense of the Liar in Chief?


----------



## Pogo

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't start with lofty expectations of Trump. I didn't even believe he wanted to win the election up until a week or so prior. I was and remain delighted that hitlery is not in the WH.
> 
> All Trump has to do is keep irritating bed wetters. I don't care if nothing else is accomplished. As long as moonbats are miserable, things are going well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of us have been crowing that fact from the rooftops for TWO YEARS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were you witness to any gays being tossed from the rooftops?
Click to expand...


Oh sure.  "Thousands and thousands of them, in Jersey City".  Many people have said that.  I have people looking into it right now, it's unbelievable what they found.  Unsubstantiatable too.


----------



## paperview

rightwinger said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> America's childlike immature whining President has taken himself into a new low and disgusting place of prominence with the implementation of a tweet battle with a female journalist. This time, he exhibits his profound mental illness along with his basic low-life repugnant creature from under the rock personality.
> 
> Not to worry, the cult will come to his defense and explain why it is OK to have this kind of degenerate scum bag for a President.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't get it
> 
> Does our President think he "wins" when he drags his office down into the mud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our President is a sick a perverted child man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell is the matter with this man?
> It seems any criticism from a woman sets him into a rage where he needs to attack her appearance
> 
> Fat disgusting pig, Look at that face!, she is so fat I call her Miss Piggy....now an attack because a woman got plastic surgery
> 
> Has he looked at his own wife?  The plastic Third Lady?
> How about his daughter and all the work she has had done on her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His daughter was artificially built, too.  Boobs, chin, nose, god knows what else, because he probably made her feel very inferior when she was growing up.  He's an asshole of galactic proportions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has forced all the women in his life to get cosmetic surgery to meet his expectations of womanhood
> Yet, he thinks "payback" is telling the world that a woman had a face lift
Click to expand...

Indeed.

I didn't know until yesterday his daughter Ivanka has had a shit-ton of plastic surgery.


----------



## Camp

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an original thought. A president should conduct himself professionally at ALL times and do his job and govern for the sake of the people of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! No kiddie playtime.
Click to expand...

There is nothing unprofessional about a President and father hosting children to the White House and setting an example for other fathers to be interactive with their kids.


----------



## rightwinger

easyt65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> For crying out loud..You won...we get it...Hillary lost.  How does that in any way justify the boorish behavior of the man who was elected to lead our nation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't...but is less of adequate justification for liberal fake news, assassination/coup demanding, false-accusation-pushing, witch hunting snowflakes' actions.
Click to expand...


It is not fake news!

It is the fucking tweets of an intellectual simpleton
Criticizing embarrassing behavior of the President of the United States has nothing to do with the election

Other than to remind you....We told you so


----------



## rightwinger

Camp said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an original thought. A president should conduct himself professionally at ALL times and do his job and govern for the sake of the people of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! No kiddie playtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing unprofessional about a President and father hosting children to the White House and setting an example for other fathers to be interactive with their kids.
Click to expand...


I have never seen pictures of Trump interacting naturally with children. He seems very awkward when forced to deal with children.......even his own


----------



## easyt65

rightwinger said:


> It is not fake news!



A Costly Retraction for CNN and an Opening for Trump

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...fired/&usg=AFQjCNFc652P2SuwUiqaN8OXJP6KK1unwQ



Whatever you say, snowflake... lol


----------



## easyt65

rightwinger said:


> I have never seen pictures of Trump interacting naturally with children. He seems very awkward when forced to deal with children.......even his own


Holy Hell!  Trump isn't a 'natural' with kids / may not feel comfortable around kids? And you snowflakes have not Impeached him yet?!

lol


----------



## Camp

paperview said:


> Mika's tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mika Brzezinski*‏Verified account @*morningmika*


Trump is too easy to bitch slap. He has a childlike mind and childlike......hands.


----------



## paperview

rightwinger said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an original thought. A president should conduct himself professionally at ALL times and do his job and govern for the sake of the people of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! No kiddie playtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing unprofessional about a President and father hosting children to the White House and setting an example for other fathers to be interactive with their kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never seen pictures of Trump interacting naturally with children. He seems very awkward when forced to deal with children.......even his own
Click to expand...


Trump, acting ..._naturally._






Ivanka: _*Dear God, make me a bird so I can fly far, far away from here..*._


----------



## TemplarKormac

Grampa Murked U said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media is collapsing in on itself yet he feels the need to personally attack individuals? Beyond dumb.
> 
> Way to take the spotlight OFF the collapsing Russia story dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought his tweet was fucking hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If course you did, low class scum enjoy when women are personally attacked like that.
Click to expand...


But people like Kathy Griffin and Johnny Depp get to joke about Trump's assassination with little to no repercussions. A Shakespeare play gets to depict his assassination. Where are you on that, gramps?

Any of that behavior dwarfs anything the President says or does. I'm sorry.


----------



## skookerasbil

Vandalshandle said:


> I swear that, next to Trump, Pee Wee Herman appears mature, in comparison.




yeah.....but its pretty hysterical that every time the guy tweets, he wins!!. Blows the minds of the garden variety liberal who thinks this kind of stuff matters! People are loving this stuff...........


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Camp said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an original thought. A president should conduct himself professionally at ALL times and do his job and govern for the sake of the people of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! No kiddie playtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing unprofessional about a President and father hosting children to the White House and setting an example for other fathers to be interactive with their kids.
Click to expand...

It's very childish looking. If he was a real father figure, he would be teaching the kids how to aim and shoot a Red Ryder BB gun at songbirds in the trees on the White House lawn.


----------



## TemplarKormac

paperview said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an original thought. A president should conduct himself professionally at ALL times and do his job and govern for the sake of the people of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! No kiddie playtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing unprofessional about a President and father hosting children to the White House and setting an example for other fathers to be interactive with their kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never seen pictures of Trump interacting naturally with children. He seems very awkward when forced to deal with children.......even his own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump, acting ..._naturally._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivanka: _*Dear God, make me a bird so I can fly far, far away from here..*._
Click to expand...


So, what's worse, attacking another woman on twitter or attacking the family of a sitting president?

Oh wait, there's no bar too low for you, is there?


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Pete7469 said:


> I didn't start with lofty expectations of Trump. I didn't even believe he wanted to win the election up until a week or so prior. I was and remain delighted that hitlery is not in the WH.
> 
> All Trump has to do is keep irritating bed wetters. I don't care if nothing else is accomplished. As long as moonbats are miserable, things are going well.


Amen to this. If people do not like what comes from anyone over at the Twitter website, where it is written that they have to have anything to do with the place to begin with?

God bless you and our leader always!!!

Holly


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Camp said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mika's tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mika Brzezinski*‏Verified account @*morningmika*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is too easy to bitch slap. He has a childlike mind and childlike......hands.
Click to expand...


The Donald has big hands, his hands could not be more bigly 






But but but what about Obama's tiny hands? 






WTF is happening with Michelle Obama's hands?


----------



## paperview

Etherion said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an original thought. A president should conduct himself professionally at ALL times and do his job and govern for the sake of the people of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! No kiddie playtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing unprofessional about a President and father hosting children to the White House and setting an example for other fathers to be interactive with their kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never seen pictures of Trump interacting naturally with children. He seems very awkward when forced to deal with children.......even his own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump, acting ..._naturally._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivanka: _*Dear God, make me a bird so I can fly far, far away from here..*._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what's worse, attacking another woman on twitter or attacking the family of a sitting president?
> 
> Oh wait, there's no bar too low for you, is there?
Click to expand...

That wasn't an attack, you idiotic buffoon.


----------



## rightwinger

easyt65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not fake news!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Costly Retraction for CNN and an Opening for Trump
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=7&ved=0ahUKEwijqsznzOPUAhUEyj4KHfzpBlkQFghDMAY&url=http://nypost.com/2017/06/27/cnn-staffers-didnt-resign-over-retracted-story-they-got-fired/&usg=AFQjCNFc652P2SuwUiqaN8OXJP6KK1unwQ
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you say, snowflake... lol
Click to expand...


Nice try but it does nothing to defend a Fake President

Notice how CNN quickly retracted. Not because the story was wrong, but because it only had one source

Now, our Fake President is incapable of admitting when he is wrong and when he is outright lying


----------



## IsaacNewton

skookerasbil said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Republicans ever again elect an adult? Bush Jr was at least a near adult. He let the smart people around him do most of the work. Sarah Palin, Michelle Bachmann, and the never ending list of utter morons the Republicans champion, and now the dumbest moron one could conceive of in Trump.
> 
> The Republicans live in a crawl space below the sewer now. So who would be their next mental patient to garner their support? When you've finally elected Jabba The Hut, who is lower on the list?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol......s0n......you might as well be sitting naked on a bar stool in the middle of Siberia screaming "FIRE!". Nobody cares.......people are going about their daily business and don't give a rats ass about the tweets. Only the hyper-partisan k00ks care........a very small fringe segment of the population.
> 
> Who's not winning?
Click to expand...


If you use more emoticons you may convince yourself. Emoting is your forte.


----------



## TemplarKormac

paperview said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! No kiddie playtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing unprofessional about a President and father hosting children to the White House and setting an example for other fathers to be interactive with their kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never seen pictures of Trump interacting naturally with children. He seems very awkward when forced to deal with children.......even his own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump, acting ..._naturally._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivanka: _*Dear God, make me a bird so I can fly far, far away from here..*._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what's worse, attacking another woman on twitter or attacking the family of a sitting president?
> 
> Oh wait, there's no bar too low for you, is there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't an attack, you idiotic buffoon.
Click to expand...


Then what was it? A compliment?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

paperview said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an original thought. A president should conduct himself professionally at ALL times and do his job and govern for the sake of the people of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! No kiddie playtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing unprofessional about a President and father hosting children to the White House and setting an example for other fathers to be interactive with their kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never seen pictures of Trump interacting naturally with children. He seems very awkward when forced to deal with children.......even his own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump, acting ..._naturally._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivanka: _*Dear God, make me a bird so I can fly far, far away from here..*._
Click to expand...


Any moment now a Leftist will indulge in the twisted Leftist mentality and comment that The Donald fucks his own daughter.

Sick, sick, Leftism is a mental illness.


----------



## rightwinger

Etherion said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an original thought. A president should conduct himself professionally at ALL times and do his job and govern for the sake of the people of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! No kiddie playtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing unprofessional about a President and father hosting children to the White House and setting an example for other fathers to be interactive with their kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never seen pictures of Trump interacting naturally with children. He seems very awkward when forced to deal with children.......even his own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump, acting ..._naturally._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivanka: _*Dear God, make me a bird so I can fly far, far away from here..*._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what's worse, attacking another woman on twitter or attacking the family of a sitting president?
> 
> Oh wait, there's no bar too low for you, is there?
Click to expand...


Inappropriate behavior towards a minor is a reflection on our President....not on his family


----------



## Camp

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an original thought. A president should conduct himself professionally at ALL times and do his job and govern for the sake of the people of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! No kiddie playtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing unprofessional about a President and father hosting children to the White House and setting an example for other fathers to be interactive with their kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's very childish looking. If he was a real father figure, he would be teaching the kids how to aim and shoot a Red Ryder BB gun at songbirds in the trees on the White House lawn.
Click to expand...

I still have my Red Rider and still, use it. I protect my songbirds by giving the neighborhood cats a reminder to not hunt songbirds on my property. They probably think my property is infested with bees and biting insects.


----------



## TemplarKormac

rightwinger said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! No kiddie playtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing unprofessional about a President and father hosting children to the White House and setting an example for other fathers to be interactive with their kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never seen pictures of Trump interacting naturally with children. He seems very awkward when forced to deal with children.......even his own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump, acting ..._naturally._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivanka: _*Dear God, make me a bird so I can fly far, far away from here..*._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what's worse, attacking another woman on twitter or attacking the family of a sitting president?
> 
> Oh wait, there's no bar too low for you, is there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inappropriate behavior towards a minor is a reflection on our President....not on his family
Click to expand...


Uh huh, and there you go making shit up. I hope you realize you just accused our president of being a child predator. Without any concrete proof or evidence.


----------



## Camp

Etherion said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an original thought. A president should conduct himself professionally at ALL times and do his job and govern for the sake of the people of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! No kiddie playtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing unprofessional about a President and father hosting children to the White House and setting an example for other fathers to be interactive with their kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never seen pictures of Trump interacting naturally with children. He seems very awkward when forced to deal with children.......even his own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump, acting ..._naturally._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivanka: _*Dear God, make me a bird so I can fly far, far away from here..*._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what's worse, attacking another woman on twitter or attacking the family of a sitting president?
> 
> Oh wait, there's no bar too low for you, is there?
Click to expand...

The family members work for the Administration and the President. That opens them up for public examination.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Camp said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! No kiddie playtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing unprofessional about a President and father hosting children to the White House and setting an example for other fathers to be interactive with their kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never seen pictures of Trump interacting naturally with children. He seems very awkward when forced to deal with children.......even his own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump, acting ..._naturally._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivanka: _*Dear God, make me a bird so I can fly far, far away from here..*._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what's worse, attacking another woman on twitter or attacking the family of a sitting president?
> 
> Oh wait, there's no bar too low for you, is there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The family members work for the Administration and the President. That opens them up for public examination.
Click to expand...


And if Obama's family had been working in the White House when he was president? 

Yup, more double standards from you.


----------



## Mac1958

I don't see any other threads on this one.  Weird.

Thoughts?

I've burned through all the adjectives I can come up with to describe how embarrassing and temperamentally unfit for office this guy is, so I'll hold off a bit.
.


----------



## TNHarley

This is like thread 4 or 5 lol


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

If she and her ilk didn't publicly disparage Trump first he probably wouldn't have reacted so crassly. Journalists who insult others need to grow a thicker skin.


----------



## Camp

Etherion said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing unprofessional about a President and father hosting children to the White House and setting an example for other fathers to be interactive with their kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen pictures of Trump interacting naturally with children. He seems very awkward when forced to deal with children.......even his own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump, acting ..._naturally._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivanka: _*Dear God, make me a bird so I can fly far, far away from here..*._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what's worse, attacking another woman on twitter or attacking the family of a sitting president?
> 
> Oh wait, there's no bar too low for you, is there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The family members work for the Administration and the President. That opens them up for public examination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if Obama's family had been working in the White House when he was president?
> 
> Yup, more double standards from you.
Click to expand...

But they weren't and other than the First Lady they were not making political statements the way trump's family does.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> If she and her ilk didn't publicly disparage Trump first he probably wouldn't have reacted so crassly. Journalists who insult others need to grow a thicker skin.


 View image on Twitter 




 Follow


 Kyle Griffin *✔* @kylegriffin1 

Oh my god. @NewYorker's daily cartoon went there.

 11:16 AM - 29 Jun 2017


----------



## Mac1958

TNHarley said:


> This is like thread 4 or 5 lol


Oh, crap, sorry.  Didn't look enough, I guess.
.


----------



## rightwinger

Etherion said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media is collapsing in on itself yet he feels the need to personally attack individuals? Beyond dumb.
> 
> Way to take the spotlight OFF the collapsing Russia story dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought his tweet was fucking hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If course you did, low class scum enjoy when women are personally attacked like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But people like Kathy Griffin and Johnny Depp get to joke about Trump's assassination with little to no repercussions. A Shakespeare play gets to depict his assassination. Where are you on that, gramps?
> 
> Any of that behavior dwarfs anything the President says or does. I'm sorry.
Click to expand...


Yes they do....because they are not the President of the United States


Camp said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an original thought. A president should conduct himself professionally at ALL times and do his job and govern for the sake of the people of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! No kiddie playtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing unprofessional about a President and father hosting children to the White House and setting an example for other fathers to be interactive with their kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's very childish looking. If he was a real father figure, he would be teaching the kids how to aim and shoot a Red Ryder BB gun at songbirds in the trees on the White House lawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have my Red Rider and still, use it. I protect my songbirds by giving the neighborhood cats a reminder to not hunt songbirds on my property. They probably think my property is infested with bees and biting insects.
Click to expand...


You'll shoot their eye out


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

TyroneSlothrop said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> If she and her ilk didn't publicly disparage Trump first he probably wouldn't have reacted so crassly. Journalists who insult others need to grow a thicker skin.
> 
> 
> 
> View image on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow
> 
> 
> Kyle Griffin *✔* @kylegriffin1
> 
> Oh my god. @NewYorker's daily cartoon went there.
> 
> 11:16 AM - 29 Jun 2017
Click to expand...

Don't crush that dwarf, hand me the pliers.


----------



## TNHarley

Mac1958 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is like thread 4 or 5 lol
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, crap, sorry.  Didn't look enough, I guess.
> .
Click to expand...

Its very unprofessional, but what else do you expect? Lol at least the funny factor was there. Cause that was a funny zinger!


----------



## rightwinger

Etherion said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing unprofessional about a President and father hosting children to the White House and setting an example for other fathers to be interactive with their kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen pictures of Trump interacting naturally with children. He seems very awkward when forced to deal with children.......even his own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump, acting ..._naturally._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivanka: _*Dear God, make me a bird so I can fly far, far away from here..*._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what's worse, attacking another woman on twitter or attacking the family of a sitting president?
> 
> Oh wait, there's no bar too low for you, is there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inappropriate behavior towards a minor is a reflection on our President....not on his family
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh huh, and there you go making shit up. I hope you realize you just accused our president of being a child predator. Without any concrete proof or evidence.
Click to expand...


Yes...as a matter of fact, I am


----------



## Camp

Mac1958 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is like thread 4 or 5 lol
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, crap, sorry.  Didn't look enough, I guess.
> .
Click to expand...

There were a couple but they got merged. Anti trump threads seem to get merged into one thread pretty quickly.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

* View image on Twitter 




 Follow


 Kyle Griffin ✔ @kylegriffin1 

Oh my god. @NewYorker's daily cartoon went there.

 11:16 AM - 29 Jun 2017
*
*'Please Just Stop'*
*Trump’s Attack On MSNBC Host Is Too Much For Some GOPers*



*Trump’s attack on Mika Brzezinski, who he claimed visited his Mar-a-Lago resort while “bleeding badly from a face-lift,” was reminiscent of his many remarks on women’s appearances during his campaign for president.*


----------



## Preacher

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's evident now why Megyn Kelly started the Fox debate with her questions about how Trump talks about women.  He cried and cried about being treated unfairly, but she was spot on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Megyn Kelly"*
> 
> Is she still bleeding out of her whatever? Or has she stopped bleeding now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's got the top Sunday 6:00pm time slot on NBC opposite the highest-rated news show in American television history.  What have you got except zoo noises you make here on USMB, worm?
Click to expand...

Megyn Kelly's NBC ratings sink for fourth straight week

Say what dumb ass?


----------



## TNHarley

Camp said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is like thread 4 or 5 lol
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, crap, sorry.  Didn't look enough, I guess.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were a couple but they got merged. Anti trump threads seem to get merged into one thread pretty quickly.
Click to expand...

thats because you get paid per post


----------



## Camp

rightwinger said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media is collapsing in on itself yet he feels the need to personally attack individuals? Beyond dumb.
> 
> Way to take the spotlight OFF the collapsing Russia story dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought his tweet was fucking hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If course you did, low class scum enjoy when women are personally attacked like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But people like Kathy Griffin and Johnny Depp get to joke about Trump's assassination with little to no repercussions. A Shakespeare play gets to depict his assassination. Where are you on that, gramps?
> 
> Any of that behavior dwarfs anything the President says or does. I'm sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they do....because they are not the President of the United States
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an original thought. A president should conduct himself professionally at ALL times and do his job and govern for the sake of the people of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree! No kiddie playtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing unprofessional about a President and father hosting children to the White House and setting an example for other fathers to be interactive with their kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's very childish looking. If he was a real father figure, he would be teaching the kids how to aim and shoot a Red Ryder BB gun at songbirds in the trees on the White House lawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have my Red Rider and still, use it. I protect my songbirds by giving the neighborhood cats a reminder to not hunt songbirds on my property. They probably think my property is infested with bees and biting insects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll shoot their eye out
Click to expand...

No, I am a pretty good shot and only give them rump shots.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Camp said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an original thought. A president should conduct himself professionally at ALL times and do his job and govern for the sake of the people of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! No kiddie playtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing unprofessional about a President and father hosting children to the White House and setting an example for other fathers to be interactive with their kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's very childish looking. If he was a real father figure, he would be teaching the kids how to aim and shoot a Red Ryder BB gun at songbirds in the trees on the White House lawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have my Red Rider and still, use it. I protect my songbirds by giving the neighborhood cats a reminder to not hunt songbirds on my property. They probably think my property is infested with bees and biting insects.
Click to expand...

I've upgraded to a pellet gun. Hummingbirds are a challenge to hit hovering at their hanging feeders from a distance.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Don't crush that dwarf, hand me the pliers.


*You need quotation marks on that ..its Firesign Theater*


'Please Just Stop'
Trump’s Attack On MSNBC Host Is Too Much For Some GOPers


Trump’s attack on Mika Brzezinski, who he claimed visited his Mar-a-Lago resort while “bleeding badly from a face-lift,” was reminiscent of his many remarks on women’s appearances during his campaign for president.
https://twitter.com/kylegriffin1/status/880444946163126272


----------



## MindWars

*After two years of ceaselessly objectifying Donald Trump with vicious insults about his personal appearance, the mainstream media is now feigning outrage over Trump commenting on the personal appearance of MSNBC host Mika Brzezinski.*

Save Me The Feigned Outrage Over Trump’s Mika Brzezinski Tweet
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

They grasp at straws to bring Trump down and stoop to any level in order to do it all. 
The good part is most have caught onto that game .


----------



## playtime

_*gotta love anna....  i do believe she is speaking for all normal human beings.*_


----------



## Camp

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an original thought. A president should conduct himself professionally at ALL times and do his job and govern for the sake of the people of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! No kiddie playtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing unprofessional about a President and father hosting children to the White House and setting an example for other fathers to be interactive with their kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's very childish looking. If he was a real father figure, he would be teaching the kids how to aim and shoot a Red Ryder BB gun at songbirds in the trees on the White House lawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have my Red Rider and still, use it. I protect my songbirds by giving the neighborhood cats a reminder to not hunt songbirds on my property. They probably think my property is infested with bees and biting insects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've upgraded to a pellet gun. Hummingbirds are a challenge to hit hovering at their hanging feeders from a distance.
Click to expand...

Why the heck would you want to kill a Hummingbird? Do you get some kind of satisfaction from doing that?


----------



## Meathead

Mika, not Mike. Anyway, she's been tutting, shaking her head and crying about Trump for the last two years and is more than a bit annoying. While milfy, she's almost Pelosi or Michael Jackson in the cosmetic surgery department.


----------



## playtime

_*donny from queens is a thin skinned whiny little crybaby snowflake.  *_


----------



## ClosedCaption

We know bro, anything Trump does is ok and anyone who thinks its not ok are "haters".  That's the defense all the time and nothing Trump does is negative.  All positive!  Covfefe!


----------



## Pogo

rightwinger said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an original thought. A president should conduct himself professionally at ALL times and do his job and govern for the sake of the people of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! No kiddie playtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing unprofessional about a President and father hosting children to the White House and setting an example for other fathers to be interactive with their kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never seen pictures of Trump interacting naturally with children. He seems very awkward when forced to deal with children.......even his own
Click to expand...


---- which is kind of surprising for an adult with the emotional maturity of a seven-year-old.  You'd think it would come naturally.

But kids are way more honest, not having yet learned devious manipulation, so it turns out the crowd Rump actually does relate to is other adults who also have the emotional maturity of a seven-year-old.


----------



## ClosedCaption

TNHarley said:


> Yea, he is an idiot. But damn.. some of that shit is funny.
> I wonder if he is a troll on here?



Great!  Hes an idiot but you can laugh soooo.....its cool


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Camp said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! No kiddie playtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing unprofessional about a President and father hosting children to the White House and setting an example for other fathers to be interactive with their kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's very childish looking. If he was a real father figure, he would be teaching the kids how to aim and shoot a Red Ryder BB gun at songbirds in the trees on the White House lawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have my Red Rider and still, use it. I protect my songbirds by giving the neighborhood cats a reminder to not hunt songbirds on my property. They probably think my property is infested with bees and biting insects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've upgraded to a pellet gun. Hummingbirds are a challenge to hit hovering at their hanging feeders from a distance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why the heck would you want to kill a Hummingbird? Do you get some kind of satisfaction from doing that?
Click to expand...

Yes, I like the challenge of sharpening my shooting skills.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

playtime said:


> _*gotta love anna....  i do believe she is speaking for all normal human beings.*_


*“Please just stop. This isn’t normal and it’s beneath the dignity of your office.”*
*— Sen. Ben Sasse (R-NE), on Twitter, criticizing President Trump’s tweets about Joe Scarborough and Mike Brzezinski.*


----------



## Pogo

Camp said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! No kiddie playtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing unprofessional about a President and father hosting children to the White House and setting an example for other fathers to be interactive with their kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's very childish looking. If he was a real father figure, he would be teaching the kids how to aim and shoot a Red Ryder BB gun at songbirds in the trees on the White House lawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have my Red Rider and still, use it. I protect my songbirds by giving the neighborhood cats a reminder to not hunt songbirds on my property. They probably think my property is infested with bees and biting insects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've upgraded to a pellet gun. Hummingbirds are a challenge to hit hovering at their hanging feeders from a distance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why the heck would you want to kill a Hummingbird? Do you get some kind of satisfaction from doing that?
Click to expand...


Because he's an asshole troll.

He won't shoot at hummingbirds, nor could he hit one if he did.  He never even goes outside.  Just sits here on the internets trying to be a dick.


----------



## Pogo

Etherion said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media is collapsing in on itself yet he feels the need to personally attack individuals? Beyond dumb.
> 
> Way to take the spotlight OFF the collapsing Russia story dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought his tweet was fucking hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If course you did, low class scum enjoy when women are personally attacked like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But people like Kathy Griffin and Johnny Depp get to joke about Trump's assassination with little to no repercussions. A Shakespeare play gets to depict his assassination. Where are you on that, gramps?
> 
> Any of that behavior dwarfs anything the President says or does. I'm sorry.
Click to expand...


Uhhhmmm.. .... people like Kathy Griffin and Johnnny Depp are not occupying the most responsible position in the world HEL -lo.


----------



## rightwinger

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an original thought. A president should conduct himself professionally at ALL times and do his job and govern for the sake of the people of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! No kiddie playtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing unprofessional about a President and father hosting children to the White House and setting an example for other fathers to be interactive with their kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never seen pictures of Trump interacting naturally with children. He seems very awkward when forced to deal with children.......even his own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---- which is kind of surprising for an adult with the emotional maturity of a seven-year-old.  You'd think it would come naturally.
> 
> But kids are way more honest, not having yet learned devious manipulation, so it turns out the crowd Rump actually does relate to is other adults who also have the emotional maturity of a seven-year-old.
Click to expand...


Trump only relates to those who reap praise and adulation on him
As evidenced by his recent Cabinet meeting where everyone took turns singing his praises

Don't reap praise on Trump and you get the Mika treatment


----------



## Pogo

Etherion said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an original thought. A president should conduct himself professionally at ALL times and do his job and govern for the sake of the people of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! No kiddie playtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing unprofessional about a President and father hosting children to the White House and setting an example for other fathers to be interactive with their kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never seen pictures of Trump interacting naturally with children. He seems very awkward when forced to deal with children.......even his own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump, acting ..._naturally._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivanka: _*Dear God, make me a bird so I can fly far, far away from here..*._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what's worse, attacking another woman on twitter or attacking the family of a sitting president?
> 
> Oh wait, there's no bar too low for you, is there?
Click to expand...




I'll go with "attacking hummingbirds".


Where do you see "attacking the family of a sitting president"?  You mean McRacist's images with his daughters?  That doesn't work, since O'bama is _standing_.


----------



## Pogo

JOSweetHeart said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't start with lofty expectations of Trump. I didn't even believe he wanted to win the election up until a week or so prior. I was and remain delighted that hitlery is not in the WH.
> 
> All Trump has to do is keep irritating bed wetters. I don't care if nothing else is accomplished. As long as moonbats are miserable, things are going well.
> 
> 
> 
> Amen to this. If people do not like what comes from anyone over at the Twitter website, where it is written that they have to have anything to do with the place to begin with?
> 
> God bless you and our leader always!!!
> 
> Holly
Click to expand...


The perpetrator being the POTUS kinda makes that have much to do with all of us.  WAY TOO much.
It's called being a national embarrassment.


----------



## rightwinger

Camp said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! No kiddie playtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing unprofessional about a President and father hosting children to the White House and setting an example for other fathers to be interactive with their kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's very childish looking. If he was a real father figure, he would be teaching the kids how to aim and shoot a Red Ryder BB gun at songbirds in the trees on the White House lawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have my Red Rider and still, use it. I protect my songbirds by giving the neighborhood cats a reminder to not hunt songbirds on my property. They probably think my property is infested with bees and biting insects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've upgraded to a pellet gun. Hummingbirds are a challenge to hit hovering at their hanging feeders from a distance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why the heck would you want to kill a Hummingbird? Do you get some kind of satisfaction from doing that?
Click to expand...


It's all he has left since he is no longer allowed to shoot at negroes


----------



## Pogo

paperview said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! No kiddie playtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing unprofessional about a President and father hosting children to the White House and setting an example for other fathers to be interactive with their kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never seen pictures of Trump interacting naturally with children. He seems very awkward when forced to deal with children.......even his own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump, acting ..._naturally._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivanka: _*Dear God, make me a bird so I can fly far, far away from here..*._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what's worse, attacking another woman on twitter or attacking the family of a sitting president?
> 
> Oh wait, there's no bar too low for you, is there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't an attack, you idiotic buffoon.
Click to expand...


Yeah that was a bizzaro post.


----------



## Pogo

rightwinger said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing unprofessional about a President and father hosting children to the White House and setting an example for other fathers to be interactive with their kids.
> 
> 
> 
> It's very childish looking. If he was a real father figure, he would be teaching the kids how to aim and shoot a Red Ryder BB gun at songbirds in the trees on the White House lawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have my Red Rider and still, use it. I protect my songbirds by giving the neighborhood cats a reminder to not hunt songbirds on my property. They probably think my property is infested with bees and biting insects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've upgraded to a pellet gun. Hummingbirds are a challenge to hit hovering at their hanging feeders from a distance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why the heck would you want to kill a Hummingbird? Do you get some kind of satisfaction from doing that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all he has left since he is no longer allowed to shoot at negroes
Click to expand...


Or Jooooooooooooooooos.


----------



## skookerasbil

IsaacNewton said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Republicans ever again elect an adult? Bush Jr was at least a near adult. He let the smart people around him do most of the work. Sarah Palin, Michelle Bachmann, and the never ending list of utter morons the Republicans champion, and now the dumbest moron one could conceive of in Trump.
> 
> The Republicans live in a crawl space below the sewer now. So who would be their next mental patient to garner their support? When you've finally elected Jabba The Hut, who is lower on the list?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol......s0n......you might as well be sitting naked on a bar stool in the middle of Siberia screaming "FIRE!". Nobody cares.......people are going about their daily business and don't give a rats ass about the tweets. Only the hyper-partisan k00ks care........a very small fringe segment of the population.
> 
> Who's not winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you use more emoticons you may convince yourself. Emoting is your forte.
Click to expand...



 Glad you noticed......would have included some Photobucket Classics but Im at work...........

So how big was the bumpy cucumber s0n when the SCOTUS dicked the 9th Circus last week?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Follow

Mika Brzezinski *✔* @morningmika 
 9:19 AM - 29 Jun 2017

  

 31,757 31,757 Retweets 
 103,493


----------



## TemplarKormac

Pogo said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing unprofessional about a President and father hosting children to the White House and setting an example for other fathers to be interactive with their kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen pictures of Trump interacting naturally with children. He seems very awkward when forced to deal with children.......even his own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump, acting ..._naturally._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivanka: _*Dear God, make me a bird so I can fly far, far away from here..*._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what's worse, attacking another woman on twitter or attacking the family of a sitting president?
> 
> Oh wait, there's no bar too low for you, is there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't an attack, you idiotic buffoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah that was a bizzaro post.
Click to expand...


In what way? You aren't going to sit there and call me crazy without explaining why. 

Let's have it.


----------



## martybegan

TyroneSlothrop said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*gotta love anna....  i do believe she is speaking for all normal human beings.*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“Please just stop. This isn’t normal and it’s beneath the dignity of your office.”*
> *— Sen. Ben Sasse (R-NE), on Twitter, criticizing President Trump’s tweets about Joe Scarborough and Mike Brzezinski.*
Click to expand...


Sen Ben Sasse is playing right into the progressive's hands.

The time for civility was over during Bush II's term. You idiots made the bed, now sleep in it.


----------



## TemplarKormac

playtime said:


> _*gotta love anna....  i do believe she is speaking for all normal human beings.*_


----------



## paperview

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's very childish looking. If he was a real father figure, he would be teaching the kids how to aim and shoot a Red Ryder BB gun at songbirds in the trees on the White House lawn.
> 
> 
> 
> I still have my Red Rider and still, use it. I protect my songbirds by giving the neighborhood cats a reminder to not hunt songbirds on my property. They probably think my property is infested with bees and biting insects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've upgraded to a pellet gun. Hummingbirds are a challenge to hit hovering at their hanging feeders from a distance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why the heck would you want to kill a Hummingbird? Do you get some kind of satisfaction from doing that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all he has left since he is no longer allowed to shoot at negroes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or Jooooooooooooooooos.
Click to expand...

(((Jesus)))


----------



## playtime

martybegan said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*gotta love anna....  i do believe she is speaking for all normal human beings.*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“Please just stop. This isn’t normal and it’s beneath the dignity of your office.”*
> *— Sen. Ben Sasse (R-NE), on Twitter, criticizing President Trump’s tweets about Joe Scarborough and Mike Brzezinski.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sen Ben Sasse is playing right into the progressive's hands.
> 
> The time for civility was over during Bush II's term. You idiots made the bed, now sleep in it.
Click to expand...


^^^  uh-huh....  spoken like a true trumanzee.... ^^^


----------



## TemplarKormac

Pogo said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media is collapsing in on itself yet he feels the need to personally attack individuals? Beyond dumb.
> 
> Way to take the spotlight OFF the collapsing Russia story dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought his tweet was fucking hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If course you did, low class scum enjoy when women are personally attacked like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But people like Kathy Griffin and Johnny Depp get to joke about Trump's assassination with little to no repercussions. A Shakespeare play gets to depict his assassination. Where are you on that, gramps?
> 
> Any of that behavior dwarfs anything the President says or does. I'm sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhhhmmm.. .... people like Kathy Griffin and Johnnny Depp are not occupying the most responsible position in the world HEL -lo.
Click to expand...


So, are you excusing their behavior? Because it sounds like you are. 

When you're a Hollywood actor, and/or a Comedian who is visible to  millions of people on TV and social media and you joke about killing someone, shouldn't you be taken to task for that? Shouldn't you be held responsible for your actions? 

Until you reply I will be under the impression that you think it's okay for people to joke about or depict the assassination of the President. Not cool.


----------



## Rambunctious

Trump was wrong........it was Joe that had the face lift not Mika...


----------



## TemplarKormac

Pogo said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media is collapsing in on itself yet he feels the need to personally attack individuals? Beyond dumb.
> 
> Way to take the spotlight OFF the collapsing Russia story dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought his tweet was fucking hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If course you did, low class scum enjoy when women are personally attacked like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But people like Kathy Griffin and Johnny Depp get to joke about Trump's assassination with little to no repercussions. A Shakespeare play gets to depict his assassination. Where are you on that, gramps?
> 
> Any of that behavior dwarfs anything the President says or does. I'm sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhhhmmm.. .... people like Kathy Griffin and Johnnny Depp are not occupying the most responsible position in the world HEL -lo.
Click to expand...


So? What does their stature have to do with anything?


----------



## Rambunctious

playtime said:


> _*gotta love anna....  i do believe she is speaking for all normal human beings.*_


Anna Navaro is a racist white man hating bigot. No one cares what that bitch thinks about anything.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Watching the news this is hilarious


.


----------



## martybegan

playtime said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*gotta love anna....  i do believe she is speaking for all normal human beings.*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“Please just stop. This isn’t normal and it’s beneath the dignity of your office.”*
> *— Sen. Ben Sasse (R-NE), on Twitter, criticizing President Trump’s tweets about Joe Scarborough and Mike Brzezinski.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sen Ben Sasse is playing right into the progressive's hands.
> 
> The time for civility was over during Bush II's term. You idiots made the bed, now sleep in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^  uh-huh....  spoken like a true trumanzee.... ^^^
Click to expand...


LOL.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mark my words, 3 years from now, we will still be waiting for the cheeto to do his job, stop his constant childish tweets, stop lying, stop telling his "base" to "punch" those who disagree with him and 'send them out on a stretcher' and that he would pay their defense if they kill someone' and stop his incessant attacks on the First Amendment.


----------



## paperview

Etherion said:


> ...
> Until you reply I will be under the impression that you think it's okay for people to joke about or depict the assassination of the President. Not cool.


In Trump's world, it  gets you an invitation to the White House.


----------



## rightwinger

Etherion said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media is collapsing in on itself yet he feels the need to personally attack individuals? Beyond dumb.
> 
> Way to take the spotlight OFF the collapsing Russia story dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought his tweet was fucking hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If course you did, low class scum enjoy when women are personally attacked like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But people like Kathy Griffin and Johnny Depp get to joke about Trump's assassination with little to no repercussions. A Shakespeare play gets to depict his assassination. Where are you on that, gramps?
> 
> Any of that behavior dwarfs anything the President says or does. I'm sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhhhmmm.. .... people like Kathy Griffin and Johnnny Depp are not occupying the most responsible position in the world HEL -lo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, are you excusing their behavior? Because it sounds like you are.
> 
> When you're a Hollywood actor, and/or a Comedian who is visible to  millions of people on TV and social media and you joke about killing someone, shouldn't you be taken to task for that? Shouldn't you be held responsible for your actions?
> 
> Until you reply I will be under the impression that you think it's okay for people to joke about or depict the assassination of the President. Not cool.
Click to expand...


Free speech kinda works like this

Kathy Griffin and Johnny Depp are allowed to say offensive things about the President. We are free to call them assholes for doing so
Donald Trump is allowed to say offensive things about Mika and we are free to call him an asshole for doing so

But there is a big difference between entertainers being assholes and the President of the United States being an asshole


----------



## playtime

Rambunctious said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*gotta love anna....  i do believe she is speaking for all normal human beings.*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna Navaro is a racist white man hating bigot. No one cares what that bitch thinks about anything.
Click to expand...



lol.............


----------



## TemplarKormac

rightwinger said:


> But there is a big difference between entertainers being assholes and the President of the United States being an asshole



Sorry to burst your bubble, but the president has the same free speech rights as Griffin or Depp do. Interestingly enough, why are you suddenly concerned with how the President behaves? Would you have assumed this attitude if Hillary were behaving this way in the White House?


----------



## Wyatt earp

After attacking numerous media outlets – including The New York Times and CNN – in morning tweets on Tuesday and Wednesday, Trump on Thursday ent after MSNBC show “Morning Joe” and its hosts, former Congressman Joe Scarborough and commentator Mika Brzezinski. 

He even took a shot at Brzezinski over a supposed face-lift. 

“I heard poorly rated @Morning_Joe speaks badly of me (don’t watch anymore). Then how come low I.Q. Crazy Mika, along with Psycho Joe, came to Mar-a-Lago 3 nights in a row around New Year’s Eve, and insisted on joining me. She was bleeding badly from a face-lift. I said no!” Trump wrote in a pair of tweets.

About a half hour before Trump’s attack, White House Director of Social Media Dan Scavino tweeted his own broadside at Scarborough and Brzezinski: “#DumbAsARockMika and lover #JealousJoe are lost, confused & saddened since @POTUS @realDonaldTrump stopped returning their calls! Unhinged.”

Brzezinski appeared to respond with a photo of a cereal box featuring a young girl pointing to the words “Made For Little Hands.” The jab was a throwback to 2016's mockery of Trump's hand size. Even former Republican primary opponent Sen. Marco Rubio lobbed a joke on the topic at one debate, leading to an awkward exchange with Trump.



Trump attacks 'Psycho' Joe Scarborough, 'Crazy' Mika Brzezinski in Twitter tear




.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Media, as usual, along with the establishment Democrats ... er, Republicans is doing its usual thing.

Looks like Shep Smith may cry over it.


----------



## Penelope

bear513 said:


> Watching the news this is hilarious
> 
> 
> .



sad that you think so.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mark my words, 3 years from now, we will still be waiting for the cheeto to do his job, stop his constant childish tweets, stop lying, stop telling his "base" to "punch" those who disagree with him and 'send them out on a stretcher' and that he would pay their defense if they kill someone' and stop his incessant attacks on the First Amendment.


----------



## TNHarley

"the peaches-in-chief, AKA orange cheetolini, shouldnt be criticizing peoples looks!"


----------



## paperview

rightwinger said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought his tweet was fucking hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> If course you did, low class scum enjoy when women are personally attacked like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But people like Kathy Griffin and Johnny Depp get to joke about Trump's assassination with little to no repercussions. A Shakespeare play gets to depict his assassination. Where are you on that, gramps?
> 
> Any of that behavior dwarfs anything the President says or does. I'm sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhhhmmm.. .... people like Kathy Griffin and Johnnny Depp are not occupying the most responsible position in the world HEL -lo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, are you excusing their behavior? Because it sounds like you are.
> 
> When you're a Hollywood actor, and/or a Comedian who is visible to  millions of people on TV and social media and you joke about killing someone, shouldn't you be taken to task for that? Shouldn't you be held responsible for your actions?
> 
> Until you reply I will be under the impression that you think it's okay for people to joke about or depict the assassination of the President. Not cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Free speech kinda works like this
> 
> Kathy Griffin and Johnny Depp are allowed to say offensive things about the President. We are free to call them assholes for doing so
> Donald Trump is allowed to say offensive things about Mika and we are free to call him an asshole for doing so
> 
> But there is a big difference between entertainers being assholes and the President of the United States being an asshole
Click to expand...

It's weird you had to actually explain that to him, as one might explain it to a small child.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Etherion said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media is collapsing in on itself yet he feels the need to personally attack individuals? Beyond dumb.
> 
> Way to take the spotlight OFF the collapsing Russia story dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought his tweet was fucking hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If course you did, low class scum enjoy when women are personally attacked like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But people like Kathy Griffin and Johnny Depp get to joke about Trump's assassination with little to no repercussions. A Shakespeare play gets to depict his assassination. Where are you on that, gramps?
> 
> Any of that behavior dwarfs anything the President says or does. I'm sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhhhmmm.. .... people like Kathy Griffin and Johnnny Depp are not occupying the most responsible position in the world HEL -lo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, are you excusing their behavior? Because it sounds like you are.
> 
> When you're a Hollywood actor, and/or a Comedian who is visible to  millions of people on TV and social media and you joke about killing someone, shouldn't you be taken to task for that? Shouldn't you be held responsible for your actions?
> 
> Until you reply I will be under the impression that you think it's okay for people to joke about or depict the assassination of the President. Not cool.
Click to expand...

Not going to answer me huh? That's perfectly fine. Now I know what your real feelings are.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

All they got from media over "cock holster" was laughter.


----------



## playtime

martybegan said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*gotta love anna....  i do believe she is speaking for all normal human beings.*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“Please just stop. This isn’t normal and it’s beneath the dignity of your office.”*
> *— Sen. Ben Sasse (R-NE), on Twitter, criticizing President Trump’s tweets about Joe Scarborough and Mike Brzezinski.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sen Ben Sasse is playing right into the progressive's hands.
> 
> The time for civility was over during Bush II's term. You idiots made the bed, now sleep in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^  uh-huh....  spoken like a true trumanzee.... ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.
Click to expand...


'cept you got a reply showing some crazy making a sign that i wouldn't agree with  & i got a post that shows a crazy is in the whitehouse because of the crazies that are crazy for voting for that  crazy & STILL have no problems with his craziness. 

lol... _* & that =*_


----------



## Wyatt earp

Penelope said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching the news this is hilarious
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sad that you think so.
Click to expand...



I can't stand Mika she is crazy, she reminds me of a character from SNL



And she is paid to tell the news.




.


----------



## TemplarKormac

paperview said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> If course you did, low class scum enjoy when women are personally attacked like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But people like Kathy Griffin and Johnny Depp get to joke about Trump's assassination with little to no repercussions. A Shakespeare play gets to depict his assassination. Where are you on that, gramps?
> 
> Any of that behavior dwarfs anything the President says or does. I'm sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhhhmmm.. .... people like Kathy Griffin and Johnnny Depp are not occupying the most responsible position in the world HEL -lo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, are you excusing their behavior? Because it sounds like you are.
> 
> When you're a Hollywood actor, and/or a Comedian who is visible to  millions of people on TV and social media and you joke about killing someone, shouldn't you be taken to task for that? Shouldn't you be held responsible for your actions?
> 
> Until you reply I will be under the impression that you think it's okay for people to joke about or depict the assassination of the President. Not cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Free speech kinda works like this
> 
> Kathy Griffin and Johnny Depp are allowed to say offensive things about the President. We are free to call them assholes for doing so
> Donald Trump is allowed to say offensive things about Mika and we are free to call him an asshole for doing so
> 
> But there is a big difference between entertainers being assholes and the President of the United States being an asshole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's weird you had to actually explain that to him, as one might explain it to a small child.
Click to expand...


Hm...

No wonder Trump responded the way he did. This kind of attitude, right here.


----------



## playtime

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mark my words, 3 years from now, we will still be waiting for the cheeto to do his job, stop his constant childish tweets, stop lying, stop telling his "base" to "punch" those who disagree with him and 'send them out on a stretcher' and that he would pay their defense if they kill someone' and stop his incessant attacks on the First Amendment.



there's no way he will be in office in 3 years.


----------



## blackhawk

The media and Trump both need to grow up but neither will and of course those who dislike Trump will cheer the attacks on him from the media and his supporters will cheer his attacks on the media. The endless cycle of idiocy will continue as the partisans from both sides celebrate it.


----------



## Pogo

Etherion said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing unprofessional about a President and father hosting children to the White House and setting an example for other fathers to be interactive with their kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen pictures of Trump interacting naturally with children. He seems very awkward when forced to deal with children.......even his own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump, acting ..._naturally._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivanka: _*Dear God, make me a bird so I can fly far, far away from here..*._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what's worse, attacking another woman on twitter or attacking the family of a sitting president?
> 
> Oh wait, there's no bar too low for you, is there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inappropriate behavior towards a minor is a reflection on our President....not on his family
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh huh, and there you go making shit up. I hope you realize you just accused our president of being a child predator. Without any concrete proof or evidence.
Click to expand...


Really wanna go _there_?

Suit yourself.  Fair warning:  you can't unsee this.

Roll 'em.












​"Concrete evidence" you say?  Ya want "concrete"?  Can do.  
Here, check out these concrete parrots... 








​
This picture, pulled from a Vanity Fair shoot at his Mar-a-Lago estate in Florida,  was taken a full seven years before Trump told Howard Stern “You know who’s one of the great beauties of the world, according to everybody. And I helped create her. Ivanka. My daughter, Ivanka. She’s six feet tall, she’s got the best body.”

It was also 10 years before he detailed his thoughts about Ivanka appearing in Playboy:

It would be really disappointing — not really — but it would depend on what’s inside the magazine. I don’t think Ivanka would do that, although she does have a very nice figure. I’ve said if Ivanka weren’t my daughter, perhaps I’d be dating her.

And his further “compliments” about Ivanka in Rolling Stone:

Yeah, [Ivanka’s] really something and what a beauty, that one. If I weren’t happily married, and ya know, her father…​Hey, I warned ya, you can't unsee this.  She's also fifteen in that top pic where she's sitting on his lap.

More?  Brace yourself.











Btw --- one (and only one) of these photos is fake.  Can you tell which one?


I can't either.

Wanna go into the whole thing of walking into the dressing rooms of teenage beauty contestants now?

"Yeah he does that" quoth Ivanka.

Okay ready?  aaaaaaand  SPIN.


----------



## gipper

Camp said:


> America's childlike immature whining President has taken himself into a new low and disgusting place of prominence with the implementation of a tweet battle with a female journalist. This time, he exhibits his profound mental illness along with his basic low-life repugnant creature from under the rock personality.
> 
> Not to worry, the cult will come to his defense and explain why it is OK to have this kind of degenerate scum bag for a President.


Love his tweets, when they skewer those on the radical left.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Here's what I posted on a couple of the other 4-5 threads -

Mark my words, 3 years from now, we will still be waiting for the cheeto to do his job, stop his constant childish tweets, stop lying, stop telling his "base" to "punch" those who disagree with him and 'send them out on a stretcher' and that he would pay their defense if they kill someone' and stop his incessant attacks on the First Amendment.


----------



## playtime

blackhawk said:


> The media and Trump both need to grow up but neither will and of course those who dislike Trump will cheer the attacks on him from the media and his supporters will cheer his attacks on the media. The endless cycle of idiocy will continue as the partisans from both sides celebrate it.



oh please.  his tweets are official & public record.  the media will keep asking & reporting as long as he keeps losing control & going off the rails.


----------



## Rambunctious

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mark my words, 3 years from now, we will still be waiting for the cheeto to do his job, stop his constant childish tweets, stop lying, stop telling his "base" to "punch" those who disagree with him and 'send them out on a stretcher' and that he would pay their defense if they kill someone' and stop his incessant attacks on the First Amendment.


Maybe but Obamaism will still be dead and gone for ever and Hillary will still not be president and the courts will be more conservative than at any time in our lifetime.....Sounds like a win to me.


----------



## Rambunctious

playtime said:


> there's no way he will be in office in 3 years.


Right it will be 8 years


----------



## Camp

Etherion said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> But there is a big difference between entertainers being assholes and the President of the United States being an asshole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble, but the president has the same free speech rights as Griffin or Depp do. Interestingly enough, why are you suddenly concerned with how the President behaves? Would you have assumed this attitude if Hillary were behaving this way in the White House?
Click to expand...

When the lame defenses for trump fail the way they have failed in this situation, the name Hillary will be used, or Obama, or Benghazi, anything to deflect away from the low life scum bag trump. His latest round of tweets makes him a low life scum bag and that's a fact. The guy has the moral integrity of a common ground slug.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Pogo said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen pictures of Trump interacting naturally with children. He seems very awkward when forced to deal with children.......even his own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump, acting ..._naturally._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivanka: _*Dear God, make me a bird so I can fly far, far away from here..*._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what's worse, attacking another woman on twitter or attacking the family of a sitting president?
> 
> Oh wait, there's no bar too low for you, is there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inappropriate behavior towards a minor is a reflection on our President....not on his family
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh huh, and there you go making shit up. I hope you realize you just accused our president of being a child predator. Without any concrete proof or evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really wanna go _there_?
> 
> Suit yourself.  Fair warning:  you can't unsee this.
> 
> Roll 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> This picture, pulled from a Vanity Fair shoot at his Mar-a-Lago estate in Florida,  was taken a full seven years before Trump told Howard Stern “You know who’s one of the great beauties of the world, according to everybody. And I helped create her. Ivanka. My daughter, Ivanka. She’s six feet tall, she’s got the best body.”
> 
> It was also 10 years before he detailed his thoughts about Ivanka appearing in Playboy:
> 
> It would be really disappointing — not really — but it would depend on what’s inside the magazine. I don’t think Ivanka would do that, although she does have a very nice figure. I’ve said if Ivanka weren’t my daughter, perhaps I’d be dating her.
> 
> And his further “compliments” about Ivanka in Rolling Stone:
> 
> Yeah, [Ivanka’s] really something and what a beauty, that one. If I weren’t happily married, and ya know, her father…​Hey, I warned ya, you can't unsee this.  She's also fifteen in that top pic where she's sitting on his lap.
> 
> More?  Brace yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw --- one (and only one) of these photos is fake.  Can you tell which one?
> 
> 
> I can't either.
> 
> Wanna go into the whole thing of walking into the dressing rooms of teenage beauty contestants now?
> 
> "Yeah he does that" quoth Ivanka.
> 
> Okay ready?  aaaaaaand  SPIN.
Click to expand...


So, where's the evidence? The affidavits? The filed charges? Court transcripts? Witness testimony?

You don't have it. If he did anything inappropriate with those teenage contestants he'd be sitting in jail right now, not in the White House. Same deal with his daughter.

Spin? Yeah, you're making me dizzy Pogo.

Can a father not enjoy love and affection from his child? Are you really implying that he preyed on his daughter? How repulsive. Yours is a very intellectually dishonest argument.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Mac1958 said:


> I don't see any other threads on this one.  Weird.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I've burned through all the adjectives I can come up with to describe how embarrassing and temperamentally unfit for office this guy is, so I'll hold off a bit.
> .



Hmmm, let's do the rankings for what we should rank Trump on for office fitness....

1. Healthcare
2. Jobs
3. Terror
4. The Wall
.....
1,098,999 A tweet about a corporate lobbyist.

You're right; clearly Trump should be impeached.


----------



## playtime

Rambunctious said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> there's no way he will be in office in 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Right it will be 8 years
Click to expand...


not gonna happen.  he will resign, be impeached, or keel over from choking on a KFC bone.


----------



## martybegan

playtime said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*gotta love anna....  i do believe she is speaking for all normal human beings.*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“Please just stop. This isn’t normal and it’s beneath the dignity of your office.”*
> *— Sen. Ben Sasse (R-NE), on Twitter, criticizing President Trump’s tweets about Joe Scarborough and Mike Brzezinski.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sen Ben Sasse is playing right into the progressive's hands.
> 
> The time for civility was over during Bush II's term. You idiots made the bed, now sleep in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^  uh-huh....  spoken like a true trumanzee.... ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'cept you got a reply showing some crazy making a sign that i wouldn't agree with  & i got a post that shows a crazy is in the whitehouse because of the crazies that are crazy for voting for that  crazy & STILL have no problems with his craziness.
> 
> lol... _* & that =*_
Click to expand...


Well then the Crazy just kept escalating until you got Trump.

and guess what? Keep it up and you will get moar Trump.

I wanted Cruz or Jindal, don't blame my ass for this.


----------



## Rambunctious

You know what the libs are missing about supporters for Trump? We did not vote for him because he is presidential or because he has so much gravitas nor did we vote for him for his demeanor. We voted for him to end the destruction that Obama and the libs were doing to our nation. Everything else is icing on the cake.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Camp said:


> The guy has the moral integrity of a common ground slug.



Ahem, moral integrity you say? Yeah, sure.


----------



## playtime

martybegan said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *“Please just stop. This isn’t normal and it’s beneath the dignity of your office.”*
> *— Sen. Ben Sasse (R-NE), on Twitter, criticizing President Trump’s tweets about Joe Scarborough and Mike Brzezinski.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sen Ben Sasse is playing right into the progressive's hands.
> 
> The time for civility was over during Bush II's term. You idiots made the bed, now sleep in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^  uh-huh....  spoken like a true trumanzee.... ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'cept you got a reply showing some crazy making a sign that i wouldn't agree with  & i got a post that shows a crazy is in the whitehouse because of the crazies that are crazy for voting for that  crazy & STILL have no problems with his craziness.
> 
> lol... _* & that =*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then the Crazy just kept escalating until you got Trump.
> 
> and guess what? Keep it up and you will get moar Trump.
> 
> I wanted Cruz or Jindal, don't blame my ass for this.
Click to expand...


you defend him as if you did...   which really is a distinction without a difference.


----------



## playtime

Rambunctious said:


> You know what the libs are missing about supporters for Trump? We did not vote for him because he is presidential or because he has so much gravitas nor did we vote for him for his demeanor. We voted for him to end the destruction that Obama and the libs were doing to our nation. Everything else is icing on the cake.



duuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppeeeeeeesssssssssss...........


----------



## rightwinger

Etherion said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> But there is a big difference between entertainers being assholes and the President of the United States being an asshole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble, but the president has the same free speech rights as Griffin or Depp do. Interestingly enough, why are you suddenly concerned with how the President behaves? Would you have assumed this attitude if Hillary were behaving this way in the White House?
Click to expand...


Yes he does......neither will be arrested for their behavior

But all are judged on the basis of their behavior. The President of the United States being considered an asshole reflects on all of us

If Hillary had done half of what Trump has done so far, she would be facing impeachment


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Howard Dean was supposedly "tempermentally unfit" to be president. The DNC made him their party leader months after this tirade though.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Lindsey Graham *✔* @LindseyGrahamSC 
Mr. President, your tweet was beneath the office and represents what is wrong with American politics, not the greatness of America.

 10:15 AM - 29 Jun 2017


----------



## paperview

Pogo said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen pictures of Trump interacting naturally with children. He seems very awkward when forced to deal with children.......even his own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump, acting ..._naturally._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivanka: _*Dear God, make me a bird so I can fly far, far away from here..*._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what's worse, attacking another woman on twitter or attacking the family of a sitting president?
> 
> Oh wait, there's no bar too low for you, is there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inappropriate behavior towards a minor is a reflection on our President....not on his family
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh huh, and there you go making shit up. I hope you realize you just accused our president of being a child predator. Without any concrete proof or evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really wanna go _there_?
> 
> Suit yourself.  Fair warning:  you can't unsee this.
> 
> Roll 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​"Concrete evidence" you say?  Ya want "concrete"?  Can do.
> Here, check out these concrete parrots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> This picture, pulled from a Vanity Fair shoot at his Mar-a-Lago estate in Florida,  was taken a full seven years before Trump told Howard Stern “You know who’s one of the great beauties of the world, according to everybody. And I helped create her. Ivanka. My daughter, Ivanka. She’s six feet tall, she’s got the best body.”
> 
> It was also 10 years before he detailed his thoughts about Ivanka appearing in Playboy:
> 
> It would be really disappointing — not really — but it would depend on what’s inside the magazine. I don’t think Ivanka would do that, although she does have a very nice figure. I’ve said if Ivanka weren’t my daughter, perhaps I’d be dating her.
> 
> And his further “compliments” about Ivanka in Rolling Stone:
> 
> Yeah, [Ivanka’s] really something and what a beauty, that one. If I weren’t happily married, and ya know, her father…​Hey, I warned ya, you can't unsee this.  She's also fifteen in that top pic where she's sitting on his lap.
> 
> More?  Brace yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw --- one (and only one) of these photos is fake.  Can you tell which one?
> 
> 
> I can't either.
> 
> Wanna go into the whole thing of walking into the dressing rooms of teenage beauty contestants now?
> 
> "Yeah he does that" quoth Ivanka.
> 
> Okay ready?  aaaaaaand  SPIN.
Click to expand...

To add:

Donald Trump:_ It's okay to call my daughter a 'piece of ass'._


----------



## Darkwind

Crass and uncouth, to be sure.


----------



## blackhawk

playtime said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media and Trump both need to grow up but neither will and of course those who dislike Trump will cheer the attacks on him from the media and his supporters will cheer his attacks on the media. The endless cycle of idiocy will continue as the partisans from both sides celebrate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh please.  his tweets are official & public record.  the media will keep asking & reporting as long as he keeps losing control & going off the rails.
Click to expand...

Spare me the media attacks on him have been non stop pretty much since election night some justified a lot of them not. Trump doesn't help himself in how he responds but anyone who thinks the media has treated Trump in a fair and even handed way is naive partisan or both. Right now the media is not acting like responsible journalists and Trump is not acting like a leader they are both acting like third graders yelling at each other on the playground and it will continue until both sides are held accountable for their behavior.


----------



## Camp

gipper said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> America's childlike immature whining President has taken himself into a new low and disgusting place of prominence with the implementation of a tweet battle with a female journalist. This time, he exhibits his profound mental illness along with his basic low-life repugnant creature from under the rock personality.
> 
> Not to worry, the cult will come to his defense and explain why it is OK to have this kind of degenerate scum bag for a President.
> 
> 
> 
> Love his tweets, when they skewer those on the radical left.
Click to expand...

Of course, you love his tweets. You are a moral degenerate yourself. In your world, the President's lacking integrity and a moral compass is a counterfeit excuse for your own lack of character.


----------



## skookerasbil

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Lindsey Graham *✔* @LindseyGrahamSC
> Mr. President, your tweet was beneath the office and represents what is wrong with American politics, not the greatness of America.
> 
> 10:15 AM - 29 Jun 2017




nobody cares what Lindsey Graham says and if they do, you know he's as lethal as the progressive k00ks and will do/say anything to get dog doo on Trump. Guy a total fag.


----------



## TemplarKormac

rightwinger said:


> But all are judged on the basis of their behavior. The President of the United States being considered an asshole reflects on all of us



No, it seems to me the you suddenly become concerned about the demeanor of someone (be it the president or otherwise) when he's from the other party and you don't like him. It's the same for both sides.

But never you mind about people fantasizing about assassinating the president. Forget it happened. They can't possibly be as bad as the things Trump says on Twitter, am I right?


----------



## Rambunctious

playtime said:


> duuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppeeeeeeesssssssssss...........



Yes you are if you fell for Obama's nonsense.


----------



## TemplarKormac

rightwinger said:


> Yes he does......neither will be arrested for their behavior



They should be.

18 U.S. Code § 871 - Threats against President and successors to the Presidency


----------



## skookerasbil

All the Snowflakes are so tormented by the Trump tweets..........just a total disconnect for these people! This is entertainment for tens of millions of Americans............they love this stuff!! But then there is the whole thing that nobody knows who this "Mika" is.......you ask the average American and they'll think you are talking about a shark. duh


----------



## Camp

Etherion said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The guy has the moral integrity of a common ground slug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem, moral integrity you say? Yeah, sure.
Click to expand...




Etherion said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The guy has the moral integrity of a common ground slug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem, moral integrity you say? Yeah, sure.
Click to expand...




Etherion said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The guy has the moral integrity of a common ground slug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem, moral integrity you say? Yeah, sure.
Click to expand...

Does the term confuse you? Look it up.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*When Trump Tweets Sexist Remarks, It’s Hard To Take Melania’s Anti-Cyberbullying Initiative Seriously *

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry..._59550a93e4b02734df307d0e?section=us_politics


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

skookerasbil said:


> All the Snowflakes are so tormented by the Trump tweets..........just a total disconnect for these people! This is entertainment for tens of millions of Americans............they love this stuff!! But then there is the whole thing that nobody knows who this "Mika" is.......you ask the average American and they'll think you are talking about a shark. duh


Your Donald sure thought she was important...


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

TyroneSlothrop said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't crush that dwarf, hand me the pliers.
> 
> 
> 
> *You need quotation marks on that ..its Firesign Theater*
> 
> 
> 'Please Just Stop'
> Trump’s Attack On MSNBC Host Is Too Much For Some GOPers
> 
> 
> Trump’s attack on Mika Brzezinski, who he claimed visited his Mar-a-Lago resort while “bleeding badly from a face-lift,” was reminiscent of his many remarks on women’s appearances during his campaign for president.
Click to expand...

You gonna go after the same news program and the same individual when referencing Trump as a kid pooping in his pants?
You're a hypocrite.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Camp said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The guy has the moral integrity of a common ground slug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem, moral integrity you say? Yeah, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The guy has the moral integrity of a common ground slug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahem, moral integrity you say? Yeah, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The guy has the moral integrity of a common ground slug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahem, moral integrity you say? Yeah, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does the term confuse you? Look it up.
Click to expand...


Apparently, you seem to think engaging in name calling counts as "moral integrity." Seems to me you're more confused by it than you say I am.

Moving on...


----------



## Cellblock2429

Mac1958 said:


> I don't see any other threads on this one.  Weird.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I've burned through all the adjectives I can come up with to describe how embarrassing and temperamentally unfit for office this guy is, so I'll hold off a bit.
> .



/---- You're so used to republicans rolling over and playing dead you shyt your pants when one fights back. Bwhahahaha Bwhahahaha Bwhahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Camp

TyroneSlothrop said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the Snowflakes are so tormented by the Trump tweets..........just a total disconnect for these people! This is entertainment for tens of millions of Americans............they love this stuff!! But then there is the whole thing that nobody knows who this "Mika" is.......you ask the average American and they'll think you are talking about a shark. duh
> 
> 
> 
> Your Donald sure thought she was important...
Click to expand...

Lots of people will find out who she is thanks to the liar in chief.


----------



## TemplarKormac

I've got more important things to do rather than play "who's the bigger asshole."

Later.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

View image on Twitter 





 Follow


 MAD Magazine *✔* @MADmagazine 

Let’s Do Punch Dept.
TALE OF THE TAPE: DONALD TRUMP VS. MIKA BRZEZINSKI

 12:50 PM - 29 Jun 2017


----------



## Coyote

Another Trump Twitterstorm....


----------



## Pogo

Etherion said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen pictures of Trump interacting naturally with children. He seems very awkward when forced to deal with children.......even his own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump, acting ..._naturally._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivanka: _*Dear God, make me a bird so I can fly far, far away from here..*._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what's worse, attacking another woman on twitter or attacking the family of a sitting president?
> 
> Oh wait, there's no bar too low for you, is there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't an attack, you idiotic buffoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah that was a bizzaro post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In what way? You aren't going to sit there and call me crazy without explaining why.
> 
> Let's have it.
Click to expand...


  you tell me --- you're the one who termed it an "attack".  Which makes no sense.




Etherion said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media is collapsing in on itself yet he feels the need to personally attack individuals? Beyond dumb.
> 
> Way to take the spotlight OFF the collapsing Russia story dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought his tweet was fucking hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If course you did, low class scum enjoy when women are personally attacked like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But people like Kathy Griffin and Johnny Depp get to joke about Trump's assassination with little to no repercussions. A Shakespeare play gets to depict his assassination. Where are you on that, gramps?
> 
> Any of that behavior dwarfs anything the President says or does. I'm sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhhhmmm.. .... people like Kathy Griffin and Johnnny Depp are not occupying the most responsible position in the world HEL -lo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, are you excusing their behavior? Because it sounds like you are.
Click to expand...



Where do you get "excusing" anything out of that?  Put that on your list after you essplain "attack".




Etherion said:


> When you're a Hollywood actor, and/or a Comedian who is visible to  millions of people on TV and social media and you joke about killing someone, shouldn't you be taken to task for that? Shouldn't you be held responsible for your actions?



Everyone should be held responsible for his/her actions.  I never indicated otherwise; you just made that up.  Unfortunately that also applies to Rump, who's never taken responsibility for anything in his life, with the single exception of the Tic Tac Tape.  He had no way out.  He was nailed.  Kaboom.  But other than that ---- Zzzzzzzero.

To this day he won't admit he was wrong about the Central Park Five even after DNA evidence proves it.  He denies impersonating his own nonexistent press agent "John Miller" a/k/a "John Barron" even after admitting he did it.

Diga me hombre --- what kind of mental illness brings a person to pretend he's somebody else, then admit he did it, then claim he never did it after he already admitted it?  Does it even *get *any more fucked up?

Anyway all I noted was the matter of degree.  If the MOST responsible position is to be given carte blanche ----- ooops sorry, make that carte orange  to shirk responsibility for anything and everything, then where exactly do you get off demanding it from _actors and comedians_?

Hm?  Actors and comedians "dwarf anything the President says or does"?  On what planet?




Etherion said:


> Until you reply I will be under the impression that you think it's okay for people to joke about or depict the assassination of the President. Not cool.



Suit yourself --- you made it up yourself. Not cool.


----------



## Brynmr

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> If she and her ilk didn't publicly disparage Trump first he probably wouldn't have reacted so crassly. Journalists who insult others need to grow a thicker skin.




Trump made a mistake. The alt-Left media has skin so thick they can't see anything outside of it. His tweet just gave them a bone to chew on. Unforced error.


----------



## Cellblock2429

TyroneSlothrop said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*gotta love anna....  i do believe she is speaking for all normal human beings.*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“Please just stop. This isn’t normal and it’s beneath the dignity of your office.”*
> *— Sen. Ben Sasse (R-NE), on Twitter, criticizing President Trump’s tweets about Joe Scarborough and Mike Brzezinski.*
Click to expand...


/---- Look where civility got GW Bush. No thanks Trump will kick Morning Joe in the nuts 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Brynmr

Mac1958 said:


> I've burned through all the adjectives I can come up with to describe how embarrassing and temperamentally unfit for office this guy is, so I'll hold off a bit.
> .



You're unfit to be an American.


----------



## Penelope

bear513 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching the news this is hilarious
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sad that you think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand Mika she is crazy, she reminds me of a character from SNL
> 
> 
> 
> And she is paid to tell the news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I don't care if you like her or not. T should not be down talking people on cable news. Doesn't he has anything better to do like study healthcare.

I have not been able to stand the lying freak for years, he is a charlatan and has always been one.


----------



## Lewdog

Why start a thread about Trump making idiotic tweets?  It's about as useful as starting a thread every time someone discovers water is wet.


----------



## Pogo

paperview said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Until you reply I will be under the impression that you think it's okay for people to joke about or depict the assassination of the President. Not cool.
> 
> 
> 
> In Trump's world, it  gets you an invitation to the White House.
Click to expand...


Indeed.  How soon they forget.

​


----------



## Nosmo King

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> If she and her ilk didn't publicly disparage Trump first he probably wouldn't have reacted so crassly. Journalists who insult others need to grow a thicker skin.


Oh!  It's journalists who need a thicker skin!

I wonder how Melania's cyber-bullying campaign is going?  She should start at home.


----------



## Cellblock2429

TyroneSlothrop said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*gotta love anna....  i do believe she is speaking for all normal human beings.*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“Please just stop. This isn’t normal and it’s beneath the dignity of your office.”*
> *— Sen. Ben Sasse (R-NE), on Twitter, criticizing President Trump’s tweets about Joe Scarborough and Mike Brzezinski.*
Click to expand...


/---- Look where civility got GW Bush. No thanks Trump will kick Morning Joe in the nuts 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Pogo

Etherion said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> But there is a big difference between entertainers being assholes and the President of the United States being an asshole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble, but the president has the same free speech rights as Griffin or Depp do. Interestingly enough, why are you suddenly concerned with how the President behaves? Would you have assumed this attitude if Hillary were behaving this way in the White House?
Click to expand...


Pogo's Law strikes again!  

Yanno, every time somebody does that I get a royalty of a nickel.  Youse guys make me rich.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Penelope said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching the news this is hilarious
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sad that you think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand Mika she is crazy, she reminds me of a character from SNL
> 
> 
> 
> And she is paid to tell the news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care if you like her or not. T should not be down talking people on cable news. Doesn't he has anything better to like study healthcare.
> 
> I have not been able to stand the lying freak for years, he is a charlatan and has always been one.
Click to expand...



I kind of agree but it's funny if you watch her the way she talks the disgust look on her face when talking about Trump and to find out they were at margo on new years Eve...


Makes it more funny..



.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Nosmo King said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!  It's journalists who need a thicker skin!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. That's what the story is about.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pogo

Etherion said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought his tweet was fucking hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> If course you did, low class scum enjoy when women are personally attacked like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But people like Kathy Griffin and Johnny Depp get to joke about Trump's assassination with little to no repercussions. A Shakespeare play gets to depict his assassination. Where are you on that, gramps?
> 
> Any of that behavior dwarfs anything the President says or does. I'm sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhhhmmm.. .... people like Kathy Griffin and Johnnny Depp are not occupying the most responsible position in the world HEL -lo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, are you excusing their behavior? Because it sounds like you are.
> 
> When you're a Hollywood actor, and/or a Comedian who is visible to  millions of people on TV and social media and you joke about killing someone, shouldn't you be taken to task for that? Shouldn't you be held responsible for your actions?
> 
> Until you reply I will be under the impression that you think it's okay for people to joke about or depict the assassination of the President. Not cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not going to answer me huh? That's perfectly fine. Now I know what your real feelings are.
Click to expand...


Tsk tsk.  You young'uns want everything "now".  Hey, I was working on the Rump pedo pics for you --- and that's no small task.  You think concrete parrots harden in fifteen minutes??


----------



## Wyatt earp

Lewdog said:


> Why start a thread about Trump making idiotic tweets?  It's about as useful as starting a thread every time someone discovers water is wet.




It's a big news story right now on cable..hucklebee daughter even came out to address the news corps about it.







.


----------



## Lewdog

bear513 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why start a thread about Trump making idiotic tweets?  It's about as useful as starting a thread every time someone discovers water is wet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a big news story right now on cable..hucklebee daughter even came out to address the news corps about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


It's news sure, but it isn't surprising that it happened.  It's something inevitable, like the sun rising in the East.


----------



## NLT

Funny tho...Trump only punches when punched first. Then he knocks them out.


----------



## Pogo

Etherion said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump, acting ..._naturally._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivanka: _*Dear God, make me a bird so I can fly far, far away from here..*._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what's worse, attacking another woman on twitter or attacking the family of a sitting president?
> 
> Oh wait, there's no bar too low for you, is there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inappropriate behavior towards a minor is a reflection on our President....not on his family
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh huh, and there you go making shit up. I hope you realize you just accused our president of being a child predator. Without any concrete proof or evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really wanna go _there_?
> 
> Suit yourself.  Fair warning:  you can't unsee this.
> 
> Roll 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> This picture, pulled from a Vanity Fair shoot at his Mar-a-Lago estate in Florida,  was taken a full seven years before Trump told Howard Stern “You know who’s one of the great beauties of the world, according to everybody. And I helped create her. Ivanka. My daughter, Ivanka. She’s six feet tall, she’s got the best body.”
> 
> It was also 10 years before he detailed his thoughts about Ivanka appearing in Playboy:
> 
> It would be really disappointing — not really — but it would depend on what’s inside the magazine. I don’t think Ivanka would do that, although she does have a very nice figure. I’ve said if Ivanka weren’t my daughter, perhaps I’d be dating her.
> 
> And his further “compliments” about Ivanka in Rolling Stone:
> 
> Yeah, [Ivanka’s] really something and what a beauty, that one. If I weren’t happily married, and ya know, her father…​Hey, I warned ya, you can't unsee this.  She's also fifteen in that top pic where she's sitting on his lap.
> 
> More?  Brace yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw --- one (and only one) of these photos is fake.  Can you tell which one?
> 
> 
> I can't either.
> 
> Wanna go into the whole thing of walking into the dressing rooms of teenage beauty contestants now?
> 
> "Yeah he does that" quoth Ivanka.
> 
> Okay ready?  aaaaaaand  SPIN.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, where's the evidence? The affidavits? The filed charges? Court transcripts? Witness testimony?
> 
> You don't have it. If he did anything inappropriate with those teenage contestants he'd be sitting in jail right now, not in the White House. Same deal with his daughter.
> 
> Spin? Yeah, you're making me dizzy Pogo.
> 
> Can a father not enjoy love and affection from his child? Are you really implying that he preyed on his daughter? How repulsive. Yours is a very intellectually dishonest argument.
Click to expand...


  right on cue!




​You asked for "concrete evidence", I gave you _literally _concrete evidence.  Guess this spin is gonna need  uh, more bigly equipment:


----------



## Mac1958

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any other threads on this one.  Weird.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I've burned through all the adjectives I can come up with to describe how embarrassing and temperamentally unfit for office this guy is, so I'll hold off a bit.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, let's do the rankings for what we should rank Trump on for office fitness....
> 
> 1. Healthcare
> 2. Jobs
> 3. Terror
> 4. The Wall
> .....
> 1,098,999 A tweet about a corporate lobbyist.
> 
> You're right; clearly Trump should be impeached.
Click to expand...

I would put intellectual capacity and mature temperament at #1, because they affect everything that follows.  Literally.

Before Trump, I wouldn't have even thought of those two qualities, I just pretty much assumed them.
.


----------



## Mac1958

Cellblock2429 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any other threads on this one.  Weird.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I've burned through all the adjectives I can come up with to describe how embarrassing and temperamentally unfit for office this guy is, so I'll hold off a bit.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /---- You're so used to republicans rolling over and playing dead you shyt your pants when one fights back. Bwhahahaha Bwhahahaha Bwhahahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

I'm also used to Presidents who can at least act like decent adults most of the time.
.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

I just don't get why the guy gets involved in this juvenille crap.


----------



## Mac1958

Brynmr said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've burned through all the adjectives I can come up with to describe how embarrassing and temperamentally unfit for office this guy is, so I'll hold off a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> You're unfit to be an American.
Click to expand...

Well, damn!
.


----------



## Mac1958

DigitalDrifter said:


> I just don't get why the guy gets involved in this juvenille crap.


It's just who he is.  
.


----------



## Marion Morrison

bear513 said:


> Watching the news this is hilarious
> 
> 
> .



Yeah, this should be good for a couple days at least.


----------



## Divine Wind

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> If she and her ilk didn't publicly disparage Trump first he probably wouldn't have reacted so crassly. Journalists who insult others need to grow a thicker skin.


What is her "ilk"? Women who don't know their place?  A woman on the rag who doesn't have the decency to shut the fuck up and stay home?  Bitches?  Dykes?  *****?   

Is it okay for the President of the United States to act like the worst reporters in history? Apparently so.  Presidents can act classless, petty, tyrannical and like fucking idiots.  While it's embarrassing to our country, apparently nobody gives a shit about that anymore.


----------



## Rustic

Trump is five moves ahead of his opponents… Slight of hand


----------



## basquebromance

Donald Trump got elected because he showed he had balls


----------



## basquebromance

Says the senile senator who was caught playing poker games on an iPhone.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

No one should be surprise when Trump tweet something that allow the MSM to go all crazy.

I am not defending Trump tweets because the fact is he should not tweet the majority of his nonsense.

Imagine some politician tweet something rude about Melania or Trump kids, well you and I damn well know his supporters would go flipping crazy.

So Trump should think before tweeting but he has made it a business to win with negative media, so the media should just ignore him until he tweets something worthy to report...


----------



## TemplarKormac

Pogo said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what's worse, attacking another woman on twitter or attacking the family of a sitting president?
> 
> Oh wait, there's no bar too low for you, is there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inappropriate behavior towards a minor is a reflection on our President....not on his family
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh huh, and there you go making shit up. I hope you realize you just accused our president of being a child predator. Without any concrete proof or evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really wanna go _there_?
> 
> Suit yourself.  Fair warning:  you can't unsee this.
> 
> Roll 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> This picture, pulled from a Vanity Fair shoot at his Mar-a-Lago estate in Florida,  was taken a full seven years before Trump told Howard Stern “You know who’s one of the great beauties of the world, according to everybody. And I helped create her. Ivanka. My daughter, Ivanka. She’s six feet tall, she’s got the best body.”
> 
> It was also 10 years before he detailed his thoughts about Ivanka appearing in Playboy:
> 
> It would be really disappointing — not really — but it would depend on what’s inside the magazine. I don’t think Ivanka would do that, although she does have a very nice figure. I’ve said if Ivanka weren’t my daughter, perhaps I’d be dating her.
> 
> And his further “compliments” about Ivanka in Rolling Stone:
> 
> Yeah, [Ivanka’s] really something and what a beauty, that one. If I weren’t happily married, and ya know, her father…​Hey, I warned ya, you can't unsee this.  She's also fifteen in that top pic where she's sitting on his lap.
> 
> More?  Brace yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw --- one (and only one) of these photos is fake.  Can you tell which one?
> 
> 
> I can't either.
> 
> Wanna go into the whole thing of walking into the dressing rooms of teenage beauty contestants now?
> 
> "Yeah he does that" quoth Ivanka.
> 
> Okay ready?  aaaaaaand  SPIN.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, where's the evidence? The affidavits? The filed charges? Court transcripts? Witness testimony?
> 
> You don't have it. If he did anything inappropriate with those teenage contestants he'd be sitting in jail right now, not in the White House. Same deal with his daughter.
> 
> Spin? Yeah, you're making me dizzy Pogo.
> 
> Can a father not enjoy love and affection from his child? Are you really implying that he preyed on his daughter? How repulsive. Yours is a very intellectually dishonest argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right on cue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​You asked for "concrete evidence", I gave you _literally _concrete evidence.  Guess this spin is gonna need  uh, more bigly equipment:
Click to expand...

I can tell between snark and an actual argument you know.  You are being facetious. That indicates to me you lack a substantive argument. 

Moving on.


----------



## Mac1958

Well, maybe one day soon Trump will dash naked out onto the White House lawn with a bottle of tequila jammed up his ass and do "The Chicken Dance".

Whoa, THAT would REALLY piss off the media and the drain the swamp!


.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Pogo said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Until you reply I will be under the impression that you think it's okay for people to joke about or depict the assassination of the President. Not cool.
> 
> 
> 
> In Trump's world, it  gets you an invitation to the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.  How soon they forget.
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

 
Ahem, and what were you just saying about making shit up Pogo?

Ted Nugent is a kook. So about that assumption of yours...


----------



## Tehon

Mac1958 said:


> I don't see any other threads on this one.  Weird.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I've burned through all the adjectives I can come up with to describe how embarrassing and temperamentally unfit for office this guy is, so I'll hold off a bit.
> .


I think America has the president it deserves. It's fitting.


----------



## Death Angel

Tehon said:


> I think America has the president it deserves. It's fitting


Yes, we do. Most of us did NOT deserve the Obama decade.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Pogo said:


> Where do you get "excusing" anything out of that? Put that on your list after you essplain "attack".



Insinuating that the man is a pedophile is beyond an "attack" if you want to know the truth. This isn't a fucking kindergarten class, Pogo. We don't read popup picture books. What you're doing is pushing conspiracy theories. You're going to have to do more than showing me pictures.

Moreover, when you go out of your way to highlight the President's behavior over some of the truly disturbing things people suggested should happen to him, I get the idea you are refusing to acknowledge it, i.e. you are excusing it.

People who have the attention of millions, whether they be leader, actor, or comedian, are all responsible for what they say. In my mind, a childish insult like Trump's pales in comparison to a woman in a blue dress holding a fake severed Donald Trump head in an ISIS style photo shoot.

Was that a sufficient "essplanation" of "attack"?


----------



## Rustic

Tehon said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any other threads on this one.  Weird.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I've burned through all the adjectives I can come up with to describe how embarrassing and temperamentally unfit for office this guy is, so I'll hold off a bit.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I think America has the president it deserves. It's fitting.
Click to expand...

There would be no trump if there was no Obama... fact


----------



## Scorpion

skookerasbil said:


> Of course progressives heads explode because they have as much humor in them as a small soap dish. Ive been laughing my balls off all morning after seeing this........beyond hysterical. And this comes on the heels of CNN taking multiple kicks to the nut sack this week..........
> 
> Dang.....if you are on the right, the cover of TIME Magazine for the year should be WINNING with a pic of Trump........problem is, only 17 people buy that magazine anymore.


Me too.
He probably would have kept his tweet to himself if Mika hadn't repeatedly snickered LITTLE HANDS this morning.
You reap what you sow.
The bimbo.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Pogo said:


> Diga me hombre --- what kind of mental illness brings a person to pretend he's somebody else, then admit he did it, then claim he never did it after he already admitted it? Does it even *get *any more fucked up?



Tell me, what kind of mental illness brings someone to launch as many character assassinations (oops) as they can at or about someone? Without definitive proof?

Trump is a sexual predator? Really? Is that what you're sincerely going with? 



Pogo said:


> On what planet?



Heh, wow. That's truly desperate on your part.


----------



## Rustic

Rustic said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any other threads on this one.  Weird.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I've burned through all the adjectives I can come up with to describe how embarrassing and temperamentally unfit for office this guy is, so I'll hold off a bit.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I think America has the president it deserves. It's fitting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There would be no trump if there was no Obama... fact
Click to expand...

Obama's legacy, a whole bunch of dead kids/people from mass shootings and the election of Donald Trump as president of the United States.

It's surreal, I never thought I would see Donald Trump as president of the United States… Funny stuff


----------



## Wyatt earp

Rustic said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any other threads on this one.  Weird.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I've burned through all the adjectives I can come up with to describe how embarrassing and temperamentally unfit for office this guy is, so I'll hold off a bit.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I think America has the president it deserves. It's fitting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There would be no trump if there was no Obama... fact
Click to expand...




Yup it's all the leftys fault...they do something assnine like electing Obama, using the harry Reid nuke option and then cry wolf when the Republicans see them and then raise the stakes



To hilarious.



.


----------



## basquebromance

Bill Kristol calls Trump a "pig" over this

lock him up!


----------



## TemplarKormac

Pogo said:


> You think concrete parrots harden in fifteen minutes??



Hmm, I'll ask Bill Clinton.


----------



## basquebromance

Psycho Joe and Low IQ Mika is my favorite morning radio zoo show in America.


----------



## Tehon

My comment was about culture. Not politics.


----------



## rightwinger

Etherion said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> But all are judged on the basis of their behavior. The President of the United States being considered an asshole reflects on all of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it seems to me the you suddenly become concerned about the demeanor of someone (be it the president or otherwise) when he's from the other party and you don't like him. It's the same for both sides.
> 
> But never you mind about people fantasizing about assassinating the president. Forget it happened. They can't possibly be as bad as the things Trump says on Twitter, am I right?
Click to expand...

No........I actually expect a standard of behavior from a president of either party
I condemned Bill Clinton as an embarrassment and I condemn Trump as the same


----------



## basquebromance

"Mr. President, your tweet was beneath the office and represents what is wrong with American politics, not the greatness of America." - Lesbian Lindsey Graham

Trump's tweets are beneath the dignity of the White House, where presidents diddle interns with cigars and run guns to Mexico.


----------



## rightwinger

Scorpion said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course progressives heads explode because they have as much humor in them as a small soap dish. Ive been laughing my balls off all morning after seeing this........beyond hysterical. And this comes on the heels of CNN taking multiple kicks to the nut sack this week..........
> 
> Dang.....if you are on the right, the cover of TIME Magazine for the year should be WINNING with a pic of Trump........problem is, only 17 people buy that magazine anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
> He probably would have kept his tweet to himself if Mika hadn't repeatedly snickered LITTLE HANDS this morning.
> You reap what you sow.
> The bimbo.
Click to expand...

Shows how easy it is to bait our President doesn't it?

What will it take for Putin or Kim Jong Un to bait him?


----------



## paperview

Etherion said:


> Trump is a sexual predator? Really? Is that what you're sincerely going with?



Sounds like you enjoyed your Trump© pussy-grabbing.


----------



## TemplarKormac

rightwinger said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> But all are judged on the basis of their behavior. The President of the United States being considered an asshole reflects on all of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it seems to me the you suddenly become concerned about the demeanor of someone (be it the president or otherwise) when he's from the other party and you don't like him. It's the same for both sides.
> 
> But never you mind about people fantasizing about assassinating the president. Forget it happened. They can't possibly be as bad as the things Trump says on Twitter, am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *No........I actually expect a standard of behavior from a president of either party*
> I condemned Bill Clinton as an embarrassment and I condemn Trump as the same
Click to expand...


Bullshit.

I've seen it in every election cycle since I became old enough to vote. It's always hold the leaders and other members of the opposing party to impossible standards. And when they fail to meet those impossible standards, lo and behold, you have a convenient excuse to eviscerate them. It's hypocritical to be honest.


----------



## Meathead

basquebromance said:


> there will never come a more entertaining president!


Damn, the Donald is GOOD!!!


----------



## TemplarKormac

paperview said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is a sexual predator? Really? Is that what you're sincerely going with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you enjoyed your Trump© pussy-grabbing.
Click to expand...

How childish.


----------



## Death Angel

Tehon said:


> My comment was about culture. Not politics.


Obama subverted the culture.


----------



## 2aguy

Mac1958 said:


> I don't see any other threads on this one.  Weird.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I've burned through all the adjectives I can come up with to describe how embarrassing and temperamentally unfit for office this guy is, so I'll hold off a bit.
> .




Rush talked about this today......Trump mentioned to him that the two idiots showed up at Trump's place and were all friendly with him....and he thought they were weird...then they went on a non stop attack of Trump and he doesn't get attacked without hitting back....

Too bad for them.


----------



## TemplarKormac

rightwinger said:


> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course progressives heads explode because they have as much humor in them as a small soap dish. Ive been laughing my balls off all morning after seeing this........beyond hysterical. And this comes on the heels of CNN taking multiple kicks to the nut sack this week..........
> 
> Dang.....if you are on the right, the cover of TIME Magazine for the year should be WINNING with a pic of Trump........problem is, only 17 people buy that magazine anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
> He probably would have kept his tweet to himself if Mika hadn't repeatedly snickered LITTLE HANDS this morning.
> You reap what you sow.
> The bimbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shows how easy it is to bait our President doesn't it?
> 
> What will it take for Putin or Kim Jong Un to bait him?
Click to expand...


Seems to me thou'rt easily triggered also, RW. 

Never mind all those attacks on Melania.... but hey, I guess some women are more deserving of respect than others, right?


----------



## paperview

Etherion said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is a sexual predator? Really? Is that what you're sincerely going with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you enjoyed your Trump© pussy-grabbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How childish.
Click to expand...

Without a doubt, Trump is extraordinarily childish.

His bragging about sexually assaulting women and pussy grabbing is one the Trumpers own.

Some of them even find it endears them to him all the more. 

That's what happens in cults.


----------



## TemplarKormac

paperview said:


> Without a doubt, Trump is extraordinarily childish.



No, you're being childish. 



paperview said:


> His bragging about sexually assaulting women and pussy grabbing is one the Trumpers own.



And yet you voted for a woman who chose to excuse the lecherous behavior of her husband. How amusing!


----------



## Nosmo King

Birds of a feather, so the saying goes.

The boorish admire the boorish.  The crass love the crass.  The bully loves the company of bullies and children love other childish behavior.

But for a President to behave this way is beneath the dignity of the office.  He should be as ashamed as the grownups here in America are of him.  Contemptable behavior from someone we should respect.

Here's the question: do these crude tweets serve the president well?  What's the virtue in such behavior?  Do these churlish outbursts serve to bolster his ability to lead? Do they unite the nation?  Will such behavior elicit cooperation with Congress to further his agenda?

If the answer is yes, please explain how that could possibly be.  If the answer I say no, why defend and celebrate it?

If a president with a (D) behind his name behaved this way, how many so-called Conservatives would be patting him or her on the back?  I think nobody who identifies as a Conservative would approve.  In fact, they would be complaining about the further coarsening of our national discourse.  And they would be right.


----------



## rightwinger

Etherion said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> But all are judged on the basis of their behavior. The President of the United States being considered an asshole reflects on all of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it seems to me the you suddenly become concerned about the demeanor of someone (be it the president or otherwise) when he's from the other party and you don't like him. It's the same for both sides.
> 
> But never you mind about people fantasizing about assassinating the president. Forget it happened. They can't possibly be as bad as the things Trump says on Twitter, am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *No........I actually expect a standard of behavior from a president of either party*
> I condemned Bill Clinton as an embarrassment and I condemn Trump as the same
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> I've seen it in every election cycle since I became old enough to vote. It's always hold the leaders and other members of the opposing party to impossible standards. And when they fail to meet those impossible standards, lo and behold, you have a convenient excuse to eviscerate them. It's hypocritical to be honest.
Click to expand...

Bullshit

No President in our history has displayed the lack of personal control exhibited by Trump. Trump is expected to meet basic standards of conduct and decorum......he is failing miserably


----------



## Pogo

Etherion said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inappropriate behavior towards a minor is a reflection on our President....not on his family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh, and there you go making shit up. I hope you realize you just accused our president of being a child predator. Without any concrete proof or evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really wanna go _there_?
> 
> Suit yourself.  Fair warning:  you can't unsee this.
> 
> Roll 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> This picture, pulled from a Vanity Fair shoot at his Mar-a-Lago estate in Florida,  was taken a full seven years before Trump told Howard Stern “You know who’s one of the great beauties of the world, according to everybody. And I helped create her. Ivanka. My daughter, Ivanka. She’s six feet tall, she’s got the best body.”
> 
> It was also 10 years before he detailed his thoughts about Ivanka appearing in Playboy:
> 
> It would be really disappointing — not really — but it would depend on what’s inside the magazine. I don’t think Ivanka would do that, although she does have a very nice figure. I’ve said if Ivanka weren’t my daughter, perhaps I’d be dating her.
> 
> And his further “compliments” about Ivanka in Rolling Stone:
> 
> Yeah, [Ivanka’s] really something and what a beauty, that one. If I weren’t happily married, and ya know, her father…​Hey, I warned ya, you can't unsee this.  She's also fifteen in that top pic where she's sitting on his lap.
> 
> More?  Brace yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw --- one (and only one) of these photos is fake.  Can you tell which one?
> 
> 
> I can't either.
> 
> Wanna go into the whole thing of walking into the dressing rooms of teenage beauty contestants now?
> 
> "Yeah he does that" quoth Ivanka.
> 
> Okay ready?  aaaaaaand  SPIN.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, where's the evidence? The affidavits? The filed charges? Court transcripts? Witness testimony?
> 
> You don't have it. If he did anything inappropriate with those teenage contestants he'd be sitting in jail right now, not in the White House. Same deal with his daughter.
> 
> Spin? Yeah, you're making me dizzy Pogo.
> 
> Can a father not enjoy love and affection from his child? Are you really implying that he preyed on his daughter? How repulsive. Yours is a very intellectually dishonest argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right on cue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​You asked for "concrete evidence", I gave you _literally _concrete evidence.  Guess this spin is gonna need  uh, more bigly equipment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell between snark and an actual argument you know.  You are being facetious. That indicates to me you lack a substantive argument.
> 
> Moving on.
Click to expand...


Nope, I'm being illustrative.  About in this case the desperate spin you're trying to put on your Orange God.
Actually I thought the concrete-into-cement-mixer seque was pretty clever. 

Meanwhile speaking of spinning uncontrollably GMU's thread about Rump's whiny tweeting seems to have merged with a thread about .... Mika Brzezinski.  Which of course makes PERFECT sense 

Plus, in the interim my internet went out --- AGAIN.


----------



## rightwinger

paperview said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is a sexual predator? Really? Is that what you're sincerely going with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you enjoyed your Trump© pussy-grabbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without a doubt, Trump is extraordinarily childish.
> 
> His bragging about sexually assaulting women and pussy grabbing is one the Trumpers own.
> 
> Some of them even find it endears them to him all the more.
> 
> That's what happens in cults.
Click to expand...

Equally childish is how he expects his underlings to lavish praise on him like a five year old bringing home a finger painting


----------



## Pogo

Etherion said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Until you reply I will be under the impression that you think it's okay for people to joke about or depict the assassination of the President. Not cool.
> 
> 
> 
> In Trump's world, it  gets you an invitation to the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.  How soon they forget.
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahem, and what were you just saying about making shit up Pogo?
> 
> Ted Nugent is a kook. So about that assumption of yours...
Click to expand...


Oh I didn't make that up.  That's a real event, not a CGI.

Again the operative phrase being "you think it's okay for people to joke about or depict the assassination of the President. Not cool."  It's actually nested right above.


----------



## Pogo

rightwinger said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is a sexual predator? Really? Is that what you're sincerely going with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you enjoyed your Trump© pussy-grabbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without a doubt, Trump is extraordinarily childish.
> 
> His bragging about sexually assaulting women and pussy grabbing is one the Trumpers own.
> 
> Some of them even find it endears them to him all the more.
> 
> That's what happens in cults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Equally childish is how he expects his underlings to lavish praise on him like a five year old bringing home a finger painting
Click to expand...


And if they don't --- doesn't matter, he'll just make up a story that they did.  "Hispanics love me"..  "I have a very good relationship with_ the blacks_".....  "Six trillion people came to my inauguration".....


----------



## TemplarKormac

Pogo said:


> Nope, I'm being illustrative. About in this case the desperate spin you're trying to put on your Orange God.



See, there you go making shit up again. Trump is not my "Orange God" (there is only one Orange God and his name is Goku). Frankly, I wish Trump would shut the hell up and do his job. But this crap you're pushing about him sexually abusing his daughter is absolutely asinine and beyond repulsive.

This isn't an art class, Pogo, you'll have to do more than be "illustrative."


----------



## TemplarKormac

Pogo said:


> Plus, in the interim my internet went out --- AGAIN.



It's Trump's fault! The Russians made him do it!

OMG!!!!!!!

(Who is  your ISP by the way?)


----------



## rightwinger

I love the latest spin from the Trump team
Trump is a fighter, he is fighting fire with fire...even Melania says he will hit you back ten times harder

Joe and Mika are mocking the ineptness of his Presidency, how he can't get anything accomplished

Trump "fighting back" is to call her low IQ and tell the country she had a face lift?

That is what he calls winning?


----------



## TemplarKormac

rightwinger said:


> I love the latest spin from the Trump team
> Trump is a fighter, he is fighting fire with fire...even Melania says he will hit you back ten times harder
> 
> Joe and Mika are mocking the ineptness of his Presidency, how he can't get anything accomplished
> 
> Trump "fighting back" is to call her low IQ and tell the country she had a face lift?
> 
> That is what he calls winning?



No, this is:

The Supreme Court finally handed Trump a travel ban victory - CNNPolitics.com

(Uh oh, I cited CNN. I'm fucked now)


----------



## Pogo

Etherion said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get "excusing" anything out of that? Put that on your list after you essplain "attack".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insinuating that the man is a pedophile is beyond an "attack" if you want to know the truth. This isn't a fucking kindergarten class, Pogo. We don't read popup picture books. What you're doing is pushing conspiracy theories. You're going to have to do more than showing me pictures.
Click to expand...


So you want _more_?  Perv.  
Hey, you asked for evidence of Rump being a child predator, I gave you _literally_ concrete evidence.  And yes, there is more.  Although I can't guarantee it's made of concrete.




Etherion said:


> Moreover, when you go out of your way to highlight the President's behavior over some of the truly disturbing things people suggested should happen to him, I get the idea you are refusing to acknowledge it, i.e. you are excusing it.



Not my problem.  I didn't even bring up Kathy Griffin and whatzisname.  _You_ did.  Moreover the thread wasn't about Kathy Griffin or whatzisname, it was about Rump's childish mental condition.




Etherion said:


> People who have the attention of millions, whether they be leader, actor, or comedian, are all responsible for what they say. In my mind, a childish insult like Trump's pales in comparison to a woman in a blue dress holding a fake severed Donald Trump head in an ISIS style photo shoot.
> 
> Was that a sufficient "essplanation" of "attack"?



Nope.  Because none of that has anything to do with the post you actually refenced AS an "attack", which was a pic of Ivanka as a child wishing to fly away.  There's no "attack" there.  It's a sympathy for the position she's in.

So are you actually saying Rump _doesn't_ have the attention of millions??  Wait 'til Rump hears of this.  He'll be up all night tweeting you into what he thinks is oblivion.  Don't be concerned though --- it isn't.  Just the helpless flailing of a child-man who is very very mentally ill.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Pogo said:


> So you want _more_? Perv.



Oh? I'm a perv now?

(Don't tell anyone)


----------



## Pogo

Scorpion said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course progressives heads explode because they have as much humor in them as a small soap dish. Ive been laughing my balls off all morning after seeing this........beyond hysterical. And this comes on the heels of CNN taking multiple kicks to the nut sack this week..........
> 
> Dang.....if you are on the right, the cover of TIME Magazine for the year should be WINNING with a pic of Trump........problem is, only 17 people buy that magazine anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
> He probably would have kept his tweet to himself if Mika hadn't repeatedly snickered LITTLE HANDS this morning.
> You reap what you sow.
> The bimbo.
Click to expand...


Far as I understand "bimbo" is generally applied to females.  Although I have seen the term applied to Gerald Ford, before that gender ID was established.

As for Time, if only 17 people read it maybe that's why he thought he could get away with making up a totally onanistic fake cover:





(actual cover on left, Rump fake on right)​Somebody spin THAT.

This shit is "John MIller/John Barron" ALLL over again.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Pogo said:


> Hey, you asked for evidence of Rump being a child predator, I gave you _literally_ concrete evidence. And yes, there is more. Although I can't guarantee it's made of concrete.



Look, you posted some very innocuous pictures of Trump and his daughter. How do you get "Trump is a child predator" out of that? Honestly?


----------



## Mac1958

I think Republican Ben Sasse has the best reaction so far.

_This really *isn't* normal.

Please just stop.
._


----------



## TemplarKormac

Pogo said:


> Nope. Because none of that has anything to do with the post you actually refenced AS an "attack", which was a pic of Ivanka as a child wishing to fly away. There's no "attack" there.* It's a sympathy for the position she's in.*



It's not sincere, Pogo. It's satire, just about as childish as Trump's tweets were today.

I see it as an attack for that reason. How do you two know how she feels about her father? Making the assumption that she hates him can be seen as an attack on her and her father.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Pogo said:


> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course progressives heads explode because they have as much humor in them as a small soap dish. Ive been laughing my balls off all morning after seeing this........beyond hysterical. And this comes on the heels of CNN taking multiple kicks to the nut sack this week..........
> 
> Dang.....if you are on the right, the cover of TIME Magazine for the year should be WINNING with a pic of Trump........problem is, only 17 people buy that magazine anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
> He probably would have kept his tweet to himself if Mika hadn't repeatedly snickered LITTLE HANDS this morning.
> You reap what you sow.
> The bimbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Far as I understand "bimbo" is generally applied to females.  Although I have seen the term applied to Gerald Ford, before that gender ID was established.
> 
> As for Time, if only 17 people read it maybe that's why he thought he could get away with making up a totally onanistic fake cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (actual cover on left, Rump fake on right)​Somebody spin THAT.
Click to expand...


Easy, rotate the image 180 degrees to the right.


----------



## Wyatt earp

rightwinger said:


> I love the latest spin from the Trump team
> Trump is a fighter, he is fighting fire with fire...even Melania says he will hit you back ten times harder
> 
> Joe and Mika are mocking the ineptness of his Presidency, how he can't get anything accomplished
> 
> Trump "fighting back" is to call her low IQ and tell the country she had a face lift?
> 
> That is what he calls winning?





Funny we have been saying that's what Trump has been doing forever now you call it a new spin?


.


----------



## basquebromance

"Anyone with a child under 18 has to be asking themselves, how do I explain the president's actions especially since he faces no consequences" - Chuck Todd


----------



## rightwinger

Etherion said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the latest spin from the Trump team
> Trump is a fighter, he is fighting fire with fire...even Melania says he will hit you back ten times harder
> 
> Joe and Mika are mocking the ineptness of his Presidency, how he can't get anything accomplished
> 
> Trump "fighting back" is to call her low IQ and tell the country she had a face lift?
> 
> That is what he calls winning?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, this is:
> 
> The Supreme Court finally handed Trump a travel ban victory - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> (Uh oh, I cited CNN. I'm fucked now)
Click to expand...


And that's how a President is expected to reply to criticism. Explain your accomplishments, respond with facts

Trump's ........Oh yea?  Well you are stupid and had a face lift does not cut it


----------



## rightwinger

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the latest spin from the Trump team
> Trump is a fighter, he is fighting fire with fire...even Melania says he will hit you back ten times harder
> 
> Joe and Mika are mocking the ineptness of his Presidency, how he can't get anything accomplished
> 
> Trump "fighting back" is to call her low IQ and tell the country she had a face lift?
> 
> That is what he calls winning?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny we have been saying that's what Trump has been doing forever now you call it a new spin?
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


You don't get it

That is not fighting back. You fight back with responses that prove your case. Making up silly names and bragging "I would not let you come to my party" is not exactly retaliating


----------



## Pogo

Etherion said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, in the interim my internet went out --- AGAIN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Trump's fault! The Russians made him do it!
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!
> 
> (Who is  your ISP by the way?)
Click to expand...


A bigly outfit called Boris Badenov Internetski.  They give me free borscht but I don't know why they can't just take dollars instead of rubles.


----------



## Meathead

basquebromance said:


> "Anyone with a child under 18 has to be asking themselves, how do I explain the president's actions especially since he faces no consequences" - Chuck Todd


No consequences?! Hell, he became a billionaire and the 45th US president!


----------



## basquebromance

Trump nails Morning Morons Joe & Mikie using same tactic as with MeAgain Kelly!
Let MSM chase their tails with Trump's Tweet & call it Sexist!

Trump Will Destroy Morning Morons Like He Did CNN & MeAgain Kelly!


----------



## Pogo

Etherion said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you asked for evidence of Rump being a child predator, I gave you _literally_ concrete evidence. And yes, there is more. Although I can't guarantee it's made of concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, you posted some very innocuous pictures of Trump and his daughter. How do you get "Trump is a child predator" out of that? Honestly?
Click to expand...


It wouldn't have been my terminology but that's what you asked for.
Hey, I give the audience what it wants.  

As far as "innocuous" --- paste, let's say, O'bama's face where Rump's is on those images and tell me how "innocuous" they are.


----------



## Wyatt earp

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the latest spin from the Trump team
> Trump is a fighter, he is fighting fire with fire...even Melania says he will hit you back ten times harder
> 
> Joe and Mika are mocking the ineptness of his Presidency, how he can't get anything accomplished
> 
> Trump "fighting back" is to call her low IQ and tell the country she had a face lift?
> 
> That is what he calls winning?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny we have been saying that's what Trump has been doing forever now you call it a new spin?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get it
> 
> That is not fighting back. You fight back with responses that prove your case. Making up silly names and bragging "I would not let you come to my party" is not exactly retaliating
Click to expand...



Guess you never pay attention to the childish games Mika has been playing on Trump the pass 7 months, nothing wrong with shocking people by stopping to their level.

.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Pogo said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, in the interim my internet went out --- AGAIN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Trump's fault! The Russians made him do it!
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!
> 
> (Who is  your ISP by the way?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A bigly outfit called Boris Badenov Internetski.  They give me free borscht but I don't know why they can't just take dollars instead of rubles.
Click to expand...


Receptionist named Peggy? 

Yeah, I've heard of them.


----------



## Pogo

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the latest spin from the Trump team
> Trump is a fighter, he is fighting fire with fire...even Melania says he will hit you back ten times harder
> 
> Joe and Mika are mocking the ineptness of his Presidency, how he can't get anything accomplished
> 
> Trump "fighting back" is to call her low IQ and tell the country she had a face lift?
> 
> That is what he calls winning?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny we have been saying that's what Trump has been doing forever now you call it a new spin?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get it
> 
> That is not fighting back. You fight back with responses that prove your case. Making up silly names and bragging "I would not let you come to my party" is not exactly retaliating
Click to expand...


It isn't even making a point.  It's engaging in an ad hominem fallacy.  The favorite tactic of seven-year-olds in schoolyards everywhere and also  ... this just in... the President.


----------



## basquebromance

Morning Joke and Mucus got their asses handed to them by my man, DJT. Better that they just shut their cornholes and talk about the weather.


----------



## basquebromance

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the latest spin from the Trump team
> Trump is a fighter, he is fighting fire with fire...even Melania says he will hit you back ten times harder
> 
> Joe and Mika are mocking the ineptness of his Presidency, how he can't get anything accomplished
> 
> Trump "fighting back" is to call her low IQ and tell the country she had a face lift?
> 
> That is what he calls winning?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny we have been saying that's what Trump has been doing forever now you call it a new spin?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get it
> 
> That is not fighting back. You fight back with responses that prove your case. Making up silly names and bragging "I would not let you come to my party" is not exactly retaliating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't even making a point.  It's engaging in an ad hominem fallacy.  The favorite tactic of seven-year-olds in schoolyards everywhere and also  ... this just in... the President.
Click to expand...


you remind me of my bitchy interior decorator.

stop whinin. GROW UP


----------



## Pogo

basquebromance said:


> Morning Joke and Mucus got their asses handed to them by my man, DJT. Better that they just shut their cornholes and talk about the weather.





basquebromance said:


> Trump nails Morning Morons Joe & Mikie using same tactic as with MeAgain Kelly!
> Let MSM chase their tails with Trump's Tweet & call it Sexist!
> 
> Trump Will Destroy Morning Morons Like He Did CNN & MeAgain Kelly!



This shit ^^ sums up the whole point of that parallel thread that got merged in here --- "destroy".  Not "make a rational argument", not "constructively criticize' but --------- "destroy".  "Got their asses handed to them".  "Shut their cornholes".  Speaks *volumes *about exactly what the agenda is.


----------



## TemplarKormac

basquebromance said:


> GROW UP



You first.

I will be the first to say I do not endorse Trump's tweets. But your posts are making me cringe.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Pogo said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump nails Morning Morons Joe & Mikie using same tactic as with MeAgain Kelly!
> Let MSM chase their tails with Trump's Tweet & call it Sexist!
> 
> Trump Will Destroy Morning Morons Like He Did CNN & MeAgain Kelly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ^^ sums up the whole point of that parallel thread that got merged in here --- "destroy".  Not "make a rational argument", not "constructively criticize' but --------- "destroy".  Speaks volumes.
Click to expand...




Etherion said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> GROW UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You first.
> 
> I will be the first to say I do not endorse Trump's tweets. But your posts are making me cringe.
Click to expand...


----------



## basquebromance

Feminazis are so unsexy


----------



## TemplarKormac

Etherion said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, in the interim my internet went out --- AGAIN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Trump's fault! The Russians made him do it!
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!
> 
> (Who is  your ISP by the way?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A bigly outfit called Boris Badenov Internetski.  They give me free borscht but I don't know why they can't just take dollars instead of rubles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Receptionist named Peggy?
> 
> Yeah, I've heard of them.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wyatt earp

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the latest spin from the Trump team
> Trump is a fighter, he is fighting fire with fire...even Melania says he will hit you back ten times harder
> 
> Joe and Mika are mocking the ineptness of his Presidency, how he can't get anything accomplished
> 
> Trump "fighting back" is to call her low IQ and tell the country she had a face lift?
> 
> That is what he calls winning?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny we have been saying that's what Trump has been doing forever now you call it a new spin?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get it
> 
> That is not fighting back. You fight back with responses that prove your case. Making up silly names and bragging "I would not let you come to my party" is not exactly retaliating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't even making a point.  It's engaging in an ad hominem fallacy.  The favorite tactic of seven-year-olds in schoolyards everywhere and also  ... this just in... the President.
Click to expand...



A huge point..look at the lefts childish post here on USMB for an example...what's so hard to see Trump jumps right back at you..in your face with your own games and once again you cry " wolf" like a frieghen toddler..


.


----------



## jillian

basquebromance said:


> there will never come a more entertaining president!



if that's what you think a president should be... I'll pass. *shrug*

normal people think he's a moron. but whatever.


----------



## rightwinger

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the latest spin from the Trump team
> Trump is a fighter, he is fighting fire with fire...even Melania says he will hit you back ten times harder
> 
> Joe and Mika are mocking the ineptness of his Presidency, how he can't get anything accomplished
> 
> Trump "fighting back" is to call her low IQ and tell the country she had a face lift?
> 
> That is what he calls winning?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny we have been saying that's what Trump has been doing forever now you call it a new spin?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get it
> 
> That is not fighting back. You fight back with responses that prove your case. Making up silly names and bragging "I would not let you come to my party" is not exactly retaliating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you never pay attention to the childish games Mika has been playing on Trump the pass 7 months, nothing wrong with shocking people by stopping to their level.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Mika is laughing at him as Trump demonstrates what level he is at


----------



## basquebromance

fun fact that's lost in all this hoopla: Joe & Mika are getting married soon. jealous, Donald?


----------



## jillian

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the latest spin from the Trump team
> Trump is a fighter, he is fighting fire with fire...even Melania says he will hit you back ten times harder
> 
> Joe and Mika are mocking the ineptness of his Presidency, how he can't get anything accomplished
> 
> Trump "fighting back" is to call her low IQ and tell the country she had a face lift?
> 
> That is what he calls winning?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny we have been saying that's what Trump has been doing forever now you call it a new spin?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get it
> 
> That is not fighting back. You fight back with responses that prove your case. Making up silly names and bragging "I would not let you come to my party" is not exactly retaliating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you never pay attention to the childish games Mika has been playing on Trump the pass 7 months, nothing wrong with shocking people by stopping to their level.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mika is laughing at him as Trump demonstrates what level he is at
Click to expand...


if he keeps this up, they'll drag him out of the White House in a straight jacket


----------



## jillian

basquebromance said:


> fun fact that's lost in all this hoopla: Joe & Mika are getting married soon. jealous, Donald?



he hates women... I doubt he's jealous... he only wants women who shut up and have no opinions


----------



## Pogo

Etherion said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Because none of that has anything to do with the post you actually refenced AS an "attack", which was a pic of Ivanka as a child wishing to fly away. There's no "attack" there.* It's a sympathy for the position she's in.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not sincere, Pogo. It's satire, just about as childish as Trump's tweets were today.
> 
> I see it as an attack for that reason. How do you two know how she feels about her father? Making the assumption that she hates him can be seen as an attack on her and her father.
Click to expand...


I don't see how a wish to escape bubbles down to "hate".  If one is in a dangerous situation one's instinct is _survival_.  "Hate" would come later upon reflection.  Survival is far more urgent.

Do we know that's what she was thinking?  Not to my knowledge.  But given the lecherous behaviour that would follow, it would have been reasonable, if she could have foreseen it.

Hence --- sympathy.  Nobody's being "attacked", unless you want to count Rump's own behaviour that later made such a sentiment plausible.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

View image on Twitter 




 Follow


 Brian Stelter *✔* @brianstelter 

For the record, this is a picture of @MorningMika at Mar-a-Lago at the time Trump is claiming she was "bleeding badly."

 10:57 AM - 29 Jun 2017


----------



## TemplarKormac

Pogo said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Because none of that has anything to do with the post you actually refenced AS an "attack", which was a pic of Ivanka as a child wishing to fly away. There's no "attack" there.* It's a sympathy for the position she's in.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not sincere, Pogo. It's satire, just about as childish as Trump's tweets were today.
> 
> I see it as an attack for that reason. How do you two know how she feels about her father? Making the assumption that she hates him can be seen as an attack on her and her father.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see how a wish to escape bubbles down to "hate".  If one is in a dangerous situation one's instinct is _survival_.  "Hate" would come later upon reflection.  Survival is far more urgent.
> 
> *Do we know that's what she was thinking?  Not to my knowledge.  But given the lecherous behaviour that would follow, it would have been reasonable, if she could have foreseen it.*
> 
> Hence --- sympathy.  Nobody's being "attacked", unless you want to count Rump's own behaviour that later made such a sentiment plausible.
Click to expand...


Interesting how we were _just_ talking about spin earlier...


----------



## Pogo

bear513 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the latest spin from the Trump team
> Trump is a fighter, he is fighting fire with fire...even Melania says he will hit you back ten times harder
> 
> Joe and Mika are mocking the ineptness of his Presidency, how he can't get anything accomplished
> 
> Trump "fighting back" is to call her low IQ and tell the country she had a face lift?
> 
> That is what he calls winning?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny we have been saying that's what Trump has been doing forever now you call it a new spin?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get it
> 
> That is not fighting back. You fight back with responses that prove your case. Making up silly names and bragging "I would not let you come to my party" is not exactly retaliating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't even making a point.  It's engaging in an ad hominem fallacy.  The favorite tactic of seven-year-olds in schoolyards everywhere and also  ... this just in... the President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A huge point..look at the lefts childish post here on USMB for an example...what's so hard to see Trump jumps right back at you..in your face with your own games and once again you cry " wolf" like a frieghen toddler..
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


"The left" made a post, did it?  Fascinating.  By committee one expects.  And what does this post say?

Proofread much?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Brian Beutler *✔* @brianbeutler 
"Be courteous to all.” -Washington

“With malice toward none.” -Lincoln

“Low-IQ Crazy Mika…was bleeding badly from a facelift.” -Trump

 9:28 AM - 29 Jun 2017


----------



## Pogo

Etherion said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, in the interim my internet went out --- AGAIN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Trump's fault! The Russians made him do it!
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!
> 
> (Who is  your ISP by the way?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A bigly outfit called Boris Badenov Internetski.  They give me free borscht but I don't know why they can't just take dollars instead of rubles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Receptionist named Peggy?
> 
> Yeah, I've heard of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


  Thanks.  I had no idea what the reference was -- I would have gone with  "Natasha".  Generation gap.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

View image on Twitter 




 Follow


 Mika Brzezinski *✔* @morningmika 
 9:19 AM - 29 Jun 2017

  

 39,160 39,160 Retweets 
 129,714


----------



## TemplarKormac

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Brian Beutler *✔* @brianbeutler
> "Be courteous to all.” -Washington
> 
> “With malice toward none.” -Lincoln
> 
> “Low-IQ Crazy Mika…was bleeding badly from a facelift.” -Trump
> 
> 9:28 AM - 29 Jun 2017


Clinton: Half of Trump supporters 'deplorables' - CNN Video


----------



## Divine Wind

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> No one should be surprise when Trump tweet something that allow the MSM to go all crazy.
> 
> I am not defending Trump tweets because the fact is he should not tweet the majority of his nonsense.
> 
> Imagine some politician tweet something rude about Melania or Trump kids, well you and I damn well know his supporters would go flipping crazy.
> 
> So Trump should think before tweeting but he has made it a business to win with negative media, so the media should just ignore him until he tweets something worthy to report...


His actions are unPresidential, distracting to his agenda and disapproved by a majority of Americans:

Fox News Poll:  Voters say Trump's tweets hurting agenda


----------



## Divine Wind

2aguy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any other threads on this one.  Weird.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I've burned through all the adjectives I can come up with to describe how embarrassing and temperamentally unfit for office this guy is, so I'll hold off a bit.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush talked about this today......Trump mentioned to him that the two idiots showed up at Trump's place and were all friendly with him....and he thought they were weird...then they went on a non stop attack of Trump and he doesn't get attacked without hitting back....
> 
> Too bad for them.
Click to expand...

He should have grabbed'em both by the pussy, amirite?

Speaking of plastic surgery, how about them tits, eh?


----------



## mudwhistle

ClosedCaption said:


> Can he just be the President of Zingers and step aside for some one who wants to be Commander in Chief?


Obama called Sarah Palin a pig wearing lipstick and said half of America liked sucking balls...*Tea Baggers*......so STFU.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Divine.Wind said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one should be surprise when Trump tweet something that allow the MSM to go all crazy.
> 
> I am not defending Trump tweets because the fact is he should not tweet the majority of his nonsense.
> 
> Imagine some politician tweet something rude about Melania or Trump kids, well you and I damn well know his supporters would go flipping crazy.
> 
> So Trump should think before tweeting but he has made it a business to win with negative media, so the media should just ignore him until he tweets something worthy to report...
> 
> 
> 
> His actions are unPresidential, distracting to his agenda and disapproved by a majority of Americans:
> 
> Fox News Poll:  Voters say Trump's tweets hurting agenda
Click to expand...


That is great but he seem not to get the clue his tweets are just distracting and childish.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*


 Andy Borowitz*
7 hrs ·
I know we've become numb to Trump's outbursts, but his latest Twitter attack on the Morning Joe hosts would get most people fired if they worked at, say, Staples or Applebee's.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Etherion said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Beutler *✔* @brianbeutler
> "Be courteous to all.” -Washington
> 
> “With malice toward none.” -Lincoln
> 
> “Low-IQ Crazy Mika…was bleeding badly from a facelift.” -Trump
> 
> 9:28 AM - 29 Jun 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton: Half of Trump supporters 'deplorables' - CNN Video
Click to expand...


TyroneSlothrop 

And you think that would have been becoming of the first female president to say?

Oh wow.


----------



## Divine Wind

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one should be surprise when Trump tweet something that allow the MSM to go all crazy.
> 
> I am not defending Trump tweets because the fact is he should not tweet the majority of his nonsense.
> 
> Imagine some politician tweet something rude about Melania or Trump kids, well you and I damn well know his supporters would go flipping crazy.
> 
> So Trump should think before tweeting but he has made it a business to win with negative media, so the media should just ignore him until he tweets something worthy to report...
> 
> 
> 
> His actions are unPresidential, distracting to his agenda and disapproved by a majority of Americans:
> 
> Fox News Poll:  Voters say Trump's tweets hurting agenda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is great but he seem not to get the clue his tweets are just distracting and childish.
Click to expand...

Ya think?  LOL

Personally, I think he's bored being President; too much work doncha' know, and would rather just go back to golfing and Tweeting for the rest of his life.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Etherion said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Beutler *✔* @brianbeutler
> "Be courteous to all.” -Washington
> 
> “With malice toward none.” -Lincoln
> 
> “Low-IQ Crazy Mika…was bleeding badly from a facelift.” -Trump
> 
> 9:28 AM - 29 Jun 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton: Half of Trump supporters 'deplorables' - CNN Video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop
> 
> And you think that would have been becoming of the first female president to say?
> 
> Oh wow.
Click to expand...

Just shut the fuck up you DEPLORABLE whiny Right wing douche


----------



## TemplarKormac

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Beutler *✔* @brianbeutler
> "Be courteous to all.” -Washington
> 
> “With malice toward none.” -Lincoln
> 
> “Low-IQ Crazy Mika…was bleeding badly from a facelift.” -Trump
> 
> 9:28 AM - 29 Jun 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton: Half of Trump supporters 'deplorables' - CNN Video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop
> 
> And you think that would have been becoming of the first female president to say?
> 
> Oh wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just shut the fuck up you whiny Right wing douche
Click to expand...


LMAO! And you're lecturing Trump on his tweets today with that foul mouth?

Thank you, your argument is now invalid.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Divine.Wind said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one should be surprise when Trump tweet something that allow the MSM to go all crazy.
> 
> I am not defending Trump tweets because the fact is he should not tweet the majority of his nonsense.
> 
> Imagine some politician tweet something rude about Melania or Trump kids, well you and I damn well know his supporters would go flipping crazy.
> 
> So Trump should think before tweeting but he has made it a business to win with negative media, so the media should just ignore him until he tweets something worthy to report...
> 
> 
> 
> His actions are unPresidential, distracting to his agenda and disapproved by a majority of Americans:
> 
> Fox News Poll:  Voters say Trump's tweets hurting agenda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is great but he seem not to get the clue his tweets are just distracting and childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya think?  LOL
> 
> Personally, I think he's bored being President; too much work doncha' know, and would rather just go back to golfing and Tweeting for the rest of his life.
Click to expand...


Here is the thing I would rather suffer four years of his tweets than one day of Pence being President!

So let get him a intern in a blue dress to distract him from tweeting!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Etherion said:


> LMAO! And you're lecturing Trump on his tweets today with that foul mouth?
> 
> Thank you, your argument is now invalid.


Fuck off you whiny shit for Brains ...I am not POTUS ..Fuck off Deplorable Trump Bitchette LOL Ugly Fat Bimbo LOL

*


 Andy Borowitz*
1 hr ·
"It would just be a temp thing,” Barack Obama told reporters. “As soon as psychiatrists determine that Donald J. Trump is mentally stable and fit to serve as the most powerful officeholder in the world, I’d step aside.”




Obama Willing to Serve as Temp President While Trump Receives Psychiatric Evaluation
Obama said that he was a “logical choice” because of his time in the White House. “For starters, I know how the light switches work.”
newyorker.com


----------



## Pogo

mudwhistle said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can he just be the President of Zingers and step aside for some one who wants to be Commander in Chief?
> 
> 
> 
> Obama called Sarah Palin a pig wearing lipstick and said half of America liked sucking balls...*Tea Baggers*......so STFU.
Click to expand...


What a fucking liar 

"Lipstick on a pig" is an old metaphor.  Nobody but an intentional moron would take it literally. 
And "tea bagging" was coined by --- a Tea Partier.

>> 
The first big day for this movement was Tax Day, April 15. And organizers had a gimmick. They asked people to send a tea bag to the Oval Office. One of the exhortations was “Tea Bag the Fools in D.C.” A protester was spotted with a sign saying, “Tea Bag the Liberal Dems Before They Tea Bag You.” So, conservatives started it: started with this terminology. But others ran with it and ran with it.<< --- National Review





Revisionism ain't gonna fly, Sparky.


----------



## Divine Wind

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one should be surprise when Trump tweet something that allow the MSM to go all crazy.
> 
> I am not defending Trump tweets because the fact is he should not tweet the majority of his nonsense.
> 
> Imagine some politician tweet something rude about Melania or Trump kids, well you and I damn well know his supporters would go flipping crazy.
> 
> So Trump should think before tweeting but he has made it a business to win with negative media, so the media should just ignore him until he tweets something worthy to report...
> 
> 
> 
> His actions are unPresidential, distracting to his agenda and disapproved by a majority of Americans:
> 
> Fox News Poll:  Voters say Trump's tweets hurting agenda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is great but he seem not to get the clue his tweets are just distracting and childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya think?  LOL
> 
> Personally, I think he's bored being President; too much work doncha' know, and would rather just go back to golfing and Tweeting for the rest of his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the thing I would rather suffer four years of his tweets than one day of Pence being President!
> 
> So let get him a intern in a blue dress to distract him from tweeting!
Click to expand...

Buckle up, buckaroos, because I think Trump will be tweeting for years but President Pence will be sworn in before 2019.


----------



## TemplarKormac

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Fuck off you whiny shit for Brains ...I am not POTUS ..Fuck off Deplorable Trump Bitchette LOL Ugly Fat Bimbo LOL



Charming.

How can you sit there and be mad at Trump's tweets when you're saying some pretty ugly stuff to me?

You're funny. And hypocritical.

I do believe I've found my pre-dinner entertainment for tonight...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Divine.Wind said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one should be surprise when Trump tweet something that allow the MSM to go all crazy.
> 
> I am not defending Trump tweets because the fact is he should not tweet the majority of his nonsense.
> 
> Imagine some politician tweet something rude about Melania or Trump kids, well you and I damn well know his supporters would go flipping crazy.
> 
> So Trump should think before tweeting but he has made it a business to win with negative media, so the media should just ignore him until he tweets something worthy to report...
> 
> 
> 
> His actions are unPresidential, distracting to his agenda and disapproved by a majority of Americans:
> 
> Fox News Poll:  Voters say Trump's tweets hurting agenda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is great but he seem not to get the clue his tweets are just distracting and childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya think?  LOL
> 
> Personally, I think he's bored being President; too much work doncha' know, and would rather just go back to golfing and Tweeting for the rest of his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the thing I would rather suffer four years of his tweets than one day of Pence being President!
> 
> So let get him a intern in a blue dress to distract him from tweeting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Buckle up, buckaroos, because I think Trump will be tweeting for years but President Pence will be sworn in before 2019.
Click to expand...


I would rather have Rosie O'DONNELL sit on my face and make me guess her weight before accepting Pence as President!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Etherion said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off you whiny shit for Brains ...I am not POTUS ..Fuck off Deplorable Trump Bitchette LOL Ugly Fat Bimbo LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charming.
> 
> How can you sit there and be mad at Trump's tweets when you're saying some pretty ugly stuff to me?
> 
> You're funny.
Click to expand...

still whining you little Trump Bitchette...I am not mad I am using all the Orange Galoot says to EXPOSE him as the Nasty deplorable asshole he is ...no matter what Trump defending submissive douches like you say ..you fat sad Bimbo


----------



## Tehon

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> His actions are unPresidential, distracting to his agenda and disapproved by a majority of Americans:
> 
> Fox News Poll:  Voters say Trump's tweets hurting agenda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is great but he seem not to get the clue his tweets are just distracting and childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya think?  LOL
> 
> Personally, I think he's bored being President; too much work doncha' know, and would rather just go back to golfing and Tweeting for the rest of his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the thing I would rather suffer four years of his tweets than one day of Pence being President!
> 
> So let get him a intern in a blue dress to distract him from tweeting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Buckle up, buckaroos, because I think Trump will be tweeting for years but President Pence will be sworn in before 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would rather have Rosie O'DONNELL sit on my face and make me guess her weight before accepting Pence as President!
Click to expand...

Now you are just being gross.


----------



## basquebromance

"For the sake of the nation, please seek professional help" - Congressman Joaquin Castro to Trump

for the REAL sake of the nation, pass kate's law


----------



## Divine Wind

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> His actions are unPresidential, distracting to his agenda and disapproved by a majority of Americans:
> 
> Fox News Poll:  Voters say Trump's tweets hurting agenda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is great but he seem not to get the clue his tweets are just distracting and childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya think?  LOL
> 
> Personally, I think he's bored being President; too much work doncha' know, and would rather just go back to golfing and Tweeting for the rest of his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the thing I would rather suffer four years of his tweets than one day of Pence being President!
> 
> So let get him a intern in a blue dress to distract him from tweeting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Buckle up, buckaroos, because I think Trump will be tweeting for years but President Pence will be sworn in before 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would rather have Rosie O'DONNELL sit on my face and make me guess her weight before accepting Pence as President!
Click to expand...

You better start writing her with that request because I suspect we'll have President Pence for 2019-2020 then again 2021-2014.


----------



## TemplarKormac

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off you whiny shit for Brains ...I am not POTUS ..Fuck off Deplorable Trump Bitchette LOL Ugly Fat Bimbo LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charming.
> 
> How can you sit there and be mad at Trump's tweets when you're saying some pretty ugly stuff to me?
> 
> You're funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still whining you little Trump Bitchette...I am not mad I am using all the Orange Galoot says to EXPOSE him as the Nasty deplorable asshole he is ...no matter what Trump defending submissive douches like you say ..you fat sad Bimbo
Click to expand...


I've not laughed this heartily in a long time, not since Hillary canceled her victory fireworks.

It seems I've riled you. You (and people like you) are the reason why he's there in the first place. How can you use such foul language and expect people to take you seriously on your criticism of Trump's tweets? No really, how can they?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Tehon said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is great but he seem not to get the clue his tweets are just distracting and childish.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya think?  LOL
> 
> Personally, I think he's bored being President; too much work doncha' know, and would rather just go back to golfing and Tweeting for the rest of his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the thing I would rather suffer four years of his tweets than one day of Pence being President!
> 
> So let get him a intern in a blue dress to distract him from tweeting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Buckle up, buckaroos, because I think Trump will be tweeting for years but President Pence will be sworn in before 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would rather have Rosie O'DONNELL sit on my face and make me guess her weight before accepting Pence as President!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are just being gross.
Click to expand...


I do apologize for that sickening thought.


----------



## mudwhistle

Pogo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can he just be the President of Zingers and step aside for some one who wants to be Commander in Chief?
> 
> 
> 
> Obama called Sarah Palin a pig wearing lipstick and said half of America liked sucking balls...*Tea Baggers*......so STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a fucking liar
> 
> "Lipstick on a pig" is an old metaphor.  Nobody but an intentional moron would take it literally.
> And "tea bagging" was coined by --- a Tea Partier.
> 
> >>
> The first big day for this movement was Tax Day, April 15. And organizers had a gimmick. They asked people to send a tea bag to the Oval Office. One of the exhortations was “Tea Bag the Fools in D.C.” A protester was spotted with a sign saying, “Tea Bag the Liberal Dems Before They Tea Bag You.” So, conservatives started it: started with this terminology. But others ran with it and ran with it.<< --- National Review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revisionism ain't gonna fly, Sparky.
Click to expand...



Sorry.....the meaning was crystal clear. 
Obama is gay....and he knew what he was saying when he called us *Tea Baggers*.

And as far as the metaphor.....he was calling Sarah Palin a pig. If he wanted to avoid the possibility of any misinterpretation he should have used a different metaphor.

My point here is you motherfuckers feel with you can call Trump every name in the book yet he can't say a word out of place without you pissing yourselves.


----------



## basquebromance

"We need a President who isn't a laughing stock to the entire World. We need a truly great leader, a genius at strategy and winning. Respect!" - Trump in 2014


----------



## Divine Wind

Tehon said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is great but he seem not to get the clue his tweets are just distracting and childish.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya think?  LOL
> 
> Personally, I think he's bored being President; too much work doncha' know, and would rather just go back to golfing and Tweeting for the rest of his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the thing I would rather suffer four years of his tweets than one day of Pence being President!
> 
> So let get him a intern in a blue dress to distract him from tweeting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Buckle up, buckaroos, because I think Trump will be tweeting for years but President Pence will be sworn in before 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would rather have Rosie O'DONNELL sit on my face and make me guess her weight before accepting Pence as President!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are just being gross.
Click to expand...

Gross would be an unwashed, menstruating Rosie.


----------



## jillian

Etherion said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Beutler *✔* @brianbeutler
> "Be courteous to all.” -Washington
> 
> “With malice toward none.” -Lincoln
> 
> “Low-IQ Crazy Mika…was bleeding badly from a facelift.” -Trump
> 
> 9:28 AM - 29 Jun 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton: Half of Trump supporters 'deplorables' - CNN Video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop
> 
> And you think that would have been becoming of the first female president to say?
> 
> Oh wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just shut the fuck up you whiny Right wing douche
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO! And you're lecturing Trump on his tweets today with that foul mouth?
> 
> Thank you, your argument is now invalid.
Click to expand...


really, nutter butter? tyrone is president of the US?

quiet, dum dum


----------



## basquebromance

as was the case with Rosie, Mika picked this fight.  Liberals can dish it out but can't take it.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Divine.Wind said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya think?  LOL
> 
> Personally, I think he's bored being President; too much work doncha' know, and would rather just go back to golfing and Tweeting for the rest of his life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the thing I would rather suffer four years of his tweets than one day of Pence being President!
> 
> So let get him a intern in a blue dress to distract him from tweeting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Buckle up, buckaroos, because I think Trump will be tweeting for years but President Pence will be sworn in before 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would rather have Rosie O'DONNELL sit on my face and make me guess her weight before accepting Pence as President!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are just being gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gross would be an unwashed, menstruating Rosie.
Click to expand...


All I can think of is " Got Milk " after looking at Ivanka pic...

I believe Trump will last until 2020  and will win again after Hillary loses the Electoral College again...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

jillian said:


> really, nutter butter? tyrone is president of the US?
> 
> quiet, dum dum


* If I posted like Trump tweets and talks I would have been banned from here *

President Snowflake is snowflaking again.




Trump mocks 'low I.Q. Crazy Mika' for 'face-lift'
President Trump bashed the hosts of MSNBC’s “Morning Joe,” Joe Scarborough and Mika Brzezinski, in tweets early Thursday that said Brzezinski was "bleeding badly from a face-lift" when he saw her late last…
thehill.com


----------



## TemplarKormac

jillian said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Beutler *✔* @brianbeutler
> "Be courteous to all.” -Washington
> 
> “With malice toward none.” -Lincoln
> 
> “Low-IQ Crazy Mika…was bleeding badly from a facelift.” -Trump
> 
> 9:28 AM - 29 Jun 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton: Half of Trump supporters 'deplorables' - CNN Video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop
> 
> And you think that would have been becoming of the first female president to say?
> 
> Oh wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just shut the fuck up you whiny Right wing douche
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO! And you're lecturing Trump on his tweets today with that foul mouth?
> 
> Thank you, your argument is now invalid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really, nutter butter? tyrone is president of the US?
> 
> quiet, dum dum
Click to expand...



No u! Hurr durr!

Look, you have quite the foul mouth too. I can easily recall some of the things you've said to me in the past. Honestly, you're mad about Trump mocking someone on twitter when you stoop to personal insults like you and Tyrone do?

Ahahahah!!


----------



## Pogo

mudwhistle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can he just be the President of Zingers and step aside for some one who wants to be Commander in Chief?
> 
> 
> 
> Obama called Sarah Palin a pig wearing lipstick and said half of America liked sucking balls...*Tea Baggers*......so STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a fucking liar
> 
> "Lipstick on a pig" is an old metaphor.  Nobody but an intentional moron would take it literally.
> And "tea bagging" was coined by --- a Tea Partier.
> 
> >>
> The first big day for this movement was Tax Day, April 15. And organizers had a gimmick. They asked people to send a tea bag to the Oval Office. One of the exhortations was “Tea Bag the Fools in D.C.” A protester was spotted with a sign saying, “Tea Bag the Liberal Dems Before They Tea Bag You.” So, conservatives started it: started with this terminology. But others ran with it and ran with it.<< --- National Review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revisionism ain't gonna fly, Sparky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.....the meaning was crystal clear.
> Obama is gay....and he knew what he was saying when he called us *Tea Baggers*.
> 
> And as far as the metaphor.....he was calling Sarah Palin a pig. If he wanted to avoid the possibility of any misinterpretation he should have used a different metaphor.
> 
> My point here is you motherfuckers feel with you can call Trump every name in the book yet he can't say a word out of place without you pissing yourselves.
Click to expand...


You just established yourself as a liar, and I proved it.  You have nowhere to stand.  Now fuck off.


----------



## TemplarKormac

I have to go eat now, later folks!


----------



## Death Angel

Divine.Wind said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one should be surprise when Trump tweet something that allow the MSM to go all crazy.
> 
> I am not defending Trump tweets because the fact is he should not tweet the majority of his nonsense.
> 
> Imagine some politician tweet something rude about Melania or Trump kids, well you and I damn well know his supporters would go flipping crazy.
> 
> So Trump should think before tweeting but he has made it a business to win with negative media, so the media should just ignore him until he tweets something worthy to report...
> 
> 
> 
> His actions are unPresidential, distracting to his agenda and disapproved by a majority of Americans:
> 
> Fox News Poll:  Voters say Trump's tweets hurting agenda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is great but he seem not to get the clue his tweets are just distracting and childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya think?  LOL
> 
> Personally, I think he's bored being President; too much work doncha' know, and would rather just go back to golfing and Tweeting for the rest of his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the thing I would rather suffer four years of his tweets than one day of Pence being President!
> 
> So let get him a intern in a blue dress to distract him from tweeting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Buckle up, buckaroos, because I think Trump will be tweeting for years but President Pence will be sworn in before 2019.
Click to expand...

While I enjoy the hot pic of Ivanka, what's your point.


----------



## Divine Wind

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the thing I would rather suffer four years of his tweets than one day of Pence being President!
> 
> So let get him a intern in a blue dress to distract him from tweeting!
> 
> 
> 
> Buckle up, buckaroos, because I think Trump will be tweeting for years but President Pence will be sworn in before 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would rather have Rosie O'DONNELL sit on my face and make me guess her weight before accepting Pence as President!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are just being gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gross would be an unwashed, menstruating Rosie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I can think of is " Got Milk " after looking at Ivanka pic...
> 
> I believe Trump will last until 2020  and will win again after Hillary loses the Electoral College again...
Click to expand...

There's always that possibility, but I think both will be toast by 2020.


----------



## Divine Wind

Death Angel said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> His actions are unPresidential, distracting to his agenda and disapproved by a majority of Americans:
> 
> Fox News Poll:  Voters say Trump's tweets hurting agenda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is great but he seem not to get the clue his tweets are just distracting and childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya think?  LOL
> 
> Personally, I think he's bored being President; too much work doncha' know, and would rather just go back to golfing and Tweeting for the rest of his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the thing I would rather suffer four years of his tweets than one day of Pence being President!
> 
> So let get him a intern in a blue dress to distract him from tweeting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Buckle up, buckaroos, because I think Trump will be tweeting for years but President Pence will be sworn in before 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I enjoy the hot pic of Ivanka, what's your point.
Click to expand...

You should have read the post instead of staring at Ivanka's tits.


----------



## basquebromance

"Inappropriate. Undignified. Unpresidential." - Low Energy Jeb Bush with a low energy response

Jeb, you can't defeat the left by being a gentleman. You need to fight fire with fire. you can't be low energy. you're very low energy.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Mac1958 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any other threads on this one.  Weird.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I've burned through all the adjectives I can come up with to describe how embarrassing and temperamentally unfit for office this guy is, so I'll hold off a bit.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, let's do the rankings for what we should rank Trump on for office fitness....
> 
> 1. Healthcare
> 2. Jobs
> 3. Terror
> 4. The Wall
> .....
> 1,098,999 A tweet about a corporate lobbyist.
> 
> You're right; clearly Trump should be impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would put intellectual capacity and mature temperament at #1, because they affect everything that follows.  Literally.
> 
> Before Trump, I wouldn't have even thought of those two qualities, I just pretty much assumed them.
> .
Click to expand...


Well, I would put intelligence above temperament. Obama and Bush stuttered through anything that required actual thought. Look at the stupidity that followed them.

And I frankly don't care if a president drinks rage-ahol as long as he is getting shit done.


----------



## basquebromance

Trump says woman has "nice smile" - "misogynist pig!"

 Trump says Mika has bad facelift - "misogynist pig!"

 Your feigned outrage stinks.


----------



## basquebromance

Trump's base has been praying for a leader who would fight back for 30 years.


----------



## Divine Wind

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any other threads on this one.  Weird.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I've burned through all the adjectives I can come up with to describe how embarrassing and temperamentally unfit for office this guy is, so I'll hold off a bit.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, let's do the rankings for what we should rank Trump on for office fitness....
> 
> 1. Healthcare
> 2. Jobs
> 3. Terror
> 4. The Wall
> .....
> 1,098,999 A tweet about a corporate lobbyist.
> 
> You're right; clearly Trump should be impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would put intellectual capacity and mature temperament at #1, because they affect everything that follows.  Literally.
> 
> Before Trump, I wouldn't have even thought of those two qualities, I just pretty much assumed them.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I would put intelligence above temperament. Obama and Bush stuttered through anything that required actual thought. Look at the stupidity that followed them.
> 
> And I frankly don't care if a president drinks rage-ahol as long as he is getting shit done.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, Trump ain't getting shit done because of the shit storms he causes with stupid shit like tweeting about Mika's face lift.   Since we're back on the miracle of plastic surgery......


----------



## Vandalshandle

skookerasbil said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I swear that, next to Trump, Pee Wee Herman appears mature, in comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah.....but its pretty hysterical that every time the guy tweets, he wins!!. Blows the minds of the garden variety liberal who thinks this kind of stuff matters! People are loving this stuff...........
Click to expand...


The immature and feeble minded love this stuff.


----------



## Vandalshandle

LOCK HIM UP!


----------



## basquebromance

plot twist...she actually think she's smiling in this picture!


----------



## Death Angel

Divine.Wind said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is great but he seem not to get the clue his tweets are just distracting and childish.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya think?  LOL
> 
> Personally, I think he's bored being President; too much work doncha' know, and would rather just go back to golfing and Tweeting for the rest of his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the thing I would rather suffer four years of his tweets than one day of Pence being President!
> 
> So let get him a intern in a blue dress to distract him from tweeting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Buckle up, buckaroos, because I think Trump will be tweeting for years but President Pence will be sworn in before 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I enjoy the hot pic of Ivanka, what's your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should have read the post instead of staring at Ivanka's tits.
Click to expand...

Guess which is more interesting


----------



## Divine Wind

Death Angel said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya think?  LOL
> 
> Personally, I think he's bored being President; too much work doncha' know, and would rather just go back to golfing and Tweeting for the rest of his life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the thing I would rather suffer four years of his tweets than one day of Pence being President!
> 
> So let get him a intern in a blue dress to distract him from tweeting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Buckle up, buckaroos, because I think Trump will be tweeting for years but President Pence will be sworn in before 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I enjoy the hot pic of Ivanka, what's your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should have read the post instead of staring at Ivanka's tits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess which is more interesting
Click to expand...

Ivanka, of course!


----------



## LogikAndReazon

Vandalshandle said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I swear that, next to Trump, Pee Wee Herman appears mature, in comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah.....but its pretty hysterical that every time the guy tweets, he wins!!. Blows the minds of the garden variety liberal who thinks this kind of stuff matters! People are loving this stuff...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The immature and feeble minded love this stuff.
Click to expand...


Of course they do, thats why pmsnbc and cnn cater to illiterate adolescents........


----------



## Death Angel

Divine.Wind said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the thing I would rather suffer four years of his tweets than one day of Pence being President!
> 
> So let get him a intern in a blue dress to distract him from tweeting!
> 
> 
> 
> Buckle up, buckaroos, because I think Trump will be tweeting for years but President Pence will be sworn in before 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I enjoy the hot pic of Ivanka, what's your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should have read the post instead of staring at Ivanka's tits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess which is more interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ivanka, of course!
Click to expand...

Btw, that beautiful face is the first thing that catches my eye. She's the second most beautiful woman I've ever seen


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## initforme

junior high girl drama.  Both sides of this issue are equal to that.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

View image on Twitter 




 Follow


 New York Daily News *✔* @NYDailyNews 

How did we get here?

A sneak peek at Friday's front page: http://nydn.us/2tpFXSn 

 5:35 PM - 29 Jun 2017


----------



## Divine Wind

Death Angel said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buckle up, buckaroos, because I think Trump will be tweeting for years but President Pence will be sworn in before 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I enjoy the hot pic of Ivanka, what's your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should have read the post instead of staring at Ivanka's tits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess which is more interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ivanka, of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Btw, that beautiful face is the first thing that catches my eye. She's the second most beautiful woman I've ever seen
Click to expand...

She's certainly beautiful, but the miracle of plastic surgery helped.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Mika impresses me as an attention seeking ....well, desperate woman.


----------



## basquebromance

"Mika Brzezinski's father created ISIS, yet media won't attack her for what her war criminal dad did, but they attack Trump's children!" - Mike Cernovich


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Now we have all of these loony leftists having a cow over what Trump had to say about Mika and Boring Joe, but look back on the outrageous/racy remarks were heard not only from Biden, what about Bill Maher? Hillary? Bill? {and the rest}.
The left is still having a cow over this, peeing their panties, one of them wants Trump to resign already.
Now can you imagine if Trump said to a crowd of black people,,,,,if you elect Hillary, she will put all of you back in chains !!!!


----------



## beagle9

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> If she and her ilk didn't publicly disparage Trump first he probably wouldn't have reacted so crassly. Journalists who insult others need to grow a thicker skin.


. You mean to tell me that he done went and out done his Rosie Odonnel attack ?????  Hey if they play around with a bull or poke at the bull, then they don't need to cry and whine when get the horns.  Trump needs to stop letting these lefty's entrap him in these brawls or set him up to where he can't help but respond.  After the attacks on his family, it's so wonder he hasn't become Hitler already, but the fact that he hasn't speaks multitudes of his patience with his enemies.  Now when I say enemy, well it's not that he see's them as his enemy, but instead they see him as their enemy.


----------



## basquebromance

you wont see this on the fake news!


----------



## basquebromance

I'll take Trump's "speak his mind" communications style over a typical politician's focus-grouped, polite yet dishonest talking points.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Mika gets what she deserves. She called Trump a homosexual last week.


----------



## usmbguest5318

> Whats Worse,What Trump Said About Mika Zenzbrinski, Or The Outlandish Things Joe Biden Has Said?



Worrying about "what's worse" is among the central failings among the American people.  When two actions are both reprehensible, it doesn't matter whether one's worse than the other.  Two wrongs do not make "a right" and just because someone else "jumps off a cliff" doesn't mean one should too.  (_tu quoque_)  Far too much focus is placed on who's worse when the focus rightly belongs on "what I/we/they are doing to be better than s/he/they who acted odiously."


----------



## Rustic

Joe Biden is a Senile old pervert that should be forgotten... his brain was scrambled years ago


----------



## Missouri_Mike

The left and their daily outrage. It's Mika fucking Dumbzinski and the morning joke people. Get over it.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

beagle9 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> If she and her ilk didn't publicly disparage Trump first he probably wouldn't have reacted so crassly. Journalists who insult others need to grow a thicker skin.
> 
> 
> 
> . You mean to tell me that he done went and out done his Rosie Odonnel attack ?????  Hey if they play around with a bull or poke at the bull, then they don't need to cry and whine when get the horns.  Trump needs to stop letting these lefty's entrap him in these brawls or set him up to where he can't help but respond.  After the attacks on his family, it's so wonder he hasn't become Hitler already, but the fact that he hasn't speaks multitudes of his patience with his enemies.  Now when I say enemy, well it's not that he see's them as his enemy, but instead they see him as their enemy.
Click to expand...

It's his nature. He's a loudmouth, New York boor.
That won't change.
Journalists need to stop with the left wing bias and rudeness and act professionally or they'll continue to get what they dish out. They can't discuss courtesy and protocol if they dont demonstrate that themselves.


----------



## mudwhistle

Pogo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can he just be the President of Zingers and step aside for some one who wants to be Commander in Chief?
> 
> 
> 
> Obama called Sarah Palin a pig wearing lipstick and said half of America liked sucking balls...*Tea Baggers*......so STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a fucking liar
> 
> "Lipstick on a pig" is an old metaphor.  Nobody but an intentional moron would take it literally.
> And "tea bagging" was coined by --- a Tea Partier.
> 
> >>
> The first big day for this movement was Tax Day, April 15. And organizers had a gimmick. They asked people to send a tea bag to the Oval Office. One of the exhortations was “Tea Bag the Fools in D.C.” A protester was spotted with a sign saying, “Tea Bag the Liberal Dems Before They Tea Bag You.” So, conservatives started it: started with this terminology. But others ran with it and ran with it.<< --- National Review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revisionism ain't gonna fly, Sparky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.....the meaning was crystal clear.
> Obama is gay....and he knew what he was saying when he called us *Tea Baggers*.
> 
> And as far as the metaphor.....he was calling Sarah Palin a pig. If he wanted to avoid the possibility of any misinterpretation he should have used a different metaphor.
> 
> My point here is you motherfuckers feel with you can call Trump every name in the book yet he can't say a word out of place without you pissing yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just established yourself as a liar, and I proved it.  You have nowhere to stand.  Now fuck off.
Click to expand...

Fuck yourself off. You're the liar here. Democrats, including that blonde **** on CNN have been talking about Trump, non-stop, for the last 6 months like he's a piece of shit and Trump can't say anything in response? Fuck you!!!!

Concerning Obama.....

When you say "You can put lipstick on a pig...but it's still a pig"....you're saying the subject is a fucking pig.

And Obama knows what a Tea-Bagger is. I don't give a flying fuck what you assholes say....He knows what it means.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Rustic said:


> Joe Biden is a Senile old pervert that should be forgotten... his brain was scrambled years ago


Joe Biden could of posed with the severed head of Bozo the Clown,,and the left would of given him the Nobel Peace Prize


----------



## ClosedCaption

Look, when these guys defend Trump grabbing pussies I think the ship has sailed on them taking exception to anything he says or does.

Everything Trump does is excusable!  Every single thing.


----------



## Ted Frazier

The following picture shows Mika Brzezinski of the Morning Joe show on the day that President Donald Trump claimed to have seen her with a bloody face due to a facelift on Mara Mar-a-Lago. 





Looks like "bloody face" is a new "Comey tapes". In other words, Trump made shit up once again. 
One photo throws cold water on Trump's claim that Mika Brzezinski was 'bleeding' at Mar-a-Lago from a face-lift


----------



## CrusaderFrank

ewww, gross


----------



## NYcarbineer

Trump is worse.  Trump is the worst person in the world.


----------



## Ted Frazier

CrusaderFrank said:


> ewww, gross


What happened? Did you run into Kellyanne Conway?


----------



## basquebromance

the only people who truly benefit from the Trump vs. media WWE fake wrestling are Trump and the media. (& folks like me who like to be entertained by Trump)


----------



## basquebromance

Drive Democrats insane. 

 THIS is what we do.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

what about Bill Clinton? is he God compared to Donald?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

MrShangles said:


> We didn't need another PC politician, he says what needs to be said, go Trump
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No he doesn't. 

Hell, he doesn't know what's going to fall out of his mouth until it's laying there in front of him. But, he would be given some leeway if he would just do his job.

So far, he's okay'd poisoning water and food and air, lied about everything else, screwed over military and vets, signed a bunch of meaningless exec orders, played a lot of golf, lied, cheated and stolen millions $$ every single day, told more than 100 lies every month and

... Have I missed anything?

[emoji780]

PS - I gotta say, even I was surprised that he's told more than 100 lies every single month.

[emoji90]


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## WaitingFor2020

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Mika gets what she deserves. She called Trump a homosexual last week.



Post a link or sit your candy ass down and shut the fuck up, asshole.


----------



## Rustic

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mika gets what she deserves. She called Trump a homosexual last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post a link or sit your candy ass down and shut the fuck up, asshole.
Click to expand...

You suck mikas dick too much...


----------



## WaitingFor2020

Rexx Taylor said:


> Now we have all of these loony leftists having a cow over what Trump had to say about Mika and Boring Joe, but look back on the outrageous/racy remarks were heard not only from Biden, what about Bill Maher? Hillary? Bill? {and the rest}.
> The left is still having a cow over this, peeing their panties, one of them wants Trump to resign already.
> Now can you imagine if Trump said to a crowd of black people,,,,,if you elect Hillary, she will put all of you back in chains !!!!



Oh give me a break, you desperate asshole.  Just post your proof or STFU.  You righties are fucking desperate.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

Rustic said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mika gets what she deserves. She called Trump a homosexual last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post a link or sit your candy ass down and shut the fuck up, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You suck mikas dick too much...
Click to expand...


It's amazing that you can type and have Trump's tiny dick up your ass at the same time.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

Rustic said:


> Joe Biden is a Senile old pervert that should be forgotten... his brain was scrambled years ago



You don't even have any brains to scramble.


----------



## rightwinger

jillian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the latest spin from the Trump team
> Trump is a fighter, he is fighting fire with fire...even Melania says he will hit you back ten times harder
> 
> Joe and Mika are mocking the ineptness of his Presidency, how he can't get anything accomplished
> 
> Trump "fighting back" is to call her low IQ and tell the country she had a face lift?
> 
> That is what he calls winning?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny we have been saying that's what Trump has been doing forever now you call it a new spin?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get it
> 
> That is not fighting back. You fight back with responses that prove your case. Making up silly names and bragging "I would not let you come to my party" is not exactly retaliating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you never pay attention to the childish games Mika has been playing on Trump the pass 7 months, nothing wrong with shocking people by stopping to their level.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mika is laughing at him as Trump demonstrates what level he is at
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if he keeps this up, they'll drag him out of the White House in a straight jacket
Click to expand...

He seems more like Capt Queeg every day


----------



## rightwinger

jillian said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> fun fact that's lost in all this hoopla: Joe & Mika are getting married soon. jealous, Donald?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he hates women... I doubt he's jealous... he only wants women who shut up and have no opinions
Click to expand...

It enrages him when women criticize him
His immediate reaction is to call them fat, ugly or stupid


----------



## IsaacNewton

Does Drumpf understand that 150 years ago humans had cameras and for at least 100 years we've had video cameras, and for the last 20 years we've had handheld high definition video cameras? 

He's one of the dumbest people we've ever seen, forget what office he holds.


----------



## Davebd1985

k pence from 2019 to 2020, seems odd ok; 2021 to 2014, wut. he goes forward then backwards in time?  What is this madness, also they both have butterface


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mika gets what she deserves. She called Trump a homosexual last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post a link or sit your candy ass down and shut the fuck up, asshole.
Click to expand...

I don't have to due to my prestigious 'White Privilege''.


----------



## basquebromance

"Democrats responded more passionately to a trump tweet than an ISIS attack" - Sane Jesse Watters

"Women are outraged and fed up with this President. Impeachment isn't enough. Should we explore exile?" - Crazy Maxine Waters ( not related to Jesse)


----------



## Rexx Taylor

and who said that Obama would be getting my coffee if he wasnt a senator?


----------



## Darkwind

Xelor said:


> Whats Worse,What Trump Said About Mika Zenzbrinski, Or The Outlandish Things Joe Biden Has Said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worrying about "what's worse" is among the central failings among the American people.  When two actions are both reprehensible, it doesn't matter whether one's worse than the other.  Two wrongs do not make "a right" and just because someone else "jumps off a cliff" doesn't mean one should too.  (_tu quoque_)  Far too much focus is placed on who's worse when the focus rightly belongs on "what I/we/they are doing to be better than s/he/they who acted odiously."
Click to expand...

I agree to a point. 

The din of the media and its insults to Republicans, conservatives (There is a difference), and any President that is not progressive has reached cartoonish proportions.  The American psyche has always been to fight back when pushed.  The media is now trying to hide behind the "Well, he is the President and must act better than we do" meme.  In essesnce, they are saying, "Yeah, we're bullying you and we're going to beat you up and take your lunch money, and because you're supposed to be better than I am, you cannot fight back!" 

Trump should fight back.  However, he does need to show a bit more class about it.  

The sad part in all of this is that if it had been a Progressive President and he had made such remarks about a Republican woman, the media would have been so silent the sound of it would have reached the Himalaya's.

This is the problem when a double standard is exercised over long periods of time.  Those who have been on the brunt of it, no longer care if the retaliation is crude and boorish.


----------



## jon_berzerk

she was talking trash on trump 

who the fuck cares if she got a volley shot across her bow 

she has it coming


----------



## rightwinger

basquebromance said:


> "Democrats responded more passionately to a trump tweet than an ISIS attack" - Sane Jesse Watters
> 
> "Women are outraged and fed up with this President. Impeachment isn't enough. Should we explore exile?" - Crazy Maxine Waters ( not related to Jesse)


Seems a lot of Republicans are outraged by Trumps tweets 

He is like that "Funny Uncle" that nobody wants to be around


----------



## Rexx Taylor

and didnt at least one comedian bring up Sarah Palin's vagina?


----------



## basquebromance

Pelosi, Dianne Feinstein, & CNN's Jim Acosta were all grinning when they discussed Trump's tweet (and i barely pay attention to liberals, so there must be more) they're actually HAPPY this happened so they can feign outrage. how pathetic.


----------



## rightwinger

basquebromance said:


> Pelosi, Dianne Feinstein, & CNN's Jim Acosta were all grinning when they discussed Trump's tweet (and i barely pay attention to liberals, so there must be more) they're actually HAPPY this happened so they can feign outrage. how pathetic.


Actually...I enjoy it

Shows the true character of our President


----------



## basquebromance

Sadly Crazy Maxine didn't opt for a facelift. 

 Trump is coming after you next, Crazy M. 

 Tag You're It.....


----------



## basquebromance

Psycho Joe and Low IQ Mika on Morning Joe used to support President Trump until their network (MSNBC) told them not too. Puppets!


----------



## basquebromance

Low Energy Charles Krauthammer just said that Trump's tweet about Low IQ Mika is "akin to Hugo Chavez." Insane.


----------



## basquebromance

When was the tone of political discourse good? Not during our founding nor into the 1800s, 1900s or 2000s. When was the body politic polite?

Trump IS America


----------



## Snouter

Low IQ Crazy Mika and Psycho Joe are so deeply butthurt they most likely share Preparation H.  Psycho Joe's music video and love song to Low IQ Crazy Mika is indeed creepy as Hannity indicated.


----------



## Snouter

basquebromance said:


> Low Energy Charles Krauthammer just said that Trump's tweet about Low IQ Mika is "akin to Hugo Chavez." Insane.



Sure we have to feel sorry for the poor jewish bastard being paralyzed.  That is just terrible  But as far as commentary he is a zionist neocon, not a history major.


----------



## basquebromance

Mark Levin made this comparison on Hannity


----------



## basquebromance

Snouter said:


> Low IQ Crazy Mika and Psycho Joe are so deeply butthurt they most likely share Preparation H.  Psycho Joe's music video and love song to Low IQ Crazy Mika is indeed creepy as Hannity indicated.



you forgot to call Hannity "Wonderful Hannity"...everyone deserves a nickname in the Trump era!


----------



## Snouter

Indeed Psycho Joe's puffy face looks inbred like the Deliverance retard.


----------



## basquebromance

"It’s amazing that people can say such bad things about me but if I say bad things about them, it becomes a national incident." - Trump in 2013


----------



## Vandalshandle

You two really should get a room.....


----------



## basquebromance

These crimes are 100% preventable. These crimes most assuredly are not “accidents,” and it is offensive for anyone to suggest they are. If Kate’s killer had not been in the country illegally, or if he had been locked up behind bars until he could be deported, Kate would be alive today.


----------



## deanrd

Tom Horn said:


> Mika is a piece of shit leftist bitch who's turned Joe into a turncoat extraordinaire with her....pussy.  Trump laid the wood to them and rightfully so.  Now that CNN is destroyed, they're next.


Wow, she must have a really powerful pu$$y.


----------



## bill718

Ted Frazier said:


> The following picture shows Mika Brzezinski of the Morning Joe show on the day that President Donald Trump claimed to have seen her with a bloody face due to a facelift on Mara Mar-a-Lago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like "bloody face" is a new "Comey tapes". In other words, Trump made shit up once again.
> One photo throws cold water on Trump's claim that Mika Brzezinski was 'bleeding' at Mar-a-Lago from a face-lift



If Trump said the earth was flat, his supporters would believe it. If Trump pooped on his supporters shoes, they'd find a way to justify it.


----------



## BlackFlag

Ted Frazier said:


> The following picture shows Mika Brzezinski of the Morning Joe show on the day that President Donald Trump claimed to have seen her with a bloody face due to a facelift on Mara Mar-a-Lago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like "bloody face" is a new "Comey tapes". In other words, Trump made shit up once again.
> One photo throws cold water on Trump's claim that Mika Brzezinski was 'bleeding' at Mar-a-Lago from a face-lift


Trump can't help it.  He's like a 5 year old.  We should consider ourselves lucky that our system of government was created with safeguards against wannabe tyrants like him.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

When will libs lean the mean of sarcasm?


----------



## konradv

_Mad_ magazine had his number back in '92!


----------



## skye

-"In case you missed how Brzezinski looked when Trump refused to host her and Crazy Joe in Mar A Lago! -"


----------



## BlackFlag

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> When will libs lean the mean of sarcasm?


Most people, when they're kids, are taught how to show respect.  Born into the mob, and neglected by his parents, I guess we can't really expect Trump to have any sense of shame or dignity.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Ted Frazier said:


> The following picture shows Mika Brzezinski of the Morning Joe show on the day that President Donald Trump claimed to have seen her with a bloody face due to a facelift on Mara Mar-a-Lago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like "bloody face" is a new "Comey tapes". In other words, Trump made shit up once again.
> One photo throws cold water on Trump's claim that Mika Brzezinski was 'bleeding' at Mar-a-Lago from a face-lift


Looks like Mika went to the bathroom and washed the blood off her face.


----------



## BlackFlag

skye said:


> -"In case you missed how Brzezinski looked when Trump refused to host her and Crazy Joe in Mar A Lago! -"


This is what Trump looked like at the time:


----------



## BlackFlag

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Ted Frazier said:
> 
> 
> 
> The following picture shows Mika Brzezinski of the Morning Joe show on the day that President Donald Trump claimed to have seen her with a bloody face due to a facelift on Mara Mar-a-Lago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like "bloody face" is a new "Comey tapes". In other words, Trump made shit up once again.
> One photo throws cold water on Trump's claim that Mika Brzezinski was 'bleeding' at Mar-a-Lago from a face-lift
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Mika went to the bathroom and washed the blood off her face.
Click to expand...

She would have asked Dump for help, but his tiny hands can't reach that far.


----------



## skye

I like President Trump !!!


----------



## Snouter

Dorothy Hamill wants her gay haircut back!


----------



## Rexx Taylor

skye said:


> -"In case you missed how Brzezinski looked when Trump refused to host her and Crazy Joe in Mar A Lago! -"


maybe this will give Kathy Griffin a new idea?


----------



## skye

Rexx Taylor said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> -"In case you missed how Brzezinski looked when Trump refused to host her and Crazy Joe in Mar A Lago! -"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe this will give Kathy Griffin a new idea?
Click to expand...



Griffin is finished.


----------



## Nosmo King

Is Trump a mirror of our society?  Does he serve as a accurate barometer of social comportment?  If so, we have become ruder, crasser, more boorish than we can survive. 
His supporters seem to embrace this climate of crassness.  Is it a birds of a feather situation, or are we really in a professional wrestling mindset?  Can we afford a President who routinely demeans the office he was sworn to hold?  Can America survive being so reckless and irresponsible?

Do Trump's tweets serve him well as a leader?  Do they aid his ability to work with Congress to further his agenda?  If so, could someone please explain how?  Where's the virtue in his irrational and often times lying Twitter outbursts?  Why does he insist on making an ass of himself, and by extension every American?

He cannot abide any criticism.  He cannot tolerate anything that casts a pall on his election.  His massive yet fragile ego is sitting in the Oval Office wrecking his message, his administration and our society.  What happened to the man who, in the immediate aftermath of the congressional baseball shootings called for reconciliation and bi partisan cooperation?  Is his memory as short as his bruising temper?

Never before in my sixty years have I ever disrespected a President of the United States.  I have disagreed with them.  In a few instances, I have pitied them (Nixon comes to mind).  But I cannot work up any respect for an adult man, let alone a President, who behaves as badly and acts so arrogantly as the petulant game show host currently occupying the White House.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

skye said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> -"In case you missed how Brzezinski looked when Trump refused to host her and Crazy Joe in Mar A Lago! -"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe this will give Kathy Griffin a new idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Griffin is finished.
Click to expand...

then whos gonna take her place? i miss these D Grade Celebrities holding up other people heads


----------



## BlackFlag

skye said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> -"In case you missed how Brzezinski looked when Trump refused to host her and Crazy Joe in Mar A Lago! -"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe this will give Kathy Griffin a new idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Griffin is finished.
Click to expand...

Nah she WAS finished.  No significant film role in 10 years.  But now the whole world knows her name because you alt-righties turned out to be a bunch of pussy snowflakes.


----------



## deanrd

skye said:


> -"In case you missed how Brzezinski looked when Trump refused to host her and Crazy Joe in Mar A Lago! -"


Before:




After:


----------



## Rexx Taylor

BlackFlag said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> -"In case you missed how Brzezinski looked when Trump refused to host her and Crazy Joe in Mar A Lago! -"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe this will give Kathy Griffin a new idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Griffin is finished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah she WAS finished.  No significant film role in 10 years.  But now the whole world knows her name because you alt-righties turned out to be a bunch of pussy snowflakes.
Click to expand...

if she held up the fake bleeding head of Barney the Dinasour or Big Bird,,,,I would of laffed


----------



## BlackFlag

Rexx Taylor said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> -"In case you missed how Brzezinski looked when Trump refused to host her and Crazy Joe in Mar A Lago! -"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe this will give Kathy Griffin a new idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Griffin is finished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah she WAS finished.  No significant film role in 10 years.  But now the whole world knows her name because you alt-righties turned out to be a bunch of pussy snowflakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if she held up the fake bleeding head of Barney the Dinasour or Big Bird,,,,I would of laffed
Click to expand...

What?  Seek help.


----------



## deanrd

Trump is the American president and look at what he does.  Republicans are too nasty to be embarrassed.


----------



## skye

bwahaaaa


----------



## Rexx Taylor

well there goes the ratings of morning joe,,,no one wants to see blood at 6am


----------



## Rexx Taylor

skye said:


> bwahaaaa


i wonder if Hillarys face bled after her last face lift


----------



## BlackFlag

Rexx Taylor said:


> well there goes the ratings of morning joe,,,no one wants to see blood at 6am


Tell that to Trump's colon


----------



## deanrd

skye said:


> bwahaaaa


That is so funny.  If anything, this proves Trump is a sad clown.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

i watched morning joe off and on in 2008,,,just to see if Zinzinbrinski ever forgot to wear panties


----------



## skye

deanrd said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> bwahaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is so funny.  If anything, this proves Trump is a sad clown.
Click to expand...



Trump is not sad.

You are sad.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

skye said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> bwahaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is so funny.  If anything, this proves Trump is a sad clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not sad.
> 
> You are sad.
Click to expand...

if anyone is in a sad state, its maxine waters who just can never get her numbers right. especially with the US population !


----------



## Rexx Taylor

for all we know,,,Maxine Waters face is stapled on


----------



## Rexx Taylor

maybe steven speilberg/george lucus will use Mika in "Poltergeist part 5"


----------



## Rexx Taylor

skye said:


> -"In case you missed how Brzezinski looked when Trump refused to host her and Crazy Joe in Mar A Lago! -"


Mike Brizizizninski,,,,the next hot halloween costume?


----------



## martybegan

playtime said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sen Ben Sasse is playing right into the progressive's hands.
> 
> The time for civility was over during Bush II's term. You idiots made the bed, now sleep in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^  uh-huh....  spoken like a true trumanzee.... ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'cept you got a reply showing some crazy making a sign that i wouldn't agree with  & i got a post that shows a crazy is in the whitehouse because of the crazies that are crazy for voting for that  crazy & STILL have no problems with his craziness.
> 
> lol... _* & that =*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then the Crazy just kept escalating until you got Trump.
> 
> and guess what? Keep it up and you will get moar Trump.
> 
> I wanted Cruz or Jindal, don't blame my ass for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you defend him as if you did...   which really is a distinction without a difference.
Click to expand...


It's called the lesser of two evils, and the vapors he gives progressive morons is like delicious tears.

The tears of infinite sadness, yummy! (With apologies to Eric Cartman)


----------



## Lakhota

Trump is a gross pig.






*'Botched' Star Dr. Terry Dubrow Says Trump is Body Shaming with Plastic Surgery Jab*


----------



## Rustic

Ted Frazier said:


> The following picture shows Mika Brzezinski of the Morning Joe show on the day that President Donald Trump claimed to have seen her with a bloody face due to a facelift on Mara Mar-a-Lago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like "bloody face" is a new "Comey tapes". In other words, Trump made shit up once again.
> One photo throws cold water on Trump's claim that Mika Brzezinski was 'bleeding' at Mar-a-Lago from a face-lift


Looks like repugnant shit


----------



## Rustic

Rustic said:


> Ted Frazier said:
> 
> 
> 
> The following picture shows Mika Brzezinski of the Morning Joe show on the day that President Donald Trump claimed to have seen her with a bloody face due to a facelift on Mara Mar-a-Lago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like "bloody face" is a new "Comey tapes". In other words, Trump made shit up once again.
> One photo throws cold water on Trump's claim that Mika Brzezinski was 'bleeding' at Mar-a-Lago from a face-lift
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like repugnant shit
Click to expand...

...only a mother could love


----------



## busybee01

skye said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> bwahaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is so funny.  If anything, this proves Trump is a sad clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not sad.
> 
> You are sad.
Click to expand...


You are sadly sick in the head just like Trump. You are what we get if we drag a dollar through a trailer park.


----------



## theHawk

TyroneSlothrop said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't crush that dwarf, hand me the pliers.
> 
> 
> 
> *You need quotation marks on that ..its Firesign Theater*
> 
> 
> 'Please Just Stop'
> Trump’s Attack On MSNBC Host Is Too Much For Some GOPers
> 
> 
> Trump’s attack on Mika Brzezinski, who he claimed visited his Mar-a-Lago resort while “bleeding badly from a face-lift,” was reminiscent of his many remarks on women’s appearances during his campaign for president.
Click to expand...


"Bleeding badly from a facelift" is a "vicious attack"? 

Funny how these liberal feminist c*nts claim they want equal rights, but one little insult against them and they quickly pull out the girl victim card and accuse the other party of being "misogynist".


----------



## Davebd1985

Have you ever seen someone after a facelift, nasty stuff.  also to add, "Funny how this conservative sexist c*nts defend --Bend over-- for their leader whenever he makes a mistake!, Then they quickly pull the victim card and call the other party "Libtards"to boot!" Ironic aye.


----------



## Snouter

busybee01 said:


> You are sadly sick in the head just like Trump. You are what we get if we drag a dollar through a trailer park.



busybee001, the mod " don't taze meh breh" reclassed one of my excellent threads to the "rubber room" forum.  busybee001, do you feel you have the educational background and experience to judge another person here at this adware, malware filled site?  Or are you a low IQ person like "don't taze meh" and an idiotic reactionary?


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> When will libs lean the mean of sarcasm?


Isn't it telling that when ever a lefty says something about a rightie if it is taken wrong by the people suddenly it was JUST a joke? And who follows that with insistence that no one gets the joke but that is all it was?


----------



## Care4all

Rexx Taylor said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> bwahaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder if Hillarys face bled after her last face lift
Click to expand...

i wonder if Trump's did?  His eye-lift was a terrible job...


----------



## OKTexas

Ted Frazier said:


> The following picture shows Mika Brzezinski of the Morning Joe show on the day that President Donald Trump claimed to have seen her with a bloody face due to a facelift on Mara Mar-a-Lago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like "bloody face" is a new "Comey tapes". In other words, Trump made shit up once again.
> One photo throws cold water on Trump's claim that Mika Brzezinski was 'bleeding' at Mar-a-Lago from a face-lift




I think it's fake news, all metadata has been removed form the photo so there's no way to verify when it was taken.


.


----------



## Synthaholic

CrusaderFrank said:


> ewww, gross


Yeah, Mika isn't a hottie like Republican women.


----------



## Synthaholic

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> When will libs lean the mean of sarcasm?


You mean like Kathy Griffin?


----------



## deanrd

Synthaholic said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ewww, gross
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Mika isn't a hottie like Republican women.
> 
> View attachment 136255
Click to expand...






My favorite is Republican and racist Virginia Foxx.  One eye looking AT you and one eye looking FOR you.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> When will libs lean the mean of sarcasm?



They just don't get it.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Ted Frazier said:


> The following picture shows Mika Brzezinski of the Morning Joe show on the day that President Donald Trump claimed to have seen her with a bloody face due to a facelift on Mara Mar-a-Lago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like "bloody face" is a new "Comey tapes". In other words, Trump made shit up once again.
> One photo throws cold water on Trump's claim that Mika Brzezinski was 'bleeding' at Mar-a-Lago from a face-lift


Out of bounds. She's a nice looking lady despite her politics.

FUCK TRUMP AND ALL HIS DiCK LICKERS THAT SUPPORT THIS BULLSHIT


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Wyatt earp

Synthaholic said:


>






 



.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Synthaholic said:


>




You have not seen Kathrine have you?







 



.


----------



## Care4all

OKTexas said:


> Ted Frazier said:
> 
> 
> 
> The following picture shows Mika Brzezinski of the Morning Joe show on the day that President Donald Trump claimed to have seen her with a bloody face due to a facelift on Mara Mar-a-Lago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like "bloody face" is a new "Comey tapes". In other words, Trump made shit up once again.
> One photo throws cold water on Trump's claim that Mika Brzezinski was 'bleeding' at Mar-a-Lago from a face-lift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's fake news, all metadata has been removed form the photo so there's no way to verify when it was taken.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Of course you think it is fake, Palm trees and all!  

Let me give you a hint....No woman would go out in public, let alone to Mara lLago with her face all bloody from a face lift

Your demigod is the liar of all liars


----------



## Crixus

Ted Frazier said:


> The following picture shows Mika Brzezinski of the Morning Joe show on the day that President Donald Trump claimed to have seen her with a bloody face due to a facelift on Mara Mar-a-Lago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like "bloody face" is a new "Comey tapes". In other words, Trump made shit up once again.
> One photo throws cold water on Trump's claim that Mika Brzezinski was 'bleeding' at Mar-a-Lago from a face-lift




No one cares about the stupid split tails ugly face. Not one person.


----------



## Crixus

BlackFlag said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will libs lean the mean of sarcasm?
> 
> 
> 
> Most people, when they're kids, are taught how to show respect.  Born into the mob, and neglected by his parents, I guess we can't really expect Trump to have any sense of shame or dignity.
Click to expand...



That was just a hoot. So what's Mika and rock and roll Joe's excuse then? Or for that matte, what's your deal? You never made fun of anyone?


----------



## Care4all

The president got us to change the topic from Flynn and Flynn with Peter Smith asking/ hiring hackers, including two Russian hackers to steal or find Clinton's missing personal emails....  watch the news....

It's TRUMPs modus operandi....look over there....distraction.


----------



## radical right

Crixus said:


> No one cares about the stupid split tails ugly face. Not one person.



Untrue. Trump spends hours a day watching it on TV.


----------



## Crixus

bear513 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have not seen Kathrine have you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 136265
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...



The woman is way to skinny and her head is not proportionate to her body. Bitch needs to eat a banana.


----------



## radical right

Crixus said:


> The woman is way to skinny and her head is not proportionate to her body. Bitch needs to eat a banana.



Any woman looks skinny standing next to Trump.


----------



## Crixus

radical right said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one cares about the stupid split tails ugly face. Not one person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untrue. Trump spends hours a day watching it on TV.
Click to expand...



Among many. That was one of the reasons many did not want trump. He can be led off topic by has been a and never we're like Mika and Rock and roll Joe. Really, most people make fun of them anyway. How can one not?


----------



## Crixus

radical right said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> The woman is way to skinny and her head is not proportionate to her body. Bitch needs to eat a banana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any woman looks skinny standing next to Trump.
Click to expand...



No dude, she is like count her ribs skinny, and she has huge teeth and she autohas the unappealing "Foux news blond" thing going on to. All together she only comes away with about 145 boner points. 300 is avrage.


----------



## mudwhistle

Ted Frazier said:


> The following picture shows Mika Brzezinski of the Morning Joe show on the day that President Donald Trump claimed to have seen her with a bloody face due to a facelift on Mara Mar-a-Lago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like "bloody face" is a new "Comey tapes". In other words, Trump made shit up once again.
> One photo throws cold water on Trump's claim that Mika Brzezinski was 'bleeding' at Mar-a-Lago from a face-lift


Once again.....you idiots act like you're too ignorant to understand the joke.

This woman is a horrid, nasty, woman who spends 3 hours every morning saying horrible things about Trump. She like a dumber version of Kathy Griffin. What Trump said about her is nothing compared to what she says every day about Trump.


----------



## Flanders

*This tweet from The Donald offended Democrats and their media mouthpieces so deeply they want him impeached or his resignation: *

I heard poorly rated @Morning_Joe speaks badly of me (don't watch anymore). Then how come low I.Q. Crazy Mika, along with Psycho Joe, came to Mar-a-Lago 3 nights in a row around New Year's Eve, and insisted on joining me. She was bleeding badly from a face-lift. I said no!​
*Democrats took moral indignation to a new low even for them. On top of the usual feminazi horseshit, Democrats added the most absurd element of all: The offending tweet is beneath the dignity of the office. Conservatives are even repeating that nonsense. In short: There has been no dignity in the office since President Clinton shoved a cigar up an intern’s rear end in the Oval Office.

NOTE: When President’s Clinton’s questionable behavior was news Democrats pooh-poohed it away by claiming his personal life was nobody’s business except his own —— and of course Hillary’s business who called Bubba’s prurient tastes a vast Right-wing conspiracy. Many of those same Democrats who took part in trivializing shameful conduct are still in office along with many of our so-called journalists.

Incidentally, whitewashing the Blue Dress Scandal included Bible-thumper Jesse Jackson who was called in to counsel the degenerate. I always wondered who did the counseling since da reverend had a few problems of his own: *

Had Affair as He Counseled Clinton​
Jesse Jackson Admits Affair, Illegitimate Child
           By ABC News
           Jan. 18

Jesse Jackson Admits Affair, Illegitimate Child​
*I suggest President Trump tweet asking for help from a friendly Bible-thumper. It worked for Clinton.*


----------



## Care4all

Crixus said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will libs lean the mean of sarcasm?
> 
> 
> 
> Most people, when they're kids, are taught how to show respect.  Born into the mob, and neglected by his parents, I guess we can't really expect Trump to have any sense of shame or dignity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was just a hoot. So what's Mika and rock and roll Joe's excuse then? Or for that matte, what's your deal? You never made fun of anyone?
Click to expand...

Jiminnee Cricket!!

He's the damned president of the USA, for goodness sake!!!

STOP DEFENDING HIS INFANTILE and shameful ANTICS.....

YOU and your ilk of ass kissers, ARE the problem!!!


----------



## mudwhistle

BlackFlag said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> -"In case you missed how Brzezinski looked when Trump refused to host her and Crazy Joe in Mar A Lago! -"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe this will give Kathy Griffin a new idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Griffin is finished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah she WAS finished.  No significant film role in 10 years.  But now the whole world knows her name because you alt-righties turned out to be a bunch of pussy snowflakes.
Click to expand...

Apparently the snowflakes in the media is who had the problem.....not us. We didn't make such a fuss over it. They did.


----------



## mudwhistle

Care4all said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will libs lean the mean of sarcasm?
> 
> 
> 
> Most people, when they're kids, are taught how to show respect.  Born into the mob, and neglected by his parents, I guess we can't really expect Trump to have any sense of shame or dignity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was just a hoot. So what's Mika and rock and roll Joe's excuse then? Or for that matte, what's your deal? You never made fun of anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jiminnee Cricket!!
> 
> He's the damned president of the USA, for goodness sake!!!
> 
> STOP DEFENDING HIS INFANTILE and shameful ANTICS.....
> 
> YOU and your ilk of ass kissers, ARE the problem!!!
Click to expand...

Yet every time Obama did this you guys told us we were overreacting. 
Go figure.


----------



## radical right

mudwhistle said:


> This woman is a horrid, nasty, woman who spends 3 hours every morning saying horrible things about Trump. She like a dumber version of Kathy Griffin. What Trump said about her is nothing compared to what she says every day about Trump.



Actually Scarboro spend three times as much time attacking Trump as Mika, yet Trump attacked the little woman.


----------



## mudwhistle

radical right said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This woman is a horrid, nasty, woman who spends 3 hours every morning saying horrible things about Trump. She like a dumber version of Kathy Griffin. What Trump said about her is nothing compared to what she says every day about Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Scarboro spend three times as much time attacking Trump as Mika, yet Trump attacked the little woman.
Click to expand...

Trump attacked Scarboro too, dumbass. You only want to talk about Trump picking on this horrid woman. The shit they say about Trump EVERY MORNING isn't fit for public consumption.

Personally, I think both of them should be taken off the air for their insulting behavior toward the POTUS.


----------



## Crixus

Care4all said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will libs lean the mean of sarcasm?
> 
> 
> 
> Most people, when they're kids, are taught how to show respect.  Born into the mob, and neglected by his parents, I guess we can't really expect Trump to have any sense of shame or dignity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was just a hoot. So what's Mika and rock and roll Joe's excuse then? Or for that matte, what's your deal? You never made fun of anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jiminnee Cricket!!
> 
> He's the damned president of the USA, for goodness sake!!!
> 
> STOP DEFENDING HIS INFANTILE and shameful ANTICS.....
> 
> YOU and your ilk of ass kissers, ARE the problem!!!
Click to expand...




Obama most likely watched an American embassador get killed as well as let all the black folks in his home town commit record murders against each other. You defended him for that.


----------



## radical right

mudwhistle said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This woman is a horrid, nasty, woman who spends 3 hours every morning saying horrible things about Trump. She like a dumber version of Kathy Griffin. What Trump said about her is nothing compared to what she says every day about Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Scarboro spend three times as much time attacking Trump as Mika, yet Trump attacked the little woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Trump attacked Scarboro too,* dumbass. You only want to talk about Trump picking on this horrid woman. The shit they say about Trump EVERY MORNING isn't fit for public consumption.
> 
> Personally, I think both of them should be taken off the air for their insulting behavior toward the POTUS.
Click to expand...


Really?  Then it means Joe TKO'd Trump, and all Trump did was swat at Joe with his tiny hands.  Trump didn't even leave a mark.


----------



## mudwhistle

radical right said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This woman is a horrid, nasty, woman who spends 3 hours every morning saying horrible things about Trump. She like a dumber version of Kathy Griffin. What Trump said about her is nothing compared to what she says every day about Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Scarboro spend three times as much time attacking Trump as Mika, yet Trump attacked the little woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Trump attacked Scarboro too,* dumbass. You only want to talk about Trump picking on this horrid woman. The shit they say about Trump EVERY MORNING isn't fit for public consumption.
> 
> Personally, I think both of them should be taken off the air for their insulting behavior toward the POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Then it means Joe TKO'd Trump, and all Trump did was swat at Joe with his tiny hands.  Trump didn't even leave a mark.
Click to expand...

The impression I get from that show is Joe is the talker and Mika is the pretty blonde who nods in agreement to everything he says. She's the left's version of eye-candy....but she doesn't smile and cheer everyone up. She's always scowling and making nasty air-headed remarks.


----------



## NYcarbineer

A guy married to a woman with fake titties probably shouldn't make facelift jokes.


----------



## radical right

mudwhistle said:


> The impression I get from that show is Joe is the talker and Mika is the pretty blonde who nods in agreement to everything he says. She's the left's version of eye-candy....but she doesn't smile and cheer everyone up. She's always scowling and making nasty air-headed remarks.



You said Trump attacked Scarboro who goes after Trump many times as much, yet Trump only fights back against women.


----------



## sealybobo

Ted Frazier said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ewww, gross
> 
> 
> 
> What happened? Did you run into Kellyanne Conway?
Click to expand...

Can you believe the Trump camps excuse for these tweets? He's a fighter. That's their talking point


----------



## NYcarbineer

Trump threw a fit because Mika and Joe were having too much fun mocking Trump's fake Time magazine cover that Trump got busted for.


----------



## sealybobo

NYcarbineer said:


> Trump threw a fit because Mika and Joe were having too much fun mocking Trump's fake Time magazine cover that Trump got busted for.


Kellyanne Conway is saying that Trump's the victim. Every day he has to hear about dementia, unfit to hold the office, thug, bully. 

So forget about what he said. People are being mean to him! Wow


----------



## mudwhistle

mudwhistle said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This woman is a horrid, nasty, woman who spends 3 hours every morning saying horrible things about Trump. She like a dumber version of Kathy Griffin. What Trump said about her is nothing compared to what she says every day about Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Scarboro spend three times as much time attacking Trump as Mika, yet Trump attacked the little woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Trump attacked Scarboro too,* dumbass. You only want to talk about Trump picking on this horrid woman. The shit they say about Trump EVERY MORNING isn't fit for public consumption.
> 
> Personally, I think both of them should be taken off the air for their insulting behavior toward the POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Then it means Joe TKO'd Trump, and all Trump did was swat at Joe with his tiny hands.  Trump didn't even leave a mark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The impression I get from that show is Joe is the talker and Mika is the pretty blonde who nods in agreement to everything he says. She's the left's version of eye-candy....but she doesn't smile and cheer everyone up. She's always scowling and making nasty air-headed remarks.
Click to expand...

Let's face it, Morning Joe is a fraud. He doesn't talk like a conservative.  If they hadn't anointed him as one you'd think he was just like the rest of the liberals on CNN. Nope, he's the left's idea of what a conservative who has seen the light is. And he only has the show because CNN thinks his criticism of Republicans is somehow legit.


----------



## eagle1462010

Trump was out of Line in this Tweet.

It is understandable that he is PISSED with the attacks by the Liberal Media, and the Swamp.  But this was no way to react............

You should count to 10 and not TWEET ANGRY.................EVEN IN SARCASM...................when your angry you may post some crazy shit........

Wasn't Presidential...........but will be forgotten as the other battles proceed.  In regards to being STUPID on this  tweet..............the day people stop posting stupid crap on the internet would be the day the internet no longer existed.


----------



## gipper

Yes...the hypocrisy of the left is enormous.

Clinton's behavior was far worse by any reasonable analysis, but the Left did all it could to protect him.  Had Monica not kept the blue dress, millions of Americans TODAY would call her a lying bitch.


----------



## sealybobo

Kellyanne is crying that people are attacking Trump's physical and mental ability to serve.

Omg that's what they did to Hillary! What a fucking baby


----------



## sealybobo

eagle1462010 said:


> Trump was out of Line in this Tweet.
> 
> It is understandable that he is PISSED with the attacks by the Liberal Media, and the Swamp.  But this was no way to react............
> 
> You should count to 10 and not TWEET ANGRY.................EVEN IN SARCASM...................when your angry you may post some crazy shit........
> 
> Wasn't Presidential...........but will be forgotten as the other battles proceed.  In regards to being STUPID on this  tweet..............the day people stop posting stupid crap on the internet would be the day the internet no longer existed.


Yeah but the POTUS?

If you ask me he sends these tweets to distract from something else. What bills got passed yesterday?

The Democrats are such sheep. No wonder the lying Republicans win


----------



## eagle1462010

Enjoy your moment...............dramatize it up and play it out for all you can get out of it.

It's simply what your side does as does the Swamp.............the attacks will continue........

If you are interested on what I think of the TWEET...........

I don't agree with it.  It was NOT PRESIDENTIAL..................He should never TWEET ANGRY..............even though he was using SARCASM.......

Enjoy your moment liberals.....the REAL BATTLE STILL GOES ON.

CNN...........btw..............is being sued for 100 MILLION DOLLARS for slander................ENJOY that as well.


----------



## eagle1462010

sealybobo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was out of Line in this Tweet.
> 
> It is understandable that he is PISSED with the attacks by the Liberal Media, and the Swamp.  But this was no way to react............
> 
> You should count to 10 and not TWEET ANGRY.................EVEN IN SARCASM...................when your angry you may post some crazy shit........
> 
> Wasn't Presidential...........but will be forgotten as the other battles proceed.  In regards to being STUPID on this  tweet..............the day people stop posting stupid crap on the internet would be the day the internet no longer existed.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but the POTUS?
> 
> If you ask me he sends these tweets to distract from something else. What bills got passed yesterday?
> 
> The Democrats are such sheep. No wonder the lying Republicans win
Click to expand...

Yesterday he won in court................Supreme court decision on Travel Ban............don't know why he tweeted that.

Don't agree with it.............understand he's pissed at the constant attack.............which is now turning in on the attackers.


----------



## mudwhistle

radical right said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The impression I get from that show is Joe is the talker and Mika is the pretty blonde who nods in agreement to everything he says. She's the left's version of eye-candy....but she doesn't smile and cheer everyone up. She's always scowling and making nasty air-headed remarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said Trump attacked Scarboro who goes after Trump many times as much, yet Trump only fights back against women.
Click to expand...

And YOU'RE a liar.


Who the fuck are you?

Who's sock are you?


----------



## JoeMoma

It's just Trump being Trump.  No need for bible thumping help, this kind of stuff is partly what won him the election.  The people that voted for him for the most part don't give a shit about this.  And those that hate Trump are going to hate him no matter what.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Come on.  She had it coming.  Now she wants to scream victim.  Too bad.  Suck it up buttercup.


----------



## eagle1462010

JoeMoma said:


> It's just Trump being Trump.  No need for bible thumping help, this kind of stuff is partly what won him the election.  The people that voted for him for the most part don't give a shit about this.  And those that hate Trump are going to hate him no matter what.


It will not change the price of rice in China for me.  I don't agree with the Tweet............but it in the long run it is meaningless..............

You are correct........it just Trump being Trump...........quite frankly he doesn't give a shit.............Should be obvious by now.


----------



## gipper

JoeMoma said:


> It's just Trump being Trump.  No need for bible thumping help, this kind of stuff is partly what won him the election.  The people that voted for him for the most part don't give a shit about this.  And those that hate Trump are going to hate him no matter what.


Could be he really loves to incite lefties.  It is working.  They are all raging incoherently.


----------



## radical right

mudwhistle said:


> Who the fuck are you?
> 
> Who's sock are you?



Why does Trump go after women? Rosie, Megyn, Mika, Arianna, etc.


----------



## Mac1958

Just another embarrassment, the latest humiliation.  

Throw it on the pile and hope someone figures out a way to clean it up.
.


----------



## peach174

Perhaps MSNBC should have treated our New President with more respect and should stop spreading the lies and hateful spins.

You're getting back exactly what you were dishing out.
Disrespect anyone, especially any President and you wil get disrespect back.
Paybacks a bitch ain't it.
The lefts intolerance for opposing opinions is down right despicable.


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> Kellyanne is crying that people are attacking Trump's physical and mental ability to serve.
> 
> Omg that's what they did to Hillary! What a fucking baby


Yep....Hillary never called anyone deplorable.


----------



## eagle1462010

radical right said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck are you?
> 
> Who's sock are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does Trump go after women? Rosie, Megyn, Mika, Arianna, etc.
Click to expand...

As you just suddenly forget all the men he's bashed as well.

He is a EQUAL OPPORTUNITY BASHER.  Haven't you noticed.


----------



## Mac1958

Every time he reaches a new low, he starts looking for a newer one.


----------



## eagle1462010

Mac1958 said:


> Every time he reaches a new low, he starts looking for a newer one.


----------



## mudwhistle

radical right said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck are you?
> 
> Who's sock are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does Trump go after women? Rosie, Megyn, Mika, Arianna, etc.
Click to expand...

Trump only has issues with women who insult him......go figure.

Women don't deserve the right to be assholes to people and not suffer any backlash from it just because they have a vagina.


----------



## radical right

eagle1462010 said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck are you?
> 
> Who's sock are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does Trump go after women? Rosie, Megyn, Mika, Arianna, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you just suddenly forget all the men he's bashed as well.
> He is a EQUAL OPPORTUNITY BASHER.  Haven't you noticed.
Click to expand...


Trump attacks women over their looks or their sexuality, which if kinda sick if you think about it.


----------



## Mac1958

This is the guy who said:

*Trump: "I Could Stand In the Middle Of Fifth Avenue And Shoot Somebody And I Wouldn't Lose Any Voters"*

I guess he knew what he was talking about.  Followers gonna follow.
*.*


----------



## iceberg

bill718 said:


> Ted Frazier said:
> 
> 
> 
> The following picture shows Mika Brzezinski of the Morning Joe show on the day that President Donald Trump claimed to have seen her with a bloody face due to a facelift on Mara Mar-a-Lago.
> 
> Looks like "bloody face" is a new "Comey tapes". In other words, Trump made shit up once again.
> One photo throws cold water on Trump's claim that Mika Brzezinski was 'bleeding' at Mar-a-Lago from a face-lift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump said the earth was flat, his supporters would believe it. If Trump pooped on his supporters shoes, they'd find a way to justify it.
Click to expand...


and if trump said the earth was round the liberals would call bullshit and demand an investigation.


----------



## Seawytch

radical right said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one cares about the stupid split tails ugly face. Not one person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untrue. Trump spends hours a day watching it on TV.
Click to expand...


After he claimed he "doesn't watch" CNN or MSNBC. Hello he lied.


----------



## gtopa1

Meh; the flyspecs are lapping it up. lol. I thought it was quite funny AND VERY ACCURATE, Those two...Mika and Joe, are pathetic and frankly disgusting. But hey; who cares. They only do it for the ratings. It's not as if they're anything other than Fakefukistanis!!

Greg


----------



## Seawytch

You Trump Cultists actually think he has great hair, don't you?


----------



## rightwinger

So Mr President....who won?

You instructed your staff to characterize yourself as a "fighter" who fights fire with fire

Rather than fight fire with fire and offer up petty insults, Scarborough and Brzezinski used your rant as more evidence that you are not fit to be President. Your mental state is being called into question Mr President.....and you are adding fuel to the fire


----------



## eagle1462010

I see the Swamp being attacked.

I see the Lying Media being attacked.

I see the people of this country realizing that they have been lied to for too long.  Quite frankly, Americans don't give a rip about them anymore.  Americans like Trump because he simply doesn't care.  Even when he gets outlandish some times......................We might go...............Damn Trump that was a dumb thing to say................like I did on this one..............but the focus is on the real battle going on............

A BATTLE AGAINST THE LIES.............and SELF SERVING POLITICIANS who no longer serve the public but themselves..........and this is battle that we are starting to Win.


----------



## martybegan

JoeMoma said:


> It's just Trump being Trump.  No need for bible thumping help, this kind of stuff is partly what won him the election.  The people that voted for him for the most part don't give a shit about this.  And those that hate Trump are going to hate him no matter what.



Plus all the previous cases of the vapors on the left has desensitized people who are either lukewarm on Trump, or even mildly unhappy with him. If the left hadn't been blasting him on a daily basis this story would have much longer legs. But it will get lost in the constant bashing that has been going on in earnest since the inauguration.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## NYcarbineer

Seawytch said:


> You Trump Cultists actually think he has great hair, don't you?



They remind me in some ways of the Scientologists.


----------



## mudwhistle

Mac1958 said:


> Every time he reaches a new low, he starts looking for a newer one.


No....the media lies about what the standards are and constantly claim that this time sets a new low.

I think it's clear that the media loves defining the rules we must all abide to.....and constantly ignores their own rule-breaking. What they seem to have issues with Trump is that he doesn't play by their fake rules. Who gave them the right to decide how a president is supposed to act?

Obama was an unholy nightmare when the cameras are off. A rude despicable man. A man who enjoyed cussing people out and showing off his hardon on flights to female reporters knowing they couldn't get away. He was controled and packaged for public consumption. He rarely spoke without a teleprompter because his handlers didn't want the public to see what he was really like. Hillary was the same, a terrible woman.
Trump is a guy who surprises everyone who meets him because the MSM paints him as such an ogre. Trump is just a guy that doesn't mince words. If you act like an asshole he lets you know it.


----------



## Mac1958

mudwhistle said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time he reaches a new low, he starts looking for a newer one.
> 
> 
> 
> No....the media lies about what the standards are and constantly claim that this time sets a new low.
> 
> I think it's clear that the media loves defining the rules we must all abide to.....and constantly ignores their own rule-breaking. What they seem to have issues with Trump is that he doesn't play by their fake rules. Who gave them the right to decide how a president is supposed to act?
> 
> Obama was an unholy nightmare when the cameras are off. A rude despicable man. A man who enjoyed cussing people out and showing off his hardon on flights to female reporters knowing they couldn't get away. He was controled and packaged for public consumption. He rarely spoke without a teleprompter because his handlers didn't want the public to see what he was really like. Hillary was the same, a terrible woman.
> Trump is a guy who surprises everyone who meets him because the MSM paints him as such an ogre. Trump is just a guy that doesn't mince words. If you act like an asshole he lets you know it.
Click to expand...

His tweets and the media are two entirely different things, by his own design.

He tweets to AVOID the media, and it works - it shows us what he really is, unfiltered.
.


----------



## iceberg

Mac1958 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time he reaches a new low, he starts looking for a newer one.
> 
> 
> 
> No....the media lies about what the standards are and constantly claim that this time sets a new low.
> 
> I think it's clear that the media loves defining the rules we must all abide to.....and constantly ignores their own rule-breaking. What they seem to have issues with Trump is that he doesn't play by their fake rules. Who gave them the right to decide how a president is supposed to act?
> 
> Obama was an unholy nightmare when the cameras are off. A rude despicable man. A man who enjoyed cussing people out and showing off his hardon on flights to female reporters knowing they couldn't get away. He was controled and packaged for public consumption. He rarely spoke without a teleprompter because his handlers didn't want the public to see what he was really like. Hillary was the same, a terrible woman.
> Trump is a guy who surprises everyone who meets him because the MSM paints him as such an ogre. Trump is just a guy that doesn't mince words. If you act like an asshole he lets you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His tweets and the media are two entirely different things, by his own design.
> 
> He tweets to AVOID the media, and it works - it shows us what he really is, unfiltered.
> .
Click to expand...

and i would rather know that than get a lie handed to me wrapped up by the media to be "presentable" but knowing i still can't trust them.


----------



## Camp

*The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *

*This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
*
President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.

President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Seawytch

mudwhistle said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time he reaches a new low, he starts looking for a newer one.
> 
> 
> 
> No....the media lies about what the standards are and constantly claim that this time sets a new low.
> 
> I think it's clear that the media loves defining the rules we must all abide to.....and constantly ignores their own rule-breaking. What they seem to have issues with Trump is that he doesn't play by their fake rules. Who gave them the right to decide how a president is supposed to act?
> 
> Obama was an unholy nightmare when the cameras are off. A rude despicable man. A man who enjoyed cussing people out and showing off his hardon on flights to female reporters knowing they couldn't get away. He was controled and packaged for public consumption. He rarely spoke without a teleprompter because his handlers didn't want the public to see what he was really like. Hillary was the same, a terrible woman.
> Trump is a guy who surprises everyone who meets him because the MSM paints him as such an ogre. Trump is just a guy that doesn't mince words. If you act like an asshole he lets you know it.
Click to expand...



What about his hair? You think he has great hair don't you?


----------



## martybegan

Camp said:


> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *



Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.

For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.

I guess that's over at certain levels. 

When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?

Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.


----------



## Mac1958

iceberg said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time he reaches a new low, he starts looking for a newer one.
> 
> 
> 
> No....the media lies about what the standards are and constantly claim that this time sets a new low.
> 
> I think it's clear that the media loves defining the rules we must all abide to.....and constantly ignores their own rule-breaking. What they seem to have issues with Trump is that he doesn't play by their fake rules. Who gave them the right to decide how a president is supposed to act?
> 
> Obama was an unholy nightmare when the cameras are off. A rude despicable man. A man who enjoyed cussing people out and showing off his hardon on flights to female reporters knowing they couldn't get away. He was controled and packaged for public consumption. He rarely spoke without a teleprompter because his handlers didn't want the public to see what he was really like. Hillary was the same, a terrible woman.
> Trump is a guy who surprises everyone who meets him because the MSM paints him as such an ogre. Trump is just a guy that doesn't mince words. If you act like an asshole he lets you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His tweets and the media are two entirely different things, by his own design.
> 
> He tweets to AVOID the media, and it works - it shows us what he really is, unfiltered.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and i would rather know that than get a lie handed to me wrapped up by the media to be "presentable" but knowing i still can't trust them.
Click to expand...

I would rather not be humiliated and embarrassed about my President, concerned that his complete lack of respect for his office and his complete lack of impulse control present a clear and present danger to my country.

The media is a different story altogether, and has absolutely nothing to do with my concerns.
.


----------



## iceberg

Mac1958 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time he reaches a new low, he starts looking for a newer one.
> 
> 
> 
> No....the media lies about what the standards are and constantly claim that this time sets a new low.
> 
> I think it's clear that the media loves defining the rules we must all abide to.....and constantly ignores their own rule-breaking. What they seem to have issues with Trump is that he doesn't play by their fake rules. Who gave them the right to decide how a president is supposed to act?
> 
> Obama was an unholy nightmare when the cameras are off. A rude despicable man. A man who enjoyed cussing people out and showing off his hardon on flights to female reporters knowing they couldn't get away. He was controled and packaged for public consumption. He rarely spoke without a teleprompter because his handlers didn't want the public to see what he was really like. Hillary was the same, a terrible woman.
> Trump is a guy who surprises everyone who meets him because the MSM paints him as such an ogre. Trump is just a guy that doesn't mince words. If you act like an asshole he lets you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His tweets and the media are two entirely different things, by his own design.
> 
> He tweets to AVOID the media, and it works - it shows us what he really is, unfiltered.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and i would rather know that than get a lie handed to me wrapped up by the media to be "presentable" but knowing i still can't trust them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would rather not be humiliated and embarrassed about my President, concerned that his complete lack of respect for his office and his complete lack of impulse control present a clear and present danger to my country.
> 
> The media is a different story altogether, and has absolutely nothing to do with my concerns.
> .
Click to expand...

no argument there but to a large % of our population this time around was going to be just that. embarrassed by hillary or trump. for those that cry foul at the comparison well, they tend to be the problem. can see the worst in others but not in who they support.

if i had my choice neither would have ran and we could buy an island somewhere to ship them too and they could spend the rest of their time on this earth together, on an island, away from us. but that wasn't on the ballot.

the "deplorables" had enough. had enough shoving a liberal agenda down their throats, lied to by the media over and over and over again, and tired of being ignored and made the bad guy for no other reason than...well they're white mostly. older white males somehow became the debil under obama. 

i know i've had more than enough of that.

perhaps the media *should* be part of your concern. if they were not dogging him 24x7 would be he on twitter fighting back? if he quit doing his tweets, would the media stop dogging him?

so the tweets have zero to do with the media dogging him, they're just another bullet in their own arsenal.

now this shit about bleeding faces and so forth yea - unneeded and uncool drama. but to stop the lies and push from the media telling us how to think it was not going to be pretty and likely takes someone like trump.

he's going to change things to be sure. good or bad is all preference.


----------



## dannyboys

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> His actions are unPresidential, distracting to his agenda and disapproved by a majority of Americans:
> 
> Fox News Poll:  Voters say Trump's tweets hurting agenda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is great but he seem not to get the clue his tweets are just distracting and childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya think?  LOL
> 
> Personally, I think he's bored being President; too much work doncha' know, and would rather just go back to golfing and Tweeting for the rest of his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the thing I would rather suffer four years of his tweets than one day of Pence being President!
> 
> So let get him a intern in a blue dress to distract him from tweeting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Buckle up, buckaroos, because I think Trump will be tweeting for years but President Pence will be sworn in before 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would rather have Rosie O'DONNELL sit on my face and make me guess her weight before accepting Pence as President!
Click to expand...




Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> His actions are unPresidential, distracting to his agenda and disapproved by a majority of Americans:
> 
> Fox News Poll:  Voters say Trump's tweets hurting agenda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is great but he seem not to get the clue his tweets are just distracting and childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya think?  LOL
> 
> Personally, I think he's bored being President; too much work doncha' know, and would rather just go back to golfing and Tweeting for the rest of his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the thing I would rather suffer four years of his tweets than one day of Pence being President!
> 
> So let get him a intern in a blue dress to distract him from tweeting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Buckle up, buckaroos, because I think Trump will be tweeting for years but President Pence will be sworn in before 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would rather have Rosie O'DONNELL sit on my face and make me guess her weight before accepting Pence as President!
Click to expand...

The LIBs better hope that Trump stays put. Imagine who Pence would put on the SC if he had a chance.
Hint: First name: Ted.
'Ted' would sit on the SC for DECADES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scorpion

gtopa1 said:


> Meh; the flyspecs are lapping it up. lol. I thought it was quite funny AND VERY ACCURATE, Those two...Mika and Joe, are pathetic and frankly disgusting. But hey; who cares. They only do it for the ratings. It's not as if they're anything other than Fakefukistanis!!
> 
> Greg


What ratings??


----------



## Iceweasel

Camp said:


> *President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *


The Dims were all set to install a crook into the White House so America has been saved the worse humiliation imaginable. Lib butthurt is how I measure success.


----------



## dannyboys

Death Angel said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> His actions are unPresidential, distracting to his agenda and disapproved by a majority of Americans:
> 
> Fox News Poll:  Voters say Trump's tweets hurting agenda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is great but he seem not to get the clue his tweets are just distracting and childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya think?  LOL
> 
> Personally, I think he's bored being President; too much work doncha' know, and would rather just go back to golfing and Tweeting for the rest of his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the thing I would rather suffer four years of his tweets than one day of Pence being President!
> 
> So let get him a intern in a blue dress to distract him from tweeting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Buckle up, buckaroos, because I think Trump will be tweeting for years but President Pence will be sworn in before 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I enjoy the hot pic of Ivanka, what's your point.
Click to expand...

Next President: Madame Ivanka Trump.


----------



## OldLady

gipper said:


> Yes...the hypocrisy of the left is enormous.
> 
> Clinton's behavior was far worse by any reasonable analysis, but the Left did all it could to protect him.  Had Monica not kept the blue dress, millions of Americans TODAY would call her a lying bitch.


We impeached Clinton.
What's that got to do with holding our PRESENT President accountable for his actions?


----------



## iceberg

the progressive liberals are the ones for the most part normalizing violence. speak out against that also or you're just being hypocritical.


----------



## Mac1958

iceberg said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time he reaches a new low, he starts looking for a newer one.
> 
> 
> 
> No....the media lies about what the standards are and constantly claim that this time sets a new low.
> 
> I think it's clear that the media loves defining the rules we must all abide to.....and constantly ignores their own rule-breaking. What they seem to have issues with Trump is that he doesn't play by their fake rules. Who gave them the right to decide how a president is supposed to act?
> 
> Obama was an unholy nightmare when the cameras are off. A rude despicable man. A man who enjoyed cussing people out and showing off his hardon on flights to female reporters knowing they couldn't get away. He was controled and packaged for public consumption. He rarely spoke without a teleprompter because his handlers didn't want the public to see what he was really like. Hillary was the same, a terrible woman.
> Trump is a guy who surprises everyone who meets him because the MSM paints him as such an ogre. Trump is just a guy that doesn't mince words. If you act like an asshole he lets you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His tweets and the media are two entirely different things, by his own design.
> 
> He tweets to AVOID the media, and it works - it shows us what he really is, unfiltered.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and i would rather know that than get a lie handed to me wrapped up by the media to be "presentable" but knowing i still can't trust them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would rather not be humiliated and embarrassed about my President, concerned that his complete lack of respect for his office and his complete lack of impulse control present a clear and present danger to my country.
> 
> The media is a different story altogether, and has absolutely nothing to do with my concerns.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no argument there but to a large % of our population this time around was going to be just that. embarrassed by hillary or trump. for those that cry foul at the comparison well, they tend to be the problem. can see the worst in others but not in who they support.
> 
> if i had my choice neither would have ran and we could buy an island somewhere to ship them too and they could spend the rest of their time on this earth together, on an island, away from us. but that wasn't on the ballot.
> 
> the "deplorables" had enough. had enough shoving a liberal agenda down their throats, lied to by the media over and over and over again, and tired of being ignored and made the bad guy for no other reason than...well they're white mostly. older white males somehow became the debil under obama.
> 
> i know i've had more than enough of that.
> 
> perhaps the media *should* be part of your concern. if they were not dogging him 24x7 would be he on twitter fighting back? if he quit doing his tweets, would the media stop dogging him?
> 
> so the tweets have zero to do with the media dogging him, they're just another bullet in their own arsenal.
> 
> now this shit about bleeding faces and so forth yea - unneeded and uncool drama. but to stop the lies and push from the media telling us how to think it was not going to be pretty and likely takes someone like trump.
> 
> he's going to change things to be sure. good or bad is all preference.
Click to expand...

I can only hope you're right.  The bull in the china shop can cause great damage, and who knows, maybe some good can come from it.

But some of these behaviors are simply inexcusable.  And the temperament behind such behaviors should concern all of us.
.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Flanders said:


> *This tweet from The Donald offended Democrats and their media mouthpieces so deeply they want him impeached or his resignation: *
> 
> I heard poorly rated @Morning_Joe speaks badly of me (don't watch anymore). Then how come low I.Q. Crazy Mika, along with Psycho Joe, came to Mar-a-Lago 3 nights in a row around New Year's Eve, and insisted on joining me. She was bleeding badly from a face-lift. I said no!​
> *Democrats took moral indignation to a new low even for them. On top of the usual feminazi horseshit, Democrats added the most absurd element of all: The offending tweet is beneath the dignity of the office. Conservatives are even repeating that nonsense. In short: There has been no dignity in the office since President Clinton shoved a cigar up an intern’s rear end in the Oval Office.
> 
> NOTE: When President’s Clinton’s questionable behavior was news Democrats pooh-poohed it away by claiming his personal life was nobody’s business except his own —— and of course Hillary’s business who called Bubba’s prurient tastes a vast Right-wing conspiracy. Many of those same Democrats who took part in trivializing shameful conduct are still in office along with many of our so-called journalists.
> 
> Incidentally, whitewashing the Blue Dress Scandal included Bible-thumper Jesse Jackson who was called in to counsel the degenerate. I always wondered who did the counseling since da reverend had a few problems of his own: *
> 
> Had Affair as He Counseled Clinton​
> Jesse Jackson Admits Affair, Illegitimate Child
> By ABC News
> Jan. 18
> 
> Jesse Jackson Admits Affair, Illegitimate Child​
> *I suggest President Trump tweet asking for help from a friendly Bible-thumper. It worked for Clinton.*



what i love about trump tweets 

--LOL


----------



## CrusaderFrank

BlackFlag said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will libs lean the mean of sarcasm?
> 
> 
> 
> Most people, when they're kids, are taught how to show respect.  Born into the mob, and neglected by his parents, I guess we can't really expect Trump to have any sense of shame or dignity.
Click to expand...

Yes you kind treated Sarah Palin with respect


----------



## Camp

martybegan said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
Click to expand...

I expect him to have some dignity, to treat the Presidency with dignity, not to humiliate America and show even a small degree of courage instead of cowardice. I expect him to treat the country first and his childish ego last. There is no reason or excuse for him to not be willing to stand in front of a press conference and answer questions about his erratic behavior.


----------



## martybegan

Camp said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect him to have some dignity, to treat the Presidency with dignity, not to humiliate America and show even a small degree of courage instead of cowardice. I expect him to treat the country first and his childish ego last. There is no reason or excuse for him to not be willing to stand in front of a press conference and answer questions about his erratic behavior.
Click to expand...


I expect the media to be a check on the government regardless of which party is in office. i expect the media to respect the office even if they don't respect the man.

The media has taken the gloves off, and they should have realized Trump will match them blow for blow. 

And his only reason to not do a press conference is as follows: Just to piss assholes like you off.


----------



## iceberg

Mac1958 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> No....the media lies about what the standards are and constantly claim that this time sets a new low.
> 
> I think it's clear that the media loves defining the rules we must all abide to.....and constantly ignores their own rule-breaking. What they seem to have issues with Trump is that he doesn't play by their fake rules. Who gave them the right to decide how a president is supposed to act?
> 
> Obama was an unholy nightmare when the cameras are off. A rude despicable man. A man who enjoyed cussing people out and showing off his hardon on flights to female reporters knowing they couldn't get away. He was controled and packaged for public consumption. He rarely spoke without a teleprompter because his handlers didn't want the public to see what he was really like. Hillary was the same, a terrible woman.
> Trump is a guy who surprises everyone who meets him because the MSM paints him as such an ogre. Trump is just a guy that doesn't mince words. If you act like an asshole he lets you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> His tweets and the media are two entirely different things, by his own design.
> 
> He tweets to AVOID the media, and it works - it shows us what he really is, unfiltered.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and i would rather know that than get a lie handed to me wrapped up by the media to be "presentable" but knowing i still can't trust them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would rather not be humiliated and embarrassed about my President, concerned that his complete lack of respect for his office and his complete lack of impulse control present a clear and present danger to my country.
> 
> The media is a different story altogether, and has absolutely nothing to do with my concerns.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no argument there but to a large % of our population this time around was going to be just that. embarrassed by hillary or trump. for those that cry foul at the comparison well, they tend to be the problem. can see the worst in others but not in who they support.
> 
> if i had my choice neither would have ran and we could buy an island somewhere to ship them too and they could spend the rest of their time on this earth together, on an island, away from us. but that wasn't on the ballot.
> 
> the "deplorables" had enough. had enough shoving a liberal agenda down their throats, lied to by the media over and over and over again, and tired of being ignored and made the bad guy for no other reason than...well they're white mostly. older white males somehow became the debil under obama.
> 
> i know i've had more than enough of that.
> 
> perhaps the media *should* be part of your concern. if they were not dogging him 24x7 would be he on twitter fighting back? if he quit doing his tweets, would the media stop dogging him?
> 
> so the tweets have zero to do with the media dogging him, they're just another bullet in their own arsenal.
> 
> now this shit about bleeding faces and so forth yea - unneeded and uncool drama. but to stop the lies and push from the media telling us how to think it was not going to be pretty and likely takes someone like trump.
> 
> he's going to change things to be sure. good or bad is all preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can only hope you're right.  The bull in the china shop can cause great damage, and who knows, maybe some good can come from it.
> 
> But some of these behaviors are simply inexcusable.  And the temperament behind such behaviors should concern all of us.
> .
Click to expand...

it's not that i disagree but it's a war with the media who is obviously attacking his every move. i do not deny he brought it upon himself but even if trump shut up, ignored the media, played the game, and never touched his twitter account again, would they stop?

if you think yes - i would disagree. if no is our mutual answer, then how come the media is getting a pass in driving people to "strange" behavior by their incessant dogging on people?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Trump is the greatest thing that's ever happened to the Left.

The Left: You're a mean poopyhead and need to apologize.

Trump: If you don't like me, blow me!


----------



## Camp

Iceweasel said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> The Dims were all set to install a crook into the White House so America has been saved the worse humiliation imaginable. Lib butthurt is how I measure success.
Click to expand...

Deflection with no defense of the quoted OP comment. Trump is a coward until he goes before the public to answer questions about his erratic behavior.


----------



## OldLady

Trump is acting worse than my car mechanic.  What is wrong with that?  He's not an "average guy" anymore.  He's the President of the United States.  Putting him on level with the President of the Phillipines is a more apt comparison than to Bill Clinton.


----------



## iceberg

yep. the media was going to push the boundaries and you see that daily in their dogging on trump.

eats fried chicken?
2 scoops of ice cream?

then when called on it they run like children blaming anyone but themselves while all the time screaming accountability.

strange times we live in but to blame trump alone and not the media is agenda driven to me.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Camp said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect him to have some dignity, to treat the Presidency with dignity, not to humiliate America and show even a small degree of courage instead of cowardice. I expect him to treat the country first and his childish ego last. There is no reason or excuse for him to not be willing to stand in front of a press conference and answer questions about his erratic behavior.
Click to expand...


I expect him to coldcock his enemies, who are also ours.


----------



## Meathead

Camp said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect him to have some dignity, to treat the Presidency with dignity, not to humiliate America and show even a small degree of courage instead of cowardice. I expect him to treat the country first and his childish ego last. There is no reason or excuse for him to not be willing to stand in front of a press conference and answer questions about his erratic behavior.
Click to expand...

Responding to PsychoJoe and WhinnyMika is humiliating America?


----------



## Camp

Meathead said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect him to have some dignity, to treat the Presidency with dignity, not to humiliate America and show even a small degree of courage instead of cowardice. I expect him to treat the country first and his childish ego last. There is no reason or excuse for him to not be willing to stand in front of a press conference and answer questions about his erratic behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Responding to PsychoJoe and WhinnyMika is humiliating America?
Click to expand...

The way he did it, yes.


----------



## Iceweasel

Camp said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> The Dims were all set to install a crook into the White House so America has been saved the worse humiliation imaginable. Lib butthurt is how I measure success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection with no defense of the quoted OP comment. Trump is a coward until he goes before the public to answer questions about his erratic behavior.
Click to expand...

You brought up cock sucking, not me.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Next week it will be forgotten, America's attention span is short


----------



## Camp

Iceweasel said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> The Dims were all set to install a crook into the White House so America has been saved the worse humiliation imaginable. Lib butthurt is how I measure success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection with no defense of the quoted OP comment. Trump is a coward until he goes before the public to answer questions about his erratic behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up cock sucking, not me.
Click to expand...

Not really, I never mentioned that subject, you were the first to bring it up.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Camp said:


> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *




it makes me happy as well as millions and millions of others

to see you leftards crying

cry cry and cry some more

--LOL


----------



## BULLDOG

SassyIrishLass said:


> Next week it will be forgotten, America's attention span is short



No it won't.


----------



## Meathead

Camp said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect him to have some dignity, to treat the Presidency with dignity, not to humiliate America and show even a small degree of courage instead of cowardice. I expect him to treat the country first and his childish ego last. There is no reason or excuse for him to not be willing to stand in front of a press conference and answer questions about his erratic behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Responding to PsychoJoe and WhinnyMika is humiliating America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way he did it, yes.
Click to expand...

This is one the Donald can't lose. He can't seem to lose anything in fact. Humiliating the media works very, very well.


----------



## eddiew

iceberg said:


> the progressive liberals are the ones for the most part normalizing violence. speak out against that also or you're just being hypocritical.


goldberg iceberg whatever   Whatever kind of crook you morons accuse Clinton of the ah you support is many times worse and she knows how to speak to people as well as how govt operates  2 things the idiot trump has no knowledge of


----------



## HaShev

Ted Frazier said:


> The following picture shows Mika Brzezinski of the Morning Joe show on the day that President Donald Trump claimed to have seen her with a bloody face due to a facelift on Mara Mar-a-Lago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like "bloody face" is a new "Comey tapes". In other words, Trump made shit up once again.
> One photo throws cold water on Trump's claim that Mika Brzezinski was 'bleeding' at Mar-a-Lago from a face-lift



You don't notice the pale marks all over the face as signs of photoshop or makeup coverup?

Frowns cause lines and those mean mad at the world faces cause squinched faces causing lines.  So does fake concern crying cause lines, which actually turned out to be concern over giving evidence on her show to Trump being right about Obama's spying.
When she goes to the plastic surgeon she asks them to make her look like the hotties at Fox news.  *L*


----------



## martybegan

Camp said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect him to have some dignity, to treat the Presidency with dignity, not to humiliate America and show even a small degree of courage instead of cowardice. I expect him to treat the country first and his childish ego last. There is no reason or excuse for him to not be willing to stand in front of a press conference and answer questions about his erratic behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Responding to PsychoJoe and WhinnyMika is humiliating America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way he did it, yes.
Click to expand...


Only to you, and only because you see some way to gain political advantage from it.

Obama does the same thing to Hannity and Ann Coulter and you would be laughing your ass off about it and agreeing with him.


----------



## Crixus

Camp said:


> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *


----------



## Mac1958

iceberg said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> His tweets and the media are two entirely different things, by his own design.
> 
> He tweets to AVOID the media, and it works - it shows us what he really is, unfiltered.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> and i would rather know that than get a lie handed to me wrapped up by the media to be "presentable" but knowing i still can't trust them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would rather not be humiliated and embarrassed about my President, concerned that his complete lack of respect for his office and his complete lack of impulse control present a clear and present danger to my country.
> 
> The media is a different story altogether, and has absolutely nothing to do with my concerns.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no argument there but to a large % of our population this time around was going to be just that. embarrassed by hillary or trump. for those that cry foul at the comparison well, they tend to be the problem. can see the worst in others but not in who they support.
> 
> if i had my choice neither would have ran and we could buy an island somewhere to ship them too and they could spend the rest of their time on this earth together, on an island, away from us. but that wasn't on the ballot.
> 
> the "deplorables" had enough. had enough shoving a liberal agenda down their throats, lied to by the media over and over and over again, and tired of being ignored and made the bad guy for no other reason than...well they're white mostly. older white males somehow became the debil under obama.
> 
> i know i've had more than enough of that.
> 
> perhaps the media *should* be part of your concern. if they were not dogging him 24x7 would be he on twitter fighting back? if he quit doing his tweets, would the media stop dogging him?
> 
> so the tweets have zero to do with the media dogging him, they're just another bullet in their own arsenal.
> 
> now this shit about bleeding faces and so forth yea - unneeded and uncool drama. but to stop the lies and push from the media telling us how to think it was not going to be pretty and likely takes someone like trump.
> 
> he's going to change things to be sure. good or bad is all preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can only hope you're right.  The bull in the china shop can cause great damage, and who knows, maybe some good can come from it.
> 
> But some of these behaviors are simply inexcusable.  And the temperament behind such behaviors should concern all of us.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not that i disagree but it's a war with the media who is obviously attacking his every move. i do not deny he brought it upon himself but even if trump shut up, ignored the media, played the game, and never touched his twitter account again, would they stop?
> 
> if you think yes - i would disagree. if no is our mutual answer, then how come the media is getting a pass in driving people to "strange" behavior by their incessant dogging on people?
Click to expand...

The media what it is, it's going to do what it's going to do.  

But (a) Trump is giving them ammunition they never could have DREAMED of, and, *far* more importantly, (b) Trump's behaviors - which are *not* controlled by the media - are a national embarrassment and indicative of a truly unstable and potentially dangerous person.  
.


----------



## rightwinger

Camp said:


> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *



What I can't understand is Trump's insistence on lying

Why the made up story about Mika "Bleeding from the face" if it is so easily disproven?


----------



## jon_berzerk

CrusaderFrank said:


> Trump is the greatest thing that's ever happened to the Left.
> 
> The Left: You're a mean poopyhead and need to apologize.
> 
> Trump: If you don't like me, blow me!




trump is surely exposing the left as the kooks they are


----------



## NYcarbineer

I think Trump would talk more about the issues,

if he knew anything about them.


----------



## Camp

rightwinger said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I can't understand is Trump's insistence on lying
> 
> Why the made up story about Mika "Bleeding from the face" if it is so easily disproven?
Click to expand...

That is a trait that shows he is a pathological liar. He can't help himself. The lying comes from an addictive habit.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Ted Frazier said:


> The following picture shows Mika Brzezinski of the Morning Joe show on the day that President Donald Trump claimed to have seen her with a bloody face due to a facelift on Mara Mar-a-Lago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like "bloody face" is a new "Comey tapes". In other words, Trump made shit up once again.
> One photo throws cold water on Trump's claim that Mika Brzezinski was 'bleeding' at Mar-a-Lago from a face-lift



/---- the photoshop work on the photo is amateurish.  


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## HaShev

Mac1958 said:


> The media what it is, it's going to do what it's going to do.
> .



Yeah but it's never ok for the media to jeopardise the nation and destroy the leverage we have in foreign relations &  global affairs.
Sabotage and treason is never something the FCC should permit on air especially when it affects our safety.


----------



## Meathead

Clearly, Trump has humiliated progressives and the left-wing media.

This is a good thing. They were in sore need of humility, and it's been a long time since Reagan.


----------



## Mac1958

HaShev said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media what it is, it's going to do what it's going to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but it's never ok for the media to jeopardise the nation and destroy the leverage we have in foreign relations &  global affairs.  Sabotage and treason is never something the FCC should permit on air especially when it affects our safety.
Click to expand...

That's another topic.

I'm talking specifically about Trump and his consistent and disturbing behaviors, from which his followers want to deflect.
.


----------



## rightwinger

Camp said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I can't understand is Trump's insistence on lying
> 
> Why the made up story about Mika "Bleeding from the face" if it is so easily disproven?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a trait that shows he is a pathological liar. He can't help himself. The lying comes from an addictive habit.
Click to expand...


I just can't understand it

He lies about things that he has no reason to lie about. If he wants to make a personal insult about Mika, he can call her ugly or petty or cruel

But to have to concoct a story about bleeding from a facelift when there are pictures showing she obviously wasn't just shows he is detached from reality


----------



## mudwhistle

Mac1958 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time he reaches a new low, he starts looking for a newer one.
> 
> 
> 
> No....the media lies about what the standards are and constantly claim that this time sets a new low.
> 
> I think it's clear that the media loves defining the rules we must all abide to.....and constantly ignores their own rule-breaking. What they seem to have issues with Trump is that he doesn't play by their fake rules. Who gave them the right to decide how a president is supposed to act?
> 
> Obama was an unholy nightmare when the cameras are off. A rude despicable man. A man who enjoyed cussing people out and showing off his hardon on flights to female reporters knowing they couldn't get away. He was controled and packaged for public consumption. He rarely spoke without a teleprompter because his handlers didn't want the public to see what he was really like. Hillary was the same, a terrible woman.
> Trump is a guy who surprises everyone who meets him because the MSM paints him as such an ogre. Trump is just a guy that doesn't mince words. If you act like an asshole he lets you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His tweets and the media are two entirely different things, by his own design.
> 
> He tweets to AVOID the media, and it works - it shows us what he really is, unfiltered.
> .
Click to expand...

Wow....you're good. You can discern everything about someone in 140 characters or less without any exchange or elaboration whatsoever.


----------



## Mac1958

mudwhistle said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time he reaches a new low, he starts looking for a newer one.
> 
> 
> 
> No....the media lies about what the standards are and constantly claim that this time sets a new low.
> 
> I think it's clear that the media loves defining the rules we must all abide to.....and constantly ignores their own rule-breaking. What they seem to have issues with Trump is that he doesn't play by their fake rules. Who gave them the right to decide how a president is supposed to act?
> 
> Obama was an unholy nightmare when the cameras are off. A rude despicable man. A man who enjoyed cussing people out and showing off his hardon on flights to female reporters knowing they couldn't get away. He was controled and packaged for public consumption. He rarely spoke without a teleprompter because his handlers didn't want the public to see what he was really like. Hillary was the same, a terrible woman.
> Trump is a guy who surprises everyone who meets him because the MSM paints him as such an ogre. Trump is just a guy that doesn't mince words. If you act like an asshole he lets you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His tweets and the media are two entirely different things, by his own design.
> 
> He tweets to AVOID the media, and it works - it shows us what he really is, unfiltered.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow....you're good. You can discern everything about someone in 140 characters or less without any exchange or elaboration whatsoever.
Click to expand...

If it were one "tweet" or one isolated behavior, you'd be right.

It isn't.

I won't even go into the Right's ability to discern everything about Obama.

This is about Trump, and his clear and consistent behaviors.  Nothing else.
.


----------



## OldLady

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> When will libs lean the mean of sarcasm?


If you mean the President's remarks, that wasn't sarcasm.  It was low class trailer trash talk.


----------



## peach174

rightwinger said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I can't understand is Trump's insistence on lying
> 
> Why the made up story about Mika "Bleeding from the face" if it is so easily disproven?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a trait that shows he is a pathological liar. He can't help himself. The lying comes from an addictive habit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just can't understand it
> 
> He lies about things that he has no reason to lie about. If he wants to make a personal insult about Mika, he can call her ugly or petty or cruel
> 
> But to have to concoct a story about bleeding from a facelift when there are pictures showing she obviously wasn't just shows he is detached from reality
Click to expand...


Where is the pic that shows underneath her chin where she had the work done?
The pic shows her chin is somewhat swollen.
6 months of spins and lies & bashing day and night, Trump isn't going to put up with that for 4 years.
You don't put up with bullies no matter who you are.


----------



## mudwhistle

Mac1958 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media what it is, it's going to do what it's going to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but it's never ok for the media to jeopardise the nation and destroy the leverage we have in foreign relations &  global affairs.  Sabotage and treason is never something the FCC should permit on air especially when it affects our safety.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's another topic.
> 
> I'm talking specifically about Trump and his consistent and disturbing behaviors, from which his followers want to deflect.
> .
Click to expand...

So you prefer lazy establishment phonies who lie to us for a living over a blunt businessman who works extremely hard every hour of the day?

Weird...


----------



## mudwhistle

OldLady said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will libs lean the mean of sarcasm?
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean the President's remarks, that wasn't sarcasm.  It was low class trailer trash talk.
Click to expand...

Considering the fact that Mika specializes in low classed trailor trash talk even?

I can't watch her show for more than a few minutes because she is so despicable. What is the worst thing you can think of saying about another person. Mika has said it about Trump.


----------



## Camp

peach174 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I can't understand is Trump's insistence on lying
> 
> Why the made up story about Mika "Bleeding from the face" if it is so easily disproven?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a trait that shows he is a pathological liar. He can't help himself. The lying comes from an addictive habit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just can't understand it
> 
> He lies about things that he has no reason to lie about. If he wants to make a personal insult about Mika, he can call her ugly or petty or cruel
> 
> But to have to concoct a story about bleeding from a facelift when there are pictures showing she obviously wasn't just shows he is detached from reality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is the pic that shows underneath her chin where she had the work done?
> The pic shows her chin is somewhat swollen.
> 6 months of spins and lies & bashing day and night, Trump isn't going to put up with that for 4 years.
> You don't put up with bullies no matter who you are.
Click to expand...

Trump is the bully. He is the most powerful guy in the world. Mika and Joe are talk show host on a relatively low-rated morning talk show. He is a President and should know how to respond to criticism in a dignified manner. He can't because he is an all around low-class horrible person and an insecure coward.


----------



## Mac1958

mudwhistle said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media what it is, it's going to do what it's going to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but it's never ok for the media to jeopardise the nation and destroy the leverage we have in foreign relations &  global affairs.  Sabotage and treason is never something the FCC should permit on air especially when it affects our safety.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's another topic.
> 
> I'm talking specifically about Trump and his consistent and disturbing behaviors, from which his followers want to deflect.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you prefer lazy establishment phonies who lie to us for a living over a blunt businessman who works extremely hard every hour of the day?
> 
> Weird...
Click to expand...

All I've gotten in response to my posts is deflection.
.


----------



## FJO

Mac1958 said:


> I don't see any other threads on this one.  Weird.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I've burned through all the adjectives I can come up with to describe how embarrassing and temperamentally unfit for office this guy is, so I'll hold off a bit.
> .



What is embarrassing is  that a couple of small minded insignificant pip squeeks and their handful of like minded adoring idiots can take umbrage at a tweet responding to weeks and months of vicious and hateful name calling and disrespecting of the President of the United States.

If the president were a weak kneed bleeding heart, he would have sent one of his employees to respond, but the President, being who he is, took the courage to respond, himself.

Those who cry about the denigration of the dignity of the office of the presidency - Democrats and politically correct idiot Republicans, alike - should remember who started to disrespect the person and the office first.

And remember that the one who said to bring a gun to a knife fight was the first  president who had the dignity and grace of Al Bundy.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Ted Frazier said:


> The following picture shows Mika Brzezinski of the Morning Joe show on the day that President Donald Trump claimed to have seen her with a bloody face due to a facelift on Mara Mar-a-Lago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like "bloody face" is a new "Comey tapes". In other words, Trump made shit up once again.
> One photo throws cold water on Trump's claim that Mika Brzezinski was 'bleeding' at Mar-a-Lago from a face-lift



Trump making stuff up seems to just be like water off a duck's back. He's made so much stuff up and he just ignores it. It's the bullying that really gets to me. He's supposed to be the president of all the Americans, and yet he seems to think it allows his to just go around insulting people.

But hey, how many people who support Trump do the same thing? Based on this forum is must be quite a high percentage.


----------



## mudwhistle

Mac1958 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time he reaches a new low, he starts looking for a newer one.
> 
> 
> 
> No....the media lies about what the standards are and constantly claim that this time sets a new low.
> 
> I think it's clear that the media loves defining the rules we must all abide to.....and constantly ignores their own rule-breaking. What they seem to have issues with Trump is that he doesn't play by their fake rules. Who gave them the right to decide how a president is supposed to act?
> 
> Obama was an unholy nightmare when the cameras are off. A rude despicable man. A man who enjoyed cussing people out and showing off his hardon on flights to female reporters knowing they couldn't get away. He was controled and packaged for public consumption. He rarely spoke without a teleprompter because his handlers didn't want the public to see what he was really like. Hillary was the same, a terrible woman.
> Trump is a guy who surprises everyone who meets him because the MSM paints him as such an ogre. Trump is just a guy that doesn't mince words. If you act like an asshole he lets you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His tweets and the media are two entirely different things, by his own design.
> 
> He tweets to AVOID the media, and it works - it shows us what he really is, unfiltered.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow....you're good. You can discern everything about someone in 140 characters or less without any exchange or elaboration whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it were one "tweet" or one isolated behavior, you'd be right.
> 
> It isn't.
> 
> I won't even go into the Right's ability to discern everything about Obama.
> 
> This is about Trump, and his clear and consistent behaviors.  Nothing else.
> .
Click to expand...

Oh....so you'll give him only one nasty tweet?
Tell you what....show the same consideration to CNN and MSNBC. Then you'll be fair.

 They got their chance to be assholes on election night. Problem is they've been constantly doing it for over 7 months. Every day it gets worse. I understand Trump's position more than their's because of this....mainly because this isn't unsolicited or even a one-sided argument, even though you insist it be one.


----------



## Camp

Even Republicans are calling trump's tweet comments inappropriate and calling for him to apologize. Trump is a confirmed misogynist. What he is not is a dignified President. He does not have the guts or balls to apologize. He is less than a real man. No courage or bravery. Not a drop.


----------



## Mac1958

mudwhistle said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time he reaches a new low, he starts looking for a newer one.
> 
> 
> 
> No....the media lies about what the standards are and constantly claim that this time sets a new low.
> 
> I think it's clear that the media loves defining the rules we must all abide to.....and constantly ignores their own rule-breaking. What they seem to have issues with Trump is that he doesn't play by their fake rules. Who gave them the right to decide how a president is supposed to act?
> 
> Obama was an unholy nightmare when the cameras are off. A rude despicable man. A man who enjoyed cussing people out and showing off his hardon on flights to female reporters knowing they couldn't get away. He was controled and packaged for public consumption. He rarely spoke without a teleprompter because his handlers didn't want the public to see what he was really like. Hillary was the same, a terrible woman.
> Trump is a guy who surprises everyone who meets him because the MSM paints him as such an ogre. Trump is just a guy that doesn't mince words. If you act like an asshole he lets you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His tweets and the media are two entirely different things, by his own design.
> 
> He tweets to AVOID the media, and it works - it shows us what he really is, unfiltered.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow....you're good. You can discern everything about someone in 140 characters or less without any exchange or elaboration whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it were one "tweet" or one isolated behavior, you'd be right.
> 
> It isn't.
> 
> I won't even go into the Right's ability to discern everything about Obama.
> 
> This is about Trump, and his clear and consistent behaviors.  Nothing else.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh....so you'll give him only one nasty tweet.
> Tell you what....show the same consideration to CNN and MSNBC. Then you'll be fair. They got their chance to be assholes on election night. Problem is they've been constantly doing it for over 7 months. Every day it gets worse. I understand Trump's position more than their's because of this....mainly because this isn't unsolicited or even a one-sided argument, even though you insist it be one.
Click to expand...

*One* nasty tweet?  Really?

And I've made my opinion on the media - clearly biased to the Left - quite clear.

That doesn't change what this man is doing.
.


----------



## Care4all

Crixus said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will libs lean the mean of sarcasm?
> 
> 
> 
> Most people, when they're kids, are taught how to show respect.  Born into the mob, and neglected by his parents, I guess we can't really expect Trump to have any sense of shame or dignity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was just a hoot. So what's Mika and rock and roll Joe's excuse then? Or for that matte, what's your deal? You never made fun of anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jiminnee Cricket!!
> 
> He's the damned president of the USA, for goodness sake!!!
> 
> STOP DEFENDING HIS INFANTILE and shameful ANTICS.....
> 
> YOU and your ilk of ass kissers, ARE the problem!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama most likely watched an American embassador get killed as well as let all the black folks in his home town commit record murders against each other. You defended him for that.
Click to expand...

that's right wing bull crud lies that you are choosing to regurgitate or to believe....ALL 8 republican lead Benghazi investigations proved that was NOT TRUE, Pres Obama did not watch the Ambassador get killed....

As far as Illinois murder rate and you holding president obama responsible....  Do you hold Pres Trump personally responsible for all the murders in New York? 

that's just silly....  

Our President does NOT respect, at all, the office he holds....

and THAT is a real problem....this is NOT a darn reality show where tv ratings matter... or tuning in next week matters.... he truly is the MOST nonpresidential/unpresidential president, representing us, this Nation has ever had....and NO, THIS IS NOT a good thing!


----------



## peach174

Camp said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I can't understand is Trump's insistence on lying
> 
> Why the made up story about Mika "Bleeding from the face" if it is so easily disproven?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a trait that shows he is a pathological liar. He can't help himself. The lying comes from an addictive habit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just can't understand it
> 
> He lies about things that he has no reason to lie about. If he wants to make a personal insult about Mika, he can call her ugly or petty or cruel
> 
> But to have to concoct a story about bleeding from a facelift when there are pictures showing she obviously wasn't just shows he is detached from reality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is the pic that shows underneath her chin where she had the work done?
> The pic shows her chin is somewhat swollen.
> 6 months of spins and lies & bashing day and night, Trump isn't going to put up with that for 4 years.
> You don't put up with bullies no matter who you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the bully. He is the most powerful guy in the world. Mika and Joe are talk show host on a relatively low-rated morning talk show. He is a President and should know how to respond to criticism in a dignified manner. He can't because he is an all around low-class horrible person and an insecure coward.
Click to expand...


Nothing else was working to get the left to be more civil with reports about the President.


----------



## bodecea

skye said:


> -"In case you missed how Brzezinski looked when Trump refused to host her and Crazy Joe in Mar A Lago! -"


And I'm totally sure you really believe that to be true.


----------



## mudwhistle

Mac1958 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> and i would rather know that than get a lie handed to me wrapped up by the media to be "presentable" but knowing i still can't trust them.
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather not be humiliated and embarrassed about my President, concerned that his complete lack of respect for his office and his complete lack of impulse control present a clear and present danger to my country.
> 
> The media is a different story altogether, and has absolutely nothing to do with my concerns.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no argument there but to a large % of our population this time around was going to be just that. embarrassed by hillary or trump. for those that cry foul at the comparison well, they tend to be the problem. can see the worst in others but not in who they support.
> 
> if i had my choice neither would have ran and we could buy an island somewhere to ship them too and they could spend the rest of their time on this earth together, on an island, away from us. but that wasn't on the ballot.
> 
> the "deplorables" had enough. had enough shoving a liberal agenda down their throats, lied to by the media over and over and over again, and tired of being ignored and made the bad guy for no other reason than...well they're white mostly. older white males somehow became the debil under obama.
> 
> i know i've had more than enough of that.
> 
> perhaps the media *should* be part of your concern. if they were not dogging him 24x7 would be he on twitter fighting back? if he quit doing his tweets, would the media stop dogging him?
> 
> so the tweets have zero to do with the media dogging him, they're just another bullet in their own arsenal.
> 
> now this shit about bleeding faces and so forth yea - unneeded and uncool drama. but to stop the lies and push from the media telling us how to think it was not going to be pretty and likely takes someone like trump.
> 
> he's going to change things to be sure. good or bad is all preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can only hope you're right.  The bull in the china shop can cause great damage, and who knows, maybe some good can come from it.
> 
> But some of these behaviors are simply inexcusable.  And the temperament behind such behaviors should concern all of us.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not that i disagree but it's a war with the media who is obviously attacking his every move. i do not deny he brought it upon himself but even if trump shut up, ignored the media, played the game, and never touched his twitter account again, would they stop?
> 
> if you think yes - i would disagree. if no is our mutual answer, then how come the media is getting a pass in driving people to "strange" behavior by their incessant dogging on people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The media what it is, it's going to do what it's going to do.
> 
> But (a) Trump is giving them ammunition they never could have DREAMED of, and, *far* more importantly, (b) Trump's behaviors - which are *not* controlled by the media - are a national embarrassment and indicative of a truly unstable and potentially dangerous person.
> .
Click to expand...

So you unfairly apply different standards to people. In what world is that fair?

Ted Cruz said he was gonna punch Trump in the mouth and he is what you call a gentleman.  Where is your sense of fairness? Why are you letting the media dictate to you all of these silly rules of conduct????


----------



## mudwhistle

Care4all said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will libs lean the mean of sarcasm?
> 
> 
> 
> Most people, when they're kids, are taught how to show respect.  Born into the mob, and neglected by his parents, I guess we can't really expect Trump to have any sense of shame or dignity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was just a hoot. So what's Mika and rock and roll Joe's excuse then? Or for that matte, what's your deal? You never made fun of anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jiminnee Cricket!!
> 
> He's the damned president of the USA, for goodness sake!!!
> 
> STOP DEFENDING HIS INFANTILE and shameful ANTICS.....
> 
> YOU and your ilk of ass kissers, ARE the problem!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama most likely watched an American embassador get killed as well as let all the black folks in his home town commit record murders against each other. You defended him for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's right wing bull crud lies that you are choosing to regurgitate or to believe....ALL 8 republican lead Benghazi investigations proved that was NOT TRUE, Pres Obama did not watch the Ambassador get killed....
> 
> As far as Illinois murder rate and you holding president obama responsible....  Do you hold Pres Trump personally responsible for all the murders in New York?
> 
> that's just silly....
> 
> Our President does NOT respect, at all, the office he holds....
> 
> and THAT is a real problem....this is NOT a darn reality show where tv ratings matter... or tuning in next week matters.... he truly is the MOST nonpresidential/unpresidential president, representing us, this Nation has ever had....and NO, THIS IS NOT a good thing!
Click to expand...

Obama didn't watch it. 

He disappeared.


----------



## Mac1958

mudwhistle said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather not be humiliated and embarrassed about my President, concerned that his complete lack of respect for his office and his complete lack of impulse control present a clear and present danger to my country.
> 
> The media is a different story altogether, and has absolutely nothing to do with my concerns.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> no argument there but to a large % of our population this time around was going to be just that. embarrassed by hillary or trump. for those that cry foul at the comparison well, they tend to be the problem. can see the worst in others but not in who they support.
> 
> if i had my choice neither would have ran and we could buy an island somewhere to ship them too and they could spend the rest of their time on this earth together, on an island, away from us. but that wasn't on the ballot.
> 
> the "deplorables" had enough. had enough shoving a liberal agenda down their throats, lied to by the media over and over and over again, and tired of being ignored and made the bad guy for no other reason than...well they're white mostly. older white males somehow became the debil under obama.
> 
> i know i've had more than enough of that.
> 
> perhaps the media *should* be part of your concern. if they were not dogging him 24x7 would be he on twitter fighting back? if he quit doing his tweets, would the media stop dogging him?
> 
> so the tweets have zero to do with the media dogging him, they're just another bullet in their own arsenal.
> 
> now this shit about bleeding faces and so forth yea - unneeded and uncool drama. but to stop the lies and push from the media telling us how to think it was not going to be pretty and likely takes someone like trump.
> 
> he's going to change things to be sure. good or bad is all preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can only hope you're right.  The bull in the china shop can cause great damage, and who knows, maybe some good can come from it.
> 
> But some of these behaviors are simply inexcusable.  And the temperament behind such behaviors should concern all of us.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not that i disagree but it's a war with the media who is obviously attacking his every move. i do not deny he brought it upon himself but even if trump shut up, ignored the media, played the game, and never touched his twitter account again, would they stop?
> 
> if you think yes - i would disagree. if no is our mutual answer, then how come the media is getting a pass in driving people to "strange" behavior by their incessant dogging on people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The media what it is, it's going to do what it's going to do.
> 
> But (a) Trump is giving them ammunition they never could have DREAMED of, and, *far* more importantly, (b) Trump's behaviors - which are *not* controlled by the media - are a national embarrassment and indicative of a truly unstable and potentially dangerous person.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you unfairly apply different standards to people. In what world is that fair?
> 
> Ted Cruz said he was gonna punch Trump in the mouth and he is what you call a gentleman.  Where is your sense of fairness? Why are you letting the media dictate to you all of these silly rules of conduct????
Click to expand...

Have you not exceeded your allotted deflection limit yet?

It does get tedious after three or four.
.


----------



## Meathead

Only people in the left-wing echo chamber give a shit. Those people watch Morning Psycho and CNN and take it seriously.

Trump has taken on the establishment very successfully. The media is the easiest because they are two-faced, the Deep State the hardest since it's mostly faceless.


----------



## Care4all

mudwhistle said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media what it is, it's going to do what it's going to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but it's never ok for the media to jeopardise the nation and destroy the leverage we have in foreign relations &  global affairs.  Sabotage and treason is never something the FCC should permit on air especially when it affects our safety.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's another topic.
> 
> I'm talking specifically about Trump and his consistent and disturbing behaviors, from which his followers want to deflect.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you prefer lazy establishment phonies who lie to us for a living over a blunt businessman who works extremely hard every hour of the day?
> 
> Weird...
Click to expand...

yeah, right...
he watches TV, HOURS on end...  worrying about what talk show hosts say...and his own ratings....


----------



## mudwhistle

Mac1958 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media what it is, it's going to do what it's going to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but it's never ok for the media to jeopardise the nation and destroy the leverage we have in foreign relations &  global affairs.  Sabotage and treason is never something the FCC should permit on air especially when it affects our safety.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's another topic.
> 
> I'm talking specifically about Trump and his consistent and disturbing behaviors, from which his followers want to deflect.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you prefer lazy establishment phonies who lie to us for a living over a blunt businessman who works extremely hard every hour of the day?
> 
> Weird...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I've gotten in response to my posts is deflection.
> .
Click to expand...

No....
I'm simply trying to pry open your closed mind and expand your perspective. 

Trump loves triggering the press. When they should be focused on current events they instead only focus on petty comments and they react 10 times more petty in return. Trump says something tastless yet harmless and they predictably scream like Kathy Griffin. It's pretty pathetic.


----------



## mudwhistle

Mac1958 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> no argument there but to a large % of our population this time around was going to be just that. embarrassed by hillary or trump. for those that cry foul at the comparison well, they tend to be the problem. can see the worst in others but not in who they support.
> 
> if i had my choice neither would have ran and we could buy an island somewhere to ship them too and they could spend the rest of their time on this earth together, on an island, away from us. but that wasn't on the ballot.
> 
> the "deplorables" had enough. had enough shoving a liberal agenda down their throats, lied to by the media over and over and over again, and tired of being ignored and made the bad guy for no other reason than...well they're white mostly. older white males somehow became the debil under obama.
> 
> i know i've had more than enough of that.
> 
> perhaps the media *should* be part of your concern. if they were not dogging him 24x7 would be he on twitter fighting back? if he quit doing his tweets, would the media stop dogging him?
> 
> so the tweets have zero to do with the media dogging him, they're just another bullet in their own arsenal.
> 
> now this shit about bleeding faces and so forth yea - unneeded and uncool drama. but to stop the lies and push from the media telling us how to think it was not going to be pretty and likely takes someone like trump.
> 
> he's going to change things to be sure. good or bad is all preference.
> 
> 
> 
> I can only hope you're right.  The bull in the china shop can cause great damage, and who knows, maybe some good can come from it.
> 
> But some of these behaviors are simply inexcusable.  And the temperament behind such behaviors should concern all of us.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not that i disagree but it's a war with the media who is obviously attacking his every move. i do not deny he brought it upon himself but even if trump shut up, ignored the media, played the game, and never touched his twitter account again, would they stop?
> 
> if you think yes - i would disagree. if no is our mutual answer, then how come the media is getting a pass in driving people to "strange" behavior by their incessant dogging on people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The media what it is, it's going to do what it's going to do.
> 
> But (a) Trump is giving them ammunition they never could have DREAMED of, and, *far* more importantly, (b) Trump's behaviors - which are *not* controlled by the media - are a national embarrassment and indicative of a truly unstable and potentially dangerous person.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you unfairly apply different standards to people. In what world is that fair?
> 
> Ted Cruz said he was gonna punch Trump in the mouth and he is what you call a gentleman.  Where is your sense of fairness? Why are you letting the media dictate to you all of these silly rules of conduct????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you not exceeded your allotted deflection limit yet?
> 
> It does get tedious after three or four.
> .
Click to expand...

Pointing out reality isn't deflection.


----------



## Iceweasel

Camp said:


> Even Republicans are calling trump's tweet comments inappropriate and calling for him to apologize. Trump is a confirmed misogynist. What he is not is a dignified President. He does not have the guts or balls to apologize. He is less than a real man. No courage or bravery. Not a drop.


That works you up but Obama's red line in the sand didn't?


----------



## FJO

Rambunctious said:


> Trump was wrong........it was Joe that had the face lift not Mika...



Joe must have had a face lift for both of his two faces.

Talking about low rated insignificant TOKEN Republican  on a low rated insignificant network!


----------



## Flanders

OldLady said:


> We impeached Clinton.


*To OldLady: He beat the rap:*

The media gets the blame for creating the Clintons, as well as creating the lying sack of shit on his way out, but if you are looking for one individual to blame for Clinton crimes after 2000 stop at then-Senator Trent Lott.​
Lott also sold out House Republicans during last year’s trial of President Clinton. “You’re not going to dump this garbage on us,” Lott told GOP impeachment managers, House Judiciary investigative counsel David Schippers reports. Lott gave Democrats everything they wanted: a brief inquiry with no live witnesses and boxes of evidence kept secret. How bipartisan.​
By Deroy Murdock November 24, 2000 11:35 AM
               Put in Nickles, Thompson, or Brownback.

Fire Trent Lott​
Trent Lott did not want the House dumping garbage on the Senate, but he had no qualms about the Clintons dumping their garbage on the American people.​
*XXXXX*​
Clinton was not going to be removed because a two-thirds majority was needed to convict. The Senate was split 50-50. Votes did not matter because the trial was a farce. Trent Lott made sure the public never learned the full truth about the Clintons. I use the plural because the truth about Bill had to expose Hillary’s collusion in Bill’s sexual activities, not to mention covering up his crimes. Lott on the Republican side helping Democrats whitewash the Clintons at the Senate trial already bit the country on the ass when she became a senator. There’s a good chance she’ll take a bigger bite in 2016.​
Blame Trent Lott For The Clintons


OldLady said:


> What's that got to do with holding our PRESENT President accountable for his actions?


*To OldLady: Accountable for what? TWEETING! Or for winning the election? At least cite a punishable crime he can be held accountable for.*


----------



## mudwhistle

Care4all said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media what it is, it's going to do what it's going to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but it's never ok for the media to jeopardise the nation and destroy the leverage we have in foreign relations &  global affairs.  Sabotage and treason is never something the FCC should permit on air especially when it affects our safety.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's another topic.
> 
> I'm talking specifically about Trump and his consistent and disturbing behaviors, from which his followers want to deflect.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you prefer lazy establishment phonies who lie to us for a living over a blunt businessman who works extremely hard every hour of the day?
> 
> Weird...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, right...
> he watches TV, HOURS on end...  worrying about what talk show hosts say...and his own ratings....
Click to expand...

I'm sure you know exactly what he does all day.....

Bet you couldn't last one day doing what he does every day of his life. His staff has to be turned over constantly because nobody can keep up with him. Constant meetings and phone calls, trips to this place and that place....I guess Tweeting  a few times a day is all he has time for. It's a wonder he takes the time to sleep.


----------



## Care4all

mudwhistle said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather not be humiliated and embarrassed about my President, concerned that his complete lack of respect for his office and his complete lack of impulse control present a clear and present danger to my country.
> 
> The media is a different story altogether, and has absolutely nothing to do with my concerns.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> no argument there but to a large % of our population this time around was going to be just that. embarrassed by hillary or trump. for those that cry foul at the comparison well, they tend to be the problem. can see the worst in others but not in who they support.
> 
> if i had my choice neither would have ran and we could buy an island somewhere to ship them too and they could spend the rest of their time on this earth together, on an island, away from us. but that wasn't on the ballot.
> 
> the "deplorables" had enough. had enough shoving a liberal agenda down their throats, lied to by the media over and over and over again, and tired of being ignored and made the bad guy for no other reason than...well they're white mostly. older white males somehow became the debil under obama.
> 
> i know i've had more than enough of that.
> 
> perhaps the media *should* be part of your concern. if they were not dogging him 24x7 would be he on twitter fighting back? if he quit doing his tweets, would the media stop dogging him?
> 
> so the tweets have zero to do with the media dogging him, they're just another bullet in their own arsenal.
> 
> now this shit about bleeding faces and so forth yea - unneeded and uncool drama. but to stop the lies and push from the media telling us how to think it was not going to be pretty and likely takes someone like trump.
> 
> he's going to change things to be sure. good or bad is all preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can only hope you're right.  The bull in the china shop can cause great damage, and who knows, maybe some good can come from it.
> 
> But some of these behaviors are simply inexcusable.  And the temperament behind such behaviors should concern all of us.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not that i disagree but it's a war with the media who is obviously attacking his every move. i do not deny he brought it upon himself but even if trump shut up, ignored the media, played the game, and never touched his twitter account again, would they stop?
> 
> if you think yes - i would disagree. if no is our mutual answer, then how come the media is getting a pass in driving people to "strange" behavior by their incessant dogging on people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The media what it is, it's going to do what it's going to do.
> 
> But (a) Trump is giving them ammunition they never could have DREAMED of, and, *far* more importantly, (b) Trump's behaviors - which are *not* controlled by the media - are a national embarrassment and indicative of a truly unstable and potentially dangerous person.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you unfairly apply different standards to people. In what world is that fair?
> 
> Ted Cruz said he was gonna punch Trump in the mouth and he is what you call a gentleman.  Where is your sense of fairness? Why are you letting the media dictate to you all of these silly rules of conduct????
Click to expand...

for the lying and cruel crap Trump did against Cruz's wife and father...there is a difference where one is... or could be, considered honorable....


----------



## rightwinger

Meathead said:


> Only people in the left-wing echo chamber give a shit. Those people watch Morning Psycho and CNN and take it seriously.
> 
> Trump has taken on the establishment very successfully. The media is the easiest because they are two-faced, the Deep State the hardest since it's mostly faceless.



Given the number of criticisms coming from Republican members of Congress and rightwing pundits, this is not limited to the left

People are starting to wonder.....What is wrong with this guy?


----------



## The Original Tree

*To The LEFT I SAY.

STFU.

If you want CIVILITY how about you stop YOUR COUP?
"RESIST" SHOVING A HILLARY CLINTON FOR PRESIDENT BOBBLE HEAD UP YOUR ASS.

Stop attacking THE President.
STOP ATTACKING OUR DEMOCRACY.
START REPORTING ACTUAL NEWS!*


----------



## basquebromance

In response to Mika tweet, Congressional GOPs adding facelifts to list of things health insurance must cover.


----------



## iceberg

eddiew said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> the progressive liberals are the ones for the most part normalizing violence. speak out against that also or you're just being hypocritical.
> 
> 
> 
> goldberg iceberg whatever   Whatever kind of crook you morons accuse Clinton of the ah you support is many times worse and she knows how to speak to people as well as how govt operates  2 things the idiot trump has no knowledge of
Click to expand...

well maybe. but i've never seen trump end a sentence with a preposition before, so he's a bit ahead of you anyway.


----------



## OldLady

Flanders said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> We impeached Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> *To OldLady: He beat the rap:*
> 
> The media gets the blame for creating the Clintons, as well as creating the lying sack of shit on his way out, but if you are looking for one individual to blame for Clinton crimes after 2000 stop at then-Senator Trent Lott.​
> Lott also sold out House Republicans during last year’s trial of President Clinton. “You’re not going to dump this garbage on us,” Lott told GOP impeachment managers, House Judiciary investigative counsel David Schippers reports. Lott gave Democrats everything they wanted: a brief inquiry with no live witnesses and boxes of evidence kept secret. How bipartisan.​
> By Deroy Murdock November 24, 2000 11:35 AM
> Put in Nickles, Thompson, or Brownback.
> 
> Fire Trent Lott​
> Trent Lott did not want the House dumping garbage on the Senate, but he had no qualms about the Clintons dumping their garbage on the American people.​
> *XXXXX*​
> Clinton was not going to be removed because a two-thirds majority was needed to convict. The Senate was split 50-50. Votes did not matter because the trial was a farce. Trent Lott made sure the public never learned the full truth about the Clintons. I use the plural because the truth about Bill had to expose Hillary’s collusion in Bill’s sexual activities, not to mention covering up his crimes. Lott on the Republican side helping Democrats whitewash the Clintons at the Senate trial already bit the country on the ass when she became a senator. There’s a good chance she’ll take a bigger bite in 2016.​
> Blame Trent Lott For The Clintons
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's that got to do with holding our PRESENT President accountable for his actions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *To OldLady: Accountable for what? TWEETING! Or for winning the election? At least cite a punishable crime he can be held accountable for.*
Click to expand...

I didn't say he had done any "punishable" crimes.  I'm just criticizing his behavior.  If you don't like/believe what the ultra partisan lefties are screeching about, for goddsakes, don't read them!  Don't listen to them.  I don't read Breitbart or InfoWars.  Why do you latch onto this silly horseshit?
He is being a turd.  He is acting classless.  That is not an impeachable offense.  Relax.


----------



## rightwinger

basquebromance said:


> In response to Mika tweet, Congressional GOPs adding facelifts to list of things health insurance must cover.



Given the amount of cosmetic surgeries on the women in Trumps family, I'm sure it would be appreciated

Melania is no spring chicken


----------



## Camp

Iceweasel said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Republicans are calling trump's tweet comments inappropriate and calling for him to apologize. Trump is a confirmed misogynist. What he is not is a dignified President. He does not have the guts or balls to apologize. He is less than a real man. No courage or bravery. Not a drop.
> 
> 
> 
> That works you up but Obama's red line in the sand didn't?
Click to expand...

At least that guy had the balls to go in front of reporters at press conferences and do interviews with not so friendly journalist. Trump is a coward who hides behind closed doors and tweets.


----------



## iceberg

Mac1958 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> and i would rather know that than get a lie handed to me wrapped up by the media to be "presentable" but knowing i still can't trust them.
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather not be humiliated and embarrassed about my President, concerned that his complete lack of respect for his office and his complete lack of impulse control present a clear and present danger to my country.
> 
> The media is a different story altogether, and has absolutely nothing to do with my concerns.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no argument there but to a large % of our population this time around was going to be just that. embarrassed by hillary or trump. for those that cry foul at the comparison well, they tend to be the problem. can see the worst in others but not in who they support.
> 
> if i had my choice neither would have ran and we could buy an island somewhere to ship them too and they could spend the rest of their time on this earth together, on an island, away from us. but that wasn't on the ballot.
> 
> the "deplorables" had enough. had enough shoving a liberal agenda down their throats, lied to by the media over and over and over again, and tired of being ignored and made the bad guy for no other reason than...well they're white mostly. older white males somehow became the debil under obama.
> 
> i know i've had more than enough of that.
> 
> perhaps the media *should* be part of your concern. if they were not dogging him 24x7 would be he on twitter fighting back? if he quit doing his tweets, would the media stop dogging him?
> 
> so the tweets have zero to do with the media dogging him, they're just another bullet in their own arsenal.
> 
> now this shit about bleeding faces and so forth yea - unneeded and uncool drama. but to stop the lies and push from the media telling us how to think it was not going to be pretty and likely takes someone like trump.
> 
> he's going to change things to be sure. good or bad is all preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can only hope you're right.  The bull in the china shop can cause great damage, and who knows, maybe some good can come from it.
> 
> But some of these behaviors are simply inexcusable.  And the temperament behind such behaviors should concern all of us.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not that i disagree but it's a war with the media who is obviously attacking his every move. i do not deny he brought it upon himself but even if trump shut up, ignored the media, played the game, and never touched his twitter account again, would they stop?
> 
> if you think yes - i would disagree. if no is our mutual answer, then how come the media is getting a pass in driving people to "strange" behavior by their incessant dogging on people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The media what it is, it's going to do what it's going to do.
> 
> But (a) Trump is giving them ammunition they never could have DREAMED of, and, *far* more importantly, (b) Trump's behaviors - which are *not* controlled by the media - are a national embarrassment and indicative of a truly unstable and potentially dangerous person.
> .
Click to expand...

and i can say the same about trump. he's trump and he's going to do what he's going to do. to expect one side to change but the other not to is a tad unrealistic to me.

both have a hand in this and to be honest, it sucks.

now if trump is giving them all the ammo they need, why the fake russia crap? how many times do people have to say it's bullshit before it sinks in? a year later we've flogged 18 lives out of this one "investigation" and have nothing but 1 anonymous source way overused.

no trump owns his own behavior good or bad. however in my mind the media does as well. both sides need to grow up but it's not happening as long as CNN is making shit up and trump is on twitter.


----------



## Care4all

mudwhistle said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media what it is, it's going to do what it's going to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but it's never ok for the media to jeopardise the nation and destroy the leverage we have in foreign relations &  global affairs.  Sabotage and treason is never something the FCC should permit on air especially when it affects our safety.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's another topic.
> 
> I'm talking specifically about Trump and his consistent and disturbing behaviors, from which his followers want to deflect.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you prefer lazy establishment phonies who lie to us for a living over a blunt businessman who works extremely hard every hour of the day?
> 
> Weird...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, right...
> he watches TV, HOURS on end...  worrying about what talk show hosts say...and his own ratings....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you know exactly what he does all day.....
> 
> Bet you couldn't last one day doing what he does every day of his life. His staff has to be turned over constantly because nobody can keep up with him. Constant meetings and phone calls, trips to this place and that place....I guess Tweeting  a few times a day is all he has time for. It's a wonder he takes the time to sleep.
Click to expand...

Trump can't handle a day in this job....sadly, he has no idea what being President of the USA means....  and even worse, you can't teach the old dog, new tricks....  

the people working with him in the whitehouse say  he spends hours on end, watching all the news programs on TEVO, screaming at the TV....


----------



## Meathead

rightwinger said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only people in the left-wing echo chamber give a shit. Those people watch Morning Psycho and CNN and take it seriously.
> 
> Trump has taken on the establishment very successfully. The media is the easiest because they are two-faced, the Deep State the hardest since it's mostly faceless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given the number of criticisms coming from Republican members of Congress and rightwing pundits, this is not limited to the left
> 
> People are starting to wonder.....What is wrong with this guy?
Click to expand...

Think leftwinger. How many Republican members of Congress and rightwing pundits criticized now-President Donald Trump before the election?

Just think! America stuck the middle finger to the establishment, and Trump is channeling that.

Those people don't give a rat's as if psychoJoe and low-IQ Mika are offended..


----------



## basquebromance

CNN: Trump making fun of Mika's appearance is evil & sexist! 

 CNN producer: Kellyanne Conway "looks like she got hit with a shovel."


----------



## Rustic

Camp said:


> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *


The problem is Mika Brezinski and Joe Scarborough have no credibility, they are just shit bag progressesives…


----------



## eddiew

iceberg said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> the progressive liberals are the ones for the most part normalizing violence. speak out against that also or you're just being hypocritical.
> 
> 
> 
> goldberg iceberg whatever   Whatever kind of crook you morons accuse Clinton of the ah you support is many times worse and she knows how to speak to people as well as how govt operates  2 things the idiot trump has no knowledge of
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well maybe. but i've never seen trump end a sentence with a preposition before, so he's a bit ahead of you anyway.
Click to expand...

goldberg greenberg iceberg  If I was writing to impress my 50 million ass kissers I'd do a far better job than trump has done. Aren't you the slightest bit embarrassed by this weak link president? I know sassy loves him


----------



## Rustic

Camp said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Republicans are calling trump's tweet comments inappropriate and calling for him to apologize. Trump is a confirmed misogynist. What he is not is a dignified President. He does not have the guts or balls to apologize. He is less than a real man. No courage or bravery. Not a drop.
> 
> 
> 
> That works you up but Obama's red line in the sand didn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least that guy had the balls to go in front of reporters at press conferences and do interviews with not so friendly journalist. Trump is a coward who hides behind closed doors and tweets.
Click to expand...

The mainstream media was constantly sucking Obamas dick… Fact


----------



## iceberg

eddiew said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> the progressive liberals are the ones for the most part normalizing violence. speak out against that also or you're just being hypocritical.
> 
> 
> 
> goldberg iceberg whatever   Whatever kind of crook you morons accuse Clinton of the ah you support is many times worse and she knows how to speak to people as well as how govt operates  2 things the idiot trump has no knowledge of
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well maybe. but i've never seen trump end a sentence with a preposition before, so he's a bit ahead of you anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> goldberg greenberg iceberg  If I was writing to impress my 50 million ass kissers I'd do a far better job than trump has done. Aren't you the slightest bit embarrassed by this weak link president? I know sassy loves him
Click to expand...

sassy?

this eddie from cbz?


----------



## theHawk

Camp said:


> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *



What did he say that was so despicable?


----------



## peach174

OldLady said:


> Flanders said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> We impeached Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> *To OldLady: He beat the rap:*
> 
> The media gets the blame for creating the Clintons, as well as creating the lying sack of shit on his way out, but if you are looking for one individual to blame for Clinton crimes after 2000 stop at then-Senator Trent Lott.​
> Lott also sold out House Republicans during last year’s trial of President Clinton. “You’re not going to dump this garbage on us,” Lott told GOP impeachment managers, House Judiciary investigative counsel David Schippers reports. Lott gave Democrats everything they wanted: a brief inquiry with no live witnesses and boxes of evidence kept secret. How bipartisan.​
> By Deroy Murdock November 24, 2000 11:35 AM
> Put in Nickles, Thompson, or Brownback.
> 
> Fire Trent Lott​
> Trent Lott did not want the House dumping garbage on the Senate, but he had no qualms about the Clintons dumping their garbage on the American people.​
> *XXXXX*​
> Clinton was not going to be removed because a two-thirds majority was needed to convict. The Senate was split 50-50. Votes did not matter because the trial was a farce. Trent Lott made sure the public never learned the full truth about the Clintons. I use the plural because the truth about Bill had to expose Hillary’s collusion in Bill’s sexual activities, not to mention covering up his crimes. Lott on the Republican side helping Democrats whitewash the Clintons at the Senate trial already bit the country on the ass when she became a senator. There’s a good chance she’ll take a bigger bite in 2016.​
> Blame Trent Lott For The Clintons
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's that got to do with holding our PRESENT President accountable for his actions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *To OldLady: Accountable for what? TWEETING! Or for winning the election? At least cite a punishable crime he can be held accountable for.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say he had done any "punishable" crimes.  I'm just criticizing his behavior.  If you don't like/believe what the ultra partisan lefties are screeching about, for goddsakes, don't read them!  Don't listen to them.  I don't read Breitbart or InfoWars.  Why do you latch onto this silly horseshit?
> He is being a turd.  He is acting classless.  That is not an impeachable offense.  Relax.
Click to expand...


MSNBC  & CNN thinks it is and they will continue trying to get him impeached, based on spins and misinterpretations.


----------



## eddiew

theHawk said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he say that was so despicable?
Click to expand...

google it  and all the disgusting things he's said


----------



## mudwhistle

Camp said:


> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *


Wait a minute. These people aren't respectable. He only attacked a couple of low-life, scumbag critics, not decent human-beings.


----------



## edthecynic

Lucy Hamilton said:


> The Donald fucks his own daughter.


YOU said it!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

OldLady said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will libs lean the mean of sarcasm?
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean the President's remarks, that wasn't sarcasm.  It was low class trailer trash talk.
Click to expand...


See!  You are a lib!  You don't understand the meaning of sarcasm!  Thank you for being proof positive of my statement!


----------



## eddiew

mudwhistle said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute. These people aren't respectable. He only attacked a couple of low-life, scumbag critics, not decent human-beings.
Click to expand...

attacked because after many calls they wouldn't kiss the dumps ass and apologize


----------



## Dragonlady

martybegan said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
Click to expand...


The original attempt to delegitimize the President was Trump's birtherism campaign. For the past 30 years right wing radio has called Democrats "commies", Femi-nazis, and those who have abortions "murderers". The poor have been demonized, as have non-whites and immigrants. 

You're correct. The right has sown this wind for 30 years, and you're reaping the whirlwind. The left is finally pushing back against the lies, the racism and the misogyny you've down all these years.


----------



## basquebromance

Psycho Joe & Low IQ Mika responded to Trump in an op-ed. here are the important parts.

"we are both certain that the man is not mentally equipped to continue watching our show

Despite his constant claims that he no longer watches the show, the president’s closest advisers tell us otherwise. That is unfortunate. We believe it would be better for America and the rest of the world if he would keep his 60-inch-plus flat-screen TV tuned to “Fox & Friends.”

The president-elect invited us both to dinner on Dec. 30. Joe attended because Mika did not want to go. After listening to the president-elect talk about his foreign policy plans, Joe was asked by a disappointed Mr. Trump the next day if Mika could also visit Mar-a-Lago that night. She reluctantly agreed to go. After we arrived, the president-elect pulled us into his family’s living quarters with his wife, Melania, where we had a pleasant conversation. We politely declined his repeated invitations to attend a New Year’s Eve party, and we were back in our car within 15 minutes.

Putting aside Mr. Trump’s never-ending obsession with women’s blood, Mika and her face were perfectly intact, as pictures from that night reveal. And though it is no one’s business, the president’s petulant personal attack against yet another woman’s looks compels us to report that Mika has never had a face-lift. If she had, it would be evident to anyone watching “Morning Joe” on their high-definition TV. She did have a little skin under her chin tweaked, but this was hardly a state secret. Her mother suggested she do so, and all those around her were aware of this mundane fact.

 During the height of the 2016 presidential campaign, Joe often listened to Trump staff members complain about their boss’s erratic behavior, including a top campaign official who was as close to the Republican candidate as anyone.

We, too, have noticed a change in his behavior over the past few years. Perhaps that is why we were neither shocked nor insulted by the president’s personal attack. The Donald Trump we knew before the campaign was a flawed character but one who still seemed capable of keeping his worst instincts in check."

somebody is lying. either Trump or Low IQ Mika & Psycho Joe

Opinion | Donald Trump is not well


----------



## sealybobo

eagle1462010 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was out of Line in this Tweet.
> 
> It is understandable that he is PISSED with the attacks by the Liberal Media, and the Swamp.  But this was no way to react............
> 
> You should count to 10 and not TWEET ANGRY.................EVEN IN SARCASM...................when your angry you may post some crazy shit........
> 
> Wasn't Presidential...........but will be forgotten as the other battles proceed.  In regards to being STUPID on this  tweet..............the day people stop posting stupid crap on the internet would be the day the internet no longer existed.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but the POTUS?
> 
> If you ask me he sends these tweets to distract from something else. What bills got passed yesterday?
> 
> The Democrats are such sheep. No wonder the lying Republicans win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yesterday he won in court................Supreme court decision on Travel Ban............don't know why he tweeted that.
> 
> Don't agree with it.............understand he's pissed at the constant attack.............which is now turning in on the attackers.
Click to expand...


I think it makes the president look bad.  But clearly he behaved this way before he won so his supporters don't care.  Lets see the results.

I have to admit even as a liberal I love the travel ban.  No one wants more muslims coming into the country. It's ok if it's a family member or a business person but the mass incoming of Muslims, no one here wanted.  Maybe muslim Americans do but fuck them too.


----------



## Rustic

Dragonlady said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original attempt to delegitimize the President was Trump's birtherism campaign. For the past 30 years right wing radio has called Democrats "commies", Femi-nazis, and those who have abortions "murderers". The poor have been demonized, as have non-whites and immigrants.
> 
> You're correct. The right has sown this wind for 30 years, and you're reaping the whirlwind. The left is finally pushing back against the lies, the racism and the misogyny you've down all these years.
Click to expand...

There would be no trump if there was no Obama… Karma is a fucking bitch


----------



## theHawk

eddiew said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he say that was so despicable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> google it  and all the disgusting things he's said
Click to expand...


I have googled it, and I can't find anything he said that was disgusting or viscous.


----------



## Iceweasel

Camp said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Republicans are calling trump's tweet comments inappropriate and calling for him to apologize. Trump is a confirmed misogynist. What he is not is a dignified President. He does not have the guts or balls to apologize. He is less than a real man. No courage or bravery. Not a drop.
> 
> 
> 
> That works you up but Obama's red line in the sand didn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least that guy had the balls to go in front of reporters at press conferences and do interviews with not so friendly journalist. Trump is a coward who hides behind closed doors and tweets.
Click to expand...

Not so friendly journalists? They fell over themselves to get to the head of the line to polish his shoes. Your vision of reality is wildly distorted.


----------



## basquebromance

"Watched low rated @Morning_Joe for first time in long time. FAKE NEWS. He called me to stop a National Enquirer article. I said no! Bad show" - Trump


----------



## dannyboys

Donald Trump’s mad genius drives schoolmarms of political press crazy
All the LIB MSM have become Joe Brezinski's and Mika's (she wears the pants) 'wet nurses'.


----------



## Camp

Dragonlady said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original attempt to delegitimize the President was Trump's birtherism campaign. For the past 30 years right wing radio has called Democrats "commies", Femi-nazis, and those who have abortions "murderers". The poor have been demonized, as have non-whites and immigrants.
> 
> You're correct. The right has sown this wind for 30 years, and you're reaping the whirlwind. The left is finally pushing back against the lies, the racism and the misogyny you've down all these years.
Click to expand...

Misogyny is not a word recognized by the trump cult. Those people do not have to process the meanings and definitions of works they do not understand. Really, I'll bet half the trump defenders here at USMB do not know the definition of misogyny.


----------



## PredFan

martybegan said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
Click to expand...


It's been longer than that. The left's divisive and uncivil discourse started when Reagan was POTUS. We have been taking the high road and turning the other cheek since and where has it gotten us? Trump may not be perfect and he may be a bit out of control sometimes, but the rest of the GOP could well take a lesson from him on how to defeat the left.


----------



## martybegan

Dragonlady said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original attempt to delegitimize the President was Trump's birtherism campaign. For the past 30 years right wing radio has called Democrats "commies", Femi-nazis, and those who have abortions "murderers". The poor have been demonized, as have non-whites and immigrants.
> 
> You're correct. The right has sown this wind for 30 years, and you're reaping the whirlwind. The left is finally pushing back against the lies, the racism and the misogyny you've down all these years.
Click to expand...


if you support gun rights you are a terrorist/murderer
If you think abortion sucks you want to control women/nazi
If you think immigrants should come here legally racist/nazi
If you think people should have religious freedom homophobe/bigot

Methinks thou doth protest too much.


----------



## Meathead

Dragonlady said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original attempt to delegitimize the President was Trump's birtherism campaign. For the past 30 years right wing radio has called Democrats "commies", Femi-nazis, and those who have abortions "murderers". The poor have been demonized, as have non-whites and immigrants.
> 
> You're correct. The right has sown this wind for 30 years, and you're reaping the whirlwind. The left is finally pushing back against the lies, the racism and the misogyny you've down all these years.
Click to expand...

You've got to go back further than that to Dan Rather and his report on Bush II and his National Guard service.

In fact, there should be Dan Rather Awards for Fake News, an annual kind of thing where CNN and MSNBC would get the recognition they so deserve.


----------



## mudwhistle

Care4all said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> no argument there but to a large % of our population this time around was going to be just that. embarrassed by hillary or trump. for those that cry foul at the comparison well, they tend to be the problem. can see the worst in others but not in who they support.
> 
> if i had my choice neither would have ran and we could buy an island somewhere to ship them too and they could spend the rest of their time on this earth together, on an island, away from us. but that wasn't on the ballot.
> 
> the "deplorables" had enough. had enough shoving a liberal agenda down their throats, lied to by the media over and over and over again, and tired of being ignored and made the bad guy for no other reason than...well they're white mostly. older white males somehow became the debil under obama.
> 
> i know i've had more than enough of that.
> 
> perhaps the media *should* be part of your concern. if they were not dogging him 24x7 would be he on twitter fighting back? if he quit doing his tweets, would the media stop dogging him?
> 
> so the tweets have zero to do with the media dogging him, they're just another bullet in their own arsenal.
> 
> now this shit about bleeding faces and so forth yea - unneeded and uncool drama. but to stop the lies and push from the media telling us how to think it was not going to be pretty and likely takes someone like trump.
> 
> he's going to change things to be sure. good or bad is all preference.
> 
> 
> 
> I can only hope you're right.  The bull in the china shop can cause great damage, and who knows, maybe some good can come from it.
> 
> But some of these behaviors are simply inexcusable.  And the temperament behind such behaviors should concern all of us.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not that i disagree but it's a war with the media who is obviously attacking his every move. i do not deny he brought it upon himself but even if trump shut up, ignored the media, played the game, and never touched his twitter account again, would they stop?
> 
> if you think yes - i would disagree. if no is our mutual answer, then how come the media is getting a pass in driving people to "strange" behavior by their incessant dogging on people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The media what it is, it's going to do what it's going to do.
> 
> But (a) Trump is giving them ammunition they never could have DREAMED of, and, *far* more importantly, (b) Trump's behaviors - which are *not* controlled by the media - are a national embarrassment and indicative of a truly unstable and potentially dangerous person.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you unfairly apply different standards to people. In what world is that fair?
> 
> Ted Cruz said he was gonna punch Trump in the mouth and he is what you call a gentleman.  Where is your sense of fairness? Why are you letting the media dictate to you all of these silly rules of conduct????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for the lying and cruel crap Trump did against Cruz's wife and father...there is a difference where one is... or could be, considered honorable....
Click to expand...

Cruz was attacking Trump's character and his honesty. He got really personal about it.
All the Trump team did was post pictures of Melania and Cruz's wife and ask which would you rather be married to. Cruz was the one that got nasty. First Bush called him a fake, then Rubio said he had a tiny dick, then Cruz started in on him. I guess it's Trumps fault they all decided to go negative and attack him. This is what happens when you're leading in the polls during political campaigns. The rest of them start nipping at your heels.
The difference now is MSNBC and CNN never moved on from the election.


----------



## theHawk

Dragonlady said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original attempt to delegitimize the President was Trump's birtherism campaign. For the past 30 years right wing radio has called Democrats "commies", Femi-nazis, and those who have abortions "murderers". The poor have been demonized, as have non-whites and immigrants.
> 
> You're correct. The right has sown this wind for 30 years, and you're reaping the whirlwind. The left is finally pushing back against the lies, the racism and the misogyny you've down all these years.
Click to expand...


Wrong again.  America is fighting back against 30+ years of progressive lies, anti-white racism, anti-Christian bigotry, capitalist hating fascists.  Trump is the result, and now you're reaping the whirlwind.


----------



## sealybobo

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kellyanne is crying that people are attacking Trump's physical and mental ability to serve.
> 
> Omg that's what they did to Hillary! What a fucking baby
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....Hillary never called anyone deplorable.
Click to expand...

Oh that's such a horrible thing to say.  Waaaah!  She will never live that one down.  Same with Mitt Romney.  Yet Trump can say whatever the fuck he wants and nothing hurt him?  Interesting double standard at it's finest. 

You Republicans suggested Hillary wasn't physically or mentally fit to be POTUS.  Now its your turn to have those claims flung at you.

Congress Could Establish a Commission to See if Trump Is Mentally Fit to Be President

Trump's Fitness To Serve Is 'Officially Part Of The Discussion In Congress'

One of the many things that makes the Trump presidency unprecedented is that some members of Congress, as well as some ethicists, legal experts, psychiatrists and scholars, are already talking about possible paths to impeachment or how to remove the President from office through the 25th Amendment to the Constitution. 

The Unfit President

Unlike George W. Bush and Barack Obama before him, Trump doesn’t seem to care about working out or eating healthy.


----------



## Meathead

theHawk said:


> I have googled it, and I can't find anything he said that was disgusting or viscous.


You have to be a snowflake to understand these things.


----------



## martybegan

Camp said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original attempt to delegitimize the President was Trump's birtherism campaign. For the past 30 years right wing radio has called Democrats "commies", Femi-nazis, and those who have abortions "murderers". The poor have been demonized, as have non-whites and immigrants.
> 
> You're correct. The right has sown this wind for 30 years, and you're reaping the whirlwind. The left is finally pushing back against the lies, the racism and the misogyny you've down all these years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Misogyny is not a word recognized by the trump cult. Those people do not have to process the meanings and definitions of works they do not understand. Really, I'll bet half the trump defenders here at USMB do not know the definition of misogyny.
Click to expand...


GIYF



> *Definition of misogyny*
> 
> :  a hatred of women



However the way progressives use it does not fit the real definition. you define it as "any opposition to the progressive viewpoint regarding things like abortion, affirmative action, and healthcare. Probably guns too, yeah lets throw guns in there"


----------



## sealybobo

mudwhistle said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only hope you're right.  The bull in the china shop can cause great damage, and who knows, maybe some good can come from it.
> 
> But some of these behaviors are simply inexcusable.  And the temperament behind such behaviors should concern all of us.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> it's not that i disagree but it's a war with the media who is obviously attacking his every move. i do not deny he brought it upon himself but even if trump shut up, ignored the media, played the game, and never touched his twitter account again, would they stop?
> 
> if you think yes - i would disagree. if no is our mutual answer, then how come the media is getting a pass in driving people to "strange" behavior by their incessant dogging on people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The media what it is, it's going to do what it's going to do.
> 
> But (a) Trump is giving them ammunition they never could have DREAMED of, and, *far* more importantly, (b) Trump's behaviors - which are *not* controlled by the media - are a national embarrassment and indicative of a truly unstable and potentially dangerous person.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you unfairly apply different standards to people. In what world is that fair?
> 
> Ted Cruz said he was gonna punch Trump in the mouth and he is what you call a gentleman.  Where is your sense of fairness? Why are you letting the media dictate to you all of these silly rules of conduct????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for the lying and cruel crap Trump did against Cruz's wife and father...there is a difference where one is... or could be, considered honorable....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cruz was attacking Trump's character and his honesty. He got really personal about it.
> All the Trump team did was post pictures of Melania and Cruz's wife and ask which would you rather be married to. Cruz was the one that got nasty. First Bush called him a fake, then Rubio said he had a tiny dick, then Cruz started in on him. I guess it's Trumps fault they all decided to go negative and attack him. This is what happens when you're leading in the polls during political campaigns. The rest of them start nipping at your heels.
> The difference now is MSNBC and CNN never moved on from the election.
Click to expand...


Like you guys did in 2009.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

skye said:


> -"In case you missed how Brzezinski looked when Trump refused to host her and Crazy Joe in Mar A Lago! -"




I just don't get RWs. They ^^^ lie ^^^all the time. What do these lies accomplish for them or for the sorry state of the corrupt president and GOP? Why do they make excuses for and approve of trump's vicious lies?

And why is it always the fake christians who behave so "deplorbly"??

skye You put that in quotes. Please post a link showing who said it. Thank you.

[emoji849]


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Luddly Neddite

BlackFlag said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> -"In case you missed how Brzezinski looked when Trump refused to host her and Crazy Joe in Mar A Lago! -"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe this will give Kathy Griffin a new idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Griffin is finished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah she WAS finished.  No significant film role in 10 years.  But now the whole world knows her name because you alt-righties turned out to be a bunch of pussy snowflakes.
Click to expand...



"Film"?

.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## ClosedCaption

bill718 said:


> Ted Frazier said:
> 
> 
> 
> The following picture shows Mika Brzezinski of the Morning Joe show on the day that President Donald Trump claimed to have seen her with a bloody face due to a facelift on Mara Mar-a-Lago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like "bloody face" is a new "Comey tapes". In other words, Trump made shit up once again.
> One photo throws cold water on Trump's claim that Mika Brzezinski was 'bleeding' at Mar-a-Lago from a face-lift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump said the earth was flat, his supporters would believe it. If Trump pooped on his supporters shoes, they'd find a way to justify it.
Click to expand...


Whats wrong with shit on your shoes?  Are you saying you hate digestion?


----------



## mudwhistle

Care4all said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but it's never ok for the media to jeopardise the nation and destroy the leverage we have in foreign relations &  global affairs.  Sabotage and treason is never something the FCC should permit on air especially when it affects our safety.
> 
> 
> 
> That's another topic.
> 
> I'm talking specifically about Trump and his consistent and disturbing behaviors, from which his followers want to deflect.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you prefer lazy establishment phonies who lie to us for a living over a blunt businessman who works extremely hard every hour of the day?
> 
> Weird...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, right...
> he watches TV, HOURS on end...  worrying about what talk show hosts say...and his own ratings....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you know exactly what he does all day.....
> 
> Bet you couldn't last one day doing what he does every day of his life. His staff has to be turned over constantly because nobody can keep up with him. Constant meetings and phone calls, trips to this place and that place....I guess Tweeting  a few times a day is all he has time for. It's a wonder he takes the time to sleep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump can't handle a day in this job....sadly, he has no idea what being President of the USA means....  and even worse, you can't teach the old dog, new tricks....
> 
> the people working with him in the whitehouse say  he spends hours on end, watching all the news programs on TEVO, screaming at the TV....
Click to expand...

Taking into consideration the last few presidents we've had....you have the nerve to say that?

Is that really what you think....or is it just you repeating bogus media talking-points?


----------



## PredFan

Camp said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original attempt to delegitimize the President was Trump's birtherism campaign. For the past 30 years right wing radio has called Democrats "commies", Femi-nazis, and those who have abortions "murderers". The poor have been demonized, as have non-whites and immigrants.
> 
> You're correct. The right has sown this wind for 30 years, and you're reaping the whirlwind. The left is finally pushing back against the lies, the racism and the misogyny you've down all these years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Misogyny is not a word recognized by the trump cult. Those people do not have to process the meanings and definitions of works they do not understand. Really, I'll bet half the trump defenders here at USMB do not know the definition of misogyny.
Click to expand...


Most of us do, but none of the left does. They have re-defined the word to mean any criticism of left wing women. Just as they did with the label "racist", they changed that to mean any criticism of a black democrat. GOP women, and GOP Blacks are free and frequent game for the left to spout the most vile and hateful things to.

We know what misogyny used to mean before you changed it. It meant "Hatred of Women". No one hates like the left.


----------



## Camp

Iceweasel said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Republicans are calling trump's tweet comments inappropriate and calling for him to apologize. Trump is a confirmed misogynist. What he is not is a dignified President. He does not have the guts or balls to apologize. He is less than a real man. No courage or bravery. Not a drop.
> 
> 
> 
> That works you up but Obama's red line in the sand didn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least that guy had the balls to go in front of reporters at press conferences and do interviews with not so friendly journalist. Trump is a coward who hides behind closed doors and tweets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so friendly journalists? They fell over themselves to get to the head of the line to polish his shoes. Your vision of reality is wildly distorted.
Click to expand...

O'Riley interviewed him three years in a row on FOX News.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

konradv said:


> _Mad_ magazine had his number back in '92!




That's quite an indictment. Seems like a lot of people knew he's a crook.

[emoji37]


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Iceweasel

Dragonlady said:


> The original attempt to delegitimize the President was Trump's birtherism campaign. For the past 30 years right wing radio has called Democrats "commies", Femi-nazis, and those who have abortions "murderers". The poor have been demonized, as have non-whites and immigrants.
> 
> You're correct. The right has sown this wind for 30 years, and you're reaping the whirlwind. The left is finally pushing back against the lies, the racism and the misogyny you've down all these years.


That's makes zero sense, as usual. Trump tried to delegitimize himself with the birther issue? I didn't follow it but support most of his other positions. He dropped that one a year ago though. 

We are reaping the whirlwind? Thanks for proving how insane you leftists are, you think winning is a whirlwind and your baby farts somehow override it.


----------



## Meathead

Well, no wonder. She looks like her dad just before he died.


----------



## deanrd

martybegan said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
Click to expand...

Bull F*cking Sh!t.  Brought to you by the right.  All their Richard Spencer Nazi Salutes.  Trump telling his minions to attack and offering to pay legal fees.  Being attacked at Trump rallies.  The GOP attack on millions of American's healthcare.  The GOP war on women.  

Every single GOP policy is designed to screw over millions of Americans if not the majority.  Fighting back is not starting something.  It's fighting back.


----------



## The Derp

SPOILER ALERT!!!!


Ummm, everyone...American Horror Story already revealed who Bloody Face is...Doctor Oliver Threadson:


And then his son picked up the Bloody Face mantle years later:


So clearly, Mika is _*not*_ Bloody Face.

You're welcome.


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kellyanne is crying that people are attacking Trump's physical and mental ability to serve.
> 
> Omg that's what they did to Hillary! What a fucking baby
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....Hillary never called anyone deplorable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that's such a horrible thing to say.  Waaaah!  She will never live that one down.  Same with Mitt Romney.  Yet Trump can say whatever the fuck he wants and nothing hurt him?  Interesting double standard at it's finest.
> 
> You Republicans suggested Hillary wasn't physically or mentally fit to be POTUS.  Now its your turn to have those claims flung at you.
> 
> Congress Could Establish a Commission to See if Trump Is Mentally Fit to Be President
> 
> Trump's Fitness To Serve Is 'Officially Part Of The Discussion In Congress'
> 
> One of the many things that makes the Trump presidency unprecedented is that some members of Congress, as well as some ethicists, legal experts, psychiatrists and scholars, are already talking about possible paths to impeachment or how to remove the President from office through the 25th Amendment to the Constitution.
> 
> The Unfit President
> 
> Unlike George W. Bush and Barack Obama before him, Trump doesn’t seem to care about working out or eating healthy.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure you know what he eats or what exercise he does.

All Obama did was smoke grass and golf. Bush, however, was a workout madman. He was a workaholic that still found time to put in an hour a day doing cardiovascular stuff.


----------



## Iceweasel

Camp said:


> Misogyny is not a word recognized by the trump cult. Those people do not have to process the meanings and definitions of works they do not understand. Really, I'll bet half the trump defenders here at USMB do not know the definition of misogyny.


The demonic leftist cult attacks ALL conservative women with a viciousness unparalleled in modern history. And you don't give a shit because you are a corrupt leftist. Words bother you on one hand but destroying someone life on the other matters not.


----------



## eddiew

Rustic said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original attempt to delegitimize the President was Trump's birtherism campaign. For the past 30 years right wing radio has called Democrats "commies", Femi-nazis, and those who have abortions "murderers". The poor have been demonized, as have non-whites and immigrants.
> 
> You're correct. The right has sown this wind for 30 years, and you're reaping the whirlwind. The left is finally pushing back against the lies, the racism and the misogyny you've down all these years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There would be no trump if there was no Obama… Karma is a fucking bitch
Click to expand...

oh please   stop using that lame excuse  Trump is an embarrassment a disaster  Obama a gentleman  Made errors? Sure all presidents do but his bottom line was far better than gwb's or this nitwit you repubs gave us


----------



## RDD_1210

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> When will libs lean the mean of sarcasm?



When will you begin to grasp the English language?


----------



## Iceweasel

Camp said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Republicans are calling trump's tweet comments inappropriate and calling for him to apologize. Trump is a confirmed misogynist. What he is not is a dignified President. He does not have the guts or balls to apologize. He is less than a real man. No courage or bravery. Not a drop.
> 
> 
> 
> That works you up but Obama's red line in the sand didn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least that guy had the balls to go in front of reporters at press conferences and do interviews with not so friendly journalist. Trump is a coward who hides behind closed doors and tweets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so friendly journalists? They fell over themselves to get to the head of the line to polish his shoes. Your vision of reality is wildly distorted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O'Riley interviewed him three years in a row on FOX News.
Click to expand...

I saw it and he was handled with kidd gloves. The fact that you think it was the same tells us all we need to know.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

RDD_1210 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will libs lean the mean of sarcasm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will you begin to grasp the English language?
Click to expand...


I understand English perfectly.  In fact, I have been speaking it most of my life!  What's your excuse?


----------



## BlueGin

bill718 said:


> Ted Frazier said:
> 
> 
> 
> The following picture shows Mika Brzezinski of the Morning Joe show on the day that President Donald Trump claimed to have seen her with a bloody face due to a facelift on Mara Mar-a-Lago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like "bloody face" is a new "Comey tapes". In other words, Trump made shit up once again.
> One photo throws cold water on Trump's claim that Mika Brzezinski was 'bleeding' at Mar-a-Lago from a face-lift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump said the earth was flat, his supporters would believe it. If Trump pooped on his supporters shoes, they'd find a way to justify it.
Click to expand...

Sounds more like the Obama bots.


----------



## eddiew

theHawk said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he say that was so despicable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> google it  and all the disgusting things he's said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have googled it, and I can't find anything he said that was disgusting or viscous.
Click to expand...

HAWK  just for starters
*The most outrageous Donald Trump quotes, ever*
*1. “Can you imagine what the outcry would be if @SnoopDogg, failing career and all, had aimed and fired the gun at President Obama? Jail time!”*

Ok…


*2. “Any negative polls are fake news, just like the CNN, ABC, NBC polls in the election. Sorry, people want border security and extreme vetting.”*

Sounds a little Orwellian…

*3. “Watched protests yesterday but was under the impression that we just had an election! Why didn’t these people vote? Celebs hurt cause badly.”*

Umm they did Donald. That’s why you lost the popular vote…


*4.  “We are going to have an unbelievable, perhaps record-setting turnout for the inauguration, and there will be plenty of movie and entertainment stars. All the dress shops are sold out in Washington. It’s hard to find a great dress for this inauguration.”*

Hmmmm

*5. “Happy New Year to all, including to my many enemies and those who have fought me and lost so badly they just don’t know what to do. Love!”*

Not the best way to  kick off the New Year Donald…

*6. “An ‘extremely credible source’ has called my office and told me that Barack Obama’s birth certificate is a fraud”*


Trump was determined to ‘expose’ President Obama’s birthplace back in 2012, and even claimed to have sent investigators to Hawaii in the hopes of proving Obama wasn’t born in the United States.



*More stories*




Can You Spot What's Wrong With All Of…



Pippa Middleton Wore The Prettiest Dress…



With A $12 Membership Fee For The First…Sponsored - AARP



Transferring Your Credit Card Balance To a…Sponsored - NextAdvisor
by

*7. “Robert Pattinson should not take back Kristen Stewart. She cheated on him like a dog & will do it again – just watch. He can do much better!”*

Clearly Donald is a Team Edward kind of guy…

*8. “Ariana Huffington is unattractive, both inside and out. I fully understand why her former husband left her for a man – he made a good decision.”*


Trump always has charming things to say about successful, prominent women – but he stooped particularly low with this comment about Huffington Post founder.

*9. “Meryl Streep, one of the most over-rated actresses in Hollywood, doesn’t know me but attacked last night at the Golden Globes. She is a Hillary flunky who lost big. For the 100th time, I never “mocked” a disabled reporter (would never do that) but simply showed him “groveling” when he totally changed a 16 year old story that he had written in order to make me look bad. Just more very dishonest media!” *

*Reading now*



*This is how much celebrities are getting paid for their Instagram posts*



*Social media virtual assistants are a thing and this is what they do*



*How to use your summer holiday for personal development*



*Lily Collins opens up about playing a character with an eating disorder having had one herself*
This was his response to _that _Meryl Streep Golden Globes speech… Mature, Trump. As always…

*10. “I will build a great wall – and nobody builds walls better than me, believe me – and I’ll build them very inexpensively. I will build a great, great wall on our southern border, and I will make Mexico pay for that wall. Mark my words.” *

Oh for goodness sake.

*11. “When Mexico sends its people, they’re not sending the best. They’re not sending you, they’re sending people that have lots of problems and they’re bringing those problems with us. They’re bringing drugs. They’re bring crime. They’re rapists… And some, I assume, are good people.” *

Just another casually racial slur, then…

*12. “Our great African-American President hasn’t exactly had a positive impact on the thugs who are so happily and openly destroying Baltimore.”*

Don’t worry, his racist outbursts aren’t just directed at Mexico


----------



## BlueGin

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> When will libs lean the mean of sarcasm?


Never.


----------



## jknowgood

rightwinger said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I can't understand is Trump's insistence on lying
> 
> Why the made up story about Mika "Bleeding from the face" if it is so easily disproven?
Click to expand...

Obama lied about where he was conceived, Hillary lied about landing under sniper fire. What's your point?


----------



## Divine Wind

dannyboys said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is great but he seem not to get the clue his tweets are just distracting and childish.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya think?  LOL
> 
> Personally, I think he's bored being President; too much work doncha' know, and would rather just go back to golfing and Tweeting for the rest of his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the thing I would rather suffer four years of his tweets than one day of Pence being President!
> 
> So let get him a intern in a blue dress to distract him from tweeting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Buckle up, buckaroos, because I think Trump will be tweeting for years but President Pence will be sworn in before 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I enjoy the hot pic of Ivanka, what's your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next President: Madame Ivanka Trump.
Click to expand...

Definitely better than either Hillary or Trump!!!  I'd vote for her.


----------



## The Derp

BlueGin said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will libs lean the mean of sarcasm?
> 
> 
> 
> Never.
Click to expand...


Oh, come on...most comedians are liberals and comedians understand sarcasm.

You mean to tell me these folks don't understand sarcasm?


----------



## Flanders

OldLady said:


> That is not an impeachable offense.


*To OldLady: You missed the point. Democrats do not require an offense.*


peach174 said:


> MSNBC & CNN thinks it is and they will continue trying to get him impeached, based on spins and misinterpretations.


*To peach174: You are right on the money. They will continue trying long after he leaves office in 2025.

NOTE: Everything Democrats are doing is designed to defeat Trump in 2020. No lie, no absurdity, is off-limits to Democrats. Nothing scares them more than Trump’s second term.*


----------



## basquebromance

Jerry Springer tweeted (this is real): "I'm sorry, but Trump's behavior is not just beneath the dignity of the Presidency...but that of any decent man."

oh the irony


----------



## Meathead

deanrd said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull F*cking Sh!t.  Brought to you by the right.  All their Richard Spencer Nazi Salutes.  Trump telling his minions to attack and offering to pay legal fees.  Being attacked at Trump rallies.  The GOP attack on millions of American's healthcare.  The GOP war on women.
> 
> Every single GOP policy is designed to screw over millions of Americans if not the majority.  Fighting back is not starting something.  It's fighting back.
Click to expand...

Your embattled intellect is still fighting the 2016 campaign. Butt-hurt lingers, doubtless.


----------



## Divine Wind

Davebd1985 said:


> k *pence from 2019 to 2020*, seems odd ok; 2021 to 2014, wut. he goes forward then backwards in time?  What is this madness, also they both have butterface


That's when Trump resigns and Pence is sworn in.


----------



## martybegan

deanrd said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull F*cking Sh!t.  Brought to you by the right.  All their Richard Spencer Nazi Salutes.  Trump telling his minions to attack and offering to pay legal fees.  Being attacked at Trump rallies.  The GOP attack on millions of American's healthcare.  The GOP war on women.
> 
> Every single GOP policy is designed to screw over millions of Americans if not the majority.  Fighting back is not starting something.  It's fighting back.
Click to expand...


Typical lefty bullshit. The attempt to link richard Spencer to everyone on the right. Fail. More Trump derangement. Fail. Falling for the send a provocateur to a rally fail. 
"PEOPLE ARE GOING TO DIE" fail, War on Women bullshit fail.

Every progressive policy is about more power in the hands of less people, and those people being as far removed from the masses as possible. 

Fuck off you Oligarchical fucks.


----------



## jknowgood

Iceweasel said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Republicans are calling trump's tweet comments inappropriate and calling for him to apologize. Trump is a confirmed misogynist. What he is not is a dignified President. He does not have the guts or balls to apologize. He is less than a real man. No courage or bravery. Not a drop.
> 
> 
> 
> That works you up but Obama's red line in the sand didn't?
Click to expand...

The lie that actually had consequences.


----------



## The Derp

The reason there aren't successful Conservative comedians is because the best comedy and satire work by mocking the powerful, not the powerless.


----------



## Iceweasel

Care4all said:


> Trump can't handle a day in this job....sadly, he has no idea what being President of the USA means....  and even worse, you can't teach the old dog, new tricks....
> 
> the people working with him in the whitehouse say  he spends hours on end, watching all the news programs on TEVO, screaming at the TV....


But that's only after he's exhausted himself in the little Mexican boys rape room, right?


----------



## The Derp

Iceweasel said:


> But that's only after he's exhausted himself in the little Mexican boys rape room, right?



Trump doesn't like little boys.  He likes having Russian hookers pee on him.  *LEARN THE DIFFERENCE!  GAH!*


----------



## Iceweasel

The Derp said:


> The reason there aren't successful Conservative comedians is because the best comedy and satire work by mocking the powerful, not the powerless.


That's supposed to make sense? I think Bill Barr is funny as hell and lefties are on your level, stupid, hateful and very unfunny.


----------



## Iceweasel

The Derp said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> But that's only after he's exhausted himself in the little Mexican boys rape room, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump doesn't like little boys.  He likes having Russian hookers pee on him.  *LEARN THE DIFFERENCE!  GAH!*
Click to expand...

Libs bought that story. Think about it.


----------



## rightwinger

basquebromance said:


> Jerry Springer tweeted (this is real): "I'm sorry, but Trump's behavior is not just beneath the dignity of the Presidency...but that of any decent man."
> 
> oh the irony



If he can't meet Jerry Springer's standards...Trump is in real trouble


----------



## The Derp

Iceweasel said:


> *The reason there aren't successful Conservative comedians is because the best comedy and satire work by mocking the powerful, not the powerless.*
> That's supposed to make sense? I think Bill Barr is funny as hell and lefties are on your level, stupid, hateful and very unfunny.



It does make sense if you think about it.  And do you mean Bill Burr?  How is his comedy "conservative"?


----------



## The Derp

Iceweasel said:


> Libs bought that story. Think about it.



Well, he hasn't proved he _*doesn't*_ like Russian hooker pee.


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's not that i disagree but it's a war with the media who is obviously attacking his every move. i do not deny he brought it upon himself but even if trump shut up, ignored the media, played the game, and never touched his twitter account again, would they stop?
> 
> if you think yes - i would disagree. if no is our mutual answer, then how come the media is getting a pass in driving people to "strange" behavior by their incessant dogging on people?
> 
> 
> 
> The media what it is, it's going to do what it's going to do.
> 
> But (a) Trump is giving them ammunition they never could have DREAMED of, and, *far* more importantly, (b) Trump's behaviors - which are *not* controlled by the media - are a national embarrassment and indicative of a truly unstable and potentially dangerous person.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you unfairly apply different standards to people. In what world is that fair?
> 
> Ted Cruz said he was gonna punch Trump in the mouth and he is what you call a gentleman.  Where is your sense of fairness? Why are you letting the media dictate to you all of these silly rules of conduct????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for the lying and cruel crap Trump did against Cruz's wife and father...there is a difference where one is... or could be, considered honorable....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cruz was attacking Trump's character and his honesty. He got really personal about it.
> All the Trump team did was post pictures of Melania and Cruz's wife and ask which would you rather be married to. Cruz was the one that got nasty. First Bush called him a fake, then Rubio said he had a tiny dick, then Cruz started in on him. I guess it's Trumps fault they all decided to go negative and attack him. This is what happens when you're leading in the polls during political campaigns. The rest of them start nipping at your heels.
> The difference now is MSNBC and CNN never moved on from the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like you guys did in 2009.
Click to expand...

No.....we focused on Obama's anti-American and anti-business policies, his distain for the American public, his obvious racism, his laziness, his habit of siding with our enemies, his destructive foreign policies, his corruption, his habit of attacking his critics in illegal ways using the IRS and NSA to harass them and ruin their lives. That's what we focused on.


----------



## deanrd

Synthaholic said:


>



Remember Trump's wife wants an end to cyber bullying.

Trump Bullied

Trump lied

Trump is proud to do it.


----------



## Iceweasel

The Derp said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The reason there aren't successful Conservative comedians is because the best comedy and satire work by mocking the powerful, not the powerless.*
> That's supposed to make sense? I think Bill Barr is funny as hell and lefties are on your level, stupid, hateful and very unfunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does make sense if you think about it.  And do you mean Bill Burr?  How is his comedy "conservative"?
Click to expand...

Makes fun of libs and all they stand for. But no, your spittle made no sense.


----------



## jknowgood

Dragonlady said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original attempt to delegitimize the President was Trump's birtherism campaign. For the past 30 years right wing radio has called Democrats "commies", Femi-nazis, and those who have abortions "murderers". The poor have been demonized, as have non-whites and immigrants.
> 
> You're correct. The right has sown this wind for 30 years, and you're reaping the whirlwind. The left is finally pushing back against the lies, the racism and the misogyny you've down all these years.
Click to expand...

Lol, you left yards has been saying for 50 years. How republicans want to kiil, old people, black people, children. Want to starve all poor people. Want to kill the earth and all human beings, and so on. Just last week major Democrat leaders were talking about how many millions were going to die, because of the republicans. Which is total bullshit. On the other hand liberals hate anyone that doesn't approve of their views. Trump is a breath of fresh air putting you loons in your place. Bush let you lie about him and he felt it, Trump won't let you get away with it.


----------



## The Derp

mudwhistle said:


> No.....we focused on Obama's anti-American and anti-business policies



Which policies were those?  Corporate profits reached record highs every year of Obama's term.  The market reached record highs as well.  About 12,000,000 private sector jobs were created, the uninsured rate dropped to historic lows, the deficit was reduced by 2/3 from where Bush left it, and Osama bin Laden was shot through the eye.




mudwhistle said:


> his distain for the American public



What do you mean? 




mudwhistle said:


> his obvious racism



How so?




mudwhistle said:


> , his laziness, his habit of siding with our enemies, his destructive foreign policies



Laziness?  How many vacation days has Trump taken 6 months into his Presidency?  Where's the health care bill Trump promised would be ready to go on day one?  And what policies of his were destructive?  Obama was beloved by most world leaders except for Putin, who loves Trump and vice versa.




mudwhistle said:


> his corruption



What corruption?  Not one single person from Obama's Administration ended up in jail.  How many from Bush the Dumber went to jail?  How many from Reagan!?




mudwhistle said:


> his habit of attacking his critics in illegal ways using the IRS and NSA to harass them and ruin their lives. That's what we focused on.



How so?  Just as many liberal groups as Conservative groups were targeted by the IRS.  And the IRS had to do that targeting because of the flood of these organizations from the _*Citizens United*_ decision.


----------



## jknowgood

deanrd said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull F*cking Sh!t.  Brought to you by the right.  All their Richard Spencer Nazi Salutes.  Trump telling his minions to attack and offering to pay legal fees.  Being attacked at Trump rallies.  The GOP attack on millions of American's healthcare.  The GOP war on women.
> 
> Every single GOP policy is designed to screw over millions of Americans if not the majority.  Fighting back is not starting something.  It's fighting back.
Click to expand...


----------



## mudwhistle

The Derp said:


> The reason there aren't successful Conservative comedians is because the best comedy and satire work by mocking the powerful, not the powerless.


Yeah....it's a black thing.


----------



## The Derp

Iceweasel said:


> Makes fun of libs and all they stand for. But no, your spittle made no sense.



Ummm...have you ever _*watched*_ Bill Burr?  He makes fun of _*everyone*_.  As do all the comedians whose photos I listed earlier in this thread.


----------



## McRib

We have an immature 8 year old as President, thanks to middle America Honey Boo Boo watchers who not only breed, they vote.


----------



## PredFan

I don't give a rats ass what Trump tweets, I care about what he does, and I like 99% of that, so, meh.


----------



## Iceweasel

The Derp said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes fun of libs and all they stand for. But no, your spittle made no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm...have you ever _*watched*_ Bill Burr?  He makes fun of _*everyone*_.  As do all the comedians whose photos I listed earlier in this thread.
Click to expand...

He makes fun of liberalism, which liberal comedians do not do.


----------



## The Derp

PredFan said:


> I don't give a rats ass what Trump tweets, I care about what he does, and I like 99% of that, so, meh.



He hasn't _*done*_ anything other than piss off our allies, give secrets to the Russians, and attack people on Twitter.


----------



## The Derp

Iceweasel said:


> He makes fun of liberalism, which liberal comedians do not do.



Jesus fucking Christ...have you ever _*watched*_ Bill Maher before?  Why do Conservatives just spit out bullshit nonsense all the fucking time?  You guys don't seem to know anything you're talking about.


----------



## mudwhistle

The Derp said:


> The reason there aren't successful Conservative comedians is because the best comedy and satire work by mocking the powerful, not the powerless.


BTW, I can think of some funny conservative comedians like Dennis Miller. Liberals are easier to make fun of because they are a walking contradiction, but they don't seem to have a sense of humor, and they get very violent and destructive when they become the target of critics, so most people go for the easy mark. Somebody who traditionally doesn't fight back.


----------



## The Derp

Iceweasel said:


> He makes fun of liberalism, which liberal comedians do not do.



By the way, you trying to claim him as some sort of Conservative is bullshit too.  For someone who claims they like Bill Burr, you don't seem to know that much about him:


----------



## mudwhistle

deanrd said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember Trump's wife wants an end to cyber bullying.
> 
> Trump Bullied
> 
> Trump lied
> 
> Trump is proud to do it.
Click to expand...

Trump doesn't bully.....he simply lives rent-free in liberals heads.


----------



## The Derp

mudwhistle said:


> BTW, I can think of some funny conservative comedians like Dennis Miller.



Maybe he was funny in the 90's, what has he done lately?  Seems like the only gigs he can book are on Fox News.




mudwhistle said:


> Liberals are easier to make fun of because they are a walking contradiction, but they don't seem to have a sense of humor, and they get very violent and destructive when they become the target of critics, so most people go for the easy mark. Somebody who traditionally doesn't fight back.



Right, because these folks have no sense of humor (really, who fucking takes you people seriously anyway?):


----------



## Luddly Neddite

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media what it is, it's going to do what it's going to do.
> 
> But (a) Trump is giving them ammunition they never could have DREAMED of, and, *far* more importantly, (b) Trump's behaviors - which are *not* controlled by the media - are a national embarrassment and indicative of a truly unstable and potentially dangerous person.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So you unfairly apply different standards to people. In what world is that fair?
> 
> Ted Cruz said he was gonna punch Trump in the mouth and he is what you call a gentleman.  Where is your sense of fairness? Why are you letting the media dictate to you all of these silly rules of conduct????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for the lying and cruel crap Trump did against Cruz's wife and father...there is a difference where one is... or could be, considered honorable....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cruz was attacking Trump's character and his honesty. He got really personal about it.
> All the Trump team did was post pictures of Melania and Cruz's wife and ask which would you rather be married to. Cruz was the one that got nasty. First Bush called him a fake, then Rubio said he had a tiny dick, then Cruz started in on him. I guess it's Trumps fault they all decided to go negative and attack him. This is what happens when you're leading in the polls during political campaigns. The rest of them start nipping at your heels.
> The difference now is MSNBC and CNN never moved on from the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like you guys did in 2009.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.....we focused on Obama's anti-American and anti-business policies, his distain for the American public, his obvious racism, his laziness, his habit of siding with our enemies, his destructive foreign policies, his corruption, his habit of attacking his critics in illegal ways using the IRS and NSA to harass them and ruin their lives. That's what we focused on.
Click to expand...



The right is unable to tell the truth about anything. That's why they're okay with trump's lies. He's lied more than a hundred times a month just since the election and ^^RWNJs^^ love it.


----------



## Iceweasel

The Derp said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> He makes fun of liberalism, which liberal comedians do not do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you trying to claim him as some sort of Conservative is bullshit too.  For someone who claims they like Bill Burr, you don't seem to know that much about him:
Click to expand...

I've seen him a few times. I'm not a liberal so I didn't crawl up his ass and sniff around and run to my keyboard. He knocks liberalism and libs don't go there, that conservative enough for me.


----------



## The Derp

Some more of those comedians who don't understand comedy:


----------



## Iceweasel

The Derp said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I can think of some funny conservative comedians like Dennis Miller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he was funny in the 90's, what has he done lately?  Seems like the only gigs he can book are on Fox News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are easier to make fun of because they are a walking contradiction, but they don't seem to have a sense of humor, and they get very violent and destructive when they become the target of critics, so most people go for the easy mark. Somebody who traditionally doesn't fight back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, because these folks have no sense of humor (really, who fucking takes you people seriously anyway?):
Click to expand...

None of those are funny. They peddle hate and the leftist gobbles it up and begs for more. We have different values and for some bizarre reason leftists believe they can shame people into embracing their world views. Clearly a sign they do not understand conservativism.


----------



## BULLDOG

Flanders said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not an impeachable offense.
> 
> 
> 
> *To OldLady: You missed the point. Democrats do not require an offense.*
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC & CNN thinks it is and they will continue trying to get him impeached, based on spins and misinterpretations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *To peach174: You are right on the money. They will continue trying long after he leaves office in 2025.
> 
> NOTE: Everything Democrats are doing is designed to defeat Trump in 2020. No lie, no absurdity, is off-limits to Democrats. Nothing scares them more than Trump’s second term.*
Click to expand...


Wrong. Nothing scares us more than his current term. The president of the US has always been the most powerful man in the world. Not so any more. Now he is ridiculed by world leaders.


----------



## The Derp

Iceweasel said:


> I've seen him a few times. I'm not a liberal so I didn't crawl up his ass and sniff around and run to my keyboard. He knocks liberalism and libs don't go there, that conservative enough for me.



So, don't know where you get this idea that liberals don't make fun of themselves when self-deprecation is one of the first things liberal comedians do!

Conservatives just don't get it.


----------



## The Derp

Iceweasel said:


> None of those are funny.



Must be why they all have their own shows and Dennis Miller doesn't...because they're not funny.  LOL!


----------



## OldLady

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will libs lean the mean of sarcasm?
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean the President's remarks, that wasn't sarcasm.  It was low class trailer trash talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See!  You are a lib!  You don't understand the meaning of sarcasm!  Thank you for being proof positive of my statement!
Click to expand...

Stop talking like an idiot.


----------



## Iceweasel

The Derp said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen him a few times. I'm not a liberal so I didn't crawl up his ass and sniff around and run to my keyboard. He knocks liberalism and libs don't go there, that conservative enough for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, don't know where you get this idea that liberals don't make fun of themselves when self-deprecation is one of the first things liberal comedians do!
> 
> Conservatives just don't get it.
Click to expand...

Oh I see, liberal comedians do it but conservative comedian don't. You're a joke, no pun intended.


----------



## The Derp

Yet even more comedians who don't understand comedy, according to Conservatives:


----------



## OldLady

The Derp said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I can think of some funny conservative comedians like Dennis Miller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he was funny in the 90's, what has he done lately?  Seems like the only gigs he can book are on Fox News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are easier to make fun of because they are a walking contradiction, but they don't seem to have a sense of humor, and they get very violent and destructive when they become the target of critics, so most people go for the easy mark. Somebody who traditionally doesn't fight back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, because these folks have no sense of humor (really, who fucking takes you people seriously anyway?):
Click to expand...

A good sense of humor requires intelligence.  Ergo....


----------



## The Derp

Iceweasel said:


> Oh I see, liberal comedians do it but conservative comedian don't. You're a joke, no pun intended.



Conservative humor never succeeds because it attacks the powerless.  So you make jokes at the expense of people who are already victimized.  

By the way - your use of "joke" there wouldn't even be considered a pun.  This is what I mean when I say Conservatives have no fucking idea what they are talking about most of the time.


----------



## deanrd

It's okay to post a picture like this.  Because Trump's wife gave it to us.

Or this one:


----------



## The Derp

More comedians who don't understand comedy, according to Conservatives:


----------



## Cellblock2429

Camp said:


> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *



/----- You libtards need to learn Trump isn't GW Bush. This guy fights back. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Cellblock2429

Camp said:


> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *



/---- Libs can dish it out but sure can't take it. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Trump is under no obligation to answer any questions from a hostile and dangerous press.  They can get whatever they want from the fake anonymous sources they always make up.


----------



## deanrd

The Derp said:


> Some more of those comedians who don't understand comedy:


So Trump is a comedian?


----------



## mudwhistle

The Derp said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I can think of some funny conservative comedians like Dennis Miller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he was funny in the 90's, what has he done lately?  Seems like the only gigs he can book are on Fox News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are easier to make fun of because they are a walking contradiction, but they don't seem to have a sense of humor, and they get very violent and destructive when they become the target of critics, so most people go for the easy mark. Somebody who traditionally doesn't fight back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, because these folks have no sense of humor (really, who fucking takes you people seriously anyway?):
Click to expand...

Liberals.....not liberal comedians.

You should take a class in reading comprehension. 

And Dennis Miller does standup shows frequently. 

Dennis Miller -              Ticketmaster.com – Mobile Site

I understand why you don't know much about what he's doing......most of his jokes don't appeal to you. They aren't about trump and they take someone with half a brain to understand them.


----------



## OldLady

deanrd said:


> It's okay to post a picture like this.  Because Trump's wife gave it to us.
> 
> Or this one:


Where did you get that pregnant pic of Melania?  I don't think that's real.  And that last one isn't Melania, either, is it?
Are you being unprincipled this morning?


----------



## protectionist

martybegan said:


> So Sen Ben Sasse is playing right into the progressive's hands.
> The time for civility was over during Bush II's term. You idiots made the bed, now sleep in it.


Your problem is your definition of civility is bash Trump all you want, and then expect that he must be civil and not answer back.  We elected him (an outsider) to put a stop to that dopey Washington protocol.

As for Ben Sasse, he IS a progressive (RINO) who hopefully will be voted out in the next election.  Ditto with Ryan, Collins and Graham.  Nothing Trump said was improper.  If someone showed up at my place with a bleeding face, I'd expect them to fix their problem first, not bleed all over my carpets.  Common sense.


----------



## mudwhistle

The Derp said:


> Yet even more comedians who don't understand comedy, according to Conservatives:


I guess you must think all liberals are comedians.

Well they are hilariously silly.


----------



## protectionist

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *“Please just stop. This isn’t normal and it’s beneath the dignity of your office.”*
> *— Sen. Ben Sasse (R-NE), on Twitter, criticizing President Trump’s tweets about Joe Scarborough and Mike Brzezinski.*


It is RAISING the dignity of the office.  Obama was the one who equated being a doormat, with dignity.  That is currently being cleansed.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Camp said:


> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *




He is the Republican mindset let loose. He is obviously mentally ill and that coming from many psychiatrists around the country. This sad hollow person is not in control of his own bowels and should not be in control of anything else. His children are all trainwrecks as well. You look at a family to see if there is one sane one among them and for the Trumps there isn't. Illness is their family crest.


----------



## easyt65

Why are republicans okay with Trump not having a solo press conference since February?"

Obama & the Press: Analyzing Obama's Lack of News Conferences
- Snowflakes had no problem with it.


Hillary Clinton hasn’t held a press conference in 257 days. That’s ridiculous.
- Snowflakes had no problem with it.



Oh boo-hoo...The President is not 'feeding' the Fake News Media.....based on CNN's continued decline into the depths of Fake News hell, why bother?!  Trump is treating the press badly? Really?


11 Times Barack Obama Abused Press Freedom - Breitbart

*1. Campaign plane “hijacking” journalists.* In 2008, the Obama campaign flew 25 members of the media to Chicago — without telling them then-Sen. Obama was not, in fact, on board.

*2. Closing White House events to all but the official photographer.* Obama barred the media from events — including, ironically, an award ceremony where he was recognized for “transparency”  

*3. Trying to shut out Fox News.* The Obama administration targeted Fox News for isolation and marginalization, arguing that it was not a legitimate news organization but “the research arm or the communications arm of the Republican Party.”
_- Wow, hypocrisy and karma are a bit@h!
_
*4. Stonewalling FOIA requests.* The Obama administration “set a record” for failing to provide information requested by the press and the public under the Freedom of Information Act. The low point was Hillary Clinton’s email scandal, where tens of thousands of emails were hidden on a private server and deleted.
_- Most Transparent Administration EVUH!
_
*5. Prosecuting journalists and their sources.* The Obama administration pursued Fox News reporter James Rosen’s private emails — then misled Congress about it.
- _Perhaps Trump should have Sessions round up some of CNN's disgraced Fake News Reporters, huh?_

*6. Wiretapping the Associated Press. *After the Obama administration’s snooping on the AP was exposed in 2013
- _ILLEGAL wire-tapping!_

*7. Refusing to hold press conferences. *For long stretches of his presidency, Obama refused to hold press conferences _at all_, going *10 months without a formal press conference* in a critical stretch from 2009 to 2010.
- _Gee, and 'Despicable Donny' did not hold a Press Conference at all in the last* 5* months_....

*8. Filibustering at press conferences.* When Obama did, *finally*, hold press conference, he often limited the number of questions by delivering long, rambling, often condescending answers.

*9. Attacking tough questions.* When a Major Garrett of CBS actually asked a tough question — about why the administration seemed not to be trying hard to free Americans held by Iran, including _Washington Post_ journalist Jason Rezaian — Obama scolded him.
- _How DARE you ask such a tough, appropriate question!_

*10. Appearing on fringe outlets.* While media elites gripe about conservative journalists being given a chance, Obama often restricted his appearances to fringe media: _Inside Edition_; Funny or Die’s _Between Two Ferns_ (which was then nominated for an Emmy); YouTube stars; and a radio show called *“**Pimp with a Limp*.”
- Hey, don't laugh! it turns out that _'Pimp With a Limp'_ is more CREDIBLE than CNN!  

*11. Iran deal “echo chamber.” *The Obama administration created “fake news” to support the Iran deal, setting up what it later boasted was an “echo chamber” of “experts” who would comment in the media to support the White House narrative on the negotiations. Meanwhile, key details were hidden from the public.
- _Propaganda-Pushing Echo Chambers..._

"Through it all, President Obama regarded himself as a champion of press freedom, having run the “most transparent administration ever.”


View attachment 136297


I do LOVE the Internet Age, where you can reach back, find awesome things like this from the past, and bring them back up to remind snowflakes of their own hypocrisy and BS.


----------



## The Derp

mudwhistle said:


> Liberals.....not liberal comedians.



Isn't that one in the same?  




mudwhistle said:


> You should take a class in reading comprehension.



You should stop trying to redefine parameters mid-stream.




mudwhistle said:


> And Dennis Miller does standup shows frequently.



All comedians do.  I was referring to a TV show.




mudwhistle said:


> I understand why you don't know much about what he's doing......most of his jokes don't appeal to you. They aren't about trump and they take someone with half a brain to understand them.



He doesn't really make jokes.


----------



## The Derp

mudwhistle said:


> I guess you must think all liberals are comedians.



Not all liberals are comedians, but most comedians are liberals.


----------



## deanrd

mudwhistle said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I can think of some funny conservative comedians like Dennis Miller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he was funny in the 90's, what has he done lately?  Seems like the only gigs he can book are on Fox News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are easier to make fun of because they are a walking contradiction, but they don't seem to have a sense of humor, and they get very violent and destructive when they become the target of critics, so most people go for the easy mark. Somebody who traditionally doesn't fight back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, because these folks have no sense of humor (really, who fucking takes you people seriously anyway?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals.....not liberal comedians.
> 
> You should take a class in reading comprehension.
> 
> And Dennis Miller does standup shows frequently.
> 
> Dennis Miller -              Ticketmaster.com – Mobile Site
> 
> I understand why you don't know much about what he's doing......most of his jokes don't appeal to you. They aren't about trump and they take someone with half a brain to understand them.
Click to expand...

Dennis Miller looked for a new audience when he found out he wasn't funny.  He found it.

It's like "idiot smug".


----------



## Pogo

rightwinger said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Springer tweeted (this is real): "I'm sorry, but Trump's behavior is not just beneath the dignity of the Presidency...but that of any decent man."
> 
> oh the irony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he can't meet Jerry Springer's standards...Trump is in real trouble
Click to expand...


I know right?  That's like having Jeremy Christian tell you to "calm down".


----------



## rightwinger

jknowgood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I can't understand is Trump's insistence on lying
> 
> Why the made up story about Mika "Bleeding from the face" if it is so easily disproven?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama lied about where he was conceived, Hillary lied about landing under sniper fire. What's your point?
Click to expand...


Birthers....gotta love em


----------



## IsaacNewton

Cons can't defend Trump so they drag up a Red Herring from 20 years in the past to try to deflect from Trump's illness. Won't work derps, you own Trump and his clinical psychosis. He is you and you are him. He has the mentallity of an 8 year old and the intelligence of a log. He's the perfect conservative candidate. Arrogant abject stupidity and the behavior of the town drunk.


----------



## deanrd

The Derp said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you must think all liberals are comedians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all liberals are comedians, but most comedians are liberals.
Click to expand...

Just like the best actors, singers, composers, musicians, artists and so on.

In fact, I think there are more gays that do those things better than conservatives and gays are only like 5% of the population.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

* the couple respond to Trump *


“*This year, top White House staff members warned that the National Enquirer was planning to publish a negative article about us unless we begged the president to have the story spiked. We ignored their desperate pleas.* … Despite his constant claims that he no longer watches the show, the president’s closest advisers tell us otherwise.”

*“Mr. Trump claims that we asked to join him at Mar-a-Lago three nights in a row. That is false.* He also claimed that he refused to see us. That is laughable. The president-elect invited us both to dinner on Dec. 30. Joe attended because Mika did not want to go. After listening to the president-elect talk about his foreign policy plans, Joe was asked by a disappointed Mr. Trump the next day if Mika could also visit Mar-a-Lago that night. She reluctantly agreed to go. After we arrived, the president-elect pulled us into his family’s living quarters with his wife, Melania, where we had a pleasant conversation. We politely declined his repeated invitations to attend a New Year’s Eve party, and we were back in our car within 15 minutes.”

“*Mr. Trump also claims that Mika was ‘bleeding badly from a face-lift.’ That is also a lie.* Putting aside Mr. Trump’s never-ending obsession with women’s blood, Mika and her face were perfectly intact, as pictures from that night reveal. And though it is no one’s business, the president’s petulant personal attack against yet another woman’s looks compels us to report that *Mika has never had a face-lift.* …


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

* the couple respond to Trump *


“*This year, top White House staff members warned that the National Enquirer was planning to publish a negative article about us unless we begged the president to have the story spiked. We ignored their desperate pleas.* … Despite his constant claims that he no longer watches the show, the president’s closest advisers tell us otherwise.”

*“Mr. Trump claims that we asked to join him at Mar-a-Lago three nights in a row. That is false.* He also claimed that he refused to see us. That is laughable. The president-elect invited us both to dinner on Dec. 30. Joe attended because Mika did not want to go. After listening to the president-elect talk about his foreign policy plans, Joe was asked by a disappointed Mr. Trump the next day if Mika could also visit Mar-a-Lago that night. She reluctantly agreed to go. After we arrived, the president-elect pulled us into his family’s living quarters with his wife, Melania, where we had a pleasant conversation. We politely declined his repeated invitations to attend a New Year’s Eve party, and we were back in our car within 15 minutes.”

“*Mr. Trump also claims that Mika was ‘bleeding badly from a face-lift.’ That is also a lie.* Putting aside Mr. Trump’s never-ending obsession with women’s blood, Mika and her face were perfectly intact, as pictures from that night reveal. And though it is no one’s business, the president’s petulant personal attack against yet another woman’s looks compels us to report that *Mika has never had a face-lift.* …


----------



## mudwhistle

OldLady said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I can think of some funny conservative comedians like Dennis Miller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he was funny in the 90's, what has he done lately?  Seems like the only gigs he can book are on Fox News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are easier to make fun of because they are a walking contradiction, but they don't seem to have a sense of humor, and they get very violent and destructive when they become the target of critics, so most people go for the easy mark. Somebody who traditionally doesn't fight back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, because these folks have no sense of humor (really, who fucking takes you people seriously anyway?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A good sense of humor requires intelligence.  Ergo....
Click to expand...

How smart must one be to understand dick jokes and jokes about a person's looks?

Not very.

Apparently you aren't because Trump told a bad joke about Mika's facelifts and you think it's thermal nuclear warfare


----------



## easyt65

rightwinger said:


> Birthers....gotta love em


Yeah, you snowflakes love Hillary....


----------



## mudwhistle

deanrd said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you must think all liberals are comedians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all liberals are comedians, but most comedians are liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the best actors, singers, composers, musicians, artists and so on.
> 
> In fact, I think there are more gays that do those things better than conservatives and gays are only like 5% of the population.
Click to expand...

How much of the entertainment industry are they??

Close to half of them....


----------



## martybegan

protectionist said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Sen Ben Sasse is playing right into the progressive's hands.
> The time for civility was over during Bush II's term. You idiots made the bed, now sleep in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Your problem is your definition of civility is bash Trump all you want, and then expect that he must be civil and not answer back.  We elected him (an outsider) to put a stop to that dopey Washington protocol.
> 
> As for Ben Sasse, he IS a progressive (RINO) who hopefully will be voted out in the next election.  Ditto with Ryan, Collins and Graham.  Nothing Trump said was improper.  If someone showed up at my place with a bleeding face, I'd expect them to fix their problem first, not bleed all over my carpets.  Common sense.
Click to expand...


Actually I don't expect Trump to not lash out. I'm surprised he lasted this long before a real doozy came out.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Those two dimwits have been trashing Trump for months, fuck them.  They're both world class assholes.


----------



## Avatar4321

This is humiliating the nation? But the wacko behavior that's been going on by the left since the election isn't? The media partisan bs isn't?

This is mild to what it could be.

While on the subject is humiliating the nation a bad thing? We are an extremely proud nation. If we are to be great again it wont be until we stop our pride and become humble ones again. Humiliation is the process of becoming humble.

You can choose to be humble or be humiliated. Choosing is always better. Either way the proud will be destroyed


----------



## rightwinger

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Those two dimwits have been trashing Trump for months, fuck them.  They're both world class assholes.



Can you post some of the mean things they said about Trump?

I'd like to know what Trump is so upset about


----------



## rightwinger

Avatar4321 said:


> This is humiliating the nation? But the wacko behavior that's been going on by the left since the election isn't? The media partisan bs isn't?
> 
> This is mild to what it could be.
> 
> While on the subject is humiliating the nation a bad thing? We are an extremely proud nation. If we are to be great again it wont be until we stop our pride and become humble ones again. Humiliation is the process of becoming humble.
> 
> You can choose to be humble or be humiliated. Choosing is always better. Either way the proud will be destroyed



Trump is humble?


----------



## jknowgood

rightwinger said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I can't understand is Trump's insistence on lying
> 
> Why the made up story about Mika "Bleeding from the face" if it is so easily disproven?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama lied about where he was conceived, Hillary lied about landing under sniper fire. What's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Birthers....gotta love em
Click to expand...

What does birthers have do with about Obama lying about being conceived at Selma?


----------



## sealybobo

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kellyanne is crying that people are attacking Trump's physical and mental ability to serve.
> 
> Omg that's what they did to Hillary! What a fucking baby
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....Hillary never called anyone deplorable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that's such a horrible thing to say.  Waaaah!  She will never live that one down.  Same with Mitt Romney.  Yet Trump can say whatever the fuck he wants and nothing hurt him?  Interesting double standard at it's finest.
> 
> You Republicans suggested Hillary wasn't physically or mentally fit to be POTUS.  Now its your turn to have those claims flung at you.
> 
> Congress Could Establish a Commission to See if Trump Is Mentally Fit to Be President
> 
> Trump's Fitness To Serve Is 'Officially Part Of The Discussion In Congress'
> 
> One of the many things that makes the Trump presidency unprecedented is that some members of Congress, as well as some ethicists, legal experts, psychiatrists and scholars, are already talking about possible paths to impeachment or how to remove the President from office through the 25th Amendment to the Constitution.
> 
> The Unfit President
> 
> Unlike George W. Bush and Barack Obama before him, Trump doesn’t seem to care about working out or eating healthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure you know what he eats or what exercise he does.
> 
> All Obama did was smoke grass and golf. Bush, however, was a workout madman. He was a workaholic that still found time to put in an hour a day doing cardiovascular stuff.
Click to expand...


I'm not sure you know what Obama eats or what exercise he does.  See what a hypocrite you are?

Oh, and we know Trump said the body is like a machine.  The heart only has so many beats he said.  So every athlete who's running and raising their heartbeats is using up their beats.  He's an idiot, so are you.

Trump's golf more than Obama did and not a peep from you hypocrites.

And Trump is now King Snowflake.


----------



## sealybobo

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media what it is, it's going to do what it's going to do.
> 
> But (a) Trump is giving them ammunition they never could have DREAMED of, and, *far* more importantly, (b) Trump's behaviors - which are *not* controlled by the media - are a national embarrassment and indicative of a truly unstable and potentially dangerous person.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So you unfairly apply different standards to people. In what world is that fair?
> 
> Ted Cruz said he was gonna punch Trump in the mouth and he is what you call a gentleman.  Where is your sense of fairness? Why are you letting the media dictate to you all of these silly rules of conduct????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for the lying and cruel crap Trump did against Cruz's wife and father...there is a difference where one is... or could be, considered honorable....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cruz was attacking Trump's character and his honesty. He got really personal about it.
> All the Trump team did was post pictures of Melania and Cruz's wife and ask which would you rather be married to. Cruz was the one that got nasty. First Bush called him a fake, then Rubio said he had a tiny dick, then Cruz started in on him. I guess it's Trumps fault they all decided to go negative and attack him. This is what happens when you're leading in the polls during political campaigns. The rest of them start nipping at your heels.
> The difference now is MSNBC and CNN never moved on from the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like you guys did in 2009.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.....we focused on Obama's anti-American and anti-business policies, his distain for the American public, his obvious racism, his laziness, his habit of siding with our enemies, his destructive foreign policies, his corruption, his habit of attacking his critics in illegal ways using the IRS and NSA to harass them and ruin their lives. That's what we focused on.
Click to expand...

An idiot conservative said, "no one likes regulations".  That's not true.  The American people put those regulations on corporations to stop them from polluting, from risking their employees lives, giving us cancer, the list goes on.  Actually we like all the regulations that are put in place.  It's why they are in place.  

Who doesn't like those Regulations?  Corporations only.  That's who you Republicans serve.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

sealybobo said:


> An idiot conservative said, "no one likes regulations".  .


Many Trump rubes prefer lead and chromium in their water ....America is about choices


----------



## sealybobo

Iceweasel said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I can think of some funny conservative comedians like Dennis Miller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he was funny in the 90's, what has he done lately?  Seems like the only gigs he can book are on Fox News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are easier to make fun of because they are a walking contradiction, but they don't seem to have a sense of humor, and they get very violent and destructive when they become the target of critics, so most people go for the easy mark. Somebody who traditionally doesn't fight back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, because these folks have no sense of humor (really, who fucking takes you people seriously anyway?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of those are funny. They peddle hate and the leftist gobbles it up and begs for more. We have different values and for some bizarre reason leftists believe they can shame people into embracing their world views. Clearly a sign they do not understand conservativism.
Click to expand...


I think you will see this election was your last.  That is once America realizes how Gerimandered it is and puts a stop to it.

Wake up America This is actually what America would look like without gerrymandering

The whites have figured out a way.  They drew the lines so that all the blacks are either all in one district or they break them up so they don't have an impact on the community they live in.  Such bullshit.  But that's ok.  It'll work itself out.  But if more people than not are unhappy and still that party keeps winning, aren't we like Russia?


----------



## Avatar4321

Camp said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original attempt to delegitimize the President was Trump's birtherism campaign. For the past 30 years right wing radio has called Democrats "commies", Femi-nazis, and those who have abortions "murderers". The poor have been demonized, as have non-whites and immigrants.
> 
> You're correct. The right has sown this wind for 30 years, and you're reaping the whirlwind. The left is finally pushing back against the lies, the racism and the misogyny you've down all these years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Misogyny is not a word recognized by the trump cult. Those people do not have to process the meanings and definitions of works they do not understand. Really, I'll bet half the trump defenders here at USMB do not know the definition of misogyny.
Click to expand...


Its a hatred of women.

Something neither trump nor many conservatives have


----------



## rightwinger

jknowgood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I can't understand is Trump's insistence on lying
> 
> Why the made up story about Mika "Bleeding from the face" if it is so easily disproven?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama lied about where he was conceived, Hillary lied about landing under sniper fire. What's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Birthers....gotta love em
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does birthers have do with about Obama lying about being conceived at Selma?
Click to expand...


Oh yea...I forgot about Selma

I forgot how Conservatives are unable to comprehend symbolism. They take everything literally


----------



## sealybobo

TyroneSlothrop said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> An idiot conservative said, "no one likes regulations".  .
> 
> 
> 
> Many Trump rubes prefer lead and chromium in their water ....America is about choices
Click to expand...


Not in their water.  God forbid.  But if it's a poor community that doesn't pay a lot of taxes, their lead pipes can rush and they can drink it.  It isn't until their water gets tainted that they decide to do something about it.  

And it's a fact they did it to black people neglegently.  In other words they knew and let it keep happening. 

AG - Schuette Charges Six More in Flint Water Crisis

And Republicans end up costing us anyways

Legal fees to reach $21 million.  

And still their going to have to clean up and fix the mess.  See what being cheap Republicans does?


----------



## jknowgood

rightwinger said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I can't understand is Trump's insistence on lying
> 
> Why the made up story about Mika "Bleeding from the face" if it is so easily disproven?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama lied about where he was conceived, Hillary lied about landing under sniper fire. What's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Birthers....gotta love em
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does birthers have do with about Obama lying about being conceived at Selma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yea...I forgot about Selma
> 
> I forgot how Conservatives are unable to comprehend symbolism. They take everything literally
Click to expand...

I haven't forgotten how you will twist Obama's lies to try to justify it. He lied plain and simple. He was around 3 years old when Selma happened.


----------



## Pogo

Sooooo.... lemme get this straight ----

TV hosts point out a story about Rump having fake-news phony magazine covers (_framed_ no less) --- a phoniness which is absolutely provably true and uncontested ---- 

---- and Rump responds with adolescent trolling about a woman's face, citing an evening she wasn't even present, claiming no one watches the show yet somehow he knows all about it (which makes him 'no one')....

---- in the process sending her/their TV ratings though the roof ---

--- and then capitulates and starts taking down the fake covers anyway which means she was right to point it out all along.

How many of you still want this asshat running _anything_?  Stand up and be counted.


----------



## Flanders

BULLDOG said:


> Wrong. Nothing scares us more than his current term. The president of the US has always been the most powerful man in the world. Not so any more. Now he is ridiculed by world leaders.





IsaacNewton said:


> Cons can't defend Trump so they drag up a Red Herring from 20 years in the past to try to deflect from Trump's illness. Won't work derps, you own Trump and his clinical psychosis. He is you and you are him. He has the mentallity of an 8 year old and the intelligence of a log. He's the perfect conservative candidate. Arrogant abject stupidity and the behavior of the town drunk.


*To BULLDOG & IsaacNewton: The video should brighten up your day.*

*As far as I know, The Great One is the only public voice who dared to bring up Bill Clinton in relation to The Donald’s tweet:

VIDEO   ▼*

Mark Levin: Good to know where liberals finally draw a line

*Levin also reminded us of JFK another Democrat president. JFK’s womanizing did not come out until years after he was assassinated.

And of let us not forget the late, unmourned, cowardly Lion of the Senate:*

Ted Kennedy Car Accident in Chappaquiddick
   By Newsweek Staff On 8/3/69 at 8:00 PM

Ted Kennedy Car Accident in Chappaquiddick​


----------



## protectionist

TyroneSlothrop said:


> * the couple respond to Trump *
> 
> 
> “*This year, top White House staff members warned that the National Enquirer was planning to publish a negative article about us unless we begged the president to have the story spiked. We ignored their desperate pleas.* … Despite his constant claims that he no longer watches the show, the president’s closest advisers tell us otherwise.”
> 
> *“Mr. Trump claims that we asked to join him at Mar-a-Lago three nights in a row. That is false.* He also claimed that he refused to see us. That is laughable. The president-elect invited us both to dinner on Dec. 30. Joe attended because Mika did not want to go. After listening to the president-elect talk about his foreign policy plans, Joe was asked by a disappointed Mr. Trump the next day if Mika could also visit Mar-a-Lago that night. She reluctantly agreed to go. After we arrived, the president-elect pulled us into his family’s living quarters with his wife, Melania, where we had a pleasant conversation. We politely declined his repeated invitations to attend a New Year’s Eve party, and we were back in our car within 15 minutes.”
> 
> “*Mr. Trump also claims that Mika was ‘bleeding badly from a face-lift.’ That is also a lie.* Putting aside Mr. Trump’s never-ending obsession with women’s blood, Mika and her face were perfectly intact, as pictures from that night reveal. And though it is no one’s business, the president’s petulant personal attack against yet another woman’s looks compels us to report that *Mika has never had a face-lift.* …


I don't believe a word of this. Liberals specialize in FAKE NEWS.  i'm with Trump.


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> An idiot conservative said, "no one likes regulations".  .
> 
> 
> 
> Many Trump rubes prefer lead and chromium in their water ....America is about choices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in their water.  God forbid.  But if it's a poor community that doesn't pay a lot of taxes, their lead pipes can rush and they can drink it.  It isn't until their water gets tainted that they decide to do something about it.
> 
> And it's a fact they did it to black people neglegently.  In other words they knew and let it keep happening.
> 
> AG - Schuette Charges Six More in Flint Water Crisis
> 
> And Republicans end up costing us anyways
> 
> Legal fees to reach $21 million.
> 
> And still their going to have to clean up and fix the mess.  See what being cheap Republicans does?
Click to expand...

Lead pipes don't rust....

And all of this crap is going on because local governments are more corrupt than the feds.


----------



## whitehall

Once again the Clintons set the bar too high. You could refer to President Trump's tweet as rather tasteless but Bill Clinton was the best example of cowardice in modern times when he let (forced?) his wife to lie and defend him in a press conference when she surely must have known it was Bill's DNA on Monica's dress.


----------



## protectionist

martybegan said:


> Actually I don't expect Trump to not lash out. I'm surprised he lasted this long before a real doozy came out.


I'm OK with the timing. It's not the timing that matters. What matters is that he told them to shut the hell up.  

Part of making America great again.


----------



## Pogo

Snouter said:


> Low IQ Crazy Mika and Psycho Joe are so deeply butthurt they most likely share Preparation H.  Psycho Joe's music video and love song to Low IQ Crazy Mika is indeed creepy as Hannity indicated.



IS the fake magazine real, or is it fake?

Hey, maybe Rump didn't do it, right?  Maybe "thousands of people dancing on rooftops" made it up.

Maybe The Central Park Five did the cover huh?

Maybe some casino that "never went bankrupt" made it up.  Maybe it was "John Miller"?   "John Barron"?  Miller and Barron collaborating?  Have they ever met each other?

Oh wait-- I got it!!  

"Three million illegals" did it!

Funny thing about lying, deceit, mendacity and disingenuousness, the four hoarsemen of the Rumpocalypse ---- "there used to be consequences".

What happened to those?  Hm?


----------



## Reasonable

martybegan said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
Click to expand...

Evidently you nor Trump have any respect for the office of the presidency.


----------



## Divine Wind

protectionist said:


> It is RAISING the dignity of the office.....


Flat out lying bullshit.  OTOH, no doubt you truly believe acting like a drunk in a bar is fitting conduct for POTUS.

Ivanka would be a much better President.


----------



## Reasonable

whitehall said:


> Once again the Clintons set the bar too high. You could refer to President Trump's tweet as rather tasteless but Bill Clinton was the best example of cowardice in modern times when he let (forced?) his wife to lie and defend him in a press conference when she surely must have known it was Bill's DNA on Monica's dress.


How many times are you going to prove your cowardice? Whenever your slimeball president does something despicable you run to the Clinton's.


----------



## rightwinger

jknowgood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I can't understand is Trump's insistence on lying
> 
> Why the made up story about Mika "Bleeding from the face" if it is so easily disproven?
> 
> 
> 
> Obama lied about where he was conceived, Hillary lied about landing under sniper fire. What's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Birthers....gotta love em
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does birthers have do with about Obama lying about being conceived at Selma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yea...I forgot about Selma
> 
> I forgot how Conservatives are unable to comprehend symbolism. They take everything literally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't forgotten how you will twist Obama's lies to try to justify it. He lied plain and simple. He was around 3 years old when Selma happened.
Click to expand...


You funny


You still don't understand the symbolism of Selma. It represents the whole civil rights struggle.

Lets make it simple for knuckle dragging conservatives. No, it doesn't mean Obama's parents were literally in Selma when he was conceived. It means the struggle that culminated in Selma enabled a black man and white woman to conceive a child that went on to be President. There was a time his father would have been lynched for impregnating a white woman


----------



## Reasonable

Meathead said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect him to have some dignity, to treat the Presidency with dignity, not to humiliate America and show even a small degree of courage instead of cowardice. I expect him to treat the country first and his childish ego last. There is no reason or excuse for him to not be willing to stand in front of a press conference and answer questions about his erratic behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Responding to PsychoJoe and WhinnyMika is humiliating America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way he did it, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is one the Donald can't lose. He can't seem to lose anything in fact. Humiliating the media works very, very well.
Click to expand...

You don't think Trump lost with this?
He has dishonored the office of the president and he's been strongly justifiably criticized from all sides. 
Just how badly does he have to act before you have some guts and call him out on it?


----------



## OldLady

Camp said:


> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *


Okay, now come back to Earth, Camp.  He's stomping his little foot, but what's new?  This is hyperbolic in the extreme.


----------



## rightwinger

whitehall said:


> Once again the Clintons set the bar too high. You could refer to President Trump's tweet as rather tasteless but Bill Clinton was the best example of cowardice in modern times when he let (forced?) his wife to lie and defend him in a press conference when she surely must have known it was Bill's DNA on Monica's dress.



Bill Clinton was widely condemned and even impeached

Should we hold Trump to the same standard?




.


----------



## Reasonable

A strong president ignores criticism and tends to the business of the people. 
This president is small, petty, vindictive and childish.  He's is an embarrassment to every citizen in this country.


----------



## OldLady

rightwinger said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I can't understand is Trump's insistence on lying
> 
> Why the made up story about Mika "Bleeding from the face" if it is so easily disproven?
Click to expand...

It's his "code" for "she had the rag on."  Obviously.


----------



## martybegan

Reasonable said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidently you nor Trump have any respect for the office of the presidency.
Click to expand...


That went out the door when you assholes were calling Bush II stupidchimpymchitler.


----------



## martybegan

Reasonable said:


> A strong president ignores criticism and tends to the business of the people.
> This president is small, petty, vindictive and childish.  He's is an embarrassment to every citizen in this country.



What you want is another milquetoast who takes the shit your side dishes. 

Party's over, byatch.


----------



## OldLady

Reasonable said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again the Clintons set the bar too high. You could refer to President Trump's tweet as rather tasteless but Bill Clinton was the best example of cowardice in modern times when he let (forced?) his wife to lie and defend him in a press conference when she surely must have known it was Bill's DNA on Monica's dress.
> 
> 
> 
> How many times are you going to prove your cowardice? Whenever your slimeball president does something despicable you run to the Clinton's.
Click to expand...

Such a pathetic attempt at an argument, but when you're trying to defend the indefensible, I guess you haven't got a whole lot of options.


----------



## OldLady

martybegan said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> A strong president ignores criticism and tends to the business of the people.
> This president is small, petty, vindictive and childish.  He's is an embarrassment to every citizen in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you want is another milquetoast who takes the shit your side dishes.
> 
> Party's over, byatch.
Click to expand...

What *I *want is an articulate, reasonable minded President who has a modicum of self-control.  Got one handy?  Being professional and appropriate is not being a milquetoast.


----------



## jknowgood

rightwinger said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama lied about where he was conceived, Hillary lied about landing under sniper fire. What's your point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birthers....gotta love em
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does birthers have do with about Obama lying about being conceived at Selma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yea...I forgot about Selma
> 
> I forgot how Conservatives are unable to comprehend symbolism. They take everything literally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't forgotten how you will twist Obama's lies to try to justify it. He lied plain and simple. He was around 3 years old when Selma happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You funny
> 
> 
> You still don't understand the symbolism of Selma. It represents the whole civil rights struggle.
> 
> Lets make it simple for knuckle dragging conservatives. No, it doesn't mean Obama's parents were literally in Selma when he was conceived. It means the struggle that culminated in Selma enabled a black man and white woman to conceive a child that went on to be President. There was a time his father would have been lynched for impregnating a white woman
Click to expand...



 
He said two people met at Selma and nine months later Barack Obama was born.


----------



## Camp

OldLady said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, now come back to Earth, Camp.  He's stomping his little foot, but what's new?  This is hyperbolic in the extreme.
Click to expand...

I saw a newspaper front page this morning with a Bald Eagle bowing its head in shame and the words America Humiliated. It was shown on the Mika and Joe show and I did not get the name of the paper. I only got a glimpse of it. Wish I could find it online.


----------



## Divine Wind

protectionist said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> * the couple respond to Trump *
> 
> 
> “*This year, top White House staff members warned that the National Enquirer was planning to publish a negative article about us unless we begged the president to have the story spiked. We ignored their desperate pleas.* … Despite his constant claims that he no longer watches the show, the president’s closest advisers tell us otherwise.”
> 
> *“Mr. Trump claims that we asked to join him at Mar-a-Lago three nights in a row. That is false.* He also claimed that he refused to see us. That is laughable. The president-elect invited us both to dinner on Dec. 30. Joe attended because Mika did not want to go. After listening to the president-elect talk about his foreign policy plans, Joe was asked by a disappointed Mr. Trump the next day if Mika could also visit Mar-a-Lago that night. She reluctantly agreed to go. After we arrived, the president-elect pulled us into his family’s living quarters with his wife, Melania, where we had a pleasant conversation. We politely declined his repeated invitations to attend a New Year’s Eve party, and we were back in our car within 15 minutes.”
> 
> “*Mr. Trump also claims that Mika was ‘bleeding badly from a face-lift.’ That is also a lie.* Putting aside Mr. Trump’s never-ending obsession with women’s blood, Mika and her face were perfectly intact, as pictures from that night reveal. And though it is no one’s business, the president’s petulant personal attack against yet another woman’s looks compels us to report that *Mika has never had a face-lift.* …
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe a word of this. Liberals specialize in FAKE NEWS.  i'm with Trump.
Click to expand...

Is this fake news?

Fox News Poll:  Voters say Trump's tweets hurting agenda




_Do voters consider the president’s online posts official statements?  Close call:  51 percent say yes vs. 45 percent no.  

Overall, only 13 percent approve of Trump’s tweeting.  It was 16 percent in March.  Forty-six percent disapprove, while 39 percent take the middle ground and “wish he’d be more cautious.”

Among Republicans, 21 percent approve, while 59 percent would like Trump to be more careful with his tweets and 18 percent disapprove.
_
*Related Image*
_





Expand / Collapse


Majorities across the board say Trump’s tweets are hurting his agenda, although Democrats (87 percent) and independents (75 percent) are far more likely than Republicans (53 percent) to see it that way.  

Over half of Democrats (59 percent) say the tweets are official presidential statements, while over half of Republicans say they aren’t (52 percent).
_
*Related Image*
_





Expand / Collapse


The Fox News poll is based on landline and cellphone interviews with 1,017 randomly chosen registered voters nationwide and was conducted under the joint direction of Anderson Robbins Research (D) and Shaw & Company Research (R) from June 25-27, 2017.  The poll has a margin of sampling error of plus or minus three percentage points for all registered voters._


----------



## OldLady

Camp said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, now come back to Earth, Camp.  He's stomping his little foot, but what's new?  This is hyperbolic in the extreme.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw a newspaper front page this morning with a Bald Eagle bowing its head in shame and the words America Humiliated. It was shown on the Mika and Joe shoe and I did not get the name of the paper. I only got a glimpse of it. Wish I could find it online.
Click to expand...

Visuals are so powerful.  I don't even have to see it to feel a response.  What's hard for me to grasp here is why such a boiling over reaction to a pretty typical Trump tantrum?  At least compared to some of the other things the guy has said, is it THAT much worse?  That was my only point to you.  Why this sudden push for a press conference and eating crow when he's done it a hundred times?
Explain.


----------



## Dragonlady

Trump's visit to Great Britain has been cancelled in the wake of his Twitter attack on the Mayor of London and as a result of his public comments with regard to the recent terrorists attacks there. 

GB may be desperate to cut a trade deal with the US in the run up to Brexit but as desperate as they are, they want nothing to do with your orange faced clown.


----------



## protectionist

Divine.Wind said:


> Is this fake news?
> 
> Fox News Poll:  Voters say Trump's tweets hurting agenda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Do voters consider the president’s online posts official statements?  Close call:  51 percent say yes vs. 45 percent no.
> 
> Overall, only 13 percent approve of Trump’s tweeting.  It was 16 percent in March.  Forty-six percent disapprove, while 39 percent take the middle ground and “wish he’d be more cautious.”
> 
> Among Republicans, 21 percent approve, while 59 percent would like Trump to be more careful with his tweets and 18 percent disapprove.
> _
> *Related Image*
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expand / Collapse
> 
> 
> Majorities across the board say Trump’s tweets are hurting his agenda, although Democrats (87 percent) and independents (75 percent) are far more likely than Republicans (53 percent) to see it that way.
> 
> Over half of Democrats (59 percent) say the tweets are official presidential statements, while over half of Republicans say they aren’t (52 percent).
> _
> *Related Image*
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expand / Collapse
> 
> 
> The Fox News poll is based on landline and cellphone interviews with 1,017 randomly chosen registered voters nationwide and was conducted under the joint direction of Anderson Robbins Research (D) and Shaw & Company Research (R) from June 25-27, 2017.  The poll has a margin of sampling error of plus or minus three percentage points for all registered voters._


Offhand, I don't think it is.  So what ?


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Mac1958 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't get why the guy gets involved in this juvenille crap.
> 
> 
> 
> It's just who he is.
> .
Click to expand...


Definitely seems so.
If it were me, I wouldn't be stepping in it like this, but overall I really don't care, and it is funny watching liberals come so unglued .


----------



## martybegan

OldLady said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> A strong president ignores criticism and tends to the business of the people.
> This president is small, petty, vindictive and childish.  He's is an embarrassment to every citizen in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you want is another milquetoast who takes the shit your side dishes.
> 
> Party's over, byatch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What *I *want is an articulate, reasonable minded President who has a modicum of self-control.  Got one handy?  Being professional and appropriate is not being a milquetoast.
Click to expand...


So you want style over substance. got it.

Basically Obama's empty flashiness.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

The mayor of London deserves MORE than a twitter attack.  His MUSLIM roots showing after Manchester and the London Bridge are simply disgraceful.  The British people should storm his office and toss him into the Mersy.


----------



## martybegan

Camp said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, now come back to Earth, Camp.  He's stomping his little foot, but what's new?  This is hyperbolic in the extreme.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw a newspaper front page this morning with a Bald Eagle bowing its head in shame and the words America Humiliated. It was shown on the Mika and Joe show and I did not get the name of the paper. I only got a glimpse of it. Wish I could find it online.
Click to expand...


it's the NY Daily News, a rag that has gone from a decent paper to just above the National Enquirer. 

It's a full blown sufferer of Trump Derangement Syndrome.


----------



## protectionist

Divine.Wind said:


> Flat out lying bullshit.  OTOH, no doubt you truly believe acting like a drunk in a bar is fitting conduct for POTUS.
> 
> Ivanka would be a much better President.


_"Flat out lying bullshit"_ ?  That's what YOU are engaging in.  Equating a simple statement of a refusal to admit someone who was bleeding into their home, with _"acting like a drunk in a bar" "
_
YOU'RE _"acting like a drunk in a bar" " _right now, by the way you're irresponsibly talking.


----------



## Flash

Liberals are simply too stupid to know that Trump is .doing to them.

Yesterday while the stupid brain deal Liberals were bitching about him calling that Mika kunt out on her hate the House passed Kate's Law, the new Muslim restrictions went into place and the Special Commission looking into illegal voting requests EVERY voter roll from EVERY state.  Win!!!!

He is schlonging all the stupid Liberals by making this country great again and they are too dumb to know what is happening to them.  GThe American people love that he is fighting back against the hate mongering Left media like this Mika asshole. 

Liberals are like cats chasing a laser beam while the human is being amused.

The stupid Democrats will probably lose another 1,000 nation wide seats and it will be a long time before they control Congress and the Presidency because they are like the silly cat running around chasing nothing.


----------



## Divine Wind

protectionist said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this fake news?
> 
> Fox News Poll:  Voters say Trump's tweets hurting agenda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Do voters consider the president’s online posts official statements?  Close call:  51 percent say yes vs. 45 percent no.
> 
> Overall, only 13 percent approve of Trump’s tweeting.  It was 16 percent in March.  Forty-six percent disapprove, while 39 percent take the middle ground and “wish he’d be more cautious.”
> 
> Among Republicans, 21 percent approve, while 59 percent would like Trump to be more careful with his tweets and 18 percent disapprove.
> _
> *Related Image*
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expand / Collapse
> 
> 
> Majorities across the board say Trump’s tweets are hurting his agenda, although Democrats (87 percent) and independents (75 percent) are far more likely than Republicans (53 percent) to see it that way.
> 
> Over half of Democrats (59 percent) say the tweets are official presidential statements, while over half of Republicans say they aren’t (52 percent).
> _
> *Related Image*
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expand / Collapse
> 
> 
> The Fox News poll is based on landline and cellphone interviews with 1,017 randomly chosen registered voters nationwide and was conducted under the joint direction of Anderson Robbins Research (D) and Shaw & Company Research (R) from June 25-27, 2017.  The poll has a margin of sampling error of plus or minus three percentage points for all registered voters._
> 
> 
> 
> Offhand, I don't think it is.  So what ?
Click to expand...

So what?  Have you even read the title of this thread and the OP?


----------



## sealybobo

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> An idiot conservative said, "no one likes regulations".  .
> 
> 
> 
> Many Trump rubes prefer lead and chromium in their water ....America is about choices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in their water.  God forbid.  But if it's a poor community that doesn't pay a lot of taxes, their lead pipes can rush and they can drink it.  It isn't until their water gets tainted that they decide to do something about it.
> 
> And it's a fact they did it to black people neglegently.  In other words they knew and let it keep happening.
> 
> AG - Schuette Charges Six More in Flint Water Crisis
> 
> And Republicans end up costing us anyways
> 
> Legal fees to reach $21 million.
> 
> And still their going to have to clean up and fix the mess.  See what being cheap Republicans does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lead pipes don't rust....
> 
> And all of this crap is going on because local governments are more corrupt than the feds.
Click to expand...

Republicans have figured out if they put more money into state and local races they can get a lot more done at that level.


----------



## OldLady

Dragonlady said:


> Trump's visit to Great Britain has been cancelled in the wake of his Twitter attack on the Mayor of London and as a result of his public comments with regard to the recent terrorists attacks there.
> 
> GB may be desperate to cut a trade deal with the US in the run up to Brexit but as desperate as they are, they want nothing to do with your orange faced clown.


What I heard was that Trump told GB he didn't want to go if there were going to be massive protests.  So the visit is on hold.  When the invitation was first made, soon after his inauguration, the trip was scheduled for October.  Huckabee-Sanders said it's not on the calendar now, so yes, it has been cancelled or postponed, but I'm not sure GB did it.  The Queen anyway said her invitation still stands.  Last I heard anyway.


----------



## Coyote

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> If she and her ilk didn't publicly disparage Trump first he probably wouldn't have reacted so crassly. Journalists who insult others need to grow a thicker skin.





Mac1958 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any other threads on this one.  Weird.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I've burned through all the adjectives I can come up with to describe how embarrassing and temperamentally unfit for office this guy is, so I'll hold off a bit.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, let's do the rankings for what we should rank Trump on for office fitness....
> 
> 1. Healthcare
> 2. Jobs
> 3. Terror
> 4. The Wall
> .....
> 1,098,999 A tweet about a corporate lobbyist.
> 
> You're right; clearly Trump should be impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would put intellectual capacity and mature temperament at #1, because they affect everything that follows.  Literally.
> 
> Before Trump, I wouldn't have even thought of those two qualities, *I just pretty much assumed them.*
> .
Click to expand...



Ya, me too....I've disliked the politics and policies of other presidents...but never questioned intellectual capacity or maturity before.


----------



## Divine Wind

protectionist said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flat out lying bullshit.  OTOH, no doubt you truly believe acting like a drunk in a bar is fitting conduct for POTUS.
> 
> Ivanka would be a much better President.
> 
> 
> 
> _"Flat out lying bullshit"_ ?  That's what YOU are engaging in.  Equating a simple statement of a refusal to admit someone who was bleeding into their home, with _"acting like a drunk in a bar" "
> _
> YOU'RE _"acting like a drunk in a bar" " _right now, by the way you're irresponsibly talking.
Click to expand...

LOL.  Bleeding?  Seriously?  Do have any evidence there was bleeding or do you just suck up whatever Trump tweets out all over your face like glazing a donut?


----------



## OldLady

martybegan said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> A strong president ignores criticism and tends to the business of the people.
> This president is small, petty, vindictive and childish.  He's is an embarrassment to every citizen in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you want is another milquetoast who takes the shit your side dishes.
> 
> Party's over, byatch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What *I *want is an articulate, reasonable minded President who has a modicum of self-control.  Got one handy?  Being professional and appropriate is not being a milquetoast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you want style over substance. got it.
> 
> Basically Obama's empty flashiness.
Click to expand...

I have nothing whatever against basic manners.  I was not raised in a barn, regardless of the behavior I may exhibit here from time to time.


----------



## Mac1958

DigitalDrifter said:


> If it were me, I wouldn't be stepping in it like this, but overall I really don't care, and it is funny watching liberals come so unglued .


As I mentioned in another thread, Trump could also strip naked, run out on the White House lawn with a bottle of tequila jammed up his ass, and do "The Chicken Dance".

That would *also* drive the media and the Left crazy.  That doesn't mean it would be remotely good for the office, or the country.
.


----------



## sartre play

Presidents have a full time job & its a hard one, dealing with not only our country but the whole word. I would prefer they spend as little time as possible on personal problems with other people.


----------



## Divine Wind

Coyote said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> If she and her ilk didn't publicly disparage Trump first he probably wouldn't have reacted so crassly. Journalists who insult others need to grow a thicker skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any other threads on this one.  Weird.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I've burned through all the adjectives I can come up with to describe how embarrassing and temperamentally unfit for office this guy is, so I'll hold off a bit.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, let's do the rankings for what we should rank Trump on for office fitness....
> 
> 1. Healthcare
> 2. Jobs
> 3. Terror
> 4. The Wall
> .....
> 1,098,999 A tweet about a corporate lobbyist.
> 
> You're right; clearly Trump should be impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would put intellectual capacity and mature temperament at #1, because they affect everything that follows.  Literally.
> 
> Before Trump, I wouldn't have even thought of those two qualities, *I just pretty much assumed them.*
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, me too....I've disliked the politics and policies of other presidents...but never questioned intellectual capacity or maturity before.
Click to expand...

I believe Trump is smart...or was (age issues), but he's a "spoiled" billionaire who has spent over 70 years having his way,  no matter if it was right or wrong.


----------



## rightwinger

jknowgood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Birthers....gotta love em
> 
> 
> 
> What does birthers have do with about Obama lying about being conceived at Selma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yea...I forgot about Selma
> 
> I forgot how Conservatives are unable to comprehend symbolism. They take everything literally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't forgotten how you will twist Obama's lies to try to justify it. He lied plain and simple. He was around 3 years old when Selma happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You funny
> 
> 
> You still don't understand the symbolism of Selma. It represents the whole civil rights struggle.
> 
> Lets make it simple for knuckle dragging conservatives. No, it doesn't mean Obama's parents were literally in Selma when he was conceived. It means the struggle that culminated in Selma enabled a black man and white woman to conceive a child that went on to be President. There was a time his father would have been lynched for impregnating a white woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 136320
> He said two people met at Selma and nine months later Barack Obama was born.
Click to expand...


Actually, he didn't

You need to check your lies before you post them


----------



## LogikAndReazon

The animals over at cnn and pmsnbc are getting what they deserve, although completely shunning them would also suffice.....


----------



## protectionist

Divine.Wind said:


> LOL.  Bleeding?  Seriously?  Do have any evidence there was bleeding or do you just suck up whatever Trump tweets out all over your face like glazing a donut?


I can take his word for it.  Do YOU have any evidence there was NOT bleeding, or do you just suck up whatever the MSM throws out there for you, like glazing a donut?


----------



## Coyote

protectionist said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  Bleeding?  Seriously?  Do have any evidence there was bleeding or do you just suck up whatever Trump tweets out all over your face like glazing a donut?
> 
> 
> 
> I can take his word for it.  Do YOU have any evidence there was NOT bleeding, or do you just suck up whatever the MSM throws out there for you, like glazing a donut?
Click to expand...


Well, there's a photo for one.


----------



## OldLady

sartre play said:


> Presidents have a full time job & its a hard one, dealing with not only our country but the whole word. I would prefer they spend as little time as possible on personal problems with other people.


Nicely, tactfully, put.


----------



## martybegan

OldLady said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> A strong president ignores criticism and tends to the business of the people.
> This president is small, petty, vindictive and childish.  He's is an embarrassment to every citizen in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you want is another milquetoast who takes the shit your side dishes.
> 
> Party's over, byatch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What *I *want is an articulate, reasonable minded President who has a modicum of self-control.  Got one handy?  Being professional and appropriate is not being a milquetoast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you want style over substance. got it.
> 
> Basically Obama's empty flashiness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have nothing whatever against basic manners.  I was not raised in a barn, regardless of the behavior I may exhibit here from time to time.
Click to expand...


This isn't manners we are talking about. Hell, with the shit that is slung around between both sides if we went by old rules decorum wouldn't apply, we would all be setting up duels. 

Manners go out the window when one side thinks the other side doesn't even have the RIGHT to their opinion, and that comes from the left nowadays, not the right. 

The symptom is the "free speech only when i agree with it" crap we are seeing on college campuses these days. You don't see Young Republican groups trying to disrupt ISM meetings or similar gatherings.


----------



## protectionist

Mac1958 said:


> As I mentioned in another thread, Trump could also strip naked, run out on the White House lawn with a bottle of tequila jammed up his ass, and do "The Chicken Dance".
> 
> That would *also* drive the media and the Left crazy.  That doesn't mean it would be remotely good for the office, or the country.
> .


But why bring up a silly thing like that ?  What Trump said isn't at all improper, despite liberal media and a bunch of RINOs trying to paint it that way.


----------



## protectionist

Coyote said:


> Well, there's a photo for one.


Yeah ?  Let's hear About it.


----------



## Avatar4321

deanrd said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull F*cking Sh!t.  Brought to you by the right.  All their Richard Spencer Nazi Salutes.  Trump telling his minions to attack and offering to pay legal fees.  Being attacked at Trump rallies.  The GOP attack on millions of American's healthcare.  The GOP war on women.
> 
> Every single GOP policy is designed to screw over millions of Americans if not the majority.  Fighting back is not starting something.  It's fighting back.
Click to expand...


How does letting people keep the money they earn hurt them? How does allowing them to choose their own insurance or whether not to have insurance hurt them? How does not killing them in the womb hurt them?


----------



## Mac1958

protectionist said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I mentioned in another thread, Trump could also strip naked, run out on the White House lawn with a bottle of tequila jammed up his ass, and do "The Chicken Dance".  That would *also* drive the media and the Left crazy.  That doesn't mean it would be remotely good for the office, or the country..
> 
> 
> 
> But why bring up a silly thing like that ?  What Trump said isn't at all improper, despite liberal media and a bunch of RINOs trying to paint it that way.
Click to expand...

Then you and I have very different standards about what is "improper", particularly coming from the President of the United States, and I wonder how you would have reacted if a Democratic President had done something like that.  As well as a few other dozen embarrassing things.
.


----------



## Divine Wind

Coyote said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  Bleeding?  Seriously?  Do have any evidence there was bleeding or do you just suck up whatever Trump tweets out all over your face like glazing a donut?
> 
> 
> 
> I can take his word for it.  Do YOU have any evidence there was NOT bleeding, or do you just suck up whatever the MSM throws out there for you, like glazing a donut?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, there's a photo for one.
Click to expand...

Of Mika bleeding in front of Trump?


----------



## protectionist

Divine.Wind said:


> I believe Trump is smart...or was (age issues), but he's a "spoiled" billionaire who has spent over 70 years having his way,  no matter if it was right or wrong.


Better than having a jihadist and race hustler.


----------



## protectionist

Divine.Wind said:


> [
> Of Mika bleeding in front of Trump?


Present the evidence (photo or whatever

Problem - no source


----------



## Divine Wind

protectionist said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Trump is smart...or was (age issues), but he's a "spoiled" billionaire who has spent over 70 years having his way,  no matter if it was right or wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Better than having a jihadist and race hustler.
Click to expand...

Or racist, lying stolen valor scumbag.  Agreed.


----------



## Coyote

Divine.Wind said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  Bleeding?  Seriously?  Do have any evidence there was bleeding or do you just suck up whatever Trump tweets out all over your face like glazing a donut?
> 
> 
> 
> I can take his word for it.  Do YOU have any evidence there was NOT bleeding, or do you just suck up whatever the MSM throws out there for you, like glazing a donut?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, there's a photo for one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of Mika bleeding in front of Trump?
Click to expand...


No - of her not bleeding.


----------



## Avatar4321

rightwinger said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is humiliating the nation? But the wacko behavior that's been going on by the left since the election isn't? The media partisan bs isn't?
> 
> This is mild to what it could be.
> 
> While on the subject is humiliating the nation a bad thing? We are an extremely proud nation. If we are to be great again it wont be until we stop our pride and become humble ones again. Humiliation is the process of becoming humble.
> 
> You can choose to be humble or be humiliated. Choosing is always better. Either way the proud will be destroyed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is humble?
Click to expand...


Did I say that?


----------



## Coyote

protectionist said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Of Mika bleeding in front of Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> Present the evidence (photo or whatever
> 
> Problem - no source
Click to expand...


Another poster already posted it in this thread.


----------



## Death Angel

> Go ahead and criticize President Trump’s Mika tweet, but there’s no denying this was disturbing. On Thursday’s_ Hardball_, MSNBC pundit Chris Matthews compared the President to not only communist Ethiopian dictator Mengistu Haile Mariam and a modern-day Romanov but also channel Benito Mussolini having son-in-law Jared Kushner murdered.
> 
> 
> As he’s previously done(documented here, here, and here), Matthews reiterated his belief that Kushner and wife Ivanka Trump are akin to the murderous sons of Saddam Hussein, Uday and Qusay



The Media deserves what he dished out. You guys are hell-bent on destroying the president THE PEOPLE elected.

Matthews Suggests Trump Channel Mussolini, Murder Kushner; Compares Him to Ethiopian Dictator


----------



## Avatar4321

Reasonable said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again the Clintons set the bar too high. You could refer to President Trump's tweet as rather tasteless but Bill Clinton was the best example of cowardice in modern times when he let (forced?) his wife to lie and defend him in a press conference when she surely must have known it was Bill's DNA on Monica's dress.
> 
> 
> 
> How many times are you going to prove your cowardice? Whenever your slimeball president does something despicable you run to the Clinton's.
Click to expand...


Can't imagine why someone goes to Clinton, who you defend and did far worse than trump has every time you pretend to be outraged at trump for something.


----------



## Divine Wind

Coyote said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  Bleeding?  Seriously?  Do have any evidence there was bleeding or do you just suck up whatever Trump tweets out all over your face like glazing a donut?
> 
> 
> 
> I can take his word for it.  Do YOU have any evidence there was NOT bleeding, or do you just suck up whatever the MSM throws out there for you, like glazing a donut?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, there's a photo for one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of Mika bleeding in front of Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No - of her not bleeding.
Click to expand...

Agreed.  I saw that one,  sorry I misunderstood:


----------



## rightwinger

Avatar4321 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again the Clintons set the bar too high. You could refer to President Trump's tweet as rather tasteless but Bill Clinton was the best example of cowardice in modern times when he let (forced?) his wife to lie and defend him in a press conference when she surely must have known it was Bill's DNA on Monica's dress.
> 
> 
> 
> How many times are you going to prove your cowardice? Whenever your slimeball president does something despicable you run to the Clinton's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't imagine why someone goes to Clinton, who you defend and did far worse than trump has every time you pretend to be outraged at trump for something.
Click to expand...

really?


----------



## Divine Wind

protectionist said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Of Mika bleeding in front of Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> Present the evidence (photo or whatever
> 
> Problem - no source
Click to expand...


----------



## Avatar4321

rightwinger said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again the Clintons set the bar too high. You could refer to President Trump's tweet as rather tasteless but Bill Clinton was the best example of cowardice in modern times when he let (forced?) his wife to lie and defend him in a press conference when she surely must have known it was Bill's DNA on Monica's dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton was widely condemned and even impeached
> 
> Should we hold Trump to the same standard?
Click to expand...


Condemned? When? The left defends him to this day.

When trump commits the criminal conduct Clinton did, then yes absolutely hold him accountable for it.

Till then don't pretend to be outraged when you are still defending Clinton's nonsense.


----------



## Avatar4321

rightwinger said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again the Clintons set the bar too high. You could refer to President Trump's tweet as rather tasteless but Bill Clinton was the best example of cowardice in modern times when he let (forced?) his wife to lie and defend him in a press conference when she surely must have known it was Bill's DNA on Monica's dress.
> 
> 
> 
> How many times are you going to prove your cowardice? Whenever your slimeball president does something despicable you run to the Clinton's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't imagine why someone goes to Clinton, who you defend and did far worse than trump has every time you pretend to be outraged at trump for something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really?
Click to expand...


No I was being sarcastic. Obviously.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

I'm not a huge fan of Matthews because he constantly interrupts his guests but yeah, he really nailed this one. 

And no, he did not "suggest trump murder Kushner" and its trump who is destroying his own "presidency".


----------



## Care4all

mudwhistle said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's another topic.
> 
> I'm talking specifically about Trump and his consistent and disturbing behaviors, from which his followers want to deflect.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So you prefer lazy establishment phonies who lie to us for a living over a blunt businessman who works extremely hard every hour of the day?
> 
> Weird...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, right...
> he watches TV, HOURS on end...  worrying about what talk show hosts say...and his own ratings....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you know exactly what he does all day.....
> 
> Bet you couldn't last one day doing what he does every day of his life. His staff has to be turned over constantly because nobody can keep up with him. Constant meetings and phone calls, trips to this place and that place....I guess Tweeting  a few times a day is all he has time for. It's a wonder he takes the time to sleep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump can't handle a day in this job....sadly, he has no idea what being President of the USA means....  and even worse, you can't teach the old dog, new tricks....
> 
> the people working with him in the whitehouse say  he spends hours on end, watching all the news programs on TEVO, screaming at the TV....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Taking into consideration the last few presidents we've had....you have the nerve to say that?
> 
> Is that really what you think....or is it just you repeating bogus media talking-points?
Click to expand...

yes, it is what I've heard and I do believe it and with his behavior, have no reason to believe otherwise....

he's disengaged with his job and only concerned about himself.....his ratings, his feelings, his reality tv show that he thinks is actually his job....

he's just plain crazy, yes, mentally ill, with no interest in being president of the USA is how I view him, and he's dangerous to our nation in that capacity....

he knows nothing about being president and he doesn't want to engage himself in the details....like he knows nothing about what's in the health care bill and talks to us about it like we are 3 years old....''it's a good bill, you are going to like it'' bullcrap without ever talking details....it's just bizarre!!!


----------



## playtime

blackhawk said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media and Trump both need to grow up but neither will and of course those who dislike Trump will cheer the attacks on him from the media and his supporters will cheer his attacks on the media. The endless cycle of idiocy will continue as the partisans from both sides celebrate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh please.  his tweets are official & public record.  the media will keep asking & reporting as long as he keeps losing control & going off the rails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare me the media attacks on him have been non stop pretty much since election night some justified a lot of them not. Trump doesn't help himself in how he responds but anyone who thinks the media has treated Trump in a fair and even handed way is naive partisan or both. Right now the media is not acting like responsible journalists and Trump is not acting like a leader they are both acting like third graders yelling at each other on the playground and it will continue until both sides are held accountable for their behavior.
Click to expand...


wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...............  your overlord is a buttercup.


----------



## playtime

blackhawk said:


> The media and Trump both need to grow up but neither will and of course those who dislike Trump will cheer the attacks on him from the media and his supporters will cheer his attacks on the media. The endless cycle of idiocy will continue as the partisans from both sides celebrate it.



i have no sympathy for a cretin who has totally brought this on himself.


----------



## playtime

Rambunctious said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> duuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppeeeeeeesssssssssss...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are if you fell for Obama's nonsense.
Click to expand...


lol.............


----------



## rightwinger

Avatar4321 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again the Clintons set the bar too high. You could refer to President Trump's tweet as rather tasteless but Bill Clinton was the best example of cowardice in modern times when he let (forced?) his wife to lie and defend him in a press conference when she surely must have known it was Bill's DNA on Monica's dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton was widely condemned and even impeached
> 
> Should we hold Trump to the same standard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Condemned? When? The left defends him to this day.
> 
> When trump commits the criminal conduct Clinton did, then yes absolutely hold him accountable for it.
> 
> Till then don't pretend to be outraged when you are still defending Clinton's nonsense.
Click to expand...


I never defended Clinton for getting a blow job in the workplace........unprofessional
Just didn't think it was impeachment worthy

Trump is responsible for his own behavior
He did nothing illegal yesterday....just makes you question his judgment and whether he is cracking under the pressure


----------



## dannyboys

Coyote said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  Bleeding?  Seriously?  Do have any evidence there was bleeding or do you just suck up whatever Trump tweets out all over your face like glazing a donut?
> 
> 
> 
> I can take his word for it.  Do YOU have any evidence there was NOT bleeding, or do you just suck up whatever the MSM throws out there for you, like glazing a donut?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, there's a photo for one.
Click to expand...

You have NO IDEA when the 'photo' was taken.
The bitch hasn't denied she had just had plastic surgery.
THINK for Christ's sake before making 'assumptions!
You're far to prone to do that. Just like the 'assumptions' you made about when Hammond crashed a two million dollar car. He had NEVER driven that car on that course EVER!!!!!
THINK before you run your mouth!


----------



## Rambunctious

playtime said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> duuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppeeeeeeesssssssssss...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are if you fell for Obama's nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol.............
Click to expand...

What a strong comeback...you must be morning beady eyed joe!


----------



## playtime

DigitalDrifter said:


> I just don't get why the guy gets involved in this juvenille crap.



i don't get why he starts the crap.  he self sabotages himself

every

freakin' 

time 

he 

gets.


----------



## Care4all

it's plain cuckoo for Trump trying to hurt Mika and Joe by tweeting that Mika had a facelift ...when trump is like on his third plastic surgery job ... his eyes are 'turning Japanese'' from all of them... and while his trophy wife has had every plastic surgery that ever existed from boob job, to face lifts and eye lifts and Botox etc etc

He's an infantile idiot, and an embarrassment to the Presidency...


----------



## playtime

Rambunctious said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> duuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppeeeeeeesssssssssss...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are if you fell for Obama's nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a strong comeback...you must be morning beady eyed joe!
Click to expand...


you amuse me.   

_*lol*_  is about as distinct a reply as one can get at such silliness.


----------



## dannyboys

Coyote said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Of Mika bleeding in front of Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> Present the evidence (photo or whatever
> 
> Problem - no source
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another poster already posted it in this thread.
Click to expand...

You have NO IDEA when that photo was taken.
Fucking WISE UP!!!!!!


----------



## Coyote

dannyboys said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  Bleeding?  Seriously?  Do have any evidence there was bleeding or do you just suck up whatever Trump tweets out all over your face like glazing a donut?
> 
> 
> 
> I can take his word for it.  Do YOU have any evidence there was NOT bleeding, or do you just suck up whatever the MSM throws out there for you, like glazing a donut?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, there's a photo for one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have NO IDEA when the 'photo' was taken.
> The bitch hasn't denied she had just had plastic surgery.
> THINK for Christ's sake before making 'assumptions!
> You're far to prone to do that. Just like the 'assumptions' you made about when Hammond crashed a two million dollar car. He had NEVER driven that car on that course EVER!!!!!
> THINK before you run your mouth!
Click to expand...


And you are defending the claims of a man that has been outed multiple times for lying.

Honestly...isn't there some point where you say enough is enough when it comes to defending the indefensible?

And just plain common sense goes out of the window - why would someone vain enough to get plastic surgery go out looking bloody awful


----------



## Coyote

How plastic surgery works:  http://nypost.com/2017/06/30/mr-president-lets-talk-about-how-a-facelift-works/

_The co-hosts denied that Brzezinski had undergone the procedure — but even if she had, *and then flown down to Mar-A-Lago against doctor’s orders, it’s incredibly unlikely that she’d have shed any blood,* according to cosmetic surgeon Darren Smith.


“There should not, in normal circumstances, be bleeding,” the New York City-based doctor tells Allure. While bruising is likely, he says, *“it would be very unusual to see actual external bleeding after a facelift.* Aside from maybe 24 to 48 hours after surgery; there could be a few drops of blood that leak when the drains are removed or peek through at the incision line.”


Not exactly a bloodbath._​


----------



## oldsoul

Death Angel said:


> Go ahead and criticize President Trump’s Mika tweet, but there’s no denying this was disturbing. On Thursday’s_ Hardball_, MSNBC pundit Chris Matthews compared the President to not only communist Ethiopian dictator Mengistu Haile Mariam and a modern-day Romanov but also channel Benito Mussolini having son-in-law Jared Kushner murdered.
> 
> 
> As he’s previously done(documented here, here, and here), Matthews reiterated his belief that Kushner and wife Ivanka Trump are akin to the murderous sons of Saddam Hussein, Uday and Qusay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Media deserves what he dished out. You guys are hell-bent on destroying the president THE PEOPLE elected.
> 
> Matthews Suggests Trump Channel Mussolini, Murder Kushner; Compares Him to Ethiopian Dictator
Click to expand...

Once, just once, I'd like to see someone in the WH that is able to rise above all this childish mudslinging, and name-calling so they can actually be "the adult in the room" and LEAD. Trump included. 

I do not care much about his tweets simply because they are, in many cases, childish distractions that are meaningless by themselves. However, taken as a whole, they are really quite disturbing. 

Furthermore, The "Media" do not deserve what he has dished out, despite what they may have said or done. No one does.

If you disagree, explain to me, in an adult way, why revenge is a quality you like in a President. That is what this is, and nothing more, if, indeed, you are correct and it is in reaction to the media.


----------



## playtime

Divine.Wind said:


> Davebd1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> k *pence from 2019 to 2020*, seems odd ok; 2021 to 2014, wut. he goes forward then backwards in time?  What is this madness, also they both have butterface
> 
> 
> 
> That's when Trump resigns and Pence is sworn in.
Click to expand...


there's a reason pence has lawyer'd up too.  hmmmmmm....


----------



## Divine Wind

playtime said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't get why the guy gets involved in this juvenille crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't get why he starts the crap.  he self sabotages himself
> 
> every
> 
> freakin'
> 
> time
> 
> he
> 
> gets.
Click to expand...

Agreed.  It's odd.  Is he doing it on purpose like a little boy throwing a tantrum because they have to do the chores or is it because he really doesn't care what his staffers and supporters think?


----------



## playtime

Coyote said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> If she and her ilk didn't publicly disparage Trump first he probably wouldn't have reacted so crassly. Journalists who insult others need to grow a thicker skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any other threads on this one.  Weird.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I've burned through all the adjectives I can come up with to describe how embarrassing and temperamentally unfit for office this guy is, so I'll hold off a bit.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, let's do the rankings for what we should rank Trump on for office fitness....
> 
> 1. Healthcare
> 2. Jobs
> 3. Terror
> 4. The Wall
> .....
> 1,098,999 A tweet about a corporate lobbyist.
> 
> You're right; clearly Trump should be impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would put intellectual capacity and mature temperament at #1, because they affect everything that follows.  Literally.
> 
> Before Trump, I wouldn't have even thought of those two qualities, *I just pretty much assumed them.*
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, me too....I've disliked the politics and policies of other presidents...but never questioned intellectual capacity or maturity before.
Click to expand...


or the lucidity.


----------



## Divine Wind

dannyboys said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  Bleeding?  Seriously?  Do have any evidence there was bleeding or do you just suck up whatever Trump tweets out all over your face like glazing a donut?
> 
> 
> 
> I can take his word for it.  Do YOU have any evidence there was NOT bleeding, or do you just suck up whatever the MSM throws out there for you, like glazing a donut?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, there's a photo for one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have NO IDEA when the 'photo' was taken.
> The bitch hasn't denied she had just had plastic surgery.
> THINK for Christ's sake before making 'assumptions!
> You're far to prone to do that. Just like the 'assumptions' you made about when Hammond crashed a two million dollar car. He had NEVER driven that car on that course EVER!!!!!
> THINK before you run your mouth!
Click to expand...

Somebody either had too many energy drinks or didn't get their nap.


----------



## playtime

Divine.Wind said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't get why the guy gets involved in this juvenille crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't get why he starts the crap.  he self sabotages himself
> 
> every
> 
> freakin'
> 
> time
> 
> he
> 
> gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  It's odd.  Is he doing it on purpose like a little boy throwing a tantrum because they have to do the chores or is it because he really doesn't care what his staffers and supporters think?
Click to expand...


he's out of his gourd.


----------



## FJO

playtime said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media and Trump both need to grow up but neither will and of course those who dislike Trump will cheer the attacks on him from the media and his supporters will cheer his attacks on the media. The endless cycle of idiocy will continue as the partisans from both sides celebrate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have no sympathy for a cretin who has totally brought this on himself.[/QUOTE
> 
> Certainly Joe Scarboro brought all this down on himself.
> I have no sympathy for this pathetic token RINO.
Click to expand...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Dragonlady

Avatar4321 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again the Clintons set the bar too high. You could refer to President Trump's tweet as rather tasteless but Bill Clinton was the best example of cowardice in modern times when he let (forced?) his wife to lie and defend him in a press conference when she surely must have known it was Bill's DNA on Monica's dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton was widely condemned and even impeached
> 
> Should we hold Trump to the same standard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Condemned? When? The left defends him to this day.
> 
> When trump commits the criminal conduct Clinton did, then yes absolutely hold him accountable for it.
> 
> Till then don't pretend to be outraged when you are still defending Clinton's nonsense.
Click to expand...


Trump has far exceeded the conduct of the Clintons and you're not holding him accountable in any way.

He settled two fraud cases, and two cases of racial discrimination rather than face trial. Trump's charity has paid fines to the IRS for making illegal political contributions and has been shut down for illegal fundraising. He's settled thousands of law suits, and his companies have gone bankrupt 7 times - more than any other American businessman.

Trump has ADMITTED to sexually assaulting women, and 12 women came forward and confirmed his assertions.

Bill Clinton's private behaviour has been the subject of much speculation but none of the women has ever filed a charge or a lawsuit other than Paula Jones and her claim was that she DIDN'T have sex with Clinton. Her suit for sexual harassment was dismissed "with prejudice" for lack of evidence.

Trump was sued for the rape and assault of a girl who was underage at the time of the assault. She dropped the case after having her life threatened by Trumpbots.


----------



## Divine Wind

playtime said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Davebd1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> k *pence from 2019 to 2020*, seems odd ok; 2021 to 2014, wut. he goes forward then backwards in time?  What is this madness, also they both have butterface
> 
> 
> 
> That's when Trump resigns and Pence is sworn in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there's a reason pence has lawyer'd up too.  hmmmmmm....
Click to expand...

Soon-to-be-President Pence will be fine.  I'm more curious who will be the new VP.  Rubio would be my choice.


----------



## task0778

Divine.Wind said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't get why the guy gets involved in this juvenille crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't get why he starts the crap.  he self sabotages himself
> 
> every
> 
> freakin'
> 
> time
> 
> he
> 
> gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  It's odd.  Is he doing it on purpose like a little boy throwing a tantrum because they have to do the chores or is it because he really doesn't care what his staffers and supporters think?
Click to expand...



I don't Trump cares what anybody thinks, whether you're a supporter or not.   He takes his supporters for granted and attacks pretty much everybody else if they dare say anything that's less than flattering about him.   Why the picture of Ivanka though?   She has nothing to do with this.


----------



## Divine Wind

playtime said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't get why the guy gets involved in this juvenille crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't get why he starts the crap.  he self sabotages himself
> 
> every
> 
> freakin'
> 
> time
> 
> he
> 
> gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  It's odd.  Is he doing it on purpose like a little boy throwing a tantrum because they have to do the chores or is it because he really doesn't care what his staffers and supporters think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he's out of his gourd.
Click to expand...

More likely just spoiled.   Seriously, why would a billionaire give a flying fuck what anyone thinks of him?  What's odd about Trump is that he actually is needy.  Beautiful wife, all the women he ever wanted, more money than anyone could spend on themselves in a single lifetime and he gets pissed because some talking heads made him the butt of their snark?  What kind of spineless, low self-esteem idiot would get wrapped around the axle over that?


----------



## OldLady

martybegan said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> A strong president ignores criticism and tends to the business of the people.
> This president is small, petty, vindictive and childish.  He's is an embarrassment to every citizen in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you want is another milquetoast who takes the shit your side dishes.
> 
> Party's over, byatch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What *I *want is an articulate, reasonable minded President who has a modicum of self-control.  Got one handy?  Being professional and appropriate is not being a milquetoast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you want style over substance. got it.
> 
> Basically Obama's empty flashiness.
Click to expand...

You got a problem with BOTH?
I didn't find Obama empty.  You don't agree with liberal policies, so of course you disagree.


----------



## usmbguest5318

Darkwind said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats Worse,What Trump Said About Mika Zenzbrinski, Or The Outlandish Things Joe Biden Has Said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worrying about "what's worse" is among the central failings among the American people.  When two actions are both reprehensible, it doesn't matter whether one's worse than the other.  Two wrongs do not make "a right" and just because someone else "jumps off a cliff" doesn't mean one should too.  (_tu quoque_)  Far too much focus is placed on who's worse when the focus rightly belongs on "what I/we/they are doing to be better than s/he/they who acted odiously."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree to a point.
> 
> The din of the media and its insults to Republicans, conservatives (There is a difference), and any President that is not progressive has reached cartoonish proportions.  The American psyche has always been to fight back when pushed.  The media is now trying to hide behind the "Well, he is the President and must act better than we do" meme.  In essesnce, they are saying, "Yeah, we're bullying you and we're going to beat you up and take your lunch money, and because you're supposed to be better than I am, you cannot fight back!"
> 
> Trump should fight back.  However, he does need to show a bit more class about it.
> 
> The sad part in all of this is that if it had been a Progressive President and he had made such remarks about a Republican woman, the media would have been so silent the sound of it would have reached the Himalaya's.
> 
> This is the problem when a double standard is exercised over long periods of time.  Those who have been on the brunt of it, no longer care if the retaliation is crude and boorish.
Click to expand...




Darkwind said:


> The sad part in all of this is that if it had been a Progressive President and he had made such remarks about a Republican woman, the media would have been so silent the sound of it would have reached the Himalaya's.



I don't think so.  Then again, we haven't had a POTUS in recent memory who's lowered themselves to the level Trump has.  The fact of the matter is that as POTUS, one is "above it all;" thus one should comport oneself accordingly.

The reason for the outcry -- outcry that's coming from all respectable quarters -- is Trump's debasing himself and more importantly the office of the president.  Effrontery is beneath the office.  The man holding the office can think it if he wants to, but he has to have the restraint to refrain from plying his acrid brume of oppressively caustic oral effluvium.


----------



## gtopa1

oldsoul said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and criticize President Trump’s Mika tweet, but there’s no denying this was disturbing. On Thursday’s_ Hardball_, MSNBC pundit Chris Matthews compared the President to not only communist Ethiopian dictator Mengistu Haile Mariam and a modern-day Romanov but also channel Benito Mussolini having son-in-law Jared Kushner murdered.
> 
> 
> As he’s previously done(documented here, here, and here), Matthews reiterated his belief that Kushner and wife Ivanka Trump are akin to the murderous sons of Saddam Hussein, Uday and Qusay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Media deserves what he dished out. You guys are hell-bent on destroying the president THE PEOPLE elected.
> 
> Matthews Suggests Trump Channel Mussolini, Murder Kushner; Compares Him to Ethiopian Dictator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once, just once, I'd like to see someone in the WH that is able to rise above all this childish mudslinging, and name-calling so they can actually be "the adult in the room" and LEAD. Trump included.
> 
> I do not care much about his tweets simply because they are, in many cases, childish distractions that are meaningless by themselves. However, taken as a whole, they are really quite disturbing.
> 
> Furthermore, The "Media" do not deserve what he has dished out, despite what they may have said or done. No one does.
> 
> If you disagree, explain to me, in an adult way, why revenge is a quality you like in a President. That is what this is, and nothing more, if, indeed, you are correct and it is in reaction to the media.
Click to expand...


The President has an audience for his tweets that frankly are sick of the left leaning opinion pushers that pass as journalists. They WANT to hear the President push back at these self serving ratings grabbers. I don't mind that he does it; in fact he often mirrors my own thoughts on the shills.

Greg


----------



## Divine Wind

task0778 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't get why the guy gets involved in this juvenille crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't get why he starts the crap.  he self sabotages himself
> 
> every
> 
> freakin'
> 
> time
> 
> he
> 
> gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  It's odd.  Is he doing it on purpose like a little boy throwing a tantrum because they have to do the chores or is it because he really doesn't care what his staffers and supporters think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't Trump cares what anybody thinks, whether you're a supporter or not.   He takes his supporters for granted and attacks pretty much everybody else if they dare say anything that's less than flattering about him.   Why the picture of Ivanka though?   She has nothing to do with this.
Click to expand...

Scroll up for the answer....but also I think she's hot.  You are free to post pictures of Donnie Jr or Eric.


----------



## busybee01

Death Angel said:


> Go ahead and criticize President Trump’s Mika tweet, but there’s no denying this was disturbing. On Thursday’s_ Hardball_, MSNBC pundit Chris Matthews compared the President to not only communist Ethiopian dictator Mengistu Haile Mariam and a modern-day Romanov but also channel Benito Mussolini having son-in-law Jared Kushner murdered.
> 
> 
> As he’s previously done(documented here, here, and here), Matthews reiterated his belief that Kushner and wife Ivanka Trump are akin to the murderous sons of Saddam Hussein, Uday and Qusay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Media deserves what he dished out. You guys are hell-bent on destroying the president THE PEOPLE elected.
> 
> Matthews Suggests Trump Channel Mussolini, Murder Kushner; Compares Him to Ethiopian Dictator
Click to expand...


This has been condemned by Republicans and Democrats alike. Even Laura Ingraham has suggested this is wrong.


----------



## playtime




----------



## Divine Wind

playtime said:


>


Little girl loves her daddy, so he can't be all bad, eh?


----------



## Dschrute3

These two NBC buffoons spend several hours a week viciously insulting Trump and his family. He says one thing, and they have the audacity to play the victim and cry 'outrage.' They've been hating and inciting daily, since Election Day. They're true scum. That being said, Trump needs to let it go. Most Americans are seeing Democrat Fake News for what it is. So he can chill now. He doesn't need to engage the scum.


----------



## playtime

Divine.Wind said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't get why the guy gets involved in this juvenille crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't get why he starts the crap.  he self sabotages himself
> 
> every
> 
> freakin'
> 
> time
> 
> he
> 
> gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  It's odd.  Is he doing it on purpose like a little boy throwing a tantrum because they have to do the chores or is it because he really doesn't care what his staffers and supporters think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he's out of his gourd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More likely just spoiled.   Seriously, why would a billionaire give a flying fuck what anyone thinks of him?  What's odd about Trump is that he actually is needy.  Beautiful wife, all the women he ever wanted, more money than anyone could spend on themselves in a single lifetime and he gets pissed because some talking heads made him the butt of their snark?  What kind of spineless, low self-esteem idiot would get wrapped around the axle over that?
Click to expand...


if you watch or listen to him from just a few years ago...  his whole syntax has changed.  he cannot hold a conversation without going off the rails.  he cannot stay on topic.  he's constantly repeating the same words over & over again.  something organic is going on in his brain or his body that is effecting his cohesiveness.


----------



## gtopa1

busybee01 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and criticize President Trump’s Mika tweet, but there’s no denying this was disturbing. On Thursday’s_ Hardball_, MSNBC pundit Chris Matthews compared the President to not only communist Ethiopian dictator Mengistu Haile Mariam and a modern-day Romanov but also channel Benito Mussolini having son-in-law Jared Kushner murdered.
> 
> 
> As he’s previously done(documented here, here, and here), Matthews reiterated his belief that Kushner and wife Ivanka Trump are akin to the murderous sons of Saddam Hussein, Uday and Qusay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Media deserves what he dished out. You guys are hell-bent on destroying the president THE PEOPLE elected.
> 
> Matthews Suggests Trump Channel Mussolini, Murder Kushner; Compares Him to Ethiopian Dictator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has been condemned by Republicans and Democrats alike. Even Laura Ingraham has suggested this is wrong.
Click to expand...


I don't say it's right; I just say I like it. In fact I find it bloody funny as do most of his followers I would suggest. 

Greg


----------



## playtime

daddy loves his little girl...........


----------



## RDD_1210

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will libs lean the mean of sarcasm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will you begin to grasp the English language?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand English perfectly.  In fact,* I have been speaking it most of my life*!  What's your excuse?
Click to expand...


I have evidence to the contrary.


----------



## martybegan

OldLady said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> A strong president ignores criticism and tends to the business of the people.
> This president is small, petty, vindictive and childish.  He's is an embarrassment to every citizen in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you want is another milquetoast who takes the shit your side dishes.
> 
> Party's over, byatch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What *I *want is an articulate, reasonable minded President who has a modicum of self-control.  Got one handy?  Being professional and appropriate is not being a milquetoast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you want style over substance. got it.
> 
> Basically Obama's empty flashiness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got a problem with BOTH?
> I didn't find Obama empty.  You don't agree with liberal policies, so of course you disagree.
Click to expand...


As per a term used for the president before him, "All hat, no Cattle"

And I think the thing that bothered me the most was the constant fawning over him.


----------



## mudwhistle

Care4all said:


> it's plain cuckoo for Trump trying to hurt Mika and Joe by tweeting that Mika had a facelift ...when trump is like on his third plastic surgery job ... his eyes are 'turning Japanese'' from all of them... and while his trophy wife has had every plastic surgery that ever existed from boob job, to face lifts and eye lifts and Botox etc etc
> 
> He's an infantile idiot, and an embarrassment to the Presidency...


Mika and Joe are a couple of assholes.

I have no sympathy for them


Maybe they should focus on the news and stop trying to be a thorn in the presidents side. But they have no incentive to be honorable journalists because trashing Trump is too lucrative.


----------



## playtime




----------



## task0778

jon_berzerk said:


> she was talking trash on trump
> 
> who the fuck cares if she got a volley shot across her bow
> 
> she has it coming



No she doesn't, in this country you are allowed to disparage the President or anyone else under the 1st Amendment.   Obviously there are some limits to that, libel laws and so forth, but she's allowed to have her opinion and to voice it.   And the rest of us have the option to tune in and listen or change the channel, or not watch their program in the 1st place.   
That said, Trump is also allowed to rhetorically return fire so to speak.   The problem is that as our President he holds an office that ought to be less crude and more discrete.   There are others in his administration or in the media who can respond to whatever disparaging remark is made about the President, he needs to be above that sort of crap.   As a conservative person, I approve of many of his policies, but IMHO he's doing a lot of damage to the dignity of the office he holds.   And he's definitely not helping defuse the inflammatory rhetoric in this country that stokes the flames of violence in the minds of many.   I wish he would shut the fuck up and concentrate on doing what he was voted in to do.


----------



## Care4all

gtopa1 said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and criticize President Trump’s Mika tweet, but there’s no denying this was disturbing. On Thursday’s_ Hardball_, MSNBC pundit Chris Matthews compared the President to not only communist Ethiopian dictator Mengistu Haile Mariam and a modern-day Romanov but also channel Benito Mussolini having son-in-law Jared Kushner murdered.
> 
> 
> As he’s previously done(documented here, here, and here), Matthews reiterated his belief that Kushner and wife Ivanka Trump are akin to the murderous sons of Saddam Hussein, Uday and Qusay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Media deserves what he dished out. You guys are hell-bent on destroying the president THE PEOPLE elected.
> 
> Matthews Suggests Trump Channel Mussolini, Murder Kushner; Compares Him to Ethiopian Dictator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once, just once, I'd like to see someone in the WH that is able to rise above all this childish mudslinging, and name-calling so they can actually be "the adult in the room" and LEAD. Trump included.
> 
> I do not care much about his tweets simply because they are, in many cases, childish distractions that are meaningless by themselves. However, taken as a whole, they are really quite disturbing.
> 
> Furthermore, The "Media" do not deserve what he has dished out, despite what they may have said or done. No one does.
> 
> If you disagree, explain to me, in an adult way, why revenge is a quality you like in a President. That is what this is, and nothing more, if, indeed, you are correct and it is in reaction to the media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The President has an audience for his tweets that frankly are sick of the left leaning opinion pushers that pass as journalists. They WANT to hear the President push back at these self serving ratings grabbers. I don't mind that he does it; in fact he often mirrors my own thoughts on the shills.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

and THAT'S WHY you are NOT a President and just one of the many reasons why, Trump shouldn't be either!


----------



## BlackFlag

Death Angel said:


> Go ahead and criticize President Trump’s Mika tweet, but there’s no denying this was disturbing. On Thursday’s_ Hardball_, MSNBC pundit Chris Matthews compared the President to not only communist Ethiopian dictator Mengistu Haile Mariam and a modern-day Romanov but also channel Benito Mussolini having son-in-law Jared Kushner murdered.
> 
> 
> As he’s previously done(documented here, here, and here), Matthews reiterated his belief that Kushner and wife Ivanka Trump are akin to the murderous sons of Saddam Hussein, Uday and Qusay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Media deserves what he dished out. You guys are hell-bent on destroying the president THE PEOPLE elected.
> 
> Matthews Suggests Trump Channel Mussolini, Murder Kushner; Compares Him to Ethiopian Dictator
Click to expand...

Well yeah, he could even shoot someone in the middle of 5th Avenue and not lose your vote.  So why would you care about a tweet?


----------



## oldsoul

gtopa1 said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and criticize President Trump’s Mika tweet, but there’s no denying this was disturbing. On Thursday’s_ Hardball_, MSNBC pundit Chris Matthews compared the President to not only communist Ethiopian dictator Mengistu Haile Mariam and a modern-day Romanov but also channel Benito Mussolini having son-in-law Jared Kushner murdered.
> 
> 
> As he’s previously done(documented here, here, and here), Matthews reiterated his belief that Kushner and wife Ivanka Trump are akin to the murderous sons of Saddam Hussein, Uday and Qusay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Media deserves what he dished out. You guys are hell-bent on destroying the president THE PEOPLE elected.
> 
> Matthews Suggests Trump Channel Mussolini, Murder Kushner; Compares Him to Ethiopian Dictator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once, just once, I'd like to see someone in the WH that is able to rise above all this childish mudslinging, and name-calling so they can actually be "the adult in the room" and LEAD. Trump included.
> 
> I do not care much about his tweets simply because they are, in many cases, childish distractions that are meaningless by themselves. However, taken as a whole, they are really quite disturbing.
> 
> Furthermore, The "Media" do not deserve what he has dished out, despite what they may have said or done. No one does.
> 
> If you disagree, explain to me, in an adult way, why revenge is a quality you like in a President. That is what this is, and nothing more, if, indeed, you are correct and it is in reaction to the media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The President has an audience for his tweets that frankly are sick of the left leaning opinion pushers that pass as journalists. They WANT to hear the President push back at these self serving ratings grabbers. I don't mind that he does it; in fact he often mirrors my own thoughts on the shills.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

That does not change the fact that the tactic, and the verbiage used is juvenile. Want to see how a real leader takes on bias? Look at Steve Jobs, Bill Gates, Henry Ford and others who have let their ACTIONS, and RESULTS speak for them.


----------



## deanrd

Rexx Taylor said:


> Now we have all of these loony leftists having a cow over what Trump had to say about Mika and Boring Joe, but look back on the outrageous/racy remarks were heard not only from Biden, what about Bill Maher? Hillary? Bill? {and the rest}.
> The left is still having a cow over this, peeing their panties, one of them wants Trump to resign already.
> Now can you imagine if Trump said to a crowd of black people,,,,,if you elect Hillary, she will put all of you back in chains !!!!


No moron.  What's worse is what Trump said about President Obama.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Camp said:


> *Even Republicans are calling trump's tweet comments inappropriate and calling for him to apologize.* Trump is a confirmed misogynist. What he is not is a dignified President. He does not have the guts or balls to apologize. He is less than a real man. No courage or bravery. Not a drop.



Only the 2-3 butthurt RINOs that need to go anyway.

Ryan, Graham, McCain?

Shiet, Obama was better than McCain would have been. I hold fast to that belief.


----------



## eddiew

Avatar4321 said:


> This is humiliating the nation? But the wacko behavior that's been going on by the left since the election isn't? The media partisan bs isn't?
> 
> This is mild to what it could be.
> 
> While on the subject is humiliating the nation a bad thing? We are an extremely proud nation. If we are to be great again it wont be until we stop our pride and become humble ones again. Humiliation is the process of becoming humble.
> 
> You can choose to be humble or be humiliated. Choosing is always better. Either way the proud will be destroyed


Trump humble  ??  And  trump  is so proud he can't apologize when wrong? Hopefully the destruction comes sooner rather than later  before he hurts Americas image any more


----------



## radical right

mudwhistle said:


> Maybe they should focus on the news and stop trying to be a thorn in the presidents side. But they have no incentive to be honorable journalists because trashing Trump is too lucrative.



Trump should focus on getting something done, instead of watching tv half the day and night, and tweeting for hours on end.  Maybe you weren't paying attention, but out of everything Trump promised to do in his first 100 days, he's barely made a dent in the list.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Flanders said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Nothing scares us more than his current term. The president of the US has always been the most powerful man in the world. Not so any more. Now he is ridiculed by world leaders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cons can't defend Trump so they drag up a Red Herring from 20 years in the past to try to deflect from Trump's illness. Won't work derps, you own Trump and his clinical psychosis. He is you and you are him. He has the mentallity of an 8 year old and the intelligence of a log. He's the perfect conservative candidate. Arrogant abject stupidity and the behavior of the town drunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *To BULLDOG & IsaacNewton: The video should brighten up your day.*
> 
> *As far as I know, The Great One is the only public voice who dared to bring up Bill Clinton in relation to The Donald’s tweet:
> 
> VIDEO   ▼*
> 
> Mark Levin: Good to know where liberals finally draw a line
> 
> *Levin also reminded us of JFK another Democrat president. JFK’s womanizing did not come out until years after he was assassinated.
> 
> And of let us not forget the late, unmourned, cowardly Lion of the Senate:*
> 
> Ted Kennedy Car Accident in Chappaquiddick
> By Newsweek Staff On 8/3/69 at 8:00 PM
> 
> Ted Kennedy Car Accident in Chappaquiddick​
Click to expand...


Levin is another loser like Alex Jones. You poor saps have nicknames for all these weirdos? Creepy as hell, you view them as your slave masters. No one cares what any of them thinks except the rubes that buy their crappy books that are one book just repeated over and over.


----------



## mudwhistle

radical right said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they should focus on the news and stop trying to be a thorn in the presidents side. But they have no incentive to be honorable journalists because trashing Trump is too lucrative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump should focus on getting something done, instead of watching tv half the day and night, and tweeting for hours on end.  Maybe you weren't paying attention, but out of everything Trump promised to do in his first 100 days, he's barely made a dent in the list.
Click to expand...

I think you should STFU and find out what Trump did this week.....better yet what he accomplished this morning.....mkay?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

gtopa1 said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and criticize President Trump’s Mika tweet, but there’s no denying this was disturbing. On Thursday’s_ Hardball_, MSNBC pundit Chris Matthews compared the President to not only communist Ethiopian dictator Mengistu Haile Mariam and a modern-day Romanov but also channel Benito Mussolini having son-in-law Jared Kushner murdered.
> 
> 
> As he’s previously done(documented here, here, and here), Matthews reiterated his belief that Kushner and wife Ivanka Trump are akin to the murderous sons of Saddam Hussein, Uday and Qusay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Media deserves what he dished out. You guys are hell-bent on destroying the president THE PEOPLE elected.
> 
> Matthews Suggests Trump Channel Mussolini, Murder Kushner; Compares Him to Ethiopian Dictator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once, just once, I'd like to see someone in the WH that is able to rise above all this childish mudslinging, and name-calling so they can actually be "the adult in the room" and LEAD. Trump included.
> 
> I do not care much about his tweets simply because they are, in many cases, childish distractions that are meaningless by themselves. However, taken as a whole, they are really quite disturbing.
> 
> Furthermore, The "Media" do not deserve what he has dished out, despite what they may have said or done. No one does.
> 
> If you disagree, explain to me, in an adult way, why revenge is a quality you like in a President. That is what this is, and nothing more, if, indeed, you are correct and it is in reaction to the media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The President has an audience for his tweets that frankly are sick of the left leaning opinion pushers that pass as journalists. They WANT to hear the President push back at these self serving ratings grabbers. I don't mind that he does it; in fact he often mirrors my own thoughts on the shills.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

I rather enjoy it when he spanks their well used asses.  Especially nailing Mika on her face lift.  That was a gem.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Hillary: I aint got no always tirrred of eatin frieeed chicken and grits


----------



## martybegan

Luddly Neddite said:


> I'm not a huge fan of Matthews because he constantly interrupts his guests but yeah, he really nailed this one.
> 
> And no, he did not "suggest trump murder Kushner" and its trump who is destroying his own "presidency".



Yeah....



> MATTHEWS: And then you find out in all these investigations that Jared was opening up a tunnel to Moscow so he wouldn’t have to deal with the State Department. So the son-in-law — you know, one good thing Mussolini did was execute his son-in-law. I mean, I’m talking about Ciano



What a fucking hack you are.


----------



## Darkwind

Xelor said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats Worse,What Trump Said About Mika Zenzbrinski, Or The Outlandish Things Joe Biden Has Said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worrying about "what's worse" is among the central failings among the American people.  When two actions are both reprehensible, it doesn't matter whether one's worse than the other.  Two wrongs do not make "a right" and just because someone else "jumps off a cliff" doesn't mean one should too.  (_tu quoque_)  Far too much focus is placed on who's worse when the focus rightly belongs on "what I/we/they are doing to be better than s/he/they who acted odiously."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree to a point.
> 
> The din of the media and its insults to Republicans, conservatives (There is a difference), and any President that is not progressive has reached cartoonish proportions.  The American psyche has always been to fight back when pushed.  The media is now trying to hide behind the "Well, he is the President and must act better than we do" meme.  In essesnce, they are saying, "Yeah, we're bullying you and we're going to beat you up and take your lunch money, and because you're supposed to be better than I am, you cannot fight back!"
> 
> Trump should fight back.  However, he does need to show a bit more class about it.
> 
> The sad part in all of this is that if it had been a Progressive President and he had made such remarks about a Republican woman, the media would have been so silent the sound of it would have reached the Himalaya's.
> 
> This is the problem when a double standard is exercised over long periods of time.  Those who have been on the brunt of it, no longer care if the retaliation is crude and boorish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sad part in all of this is that if it had been a Progressive President and he had made such remarks about a Republican woman, the media would have been so silent the sound of it would have reached the Himalaya's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so.  Then again, we haven't had a POTUS in recent memory who's lowered themselves to the level Trump has.  The fact of the matter is that as POTUS, one is "above it all;" thus one should comport oneself accordingly.
> 
> The reason for the outcry -- outcry that's coming from all respectable quarters -- is Trump's debasing himself and more importantly the office of the president.  Effrontery is beneath the office.  The man holding the office can think it if he wants to, but he has to have the restraint to refrain from plying his acrid brume of oppressively caustic oral effluvium.
Click to expand...

As I said, had a Democrat President said it, there would be silence from the media, or excuses.

After all, look at how many of our Democrat elected office holders speak about Republican women now.  It is every bit as crass and crude and outrageous.  I won't defend Trump because his manner is crude and juvenile.  I just don't turn a blind eye to what the other side is doing as well.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

i have never seen an infamous Republican make fun of blacks/hispanics. But it was OK for Hillary and Biden and Reid,,right?


----------



## WaitingFor2020

Tipsycatlover said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and criticize President Trump’s Mika tweet, but there’s no denying this was disturbing. On Thursday’s_ Hardball_, MSNBC pundit Chris Matthews compared the President to not only communist Ethiopian dictator Mengistu Haile Mariam and a modern-day Romanov but also channel Benito Mussolini having son-in-law Jared Kushner murdered.
> 
> 
> As he’s previously done(documented here, here, and here), Matthews reiterated his belief that Kushner and wife Ivanka Trump are akin to the murderous sons of Saddam Hussein, Uday and Qusay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Media deserves what he dished out. You guys are hell-bent on destroying the president THE PEOPLE elected.
> 
> Matthews Suggests Trump Channel Mussolini, Murder Kushner; Compares Him to Ethiopian Dictator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once, just once, I'd like to see someone in the WH that is able to rise above all this childish mudslinging, and name-calling so they can actually be "the adult in the room" and LEAD. Trump included.
> 
> I do not care much about his tweets simply because they are, in many cases, childish distractions that are meaningless by themselves. However, taken as a whole, they are really quite disturbing.
> 
> Furthermore, The "Media" do not deserve what he has dished out, despite what they may have said or done. No one does.
> 
> If you disagree, explain to me, in an adult way, why revenge is a quality you like in a President. That is what this is, and nothing more, if, indeed, you are correct and it is in reaction to the media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The President has an audience for his tweets that frankly are sick of the left leaning opinion pushers that pass as journalists. They WANT to hear the President push back at these self serving ratings grabbers. I don't mind that he does it; in fact he often mirrors my own thoughts on the shills.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rather enjoy it when he spanks their well used asses.  Especially nailing Mika on her face lift.  That was a gem.
Click to expand...


So you condone the leader of the free world to act like a little child.  Even Charles Krauthammer has condemned Trump for this situation.  What's wrong with you?

And you'd better enjoy it while you can.  It looks like Mika may be able to file criminal charges against Trump and Kushner.  Scarborough claims to have the text messages from Kushner about the Enquirer article, and phone records.  All info was shared with NBC executives so they can act as witness.

ENJOY, YOU STUPID DOLT:

White House Reeling As Jared Kushner And Trump Tried To Blackmail MSNBC Morning Joe Hosts
Morning Joe Hosts Have Witnesses To Support Their Story Of Trump/Kushner Blackmail Attempt



*Joe Scarborough*‏
Verified account @JoeNBC
Joe Scarborough Retweeted Donald J. Trump

""Yet another lie. I have texts from your top aides and phone records. Also, those records show I haven't spoken with you in many months.""

Joe Scarborough added,

*Donald J. Trump*Verified account @realDonaldTrump
Watched low rated @Morning_Joe for first time in long time. FAKE NEWS. He called me to stop a National Enquirer article. I said no! Bad show
6:02 AM - 30 Jun 2017


----------



## Siete

Don Cheeto just can't STFU and grow up ..

President Donald Trump continued his feud with two MSNBC hosts on Friday, alleging one of them asked him to intervene to stop a story in the National Enquirer tabloid.

The latest skirmish began Thursday when Trump said the hosts, Mika Brzezinski and Joe Scarborough, tried to join him at Mar-a-Lago last winter while Brzezinski “was bleeding badly from a face-lift.”

His attack sparked outrage among Republican lawmakers who said he was behaving beneath the dignity of his office and distracting from their legislative agenda, including repealing Obamacare and cutting taxes. Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell is trying to negotiate a compromise on his health bill by the end of the week as Republicans seek to fulfill a major campaign promise.

Trump Takes MSNBC Feud Into Second Day With Tabloid Charge


he HAS to be  MENTAL CASE ... NO DOUBT ABOUT IT.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Kushner Delivered Threat to Scarborough*

*New York Magazine reports that Joe Scarborough’s main point of contact in the White House about a threatened National Enquirer story was Jared Kushner. It was Kushner who told Scarborough that he’d have to personally apologize to Trump in order to have the story spiked.."?


An NBC News spokesman told CNN that Scarborough kept several network executives apprised of the alleged threats “contemporaneously.”

*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

"Outrage"  Dem operatives always using their buzz words.


----------



## Jackson

I agree the behavior of Trump is beneath the office of the presidency.  Someone has to get to him to make him stop tweeting and start focusing 100% on his promises.


----------



## WillowTree

I don't get the kerfuffle over this. If she can call him names and talk about his tiny hands I have no problems with him mentioning her facelift!


----------



## Siete

TheGreatGatsby said:


> "Outrage"  Dem operatives always using their buzz words.




DERPA DERPA DERP DERP

so youre calling Republicans Dem operatives?

youre an idget


----------



## Siete

WillowTree said:


> I don't get the kerfuffle over this. If she can call him names and talk about his tiny hands I have no problems with him mentioning her facelift!




me personally, I would turn and walk off and totally ignore it.  When you have a secure sense of yourself you have a thick skin especially about little shit.

the POTUS  arguing with reporters is so far beneath the measure of respect associated with the job its scary


----------



## mudwhistle

Siete said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Outrage"  Dem operatives always using their buzz words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DERPA DERPA DERP DERP
> 
> so youre calling Republicans Dem operatives?
> 
> youre an idget
Click to expand...

Yes...some of them are.


John McCain
Lindsey Graham 
Susan Collins
Lisa Murkowski
Paul Ryan
Jeb Bush
Marco Rubio
Mitt Romney
Shall I go on???


----------



## WillowTree

Siete said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get the kerfuffle over this. If she can call him names and talk about his tiny hands I have no problems with him mentioning her facelift!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me personally, I would turn and walk off and totally ignore it.  When you have a secure sense of yourself you have a thick skin especially about little shit.
> 
> the POTUS  arguing with reporters is so far beneath the measure of respect associated with the job its scary
Click to expand...




Why? They have hounded him without mercy since the election, he is a human is he not?


----------



## IResist

It's shown Mika wasn't bleeding from her facelift. So that was debunked. 

Still, people enable him to make a mockery of the office.


----------



## IResist

I remember the right crucifying President Obama for far less.


----------



## PredFan

The Derp said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a rats ass what Trump tweets, I care about what he does, and I like 99% of that, so, meh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He hasn't _*done*_ anything other than piss off our allies, give secrets to the Russians, and attack people on Twitter.
Click to expand...


Of course you would say that because you are an idiot.


----------



## EverCurious

I think it's funny as hell. Trolling is a special form of art that seems to resonate well with my generation (the late 40s to 50s generation) - I think you lefties just don't understand trolling, it's not "real" per-say it's a game.  I suppose you could say we figure that the office of President has been a joke for nearly a decade of Obama, but now its a game that moves us forward on what America really needs so we're much more amused by President Trump's trolling than idk embarrassed. If other nations don't like our "playful" President fuck em.  There is no reason everything has to be serious all the time and laughter is a healing weapon. 

Mockery of the office would be your recent D picks; Clinton and his cigars in the oval office, Obama kissing foreign dignitaries feet, etc. At least Trump trolls his opposition from a seat of power and strength - much more fitting for America imo.


----------



## usmbguest5318

Darkwind said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats Worse,What Trump Said About Mika Zenzbrinski, Or The Outlandish Things Joe Biden Has Said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worrying about "what's worse" is among the central failings among the American people.  When two actions are both reprehensible, it doesn't matter whether one's worse than the other.  Two wrongs do not make "a right" and just because someone else "jumps off a cliff" doesn't mean one should too.  (_tu quoque_)  Far too much focus is placed on who's worse when the focus rightly belongs on "what I/we/they are doing to be better than s/he/they who acted odiously."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree to a point.
> 
> The din of the media and its insults to Republicans, conservatives (There is a difference), and any President that is not progressive has reached cartoonish proportions.  The American psyche has always been to fight back when pushed.  The media is now trying to hide behind the "Well, he is the President and must act better than we do" meme.  In essesnce, they are saying, "Yeah, we're bullying you and we're going to beat you up and take your lunch money, and because you're supposed to be better than I am, you cannot fight back!"
> 
> Trump should fight back.  However, he does need to show a bit more class about it.
> 
> The sad part in all of this is that if it had been a Progressive President and he had made such remarks about a Republican woman, the media would have been so silent the sound of it would have reached the Himalaya's.
> 
> This is the problem when a double standard is exercised over long periods of time.  Those who have been on the brunt of it, no longer care if the retaliation is crude and boorish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sad part in all of this is that if it had been a Progressive President and he had made such remarks about a Republican woman, the media would have been so silent the sound of it would have reached the Himalaya's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so.  Then again, we haven't had a POTUS in recent memory who's lowered themselves to the level Trump has.  The fact of the matter is that as POTUS, one is "above it all;" thus one should comport oneself accordingly.
> 
> The reason for the outcry -- outcry that's coming from all respectable quarters -- is Trump's debasing himself and more importantly the office of the president.  Effrontery is beneath the office.  The man holding the office can think it if he wants to, but he has to have the restraint to refrain from plying his acrid brume of oppressively caustic oral effluvium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said, had a Democrat President said it, there would be silence from the media, or excuses.
> 
> After all, look at how many of our Democrat elected office holders speak about Republican women now.  It is every bit as crass and crude and outrageous.  I won't defend Trump because his manner is crude and juvenile.  I just don't turn a blind eye to what the other side is doing as well.
Click to expand...




Darkwind said:


> After all, look at how many of our Democrat elected office holders speak about Republican women now.


Perhaps you care to offer a few specific examples of those Democratic office holders personal effrontery toward specific Republican women and that is petty in the same ways Trump's remarks about myriad individuals have been.


I don't mean constructive, or at least truthful, chiding for actual wrongdoing.  It's not an insult or mockery, say, to call someone a liar when it's clear they have lied.  It's not insulting to call someone ignorant when when people who know a topic very well can see readily the person doesn't know what they are talking about/doing.  The objects of such ridicule may not like that they're being excoriated, but they did/said what they did, and that they did is not in question.  Contrast that with Trump's most recent aspersion:

I heard poorly rated @Morning_Joe speaks badly of me (don't watch anymore). Then how come low I.Q. Crazy Mika, along with Psycho Joe, came to Mar-a-Lago 3 nights in a row around New Year's Eve, and insisted on joining me. She was bleeding badly from a face-lift. I said no!
Who told him Joe speaks badly of him?  Isn't Trump always "on about" unnamed sources?  Should he as POTUS not lead by example rather than follow the example of those he derides?
Is Mika's I.Q. public knowledge?  There's no legitimate basis for thinking her I.Q. is not at least average.
When did a psychiatrist/psychologist conclude that Joe is "psycho?"
Was Mika truly "bleeding badly" from a face-lift?  If so, there should be an ambulance and hospital record associated with her having been treated to stop the bleeding.  Is Mika close enough to Trump that he's (or was) privy to her physiological status?  Did she or Joe ask to be invited to Mar-a-Lago?

If Trump's claims are true, then fine, they're not insults.  It's far from clear that they are true.

Part of what makes Trump's effrontery particularly egregious is that he makes a goddamned habit of it.  It's not a "one-off" thing whereby he merely had a momentary lapse in judgment.

People and groups Trump has mocked/insulted



Darkwind said:


> speak about Republican women



Republican women?!?  You have the temerity to say that in light of this:  A list of Trump's attacks on prominent women.


----------



## Theowl32

oldsoul said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and criticize President Trump’s Mika tweet, but there’s no denying this was disturbing. On Thursday’s_ Hardball_, MSNBC pundit Chris Matthews compared the President to not only communist Ethiopian dictator Mengistu Haile Mariam and a modern-day Romanov but also channel Benito Mussolini having son-in-law Jared Kushner murdered.
> 
> 
> As he’s previously done(documented here, here, and here), Matthews reiterated his belief that Kushner and wife Ivanka Trump are akin to the murderous sons of Saddam Hussein, Uday and Qusay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Media deserves what he dished out. You guys are hell-bent on destroying the president THE PEOPLE elected.
> 
> Matthews Suggests Trump Channel Mussolini, Murder Kushner; Compares Him to Ethiopian Dictator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once, just once, I'd like to see someone in the WH that is able to rise above all this childish mudslinging, and name-calling so they can actually be "the adult in the room" and LEAD. Trump included.
> 
> I do not care much about his tweets simply because they are, in many cases, childish distractions that are meaningless by themselves. However, taken as a whole, they are really quite disturbing.
> 
> Furthermore, The "Media" do not deserve what he has dished out, despite what they may have said or done. No one does.
> 
> If you disagree, explain to me, in an adult way, why revenge is a quality you like in a President. That is what this is, and nothing more, if, indeed, you are correct and it is in reaction to the media.
Click to expand...

First climb down from your liberal hypocritical morally superior fake platitiude.

Got it, the media does not deserve any of it.


----------



## Mac1958

As I understand it, we're not supposed to criticize this "tweet" about Mika, or the rest of his silly tweets, or is non-stop personal insults and name-calling since the day he entered the race, or his constant, cartoonish, absurd hyperbole or his long string of embarrassing quotes because the media.

And Hillary.

And Obama.

And the media.
.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

WillowTree said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get the kerfuffle over this. If she can call him names and talk about his tiny hands I have no problems with him mentioning her facelift!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me personally, I would turn and walk off and totally ignore it.  When you have a secure sense of yourself you have a thick skin especially about little shit.
> 
> the POTUS  arguing with reporters is so far beneath the measure of respect associated with the job its scary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? They have hounded him without mercy since the election, he is a human is he not?
Click to expand...




Siete said:


> whatever it takes to get your through you day .. if licking Trumps ass helps you sleep at night then lick away.


some people tweet and others start a dozen Trump whine threads a day. Whatever helps you cope.


----------



## Rustic

eddiew said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original attempt to delegitimize the President was Trump's birtherism campaign. For the past 30 years right wing radio has called Democrats "commies", Femi-nazis, and those who have abortions "murderers". The poor have been demonized, as have non-whites and immigrants.
> 
> You're correct. The right has sown this wind for 30 years, and you're reaping the whirlwind. The left is finally pushing back against the lies, the racism and the misogyny you've down all these years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There would be no trump if there was no Obama… Karma is a fucking bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh please   stop using that lame excuse  Trump is an embarrassment a disaster  Obama a gentleman  Made errors? Sure all presidents do but his bottom line was far better than gwb's or this nitwit you repubs gave us
Click to expand...

Obama is a shit stain, this is what happens when you elect a shit stain Like Obama.


----------



## Siete

Missouri_Mike said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get the kerfuffle over this. If she can call him names and talk about his tiny hands I have no problems with him mentioning her facelift!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me personally, I would turn and walk off and totally ignore it.  When you have a secure sense of yourself you have a thick skin especially about little shit.
> 
> the POTUS  arguing with reporters is so far beneath the measure of respect associated with the job its scary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? They have hounded him without mercy since the election, he is a human is he not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> whatever it takes to get your through you day .. if licking Trumps ass helps you sleep at night then lick away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> some people tweet and others start a dozen Trump whine threads a day. Whatever helps you cope.
Click to expand...



yet here you are ...


----------



## WillowTree

Siete said:


> whatever it takes to get your through you day .. if licking Trumps ass helps you sleep at night then lick away.




This adds what to the conversation?


----------



## my2¢

President Thin Skin needs to get his priorities straight.


----------



## PredFan

Siete said:


> Don Cheeto just can't STFU and grow up ..
> 
> President Donald Trump continued his feud with two MSNBC hosts on Friday, alleging one of them asked him to intervene to stop a story in the National Enquirer tabloid.
> 
> The latest skirmish began Thursday when Trump said the hosts, Mika Brzezinski and Joe Scarborough, tried to join him at Mar-a-Lago last winter while Brzezinski “was bleeding badly from a face-lift.”
> 
> His attack sparked outrage among Republican lawmakers who said he was behaving beneath the dignity of his office and distracting from their legislative agenda, including repealing Obamacare and cutting taxes. Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell is trying to negotiate a compromise on his health bill by the end of the week as Republicans seek to fulfill a major campaign promise.
> 
> Trump Takes MSNBC Feud Into Second Day With Tabloid Charge
> 
> 
> he HAS to be  MENTAL CASE ... NO DOUBT ABOUT IT.



Those spineless morons are the reason we have Trump.


----------



## PredFan

I don't give a rats ass what Trump tweets. I care more about what he does, and I like 99% of that so far.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Siete said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Outrage"  Dem operatives always using their buzz words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DERPA DERPA DERP DERP
> 
> so youre calling Republicans Dem operatives?
> 
> youre an idget
Click to expand...


No, I'm calling you one, or at least a shadow of one. I can't imagine the Dems taking too much stock in you, tbh.


----------



## Siete

Don Cheeto doesnt have the ability to rise to the level of integrity it takes to hold the most important job on the planet.

Once a carnival barker, always a carnival barker.


----------



## Siete

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Outrage"  Dem operatives always using their buzz words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DERPA DERPA DERP DERP
> 
> so youre calling Republicans Dem operatives?
> 
> youre an idget
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm calling you one, or at least a shadow of one. I can't imagine the Dems taking too much stock in you, tbh.
Click to expand...


me either, I didnt vote for Obama or Hillary


----------



## eddiew

Rustic said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original attempt to delegitimize the President was Trump's birtherism campaign. For the past 30 years right wing radio has called Democrats "commies", Femi-nazis, and those who have abortions "murderers". The poor have been demonized, as have non-whites and immigrants.
> 
> You're correct. The right has sown this wind for 30 years, and you're reaping the whirlwind. The left is finally pushing back against the lies, the racism and the misogyny you've down all these years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There would be no trump if there was no Obama… Karma is a fucking bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh please   stop using that lame excuse  Trump is an embarrassment a disaster  Obama a gentleman  Made errors? Sure all presidents do but his bottom line was far better than gwb's or this nitwit you repubs gave us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama is a shit stain, this is what happens when you elect a shit stain Like Obama.
Click to expand...

The shitstain took a crumbling country and economy left to him by asswipe republicans and brought it out of your cesspool  And the real pos is what you AH's gave America  He's in the WH now,,,hopefully for not too much longer


----------



## jknowgood

Siete said:


> Don Cheeto doesnt have the ability to rise to the level of integrity it takes to hold the most important job on the planet.
> 
> Once a carnival barker, always a carnival barker.


And Obama proved you can take the boy out of the hood, but you can't take the good out of the boy.


----------



## Siete

jknowgood said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don Cheeto doesnt have the ability to rise to the level of integrity it takes to hold the most important job on the planet.
> 
> Once a carnival barker, always a carnival barker.
> 
> 
> 
> And Obama proved you can take the boy out of the hood, but you can't take the good out of the boy.
Click to expand...



there ya go .. Obama

yeah, hes the current President.


ya dumfuk


----------



## oreo

Siete said:


> Don Cheeto just can't STFU and grow up ..
> 
> President Donald Trump continued his feud with two MSNBC hosts on Friday, alleging one of them asked him to intervene to stop a story in the National Enquirer tabloid.
> 
> The latest skirmish began Thursday when Trump said the hosts, Mika Brzezinski and Joe Scarborough, tried to join him at Mar-a-Lago last winter while Brzezinski “was bleeding badly from a face-lift.”
> 
> His attack sparked outrage among Republican lawmakers who said he was behaving beneath the dignity of his office and distracting from their legislative agenda, including repealing Obamacare and cutting taxes. Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell is trying to negotiate a compromise on his health bill by the end of the week as Republicans seek to fulfill a major campaign promise.
> 
> Trump Takes MSNBC Feud Into Second Day With Tabloid Charge
> 
> 
> he HAS to be  MENTAL CASE ... NO DOUBT ABOUT IT.




Physcology 101:  I am certain that everyone has noticed that Trump has acted like a little boy on many occasions, and this is a prime example of it. .  We develope our core personalities at a young age--whether we're going to be considerate of others, when we begin to choose our words carefully as to what we say.   Usually between the ages of 9 or 10 we have developed those core personality skills & traits--that we will carry throughout our lives.

Trump could have addressed this criticism in an intelligent Adult manner, or simply ignored it as all other Presidents have done--but often goes back to the elementary school playground to launch personal insults at people.  You're fat, you're ugly, you're so stupid.  His mentioning that these reporters showed up at Mar A Lago over New Years Eve break--was the equivalent of a little boy screaming and you came to my birthday party--I won't be inviting you to my birthday party ever again--LOL

So he is getting blasted by women, he is getting blasted by Democrats, and now he's getting blasted by Republicans who are sick and tired of it. 

The PROBLEM: *Trump can't stop it.*  You can bet that White House advisers and his Lawyers have begged him to get off the Twitter account.  He can't because he is a *Narcissist* whose entire world is based around him defending HIMSELF.  A Narcissist requires constant attention, but that attention has to come in the form of praise and adoration.  A Narcissist cannot tolerate any form of criticism.   And  since any President, no matter how good they are, is going to be criticized from every direction coming in 24 hours a day 7 days a week--it exemplies just how unfit Trump was to become POTUS.  Here is a great article on this personality disorder.
A neuroscientist explains: Trump has a mental disorder that makes him a dangerous world leader

Every single week since he has been sworn in, Republicans have had to circle the wagons around Trump over something he has said or tweeted out, and it does interfere with them getting any thing done.  I am certain they are sick and tired of it.


----------



## jknowgood

Siete said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don Cheeto doesnt have the ability to rise to the level of integrity it takes to hold the most important job on the planet.
> 
> Once a carnival barker, always a carnival barker.
> 
> 
> 
> And Obama proved you can take the boy out of the hood, but you can't take the good out of the boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there ya go .. Obama
> 
> yeah, hes the current President.
> 
> 
> ya dumfuk
Click to expand...

Obama will be putting his ignorant thoughts on I'm sure. He is an asshole like that.


----------



## Siete

Healthcare or Morning Joe
Healthcare or Morning Joe
Healthcare or Morning Joe
Healthcare or Morning Joe
Healthcare or Morning Joe
Healthcare or Morning Joe


and TweetiePie says ..


Morning Joe it is !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danielpalos

WillowTree said:


> I don't get the kerfuffle over this. If she can call him names and talk about his tiny hands I have no problems with him mentioning her facelift!


Should we ask Texas to advance a law that prohibits women from, "talking smack" about guys, until After they do us?


----------



## danielpalos

Missouri_Mike said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get the kerfuffle over this. If she can call him names and talk about his tiny hands I have no problems with him mentioning her facelift!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me personally, I would turn and walk off and totally ignore it.  When you have a secure sense of yourself you have a thick skin especially about little shit.
> 
> the POTUS  arguing with reporters is so far beneath the measure of respect associated with the job its scary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? They have hounded him without mercy since the election, he is a human is he not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> whatever it takes to get your through you day .. if licking Trumps ass helps you sleep at night then lick away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> some people tweet and others start a dozen Trump whine threads a day. Whatever helps you cope.
Click to expand...

I guess the right wing is going to have to stop blaming the poor for their, "poor lifestyle choices while being poor", now that the, One Percenter of the right has demonstrated that it is public policy that helps the rich get richer and the poor get poorer.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

danielpalos said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get the kerfuffle over this. If she can call him names and talk about his tiny hands I have no problems with him mentioning her facelift!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me personally, I would turn and walk off and totally ignore it.  When you have a secure sense of yourself you have a thick skin especially about little shit.
> 
> the POTUS  arguing with reporters is so far beneath the measure of respect associated with the job its scary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? They have hounded him without mercy since the election, he is a human is he not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> whatever it takes to get your through you day .. if licking Trumps ass helps you sleep at night then lick away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> some people tweet and others start a dozen Trump whine threads a day. Whatever helps you cope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess the right wing is going to have to stop blaming the poor for their, "poor lifestyle choices while being poor", now that the, One Percenter of the right has demonstrated that it is public policy that helps the rich get richer and the poor get poorer.
Click to expand...

Uhhhh, huh?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Siete said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Outrage"  Dem operatives always using their buzz words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DERPA DERPA DERP DERP
> 
> so youre calling Republicans Dem operatives?
> 
> youre an idget
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm calling you one, or at least a shadow of one. I can't imagine the Dems taking too much stock in you, tbh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> me either, I didnt vote for Obama or Hillary
Click to expand...


Oh, you're not a leftwing loon in real life; you just play one on a message board, huh.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Siete said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get the kerfuffle over this. If she can call him names and talk about his tiny hands I have no problems with him mentioning her facelift!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me personally, I would turn and walk off and totally ignore it.  When you have a secure sense of yourself you have a thick skin especially about little shit.
> 
> the POTUS  arguing with reporters is so far beneath the measure of respect associated with the job its scary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? They have hounded him without mercy since the election, he is a human is he not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> whatever it takes to get your through you day .. if licking Trumps ass helps you sleep at night then lick away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> some people tweet and others start a dozen Trump whine threads a day. Whatever helps you cope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yet here you are ...
Click to expand...

Yep, here I am. Your melt down posts make my day fun.


----------



## danielpalos

Missouri_Mike said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get the kerfuffle over this. If she can call him names and talk about his tiny hands I have no problems with him mentioning her facelift!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me personally, I would turn and walk off and totally ignore it.  When you have a secure sense of yourself you have a thick skin especially about little shit.
> 
> the POTUS  arguing with reporters is so far beneath the measure of respect associated with the job its scary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? They have hounded him without mercy since the election, he is a human is he not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> whatever it takes to get your through you day .. if licking Trumps ass helps you sleep at night then lick away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> some people tweet and others start a dozen Trump whine threads a day. Whatever helps you cope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess the right wing is going to have to stop blaming the poor for their, "poor lifestyle choices while being poor", now that the, One Percenter of the right has demonstrated that it is public policy that helps the rich get richer and the poor get poorer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhhhh, huh?
Click to expand...

It is Institutional, not Individual.


----------



## blackhawk

I think Trump over does it with the tweeting but the fact that he fights back and won't just roll over and take the attacks against him as many Republicans have over the years is not all bad. Plus if it happens to drive the far left nuts that's a bonus.


----------



## jasonnfree

Camp said:


> Even Republicans are calling trump's tweet comments inappropriate and calling for him to apologize. Trump is a confirmed misogynist. What he is not is a dignified President. He does not have the guts or balls to apologize. He is less than a real man. No courage or bravery. Not a drop.



Yep, Trump's so undignified he'll  probably be getting blow jobs from interns pretty soon, and then will lie about it to the American people  -  "I did not have sex with that woman"   or some such statement.


----------



## Jackson

WillowTree said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get the kerfuffle over this. If she can call him names and talk about his tiny hands I have no problems with him mentioning her facelift!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me personally, I would turn and walk off and totally ignore it.  When you have a secure sense of yourself you have a thick skin especially about little shit.
> 
> the POTUS  arguing with reporters is so far beneath the measure of respect associated with the job its scary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? They have hounded him without mercy since the election, he is a human is he not?
Click to expand...

And one perpetuates the other.  Someone has to leave this cycle of sophomoric insults.  It's not good for the country.


----------



## Jackson

blackhawk said:


> I think Trump over does it with the tweeting but the fact that he fights back and won't just roll over and take the attacks against him as many Republicans have over the years is not all bad. Plus if it happens to drive the far left nuts that's a bonus.


I would like to have a president that can rise above the insults.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

First, let me say I'm a Trump supporter.

Let me ask though in regards to this latest controversy with the Mika tweet, as well as other tweets.

How does this help Trump ? How does it help the conservative cause? 

There's no question, that it doesn't seem to hurt him with his core supporters, but how does this help him and his agenda overall? How does this help grow his support, and how does this help him move forward and accomplish the things we want him to?


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Camp said:


> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *



Tiger, is that you?


----------



## blackhawk

Jackson said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Trump over does it with the tweeting but the fact that he fights back and won't just roll over and take the attacks against him as many Republicans have over the years is not all bad. Plus if it happens to drive the far left nuts that's a bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to have a president that can rise above the insults.
Click to expand...

So would I I would also like to have media that could cover the President any President honestly and accurately I suspect we will both be disappointed for some time.


----------



## Votto

It's a clever attempt to side track the Putin scandal, and the aliens that control him   Damn, I gotta  stop watching CNN


----------



## Siete

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Outrage"  Dem operatives always using their buzz words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DERPA DERPA DERP DERP
> 
> so youre calling Republicans Dem operatives?
> 
> youre an idget
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm calling you one, or at least a shadow of one. I can't imagine the Dems taking too much stock in you, tbh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> me either, I didnt vote for Obama or Hillary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you're not a leftwing loon in real life; you just play one on a message board, huh.
Click to expand...



I dont play anything you asshat. Im' an American who totally believes Trump is a piece of monkey shit.


----------



## danielpalos

blackhawk said:


> I think Trump over does it with the tweeting but the fact that he fights back and won't just roll over and take the attacks against him as many Republicans have over the years is not all bad. Plus if it happens to drive the far left nuts that's a bonus.


It cannot be real times of capital warfare, with a fiscal and monetary policy of, "lowering taxes". 



> In consideration of the monstrous sacrifice in property and blood that each war demands of the people, personal enrichment through a war must be designated as a crime against the people. Therefore, we demand the total confiscation of all war profits.



Only the Judiciary has to take the other two branches seriously, not the People.  The People know, it is just _politicians_ in office.


----------



## koshergrl

DigitalDrifter said:


> First, let me say I'm a Trump supporter.
> 
> Let me ask though in regards to this latest controversy with the Mika tweet, as well as other tweets.
> 
> How does this help Trump ? How does it help the conservative cause?
> 
> There's no question, that it doesn't seem to hurt him with his core supporters, but how does this help him and his agenda overall? How does this help grow his support, and how does this help him move forward and accomplish the things we want him to?



You do realize that ridiculing the opposition is a tried and true method, I know you know this.


----------



## Preacher

DigitalDrifter said:


> First, let me say I'm a Trump supporter.
> 
> Let me ask though in regards to this latest controversy with the Mika tweet, as well as other tweets.
> 
> How does this help Trump ? How does it help the conservative cause?
> 
> There's no question, that it doesn't seem to hurt him with his core supporters, but how does this help him and his agenda overall? How does this help grow his support, and how does this help him move forward and accomplish the things we want him to?


It shows he won't back down and he WILL hit you back 10 times as hard as you hit him. I love it.


----------



## Doc1

Siete said:


> whatever it takes to get your through you day .. if licking Trumps ass helps you sleep at night then lick away.



More trolling.


----------



## task0778

I think Trump is a lowlife scumbag who is damaging the GOP brand and taking the attention away from the Repub agenda, and yes, I voted for him.   Much as I disliked him then, I disliked Hillary even more both for politics and her character.  Haven't changed my mind either, IMHO we'd be in the midst of another recession if Hillary was in the Oval Office.


----------



## eddiew

jasonnfree said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Republicans are calling trump's tweet comments inappropriate and calling for him to apologize. Trump is a confirmed misogynist. What he is not is a dignified President. He does not have the guts or balls to apologize. He is less than a real man. No courage or bravery. Not a drop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Trump's so undignified he'll  probably be getting blow jobs from interns pretty soon, and then will lie about it to the American people  -  "I did not have sex with that woman"   or some such statement.
Click to expand...

Better he gets blowjobs  than shatting on America  It's bipartisanship now  ,,,Folks on both sides dispise your vile pos  Bill knew how to talk to people He was cool under fire   Are repubs going to make blowjobs illegal??


----------



## beagle9

theHawk said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't crush that dwarf, hand me the pliers.
> 
> 
> 
> *You need quotation marks on that ..its Firesign Theater*
> 
> 
> 'Please Just Stop'
> Trump’s Attack On MSNBC Host Is Too Much For Some GOPers
> 
> 
> Trump’s attack on Mika Brzezinski, who he claimed visited his Mar-a-Lago resort while “bleeding badly from a face-lift,” was reminiscent of his many remarks on women’s appearances during his campaign for president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Bleeding badly from a facelift" is a "vicious attack"?
> 
> Funny how these liberal feminist c*nts claim they want equal rights, but one little insult against them and they quickly pull out the girl victim card and accuse the other party of being "misogynist".
Click to expand...

. It's this victim card that they keep playing in which is getting over used badly now. They throw that card down to get their childish way anymore, and it is easy to see when it is being done far to often. Aside from your way of saying things, you did make a point by what you are saying.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie

I think trump is an authoritarianand not a libertrian or a true conservative, and I think he is like a real life biff tannen, but I LOVE how he sends the commies into a rage


----------



## EvilCat Breath

How long will it take liberals to figure out that no one cares about Trump's mean tweets.  Mike and Joe had it coming.  For a long time, they had it coming. NOW they want to act like adults.  Sorry, too late.  Your got your plastic chin knocked out of joint.   Tough shit.  GOOD.


----------



## Harry Dresden

trump dont know when to keep his mouth shut....he is his own worst enemy....


----------



## Sunni Man

Tweeting is a sleight of hand trick Trump is using to misdirect the lefty  liberals.

He has them losing focus and going into a rabid frenzy over some silly tweet.

While at the same time, he is slowly and methodically working on the Trump agenda he promised the voters.  ....


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Those two hack jobs had it coming.  They have been insulting and denigraing Trump for WEEKS!.  Now they got their knuckles rapped.  They should take a laxative and shit their brains into the toilet so they can find them.  
They had it coming.


----------



## pismoe

agreed with number 5 , but feck the 'gop' and its 'bushes' and others and their flooding of the USA with third worlders  Task .


----------



## Flash

The Liberals didn't care when when Slick Willy was lying his ass off and molesting women.  The Liberals didn't care when Obama destroyed health care, lied about Benghazhi, ran up the debt $10 trillion and increased poverty.

As far as Trump and his daily tweets


----------



## beagle9

Mac1958 said:


> As I understand it, we're not supposed to criticize this "tweet" about Mika, or the rest of his silly tweets, or is non-stop personal insults and name-calling since the day he entered the race, or his constant, cartoonish, absurd hyperbole or his long string of embarrassing quotes because the media.
> 
> And Hillary.
> 
> And Obama.
> 
> And the media.
> .


. Why not criticize his policies ???  Wouldn't that make the libs the better for it ??  Ohh that's right, his policy making is in line with the majority of Americans, so it's just keep on throwing crap by the left, just hoping something will stick ?? Good luck with that... Ohhh, and uh it isn't working.


----------



## Avatar4321

eddiew said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is humiliating the nation? But the wacko behavior that's been going on by the left since the election isn't? The media partisan bs isn't?
> 
> This is mild to what it could be.
> 
> While on the subject is humiliating the nation a bad thing? We are an extremely proud nation. If we are to be great again it wont be until we stop our pride and become humble ones again. Humiliation is the process of becoming humble.
> 
> You can choose to be humble or be humiliated. Choosing is always better. Either way the proud will be destroyed
> 
> 
> 
> Trump humble  ??  And  trump  is so proud he can't apologize when wrong? Hopefully the destruction comes sooner rather than later  before he hurts Americas image any more
Click to expand...


Seriously do you guys bother reading to what you respond? You're the second one who claimed I said trump was humble and I said nothing of the sort


----------



## Spare_change

If you  believe that Trump's tweets have any influence, either good or bad, on the conservative cause, you are seriously mistaken and deluded.

Considering the amazing accomplishments of the first 150 days, I would suggest that whatever Trump is doing is highly effective. The fact that he keeps you distracted with 140 characters of nonsense a day speaks volumes to the depth of the liberal knowledge of issues. While you watch the shiny bauble, the real work is getting done. 

Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain ....


----------



## imawhosure

DigitalDrifter said:


> First, let me say I'm a Trump supporter.
> 
> Let me ask though in regards to this latest controversy with the Mika tweet, as well as other tweets.
> 
> How does this help Trump ? How does it help the conservative cause?
> 
> There's no question, that it doesn't seem to hurt him with his core supporters, but how does this help him and his agenda overall? How does this help grow his support, and how does this help him move forward and accomplish the things we want him to?




1.  He is NOT a conservative.

2. He likes controversy, and why not, he is winning.

3. I didn't appreciate his tweet, but I thought it was more classy than what Joe Blow, and Mrs Blow were saying about him.

4. Trump has virtually brought down CNN.  Why not shoot for MSLSD too!

5. His methods leave something to be desired, I agree; but the left is collapsing before our very eyes........even though they won't admit it.  Stay with what works?

6. I know he is the President, but how many lies would you put up with before you lashed out?  Have you actually viewed what they said about him?

7.  No Republican in my lifetime, has EVER fought back against the lefts nonsense.  The left has NEVER had the media so blatantly on their side; not even trying to hide it.  And understand, the people/person he was referring to, actually showed up and asked to sit at his table, then proceeded to stick a knife in his back.  I may not like the tweet much, but I do support the retaliation.

8. ANY WOMAN, or any MAN, who says in the media what she said, DESERVES to be outed.  They want equal rights, (which I agree with) then accept the equal pain, and quit trying to hide behind your v-jay-jay!


----------



## Meathead

Reasonable said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
> 
> 
> 
> I expect him to have some dignity, to treat the Presidency with dignity, not to humiliate America and show even a small degree of courage instead of cowardice. I expect him to treat the country first and his childish ego last. There is no reason or excuse for him to not be willing to stand in front of a press conference and answer questions about his erratic behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Responding to PsychoJoe and WhinnyMika is humiliating America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way he did it, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is one the Donald can't lose. He can't seem to lose anything in fact. Humiliating the media works very, very well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't think Trump lost with this?
> He has dishonored the office of the president and he's been strongly justifiably criticized from all sides.
> Just how badly does he have to act before you have some guts and call him out on it?
Click to expand...

How much self-righteous moralizing do you think you can use to achieve your end?
Stop trying to be cavalier while mounted on a dead donkey at least.

I don't doubt nuance is lost you though.


----------



## Avatar4321

eddiew said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original attempt to delegitimize the President was Trump's birtherism campaign. For the past 30 years right wing radio has called Democrats "commies", Femi-nazis, and those who have abortions "murderers". The poor have been demonized, as have non-whites and immigrants.
> 
> You're correct. The right has sown this wind for 30 years, and you're reaping the whirlwind. The left is finally pushing back against the lies, the racism and the misogyny you've down all these years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There would be no trump if there was no Obama… Karma is a fucking bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh please   stop using that lame excuse  Trump is an embarrassment a disaster  Obama a gentleman  Made errors? Sure all presidents do but his bottom line was far better than gwb's or this nitwit you repubs gave us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama is a shit stain, this is what happens when you elect a shit stain Like Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The shitstain took a crumbling country and economy left to him by asswipe republicans and brought it out of your cesspool  And the real pos is what you AH's gave America  He's in the WH now,,,hopefully for not too much longer
Click to expand...


Which is why the economy hasn't exploded until he was packing his bags to leave office


----------



## Mac1958

beagle9 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, we're not supposed to criticize this "tweet" about Mika, or the rest of his silly tweets, or is non-stop personal insults and name-calling since the day he entered the race, or his constant, cartoonish, absurd hyperbole or his long string of embarrassing quotes because the media.
> 
> And Hillary.
> 
> And Obama.
> 
> And the media.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> . Why not criticize his policies ???  Wouldn't that make the libs the better for it ??  Ohh that's right, his policy making is in line with the majority of Americans, so it's just keep on throwing crap by the left, just hoping something will stick ?? Good luck with that... Ohhh, and uh it isn't working.
Click to expand...

His issues and his behaviors are two different things.  I can understand the deflection away from his behaviors, he's a daily embarrassment.
.


----------



## BULLDOG

Flanders said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Nothing scares us more than his current term. The president of the US has always been the most powerful man in the world. Not so any more. Now he is ridiculed by world leaders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cons can't defend Trump so they drag up a Red Herring from 20 years in the past to try to deflect from Trump's illness. Won't work derps, you own Trump and his clinical psychosis. He is you and you are him. He has the mentallity of an 8 year old and the intelligence of a log. He's the perfect conservative candidate. Arrogant abject stupidity and the behavior of the town drunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *To BULLDOG & IsaacNewton: The video should brighten up your day.*
> 
> *As far as I know, The Great One is the only public voice who dared to bring up Bill Clinton in relation to The Donald’s tweet:
> 
> VIDEO   ▼*
> 
> Mark Levin: Good to know where liberals finally draw a line
> 
> *Levin also reminded us of JFK another Democrat president. JFK’s womanizing did not come out until years after he was assassinated.
> 
> And of let us not forget the late, unmourned, cowardly Lion of the Senate:*
> 
> Ted Kennedy Car Accident in Chappaquiddick
> By Newsweek Staff On 8/3/69 at 8:00 PM
> 
> Ted Kennedy Car Accident in Chappaquiddick​
Click to expand...


Levin is an idiot.


----------



## MarathonMike

IResist said:


> I remember the right crucifying President Obama for far less.


You do? For far less you say? Please give us an example from your memory banks of this crucifying.


----------



## Avatar4321

eddiew said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Republicans are calling trump's tweet comments inappropriate and calling for him to apologize. Trump is a confirmed misogynist. What he is not is a dignified President. He does not have the guts or balls to apologize. He is less than a real man. No courage or bravery. Not a drop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Trump's so undignified he'll  probably be getting blow jobs from interns pretty soon, and then will lie about it to the American people  -  "I did not have sex with that woman"   or some such statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better he gets blowjobs  than shatting on America  It's bipartisanship now  ,,,Folks on both sides dispise your vile pos  Bill knew how to talk to people He was cool under fire   Are repubs going to make blowjobs illegal??
Click to expand...


If cool under fire means lied through his teeth then yes he was.


----------



## Siete

Doc1 said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> whatever it takes to get your through you day .. if licking Trumps ass helps you sleep at night then lick away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More trolling.
Click to expand...

pointing to a troll comment makes you a troll Dope.

nonetheless, Republicans better assign Trump a handler to take over his twitter acct, or that stupid bastard will never stfu


----------



## Sunni Man

Trump is a master of his craft.

He tweeted the nonsense word "covfefe", and the liberal loon media forgot about Putin / Russia and Impeachment.

And spent thousands of hours of air time for several days discussing and analyzing what Trump meant by that word.   ....      ...


----------



## LoneLaugher

Poor, poor conservatives. So maligned by "the media".


----------



## Dalia

DigitalDrifter said:


> First, let me say I'm a Trump supporter.
> 
> Let me ask though in regards to this latest controversy with the Mika tweet, as well as other tweets.
> 
> How does this help Trump ? How does it help the conservative cause?
> 
> There's no question, that it doesn't seem to hurt him with his core supporters, but how does this help him and his agenda overall? How does this help grow his support, and how does this help him move forward and accomplish the things we want him to?


I too am a supporter of Trump even I am French, I never liked Obama as if he always hid something and it from the beginning.
Trump tells what he thinks and fucks others what they can think of him eventually.
Especially the media that they have done him much wrong during his presidential campaign and still today, he do not like superficial people and I think that is why he responds frankly and beep to his women journalists Who circle it ( talk against him ) all the time.
He is like that, but he is not hypocritical like Obama.
Here a lot of French people do not want immigrants but do not say it out loud but think it anyway, they do not want to have worries and be prosecuted for racism.
Trump sometimes says aloud what everyone thinks in a low voice?


----------



## beagle9

playtime said:


> daddy loves his little girl...........


. Trump was probably thinking, "I wish you would wear more appropriate traditional clothing, but I know your mom was a model, and you want to be one also in style there of"... Who is Trump to figure on stopping her dreams of following in her mom's footsteps one day as far as just wearing great styles and looking great ??? Ever tried dressing your kids over before they go out the door ???? Good luck with that one. Trump did run the Mrs. America pagent right ??  This is a photo isn't it ?? Maybe that's her way of dressing in which she thinks nothing is wrong with it ??   Why are you attempting to apply your thoughts to Trump's motives or thoughts, and this when you have no idea what the man is thinking or what his motives would have been ??  So many mind readers today, and yet so many times people are just plain wrong.


----------



## Hossfly

Sunni Man said:


> Tweeting is a sleight of hand trick Trump is using to misdirect the lefty  liberals.
> 
> He has them losing focus and going into a rabid frenzy over some silly tweet.
> 
> While at the same time, he is slowly and methodically working on the Trump agenda he promised the voters.  ....


I've been saying the same thing for months, plus (and I'll say it again), the left still hasn't figured it out. The left is acting just like my cat and crashing into a wall time after time chasing the red dot. It's hilarious.


----------



## Meathead

Siete said:


> Don Cheeto just can't STFU and grow up ..
> 
> President Donald Trump continued his feud with two MSNBC hosts on Friday, alleging one of them asked him to intervene to stop a story in the National Enquirer tabloid.
> 
> The latest skirmish began Thursday when Trump said the hosts, Mika Brzezinski and Joe Scarborough, tried to join him at Mar-a-Lago last winter while Brzezinski “was bleeding badly from a face-lift.”
> 
> His attack sparked outrage among Republican lawmakers who said he was behaving beneath the dignity of his office and distracting from their legislative agenda, including repealing Obamacare and cutting taxes. Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell is trying to negotiate a compromise on his health bill by the end of the week as Republicans seek to fulfill a major campaign promise.
> 
> Trump Takes MSNBC Feud Into Second Day With Tabloid Charge
> 
> 
> he HAS to be  MENTAL CASE ... NO DOUBT ABOUT IT.


Yawn. GOP lawmakers were against Trump before he won. How son we forget and how much Trump  has won. and everyone else has lost.


----------



## Votto

task0778 said:


> I think Trump is a lowlife scumbag who is damaging the GOP brand and taking the attention away from the Repub agenda, and yes, I voted for him.   Much as I disliked him then, I disliked Hillary even more both for politics and her character.  Haven't changed my mind either, IMHO we'd be in the midst of another recession if Hillary was in the Oval Office.



In other words, same old, same old.


----------



## Votto

Votto said:


> It's a clever attempt to side track the Putin scandal, and the aliens that control him
> 
> Damn, I gotta  stop watching CNN


----------



## Meathead

Reasonable said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
> 
> 
> 
> I expect him to have some dignity, to treat the Presidency with dignity, not to humiliate America and show even a small degree of courage instead of cowardice. I expect him to treat the country first and his childish ego last. There is no reason or excuse for him to not be willing to stand in front of a press conference and answer questions about his erratic behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Responding to PsychoJoe and WhinnyMika is humiliating America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way he did it, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is one the Donald can't lose. He can't seem to lose anything in fact. Humiliating the media works very, very well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't think Trump lost with this?
> He has dishonored the office of the president and he's been strongly justifiably criticized from all sides.
> Just how badly does he have to act before you have some guts and call him out on it?
Click to expand...

Self-righteous moralizing aside, Trump has lost nothing!

Butt-hurt snowflakes can do nothing about that, except whine of course.


----------



## eddiew

Avatar4321 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Republicans are calling trump's tweet comments inappropriate and calling for him to apologize. Trump is a confirmed misogynist. What he is not is a dignified President. He does not have the guts or balls to apologize. He is less than a real man. No courage or bravery. Not a drop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Trump's so undignified he'll  probably be getting blow jobs from interns pretty soon, and then will lie about it to the American people  -  "I did not have sex with that woman"   or some such statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better he gets blowjobs  than shatting on America  It's bipartisanship now  ,,,Folks on both sides dispise your vile pos  Bill knew how to talk to people He was cool under fire   Are repubs going to make blowjobs illegal??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If cool under fire means lied through his teeth then yes he was.
Click to expand...

I'd lie too if ah's wanted me to admit cheating on my wife before the world   And what was wrong with a BJ  You must be a republican


----------



## Siete

Votto said:


> It's a clever attempt to side track the Putin scandal, and the aliens that control him   Damn, I gotta  stop watching CNN




thats ok, all the bullshit Donnieboi can muster wont stop his Russin' connection investigations


----------



## eddiew

Avatar4321 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The original attempt to delegitimize the President was Trump's birtherism campaign. For the past 30 years right wing radio has called Democrats "commies", Femi-nazis, and those who have abortions "murderers". The poor have been demonized, as have non-whites and immigrants.
> 
> You're correct. The right has sown this wind for 30 years, and you're reaping the whirlwind. The left is finally pushing back against the lies, the racism and the misogyny you've down all these years.
> 
> 
> 
> There would be no trump if there was no Obama… Karma is a fucking bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh please   stop using that lame excuse  Trump is an embarrassment a disaster  Obama a gentleman  Made errors? Sure all presidents do but his bottom line was far better than gwb's or this nitwit you repubs gave us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama is a shit stain, this is what happens when you elect a shit stain Like Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The shitstain took a crumbling country and economy left to him by asswipe republicans and brought it out of your cesspool  And the real pos is what you AH's gave America  He's in the WH now,,,hopefully for not too much longer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is why the economy hasn't exploded until he was packing his bags to leave office
Click to expand...

EXPLODED  ?? Who tf was in office when our markets reached new highs? And who was there patting himself on the back for anothers hard work??


----------



## blackhawk

It doesn't but this is not a new thing with him either his tweeting habits were well known before he ever considered running for President so this shouldn't be a shock to people either. What Trump has not yet learned and I don't know that he will is he doesn't need to respond to every attack or insult. In some cases its  warranted the Kathy Griffin and the Shakespeare in the park deals but a lot of the stuff from the Hollywood types and the CNN and MSNBC knuckleheads he needs to just ignore or let his spokespeople address.


----------



## Spare_change

Siete said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a clever attempt to side track the Putin scandal, and the aliens that control him   Damn, I gotta  stop watching CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats ok, all the bullshit Donnieboi can muster wont stop his Russin' connection investigations
Click to expand...

Yeah .... how's that going for you?


----------



## eddiew

Meathead said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expect him to have some dignity, to treat the Presidency with dignity, not to humiliate America and show even a small degree of courage instead of cowardice. I expect him to treat the country first and his childish ego last. There is no reason or excuse for him to not be willing to stand in front of a press conference and answer questions about his erratic behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> Responding to PsychoJoe and WhinnyMika is humiliating America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way he did it, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is one the Donald can't lose. He can't seem to lose anything in fact. Humiliating the media works very, very well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't think Trump lost with this?
> He has dishonored the office of the president and he's been strongly justifiably criticized from all sides.
> Just how badly does he have to act before you have some guts and call him out on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Self-righteous moralizing aside, Trump has lost nothing!
> 
> Butt-hurt snowflakes can do nothing about that, except whine of course.
Click to expand...

MEAT  behave yourself or I'll tell my good friend at the Enquirer   to write bad things about you


----------



## radical right

eddiew said:


> MEAT  behave yourself or I'll tell my good friend at the Enquirer   to write bad things about you



Just when you thought the president couldn't sink any lower, we find Trump blackmailing TV hosts.


----------



## eddiew

radical right said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> MEAT  behave yourself or I'll tell my good friend at the Enquirer   to write bad things about you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just when you thought the president couldn't sink any lower, we find Trump blackmailing TV hosts.
Click to expand...

LOL  with trump when there's a will there's a way   Man knows every dirty trick in the book


----------



## Doc1

Siete said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> whatever it takes to get your through you day .. if licking Trumps ass helps you sleep at night then lick away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pointing to a troll comment makes you a troll Dope.
> 
> nonetheless, Republicans better assign Trump a handler to take over his twitter acct, or that stupid bastard will never stfu
Click to expand...


Only in your pointy little head. The tweets don't matter at all, you people (both sides) are just buying into the entertainment. I'd suggest you pay more attention to Syria and N. Korea. We just put special forces on the Turkish border and Trump said today his patience with the NORKS is at an end. China just made a military incursion into India, and we just pissed China off buy selling weapons to Taiwan, Israel has had two "exchanges" with Syria in the Golan. You kids should pay far less attention to the Circus.


----------



## Meathead

eddiew said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Responding to PsychoJoe and WhinnyMika is humiliating America?
> 
> 
> 
> The way he did it, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is one the Donald can't lose. He can't seem to lose anything in fact. Humiliating the media works very, very well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't think Trump lost with this?
> He has dishonored the office of the president and he's been strongly justifiably criticized from all sides.
> Just how badly does he have to act before you have some guts and call him out on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Self-righteous moralizing aside, Trump has lost nothing!
> 
> Butt-hurt snowflakes can do nothing about that, except whine of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MEAT  behave yourself or I'll tell my good friend at the Enquirer   to write bad things about you
Click to expand...

I shall be an unnamed source if you wish. I want  to be slandered by the Enquirer, CNN and MSNBC. I hope to run for office soon.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Trump has been a playground bully all of his life. It is impossible for him to rise any higher than that at this point.


----------



## eddiew

Meathead said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way he did it, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> This is one the Donald can't lose. He can't seem to lose anything in fact. Humiliating the media works very, very well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't think Trump lost with this?
> He has dishonored the office of the president and he's been strongly justifiably criticized from all sides.
> Just how badly does he have to act before you have some guts and call him out on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Self-righteous moralizing aside, Trump has lost nothing!
> 
> Butt-hurt snowflakes can do nothing about that, except whine of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MEAT  behave yourself or I'll tell my good friend at the Enquirer   to write bad things about you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I shall be an unnamed source if you wish. I want  to be slandered by the Enquirer, CNN and MSNBC. I hope to run for office soon.
Click to expand...

If you run as a republican you have 25% of the vote before you start   You running on a wall ,lower taxes and no obama care on your first day??


----------



## Doc1

DigitalDrifter said:


> First, let me say I'm a Trump supporter.
> 
> Let me ask though in regards to this latest controversy with the Mika tweet, as well as other tweets.
> 
> How does this help Trump ? How does it help the conservative cause?
> 
> There's no question, that it doesn't seem to hurt him with his core supporters, but how does this help him and his agenda overall? How does this help grow his support, and how does this help him move forward and accomplish the things we want him to?



You're being distracted by the sleight of hand. Their giving the Nation a show so we won't pay attention to what's happening everywhere else.


----------



## Doc1

Siete said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a clever attempt to side track the Putin scandal, and the aliens that control him   Damn, I gotta  stop watching CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats ok, all the bullshit Donnieboi can muster wont stop his Russin' connection investigations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah .... how's that going for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> cant say either way until they over .. hows slobbering working out for you
Click to expand...


You can't help but troll kid.


----------



## my2¢

The media deserves all it gets but it shouldn't be Trump himself spending the time to dignify those in the media by personally attending to the task.  His attacks strike me as being on the same level as Jimmy Carter personally reviewing all requests to use the White House tennis court.  In a word: anal.


----------



## healthmyths

Mac1958 said:


> I don't see any other threads on this one.  Weird.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I've burned through all the adjectives I can come up with to describe how embarrassing and temperamentally unfit for office this guy is, so I'll hold off a bit.
> .



Frankly I wonder why it is so hard for people like you to find the FACTS....
Here is what triggered the President's response...

YUP and mature "journalists' wouldn't be saying THIS about our president:
Now these professional journalists make these comments first to a guy who isn't polished, *who isn't presidential AND THANK GOD for that!*

Remember these dipheads *SAID IT first... go for it Mr. President!!*
Mika Brzezinski said, “N_othing makes a man feel better than making a fake cover of a magazine about himself, lying every day and destroying the country.”_
Brzezinski then said, “_He’s covering his hands here because they’re teensy.”
“Let’s say someone came into NBC and took over NBC, and started tweeting wildly about people’s appearances, bullying people, talking about people in the competition, lying every day, undermining his managers, throwing them under the [bus] — that person would be thrown out,”_ Brzezinski said, according to Raw Story. 
_“It’s just not normal behavior. In fact, there would be concerns that the person who runs the company is out of his mind.”_
What Did Mika Brzezinski Say to Prompt Donald Trump’s ‘Face-Lift’ Tweets?

Now many of you say well what's wrong with that?  Is it worthy of a President to respond?
Hey we know Obama called the police stupid.  But the MSM didn't cover that!
We know Obama told us Americans were basically bad at heart and again we didn't cover that.
But let a good old New York bred loudmouth who doesn't take any crap off of anyone respond like the unpresidential unpolished politician?
MORE POWER TO YOU President Trump!
We the vast vast majority of Americans are really tired of the MSM thinking they are so much smarter.  So better educated.  Who's heroine called us "deplorables'!
Well go for it President Trump.  We love it when you bash these idiots because for once FOR ONCE unlike the cowardly cowering GOP like McCain who throw 
a birthday party for himself in 2004 and invited what he thought were his "journalism" friends... Trump knows how to communicate to the rest of America without the MSM!
More power to you President Trump!


----------



## eddiew

Doc1 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, let me say I'm a Trump supporter.
> 
> Let me ask though in regards to this latest controversy with the Mika tweet, as well as other tweets.
> 
> How does this help Trump ? How does it help the conservative cause?
> 
> There's no question, that it doesn't seem to hurt him with his core supporters, but how does this help him and his agenda overall? How does this help grow his support, and how does this help him move forward and accomplish the things we want him to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're being distracted by the sleight of hand. Their giving the Nation a show so we won't pay attention to what's happening everywhere else.
Click to expand...

If the trump moron would stop tweeting and go about his job we'd all be better off  Too bad he can't handle himself when confronted by others


----------



## Doc1

eddiew said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, let me say I'm a Trump supporter.
> 
> Let me ask though in regards to this latest controversy with the Mika tweet, as well as other tweets.
> 
> How does this help Trump ? How does it help the conservative cause?
> 
> There's no question, that it doesn't seem to hurt him with his core supporters, but how does this help him and his agenda overall? How does this help grow his support, and how does this help him move forward and accomplish the things we want him to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're being distracted by the sleight of hand. Their giving the Nation a show so we won't pay attention to what's happening everywhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the trump moron would stop tweeting and go about his job we'd all be better off  Too bad he can't handle himself when confronted by others
Click to expand...


It's quaint that you think any of this isn't scripted.


----------



## skye

peach174 said:


> Perhaps MSNBC should have treated our New President with more respect and should stop spreading the lies and hateful spins.
> 
> You're getting back exactly what you were dishing out.
> Disrespect anyone, especially any President and you wil get disrespect back.
> Paybacks a bitch ain't it.
> The lefts intolerance for opposing opinions is down right despicable.




BINGO!


----------



## Mac1958

healthmyths said:


> Here is what triggered the President's response.


I've very glad to see you use the word "triggered".

When I think of that term, I think of the hypersensitive, narcissistic snowflakes on college campuses just can't deal with being exposed to ideas and opinions with which they disagree, so they lash out like petulant children with acute impulse control issues.

As silly and annoying as that is on campus, it pales in comparison to when the President of the United States of America, the Leader of the Free World, acts that way.

I think it's beneath the dignity of the office, which isn't surprising coming from him, a man who has been behaving this way since he got into the race.

I have no doubt that, if he had a (D) after his name, the same people who are so thrilled by this behavior would be apoplectic in anger.
.


----------



## Sunni Man

eddiew said:


> If the trump moron would stop tweeting and go about his job we'd all be better off  Too bad he can't handle himself when confronted by others


Personally, I enjoy Trump's tweeting. It drives the liberal loons crazy. Makes for great entertainment.  ....


----------



## eddiew

Doc1 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, let me say I'm a Trump supporter.
> 
> Let me ask though in regards to this latest controversy with the Mika tweet, as well as other tweets.
> 
> How does this help Trump ? How does it help the conservative cause?
> 
> There's no question, that it doesn't seem to hurt him with his core supporters, but how does this help him and his agenda overall? How does this help grow his support, and how does this help him move forward and accomplish the things we want him to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're being distracted by the sleight of hand. Their giving the Nation a show so we won't pay attention to what's happening everywhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the trump moron would stop tweeting and go about his job we'd all be better off  Too bad he can't handle himself when confronted by others
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's quaint that you think any of this isn't scripted.
Click to expand...

Scripted?? for what purpose?? To get his own party to not want to stand with him?


----------



## eagle1462010

Sunni Man said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> If the trump moron would stop tweeting and go about his job we'd all be better off  Too bad he can't handle himself when confronted by others
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I enjoy Trump's tweeting. It drives the liberal loons crazy. Makes for great entertainment.  ....
Click to expand...

What I like about Trump is that he simply doesn't give a rip....................I love that..............and he has beaten those attacking him at every turn.

I can't agree with the tweet he made, but it doesn't change the price of rice in China for me.


----------



## eddiew

Sunni Man said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the trump moron would stop tweeting and go about his job we'd all be better off  Too bad he can't handle himself when confronted by others
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I enjoy Trump's tweeting. It drives the liberal loons crazy. Makes for great entertainment.  ....
Click to expand...

Yeah  he does make us wonder a lot Wonder wtf we did to get this blabbering jackass in our WH Repubs aren't overjoyed with him either


----------



## eagle1462010

eddiew said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the trump moron would stop tweeting and go about his job we'd all be better off  Too bad he can't handle himself when confronted by others
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I enjoy Trump's tweeting. It drives the liberal loons crazy. Makes for great entertainment.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he does make us wonder a lot Wonder wtf we did to get this blabbering jackass in our WH Repubs aren't overjoyed with him either
Click to expand...

Would that be the members of the SWAMP......................who don't like someone challenging their usual corrupt way of doing things.......


----------



## Avatar4321

eddiew said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Republicans are calling trump's tweet comments inappropriate and calling for him to apologize. Trump is a confirmed misogynist. What he is not is a dignified President. He does not have the guts or balls to apologize. He is less than a real man. No courage or bravery. Not a drop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Trump's so undignified he'll  probably be getting blow jobs from interns pretty soon, and then will lie about it to the American people  -  "I did not have sex with that woman"   or some such statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better he gets blowjobs  than shatting on America  It's bipartisanship now  ,,,Folks on both sides dispise your vile pos  Bill knew how to talk to people He was cool under fire   Are repubs going to make blowjobs illegal??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If cool under fire means lied through his teeth then yes he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd lie too if ah's wanted me to admit cheating on my wife before the world   And what was wrong with a BJ  You must be a republican
Click to expand...


You could always be a decent person and not cheat on your wife.

Or is that expecting too much?


----------



## eddiew

eagle1462010 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> If the trump moron would stop tweeting and go about his job we'd all be better off  Too bad he can't handle himself when confronted by others
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I enjoy Trump's tweeting. It drives the liberal loons crazy. Makes for great entertainment.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I like about Trump is that he simply doesn't give a rip....................I love that..............and he has beaten those attacking him at every turn.
> 
> I can't agree with the tweet he made, but it doesn't change the price of rice in China for me.
Click to expand...

Maybe not for you eagle  but for parents with kids  bet it does  He's an embarrassment a vulgar  idiot


----------



## namvet

Camp said:


> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *



no link?? so this is just you're opinion which no one on this forum gives a flying fuck about.


----------



## eagle1462010

eddiew said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> If the trump moron would stop tweeting and go about his job we'd all be better off  Too bad he can't handle himself when confronted by others
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I enjoy Trump's tweeting. It drives the liberal loons crazy. Makes for great entertainment.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I like about Trump is that he simply doesn't give a rip....................I love that..............and he has beaten those attacking him at every turn.
> 
> I can't agree with the tweet he made, but it doesn't change the price of rice in China for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe not for you eagle  but for parents with kids  bet it does  He's an embarrassment a vulgar  idiot
Click to expand...

I simply don't care anymore........................I'm SICK and TIRED of the LYING ASSED MEDIA..............and the establishment in Washington placing their own interests over the people.

It is about time someone challenged it..................And your damned skippy that it was gonna get ugly when it happens.


----------



## WillowTree

How is the Russian investigation coming?


----------



## Avatar4321

radical right said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> MEAT  behave yourself or I'll tell my good friend at the Enquirer   to write bad things about you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just when you thought the president couldn't sink any lower, we find Trump blackmailing TV hosts.
Click to expand...


You don't know much about blackmail do you?


----------



## eddiew

Avatar4321 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Republicans are calling trump's tweet comments inappropriate and calling for him to apologize. Trump is a confirmed misogynist. What he is not is a dignified President. He does not have the guts or balls to apologize. He is less than a real man. No courage or bravery. Not a drop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Trump's so undignified he'll  probably be getting blow jobs from interns pretty soon, and then will lie about it to the American people  -  "I did not have sex with that woman"   or some such statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better he gets blowjobs  than shatting on America  It's bipartisanship now  ,,,Folks on both sides dispise your vile pos  Bill knew how to talk to people He was cool under fire   Are repubs going to make blowjobs illegal??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If cool under fire means lied through his teeth then yes he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd lie too if ah's wanted me to admit cheating on my wife before the world   And what was wrong with a BJ  You must be a republican
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could always be a decent person and not cheat on your wife.
> 
> Or is that expecting too much?
Click to expand...

True   but unfortunately  many men and women cheat  But holding him up in front of the world  was imho BS


----------



## eddiew

namvet said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no link?? so this is just you're opinion which no one on this forum gives a flying fuck about.
Click to expand...

LOL LOL so if I gave a link  everyone would give a flying fuck ???  Get this vet the only thing repubs give a fuck about is not country  but bashing dems


----------



## Doc1

eddiew said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, let me say I'm a Trump supporter.
> 
> Let me ask though in regards to this latest controversy with the Mika tweet, as well as other tweets.
> 
> How does this help Trump ? How does it help the conservative cause?
> 
> There's no question, that it doesn't seem to hurt him with his core supporters, but how does this help him and his agenda overall? How does this help grow his support, and how does this help him move forward and accomplish the things we want him to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're being distracted by the sleight of hand. Their giving the Nation a show so we won't pay attention to what's happening everywhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the trump moron would stop tweeting and go about his job we'd all be better off  Too bad he can't handle himself when confronted by others
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's quaint that you think any of this isn't scripted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scripted?? for what purpose?? To get his own party to not want to stand with him?
Click to expand...


You're thinking too small. You're also making the mistake of thinking that everything you know is real. It isn't. The fact is this....the truth is awful. But it is still the truth. Start with the FED, 1913. Work your way to the present.
Woodrow Wilson and segregation. Woodrow Wilson and Eugenics.
Allen and Foster Dulles.
Prescott Bush.
Joe Kennedy.
The Nazi's, Operation Paper Clip.

And on and on and on. You won't look into any of it, but you are now responsible for choosing.
I'll leave you with this.
This was filmed in 1996.

youtube 400 killed blame on muslims long kiss goodnight - Bing video

Still think you know the truth?


----------



## eddiew

Avatar4321 said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> MEAT  behave yourself or I'll tell my good friend at the Enquirer   to write bad things about you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just when you thought the president couldn't sink any lower, we find Trump blackmailing TV hosts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know much about blackmail do you?
Click to expand...

Think that's a republican game


----------



## deltex1

Camp said:


> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *


Go to your safe place and play with yourself.


----------



## rightwinger

WillowTree said:


> I don't get the kerfuffle over this. If she can call him names and talk about his tiny hands I have no problems with him mentioning her facelift!


You don't hold presidents to a high standard do you?




.


----------



## Avatar4321

eddiew said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Trump's so undignified he'll  probably be getting blow jobs from interns pretty soon, and then will lie about it to the American people  -  "I did not have sex with that woman"   or some such statement.
> 
> 
> 
> Better he gets blowjobs  than shatting on America  It's bipartisanship now  ,,,Folks on both sides dispise your vile pos  Bill knew how to talk to people He was cool under fire   Are repubs going to make blowjobs illegal??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If cool under fire means lied through his teeth then yes he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd lie too if ah's wanted me to admit cheating on my wife before the world   And what was wrong with a BJ  You must be a republican
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could always be a decent person and not cheat on your wife.
> 
> Or is that expecting too much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True   but unfortunately  many men and women cheat  But holding him up in front of the world  was imho BS
Click to expand...


So that means he can lie under oath and falsify affidavits?


----------



## francoHFW

martybegan said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
Click to expand...

The RW bs hate propaganda machine never stops the no evidence character assassination of many Dems and never retracts. Just move on to the next outrage. A disgrace. Poor America.


----------



## WillowTree

Why does the fact that Trump uses twitter piss off the libtard so badly?


----------



## francoHFW

Avatar4321 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better he gets blowjobs  than shatting on America  It's bipartisanship now  ,,,Folks on both sides dispise your vile pos  Bill knew how to talk to people He was cool under fire   Are repubs going to make blowjobs illegal??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If cool under fire means lied through his teeth then yes he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd lie too if ah's wanted me to admit cheating on my wife before the world   And what was wrong with a BJ  You must be a republican
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could always be a decent person and not cheat on your wife.
> 
> Or is that expecting too much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True   but unfortunately  many men and women cheat  But holding him up in front of the world  was imho BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that means he can lie under oath and falsify affidavits?
Click to expand...

She was an idiot and after HIM. I was told a gentleman lies about such a thing. Pffffft!!! The GOP is a disgrace. Just look at all the conspiracy and no evidence, INVESTIGATED AND NOTHING scandals they and the dupes still believe.


----------



## Doc1

francoHFW said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The RW bs hate propaganda machine never stops the no evidence character assassination of many Dems and never retracts. Just move on to the next outrage. A disgrace. Poor America.
Click to expand...


America was disgraced the day you were born. Go back to France child. What's sad is that you lack the courage of your own "convictions". At least the Dems rioting and burning and shooting have the balls to act. You don't. You somehow think that sitting at your keyboard makes you a "man".


----------



## rightwinger

WillowTree said:


> Why does the fact that Trump uses twitter piss off the libtard so badly?


Obama used Twitter all the time

Never had any trouble


----------



## WillowTree

rightwinger said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get the kerfuffle over this. If she can call him names and talk about his tiny hands I have no problems with him mentioning her facelift!
> 
> 
> 
> You don't hold presidents to a high standard do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

It isn't the President you should be worried about, the corrupt liberal media is the problem! Why should they get away with their disgusting remarks?


----------



## Darkwind

Xelor said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats Worse,What Trump Said About Mika Zenzbrinski, Or The Outlandish Things Joe Biden Has Said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worrying about "what's worse" is among the central failings among the American people.  When two actions are both reprehensible, it doesn't matter whether one's worse than the other.  Two wrongs do not make "a right" and just because someone else "jumps off a cliff" doesn't mean one should too.  (_tu quoque_)  Far too much focus is placed on who's worse when the focus rightly belongs on "what I/we/they are doing to be better than s/he/they who acted odiously."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree to a point.
> 
> The din of the media and its insults to Republicans, conservatives (There is a difference), and any President that is not progressive has reached cartoonish proportions.  The American psyche has always been to fight back when pushed.  The media is now trying to hide behind the "Well, he is the President and must act better than we do" meme.  In essesnce, they are saying, "Yeah, we're bullying you and we're going to beat you up and take your lunch money, and because you're supposed to be better than I am, you cannot fight back!"
> 
> Trump should fight back.  However, he does need to show a bit more class about it.
> 
> The sad part in all of this is that if it had been a Progressive President and he had made such remarks about a Republican woman, the media would have been so silent the sound of it would have reached the Himalaya's.
> 
> This is the problem when a double standard is exercised over long periods of time.  Those who have been on the brunt of it, no longer care if the retaliation is crude and boorish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sad part in all of this is that if it had been a Progressive President and he had made such remarks about a Republican woman, the media would have been so silent the sound of it would have reached the Himalaya's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so.  Then again, we haven't had a POTUS in recent memory who's lowered themselves to the level Trump has.  The fact of the matter is that as POTUS, one is "above it all;" thus one should comport oneself accordingly.
> 
> The reason for the outcry -- outcry that's coming from all respectable quarters -- is Trump's debasing himself and more importantly the office of the president.  Effrontery is beneath the office.  The man holding the office can think it if he wants to, but he has to have the restraint to refrain from plying his acrid brume of oppressively caustic oral effluvium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said, had a Democrat President said it, there would be silence from the media, or excuses.
> 
> After all, look at how many of our Democrat elected office holders speak about Republican women now.  It is every bit as crass and crude and outrageous.  I won't defend Trump because his manner is crude and juvenile.  I just don't turn a blind eye to what the other side is doing as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> After all, look at how many of our Democrat elected office holders speak about Republican women now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps you care to offer a few specific examples of those Democratic office holders personal effrontery toward specific Republican women and that is petty in the same ways Trump's remarks about myriad individuals have been.
> 
> 
> I don't mean constructive, or at least truthful, chiding for actual wrongdoing.  It's not an insult or mockery, say, to call someone a liar when it's clear they have lied.  It's not insulting to call someone ignorant when when people who know a topic very well can see readily the person doesn't know what they are talking about/doing.  The objects of such ridicule may not like that they're being excoriated, but they did/said what they did, and that they did is not in question.  Contrast that with Trump's most recent aspersion:
> 
> I heard poorly rated @Morning_Joe speaks badly of me (don't watch anymore). Then how come low I.Q. Crazy Mika, along with Psycho Joe, came to Mar-a-Lago 3 nights in a row around New Year's Eve, and insisted on joining me. She was bleeding badly from a face-lift. I said no!
> Who told him Joe speaks badly of him?  Isn't Trump always "on about" unnamed sources?  Should he as POTUS not lead by example rather than follow the example of those he derides?
> Is Mika's I.Q. public knowledge?  There's no legitimate basis for thinking her I.Q. is not at least average.
> When did a psychiatrist/psychologist conclude that Joe is "psycho?"
> Was Mika truly "bleeding badly" from a face-lift?  If so, there should be an ambulance and hospital record associated with her having been treated to stop the bleeding.  Is Mika close enough to Trump that he's (or was) privy to her physiological status?  Did she or Joe ask to be invited to Mar-a-Lago?
> 
> If Trump's claims are true, then fine, they're not insults.  It's far from clear that they are true.
> 
> Part of what makes Trump's effrontery particularly egregious is that he makes a goddamned habit of it.  It's not a "one-off" thing whereby he merely had a momentary lapse in judgment.
> 
> People and groups Trump has mocked/insulted
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> speak about Republican women
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republican women?!?  You have the temerity to say that in light of this:  A list of Trump's attacks on prominent women.
Click to expand...

Seriously?

www.google.com

Keyword:  Sarah Palin


----------



## WillowTree

rightwinger said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does the fact that Trump uses twitter piss off the libtard so badly?
> 
> 
> 
> Obama used Twitter all the time
> 
> Never had any trouble
Click to expand...

The news media worshipped Obama!


----------



## Muhammed

Camp said:


> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *



The only one he humiliated was Mika. And she deserved it.


----------



## Darkwind

Another keyword search.  Kellyanne Conway.


----------



## usmbguest5318

Darkwind said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worrying about "what's worse" is among the central failings among the American people.  When two actions are both reprehensible, it doesn't matter whether one's worse than the other.  Two wrongs do not make "a right" and just because someone else "jumps off a cliff" doesn't mean one should too.  (_tu quoque_)  Far too much focus is placed on who's worse when the focus rightly belongs on "what I/we/they are doing to be better than s/he/they who acted odiously."
> 
> 
> 
> I agree to a point.
> 
> The din of the media and its insults to Republicans, conservatives (There is a difference), and any President that is not progressive has reached cartoonish proportions.  The American psyche has always been to fight back when pushed.  The media is now trying to hide behind the "Well, he is the President and must act better than we do" meme.  In essesnce, they are saying, "Yeah, we're bullying you and we're going to beat you up and take your lunch money, and because you're supposed to be better than I am, you cannot fight back!"
> 
> Trump should fight back.  However, he does need to show a bit more class about it.
> 
> The sad part in all of this is that if it had been a Progressive President and he had made such remarks about a Republican woman, the media would have been so silent the sound of it would have reached the Himalaya's.
> 
> This is the problem when a double standard is exercised over long periods of time.  Those who have been on the brunt of it, no longer care if the retaliation is crude and boorish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sad part in all of this is that if it had been a Progressive President and he had made such remarks about a Republican woman, the media would have been so silent the sound of it would have reached the Himalaya's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so.  Then again, we haven't had a POTUS in recent memory who's lowered themselves to the level Trump has.  The fact of the matter is that as POTUS, one is "above it all;" thus one should comport oneself accordingly.
> 
> The reason for the outcry -- outcry that's coming from all respectable quarters -- is Trump's debasing himself and more importantly the office of the president.  Effrontery is beneath the office.  The man holding the office can think it if he wants to, but he has to have the restraint to refrain from plying his acrid brume of oppressively caustic oral effluvium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said, had a Democrat President said it, there would be silence from the media, or excuses.
> 
> After all, look at how many of our Democrat elected office holders speak about Republican women now.  It is every bit as crass and crude and outrageous.  I won't defend Trump because his manner is crude and juvenile.  I just don't turn a blind eye to what the other side is doing as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> After all, look at how many of our Democrat elected office holders speak about Republican women now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps you care to offer a few specific examples of those Democratic office holders personal effrontery toward specific Republican women and that is petty in the same ways Trump's remarks about myriad individuals have been.
> 
> 
> I don't mean constructive, or at least truthful, chiding for actual wrongdoing.  It's not an insult or mockery, say, to call someone a liar when it's clear they have lied.  It's not insulting to call someone ignorant when when people who know a topic very well can see readily the person doesn't know what they are talking about/doing.  The objects of such ridicule may not like that they're being excoriated, but they did/said what they did, and that they did is not in question.  Contrast that with Trump's most recent aspersion:
> 
> I heard poorly rated @Morning_Joe speaks badly of me (don't watch anymore). Then how come low I.Q. Crazy Mika, along with Psycho Joe, came to Mar-a-Lago 3 nights in a row around New Year's Eve, and insisted on joining me. She was bleeding badly from a face-lift. I said no!
> Who told him Joe speaks badly of him?  Isn't Trump always "on about" unnamed sources?  Should he as POTUS not lead by example rather than follow the example of those he derides?
> Is Mika's I.Q. public knowledge?  There's no legitimate basis for thinking her I.Q. is not at least average.
> When did a psychiatrist/psychologist conclude that Joe is "psycho?"
> Was Mika truly "bleeding badly" from a face-lift?  If so, there should be an ambulance and hospital record associated with her having been treated to stop the bleeding.  Is Mika close enough to Trump that he's (or was) privy to her physiological status?  Did she or Joe ask to be invited to Mar-a-Lago?
> 
> If Trump's claims are true, then fine, they're not insults.  It's far from clear that they are true.
> 
> Part of what makes Trump's effrontery particularly egregious is that he makes a goddamned habit of it.  It's not a "one-off" thing whereby he merely had a momentary lapse in judgment.
> 
> People and groups Trump has mocked/insulted
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> speak about Republican women
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republican women?!?  You have the temerity to say that in light of this:  A list of Trump's attacks on prominent women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> Keyword:  Sarah Palin
Click to expand...


What?  It's not too much trouble for you to reply in complete sentences, is it?  I'd like to know what you are specifically saying/meaning, as well as which of my comments you are responding to.


----------



## Darkwind

Here is an example of the mainstream media making excuses for sexual innuendo against Kellyanne Conway.

Kellyanne Conway couch joke wasn’t sexual, Dem. congressman says


----------



## Darkwind

A simple google search on attacks on Republican women will yield plenty of material to read.


----------



## Darkwind

Have a nice day.


----------



## francoHFW

WillowTree said:


> Why does the fact that Trump uses twitter piss off the libtard so badly?


He's FOS, disgusting, lies, and way below the standard we've always had for a president, and makes us look like idiots in the world. The question is, wtf is wrong with the GOP? Hint: Bought off or brainwashed.


----------



## usmbguest5318

Darkwind said:


> Another keyword search.  Kellyanne Conway.


And this is what I get when I "Google" on the keywords "Kellyanne Conway."

What among those results am I to focus?


----------



## francoHFW

WillowTree said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does the fact that Trump uses twitter piss off the libtard so badly?
> 
> 
> 
> Obama used Twitter all the time
> 
> Never had any trouble
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The news media worshipped Obama!
Click to expand...

He was a gentleman and never did this crap- also had to pass muster...


----------



## skye

The left    wing media likes to dish it out, but can't take it????

Well, not anymore!


----------



## usmbguest5318

Darkwind said:


> A simple google search on attacks on Republican women will yield plenty of material to read.



You're right, but none of it, at least on the first page of results, appears to have to do with Democrats insulting women.

As I requested, seeing as you are apparently so aware of these alleged (by you) acts of personal effrontery towards Republican women by Democratic elected leaders, would you please provide some specific examples?

Edit:
In contrast, you'll note that Trump's effrontery both predates and followed his election run when he insulted Hillary Clinton "left and right," something for which he might be given a "pass."  However, during the election, Hillary was not the only woman he insulted on a personal level.  Indeed, he doesn't deny having done so.  On the contrary, he thinks it entertaining to do so.   I can assure you the women he thus insulted didn't find it entertaining.

Moreover, after saying it was entertaining, Trump was asked in October 2016 whether he was going to tone it down:

"Are you trying to tone it down now?" reporter Jim Snyder responded.

"It's not a question of trying; it's very easy," Trump replied.​
Apparently it's not nearly so easy as he thought.  He's yet to "tone it down."​


----------



## Darkwind

Xelor said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> A simple google search on attacks on Republican women will yield plenty of material to read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, but none of it, at least on the first page of results, appears to have to do with Democrats insulting women.
> 
> As I requested, seeing as you are apparently so aware of these alleged (by you) insults of Republican women by Democratic elected leaders, would you please provide some specific examples?
Click to expand...

I found three hits on the first page....This was just a cursory look....
1. 
2. Who Really Insults Women, Trump or Democrats? :: Stolinsky.com | Conservative political and social commentary

3. Democrat woman insults Republican women: “You have to lift their skirts to find out if they are women”


----------



## Kondor3

*25th Amendment*


----------



## Darkwind

On Kellyanne Conway..

Watch: Democratic rep makes crude sex joke about Kellyanne Conway

Democratic congressman jokes Kellyanne Conway 'looked kind of familiar' kneeling on the White House couch


Honesty only takes a willingness to look at both sides, to really look deep at your own side and not just point to the other side as evil.


----------



## eddiew

Avatar4321 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better he gets blowjobs  than shatting on America  It's bipartisanship now  ,,,Folks on both sides dispise your vile pos  Bill knew how to talk to people He was cool under fire   Are repubs going to make blowjobs illegal??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If cool under fire means lied through his teeth then yes he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd lie too if ah's wanted me to admit cheating on my wife before the world   And what was wrong with a BJ  You must be a republican
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could always be a decent person and not cheat on your wife.
> 
> Or is that expecting too much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True   but unfortunately  many men and women cheat  But holding him up in front of the world  was imho BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that means he can lie under oath and falsify affidavits?
Click to expand...

Lying about a BJ no big deal The other thing you mention I have no knowledge of


----------



## rightwinger

skye said:


> The left    wing media likes to dish it out, but can't take it????
> 
> Well, not anymore!


You consider Trump's childish insults to be a "knockout"?

Mika baited him into a rant that showed the world Trump is losing it


----------



## skye

rightwinger said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left    wing media likes to dish it out, but can't take it????
> 
> Well, not anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You consider Trump's childish insults to be a "knockout"?
> 
> Mika baited him into a rant that showed the world Trump is losing it
Click to expand...



Trump's insult is ok.

I'm sure Brzezinski  got the point.


----------



## WillowTree

francoHFW said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does the fact that Trump uses twitter piss off the libtard so badly?
> 
> 
> 
> He's FOS, disgusting, lies, and way below the standard we've always had for a president, and makes us look like idiots in the world. The question is, wtf is wrong with the GOP? Hint: Bought off or brainwashed.
Click to expand...

Every time Obummer opened his mouth he lied to ewe and ewe ate it up! This faux outrage is so toddleresque.


----------



## Correll

martybegan said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
Click to expand...


Well said!


----------



## rightwinger

WillowTree said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get the kerfuffle over this. If she can call him names and talk about his tiny hands I have no problems with him mentioning her facelift!
> 
> 
> 
> You don't hold presidents to a high standard do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't the President you should be worried about, the corrupt liberal media is the problem! Why should they get away with their disgusting remarks?
Click to expand...

The mean old media keeps reporting what Trump says and verifying his truthiness

What disgusting remarks has the media made about Trump?


----------



## rightwinger

Muhammed said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only one he humiliated was Mika. And she deserved it.
Click to expand...

Our president once again humiliated himself with another childlike tantrum


----------



## WillowTree

rightwinger said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get the kerfuffle over this. If she can call him names and talk about his tiny hands I have no problems with him mentioning her facelift!
> 
> 
> 
> You don't hold presidents to a high standard do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't the President you should be worried about, the corrupt liberal media is the problem! Why should they get away with their disgusting remarks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mean old media keeps reporting what Trump says and verifying his truthiness
> 
> What disgusting remarks has the media made about Trump?
Click to expand...

Go check out the disgusting joe show, and tell me how the Russian investigation is coming along!


----------



## rightwinger

skye said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left    wing media likes to dish it out, but can't take it????
> 
> Well, not anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You consider Trump's childish insults to be a "knockout"?
> 
> Mika baited him into a rant that showed the world Trump is losing it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's insult is ok.
> 
> I'm sure Brzezinski  got the point.
Click to expand...

The point that Trump is slowly losing it?


----------



## skye

rightwinger said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left    wing media likes to dish it out, but can't take it????
> 
> Well, not anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You consider Trump's childish insults to be a "knockout"?
> 
> Mika baited him into a rant that showed the world Trump is losing it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's insult is ok.
> 
> I'm sure Brzezinski  got the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point that Trump is slowly losing it?
Click to expand...



Look,  you have your opinion I have mine ...no point in discussing this ad nauseum ok? It is what it is.


----------



## Death Angel

rightwinger said:


> Our president once again humiliated himself with another childlike tantrum


Wow! The Looser-Wing Nazis are upset with Trump! Does this mean he won't get your vote in 2020 ?


----------



## WillowTree

rightwinger said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only one he humiliated was Mika. And she deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our president once again humiliated himself with another childlike tantrum
Click to expand...

I don't blame him! The left are ugly assholes, they have picked on his wife, his eleven year old, beheaded him. Whatever he dishes they deserve! Now stop whining!


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Camp said:


> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *




Sorry but the brown buffoon screwed this country for 8 years.  That boat has already sailed.


----------



## jillian

martybegan said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
Click to expand...


you nutters have never been civil


----------



## jillian

WillowTree said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only one he humiliated was Mika. And she deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our president once again humiliated himself with another childlike tantrum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't blame him! The left are ugly assholes, they have picked on his wife, his eleven year old, beheaded him. Whatever he dishes they deserve! Now stop whining!
Click to expand...


poor insane willow ijit


----------



## usmbguest5318

Darkwind said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> A simple google search on attacks on Republican women will yield plenty of material to read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, but none of it, at least on the first page of results, appears to have to do with Democrats insulting women.
> 
> As I requested, seeing as you are apparently so aware of these alleged (by you) insults of Republican women by Democratic elected leaders, would you please provide some specific examples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found three hits on the first page....This was just a cursory look....
> 1.
> 2. Who Really Insults Women, Trump or Democrats? :: Stolinsky.com | Conservative political and social commentary
> 
> 3. Democrat woman insults Republican women: “You have to lift their skirts to find out if they are women”
Click to expand...


Dude....I requested examples that support your claim about "Democratic elected office holders," not editorials...I can find editorials.  Additionally:

Jerry Brown's comment was not publicly made and it applies to a specific individual.  Contrast that with Trump's remark to Billy Bush which also wasn't publicly made, but reflects his attitude toward women in general.
State Rep. Sontany didn't levy a personal insult of an sort.  Indeed, it's hard to call her comment an insult seeing as it wasn't directed at anyone.  One could call her comment  incult, but insulting, no.   I mean really.  Who is the object of her remark?  ("You have to lift their skirts to find out if they are women. You sure can’t find out by how they vote.")   Merely mentioning women or a woman doesn't make one's remark an instance of personal effrontery, and personal insults are what we're discussing because that's the nature of his tweet about Mika.



Darkwind said:


> look at how many of our Democrat elected office holders speak [insultingly] about Republican women now.



David Letterman, Ed Schultz, and Jimmy Fallon are not an elected office holders.  Not that it's germane to this discussion, but I don't know whether they are registered Democrats.  Do you?
So where do your "examples" leave us?  You've identified one Democratic elected office holder who privately insulted one woman.  That hardly gives credence to your claim, and in no way is it sufficient to make the case that Democratic elected office holders are analogous to Trump with his 30+ personal insults of specific women.

Donald Trump sexism tracker: Every offensive comment in one place

30 Sexist Donald Trump Quotes About Women - 30 Times Donald Trump Insulted Women

The many women Trump has insulted in personal terms
Trump's long history of calling women 'crazy,' attacking their appearance and Every Single Time Donald Trump Insulted a Woman's Appearance During His Campaign
A list of Trump's attacks on prominent women

The 337 People, Places and Things Donald Trump Has Insulted on Twitter: A Complete List


----------



## Rexx Taylor

so sad now being every one who watches morning joe wont even be paying any attention to joe,,,they will all be staring at Mika's face {in anticipation of something to come?}


----------



## Divine Wind

skye said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left    wing media likes to dish it out, but can't take it????
> 
> Well, not anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You consider Trump's childish insults to be a "knockout"?
> 
> Mika baited him into a rant that showed the world Trump is losing it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's insult is ok.
> 
> I'm sure Brzezinski  got the point.
Click to expand...


Next time he should act nice, accept an interview request then, on live TV, grab'er by the pussy and scream in her face "_Gotcha now ****!!!_"  That would be awesome.


----------



## WillowTree

jillian said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only one he humiliated was Mika. And she deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our president once again humiliated himself with another childlike tantrum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't blame him! The left are ugly assholes, they have picked on his wife, his eleven year old, beheaded him. Whatever he dishes they deserve! Now stop whining!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poor insane willow ijit
Click to expand...

Fuck yew!


----------



## jillian

WillowTree said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only one he humiliated was Mika. And she deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our president once again humiliated himself with another childlike tantrum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't blame him! The left are ugly assholes, they have picked on his wife, his eleven year old, beheaded him. Whatever he dishes they deserve! Now stop whining!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poor insane willow ijit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck yew!
Click to expand...


awwww.... poor ignorant willow ijit.... 

maybe if you losers didn't hate people who disagree with you more than you love your country we wouldn't have an internet troll (you know, just like you loons) for president.  

just saying.


----------



## WillowTree

jillian said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only one he humiliated was Mika. And she deserved it.
> 
> 
> 
> Our president once again humiliated himself with another childlike tantrum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't blame him! The left are ugly assholes, they have picked on his wife, his eleven year old, beheaded him. Whatever he dishes they deserve! Now stop whining!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poor insane willow ijit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck yew!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> awwww.... poor ignorant willow ijit....
> 
> maybe if you losers didn't hate people who disagree with you more than you love your country we wouldn't have an internet troll (you know, just like you loons) for president.
> 
> just saying.
Click to expand...

Nobody pays attention to pretend lawyers!


----------



## rightwinger

WillowTree said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get the kerfuffle over this. If she can call him names and talk about his tiny hands I have no problems with him mentioning her facelift!
> 
> 
> 
> You don't hold presidents to a high standard do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't the President you should be worried about, the corrupt liberal media is the problem! Why should they get away with their disgusting remarks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mean old media keeps reporting what Trump says and verifying his truthiness
> 
> What disgusting remarks has the media made about Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go check out the disgusting joe show, and tell me how the Russian investigation is coming along!
Click to expand...

Republicans are leading the investigation into Trumps ties to Russia
What is disgusting about Muellers investigation?


----------



## WillowTree

rightwinger said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get the kerfuffle over this. If she can call him names and talk about his tiny hands I have no problems with him mentioning her facelift!
> 
> 
> 
> You don't hold presidents to a high standard do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't the President you should be worried about, the corrupt liberal media is the problem! Why should they get away with their disgusting remarks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mean old media keeps reporting what Trump says and verifying his truthiness
> 
> What disgusting remarks has the media made about Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go check out the disgusting joe show, and tell me how the Russian investigation is coming along!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans are leading the investigation into Trumps ties to Russia
> What is disgusting about Muellers investigation?
Click to expand...

What ties?


----------



## rightwinger

WillowTree said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only one he humiliated was Mika. And she deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our president once again humiliated himself with another childlike tantrum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't blame him! The left are ugly assholes, they have picked on his wife, his eleven year old, beheaded him. Whatever he dishes they deserve! Now stop whining!
Click to expand...

Don't blame an adult who was elected President of the U.S. for acting like a child?


----------



## Death Angel

rightwinger said:


> Don't blame an adult who was elected President o


You didn't answer his question.

WHAT TIES??????????


----------



## francoHFW

WillowTree said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does the fact that Trump uses twitter piss off the libtard so badly?
> 
> 
> 
> He's FOS, disgusting, lies, and way below the standard we've always had for a president, and makes us look like idiots in the world. The question is, wtf is wrong with the GOP? Hint: Bought off or brainwashed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time Obummer opened his mouth he lied to ewe and ewe ate it up! This faux outrage is so toddleresque.
Click to expand...

Never lied, dupe.


----------



## rightwinger

WillowTree said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't hold presidents to a high standard do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't the President you should be worried about, the corrupt liberal media is the problem! Why should they get away with their disgusting remarks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mean old media keeps reporting what Trump says and verifying his truthiness
> 
> What disgusting remarks has the media made about Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go check out the disgusting joe show, and tell me how the Russian investigation is coming along!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans are leading the investigation into Trumps ties to Russia
> What is disgusting about Muellers investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What ties?
Click to expand...

Have you been in a coma?

Ties of undeclared meetings between Trump aides and Russian agents, economic transactions with sanctioned entities in Russia


----------



## healthmyths

Mac1958 said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what triggered the President's response.
> 
> 
> 
> I've very glad to see you use the word "triggered".
> 
> When I think of that term, I think of the hypersensitive, narcissistic snowflakes on college campuses just can't deal with being exposed to ideas and opinions with which they disagree, so they lash out like petulant children with acute impulse control issues.
> 
> As silly and annoying as that is on campus, it pales in comparison to when the President of the United States of America, the Leader of the Free World, acts that way.
> 
> I think it's beneath the dignity of the office, which isn't surprising coming from him, a man who has been behaving this way since he got into the race.
> 
> I have no doubt that, if he had a (D) after his name, the same people who are so thrilled by this behavior would be apoplectic in anger.
> .
Click to expand...

There would not be the biased MSM with a D in that case!  With 96% donating to Hillary the biased MSM wouldn't be doing 89% of first days president trump negative news.  By the way there are links providing facts.


----------



## bripat9643

Camp said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect him to have some dignity, to treat the Presidency with dignity, not to humiliate America and show even a small degree of courage instead of cowardice. I expect him to treat the country first and his childish ego last. There is no reason or excuse for him to not be willing to stand in front of a press conference and answer questions about his erratic behavior.
Click to expand...

Scumborough and Vika spend a large portion of every show spewing the most vile insults about Trump imaginable.  They deserve exactly what they got.


----------



## rightwinger

healthmyths said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what triggered the President's response.
> 
> 
> 
> I've very glad to see you use the word "triggered".
> 
> When I think of that term, I think of the hypersensitive, narcissistic snowflakes on college campuses just can't deal with being exposed to ideas and opinions with which they disagree, so they lash out like petulant children with acute impulse control issues.
> 
> As silly and annoying as that is on campus, it pales in comparison to when the President of the United States of America, the Leader of the Free World, acts that way.
> 
> I think it's beneath the dignity of the office, which isn't surprising coming from him, a man who has been behaving this way since he got into the race.
> 
> I have no doubt that, if he had a (D) after his name, the same people who are so thrilled by this behavior would be apoplectic in anger.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There would not be the biased MSM with a D in that case!  With 96% donating to Hillary the biased MSM wouldn't be doing 89% of first days president trump negative news.  By the way there are links providing facts.
Click to expand...

Negative actions result in negative reporting

Maybe if Trump began acting like an adult, he would get better coverage


----------



## bripat9643

iceberg said:


> yep. the media was going to push the boundaries and you see that daily in their dogging on trump.
> 
> eats fried chicken?
> 2 scoops of ice cream?
> 
> then when called on it they run like children blaming anyone but themselves while all the time screaming accountability.
> 
> strange times we live in but to blame trump alone and not the media is agenda driven to me.



They got caught lying and now they're crying like little babies when called on it.


----------



## bripat9643

Camp said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> The Dims were all set to install a crook into the White House so America has been saved the worse humiliation imaginable. Lib butthurt is how I measure success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection with no defense of the quoted OP comment. Trump is a coward until he goes before the public to answer questions about his erratic behavior.
Click to expand...

When did anyone put you in charge of the presidential comportment committee?


----------



## WillowTree

rightwinger said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't the President you should be worried about, the corrupt liberal media is the problem! Why should they get away with their disgusting remarks?
> 
> 
> 
> The mean old media keeps reporting what Trump says and verifying his truthiness
> 
> What disgusting remarks has the media made about Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go check out the disgusting joe show, and tell me how the Russian investigation is coming along!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans are leading the investigation into Trumps ties to Russia
> What is disgusting about Muellers investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What ties?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you been in a coma?
> 
> Ties of undeclared meetings between Trump aides and Russian agents, economic transactions with sanctioned entities in Russia
Click to expand...

Your proof?


----------



## bripat9643

Camp said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect him to have some dignity, to treat the Presidency with dignity, not to humiliate America and show even a small degree of courage instead of cowardice. I expect him to treat the country first and his childish ego last. There is no reason or excuse for him to not be willing to stand in front of a press conference and answer questions about his erratic behavior.
Click to expand...

What you really mean is that you expect Republicans to just lie down and take it when the scumbags in the opposition media engage in the most despicable behavior imaginable.  Tough shit, moron.  Your side established the principle that there are no rules to this game.  Now lay in it.


----------



## bripat9643

Camp said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect him to have some dignity, to treat the Presidency with dignity, not to humiliate America and show even a small degree of courage instead of cowardice. I expect him to treat the country first and his childish ego last. There is no reason or excuse for him to not be willing to stand in front of a press conference and answer questions about his erratic behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Responding to PsychoJoe and WhinnyMika is humiliating America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way he did it, yes.
Click to expand...

How would you suggest he do it, so "pretty please don't say bad things about me?"


----------



## eagle7_31

Camp said:


> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *



So far Trump only tweets about his opposition. Obama turned the IRS loose on a number of his. Get back to us later.


----------



## bripat9643

eddiew said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> the progressive liberals are the ones for the most part normalizing violence. speak out against that also or you're just being hypocritical.
> 
> 
> 
> goldberg iceberg whatever   Whatever kind of crook you morons accuse Clinton of the ah you support is many times worse and she knows how to speak to people as well as how govt operates  2 things the idiot trump has no knowledge of
Click to expand...

Yeah, that's what we find so appalling about her.  You might as well have admitted that she's a criminal.


----------



## bripat9643

Meathead said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect him to have some dignity, to treat the Presidency with dignity, not to humiliate America and show even a small degree of courage instead of cowardice. I expect him to treat the country first and his childish ego last. There is no reason or excuse for him to not be willing to stand in front of a press conference and answer questions about his erratic behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Responding to PsychoJoe and WhinnyMika is humiliating America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way he did it, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is one the Donald can't lose. He can't seem to lose anything in fact. Humiliating the media works very, very well.
Click to expand...

I laughed out loud when I read what he tweeted.


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I can't understand is Trump's insistence on lying
> 
> Why the made up story about Mika "Bleeding from the face" if it is so easily disproven?
Click to expand...

We're all waiting breathlessly for you to disprove it.


----------



## Lakhota

Trump is a world class coward.  A choker.  Watch him shake when he meets Putin.


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I can't understand is Trump's insistence on lying
> 
> Why the made up story about Mika "Bleeding from the face" if it is so easily disproven?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a trait that shows he is a pathological liar. He can't help himself. The lying comes from an addictive habit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just can't understand it
> 
> He lies about things that he has no reason to lie about. If he wants to make a personal insult about Mika, he can call her ugly or petty or cruel
> 
> But to have to concoct a story about bleeding from a facelift when there are pictures showing she obviously wasn't just shows he is detached from reality
Click to expand...

Let's see the pictures then?  Besides, it's beyond obvious that she's had work done.


----------



## rightwinger

WillowTree said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mean old media keeps reporting what Trump says and verifying his truthiness
> 
> What disgusting remarks has the media made about Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> Go check out the disgusting joe show, and tell me how the Russian investigation is coming along!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans are leading the investigation into Trumps ties to Russia
> What is disgusting about Muellers investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What ties?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you been in a coma?
> 
> Ties of undeclared meetings between Trump aides and Russian agents, economic transactions with sanctioned entities in Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your proof?
Click to expand...

How about a tape recorded by the FBI of Flynn discussing lifting sanctions with the Russians
How about proof of Flynn failing to report his meetings with foreign agents
How about proof of Jared Kushners transactions with Russia


----------



## bripat9643

Camp said:


> Even Republicans are calling trump's tweet comments inappropriate and calling for him to apologize. Trump is a confirmed misogynist. What he is not is a dignified President. He does not have the guts or balls to apologize. He is less than a real man. No courage or bravery. Not a drop.


Scumbag establishment Republicans who have attacked Trump since the day he announced are doing that.  The rest of us are laughing our asses off.


----------



## eddiew

bripat9643 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> the progressive liberals are the ones for the most part normalizing violence. speak out against that also or you're just being hypocritical.
> 
> 
> 
> goldberg iceberg whatever   Whatever kind of crook you morons accuse Clinton of the ah you support is many times worse and she knows how to speak to people as well as how govt operates  2 things the idiot trump has no knowledge of
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what we find so appalling about her.  You might as well have admitted that she's a criminal.
Click to expand...

Bripat  IF there's a god in heaven trump will get his HC bill thru and 32 million will lose their HC  I pray you are one of them


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go check out the disgusting joe show, and tell me how the Russian investigation is coming along!
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans are leading the investigation into Trumps ties to Russia
> What is disgusting about Muellers investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What ties?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you been in a coma?
> 
> Ties of undeclared meetings between Trump aides and Russian agents, economic transactions with sanctioned entities in Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about a tape recorded by the FBI of Flynn discussing lifting sanctions with the Russians
> How about proof of Flynn failing to report his meetings with foreign agents
> How about proof of Jared Kushners transactions with Russia
Click to expand...


Someone has published a classified recording of Flynn talking with Russians?  I didn't know that?  Did they send the perp to prison yet, because that's a felony?
There's no law that says Flynn has to report any phone calls he has with anyone.
"Transactions" with Russians aren't a crime.  They are perfectly legal.


----------



## eddiew

bripat9643 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Republicans are calling trump's tweet comments inappropriate and calling for him to apologize. Trump is a confirmed misogynist. What he is not is a dignified President. He does not have the guts or balls to apologize. He is less than a real man. No courage or bravery. Not a drop.
> 
> 
> 
> Scumbag establishment Republicans who have attacked Trump since the day he announced are doing that.  The rest of us are laughing our asses off.
Click to expand...

BRi Trump doesn't give a shit how he infects America with his sickness  It's not his He doesn't give a shit how bad he makes America look   as long as people bow down to him


----------



## bripat9643

eddiew said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> the progressive liberals are the ones for the most part normalizing violence. speak out against that also or you're just being hypocritical.
> 
> 
> 
> goldberg iceberg whatever   Whatever kind of crook you morons accuse Clinton of the ah you support is many times worse and she knows how to speak to people as well as how govt operates  2 things the idiot trump has no knowledge of
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what we find so appalling about her.  You might as well have admitted that she's a criminal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bripat  IF there's a god in heaven trump will get his HC bill thru and 32 million will lose their HC  I pray you are one of them
Click to expand...

I hope he does, because the price of my premiums will drop by 70%.  The vast majority of people you're whining about are young people who don't want Obamacare.


----------



## bripat9643

eddiew said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Republicans are calling trump's tweet comments inappropriate and calling for him to apologize. Trump is a confirmed misogynist. What he is not is a dignified President. He does not have the guts or balls to apologize. He is less than a real man. No courage or bravery. Not a drop.
> 
> 
> 
> Scumbag establishment Republicans who have attacked Trump since the day he announced are doing that.  The rest of us are laughing our asses off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BRi Trump doesn't give a shit how he infects America with his sickness  It's not his He doesn't give a shit how bad he makes America look   as long as people bow down to him
Click to expand...

Objecting to the shit you and the rest of the snowflakes have been spewing for 8 years is a "sickness?"  I thought it was a normal healthy reaction.  Trump made America "look bad" by giving a couple of juvenile delinquents the treatment they deserve?


----------



## eddiew

Lakhota said:


> Trump is a world class coward.  A choker.  Watch him shake when he meets Putin.


How many secrets will he give up?


----------



## Lakhota

eddiew said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is a world class coward.  A choker.  Watch him shake when he meets Putin.
> 
> 
> 
> How many secrets will he give up?
Click to expand...


Probably anything Putin demands.


----------



## eddiew

bripat9643 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Republicans are calling trump's tweet comments inappropriate and calling for him to apologize. Trump is a confirmed misogynist. What he is not is a dignified President. He does not have the guts or balls to apologize. He is less than a real man. No courage or bravery. Not a drop.
> 
> 
> 
> Scumbag establishment Republicans who have attacked Trump since the day he announced are doing that.  The rest of us are laughing our asses off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BRi Trump doesn't give a shit how he infects America with his sickness  It's not his He doesn't give a shit how bad he makes America look   as long as people bow down to him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Objecting to the shit you and the rest of the snowflakes have been spewing for 8 years is a "sickness?"  I thought it was a normal healthy reaction.  Trump made America "look bad" by giving a couple of juvenile delinquents the treatment they deserve?
Click to expand...

BLACKMAIL is next as it was the son in law who told mika and joe to kiss trumps ass or else some sex shit will get published in the Enquirer


----------



## Camp

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I can't understand is Trump's insistence on lying
> 
> Why the made up story about Mika "Bleeding from the face" if it is so easily disproven?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're all waiting breathlessly for you to disprove it.
Click to expand...

Only the brainwashed trump cult followers could be part of the "We're" you claim to speak for that would ask such a stupid question. Close up photo's, video's and witnesses confirm that trump lied in his vulgar tweet. I think there is even a thread here at USMB with a big photo of her face to prove the lie. Not a single photo or image of any kind or witness supports trumps lie.


----------



## eddiew

Camp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I can't understand is Trump's insistence on lying
> 
> Why the made up story about Mika "Bleeding from the face" if it is so easily disproven?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're all waiting breathlessly for you to disprove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the brainwashed trump cult followers could be part of the "We're" you claim to speak for that would ask such a stupid question. Close up photo's, video's and witnesses confirm that trump lied in his vulgar tweet. I think there is even a thread here at USMB with a big photo of her face to prove the lie. Not a single photo or image of any kind or witness supports trumps lie.
Click to expand...

Yes there is I saw it too


----------



## bripat9643

eddiew said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Republicans are calling trump's tweet comments inappropriate and calling for him to apologize. Trump is a confirmed misogynist. What he is not is a dignified President. He does not have the guts or balls to apologize. He is less than a real man. No courage or bravery. Not a drop.
> 
> 
> 
> Scumbag establishment Republicans who have attacked Trump since the day he announced are doing that.  The rest of us are laughing our asses off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BRi Trump doesn't give a shit how he infects America with his sickness  It's not his He doesn't give a shit how bad he makes America look   as long as people bow down to him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Objecting to the shit you and the rest of the snowflakes have been spewing for 8 years is a "sickness?"  I thought it was a normal healthy reaction.  Trump made America "look bad" by giving a couple of juvenile delinquents the treatment they deserve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BLACKMAIL is next as it was the son in law who told mika and joe to kiss trumps ass or else some sex shit will get published in the Enquirer
Click to expand...

Evidence?  Oh yeah, i forgot, Dims don't do evidence.  They only do anonymous sources.


----------



## Muhammed

rightwinger said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only one he humiliated was Mika. And she deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our president once again humiliated himself with another childlike tantrum
Click to expand...

If you think Trump is humiliated or even slightly embarrassed by his comments regarding Mika then you are nuts. However I do not think that you actually believe what you said. In other words, you're just fucking lying, jackass.

Trump humiliated Mika by revealing to the world that she had cosmetic surgery.


----------



## bripat9643

eddiew said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I can't understand is Trump's insistence on lying
> 
> Why the made up story about Mika "Bleeding from the face" if it is so easily disproven?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're all waiting breathlessly for you to disprove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the brainwashed trump cult followers could be part of the "We're" you claim to speak for that would ask such a stupid question. Close up photo's, video's and witnesses confirm that trump lied in his vulgar tweet. I think there is even a thread here at USMB with a big photo of her face to prove the lie. Not a single photo or image of any kind or witness supports trumps lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there is I saw it too
Click to expand...


Then post the photo, asshole, and prove it was taken on the day in question.


----------



## eddiew

bripat9643 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Republicans are calling trump's tweet comments inappropriate and calling for him to apologize. Trump is a confirmed misogynist. What he is not is a dignified President. He does not have the guts or balls to apologize. He is less than a real man. No courage or bravery. Not a drop.
> 
> 
> 
> Scumbag establishment Republicans who have attacked Trump since the day he announced are doing that.  The rest of us are laughing our asses off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BRi Trump doesn't give a shit how he infects America with his sickness  It's not his He doesn't give a shit how bad he makes America look   as long as people bow down to him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Objecting to the shit you and the rest of the snowflakes have been spewing for 8 years is a "sickness?"  I thought it was a normal healthy reaction.  Trump made America "look bad" by giving a couple of juvenile delinquents the treatment they deserve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BLACKMAIL is next as it was the son in law who told mika and joe to kiss trumps ass or else some sex shit will get published in the Enquirer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidence?  Oh yeah, i forgot, Dims don't do evidence.  They only do anonymous sources.
Click to expand...

IT"S CALLED BLACKMAIL BRIPAT
*Morning Joe co-hosts accuse White House of blackmail over tabloid story*

Pair say Trump’s people tried to manipulate them over National Enquirer story

Brzezinski says Trump’s ‘unhealthy obsession’ with show is not good for US




Current Time0:00
/
Duration Time2:02
Loaded: 0%

Progress: 0%
Mute

Morning Joe hosts: we're OK, the country's not – video
*Shares*
2643

Ben Jacobs in Washington and agencies

@Bencjacobs
Friday 30 June 2017 12.15 EDTFirst published on Friday 30 June 2017 09.36 EDT

Joe Scarborough and Mika Brzezinski, the hosts of MSNBC’s politics show Morning Joe, on Friday accused White House staff members of blackmail.

Scarborough and Brzezinski also said Donald Trump lied about a December encounter, and that his “unhealthy obsession” with their program did not serve his mental health or the country well.

ADVERTISING
The two TV hosts, who are engaged to be married, postponed a vacation in order to respond to Trump’s Thursday tweets about them – tweets that drew widespread condemnation. Trump called Brzezinski “crazy” and said she was “bleeding badly from a facelift” when he saw the couple at his Florida estate.

On Friday’s Morning Joe, Scarborough claimed several top White House staffers had warned him about an unflattering article about him and Brzezinski due to published in the National Enquirer, and told him Trump could arrange for the story to be pulled – if the MSNBC host called the president to apologize for negative coverage of the administration.

Scarborough, a former Florida Republican congressman, said: “We got a call: ‘Hey, the National Enquirer is going to run a negative story against you guys, and Donald is friends with … the president is friends with the guy that runs National Enquirer.’ And they said: ‘If you call the president up and you apologize for your coverage, then he will pick up the phone and basically spike the story.’”

He added: “I had, I will just say, three people at the very top of the administration calling me. The calls kept coming, and kept coming, and they were like: ‘Come on, Joe, just pick up the phone and call him.’”

Scarborough said he declined to do so, and the story ran. Brzezinski also alleged that as part of the National Enquirer’s reporting, her teenage daughters were harassed with frequent phone calls.

Advertisement
In a tweet on Friday morning, Trump fired back, and alleged that Scarborough had called him about the negative article. “He called me to stop a National Enquirer article. I said no! Bad show,” wrote


----------



## bripat9643

eddiew said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scumbag establishment Republicans who have attacked Trump since the day he announced are doing that.  The rest of us are laughing our asses off.
> 
> 
> 
> BRi Trump doesn't give a shit how he infects America with his sickness  It's not his He doesn't give a shit how bad he makes America look   as long as people bow down to him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Objecting to the shit you and the rest of the snowflakes have been spewing for 8 years is a "sickness?"  I thought it was a normal healthy reaction.  Trump made America "look bad" by giving a couple of juvenile delinquents the treatment they deserve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BLACKMAIL is next as it was the son in law who told mika and joe to kiss trumps ass or else some sex shit will get published in the Enquirer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidence?  Oh yeah, i forgot, Dims don't do evidence.  They only do anonymous sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IT"S CALLED BLACKMAIL BRIPAT
> *Morning Joe co-hosts accuse White House of blackmail over tabloid story*
> 
> Pair say Trump’s people tried to manipulate them over National Enquirer story
> 
> Brzezinski says Trump’s ‘unhealthy obsession’ with show is not good for US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current Time0:00
> /
> Duration Time2:02
> Loaded: 0%
> 
> Progress: 0%
> Mute
> 
> Morning Joe hosts: we're OK, the country's not – video
> *Shares*
> 2643
> 
> Ben Jacobs in Washington and agencies
> 
> @Bencjacobs
> Friday 30 June 2017 12.15 EDTFirst published on Friday 30 June 2017 09.36 EDT
> 
> Joe Scarborough and Mika Brzezinski, the hosts of MSNBC’s politics show Morning Joe, on Friday accused White House staff members of blackmail.
> 
> Scarborough and Brzezinski also said Donald Trump lied about a December encounter, and that his “unhealthy obsession” with their program did not serve his mental health or the country well.
> 
> ADVERTISING
> The two TV hosts, who are engaged to be married, postponed a vacation in order to respond to Trump’s Thursday tweets about them – tweets that drew widespread condemnation. Trump called Brzezinski “crazy” and said she was “bleeding badly from a facelift” when he saw the couple at his Florida estate.
> 
> On Friday’s Morning Joe, Scarborough claimed several top White House staffers had warned him about an unflattering article about him and Brzezinski due to published in the National Enquirer, and told him Trump could arrange for the story to be pulled – if the MSNBC host called the president to apologize for negative coverage of the administration.
> 
> Scarborough, a former Florida Republican congressman, said: “We got a call: ‘Hey, the National Enquirer is going to run a negative story against you guys, and Donald is friends with … the president is friends with the guy that runs National Enquirer.’ And they said: ‘If you call the president up and you apologize for your coverage, then he will pick up the phone and basically spike the story.’”
> 
> He added: “I had, I will just say, three people at the very top of the administration calling me. The calls kept coming, and kept coming, and they were like: ‘Come on, Joe, just pick up the phone and call him.’”
> 
> Scarborough said he declined to do so, and the story ran. Brzezinski also alleged that as part of the National Enquirer’s reporting, her teenage daughters were harassed with frequent phone calls.
> 
> Advertisement
> In a tweet on Friday morning, Trump fired back, and alleged that Scarborough had called him about the negative article. “He called me to stop a National Enquirer article. I said no! Bad show,” wrote
Click to expand...


Right, and we should believe these two scumbags because?   I know, it's because MSNBC has such a stellar reputation for accuracy and honesty.


----------



## Camp

Muhammed said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only one he humiliated was Mika. And she deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our president once again humiliated himself with another childlike tantrum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think Trump is humiliated or even slightly embarrassed by his comments regarding Mika then you are nuts. However I do not think that you actually believe what you said. In other words, you're just fucking lying, jackass.
> 
> Trump humiliated Mika by revealing to the world that she had cosmetic surgery.
Click to expand...

The point of the thread is that trump has humiliated America with his vulgar lie and open misogyny and despicable, deplorable tweets.


----------



## bripat9643

Camp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I can't understand is Trump's insistence on lying
> 
> Why the made up story about Mika "Bleeding from the face" if it is so easily disproven?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're all waiting breathlessly for you to disprove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the brainwashed trump cult followers could be part of the "We're" you claim to speak for that would ask such a stupid question. Close up photo's, video's and witnesses confirm that trump lied in his vulgar tweet. I think there is even a thread here at USMB with a big photo of her face to prove the lie. Not a single photo or image of any kind or witness supports trumps lie.
Click to expand...


Scumboroughs friends and colleagues are not credible witnesses.  

I haven't seen any photos that prove what you claim.


----------



## Muhammed

Camp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I can't understand is Trump's insistence on lying
> 
> Why the made up story about Mika "Bleeding from the face" if it is so easily disproven?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're all waiting breathlessly for you to disprove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the brainwashed trump cult followers could be part of the "We're" you claim to speak for that would ask such a stupid question. Close up photo's, video's and witnesses confirm that trump lied in his vulgar tweet. I think there is even a thread here at USMB with a big photo of her face to prove the lie. Not a single photo or image of any kind or witness supports trumps lie.
Click to expand...

She has admitted it, jackass.

“I said, ‘Guys! What did he tweet?’ Willie [Geist] showed me, and I started laughing, and said, ‘Sh-t. I kind of wanted to keep that to myself,’” she said, referring to the procedure, which tightened the skin under her neck.

Source

Trump humiliated her.


----------



## rightwinger

Muhammed said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only one he humiliated was Mika. And she deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our president once again humiliated himself with another childlike tantrum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think Trump is humiliated or even slightly embarrassed by his comments regarding Mika then you are nuts. However I do not think that you actually believe what you said. In other words, you're just fucking lying, jackass.
> 
> Trump humiliated Mika by revealing to the world that she had cosmetic surgery.
Click to expand...

I think Trump is overly sensitive
Especially over criticism by women. He takes criticism very personally. That is why he must stew for a while and then come up with a witty retort like.....oh yea?  well you are stupid


----------



## bripat9643

Camp said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only one he humiliated was Mika. And she deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our president once again humiliated himself with another childlike tantrum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think Trump is humiliated or even slightly embarrassed by his comments regarding Mika then you are nuts. However I do not think that you actually believe what you said. In other words, you're just fucking lying, jackass.
> 
> Trump humiliated Mika by revealing to the world that she had cosmetic surgery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread is that trump has humiliated America with his vulgar lie and open misogyny and despicable, deplorable tweets.
Click to expand...

In other words, it's another snowflake hissyfit about a fantasy.


----------



## Camp

Muhammed said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I can't understand is Trump's insistence on lying
> 
> Why the made up story about Mika "Bleeding from the face" if it is so easily disproven?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're all waiting breathlessly for you to disprove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the brainwashed trump cult followers could be part of the "We're" you claim to speak for that would ask such a stupid question. Close up photo's, video's and witnesses confirm that trump lied in his vulgar tweet. I think there is even a thread here at USMB with a big photo of her face to prove the lie. Not a single photo or image of any kind or witness supports trumps lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has admitted it, jackass.
> 
> “I said, ‘Guys! What did he tweet?’ Willie [Geist] showed me, and I started laughing, and said, ‘Sh-t. I kind of wanted to keep that to myself,’” she said, referring to the procedure, which tightened the skin under her neck.
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/06/30/mika-trump-had-gushed-how-incredible-my-surgery-looked/
Click to expand...

She admitted having a procedure done, not to going to an event with an open would leaking blood on her face. The procedure was never in question. What is in question is trump lying about her having blood on her face. That is the lie.


----------



## eddiew

bripat9643 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> BRi Trump doesn't give a shit how he infects America with his sickness  It's not his He doesn't give a shit how bad he makes America look   as long as people bow down to him
> 
> 
> 
> Objecting to the shit you and the rest of the snowflakes have been spewing for 8 years is a "sickness?"  I thought it was a normal healthy reaction.  Trump made America "look bad" by giving a couple of juvenile delinquents the treatment they deserve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BLACKMAIL is next as it was the son in law who told mika and joe to kiss trumps ass or else some sex shit will get published in the Enquirer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidence?  Oh yeah, i forgot, Dims don't do evidence.  They only do anonymous sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IT"S CALLED BLACKMAIL BRIPAT
> *Morning Joe co-hosts accuse White House of blackmail over tabloid story*
> 
> Pair say Trump’s people tried to manipulate them over National Enquirer story
> 
> Brzezinski says Trump’s ‘unhealthy obsession’ with show is not good for US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current Time0:00
> /
> Duration Time2:02
> Loaded: 0%
> 
> Progress: 0%
> Mute
> 
> Morning Joe hosts: we're OK, the country's not – video
> *Shares*
> 2643
> 
> Ben Jacobs in Washington and agencies
> 
> @Bencjacobs
> Friday 30 June 2017 12.15 EDTFirst published on Friday 30 June 2017 09.36 EDT
> 
> Joe Scarborough and Mika Brzezinski, the hosts of MSNBC’s politics show Morning Joe, on Friday accused White House staff members of blackmail.
> 
> Scarborough and Brzezinski also said Donald Trump lied about a December encounter, and that his “unhealthy obsession” with their program did not serve his mental health or the country well.
> 
> ADVERTISING
> The two TV hosts, who are engaged to be married, postponed a vacation in order to respond to Trump’s Thursday tweets about them – tweets that drew widespread condemnation. Trump called Brzezinski “crazy” and said she was “bleeding badly from a facelift” when he saw the couple at his Florida estate.
> 
> On Friday’s Morning Joe, Scarborough claimed several top White House staffers had warned him about an unflattering article about him and Brzezinski due to published in the National Enquirer, and told him Trump could arrange for the story to be pulled – if the MSNBC host called the president to apologize for negative coverage of the administration.
> 
> Scarborough, a former Florida Republican congressman, said: “We got a call: ‘Hey, the National Enquirer is going to run a negative story against you guys, and Donald is friends with … the president is friends with the guy that runs National Enquirer.’ And they said: ‘If you call the president up and you apologize for your coverage, then he will pick up the phone and basically spike the story.’”
> 
> He added: “I had, I will just say, three people at the very top of the administration calling me. The calls kept coming, and kept coming, and they were like: ‘Come on, Joe, just pick up the phone and call him.’”
> 
> Scarborough said he declined to do so, and the story ran. Brzezinski also alleged that as part of the National Enquirer’s reporting, her teenage daughters were harassed with frequent phone calls.
> 
> Advertisement
> In a tweet on Friday morning, Trump fired back, and alleged that Scarborough had called him about the negative article. “He called me to stop a National Enquirer article. I said no! Bad show,” wrote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and we should believe these two scumbags because?   I know, it's because MSNBC has such a stellar reputation for accuracy and honesty.
> 
> View attachment 136398
Click to expand...

THEY have records of the phone calls       Your pub friends are dead men walking


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only one he humiliated was Mika. And she deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our president once again humiliated himself with another childlike tantrum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think Trump is humiliated or even slightly embarrassed by his comments regarding Mika then you are nuts. However I do not think that you actually believe what you said. In other words, you're just fucking lying, jackass.
> 
> Trump humiliated Mika by revealing to the world that she had cosmetic surgery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Trump is overly sensitive
> Especially over criticism by women. He takes criticism very personally. That is why he must stew for a while and then come up with a witty retort like.....oh yea?  well you are stupid
Click to expand...

If you were the target of the shit Vika spews out every morning you would be in a straight jacket.


----------



## bripat9643

Camp said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I can't understand is Trump's insistence on lying
> 
> Why the made up story about Mika "Bleeding from the face" if it is so easily disproven?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're all waiting breathlessly for you to disprove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the brainwashed trump cult followers could be part of the "We're" you claim to speak for that would ask such a stupid question. Close up photo's, video's and witnesses confirm that trump lied in his vulgar tweet. I think there is even a thread here at USMB with a big photo of her face to prove the lie. Not a single photo or image of any kind or witness supports trumps lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has admitted it, jackass.
> 
> “I said, ‘Guys! What did he tweet?’ Willie [Geist] showed me, and I started laughing, and said, ‘Sh-t. I kind of wanted to keep that to myself,’” she said, referring to the procedure, which tightened the skin under her neck.
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/06/30/mika-trump-had-gushed-how-incredible-my-surgery-looked/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She admitted having a procedure done, not to going to an event with an open would leaking blood on her face. The procedure was never in question. What is in question is trump lying about her having blood on her face. That is the lie.
Click to expand...


That's just Trump's way of making sure everyone gets the point.  Hilarious, isn't it?


----------



## Geaux4it

Camp said:


> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *



That whore got what she deserved

-Geaux


----------



## bripat9643

eddiew said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scumbag establishment Republicans who have attacked Trump since the day he announced are doing that.  The rest of us are laughing our asses off.
> 
> 
> 
> BRi Trump doesn't give a shit how he infects America with his sickness  It's not his He doesn't give a shit how bad he makes America look   as long as people bow down to him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Objecting to the shit you and the rest of the snowflakes have been spewing for 8 years is a "sickness?"  I thought it was a normal healthy reaction.  Trump made America "look bad" by giving a couple of juvenile delinquents the treatment they deserve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BLACKMAIL is next as it was the son in law who told mika and joe to kiss trumps ass or else some sex shit will get published in the Enquirer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidence?  Oh yeah, i forgot, Dims don't do evidence.  They only do anonymous sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IT"S CALLED BLACKMAIL BRIPAT
> *Morning Joe co-hosts accuse White House of blackmail over tabloid story*
> 
> Pair say Trump’s people tried to manipulate them over National Enquirer story
> 
> Brzezinski says Trump’s ‘unhealthy obsession’ with show is not good for US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current Time0:00
> /
> Duration Time2:02
> Loaded: 0%
> 
> Progress: 0%
> Mute
> 
> Morning Joe hosts: we're OK, the country's not – video
> *Shares*
> 2643
> 
> Ben Jacobs in Washington and agencies
> 
> @Bencjacobs
> Friday 30 June 2017 12.15 EDTFirst published on Friday 30 June 2017 09.36 EDT
> 
> Joe Scarborough and Mika Brzezinski, the hosts of MSNBC’s politics show Morning Joe, on Friday accused White House staff members of blackmail.
> 
> Scarborough and Brzezinski also said Donald Trump lied about a December encounter, and that his “unhealthy obsession” with their program did not serve his mental health or the country well.
> 
> ADVERTISING
> The two TV hosts, who are engaged to be married, postponed a vacation in order to respond to Trump’s Thursday tweets about them – tweets that drew widespread condemnation. Trump called Brzezinski “crazy” and said she was “bleeding badly from a facelift” when he saw the couple at his Florida estate.
> 
> On Friday’s Morning Joe, Scarborough claimed several top White House staffers had warned him about an unflattering article about him and Brzezinski due to published in the National Enquirer, and told him Trump could arrange for the story to be pulled – if the MSNBC host called the president to apologize for negative coverage of the administration.
> 
> Scarborough, a former Florida Republican congressman, said: “We got a call: ‘Hey, the National Enquirer is going to run a negative story against you guys, and Donald is friends with … the president is friends with the guy that runs National Enquirer.’ And they said: ‘If you call the president up and you apologize for your coverage, then he will pick up the phone and basically spike the story.’”
> 
> He added: “I had, I will just say, three people at the very top of the administration calling me. The calls kept coming, and kept coming, and they were like: ‘Come on, Joe, just pick up the phone and call him.’”
> 
> Scarborough said he declined to do so, and the story ran. Brzezinski also alleged that as part of the National Enquirer’s reporting, her teenage daughters were harassed with frequent phone calls.
> 
> Advertisement
> In a tweet on Friday morning, Trump fired back, and alleged that Scarborough had called him about the negative article. “He called me to stop a National Enquirer article. I said no! Bad show,” wrote
Click to expand...


Still no real evidence, I see.


----------



## bripat9643

eddiew said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Objecting to the shit you and the rest of the snowflakes have been spewing for 8 years is a "sickness?"  I thought it was a normal healthy reaction.  Trump made America "look bad" by giving a couple of juvenile delinquents the treatment they deserve?
> 
> 
> 
> BLACKMAIL is next as it was the son in law who told mika and joe to kiss trumps ass or else some sex shit will get published in the Enquirer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidence?  Oh yeah, i forgot, Dims don't do evidence.  They only do anonymous sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IT"S CALLED BLACKMAIL BRIPAT
> *Morning Joe co-hosts accuse White House of blackmail over tabloid story*
> 
> Pair say Trump’s people tried to manipulate them over National Enquirer story
> 
> Brzezinski says Trump’s ‘unhealthy obsession’ with show is not good for US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current Time0:00
> /
> Duration Time2:02
> Loaded: 0%
> 
> Progress: 0%
> Mute
> 
> Morning Joe hosts: we're OK, the country's not – video
> *Shares*
> 2643
> 
> Ben Jacobs in Washington and agencies
> 
> @Bencjacobs
> Friday 30 June 2017 12.15 EDTFirst published on Friday 30 June 2017 09.36 EDT
> 
> Joe Scarborough and Mika Brzezinski, the hosts of MSNBC’s politics show Morning Joe, on Friday accused White House staff members of blackmail.
> 
> Scarborough and Brzezinski also said Donald Trump lied about a December encounter, and that his “unhealthy obsession” with their program did not serve his mental health or the country well.
> 
> ADVERTISING
> The two TV hosts, who are engaged to be married, postponed a vacation in order to respond to Trump’s Thursday tweets about them – tweets that drew widespread condemnation. Trump called Brzezinski “crazy” and said she was “bleeding badly from a facelift” when he saw the couple at his Florida estate.
> 
> On Friday’s Morning Joe, Scarborough claimed several top White House staffers had warned him about an unflattering article about him and Brzezinski due to published in the National Enquirer, and told him Trump could arrange for the story to be pulled – if the MSNBC host called the president to apologize for negative coverage of the administration.
> 
> Scarborough, a former Florida Republican congressman, said: “We got a call: ‘Hey, the National Enquirer is going to run a negative story against you guys, and Donald is friends with … the president is friends with the guy that runs National Enquirer.’ And they said: ‘If you call the president up and you apologize for your coverage, then he will pick up the phone and basically spike the story.’”
> 
> He added: “I had, I will just say, three people at the very top of the administration calling me. The calls kept coming, and kept coming, and they were like: ‘Come on, Joe, just pick up the phone and call him.’”
> 
> Scarborough said he declined to do so, and the story ran. Brzezinski also alleged that as part of the National Enquirer’s reporting, her teenage daughters were harassed with frequent phone calls.
> 
> Advertisement
> In a tweet on Friday morning, Trump fired back, and alleged that Scarborough had called him about the negative article. “He called me to stop a National Enquirer article. I said no! Bad show,” wrote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and we should believe these two scumbags because?   I know, it's because MSNBC has such a stellar reputation for accuracy and honesty.
> 
> View attachment 136398
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THEY have records of the phone calls       Your pub friends are dead men walking
Click to expand...

Even if that were true, it would be illegal for anyone in the government to leak those phone calls to the press.  You're endorsing government illegality.


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only one he humiliated was Mika. And she deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our president once again humiliated himself with another childlike tantrum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think Trump is humiliated or even slightly embarrassed by his comments regarding Mika then you are nuts. However I do not think that you actually believe what you said. In other words, you're just fucking lying, jackass.
> 
> Trump humiliated Mika by revealing to the world that she had cosmetic surgery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Trump is overly sensitive
> Especially over criticism by women. He takes criticism very personally. That is why he must stew for a while and then come up with a witty retort like.....oh yea?  well you are stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you were the target of the shit Vika spews out every morning you would be in a straight jacket.
Click to expand...

Are you shitting me?
I take worse abuse than that on this board every day


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLACKMAIL is next as it was the son in law who told mika and joe to kiss trumps ass or else some sex shit will get published in the Enquirer
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence?  Oh yeah, i forgot, Dims don't do evidence.  They only do anonymous sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IT"S CALLED BLACKMAIL BRIPAT
> *Morning Joe co-hosts accuse White House of blackmail over tabloid story*
> 
> Pair say Trump’s people tried to manipulate them over National Enquirer story
> 
> Brzezinski says Trump’s ‘unhealthy obsession’ with show is not good for US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current Time0:00
> /
> Duration Time2:02
> Loaded: 0%
> 
> Progress: 0%
> Mute
> 
> Morning Joe hosts: we're OK, the country's not – video
> *Shares*
> 2643
> 
> Ben Jacobs in Washington and agencies
> 
> @Bencjacobs
> Friday 30 June 2017 12.15 EDTFirst published on Friday 30 June 2017 09.36 EDT
> 
> Joe Scarborough and Mika Brzezinski, the hosts of MSNBC’s politics show Morning Joe, on Friday accused White House staff members of blackmail.
> 
> Scarborough and Brzezinski also said Donald Trump lied about a December encounter, and that his “unhealthy obsession” with their program did not serve his mental health or the country well.
> 
> ADVERTISING
> The two TV hosts, who are engaged to be married, postponed a vacation in order to respond to Trump’s Thursday tweets about them – tweets that drew widespread condemnation. Trump called Brzezinski “crazy” and said she was “bleeding badly from a facelift” when he saw the couple at his Florida estate.
> 
> On Friday’s Morning Joe, Scarborough claimed several top White House staffers had warned him about an unflattering article about him and Brzezinski due to published in the National Enquirer, and told him Trump could arrange for the story to be pulled – if the MSNBC host called the president to apologize for negative coverage of the administration.
> 
> Scarborough, a former Florida Republican congressman, said: “We got a call: ‘Hey, the National Enquirer is going to run a negative story against you guys, and Donald is friends with … the president is friends with the guy that runs National Enquirer.’ And they said: ‘If you call the president up and you apologize for your coverage, then he will pick up the phone and basically spike the story.’”
> 
> He added: “I had, I will just say, three people at the very top of the administration calling me. The calls kept coming, and kept coming, and they were like: ‘Come on, Joe, just pick up the phone and call him.’”
> 
> Scarborough said he declined to do so, and the story ran. Brzezinski also alleged that as part of the National Enquirer’s reporting, her teenage daughters were harassed with frequent phone calls.
> 
> Advertisement
> In a tweet on Friday morning, Trump fired back, and alleged that Scarborough had called him about the negative article. “He called me to stop a National Enquirer article. I said no! Bad show,” wrote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and we should believe these two scumbags because?   I know, it's because MSNBC has such a stellar reputation for accuracy and honesty.
> 
> View attachment 136398
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THEY have records of the phone calls       Your pub friends are dead men walking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if that were true, it would be illegal for anyone in the government to leak those phone calls to the press.  You're endorsing government illegality.
Click to expand...

It has been provided to Mueller

Let's see what he makes of it


----------



## eddiew

bripat9643 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLACKMAIL is next as it was the son in law who told mika and joe to kiss trumps ass or else some sex shit will get published in the Enquirer
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence?  Oh yeah, i forgot, Dims don't do evidence.  They only do anonymous sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IT"S CALLED BLACKMAIL BRIPAT
> *Morning Joe co-hosts accuse White House of blackmail over tabloid story*
> 
> Pair say Trump’s people tried to manipulate them over National Enquirer story
> 
> Brzezinski says Trump’s ‘unhealthy obsession’ with show is not good for US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current Time0:00
> /
> Duration Time2:02
> Loaded: 0%
> 
> Progress: 0%
> Mute
> 
> Morning Joe hosts: we're OK, the country's not – video
> *Shares*
> 2643
> 
> Ben Jacobs in Washington and agencies
> 
> @Bencjacobs
> Friday 30 June 2017 12.15 EDTFirst published on Friday 30 June 2017 09.36 EDT
> 
> Joe Scarborough and Mika Brzezinski, the hosts of MSNBC’s politics show Morning Joe, on Friday accused White House staff members of blackmail.
> 
> Scarborough and Brzezinski also said Donald Trump lied about a December encounter, and that his “unhealthy obsession” with their program did not serve his mental health or the country well.
> 
> ADVERTISING
> The two TV hosts, who are engaged to be married, postponed a vacation in order to respond to Trump’s Thursday tweets about them – tweets that drew widespread condemnation. Trump called Brzezinski “crazy” and said she was “bleeding badly from a facelift” when he saw the couple at his Florida estate.
> 
> On Friday’s Morning Joe, Scarborough claimed several top White House staffers had warned him about an unflattering article about him and Brzezinski due to published in the National Enquirer, and told him Trump could arrange for the story to be pulled – if the MSNBC host called the president to apologize for negative coverage of the administration.
> 
> Scarborough, a former Florida Republican congressman, said: “We got a call: ‘Hey, the National Enquirer is going to run a negative story against you guys, and Donald is friends with … the president is friends with the guy that runs National Enquirer.’ And they said: ‘If you call the president up and you apologize for your coverage, then he will pick up the phone and basically spike the story.’”
> 
> He added: “I had, I will just say, three people at the very top of the administration calling me. The calls kept coming, and kept coming, and they were like: ‘Come on, Joe, just pick up the phone and call him.’”
> 
> Scarborough said he declined to do so, and the story ran. Brzezinski also alleged that as part of the National Enquirer’s reporting, her teenage daughters were harassed with frequent phone calls.
> 
> Advertisement
> In a tweet on Friday morning, Trump fired back, and alleged that Scarborough had called him about the negative article. “He called me to stop a National Enquirer article. I said no! Bad show,” wrote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and we should believe these two scumbags because?   I know, it's because MSNBC has such a stellar reputation for accuracy and honesty.
> 
> View attachment 136398
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THEY have records of the phone calls       Your pub friends are dead men walking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if that were true, it would be illegal for anyone in the government to leak those phone calls to the press.  You're endorsing government illegality.
Click to expand...

Mika and Joe are not in the gov't They can leak those calls to whomever they want


----------



## eddiew

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence?  Oh yeah, i forgot, Dims don't do evidence.  They only do anonymous sources.
> 
> 
> 
> IT"S CALLED BLACKMAIL BRIPAT
> *Morning Joe co-hosts accuse White House of blackmail over tabloid story*
> 
> Pair say Trump’s people tried to manipulate them over National Enquirer story
> 
> Brzezinski says Trump’s ‘unhealthy obsession’ with show is not good for US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current Time0:00
> /
> Duration Time2:02
> Loaded: 0%
> 
> Progress: 0%
> Mute
> 
> Morning Joe hosts: we're OK, the country's not – video
> *Shares*
> 2643
> 
> Ben Jacobs in Washington and agencies
> 
> @Bencjacobs
> Friday 30 June 2017 12.15 EDTFirst published on Friday 30 June 2017 09.36 EDT
> 
> Joe Scarborough and Mika Brzezinski, the hosts of MSNBC’s politics show Morning Joe, on Friday accused White House staff members of blackmail.
> 
> Scarborough and Brzezinski also said Donald Trump lied about a December encounter, and that his “unhealthy obsession” with their program did not serve his mental health or the country well.
> 
> ADVERTISING
> The two TV hosts, who are engaged to be married, postponed a vacation in order to respond to Trump’s Thursday tweets about them – tweets that drew widespread condemnation. Trump called Brzezinski “crazy” and said she was “bleeding badly from a facelift” when he saw the couple at his Florida estate.
> 
> On Friday’s Morning Joe, Scarborough claimed several top White House staffers had warned him about an unflattering article about him and Brzezinski due to published in the National Enquirer, and told him Trump could arrange for the story to be pulled – if the MSNBC host called the president to apologize for negative coverage of the administration.
> 
> Scarborough, a former Florida Republican congressman, said: “We got a call: ‘Hey, the National Enquirer is going to run a negative story against you guys, and Donald is friends with … the president is friends with the guy that runs National Enquirer.’ And they said: ‘If you call the president up and you apologize for your coverage, then he will pick up the phone and basically spike the story.’”
> 
> He added: “I had, I will just say, three people at the very top of the administration calling me. The calls kept coming, and kept coming, and they were like: ‘Come on, Joe, just pick up the phone and call him.’”
> 
> Scarborough said he declined to do so, and the story ran. Brzezinski also alleged that as part of the National Enquirer’s reporting, her teenage daughters were harassed with frequent phone calls.
> 
> Advertisement
> In a tweet on Friday morning, Trump fired back, and alleged that Scarborough had called him about the negative article. “He called me to stop a National Enquirer article. I said no! Bad show,” wrote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and we should believe these two scumbags because?   I know, it's because MSNBC has such a stellar reputation for accuracy and honesty.
> 
> View attachment 136398
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THEY have records of the phone calls       Your pub friends are dead men walking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if that were true, it would be illegal for anyone in the government to leak those phone calls to the press.  You're endorsing government illegality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has been provided to Mueller
> 
> Let's see what he makes of it
Click to expand...

And not only that the hacker business is growing legs    Repubs are so screwed


----------



## basquebromance

Is it just me or does joe Scarborough have a much larger than normal forehead & smaller than normal eyes highlighted by too small glasses?


----------



## basquebromance

CNN spent 13 straight hours on Trumps tweets. This is 13 more hours than they spent on the 13 HOURS Americans were under attack in Benghazi.


----------



## rightwinger

basquebromance said:


> CNN spent 13 straight hours on Trumps tweets. This is 13 more hours than they spent on the 13 HOURS Americans were under attack in Benghazi.


Link


----------



## basquebromance

rightwinger said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN spent 13 straight hours on Trumps tweets. This is 13 more hours than they spent on the 13 HOURS Americans were under attack in Benghazi.
> 
> 
> 
> Link
Click to expand...

This Is What CNN Focused On For 13 Hours Straight


----------



## basquebromance

from the ultra-liberal Daily Kos

The Ugly Story in Joe Scarborough's Political Closet


----------



## rightwinger

basquebromance said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN spent 13 straight hours on Trumps tweets. This is 13 more hours than they spent on the 13 HOURS Americans were under attack in Benghazi.
> 
> 
> 
> Link
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This Is What CNN Focused On For 13 Hours Straight
Click to expand...

About what I thought
Another FAIL on your part

Show where CNN only reported 13 hours on Benghazi


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only one he humiliated was Mika. And she deserved it.
> 
> 
> 
> Our president once again humiliated himself with another childlike tantrum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think Trump is humiliated or even slightly embarrassed by his comments regarding Mika then you are nuts. However I do not think that you actually believe what you said. In other words, you're just fucking lying, jackass.
> 
> Trump humiliated Mika by revealing to the world that she had cosmetic surgery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Trump is overly sensitive
> Especially over criticism by women. He takes criticism very personally. That is why he must stew for a while and then come up with a witty retort like.....oh yea?  well you are stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you were the target of the shit Vika spews out every morning you would be in a straight jacket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you shitting me?
> I take worse abuse than that on this board every day
Click to expand...

When it gets broadcast to millions of people, then perhaps you might have a justified complaint.


----------



## bripat9643

eddiew said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence?  Oh yeah, i forgot, Dims don't do evidence.  They only do anonymous sources.
> 
> 
> 
> IT"S CALLED BLACKMAIL BRIPAT
> *Morning Joe co-hosts accuse White House of blackmail over tabloid story*
> 
> Pair say Trump’s people tried to manipulate them over National Enquirer story
> 
> Brzezinski says Trump’s ‘unhealthy obsession’ with show is not good for US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current Time0:00
> /
> Duration Time2:02
> Loaded: 0%
> 
> Progress: 0%
> Mute
> 
> Morning Joe hosts: we're OK, the country's not – video
> *Shares*
> 2643
> 
> Ben Jacobs in Washington and agencies
> 
> @Bencjacobs
> Friday 30 June 2017 12.15 EDTFirst published on Friday 30 June 2017 09.36 EDT
> 
> Joe Scarborough and Mika Brzezinski, the hosts of MSNBC’s politics show Morning Joe, on Friday accused White House staff members of blackmail.
> 
> Scarborough and Brzezinski also said Donald Trump lied about a December encounter, and that his “unhealthy obsession” with their program did not serve his mental health or the country well.
> 
> ADVERTISING
> The two TV hosts, who are engaged to be married, postponed a vacation in order to respond to Trump’s Thursday tweets about them – tweets that drew widespread condemnation. Trump called Brzezinski “crazy” and said she was “bleeding badly from a facelift” when he saw the couple at his Florida estate.
> 
> On Friday’s Morning Joe, Scarborough claimed several top White House staffers had warned him about an unflattering article about him and Brzezinski due to published in the National Enquirer, and told him Trump could arrange for the story to be pulled – if the MSNBC host called the president to apologize for negative coverage of the administration.
> 
> Scarborough, a former Florida Republican congressman, said: “We got a call: ‘Hey, the National Enquirer is going to run a negative story against you guys, and Donald is friends with … the president is friends with the guy that runs National Enquirer.’ And they said: ‘If you call the president up and you apologize for your coverage, then he will pick up the phone and basically spike the story.’”
> 
> He added: “I had, I will just say, three people at the very top of the administration calling me. The calls kept coming, and kept coming, and they were like: ‘Come on, Joe, just pick up the phone and call him.’”
> 
> Scarborough said he declined to do so, and the story ran. Brzezinski also alleged that as part of the National Enquirer’s reporting, her teenage daughters were harassed with frequent phone calls.
> 
> Advertisement
> In a tweet on Friday morning, Trump fired back, and alleged that Scarborough had called him about the negative article. “He called me to stop a National Enquirer article. I said no! Bad show,” wrote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and we should believe these two scumbags because?   I know, it's because MSNBC has such a stellar reputation for accuracy and honesty.
> 
> View attachment 136398
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THEY have records of the phone calls       Your pub friends are dead men walking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if that were true, it would be illegal for anyone in the government to leak those phone calls to the press.  You're endorsing government illegality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mika and Joe are not in the gov't They can leak those calls to whomever they want
Click to expand...


They can't get any of those phone calls without someone breaking the law.


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence?  Oh yeah, i forgot, Dims don't do evidence.  They only do anonymous sources.
> 
> 
> 
> IT"S CALLED BLACKMAIL BRIPAT
> *Morning Joe co-hosts accuse White House of blackmail over tabloid story*
> 
> Pair say Trump’s people tried to manipulate them over National Enquirer story
> 
> Brzezinski says Trump’s ‘unhealthy obsession’ with show is not good for US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current Time0:00
> /
> Duration Time2:02
> Loaded: 0%
> 
> Progress: 0%
> Mute
> 
> Morning Joe hosts: we're OK, the country's not – video
> *Shares*
> 2643
> 
> Ben Jacobs in Washington and agencies
> 
> @Bencjacobs
> Friday 30 June 2017 12.15 EDTFirst published on Friday 30 June 2017 09.36 EDT
> 
> Joe Scarborough and Mika Brzezinski, the hosts of MSNBC’s politics show Morning Joe, on Friday accused White House staff members of blackmail.
> 
> Scarborough and Brzezinski also said Donald Trump lied about a December encounter, and that his “unhealthy obsession” with their program did not serve his mental health or the country well.
> 
> ADVERTISING
> The two TV hosts, who are engaged to be married, postponed a vacation in order to respond to Trump’s Thursday tweets about them – tweets that drew widespread condemnation. Trump called Brzezinski “crazy” and said she was “bleeding badly from a facelift” when he saw the couple at his Florida estate.
> 
> On Friday’s Morning Joe, Scarborough claimed several top White House staffers had warned him about an unflattering article about him and Brzezinski due to published in the National Enquirer, and told him Trump could arrange for the story to be pulled – if the MSNBC host called the president to apologize for negative coverage of the administration.
> 
> Scarborough, a former Florida Republican congressman, said: “We got a call: ‘Hey, the National Enquirer is going to run a negative story against you guys, and Donald is friends with … the president is friends with the guy that runs National Enquirer.’ And they said: ‘If you call the president up and you apologize for your coverage, then he will pick up the phone and basically spike the story.’”
> 
> He added: “I had, I will just say, three people at the very top of the administration calling me. The calls kept coming, and kept coming, and they were like: ‘Come on, Joe, just pick up the phone and call him.’”
> 
> Scarborough said he declined to do so, and the story ran. Brzezinski also alleged that as part of the National Enquirer’s reporting, her teenage daughters were harassed with frequent phone calls.
> 
> Advertisement
> In a tweet on Friday morning, Trump fired back, and alleged that Scarborough had called him about the negative article. “He called me to stop a National Enquirer article. I said no! Bad show,” wrote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and we should believe these two scumbags because?   I know, it's because MSNBC has such a stellar reputation for accuracy and honesty.
> 
> View attachment 136398
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THEY have records of the phone calls       Your pub friends are dead men walking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if that were true, it would be illegal for anyone in the government to leak those phone calls to the press.  You're endorsing government illegality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has been provided to Mueller
> 
> Let's see what he makes of it
Click to expand...

It doesn't matter what "he makes of it."  Publishing that information is illegal.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Siete said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Outrage"  Dem operatives always using their buzz words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DERPA DERPA DERP DERP
> 
> so youre calling Republicans Dem operatives?
> 
> youre an idget
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm calling you one, or at least a shadow of one. I can't imagine the Dems taking too much stock in you, tbh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> me either, I didnt vote for Obama or Hillary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you're not a leftwing loon in real life; you just play one on a message board, huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I dont play anything you asshat. Im' an American who totally believes Trump is a piece of monkey shit.
Click to expand...


You're a phony. You voted for Obama twice and then you made this screen name just to your left wing attacks.


----------



## healthmyths

rightwinger said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what triggered the President's response.
> 
> 
> 
> I've very glad to see you use the word "triggered".
> 
> When I think of that term, I think of the hypersensitive, narcissistic snowflakes on college campuses just can't deal with being exposed to ideas and opinions with which they disagree, so they lash out like petulant children with acute impulse control issues.
> 
> As silly and annoying as that is on campus, it pales in comparison to when the President of the United States of America, the Leader of the Free World, acts that way.
> 
> I think it's beneath the dignity of the office, which isn't surprising coming from him, a man who has been behaving this way since he got into the race.
> 
> I have no doubt that, if he had a (D) after his name, the same people who are so thrilled by this behavior would be apoplectic in anger.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There would not be the biased MSM with a D in that case!  With 96% donating to Hillary the biased MSM wouldn't be doing 89% of first days president trump negative news.  By the way there are links providing facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Negative actions result in negative reporting
> 
> Maybe if Trump began acting like an adult, he would get better coverage
Click to expand...


Sure... and if the MSM acted like professionals we wouldn't have this!!!

GEEZ I am encouraged by Trump calling out fakes and biased news.
Here is what started this issue but of course YOU and your lemming like people can't ever admit the biased MSM continual and truly disgusting
efforts in making fake news!

Now these professional journalists make these comments first to a guy who isn't polished, who isn't presidential AND THANK GOD for that!
Remember these dipheads SAID IT first... *go for it Mr. President!!
AGAIN she shot the first cannon!*
Mika Brzezinski said, “_Nothing makes a man feel better than making a fake cover of a magazine about himself, lying every day and destroying the country.”_
Brzezinski then said,_ “He’s covering his hands here because they’re teensy.”
“Let’s say someone came into NBC and took over NBC, and started tweeting wildly about people’s appearances, bullying people, talking about people in the competition, lying every day, undermining his managers, throwing them under the [bus] — that person would be thrown out,_” Brzezinski said, according to Raw Story. “_It’s just not normal behavior. In fact, there would be concerns that the person who runs the company is out of his mind.”_
What Did Mika Brzezinski Say to Prompt Donald Trump’s ‘Face-Lift’ Tweets?


*Fake News: Associated Press Engulfed in CNN-Level Scandal as It Covers Up Invention of Imaginary Pruitt Meeting*
Environmental Protection Agency Administrator Scott Pruitt’s schedule showed he was slated to meet with Dow CEO Andrew Liveris on March 9 for about a half-hour at a Houston hotel. Rachelle Schikorra, a spokeswoman for Dow, said the formal meeting “never happened due to schedule conflicts.”

EPA spokeswoman Liz Bowman also said the formal meeting was canceled. She said Pruitt and Liveris did have a “brief introduction in passing” at the energy conference in Houston they were both attending.

“They did not discuss chlorpyrifos,” Bowman said. “During the same trip he also met with the Canadian minister of natural resources, and CEOs and executives from other companies attending the trade show.”
Correction: EPA-Dow Chemical story


----------



## basquebromance

"That vulgarity is not a shame with Trump's voters. It's a bond. They love that about him. He doesn't make them feel stupid." - Bill Maher


----------



## skye

basquebromance said:


> "That vulgarity is not a shame with Trump's voters. It's a bond. They love that about him. He doesn't make them feel stupid." - Bill Maher




And what about the vulgarity of the  left wing   media?

I think it's appalling.   Much worse than Trump.


----------



## pwjohn

TNHarley said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can he just be the President of Zingers and step aside for some one who wants to be Commander in Chief?
> 
> 
> 
> Why? We have been without for years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah, everything Trump does is OK because you say everyone does it.  That excuse is tired bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you even read what i wrote?
Click to expand...


A pointless waste of time for sure.


----------



## Camp

Not too many folks denying trumps cowardice in this thread. If he did nothing wrong, why is so afraid of addressing this issue in a public forum like a press conference?


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

"where to begin? Trump's tweet is a buffet of shit.

turning away someone who is bleeding badly? that sounds like Trump's healthcare plan" - Colbert


----------



## basquebromance

"I love Twitter.... it's like owning your own newspaper--- without the losses." - Trump in 2012


----------



## basquebromance

the media cared more about Mika's facelift than protecting Americans from foreign murderers in our streets. Let that sink in


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

RDD_1210 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will libs lean the mean of sarcasm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will you begin to grasp the English language?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand English perfectly.  In fact,* I have been speaking it most of my life*!  What's your excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have evidence to the contrary.
Click to expand...


Apparently you don't!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

playtime said:


>


*President* Trump did not say that.


----------



## Muhammed

Camp said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I can't understand is Trump's insistence on lying
> 
> Why the made up story about Mika "Bleeding from the face" if it is so easily disproven?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're all waiting breathlessly for you to disprove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the brainwashed trump cult followers could be part of the "We're" you claim to speak for that would ask such a stupid question. Close up photo's, video's and witnesses confirm that trump lied in his vulgar tweet. I think there is even a thread here at USMB with a big photo of her face to prove the lie. Not a single photo or image of any kind or witness supports trumps lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has admitted it, jackass.
> 
> “I said, ‘Guys! What did he tweet?’ Willie [Geist] showed me, and I started laughing, and said, ‘Sh-t. I kind of wanted to keep that to myself,’” she said, referring to the procedure, which tightened the skin under her neck.
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/06/30/mika-trump-had-gushed-how-incredible-my-surgery-looked/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She admitted having a procedure done, not to going to an event with an open would leaking blood on her face. The procedure was never in question. What is in question is trump lying about her having blood on her face. That is the lie.
Click to expand...

I've seen no evidence that it is a lie. The fact is that Trump humiliated her by letting the cat out of the bag regarding her cosmetic surgery the day that she accused him of trying to destroy the country on nationwide television. Apparently he got sick of her shit and decided to hit her where it hurts.

He also referred to her "Low I.Q. Crazy Mika". She knows that is true, so it hurt and humiliated her. I've seen her enough to know she's not the brightest bulb on the tree and likely has a below average I.Q. And as far as her being "crazy", I'd have to agree with Trump there too. However the technical term is neurotic. People who are bulimic and/or anorexic are considered to be neurotic.

I used to work as a high priced personal trainer and nutritionist and because of that experience I can tell just by looking at her that she suffers from an eating disorder.

If Trump wanted to be really mean he would have called her obese. Then she would have ran to the toilet and stuck her finger down her throat.


----------



## Muhammed

Camp said:


> Not too many folks denying trumps cowardice in this thread. If he did nothing wrong, why is so afraid of addressing this issue in a public forum like a press conference?


Why the hell would he hold a press conference about Mika's plastic surgery and mental illness?


----------



## playtime

mudwhistle said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's plain cuckoo for Trump trying to hurt Mika and Joe by tweeting that Mika had a facelift ...when trump is like on his third plastic surgery job ... his eyes are 'turning Japanese'' from all of them... and while his trophy wife has had every plastic surgery that ever existed from boob job, to face lifts and eye lifts and Botox etc etc
> 
> He's an infantile idiot, and an embarrassment to the Presidency...
> 
> 
> 
> Mika and Joe are a couple of assholes.
> 
> I have no sympathy for them
> 
> 
> Maybe they should focus on the news and stop trying to be a thorn in the presidents side. But they have no incentive to be honorable journalists because trashing Trump is too lucrative.
Click to expand...


they are pundits.  not 'journalists'  anymore than hannity is  or what was his name again...... oh ya.... bill o'reilly  *was* .

& MSNBC makes no qualms about being a political talk station;  unlike FOX - where for years they toted being  'fair & balanced'   & they sure as shit don't have  'news'   anywhere in their title.  nor has MSNBC ever gone to court for the right to lie either.


----------



## playtime

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *President* Trump did not say that.
Click to expand...


Drumpf said or didn't say what?


----------



## playtime

Darkwind said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats Worse,What Trump Said About Mika Zenzbrinski, Or The Outlandish Things Joe Biden Has Said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worrying about "what's worse" is among the central failings among the American people.  When two actions are both reprehensible, it doesn't matter whether one's worse than the other.  Two wrongs do not make "a right" and just because someone else "jumps off a cliff" doesn't mean one should too.  (_tu quoque_)  Far too much focus is placed on who's worse when the focus rightly belongs on "what I/we/they are doing to be better than s/he/they who acted odiously."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree to a point.
> 
> The din of the media and its insults to Republicans, conservatives (There is a difference), and any President that is not progressive has reached cartoonish proportions.  The American psyche has always been to fight back when pushed.  The media is now trying to hide behind the "Well, he is the President and must act better than we do" meme.  In essesnce, they are saying, "Yeah, we're bullying you and we're going to beat you up and take your lunch money, and because you're supposed to be better than I am, you cannot fight back!"
> 
> Trump should fight back.  However, he does need to show a bit more class about it.
> 
> The sad part in all of this is that if it had been a Progressive President and he had made such remarks about a Republican woman, the media would have been so silent the sound of it would have reached the Himalaya's.
> 
> This is the problem when a double standard is exercised over long periods of time.  Those who have been on the brunt of it, no longer care if the retaliation is crude and boorish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sad part in all of this is that if it had been a Progressive President and he had made such remarks about a Republican woman, the media would have been so silent the sound of it would have reached the Himalaya's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so.  Then again, we haven't had a POTUS in recent memory who's lowered themselves to the level Trump has.  The fact of the matter is that as POTUS, one is "above it all;" thus one should comport oneself accordingly.
> 
> The reason for the outcry -- outcry that's coming from all respectable quarters -- is Trump's debasing himself and more importantly the office of the president.  Effrontery is beneath the office.  The man holding the office can think it if he wants to, but he has to have the restraint to refrain from plying his acrid brume of oppressively caustic oral effluvium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said, had a Democrat President said it, there would be silence from the media, or excuses.
> 
> After all, look at how many of our Democrat elected office holders speak about Republican women now.  It is every bit as crass and crude and outrageous.  I won't defend Trump because his manner is crude and juvenile.  I just don't turn a blind eye to what the other side is doing as well.
Click to expand...


oh please give some bona fide examples from unbiased verifiable sources that can back you up.


----------



## playtime

MarathonMike said:


> IResist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the right crucifying President Obama for far less.
> 
> 
> 
> You do? For far less you say? Please give us an example from your memory banks of this crucifying.
Click to expand...


for not wearing a flagpin

or for wearing a brown suit

or obama   didn't put his hand over his heart during anthem

or obama didn't mention 'god'

obama flagpin criticised - Google Search

obama brown suit criticised - Google Search

obama natioal anthemriticised - Google Search

obama not saying god in thanksgiving speech  criticed - Google Search




_*
will that do?*_


----------



## playtime

Darkwind said:


> A simple google search on attacks on Republican women will yield plenty of material to read.



you make the accusation... it is your burden to prove it.   if it is so damn easy, then you would have shown it.

but you don't....

so you can't.....


----------



## playtime

Darkwind said:


> Have a nice day.




which =  ' i ain't got nuthin' '


----------



## playtime

Darkwind said:


> On Kellyanne Conway..
> 
> Watch: Democratic rep makes crude sex joke about Kellyanne Conway
> 
> Democratic congressman jokes Kellyanne Conway 'looked kind of familiar' kneeling on the White House couch
> 
> 
> Honesty only takes a willingness to look at both sides, to really look deep at your own side and not just point to the other side as evil.



oh holy cow.... those aren't unbiased sources.   the BLAZE???????????   really???????????????????


----------



## playtime

rightwinger said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left    wing media likes to dish it out, but can't take it????
> 
> Well, not anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You consider Trump's childish insults to be a "knockout"?
> 
> Mika baited him into a rant that showed the world Trump is losing it
Click to expand...


i was watching it live & when she made that dig... i said to myself, that i hoped tinkles was watching, because NO DOUBT that was gonna irk him & he's gonna  light up the twittersphere.


----------



## playtime

skye said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left    wing media likes to dish it out, but can't take it????
> 
> Well, not anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You consider Trump's childish insults to be a "knockout"?
> 
> Mika baited him into a rant that showed the world Trump is losing it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's insult is ok.
> 
> I'm sure Brzezinski  got the point.
Click to expand...


she _*made*_ the point.


----------



## Mac1958

healthmyths said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what triggered the President's response.
> 
> 
> 
> I've very glad to see you use the word "triggered".
> 
> When I think of that term, I think of the hypersensitive, narcissistic snowflakes on college campuses just can't deal with being exposed to ideas and opinions with which they disagree, so they lash out like petulant children with acute impulse control issues.
> 
> As silly and annoying as that is on campus, it pales in comparison to when the President of the United States of America, the Leader of the Free World, acts that way.
> 
> I think it's beneath the dignity of the office, which isn't surprising coming from him, a man who has been behaving this way since he got into the race.
> 
> I have no doubt that, if he had a (D) after his name, the same people who are so thrilled by this behavior would be apoplectic in anger.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There would not be the biased MSM with a D in that case!  With 96% donating to Hillary the biased MSM wouldn't be doing 89% of first days president trump negative news.  By the way there are links providing facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Negative actions result in negative reporting
> 
> Maybe if Trump began acting like an adult, he would get better coverage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure... and if the MSM acted like professionals we wouldn't have this!!!
> 
> GEEZ I am encouraged by Trump calling out fakes and biased news.
> Here is what started this issue but of course YOU and your lemming like people can't ever admit the biased MSM continual and truly disgusting
> efforts in making fake news!
> 
> Now these professional journalists make these comments first to a guy who isn't polished, who isn't presidential AND THANK GOD for that!
> Remember these dipheads SAID IT first... *go for it Mr. President!!
> AGAIN she shot the first cannon!*
> Mika Brzezinski said, “_Nothing makes a man feel better than making a fake cover of a magazine about himself, lying every day and destroying the country.”_
> Brzezinski then said,_ “He’s covering his hands here because they’re teensy.”
> “Let’s say someone came into NBC and took over NBC, and started tweeting wildly about people’s appearances, bullying people, talking about people in the competition, lying every day, undermining his managers, throwing them under the [bus] — that person would be thrown out,_” Brzezinski said, according to Raw Story. “_It’s just not normal behavior. In fact, there would be concerns that the person who runs the company is out of his mind.”_
> What Did Mika Brzezinski Say to Prompt Donald Trump’s ‘Face-Lift’ Tweets?
> 
> 
> *Fake News: Associated Press Engulfed in CNN-Level Scandal as It Covers Up Invention of Imaginary Pruitt Meeting*
> Environmental Protection Agency Administrator Scott Pruitt’s schedule showed he was slated to meet with Dow CEO Andrew Liveris on March 9 for about a half-hour at a Houston hotel. Rachelle Schikorra, a spokeswoman for Dow, said the formal meeting “never happened due to schedule conflicts.”
> 
> EPA spokeswoman Liz Bowman also said the formal meeting was canceled. She said Pruitt and Liveris did have a “brief introduction in passing” at the energy conference in Houston they were both attending.
> 
> “They did not discuss chlorpyrifos,” Bowman said. “During the same trip he also met with the Canadian minister of natural resources, and CEOs and executives from other companies attending the trade show.”
> Correction: EPA-Dow Chemical story
Click to expand...

None of this, NONE of it, has anything to do with his behaviors.

The press doesn't make him say or "tweet" things that are an ongoing national embarrassment.

This is about Trump, his temperament, his psychological condition, and his fitness for the most critical job on the planet.

It's not about the press, or Hillary, or Obama, or Mickey Mouse.
.


----------



## RealDave

basquebromance said:


> there will never come a more entertaining president!



That is what happens when you are sofa king stupid to elect a reality show host as President of the United States.


----------



## RealDave

Poor poor Doinnie.  The press is attacking him.

Bull Fucking Shit.

Don't blame the press for reporting the stupid shit you do.  That is their job.  If you don't want the press to keep reporting it, STOP DOING STUPID SHIT.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

playtime said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *President* Trump did not say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drumpf said or didn't say what?
Click to expand...


Your pic in the sig line.   President Lincoln did say that quote, and President John F. Kennedy did say the quote, but President Trump did not.

He was not President at the time.

It is just a liberal being intellectually dishonest.  Nothing to see here.  Move along!


----------



## deanrd

Trump is a typical Republican in many respects.


----------



## Camp

Muhammed said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not too many folks denying trumps cowardice in this thread. If he did nothing wrong, why is so afraid of addressing this issue in a public forum like a press conference?
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell would he hold a press conference about Mika's plastic surgery and mental illness?
Click to expand...

He should explain why he lied. He should prove he is not a degenerate coward.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

After months of being vile, Mika squeaks "he HIT me!"

It's comical is what it is.


----------



## healthmyths

Mac1958 said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what triggered the President's response.
> 
> 
> 
> I've very glad to see you use the word "triggered".
> 
> When I think of that term, I think of the hypersensitive, narcissistic snowflakes on college campuses just can't deal with being exposed to ideas and opinions with which they disagree, so they lash out like petulant children with acute impulse control issues.
> 
> As silly and annoying as that is on campus, it pales in comparison to when the President of the United States of America, the Leader of the Free World, acts that way.
> 
> I think it's beneath the dignity of the office, which isn't surprising coming from him, a man who has been behaving this way since he got into the race.
> 
> I have no doubt that, if he had a (D) after his name, the same people who are so thrilled by this behavior would be apoplectic in anger.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There would not be the biased MSM with a D in that case!  With 96% donating to Hillary the biased MSM wouldn't be doing 89% of first days president trump negative news.  By the way there are links providing facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Negative actions result in negative reporting
> 
> Maybe if Trump began acting like an adult, he would get better coverage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure... and if the MSM acted like professionals we wouldn't have this!!!
> 
> GEEZ I am encouraged by Trump calling out fakes and biased news.
> Here is what started this issue but of course YOU and your lemming like people can't ever admit the biased MSM continual and truly disgusting
> efforts in making fake news!
> 
> Now these professional journalists make these comments first to a guy who isn't polished, who isn't presidential AND THANK GOD for that!
> Remember these dipheads SAID IT first... *go for it Mr. President!!
> AGAIN she shot the first cannon!*
> Mika Brzezinski said, “_Nothing makes a man feel better than making a fake cover of a magazine about himself, lying every day and destroying the country.”_
> Brzezinski then said,_ “He’s covering his hands here because they’re teensy.”
> “Let’s say someone came into NBC and took over NBC, and started tweeting wildly about people’s appearances, bullying people, talking about people in the competition, lying every day, undermining his managers, throwing them under the [bus] — that person would be thrown out,_” Brzezinski said, according to Raw Story. “_It’s just not normal behavior. In fact, there would be concerns that the person who runs the company is out of his mind.”_
> What Did Mika Brzezinski Say to Prompt Donald Trump’s ‘Face-Lift’ Tweets?
> 
> 
> *Fake News: Associated Press Engulfed in CNN-Level Scandal as It Covers Up Invention of Imaginary Pruitt Meeting*
> Environmental Protection Agency Administrator Scott Pruitt’s schedule showed he was slated to meet with Dow CEO Andrew Liveris on March 9 for about a half-hour at a Houston hotel. Rachelle Schikorra, a spokeswoman for Dow, said the formal meeting “never happened due to schedule conflicts.”
> 
> EPA spokeswoman Liz Bowman also said the formal meeting was canceled. She said Pruitt and Liveris did have a “brief introduction in passing” at the energy conference in Houston they were both attending.
> 
> “They did not discuss chlorpyrifos,” Bowman said. “During the same trip he also met with the Canadian minister of natural resources, and CEOs and executives from other companies attending the trade show.”
> Correction: EPA-Dow Chemical story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of this, NONE of it, has anything to do with his behaviors.
> 
> The press doesn't make him say or "tweet" things that are an ongoing national embarrassment.
> 
> This is about Trump, his temperament, his psychological condition, and his fitness for the most critical job on the planet.
> 
> It's not about the press, or Hillary, or Obama, or Mickey Mouse.
> .
Click to expand...


Has everything to do with it!  I like millions like me are so disgusted with the PERSONAL attacks on president Trump by these so-called "professionals" who
are like little kids.  So like little kids they have to be admonished and treated sometimes as the kids they are!  Hence is totally right in slapping them around!

Only people who don't comprehend how woefully BIASED the MSM has been with 96% of MSM donating to Hillary, to 89% of Trump's first few months MSM coverage
being grossly negative... we the millions of people are all in favor of Trump's responses to us!  Trump's temperament for 70 years made him a billionaire and
I trust that temperament the VAST majority of the MSM and especially the lemmings that believe the MSM!
Trump deals with facts in the decisions he makes.  Prior to that he is human and I have no problem!


----------



## eddiew

Camp said:


> Not too many folks denying trumps cowardice in this thread. If he did nothing wrong, why is so afraid of addressing this issue in a public forum like a press conference?


Everyone knows he's a sick man  People asking leading questions  finding fault with him  will only lead to him striking back ,,,He needs pats on the back and for the next 3+ years they ain't coming except from  a few of his asskissers


----------



## eddiew

Muhammed said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I can't understand is Trump's insistence on lying
> 
> Why the made up story about Mika "Bleeding from the face" if it is so easily disproven?
> 
> 
> 
> We're all waiting breathlessly for you to disprove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the brainwashed trump cult followers could be part of the "We're" you claim to speak for that would ask such a stupid question. Close up photo's, video's and witnesses confirm that trump lied in his vulgar tweet. I think there is even a thread here at USMB with a big photo of her face to prove the lie. Not a single photo or image of any kind or witness supports trumps lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has admitted it, jackass.
> 
> “I said, ‘Guys! What did he tweet?’ Willie [Geist] showed me, and I started laughing, and said, ‘Sh-t. I kind of wanted to keep that to myself,’” she said, referring to the procedure, which tightened the skin under her neck.
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/06/30/mika-trump-had-gushed-how-incredible-my-surgery-looked/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She admitted having a procedure done, not to going to an event with an open would leaking blood on her face. The procedure was never in question. What is in question is trump lying about her having blood on her face. That is the lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen no evidence that it is a lie. The fact is that Trump humiliated her by letting the cat out of the bag regarding her cosmetic surgery the day that she accused him of trying to destroy the country on nationwide television. Apparently he got sick of her shit and decided to hit her where it hurts.
> 
> He also referred to her "Low I.Q. Crazy Mika". She knows that is true, so it hurt and humiliated her. I've seen her enough to know she's not the brightest bulb on the tree and likely has a below average I.Q. And as far as her being "crazy", I'd have to agree with Trump there too. However the technical term is neurotic. People who are bulimic and/or anorexic are considered to be neurotic.
> 
> I used to work as a high priced personal trainer and nutritionist and because of that experience I can tell just by looking at her that she suffers from an eating disorder.
> 
> If Trump wanted to be really mean he would have called her obese. Then she would have ran to the toilet and stuck her finger down her throat.
Click to expand...

She's sick not the brightest??  Crazy? It takes one to know one   Now look at Trump  A real sicko


----------



## protectionist

Divine.Wind said:


> Nope, just like I don't have evidence you are NOT giving blowjobs to gangbangers for a dollar a dozen.



Looks like I really tweaked your pride nerve.  Hang in there.


----------



## sealybobo

Camp said:


> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *


But even if he swallows his pride and apologizes you know it's not sincere and he will do it again. The people who voted for him don't care. I'm hoping moderates and independents wake up.

But most important is the economy. If it's going well they won't care that he's not doing any better than Obama did. Republicans are held to a much lower standard. Wages, unemployment, war, debt, our standing with the rest of the world. Republicans don't judge Republicans harshly.


----------



## protectionist

Divine.Wind said:


> Or racist, lying stolen valor scumbag.  Agreed.


  You agreed that Trump is better than Obama (the racist, jihadist, lying scumbag).  I agree with your agreement.


----------



## protectionist

healthmyths said:


> Has everything to do with it!  I like millions like me are so disgusted with the PERSONAL attacks on president Trump by these so-called "professionals" who
> are like little kids.  So like little kids they have to be admonished and treated sometimes as the kids they are!  Hence is totally right in slapping them around!
> 
> Only people who don't comprehend how woefully BIASED the MSM has been with 96% of MSM donating to Hillary, to 89% of Trump's first few months MSM coverage
> being grossly negative... we the millions of people are all in favor of Trump's responses to us!  Trump's temperament for 70 years made him a billionaire and
> I trust that temperament the VAST majority of the MSM and especially the lemmings that believe the MSM!
> Trump deals with facts in the decisions he makes.  Prior to that he is human and I have no problem!


Agree 100%!   Trumps tweets are only "embarassment" to those who see the usual  pretentious, BS behavior as being normal, and "presidential".. Those of us who voted for Trump, and still support him, see his tweets as NORMAL behavior for non-Washington, ordinary people like us. We like his tweets, as they represent honesty, and good reprimands to mouthy jerks, who engage in the worst behavior anyone has ever seen in politics.

Trump has set a new (and improved) definition for what is 'presidential"  - It includes HONESTY and directness.  

Keep tweeting Donald.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## protectionist

Divine.Wind said:


>


  This photo is NOT EVIDENCE of a damn thing. LOL


----------



## Mac1958

healthmyths said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've very glad to see you use the word "triggered".
> 
> When I think of that term, I think of the hypersensitive, narcissistic snowflakes on college campuses just can't deal with being exposed to ideas and opinions with which they disagree, so they lash out like petulant children with acute impulse control issues.
> 
> As silly and annoying as that is on campus, it pales in comparison to when the President of the United States of America, the Leader of the Free World, acts that way.
> 
> I think it's beneath the dignity of the office, which isn't surprising coming from him, a man who has been behaving this way since he got into the race.
> 
> I have no doubt that, if he had a (D) after his name, the same people who are so thrilled by this behavior would be apoplectic in anger.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> There would not be the biased MSM with a D in that case!  With 96% donating to Hillary the biased MSM wouldn't be doing 89% of first days president trump negative news.  By the way there are links providing facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Negative actions result in negative reporting
> 
> Maybe if Trump began acting like an adult, he would get better coverage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure... and if the MSM acted like professionals we wouldn't have this!!!
> 
> GEEZ I am encouraged by Trump calling out fakes and biased news.
> Here is what started this issue but of course YOU and your lemming like people can't ever admit the biased MSM continual and truly disgusting
> efforts in making fake news!
> 
> Now these professional journalists make these comments first to a guy who isn't polished, who isn't presidential AND THANK GOD for that!
> Remember these dipheads SAID IT first... *go for it Mr. President!!
> AGAIN she shot the first cannon!*
> Mika Brzezinski said, “_Nothing makes a man feel better than making a fake cover of a magazine about himself, lying every day and destroying the country.”_
> Brzezinski then said,_ “He’s covering his hands here because they’re teensy.”
> “Let’s say someone came into NBC and took over NBC, and started tweeting wildly about people’s appearances, bullying people, talking about people in the competition, lying every day, undermining his managers, throwing them under the [bus] — that person would be thrown out,_” Brzezinski said, according to Raw Story. “_It’s just not normal behavior. In fact, there would be concerns that the person who runs the company is out of his mind.”_
> What Did Mika Brzezinski Say to Prompt Donald Trump’s ‘Face-Lift’ Tweets?
> 
> 
> *Fake News: Associated Press Engulfed in CNN-Level Scandal as It Covers Up Invention of Imaginary Pruitt Meeting*
> Environmental Protection Agency Administrator Scott Pruitt’s schedule showed he was slated to meet with Dow CEO Andrew Liveris on March 9 for about a half-hour at a Houston hotel. Rachelle Schikorra, a spokeswoman for Dow, said the formal meeting “never happened due to schedule conflicts.”
> 
> EPA spokeswoman Liz Bowman also said the formal meeting was canceled. She said Pruitt and Liveris did have a “brief introduction in passing” at the energy conference in Houston they were both attending.
> 
> “They did not discuss chlorpyrifos,” Bowman said. “During the same trip he also met with the Canadian minister of natural resources, and CEOs and executives from other companies attending the trade show.”
> Correction: EPA-Dow Chemical story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of this, NONE of it, has anything to do with his behaviors.
> 
> The press doesn't make him say or "tweet" things that are an ongoing national embarrassment.
> 
> This is about Trump, his temperament, his psychological condition, and his fitness for the most critical job on the planet.
> 
> It's not about the press, or Hillary, or Obama, or Mickey Mouse.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has everything to do with it!  I like millions like me are so disgusted with the PERSONAL attacks on president Trump by these so-called "professionals" who
> are like little kids.  So like little kids they have to be admonished and treated sometimes as the kids they are!  Hence is totally right in slapping them around!
> 
> Only people who don't comprehend how woefully BIASED the MSM has been with 96% of MSM donating to Hillary, to 89% of Trump's first few months MSM coverage
> being grossly negative... we the millions of people are all in favor of Trump's responses to us!  Trump's temperament for 70 years made him a billionaire and
> I trust that temperament the VAST majority of the MSM and especially the lemmings that believe the MSM!
> Trump deals with facts in the decisions he makes.  Prior to that he is human and I have no problem!
Click to expand...

Can we agree that there is one person who is ultimately responsible for Trump's behaviors, and that's Trump himself?
.


----------



## boedicca

Meanwhile, in reality, normal people don't care about tweets.

Just sayin'.


----------



## protectionist

Care4all said:


> yes, it is what I've heard and I do believe it and with his behavior, have no reason to believe otherwise....
> 
> he's disengaged with his job and only concerned about himself.....his ratings, his feelings, his reality tv show that he thinks is actually his job....
> 
> he's just plain crazy, yes, mentally ill, with no interest in being president of the USA is how I view him, and he's dangerous to our nation in that capacity....
> 
> he knows nothing about being president and he doesn't want to engage himself in the details....like he knows nothing about what's in the health care bill and talks to us about it like we are 3 years old....''it's a good bill, you are going to like it'' bullcrap without ever talking details....it's just bizarre!!!


Obviously, they've GOT YOU PROGRAMMED.  Is there a doctor in the house ?


----------



## protectionist

playtime said:


> i don't get why he starts the crap.  he self sabotages himself
> 
> every
> 
> freakin'
> 
> time
> 
> he
> 
> gets.


Only in the minds of his detractors (and they are just fabricating)


----------



## Uncensored2008

ClosedCaption said:


> Can he just be the President of Zingers and step aside for some one who wants to be Commander in Chief?



Why? The job was empty for 8 years of the prancing fairy Obama...


----------



## Uncensored2008

TNHarley said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can he just be the President of Zingers and step aside for some one who wants to be Commander in Chief?
> 
> 
> 
> Why? We have been without for years
Click to expand...


Dammit Harley, you beat me again...


----------



## protectionist

Care4all said:


> it's plain cuckoo for Trump trying to hurt Mika and Joe by tweeting that Mika had a facelift ...when trump is like on his third plastic surgery job ... his eyes are 'turning Japanese'' from all of them... and while his trophy wife has had every plastic surgery that ever existed from boob job, to face lifts and eye lifts and Botox etc etc
> 
> He's an infantile idiot, and an embarrassment to the Presidency...


He wasn't trying to hurt her. He just mentioned that she had a facelift, and that was the reason for her face bleeding.  You are fabricating.  What else is new ?  ho hum


----------



## Uncensored2008

protectionist said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's plain cuckoo for Trump trying to hurt Mika and Joe by tweeting that Mika had a facelift ...when trump is like on his third plastic surgery job ... his eyes are 'turning Japanese'' from all of them... and while his trophy wife has had every plastic surgery that ever existed from boob job, to face lifts and eye lifts and Botox etc etc
> 
> He's an infantile idiot, and an embarrassment to the Presidency...
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't trying to hurt her. He just mentioned that she had a facelift, and that was the reason for her face bleeding.  You are fabricating.  What else is new ?  ho hum
Click to expand...


Her face lift, or many face lifts, are not good.






They make women look strange


----------



## protectionist

Coyote said:


> How plastic surgery works:  http://nypost.com/2017/06/30/mr-president-lets-talk-about-how-a-facelift-works/
> 
> _The co-hosts denied that Brzezinski had undergone the procedure — but even if she had, *and then flown down to Mar-A-Lago against doctor’s orders, it’s incredibly unlikely that she’d have shed any blood,* according to cosmetic surgeon Darren Smith.
> 
> 
> “There should not, in normal circumstances, be bleeding,” the New York City-based doctor tells Allure. While bruising is likely, he says, *“it would be very unusual to see actual external bleeding after a facelift.* Aside from maybe 24 to 48 hours after surgery; there could be a few drops of blood that leak when the drains are removed or peek through at the incision line.”
> 
> 
> Not exactly a bloodbath._​


None of this is evidence that there wasn't bleeding from a facelift.  You're grasping at straws.


----------



## protectionist

Divine.Wind said:


> Soon-to-be-President Pence will be fine.  I'm more curious who will be the new VP.  Rubio would be my choice.


Your political dreams are even more screwball than your Ivanka panting.


----------



## protectionist

Xelor said:


> I don't think so.  Then again, we haven't had a POTUS in recent memory who's lowered themselves to the level Trump has.  The fact of the matter is that as POTUS, one is "above it all;" thus one should comport oneself accordingly.
> 
> The reason for the outcry -- outcry that's coming from all respectable quarters -- is Trump's debasing himself and more importantly the office of the president.  Effrontery is beneath the office.  The man holding the office can think it if he wants to, but he has to have the restraint to refrain from plying his acrid brume of oppressively caustic oral effluvium.


He hasn't lowered ANYTHING.  He talks like THE PEOPLE.  His conduct is perfectly fine, and all this dopey criticism is just desperate attempts by enemies to derail him.. All a failure.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Uncensored2008 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can he just be the President of Zingers and step aside for some one who wants to be Commander in Chief?
> 
> 
> 
> Why? We have been without for years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dammit Harley, you beat me again...
Click to expand...


That's because it's so original


----------



## Divine Wind

protectionist said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This photo is NOT EVIDENCE of a damn thing. LOL
Click to expand...

1) An expected reply from someone who believes only what Trump tells him.

2) When you present evidence of bleeding or proof that picture isn't accurate, then I'll accept the premise.


----------



## Divine Wind

protectionist said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soon-to-be-President Pence will be fine.  I'm more curious who will be the new VP.  Rubio would be my choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Your political dreams are even more screwball than your Ivanka panting.
Click to expand...

$25 says Trump won't last his entire single term.  $50 says he won't be reelected.  Bet?

Pssst.  That's a $75 loss to you if he resigns.


----------



## tigerred59

*Trump is a bitch..... and he's a woman hater. But then again, most gay men are!!*


----------



## eddiew

sealybobo said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> But even if he swallows his pride and apologizes you know it's not sincere and he will do it again. The people who voted for him don't care. I'm hoping moderates and independents wake up.
> 
> But most important is the economy. If it's going well they won't care that he's not doing any better than Obama did. Republicans are held to a much lower standard. Wages, unemployment, war, debt, our standing with the rest of the world. Republicans don't judge Republicans harshly.
Click to expand...

And after Dems do the dirty work Republicans run a victory lap


----------



## Muhammed

Camp said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not too many folks denying trumps cowardice in this thread. If he did nothing wrong, why is so afraid of addressing this issue in a public forum like a press conference?
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell would he hold a press conference about Mika's plastic surgery and mental illness?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should explain why he lied. He should prove he is not a degenerate coward.
Click to expand...

He didn't lie about her in the first place, jackass.


----------



## Divine Wind

Uncensored2008 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's plain cuckoo for Trump trying to hurt Mika and Joe by tweeting that Mika had a facelift ...when trump is like on his third plastic surgery job ... his eyes are 'turning Japanese'' from all of them... and while his trophy wife has had every plastic surgery that ever existed from boob job, to face lifts and eye lifts and Botox etc etc
> 
> He's an infantile idiot, and an embarrassment to the Presidency...
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't trying to hurt her. He just mentioned that she had a facelift, and that was the reason for her face bleeding.  You are fabricating.  What else is new ?  ho hum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her face lift, or many face lifts, are not good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They make women look strange
Click to expand...

Agreed.  Not a fan of elective facelifts, boob jobs, etc.  It's vain and superficial.  Obviously common among show business people and politics, which is "show business for ugly people".  Sure, the results in appearance can be stunning but appearance isn't everything.

Celebrity plastic surgery gone awry - Photos 	  - Washington Times

Kellyanne Conway Runs Like Hell from Trump's Twitter Attack on Mika Brzezinski

Ivanka Trump, Before and After


----------



## eddiew

Muhammed said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not too many folks denying trumps cowardice in this thread. If he did nothing wrong, why is so afraid of addressing this issue in a public forum like a press conference?
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell would he hold a press conference about Mika's plastic surgery and mental illness?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should explain why he lied. He should prove he is not a degenerate coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't lie about her in the first place, jackass.
Click to expand...

She was bloody  and has a low IQ ??  Come on Moe  stop protecting this AH


----------



## protectionist

tigerred59 said:


> *Trump is a bitch..... and he's a woman hater. But then again, most gay men are!!*


HA HA.  Just can't handle it that your racist, faggot, jihadi boy is gone and forgotten. In the trash can of history.


----------



## protectionist

Divine.Wind said:


> $25 says Trump won't last his entire single term.  $50 says he won't be reelected.  Bet?
> 
> Pssst.  That's a $75 loss to you if he resigns.


He'll still be president in 2024.  Then Pence for 8 more years.  Newsflash >  Democrats died in 2014, (and they ain't coming back)  

SCOTUS, President, Congress >> all Republican/Conservative.  YAY!!!


----------



## protectionist

Divine.Wind said:


> 1) An expected reply from someone who believes only what Trump tells him.
> 
> 2) When you present evidence of bleeding or proof that picture isn't accurate, then I'll accept the premise.


The picture means nothing..  It could have been taken 5 years ago.  Stelter (CNN) had *no source* for it. Just another example of FAKE NEWS.   Are you dumb ?


----------



## bripat9643

sealybobo said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> But even if he swallows his pride and apologizes you know it's not sincere and he will do it again. The people who voted for him don't care. I'm hoping moderates and independents wake up.
> 
> But most important is the economy. If it's going well they won't care that he's not doing any better than Obama did. Republicans are held to a much lower standard. Wages, unemployment, war, debt, our standing with the rest of the world. Republicans don't judge Republicans harshly.
Click to expand...

Why would he apologize?  I can't imagine anything dumber than that.


----------



## sealybobo

bripat9643 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> But even if he swallows his pride and apologizes you know it's not sincere and he will do it again. The people who voted for him don't care. I'm hoping moderates and independents wake up.
> 
> But most important is the economy. If it's going well they won't care that he's not doing any better than Obama did. Republicans are held to a much lower standard. Wages, unemployment, war, debt, our standing with the rest of the world. Republicans don't judge Republicans harshly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would he apologize?  I can't imagine anything dumber than that.
Click to expand...

Yes it wouldn't be presidential.

If you have a dictator you can't get out of office.

Trump was right once. Elections are rigged.


----------



## eddiew

bripat9643 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> But even if he swallows his pride and apologizes you know it's not sincere and he will do it again. The people who voted for him don't care. I'm hoping moderates and independents wake up.
> 
> But most important is the economy. If it's going well they won't care that he's not doing any better than Obama did. Republicans are held to a much lower standard. Wages, unemployment, war, debt, our standing with the rest of the world. Republicans don't judge Republicans harshly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would he apologize?  I can't imagine anything dumber than that.
Click to expand...

Owning up to his many mistakes  would make him more of a man  rather than the orange anus he's made of himself


----------



## peach174

tigerred59 said:


> *Trump is a bitch..... and he's a woman hater. But then again, most gay men are!!*



Really?
Then why did he sign bill HR 255- Promoting Women Entrepreneurship introduced by a woman Dem.  Singned by President Trump on Feb. 28th 
Promoting Women in Entrepreneurship Act (H.R. 255)


----------



## Divine Wind

protectionist said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> $25 says Trump won't last his entire single term.  $50 says he won't be reelected.  Bet?
> 
> Pssst.  That's a $75 loss to you if he resigns.
> 
> 
> 
> He'll still be president in 2024.  Then Pence for 8 more years.  Newsflash >  Democrats died in 2014, (and they ain't coming back)
> 
> SCOTUS, President, Congress >> all Republican/Conservative.  YAY!!!
Click to expand...

So it's a bet or not?  Talk is cheap and if I'm going to waste my time with you, I'd like to come away with a few years of USMB Gold Memberships.


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> ....Elections are rigged.


Which is exactly what the Russians want you to believe, eh Comrade?


----------



## Divine Wind

protectionist said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) An expected reply from someone who believes only what Trump tells him.
> 
> 2) When you present evidence of bleeding or proof that picture isn't accurate, then I'll accept the premise.
> 
> 
> 
> The picture means nothing..  It could have been taken 5 years ago.  Stelter (CNN) had *no source* for it. Just another example of FAKE NEWS.   Are you dumb ?
Click to expand...

Translation:  _You are 100% correct DW!_

No worries, kid.  One day you'll either see the errors of your ways or die a bitter old man who feels the world owes him a life.


----------



## Issa

I'm not a democract, didn't vote for Hillary nor Bernie....but Trump do represent the 27% or so that voted for him (dumb, uneducated, violent, ignorant,  vulgar, greedy, bully, paranoid group of people).
I swear it never fails every Trump supporter fits that category but again in a real democracy , Trump wouldn't be a president without the majority of people voting for him. 
That been said most of those ticked off Trump followers, when answering me or others will fit under those categories that I mentioned.


----------



## Issa

I'm sure our taxes help you somehow. You wish you lived here. Best state in America hands down.



skookerasbil said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is unfit to be POTUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're from California.............nobody cares what they think. In the electoral process, their input is irrelevant.
Click to expand...


----------



## Muhammed

eddiew said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not too many folks denying trumps cowardice in this thread. If he did nothing wrong, why is so afraid of addressing this issue in a public forum like a press conference?
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell would he hold a press conference about Mika's plastic surgery and mental illness?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should explain why he lied. He should prove he is not a degenerate coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't lie about her in the first place, jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was bloody  and has a low IQ ??  Come on Moe  stop protecting this AH
Click to expand...

She's not very intelligent and she knows it. And while she was growing up in her highly dysfunctional and emotionally abusive family her asshole parents and her siblings made it a point to often remind her that she was the only stupid member of the family.

She knows it, Scarborough knows it, her friends know it and Trump knows it.

She is so fucking stupid that she didn't even realize that any great leader like Trump would necessarily retaliate to her personal attacks on national television that day. Not for the personal attack on himself (she's been doing that from the get go without him saying things that would truly hurt her feelings) but for the personal attack she directed at Trump's staffers on national TV. She said they needed to be lobotomized. As their leader Trump was obligated to defend his underlings. That's part of your job when you are a leader. People who are not good leaders do not understand that.

So in retaliation he threw a brilliantly executed combination at her big three emotional soft spots, those being her stupidity, her mental illness and her body image. She misbehaved in a serious way and had to be given a spanking.


----------



## TNHarley

Issa said:


> I'm not a democract, didn't vote for Hillary nor Bernie....but Trump do represent the 27% or so that voted for him (dumb, uneducated, violent, ignorant,  vulgar, greedy, bully, paranoid group of people).
> I swear it never fails every Trump supporter fits that category but again in a real democracy , Trump wouldn't be a president without the majority of people voting for him.
> That been said most of those ticked off Trump followers, when answering me or others will fit under those categories that I mentioned.


That is the most ironic post I have ever seen


----------



## healthmyths

Issa said:


> I'm not a democract, didn't vote for Hillary nor Bernie....but Trump do represent the 27% or so that voted for him (dumb, uneducated, violent, ignorant,  vulgar, greedy, bully, paranoid group of people).
> I swear it never fails every Trump supporter fits that category but again in a real democracy , Trump wouldn't be a president without the majority of people voting for him.
> That been said most of those ticked off Trump followers, when answering me or others will fit under those categories that I mentioned.




Being a truly uneducated fool pointing fingers like you have, certainly proves the adage my Mom taught me: "_When you point at someone 3 fingers point back at you"_!

A) You can't  even spell a common simple word, "democrat!"! There is only one "c" in "democrat"!
B) You have poor grammar..."but Trump "do"??? represent the 27% .... dumb, UNEDUCATED...)!  and you are calling US uneducated.? 
Dumb shit.. your sentence should be "but Trump does  ...not "do"!  Is this your second language as I could understand!
C) You wrote: "_Trump wouldn't be president with the majority of people voting for him_"... DUH!!!  Dummy!!!  Trump is the President because the people's vote elect the
electoral college...dummy!  What you meant to say was Trump wouldn't be president if the Presidency was decided by the majority of people"!  There a simple sentence that clarifies your uneducated bungling!
By the way just a fact for you.
He is the president even though Calif/New York didn't  vote for him!  
In FACT without Calif/New York Trump actual received more votes than Hillary!
California  Hillary  8,753,788   Trump 4,483,810
New York Hillary   4,556,124   Trump 2,819,534
Total those two states:
Hillary 13,309,912  Trump  7,303,344
NOW here is where it counted!
Nationally:  Hillary got 65,844,610   oh wow she won more popular votes!  Trump 62,979,636  oh how sad!
BUT...Subtract NY/Calif total votes from both and you get:
Trump  55,676,292
Hillary: 52,534,698
SO Trump won the POPULAR vote when subtracting the totally Democrat states of NY/Calif!
Trump knew he couldn't compete in Calif/NY, so he concentrated on the rest of US!  
Trump the consummate marketer, KNEW his market! Case closed!
United States presidential election, 2016 - Wikipedia


----------



## healthmyths

Muhammed said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not too many folks denying trumps cowardice in this thread. If he did nothing wrong, why is so afraid of addressing this issue in a public forum like a press conference?
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell would he hold a press conference about Mika's plastic surgery and mental illness?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should explain why he lied. He should prove he is not a degenerate coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't lie about her in the first place, jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was bloody  and has a low IQ ??  Come on Moe  stop protecting this AH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's not very intelligent and she knows it. And while she was growing up in her highly dysfunctional and emotionally abusive family her asshole parents and her siblings made it a point to often remind her that she was the only stupid member of the family.
> 
> She knows it, Scarborough knows it, her friends know it and Trump knows it.
> 
> She is so fucking stupid that she didn't even realize that any great leader like Trump would necessarily retaliate to her personal attacks on national television that day. Not for the personal attack on himself (she's been doing that from the get go without him saying things that would truly hurt her feelings) but for the personal attack she directed at Trump's staffers on national TV. She said they needed to be lobotomized. As their leader Trump was obligated to defend his underlings. That's part of your job when you are a leader. People who are not good leaders do not understand that.
> 
> So in retaliation he threw a brilliantly executed combination at her big three emotional soft spots, those being her stupidity, her mental illness and her body image. She misbehaved in a serious way and had to be given a spanking.
Click to expand...


And guess what her Dad said about her fiancee, Scarborough/
On this morning’s Morning Joe, former U.S. National Security Adviser Zbigniew Brzezinski offered his expertise on the conflict in Gaza. It was all very insightful! But you’ll want to just skip to the end of this clip, where host Joe Scarborough attempts to ask for Brzezinski’s daughter Mika’s hand in marriage or something by insisting that _“you cannot blame what’s going on in Israel on the Bush administration.” _
This prompted Zbig to reply, “*You know, you have such a stunningly superficial knowledge of what went on that it’s almost embarrassing to listen to you*.” Burn!


----------



## usmbguest5318

Xelor said:


> I don't think so.  Then again, we haven't had a POTUS in recent memory who's lowered themselves to the level Trump has.  The fact of the matter is that as POTUS, one is "above it all;" thus one should comport oneself accordingly.
> 
> The reason for the outcry -- outcry that's coming from all respectable quarters -- is Trump's debasing himself and more importantly the office of the president.  Effrontery is beneath the office.  The man holding the office can think it if he wants to, but he has to have the restraint to refrain from plying his acrid brume of oppressively caustic oral effluvium.





protectionist said:


> He hasn't lowered ANYTHING.  He talks like THE PEOPLE.  His conduct is perfectly fine, and all this dopey criticism is just desperate attempts by enemies to derail him.. All a failure.



He "talks like" (comports himself like) some of the people, namely those in the rogues gallery of precociously maladjusted miscreants whose malignant metastasis of obloquy flows with no more restraint than the tics of one suffering from Tourette's Syndrome.


----------



## Muhammed

healthmyths said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell would he hold a press conference about Mika's plastic surgery and mental illness?
> 
> 
> 
> He should explain why he lied. He should prove he is not a degenerate coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't lie about her in the first place, jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was bloody  and has a low IQ ??  Come on Moe  stop protecting this AH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's not very intelligent and she knows it. And while she was growing up in her highly dysfunctional and emotionally abusive family her asshole parents and her siblings made it a point to often remind her that she was the only stupid member of the family.
> 
> She knows it, Scarborough knows it, her friends know it and Trump knows it.
> 
> She is so fucking stupid that she didn't even realize that any great leader like Trump would necessarily retaliate to her personal attacks on national television that day. Not for the personal attack on himself (she's been doing that from the get go without him saying things that would truly hurt her feelings) but for the personal attack she directed at Trump's staffers on national TV. She said they needed to be lobotomized. As their leader Trump was obligated to defend his underlings. That's part of your job when you are a leader. People who are not good leaders do not understand that.
> 
> So in retaliation he threw a brilliantly executed combination at her big three emotional soft spots, those being her stupidity, her mental illness and her body image. She misbehaved in a serious way and had to be given a spanking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And guess what her Dad said about her fiancee, Scarborough/
> On this morning’s Morning Joe, former U.S. National Security Adviser Zbigniew Brzezinski offered his expertise on the conflict in Gaza. It was all very insightful! But you’ll want to just skip to the end of this clip, where host Joe Scarborough attempts to ask for Brzezinski’s daughter Mika’s hand in marriage or something by insisting that _“you cannot blame what’s going on in Israel on the Bush administration.” _
> This prompted Zbig to reply, “*You know, you have such a stunningly superficial knowledge of what went on that it’s almost embarrassing to listen to you*.” Burn!
Click to expand...

Thanks for posting that clip. But that wasn't from this morning. He died a few weeks ago.


----------



## healthmyths

Muhammed said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> He should explain why he lied. He should prove he is not a degenerate coward.
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't lie about her in the first place, jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was bloody  and has a low IQ ??  Come on Moe  stop protecting this AH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's not very intelligent and she knows it. And while she was growing up in her highly dysfunctional and emotionally abusive family her asshole parents and her siblings made it a point to often remind her that she was the only stupid member of the family.
> 
> She knows it, Scarborough knows it, her friends know it and Trump knows it.
> 
> She is so fucking stupid that she didn't even realize that any great leader like Trump would necessarily retaliate to her personal attacks on national television that day. Not for the personal attack on himself (she's been doing that from the get go without him saying things that would truly hurt her feelings) but for the personal attack she directed at Trump's staffers on national TV. She said they needed to be lobotomized. As their leader Trump was obligated to defend his underlings. That's part of your job when you are a leader. People who are not good leaders do not understand that.
> 
> So in retaliation he threw a brilliantly executed combination at her big three emotional soft spots, those being her stupidity, her mental illness and her body image. She misbehaved in a serious way and had to be given a spanking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And guess what her Dad said about her fiancee, Scarborough/
> On this morning’s Morning Joe, former U.S. National Security Adviser Zbigniew Brzezinski offered his expertise on the conflict in Gaza. It was all very insightful! But you’ll want to just skip to the end of this clip, where host Joe Scarborough attempts to ask for Brzezinski’s daughter Mika’s hand in marriage or something by insisting that _“you cannot blame what’s going on in Israel on the Bush administration.” _
> This prompted Zbig to reply, “*You know, you have such a stunningly superficial knowledge of what went on that it’s almost embarrassing to listen to you*.” Burn!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for posting that clip. But that wasn't from this morning. He died a few weeks ago.
Click to expand...


OH I know that he died.  My point was Brzezinski for once was right on target regarding Scarborough really shallow thinking and then on top of that it exemplifies
Mika's apparent lack of intellectual capacity to consider Scarborough as a husband!  Speaks volumes!


----------



## Issa

Sorry for the typos and no English is not my second language it's actually my fifth. I speak it fluently and I would also write it correctly if in the right conditions.

So you subtracting two major states to make a claim? lol. I'm done......BTW you fit perfectly in the categories I mentioned above....and yes I don't know you but I'm more educated than you can ever dream of. Siding with Trump makes you dumber than the dumbest in this planet.





healthmyths said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a democract, didn't vote for Hillary nor Bernie....but Trump do represent the 27% or so that voted for him (dumb, uneducated, violent, ignorant,  vulgar, greedy, bully, paranoid group of people).
> I swear it never fails every Trump supporter fits that category but again in a real democracy , Trump wouldn't be a president without the majority of people voting for him.
> That been said most of those ticked off Trump followers, when answering me or others will fit under those categories that I mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a truly uneducated fool pointing fingers like you have, certainly proves the adage my Mom taught me: "_When you point at someone 3 fingers point back at you"_!
> 
> A) You can't  even spell a common simple word, "democrat!"! There is only one "c" in "democrat"!
> B) You have poor grammar..."but Trump "do"??? represent the 27% .... dumb, UNEDUCATED...)!  and you are calling US uneducated.?
> Dumb shit.. your sentence should be "but Trump does  ...not "do"!  Is this your second language as I could understand!
> C) You wrote: "_Trump wouldn't be president with the majority of people voting for him_"... DUH!!!  Dummy!!!  Trump is the President because the people's vote elect the
> electoral college...dummy!  What you meant to say was Trump wouldn't be president if the Presidency was decided by the majority of people"!  There a simple sentence that clarifies your uneducated bungling!
> By the way just a fact for you.
> He is the president even though Calif/New York didn't  vote for him!
> In FACT without Calif/New York Trump actual received more votes than Hillary!
> California  Hillary  8,753,788   Trump 4,483,810
> New York Hillary   4,556,124   Trump 2,819,534
> Total those two states:
> Hillary 13,309,912  Trump  7,303,344
> NOW here is where it counted!
> Nationally:  Hillary got 65,844,610   oh wow she won more popular votes!  Trump 62,979,636  oh how sad!
> BUT...Subtract NY/Calif total votes from both and you get:
> Trump  55,676,292
> Hillary: 52,534,698
> SO Trump won the POPULAR vote when subtracting the totally Democrat states of NY/Calif!
> Trump knew he couldn't compete in Calif/NY, so he concentrated on the rest of US!
> Trump the consummate marketer, KNEW his market! Case closed!
> United States presidential election, 2016 - Wikipedia
Click to expand...




healthmyths said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a democract, didn't vote for Hillary nor Bernie....but Trump do represent the 27% or so that voted for him (dumb, uneducated, violent, ignorant,  vulgar, greedy, bully, paranoid group of people).
> I swear it never fails every Trump supporter fits that category but again in a real democracy , Trump wouldn't be a president without the majority of people voting for him.
> That been said most of those ticked off Trump followers, when answering me or others will fit under those categories that I mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a truly uneducated fool pointing fingers like you have, certainly proves the adage my Mom taught me: "_When you point at someone 3 fingers point back at you"_!
> 
> A) You can't  even spell a common simple word, "democrat!"! There is only one "c" in "democrat"!
> B) You have poor grammar..."but Trump "do"??? represent the 27% .... dumb, UNEDUCATED...)!  and you are calling US uneducated.?
> Dumb shit.. your sentence should be "but Trump does  ...not "do"!  Is this your second language as I could understand!
> C) You wrote: "_Trump wouldn't be president with the majority of people voting for him_"... DUH!!!  Dummy!!!  Trump is the President because the people's vote elect the
> electoral college...dummy!  What you meant to say was Trump wouldn't be president if the Presidency was decided by the majority of people"!  There a simple sentence that clarifies your uneducated bungling!
> By the way just a fact for you.
> He is the president even though Calif/New York didn't  vote for him!
> In FACT without Calif/New York Trump actual received more votes than Hillary!
> California  Hillary  8,753,788   Trump 4,483,810
> New York Hillary   4,556,124   Trump 2,819,534
> Total those two states:
> Hillary 13,309,912  Trump  7,303,344
> NOW here is where it counted!
> Nationally:  Hillary got 65,844,610   oh wow she won more popular votes!  Trump 62,979,636  oh how sad!
> BUT...Subtract NY/Calif total votes from both and you get:
> Trump  55,676,292
> Hillary: 52,534,698
> SO Trump won the POPULAR vote when subtracting the totally Democrat states of NY/Calif!
> Trump knew he couldn't compete in Calif/NY, so he concentrated on the rest of US!
> Trump the consummate marketer, KNEW his market! Case closed!
> United States presidential election, 2016 - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


----------



## Pogo

Xelor said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so.  Then again, we haven't had a POTUS in recent memory who's lowered themselves to the level Trump has.  The fact of the matter is that as POTUS, one is "above it all;" thus one should comport oneself accordingly.
> 
> The reason for the outcry -- outcry that's coming from all respectable quarters -- is Trump's debasing himself and more importantly the office of the president.  Effrontery is beneath the office.  The man holding the office can think it if he wants to, but he has to have the restraint to refrain from plying his acrid brume of oppressively caustic oral effluvium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> He hasn't lowered ANYTHING.  He talks like THE PEOPLE.  His conduct is perfectly fine, and all this dopey criticism is just desperate attempts by enemies to derail him.. All a failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He "talks like" (comports himself like) some of the people, namely those in the rogues gallery of precociously maladjusted miscreants whose malignant metastasis of obloquy flows with no more restraint than the tics of one suffering from Tourette's Syndrome.
Click to expand...


Singularly well put.  

I'm gonna put that on a bumper sticker.


----------



## healthmyths

Xelor said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so.  Then again, we haven't had a POTUS in recent memory who's lowered themselves to the level Trump has.  The fact of the matter is that as POTUS, one is "above it all;" thus one should comport oneself accordingly.
> 
> The reason for the outcry -- outcry that's coming from all respectable quarters -- is Trump's debasing himself and more importantly the office of the president.  Effrontery is beneath the office.  The man holding the office can think it if he wants to, but he has to have the restraint to refrain from plying his acrid brume of oppressively caustic oral effluvium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> He hasn't lowered ANYTHING.  He talks like THE PEOPLE.  His conduct is perfectly fine, and all this dopey criticism is just desperate attempts by enemies to derail him.. All a failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He "talks like" (comports himself like) some of the people, namely those in the rogues gallery of precociously maladjusted miscreants whose malignant metastasis of obloquy flows with no more restraint than the tics of one suffering from Tourette's Syndrome.
Click to expand...


Well then he certainly has millions of people like me that aren't shallow and intellectually challenged to see that Trump IS NOT like any politician who constantly needs a
finger in the wind to tell him which way to go!  Trump supporters like me look way beyond these incidents and see a greater good being performed.
One simple example of why a non-politician like Trump is good for the country:
*Trump Orders Government to Stop Work on Y2K Bug, 17 Years Later*
Seventeen years after the Year 2000 bug came and went, the federal government will finally stop preparing for it.
Jared Kushner Says Government Must Move Past Floppy Disks
The Trump administration announced Thursday that it would eliminate dozens of paperwork requirements for federal agencies, including an obscure rule that requires them to continue providing updates on their preparedness for a bug that afflicted some computers at the turn of the century. 
As another example, the Pentagon will be freed from a requirement that it file a report every time a small business vendor is paid, 
a task that consumed some 1,200 man-hours every year.
Trump Orders Government to Stop Work on Y2K Bug

Just consider that simple act!  It has been going on for 16 years!  Why wasn't it stopped earlier?
Because the mentality of a politician such as GWB or Obama didn't have people around to question things like this!


----------



## healthmyths

Issa said:


> Sorry for the typos and no English is not my second language it's actually my fifth. I speak it fluently and I would also write it correctly if in the right conditions.
> 
> So you subtracting two major states to make a claim? lol. I'm done......BTW you fit perfectly in the categories I mentioned above....and yes I don't know you but I'm more educated than you can ever dream of. Siding with Trump makes you dumber than the dumbest in this planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a democract, didn't vote for Hillary nor Bernie....but Trump do represent the 27% or so that voted for him (dumb, uneducated, violent, ignorant,  vulgar, greedy, bully, paranoid group of people).
> I swear it never fails every Trump supporter fits that category but again in a real democracy , Trump wouldn't be a president without the majority of people voting for him.
> That been said most of those ticked off Trump followers, when answering me or others will fit under those categories that I mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a truly uneducated fool pointing fingers like you have, certainly proves the adage my Mom taught me: "_When you point at someone 3 fingers point back at you"_!
> 
> A) You can't  even spell a common simple word, "democrat!"! There is only one "c" in "democrat"!
> B) You have poor grammar..."but Trump "do"??? represent the 27% .... dumb, UNEDUCATED...)!  and you are calling US uneducated.?
> Dumb shit.. your sentence should be "but Trump does  ...not "do"!  Is this your second language as I could understand!
> C) You wrote: "_Trump wouldn't be president with the majority of people voting for him_"... DUH!!!  Dummy!!!  Trump is the President because the people's vote elect the
> electoral college...dummy!  What you meant to say was Trump wouldn't be president if the Presidency was decided by the majority of people"!  There a simple sentence that clarifies your uneducated bungling!
> By the way just a fact for you.
> He is the president even though Calif/New York didn't  vote for him!
> In FACT without Calif/New York Trump actual received more votes than Hillary!
> California  Hillary  8,753,788   Trump 4,483,810
> New York Hillary   4,556,124   Trump 2,819,534
> Total those two states:
> Hillary 13,309,912  Trump  7,303,344
> NOW here is where it counted!
> Nationally:  Hillary got 65,844,610   oh wow she won more popular votes!  Trump 62,979,636  oh how sad!
> BUT...Subtract NY/Calif total votes from both and you get:
> Trump  55,676,292
> Hillary: 52,534,698
> SO Trump won the POPULAR vote when subtracting the totally Democrat states of NY/Calif!
> Trump knew he couldn't compete in Calif/NY, so he concentrated on the rest of US!
> Trump the consummate marketer, KNEW his market! Case closed!
> United States presidential election, 2016 - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a democract, didn't vote for Hillary nor Bernie....but Trump do represent the 27% or so that voted for him (dumb, uneducated, violent, ignorant,  vulgar, greedy, bully, paranoid group of people).
> I swear it never fails every Trump supporter fits that category but again in a real democracy , Trump wouldn't be a president without the majority of people voting for him.
> That been said most of those ticked off Trump followers, when answering me or others will fit under those categories that I mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Being a truly uneducated fool pointing fingers like you have, certainly proves the adage my Mom taught me: "_When you point at someone 3 fingers point back at you"_!
> 
> A) You can't  even spell a common simple word, "democrat!"! There is only one "c" in "democrat"!
> B) You have poor grammar..."but Trump "do"??? represent the 27% .... dumb, UNEDUCATED...)!  and you are calling US uneducated.?
> Dumb shit.. your sentence should be "but Trump does  ...not "do"!  Is this your second language as I could understand!
> C) You wrote: "_Trump wouldn't be president with the majority of people voting for him_"... DUH!!!  Dummy!!!  Trump is the President because the people's vote elect the
> electoral college...dummy!  What you meant to say was Trump wouldn't be president if the Presidency was decided by the majority of people"!  There a simple sentence that clarifies your uneducated bungling!
> By the way just a fact for you.
> He is the president even though Calif/New York didn't  vote for him!
> In FACT without Calif/New York Trump actual received more votes than Hillary!
> California  Hillary  8,753,788   Trump 4,483,810
> New York Hillary   4,556,124   Trump 2,819,534
> Total those two states:
> Hillary 13,309,912  Trump  7,303,344
> NOW here is where it counted!
> Nationally:  Hillary got 65,844,610   oh wow she won more popular votes!  Trump 62,979,636  oh how sad!
> BUT...Subtract NY/Calif total votes from both and you get:
> Trump  55,676,292
> Hillary: 52,534,698
> SO Trump won the POPULAR vote when subtracting the totally Democrat states of NY/Calif!
> Trump knew he couldn't compete in Calif/NY, so he concentrated on the rest of US!
> Trump the consummate marketer, KNEW his market! Case closed!
> United States presidential election, 2016 - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Issa said:


> Sorry for the typos and no English is not my second language it's actually my fifth. I speak it fluently and I would also write it correctly if in the right conditions.
> 
> So you subtracting two major states to make a claim? lol. I'm done......BTW you fit perfectly in the categories I mentioned above....and yes I don't know you but I'm more educated than you can ever dream of. Siding with Trump makes you dumber than the dumbest in this planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a democract, didn't vote for Hillary nor Bernie....but Trump do represent the 27% or so that voted for him (dumb, uneducated, violent, ignorant,  vulgar, greedy, bully, paranoid group of people).
> I swear it never fails every Trump supporter fits that category but again in a real democracy , Trump wouldn't be a president without the majority of people voting for him.
> That been said most of those ticked off Trump followers, when answering me or others will fit under those categories that I mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a truly uneducated fool pointing fingers like you have, certainly proves the adage my Mom taught me: "_When you point at someone 3 fingers point back at you"_!
> 
> A) You can't  even spell a common simple word, "democrat!"! There is only one "c" in "democrat"!
> B) You have poor grammar..."but Trump "do"??? represent the 27% .... dumb, UNEDUCATED...)!  and you are calling US uneducated.?
> Dumb shit.. your sentence should be "but Trump does  ...not "do"!  Is this your second language as I could understand!
> C) You wrote: "_Trump wouldn't be president with the majority of people voting for him_"... DUH!!!  Dummy!!!  Trump is the President because the people's vote elect the
> electoral college...dummy!  What you meant to say was Trump wouldn't be president if the Presidency was decided by the majority of people"!  There a simple sentence that clarifies your uneducated bungling!
> By the way just a fact for you.
> He is the president even though Calif/New York didn't  vote for him!
> In FACT without Calif/New York Trump actual received more votes than Hillary!
> California  Hillary  8,753,788   Trump 4,483,810
> New York Hillary   4,556,124   Trump 2,819,534
> Total those two states:
> Hillary 13,309,912  Trump  7,303,344
> NOW here is where it counted!
> Nationally:  Hillary got 65,844,610   oh wow she won more popular votes!  Trump 62,979,636  oh how sad!
> BUT...Subtract NY/Calif total votes from both and you get:
> Trump  55,676,292
> Hillary: 52,534,698
> SO Trump won the POPULAR vote when subtracting the totally Democrat states of NY/Calif!
> Trump knew he couldn't compete in Calif/NY, so he concentrated on the rest of US!
> Trump the consummate marketer, KNEW his market! Case closed!
> United States presidential election, 2016 - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a democract, didn't vote for Hillary nor Bernie....but Trump do represent the 27% or so that voted for him (dumb, uneducated, violent, ignorant,  vulgar, greedy, bully, paranoid group of people).
> I swear it never fails every Trump supporter fits that category but again in a real democracy , Trump wouldn't be a president without the majority of people voting for him.
> That been said most of those ticked off Trump followers, when answering me or others will fit under those categories that I mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Being a truly uneducated fool pointing fingers like you have, certainly proves the adage my Mom taught me: "_When you point at someone 3 fingers point back at you"_!
> 
> A) You can't  even spell a common simple word, "democrat!"! There is only one "c" in "democrat"!
> B) You have poor grammar..."but Trump "do"??? represent the 27% .... dumb, UNEDUCATED...)!  and you are calling US uneducated.?
> Dumb shit.. your sentence should be "but Trump does  ...not "do"!  Is this your second language as I could understand!
> C) You wrote: "_Trump wouldn't be president with the majority of people voting for him_"... DUH!!!  Dummy!!!  Trump is the President because the people's vote elect the
> electoral college...dummy!  What you meant to say was Trump wouldn't be president if the Presidency was decided by the majority of people"!  There a simple sentence that clarifies your uneducated bungling!
> By the way just a fact for you.
> He is the president even though Calif/New York didn't  vote for him!
> In FACT without Calif/New York Trump actual received more votes than Hillary!
> California  Hillary  8,753,788   Trump 4,483,810
> New York Hillary   4,556,124   Trump 2,819,534
> Total those two states:
> Hillary 13,309,912  Trump  7,303,344
> NOW here is where it counted!
> Nationally:  Hillary got 65,844,610   oh wow she won more popular votes!  Trump 62,979,636  oh how sad!
> BUT...Subtract NY/Calif total votes from both and you get:
> Trump  55,676,292
> Hillary: 52,534,698
> SO Trump won the POPULAR vote when subtracting the totally Democrat states of NY/Calif!
> Trump knew he couldn't compete in Calif/NY, so he concentrated on the rest of US!
> Trump the consummate marketer, KNEW his market! Case closed!
> United States presidential election, 2016 - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Issa said:


> Sorry for the typos and no English is not my second language it's actually my fifth. I speak it fluently and I would also write it correctly if in the right conditions.
> 
> So you subtracting two major states to make a claim? lol. I'm done......BTW you fit perfectly in the categories I mentioned above....and yes I don't know you but I'm more educated than you can ever dream of. Siding with Trump makes you dumber than the dumbest in this planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a democract, didn't vote for Hillary nor Bernie....but Trump do represent the 27% or so that voted for him (dumb, uneducated, violent, ignorant,  vulgar, greedy, bully, paranoid group of people).
> I swear it never fails every Trump supporter fits that category but again in a real democracy , Trump wouldn't be a president without the majority of people voting for him.
> That been said most of those ticked off Trump followers, when answering me or others will fit under those categories that I mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a truly uneducated fool pointing fingers like you have, certainly proves the adage my Mom taught me: "_When you point at someone 3 fingers point back at you"_!
> 
> A) You can't  even spell a common simple word, "democrat!"! There is only one "c" in "democrat"!
> B) You have poor grammar..."but Trump "do"??? represent the 27% .... dumb, UNEDUCATED...)!  and you are calling US uneducated.?
> Dumb shit.. your sentence should be "but Trump does  ...not "do"!  Is this your second language as I could understand!
> C) You wrote: "_Trump wouldn't be president with the majority of people voting for him_"... DUH!!!  Dummy!!!  Trump is the President because the people's vote elect the
> electoral college...dummy!  What you meant to say was Trump wouldn't be president if the Presidency was decided by the majority of people"!  There a simple sentence that clarifies your uneducated bungling!
> By the way just a fact for you.
> He is the president even though Calif/New York didn't  vote for him!
> In FACT without Calif/New York Trump actual received more votes than Hillary!
> California  Hillary  8,753,788   Trump 4,483,810
> New York Hillary   4,556,124   Trump 2,819,534
> Total those two states:
> Hillary 13,309,912  Trump  7,303,344
> NOW here is where it counted!
> Nationally:  Hillary got 65,844,610   oh wow she won more popular votes!  Trump 62,979,636  oh how sad!
> BUT...Subtract NY/Calif total votes from both and you get:
> Trump  55,676,292
> Hillary: 52,534,698
> SO Trump won the POPULAR vote when subtracting the totally Democrat states of NY/Calif!
> Trump knew he couldn't compete in Calif/NY, so he concentrated on the rest of US!
> Trump the consummate marketer, KNEW his market! Case closed!
> United States presidential election, 2016 - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a democract, didn't vote for Hillary nor Bernie....but Trump do represent the 27% or so that voted for him (dumb, uneducated, violent, ignorant,  vulgar, greedy, bully, paranoid group of people).
> I swear it never fails every Trump supporter fits that category but again in a real democracy , Trump wouldn't be a president without the majority of people voting for him.
> That been said most of those ticked off Trump followers, when answering me or others will fit under those categories that I mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Being a truly uneducated fool pointing fingers like you have, certainly proves the adage my Mom taught me: "_When you point at someone 3 fingers point back at you"_!
> 
> A) You can't  even spell a common simple word, "democrat!"! There is only one "c" in "democrat"!
> B) You have poor grammar..."but Trump "do"??? represent the 27% .... dumb, UNEDUCATED...)!  and you are calling US uneducated.?
> Dumb shit.. your sentence should be "but Trump does  ...not "do"!  Is this your second language as I could understand!
> C) You wrote: "_Trump wouldn't be president with the majority of people voting for him_"... DUH!!!  Dummy!!!  Trump is the President because the people's vote elect the
> electoral college...dummy!  What you meant to say was Trump wouldn't be president if the Presidency was decided by the majority of people"!  There a simple sentence that clarifies your uneducated bungling!
> By the way just a fact for you.
> He is the president even though Calif/New York didn't  vote for him!
> In FACT without Calif/New York Trump actual received more votes than Hillary!
> California  Hillary  8,753,788   Trump 4,483,810
> New York Hillary   4,556,124   Trump 2,819,534
> Total those two states:
> Hillary 13,309,912  Trump  7,303,344
> NOW here is where it counted!
> Nationally:  Hillary got 65,844,610   oh wow she won more popular votes!  Trump 62,979,636  oh how sad!
> BUT...Subtract NY/Calif total votes from both and you get:
> Trump  55,676,292
> Hillary: 52,534,698
> SO Trump won the POPULAR vote when subtracting the totally Democrat states of NY/Calif!
> Trump knew he couldn't compete in Calif/NY, so he concentrated on the rest of US!
> Trump the consummate marketer, KNEW his market! Case closed!
> United States presidential election, 2016 - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Most intelligent people DON'T HAVE TO TELL PEOPLE HOW SMART THEY ARE!  Their actions speak louder then their pompous words!
Also you evidently aren't aware of the "edit" function!


----------



## playtime

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *President* Trump did not say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drumpf said or didn't say what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your pic in the sig line.   President Lincoln did say that quote, and President John F. Kennedy did say the quote, but President Trump did not.
> 
> He was not President at the time.
> 
> It is just a liberal being intellectually dishonest.  Nothing to see here.  Move along!
Click to expand...


LOL.   wow.  does it matter as far as  his character  or _* lack of it*_?


oh fuck ya.


----------



## playtime

healthmyths said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've very glad to see you use the word "triggered".
> 
> When I think of that term, I think of the hypersensitive, narcissistic snowflakes on college campuses just can't deal with being exposed to ideas and opinions with which they disagree, so they lash out like petulant children with acute impulse control issues.
> 
> As silly and annoying as that is on campus, it pales in comparison to when the President of the United States of America, the Leader of the Free World, acts that way.
> 
> I think it's beneath the dignity of the office, which isn't surprising coming from him, a man who has been behaving this way since he got into the race.
> 
> I have no doubt that, if he had a (D) after his name, the same people who are so thrilled by this behavior would be apoplectic in anger.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> There would not be the biased MSM with a D in that case!  With 96% donating to Hillary the biased MSM wouldn't be doing 89% of first days president trump negative news.  By the way there are links providing facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Negative actions result in negative reporting
> 
> Maybe if Trump began acting like an adult, he would get better coverage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure... and if the MSM acted like professionals we wouldn't have this!!!
> 
> GEEZ I am encouraged by Trump calling out fakes and biased news.
> Here is what started this issue but of course YOU and your lemming like people can't ever admit the biased MSM continual and truly disgusting
> efforts in making fake news!
> 
> Now these professional journalists make these comments first to a guy who isn't polished, who isn't presidential AND THANK GOD for that!
> Remember these dipheads SAID IT first... *go for it Mr. President!!
> AGAIN she shot the first cannon!*
> Mika Brzezinski said, “_Nothing makes a man feel better than making a fake cover of a magazine about himself, lying every day and destroying the country.”_
> Brzezinski then said,_ “He’s covering his hands here because they’re teensy.”
> “Let’s say someone came into NBC and took over NBC, and started tweeting wildly about people’s appearances, bullying people, talking about people in the competition, lying every day, undermining his managers, throwing them under the [bus] — that person would be thrown out,_” Brzezinski said, according to Raw Story. “_It’s just not normal behavior. In fact, there would be concerns that the person who runs the company is out of his mind.”_
> What Did Mika Brzezinski Say to Prompt Donald Trump’s ‘Face-Lift’ Tweets?
> 
> 
> *Fake News: Associated Press Engulfed in CNN-Level Scandal as It Covers Up Invention of Imaginary Pruitt Meeting*
> Environmental Protection Agency Administrator Scott Pruitt’s schedule showed he was slated to meet with Dow CEO Andrew Liveris on March 9 for about a half-hour at a Houston hotel. Rachelle Schikorra, a spokeswoman for Dow, said the formal meeting “never happened due to schedule conflicts.”
> 
> EPA spokeswoman Liz Bowman also said the formal meeting was canceled. She said Pruitt and Liveris did have a “brief introduction in passing” at the energy conference in Houston they were both attending.
> 
> “They did not discuss chlorpyrifos,” Bowman said. “During the same trip he also met with the Canadian minister of natural resources, and CEOs and executives from other companies attending the trade show.”
> Correction: EPA-Dow Chemical story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of this, NONE of it, has anything to do with his behaviors.
> 
> The press doesn't make him say or "tweet" things that are an ongoing national embarrassment.
> 
> This is about Trump, his temperament, his psychological condition, and his fitness for the most critical job on the planet.
> 
> It's not about the press, or Hillary, or Obama, or Mickey Mouse.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has everything to do with it!  I like millions like me are so disgusted with the PERSONAL attacks on president Trump by these so-called "professionals" who
> are like little kids.  So like little kids they have to be admonished and treated sometimes as the kids they are!  Hence is totally right in slapping them around!
> 
> Only people who don't comprehend how woefully BIASED the MSM has been with 96% of MSM donating to Hillary, to 89% of Trump's first few months MSM coverage
> being grossly negative... we the millions of people are all in favor of Trump's responses to us!  Trump's temperament for 70 years made him a billionaire and
> I trust that temperament the VAST majority of the MSM and especially the lemmings that believe the MSM!
> Trump deals with facts in the decisions he makes.  Prior to that he is human and I have no problem!
Click to expand...


_buttercup._


----------



## playtime

protectionist said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't get why he starts the crap.  he self sabotages himself
> 
> every
> 
> freakin'
> 
> time
> 
> he
> 
> gets.
> 
> 
> 
> Only in the minds of his detractors (and they are just fabricating)
Click to expand...


uh-huh.  netanyahu would certainly disagree with that.


----------



## playtime

protectionist said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's plain cuckoo for Trump trying to hurt Mika and Joe by tweeting that Mika had a facelift ...when trump is like on his third plastic surgery job ... his eyes are 'turning Japanese'' from all of them... and while his trophy wife has had every plastic surgery that ever existed from boob job, to face lifts and eye lifts and Botox etc etc
> 
> He's an infantile idiot, and an embarrassment to the Presidency...
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't trying to hurt her. He just mentioned that she had a facelift, and that was the reason for her face bleeding.  You are fabricating.  What else is new ?  ho hum
Click to expand...


then when she first joked about that ridiculous TIME/FAKE cover & blurring his 'tiny hands'...& how he claimed (-- but nobody believes that  he didn't watch it in real time LIVE--) ...  he shouldn't have had HIS whiney little crybaby feelings hurt to start with. &, as melania put it : ' hit 10x harder back '.
_*
right?*_


----------



## playtime

peach174 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump is a bitch..... and he's a woman hater. But then again, most gay men are!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> Then why did he sign bill HR 255- Promoting Women Entrepreneurship introduced by a woman Dem.  Singned by President Trump on Feb. 28th
> Promoting Women in Entrepreneurship Act (H.R. 255)
Click to expand...


he may not hate women, but he sure as hell doesn't respect them.  his track record over the years proves it so easily.


----------



## eddiew

peach174 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump is a bitch..... and he's a woman hater. But then again, most gay men are!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> Then why did he sign bill HR 255- Promoting Women Entrepreneurship introduced by a woman Dem.  Singned by President Trump on Feb. 28th
> Promoting Women in Entrepreneurship Act (H.R. 255)
Click to expand...

Why? Ivanka probably threatened to kick his balls in if he didn't


----------



## Issa

That's the language Trump understand...and their moron in chief is the worst.



healthmyths said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the typos and no English is not my second language it's actually my fifth. I speak it fluently and I would also write it correctly if in the right conditions.
> 
> So you subtracting two major states to make a claim? lol. I'm done......BTW you fit perfectly in the categories I mentioned above....and yes I don't know you but I'm more educated than you can ever dream of. Siding with Trump makes you dumber than the dumbest in this planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a democract, didn't vote for Hillary nor Bernie....but Trump do represent the 27% or so that voted for him (dumb, uneducated, violent, ignorant,  vulgar, greedy, bully, paranoid group of people).
> I swear it never fails every Trump supporter fits that category but again in a real democracy , Trump wouldn't be a president without the majority of people voting for him.
> That been said most of those ticked off Trump followers, when answering me or others will fit under those categories that I mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a truly uneducated fool pointing fingers like you have, certainly proves the adage my Mom taught me: "_When you point at someone 3 fingers point back at you"_!
> 
> A) You can't  even spell a common simple word, "democrat!"! There is only one "c" in "democrat"!
> B) You have poor grammar..."but Trump "do"??? represent the 27% .... dumb, UNEDUCATED...)!  and you are calling US uneducated.?
> Dumb shit.. your sentence should be "but Trump does  ...not "do"!  Is this your second language as I could understand!
> C) You wrote: "_Trump wouldn't be president with the majority of people voting for him_"... DUH!!!  Dummy!!!  Trump is the President because the people's vote elect the
> electoral college...dummy!  What you meant to say was Trump wouldn't be president if the Presidency was decided by the majority of people"!  There a simple sentence that clarifies your uneducated bungling!
> By the way just a fact for you.
> He is the president even though Calif/New York didn't  vote for him!
> In FACT without Calif/New York Trump actual received more votes than Hillary!
> California  Hillary  8,753,788   Trump 4,483,810
> New York Hillary   4,556,124   Trump 2,819,534
> Total those two states:
> Hillary 13,309,912  Trump  7,303,344
> NOW here is where it counted!
> Nationally:  Hillary got 65,844,610   oh wow she won more popular votes!  Trump 62,979,636  oh how sad!
> BUT...Subtract NY/Calif total votes from both and you get:
> Trump  55,676,292
> Hillary: 52,534,698
> SO Trump won the POPULAR vote when subtracting the totally Democrat states of NY/Calif!
> Trump knew he couldn't compete in Calif/NY, so he concentrated on the rest of US!
> Trump the consummate marketer, KNEW his market! Case closed!
> United States presidential election, 2016 - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a democract, didn't vote for Hillary nor Bernie....but Trump do represent the 27% or so that voted for him (dumb, uneducated, violent, ignorant,  vulgar, greedy, bully, paranoid group of people).
> I swear it never fails every Trump supporter fits that category but again in a real democracy , Trump wouldn't be a president without the majority of people voting for him.
> That been said most of those ticked off Trump followers, when answering me or others will fit under those categories that I mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Being a truly uneducated fool pointing fingers like you have, certainly proves the adage my Mom taught me: "_When you point at someone 3 fingers point back at you"_!
> 
> A) You can't  even spell a common simple word, "democrat!"! There is only one "c" in "democrat"!
> B) You have poor grammar..."but Trump "do"??? represent the 27% .... dumb, UNEDUCATED...)!  and you are calling US uneducated.?
> Dumb shit.. your sentence should be "but Trump does  ...not "do"!  Is this your second language as I could understand!
> C) You wrote: "_Trump wouldn't be president with the majority of people voting for him_"... DUH!!!  Dummy!!!  Trump is the President because the people's vote elect the
> electoral college...dummy!  What you meant to say was Trump wouldn't be president if the Presidency was decided by the majority of people"!  There a simple sentence that clarifies your uneducated bungling!
> By the way just a fact for you.
> He is the president even though Calif/New York didn't  vote for him!
> In FACT without Calif/New York Trump actual received more votes than Hillary!
> California  Hillary  8,753,788   Trump 4,483,810
> New York Hillary   4,556,124   Trump 2,819,534
> Total those two states:
> Hillary 13,309,912  Trump  7,303,344
> NOW here is where it counted!
> Nationally:  Hillary got 65,844,610   oh wow she won more popular votes!  Trump 62,979,636  oh how sad!
> BUT...Subtract NY/Calif total votes from both and you get:
> Trump  55,676,292
> Hillary: 52,534,698
> SO Trump won the POPULAR vote when subtracting the totally Democrat states of NY/Calif!
> Trump knew he couldn't compete in Calif/NY, so he concentrated on the rest of US!
> Trump the consummate marketer, KNEW his market! Case closed!
> United States presidential election, 2016 - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the typos and no English is not my second language it's actually my fifth. I speak it fluently and I would also write it correctly if in the right conditions.
> 
> So you subtracting two major states to make a claim? lol. I'm done......BTW you fit perfectly in the categories I mentioned above....and yes I don't know you but I'm more educated than you can ever dream of. Siding with Trump makes you dumber than the dumbest in this planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a democract, didn't vote for Hillary nor Bernie....but Trump do represent the 27% or so that voted for him (dumb, uneducated, violent, ignorant,  vulgar, greedy, bully, paranoid group of people).
> I swear it never fails every Trump supporter fits that category but again in a real democracy , Trump wouldn't be a president without the majority of people voting for him.
> That been said most of those ticked off Trump followers, when answering me or others will fit under those categories that I mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Being a truly uneducated fool pointing fingers like you have, certainly proves the adage my Mom taught me: "_When you point at someone 3 fingers point back at you"_!
> 
> A) You can't  even spell a common simple word, "democrat!"! There is only one "c" in "democrat"!
> B) You have poor grammar..."but Trump "do"??? represent the 27% .... dumb, UNEDUCATED...)!  and you are calling US uneducated.?
> Dumb shit.. your sentence should be "but Trump does  ...not "do"!  Is this your second language as I could understand!
> C) You wrote: "_Trump wouldn't be president with the majority of people voting for him_"... DUH!!!  Dummy!!!  Trump is the President because the people's vote elect the
> electoral college...dummy!  What you meant to say was Trump wouldn't be president if the Presidency was decided by the majority of people"!  There a simple sentence that clarifies your uneducated bungling!
> By the way just a fact for you.
> He is the president even though Calif/New York didn't  vote for him!
> In FACT without Calif/New York Trump actual received more votes than Hillary!
> California  Hillary  8,753,788   Trump 4,483,810
> New York Hillary   4,556,124   Trump 2,819,534
> Total those two states:
> Hillary 13,309,912  Trump  7,303,344
> NOW here is where it counted!
> Nationally:  Hillary got 65,844,610   oh wow she won more popular votes!  Trump 62,979,636  oh how sad!
> BUT...Subtract NY/Calif total votes from both and you get:
> Trump  55,676,292
> Hillary: 52,534,698
> SO Trump won the POPULAR vote when subtracting the totally Democrat states of NY/Calif!
> Trump knew he couldn't compete in Calif/NY, so he concentrated on the rest of US!
> Trump the consummate marketer, KNEW his market! Case closed!
> United States presidential election, 2016 - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a democract, didn't vote for Hillary nor Bernie....but Trump do represent the 27% or so that voted for him (dumb, uneducated, violent, ignorant,  vulgar, greedy, bully, paranoid group of people).
> I swear it never fails every Trump supporter fits that category but again in a real democracy , Trump wouldn't be a president without the majority of people voting for him.
> That been said most of those ticked off Trump followers, when answering me or others will fit under those categories that I mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Being a truly uneducated fool pointing fingers like you have, certainly proves the adage my Mom taught me: "_When you point at someone 3 fingers point back at you"_!
> 
> A) You can't  even spell a common simple word, "democrat!"! There is only one "c" in "democrat"!
> B) You have poor grammar..."but Trump "do"??? represent the 27% .... dumb, UNEDUCATED...)!  and you are calling US uneducated.?
> Dumb shit.. your sentence should be "but Trump does  ...not "do"!  Is this your second language as I could understand!
> C) You wrote: "_Trump wouldn't be president with the majority of people voting for him_"... DUH!!!  Dummy!!!  Trump is the President because the people's vote elect the
> electoral college...dummy!  What you meant to say was Trump wouldn't be president if the Presidency was decided by the majority of people"!  There a simple sentence that clarifies your uneducated bungling!
> By the way just a fact for you.
> He is the president even though Calif/New York didn't  vote for him!
> In FACT without Calif/New York Trump actual received more votes than Hillary!
> California  Hillary  8,753,788   Trump 4,483,810
> New York Hillary   4,556,124   Trump 2,819,534
> Total those two states:
> Hillary 13,309,912  Trump  7,303,344
> NOW here is where it counted!
> Nationally:  Hillary got 65,844,610   oh wow she won more popular votes!  Trump 62,979,636  oh how sad!
> BUT...Subtract NY/Calif total votes from both and you get:
> Trump  55,676,292
> Hillary: 52,534,698
> SO Trump won the POPULAR vote when subtracting the totally Democrat states of NY/Calif!
> Trump knew he couldn't compete in Calif/NY, so he concentrated on the rest of US!
> Trump the consummate marketer, KNEW his market! Case closed!
> United States presidential election, 2016 - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the typos and no English is not my second language it's actually my fifth. I speak it fluently and I would also write it correctly if in the right conditions.
> 
> So you subtracting two major states to make a claim? lol. I'm done......BTW you fit perfectly in the categories I mentioned above....and yes I don't know you but I'm more educated than you can ever dream of. Siding with Trump makes you dumber than the dumbest in this planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a democract, didn't vote for Hillary nor Bernie....but Trump do represent the 27% or so that voted for him (dumb, uneducated, violent, ignorant,  vulgar, greedy, bully, paranoid group of people).
> I swear it never fails every Trump supporter fits that category but again in a real democracy , Trump wouldn't be a president without the majority of people voting for him.
> That been said most of those ticked off Trump followers, when answering me or others will fit under those categories that I mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Being a truly uneducated fool pointing fingers like you have, certainly proves the adage my Mom taught me: "_When you point at someone 3 fingers point back at you"_!
> 
> A) You can't  even spell a common simple word, "democrat!"! There is only one "c" in "democrat"!
> B) You have poor grammar..."but Trump "do"??? represent the 27% .... dumb, UNEDUCATED...)!  and you are calling US uneducated.?
> Dumb shit.. your sentence should be "but Trump does  ...not "do"!  Is this your second language as I could understand!
> C) You wrote: "_Trump wouldn't be president with the majority of people voting for him_"... DUH!!!  Dummy!!!  Trump is the President because the people's vote elect the
> electoral college...dummy!  What you meant to say was Trump wouldn't be president if the Presidency was decided by the majority of people"!  There a simple sentence that clarifies your uneducated bungling!
> By the way just a fact for you.
> He is the president even though Calif/New York didn't  vote for him!
> In FACT without Calif/New York Trump actual received more votes than Hillary!
> California  Hillary  8,753,788   Trump 4,483,810
> New York Hillary   4,556,124   Trump 2,819,534
> Total those two states:
> Hillary 13,309,912  Trump  7,303,344
> NOW here is where it counted!
> Nationally:  Hillary got 65,844,610   oh wow she won more popular votes!  Trump 62,979,636  oh how sad!
> BUT...Subtract NY/Calif total votes from both and you get:
> Trump  55,676,292
> Hillary: 52,534,698
> SO Trump won the POPULAR vote when subtracting the totally Democrat states of NY/Calif!
> Trump knew he couldn't compete in Calif/NY, so he concentrated on the rest of US!
> Trump the consummate marketer, KNEW his market! Case closed!
> United States presidential election, 2016 - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a democract, didn't vote for Hillary nor Bernie....but Trump do represent the 27% or so that voted for him (dumb, uneducated, violent, ignorant,  vulgar, greedy, bully, paranoid group of people).
> I swear it never fails every Trump supporter fits that category but again in a real democracy , Trump wouldn't be a president without the majority of people voting for him.
> That been said most of those ticked off Trump followers, when answering me or others will fit under those categories that I mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Being a truly uneducated fool pointing fingers like you have, certainly proves the adage my Mom taught me: "_When you point at someone 3 fingers point back at you"_!
> 
> A) You can't  even spell a common simple word, "democrat!"! There is only one "c" in "democrat"!
> B) You have poor grammar..."but Trump "do"??? represent the 27% .... dumb, UNEDUCATED...)!  and you are calling US uneducated.?
> Dumb shit.. your sentence should be "but Trump does  ...not "do"!  Is this your second language as I could understand!
> C) You wrote: "_Trump wouldn't be president with the majority of people voting for him_"... DUH!!!  Dummy!!!  Trump is the President because the people's vote elect the
> electoral college...dummy!  What you meant to say was Trump wouldn't be president if the Presidency was decided by the majority of people"!  There a simple sentence that clarifies your uneducated bungling!
> By the way just a fact for you.
> He is the president even though Calif/New York didn't  vote for him!
> In FACT without Calif/New York Trump actual received more votes than Hillary!
> California  Hillary  8,753,788   Trump 4,483,810
> New York Hillary   4,556,124   Trump 2,819,534
> Total those two states:
> Hillary 13,309,912  Trump  7,303,344
> NOW here is where it counted!
> Nationally:  Hillary got 65,844,610   oh wow she won more popular votes!  Trump 62,979,636  oh how sad!
> BUT...Subtract NY/Calif total votes from both and you get:
> Trump  55,676,292
> Hillary: 52,534,698
> SO Trump won the POPULAR vote when subtracting the totally Democrat states of NY/Calif!
> Trump knew he couldn't compete in Calif/NY, so he concentrated on the rest of US!
> Trump the consummate marketer, KNEW his market! Case closed!
> United States presidential election, 2016 - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most intelligent people DON'T HAVE TO TELL PEOPLE HOW SMART THEY ARE!  Their actions speak louder then their pompous words!
> Also you evidently aren't aware of the "edit" function!
Click to expand...




healthmyths said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the typos and no English is not my second language it's actually my fifth. I speak it fluently and I would also write it correctly if in the right conditions.
> 
> So you subtracting two major states to make a claim? lol. I'm done......BTW you fit perfectly in the categories I mentioned above....and yes I don't know you but I'm more educated than you can ever dream of. Siding with Trump makes you dumber than the dumbest in this planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a democract, didn't vote for Hillary nor Bernie....but Trump do represent the 27% or so that voted for him (dumb, uneducated, violent, ignorant,  vulgar, greedy, bully, paranoid group of people).
> I swear it never fails every Trump supporter fits that category but again in a real democracy , Trump wouldn't be a president without the majority of people voting for him.
> That been said most of those ticked off Trump followers, when answering me or others will fit under those categories that I mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a truly uneducated fool pointing fingers like you have, certainly proves the adage my Mom taught me: "_When you point at someone 3 fingers point back at you"_!
> 
> A) You can't  even spell a common simple word, "democrat!"! There is only one "c" in "democrat"!
> B) You have poor grammar..."but Trump "do"??? represent the 27% .... dumb, UNEDUCATED...)!  and you are calling US uneducated.?
> Dumb shit.. your sentence should be "but Trump does  ...not "do"!  Is this your second language as I could understand!
> C) You wrote: "_Trump wouldn't be president with the majority of people voting for him_"... DUH!!!  Dummy!!!  Trump is the President because the people's vote elect the
> electoral college...dummy!  What you meant to say was Trump wouldn't be president if the Presidency was decided by the majority of people"!  There a simple sentence that clarifies your uneducated bungling!
> By the way just a fact for you.
> He is the president even though Calif/New York didn't  vote for him!
> In FACT without Calif/New York Trump actual received more votes than Hillary!
> California  Hillary  8,753,788   Trump 4,483,810
> New York Hillary   4,556,124   Trump 2,819,534
> Total those two states:
> Hillary 13,309,912  Trump  7,303,344
> NOW here is where it counted!
> Nationally:  Hillary got 65,844,610   oh wow she won more popular votes!  Trump 62,979,636  oh how sad!
> BUT...Subtract NY/Calif total votes from both and you get:
> Trump  55,676,292
> Hillary: 52,534,698
> SO Trump won the POPULAR vote when subtracting the totally Democrat states of NY/Calif!
> Trump knew he couldn't compete in Calif/NY, so he concentrated on the rest of US!
> Trump the consummate marketer, KNEW his market! Case closed!
> United States presidential election, 2016 - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a democract, didn't vote for Hillary nor Bernie....but Trump do represent the 27% or so that voted for him (dumb, uneducated, violent, ignorant,  vulgar, greedy, bully, paranoid group of people).
> I swear it never fails every Trump supporter fits that category but again in a real democracy , Trump wouldn't be a president without the majority of people voting for him.
> That been said most of those ticked off Trump followers, when answering me or others will fit under those categories that I mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Being a truly uneducated fool pointing fingers like you have, certainly proves the adage my Mom taught me: "_When you point at someone 3 fingers point back at you"_!
> 
> A) You can't  even spell a common simple word, "democrat!"! There is only one "c" in "democrat"!
> B) You have poor grammar..."but Trump "do"??? represent the 27% .... dumb, UNEDUCATED...)!  and you are calling US uneducated.?
> Dumb shit.. your sentence should be "but Trump does  ...not "do"!  Is this your second language as I could understand!
> C) You wrote: "_Trump wouldn't be president with the majority of people voting for him_"... DUH!!!  Dummy!!!  Trump is the President because the people's vote elect the
> electoral college...dummy!  What you meant to say was Trump wouldn't be president if the Presidency was decided by the majority of people"!  There a simple sentence that clarifies your uneducated bungling!
> By the way just a fact for you.
> He is the president even though Calif/New York didn't  vote for him!
> In FACT without Calif/New York Trump actual received more votes than Hillary!
> California  Hillary  8,753,788   Trump 4,483,810
> New York Hillary   4,556,124   Trump 2,819,534
> Total those two states:
> Hillary 13,309,912  Trump  7,303,344
> NOW here is where it counted!
> Nationally:  Hillary got 65,844,610   oh wow she won more popular votes!  Trump 62,979,636  oh how sad!
> BUT...Subtract NY/Calif total votes from both and you get:
> Trump  55,676,292
> Hillary: 52,534,698
> SO Trump won the POPULAR vote when subtracting the totally Democrat states of NY/Calif!
> Trump knew he couldn't compete in Calif/NY, so he concentrated on the rest of US!
> Trump the consummate marketer, KNEW his market! Case closed!
> United States presidential election, 2016 - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the typos and no English is not my second language it's actually my fifth. I speak it fluently and I would also write it correctly if in the right conditions.
> 
> So you subtracting two major states to make a claim? lol. I'm done......BTW you fit perfectly in the categories I mentioned above....and yes I don't know you but I'm more educated than you can ever dream of. Siding with Trump makes you dumber than the dumbest in this planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a democract, didn't vote for Hillary nor Bernie....but Trump do represent the 27% or so that voted for him (dumb, uneducated, violent, ignorant,  vulgar, greedy, bully, paranoid group of people).
> I swear it never fails every Trump supporter fits that category but again in a real democracy , Trump wouldn't be a president without the majority of people voting for him.
> That been said most of those ticked off Trump followers, when answering me or others will fit under those categories that I mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Being a truly uneducated fool pointing fingers like you have, certainly proves the adage my Mom taught me: "_When you point at someone 3 fingers point back at you"_!
> 
> A) You can't  even spell a common simple word, "democrat!"! There is only one "c" in "democrat"!
> B) You have poor grammar..."but Trump "do"??? represent the 27% .... dumb, UNEDUCATED...)!  and you are calling US uneducated.?
> Dumb shit.. your sentence should be "but Trump does  ...not "do"!  Is this your second language as I could understand!
> C) You wrote: "_Trump wouldn't be president with the majority of people voting for him_"... DUH!!!  Dummy!!!  Trump is the President because the people's vote elect the
> electoral college...dummy!  What you meant to say was Trump wouldn't be president if the Presidency was decided by the majority of people"!  There a simple sentence that clarifies your uneducated bungling!
> By the way just a fact for you.
> He is the president even though Calif/New York didn't  vote for him!
> In FACT without Calif/New York Trump actual received more votes than Hillary!
> California  Hillary  8,753,788   Trump 4,483,810
> New York Hillary   4,556,124   Trump 2,819,534
> Total those two states:
> Hillary 13,309,912  Trump  7,303,344
> NOW here is where it counted!
> Nationally:  Hillary got 65,844,610   oh wow she won more popular votes!  Trump 62,979,636  oh how sad!
> BUT...Subtract NY/Calif total votes from both and you get:
> Trump  55,676,292
> Hillary: 52,534,698
> SO Trump won the POPULAR vote when subtracting the totally Democrat states of NY/Calif!
> Trump knew he couldn't compete in Calif/NY, so he concentrated on the rest of US!
> Trump the consummate marketer, KNEW his market! Case closed!
> United States presidential election, 2016 - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a democract, didn't vote for Hillary nor Bernie....but Trump do represent the 27% or so that voted for him (dumb, uneducated, violent, ignorant,  vulgar, greedy, bully, paranoid group of people).
> I swear it never fails every Trump supporter fits that category but again in a real democracy , Trump wouldn't be a president without the majority of people voting for him.
> That been said most of those ticked off Trump followers, when answering me or others will fit under those categories that I mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Being a truly uneducated fool pointing fingers like you have, certainly proves the adage my Mom taught me: "_When you point at someone 3 fingers point back at you"_!
> 
> A) You can't  even spell a common simple word, "democrat!"! There is only one "c" in "democrat"!
> B) You have poor grammar..."but Trump "do"??? represent the 27% .... dumb, UNEDUCATED...)!  and you are calling US uneducated.?
> Dumb shit.. your sentence should be "but Trump does  ...not "do"!  Is this your second language as I could understand!
> C) You wrote: "_Trump wouldn't be president with the majority of people voting for him_"... DUH!!!  Dummy!!!  Trump is the President because the people's vote elect the
> electoral college...dummy!  What you meant to say was Trump wouldn't be president if the Presidency was decided by the majority of people"!  There a simple sentence that clarifies your uneducated bungling!
> By the way just a fact for you.
> He is the president even though Calif/New York didn't  vote for him!
> In FACT without Calif/New York Trump actual received more votes than Hillary!
> California  Hillary  8,753,788   Trump 4,483,810
> New York Hillary   4,556,124   Trump 2,819,534
> Total those two states:
> Hillary 13,309,912  Trump  7,303,344
> NOW here is where it counted!
> Nationally:  Hillary got 65,844,610   oh wow she won more popular votes!  Trump 62,979,636  oh how sad!
> BUT...Subtract NY/Calif total votes from both and you get:
> Trump  55,676,292
> Hillary: 52,534,698
> SO Trump won the POPULAR vote when subtracting the totally Democrat states of NY/Calif!
> Trump knew he couldn't compete in Calif/NY, so he concentrated on the rest of US!
> Trump the consummate marketer, KNEW his market! Case closed!
> United States presidential election, 2016 - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the typos and no English is not my second language it's actually my fifth. I speak it fluently and I would also write it correctly if in the right conditions.
> 
> So you subtracting two major states to make a claim? lol. I'm done......BTW you fit perfectly in the categories I mentioned above....and yes I don't know you but I'm more educated than you can ever dream of. Siding with Trump makes you dumber than the dumbest in this planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a democract, didn't vote for Hillary nor Bernie....but Trump do represent the 27% or so that voted for him (dumb, uneducated, violent, ignorant,  vulgar, greedy, bully, paranoid group of people).
> I swear it never fails every Trump supporter fits that category but again in a real democracy , Trump wouldn't be a president without the majority of people voting for him.
> That been said most of those ticked off Trump followers, when answering me or others will fit under those categories that I mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Being a truly uneducated fool pointing fingers like you have, certainly proves the adage my Mom taught me: "_When you point at someone 3 fingers point back at you"_!
> 
> A) You can't  even spell a common simple word, "democrat!"! There is only one "c" in "democrat"!
> B) You have poor grammar..."but Trump "do"??? represent the 27% .... dumb, UNEDUCATED...)!  and you are calling US uneducated.?
> Dumb shit.. your sentence should be "but Trump does  ...not "do"!  Is this your second language as I could understand!
> C) You wrote: "_Trump wouldn't be president with the majority of people voting for him_"... DUH!!!  Dummy!!!  Trump is the President because the people's vote elect the
> electoral college...dummy!  What you meant to say was Trump wouldn't be president if the Presidency was decided by the majority of people"!  There a simple sentence that clarifies your uneducated bungling!
> By the way just a fact for you.
> He is the president even though Calif/New York didn't  vote for him!
> In FACT without Calif/New York Trump actual received more votes than Hillary!
> California  Hillary  8,753,788   Trump 4,483,810
> New York Hillary   4,556,124   Trump 2,819,534
> Total those two states:
> Hillary 13,309,912  Trump  7,303,344
> NOW here is where it counted!
> Nationally:  Hillary got 65,844,610   oh wow she won more popular votes!  Trump 62,979,636  oh how sad!
> BUT...Subtract NY/Calif total votes from both and you get:
> Trump  55,676,292
> Hillary: 52,534,698
> SO Trump won the POPULAR vote when subtracting the totally Democrat states of NY/Calif!
> Trump knew he couldn't compete in Calif/NY, so he concentrated on the rest of US!
> Trump the consummate marketer, KNEW his market! Case closed!
> United States presidential election, 2016 - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a democract, didn't vote for Hillary nor Bernie....but Trump do represent the 27% or so that voted for him (dumb, uneducated, violent, ignorant,  vulgar, greedy, bully, paranoid group of people).
> I swear it never fails every Trump supporter fits that category but again in a real democracy , Trump wouldn't be a president without the majority of people voting for him.
> That been said most of those ticked off Trump followers, when answering me or others will fit under those categories that I mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Being a truly uneducated fool pointing fingers like you have, certainly proves the adage my Mom taught me: "_When you point at someone 3 fingers point back at you"_!
> 
> A) You can't  even spell a common simple word, "democrat!"! There is only one "c" in "democrat"!
> B) You have poor grammar..."but Trump "do"??? represent the 27% .... dumb, UNEDUCATED...)!  and you are calling US uneducated.?
> Dumb shit.. your sentence should be "but Trump does  ...not "do"!  Is this your second language as I could understand!
> C) You wrote: "_Trump wouldn't be president with the majority of people voting for him_"... DUH!!!  Dummy!!!  Trump is the President because the people's vote elect the
> electoral college...dummy!  What you meant to say was Trump wouldn't be president if the Presidency was decided by the majority of people"!  There a simple sentence that clarifies your uneducated bungling!
> By the way just a fact for you.
> He is the president even though Calif/New York didn't  vote for him!
> In FACT without Calif/New York Trump actual received more votes than Hillary!
> California  Hillary  8,753,788   Trump 4,483,810
> New York Hillary   4,556,124   Trump 2,819,534
> Total those two states:
> Hillary 13,309,912  Trump  7,303,344
> NOW here is where it counted!
> Nationally:  Hillary got 65,844,610   oh wow she won more popular votes!  Trump 62,979,636  oh how sad!
> BUT...Subtract NY/Calif total votes from both and you get:
> Trump  55,676,292
> Hillary: 52,534,698
> SO Trump won the POPULAR vote when subtracting the totally Democrat states of NY/Calif!
> Trump knew he couldn't compete in Calif/NY, so he concentrated on the rest of US!
> Trump the consummate marketer, KNEW his market! Case closed!
> United States presidential election, 2016 - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most intelligent people DON'T HAVE TO TELL PEOPLE HOW SMART THEY ARE!  Their actions speak louder then their pompous words!
> Also you evidently aren't aware of the "edit" function!
Click to expand...


----------



## basquebromance

RealDave said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there will never come a more entertaining president!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what happens when you are sofa king stupid to elect a reality show host as President of the United States.
Click to expand...


he wasn't really the host...he just fired people...like a chief executive...which perfectly suits the office of president. 

see how reasoned i am and how unhinged and crazy leftist arguments like yours are?


----------



## basquebromance

RealDave said:


> Poor poor Doinnie.  The press is attacking him.
> 
> Bull Fucking Shit.
> 
> Don't blame the press for reporting the stupid shit you do.  That is their job.  If you don't want the press to keep reporting it, STOP DOING STUPID SHIT.



"russia" and "Trump is mentally unstable" are fake news


----------



## basquebromance

fun fact: mika's daughter is a trump supporter


----------



## Mac1958

boedicca said:


> Meanwhile, in reality, normal people don't care about tweets.  Just sayin'.


When "tweets" reveal that an individual - especially the President of the United States and Leader of the Free World - clearly has both self esteem and impulse control problems, I think that's pretty significant.
.


----------



## basquebromance

let me predict trump's next tweet: "Mirror, Mirror, on the wall, who had the biggest inaugural crowds of all?"


----------



## Divine Wind

Divine.Wind said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> $25 says Trump won't last his entire single term.  $50 says he won't be reelected.  Bet?
> 
> Pssst.  That's a $75 loss to you if he resigns.
> 
> 
> 
> He'll still be president in 2024.  Then Pence for 8 more years.  Newsflash >  Democrats died in 2014, (and they ain't coming back)
> 
> SCOTUS, President, Congress >> all Republican/Conservative.  YAY!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's a bet or not?  Talk is cheap and if I'm going to waste my time with you, I'd like to come away with a few years of USMB Gold Memberships.
Click to expand...

protectionist  WTF, buddy?  I call you to put your money where your mouth is and you suddenly disappear?  Had to do your laundry or just wash your hair?

Feel free to report me again.  Maybe I'll be thread banned and you'll have a safe space, eh?


----------



## basquebromance

We saw how much good GWBush’s refusal to fight back got us. We are dealing with indescribable evil from the left. tweet, baby, tweet!

Trump is the Hemingway of twitter!


----------



## basquebromance

"Crazy Joe Scarborough and dumb as a rock Mika are not bad people, but their low rated show is dominated by their NBC bosses. Too bad!

Word is that Van Susteren was let go by her out of control bosses because she refused to go along w/ 'Trump hate!'" - Trump


----------



## Divine Wind

basquebromance said:


> We saw how much good GWBush’s refusal to fight back got us. We are dealing with indescribable evil from the left. tweet, baby, tweet!
> 
> Trump is the Hemingway of twitter!


GW refused to fight back? WTF?  He invaded Afghanistan after 9/11 (Good!) then invaded Iraq (not so good).


----------



## basquebromance

Divine.Wind said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> We saw how much good GWBush’s refusal to fight back got us. We are dealing with indescribable evil from the left. tweet, baby, tweet!
> 
> Trump is the Hemingway of twitter!
> 
> 
> 
> GW refused to fight back? WTF?  He invaded Afghanistan after 9/11 (Good!) then invaded Iraq (not so good).
Click to expand...


fight back against his critics, i obviously mean. pay attention.


----------



## Divine Wind

basquebromance said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor poor Doinnie.  The press is attacking him.
> 
> Bull Fucking Shit.
> 
> Don't blame the press for reporting the stupid shit you do.  That is their job.  If you don't want the press to keep reporting it, STOP DOING STUPID SHIT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "russia" and "Trump is mentally unstable" are fake news
Click to expand...

You don't accept the our nation's intelligence assessment that the fucking Russians are fucking with us?  Do you think the Russians are our friends?


----------



## Divine Wind

basquebromance said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> We saw how much good GWBush’s refusal to fight back got us. We are dealing with indescribable evil from the left. tweet, baby, tweet!
> 
> Trump is the Hemingway of twitter!
> 
> 
> 
> GW refused to fight back? WTF?  He invaded Afghanistan after 9/11 (Good!) then invaded Iraq (not so good).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fight back against his critics, i obviously mean. pay attention.
Click to expand...

Not obviously.  Learn how to write above the sixth grade level.


----------



## Divine Wind

Muhammed said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> He should explain why he lied. He should prove he is not a degenerate coward.
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't lie about her in the first place, jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was bloody  and has a low IQ ??  Come on Moe  stop protecting this AH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's not very intelligent and she knows it. And while she was growing up in her highly dysfunctional and emotionally abusive family her asshole parents and her siblings made it a point to often remind her that she was the only stupid member of the family.
> 
> She knows it, Scarborough knows it, her friends know it and Trump knows it.
> 
> She is so fucking stupid that she didn't even realize that any great leader like Trump would necessarily retaliate to her personal attacks on national television that day. Not for the personal attack on himself (she's been doing that from the get go without him saying things that would truly hurt her feelings) but for the personal attack she directed at Trump's staffers on national TV. She said they needed to be lobotomized. As their leader Trump was obligated to defend his underlings. That's part of your job when you are a leader. People who are not good leaders do not understand that.
> 
> So in retaliation he threw a brilliantly executed combination at her big three emotional soft spots, those being her stupidity, her mental illness and her body image. She misbehaved in a serious way and had to be given a spanking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And guess what her Dad said about her fiancee, Scarborough/
> On this morning’s Morning Joe, former U.S. National Security Adviser Zbigniew Brzezinski offered his expertise on the conflict in Gaza. It was all very insightful! But you’ll want to just skip to the end of this clip, where host Joe Scarborough attempts to ask for Brzezinski’s daughter Mika’s hand in marriage or something by insisting that _“you cannot blame what’s going on in Israel on the Bush administration.” _
> This prompted Zbig to reply, “*You know, you have such a stunningly superficial knowledge of what went on that it’s almost embarrassing to listen to you*.” Burn!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for posting that clip. But that wasn't from this morning. He died a few weeks ago.
Click to expand...

Ooops.  LOL

Zbigniew Brzezinski, National Security Adviser to Jimmy Carter, Dies at 89
_MAY 26, 2017

Zbigniew Brzezinski, the hawkish strategic theorist who was national security adviser to President Jimmy Carter in the tumultuous years of the Iran hostage crisis and the Soviet invasion of Afghanistan in the late 1970s, died on Friday at a hospital in Virginia. He was 89.

His death, at Inova Fairfax Hospital in Falls Church, was announced on Friday by his daughter, Mika Brzezinski, a co-host of the MSNBC program “Morning Joe.”_


----------



## Rambunctious

Mika and Joe what a joke! I didn't even know they were still on TV. Hey they said they had proof, I guess they were lying just like they do every morning.


----------



## Divine Wind

Rambunctious said:


> Mika and Joe what a joke! I didn't even know they were still on TV. Hey they said they had proof, I guess they were lying just like they do every morning.


I never heard of them until SNL had a skit about them a month or so ago and I had to Google them.  Trump certainly has improved their PR rating.  Free advertising! They should send Trump a Christmas card every year for as long as he lives.


----------



## usmbguest5318

healthmyths said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so.  Then again, we haven't had a POTUS in recent memory who's lowered themselves to the level Trump has.  The fact of the matter is that as POTUS, one is "above it all;" thus one should comport oneself accordingly.
> 
> The reason for the outcry -- outcry that's coming from all respectable quarters -- is Trump's debasing himself and more importantly the office of the president.  Effrontery is beneath the office.  The man holding the office can think it if he wants to, but he has to have the restraint to refrain from plying his acrid brume of oppressively caustic oral effluvium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> He hasn't lowered ANYTHING.  He talks like THE PEOPLE.  His conduct is perfectly fine, and all this dopey criticism is just desperate attempts by enemies to derail him.. All a failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He "talks like" (comports himself like) some of the people, namely those in the rogues gallery of precociously maladjusted miscreants whose malignant metastasis of obloquy flows with no more restraint than the tics of one suffering from Tourette's Syndrome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then he certainly has millions of people like me that aren't shallow and intellectually challenged to see that Trump IS NOT like any politician who constantly needs a
> finger in the wind to tell him which way to go!  Trump supporters like me look way beyond these incidents and see a greater good being performed.
> One simple example of why a non-politician like Trump is good for the country:
> *Trump Orders Government to Stop Work on Y2K Bug, 17 Years Later*
> Seventeen years after the Year 2000 bug came and went, the federal government will finally stop preparing for it.
> Jared Kushner Says Government Must Move Past Floppy Disks
> The Trump administration announced Thursday that it would eliminate dozens of paperwork requirements for federal agencies, including an obscure rule that requires them to continue providing updates on their preparedness for a bug that afflicted some computers at the turn of the century.
> As another example, the Pentagon will be freed from a requirement that it file a report every time a small business vendor is paid,
> a task that consumed some 1,200 man-hours every year.
> Trump Orders Government to Stop Work on Y2K Bug
> 
> Just consider that simple act!  It has been going on for 16 years!  Why wasn't it stopped earlier?
> Because the mentality of a politician such as GWB or Obama didn't have people around to question things like this!
Click to expand...




healthmyths said:


> ...millions of people like me that aren't *shallow and intellectually challenged*...As another example, the Pentagon will be freed from a requirement that it file a report every time a small business vendor is paid,a task that consumed some 1,200 man-hours every year.



Shallow?  Dude, you don't meaning of the word.  Let me tell you what shallow is.  Shallow has two dimensions:  a pettiness aspect and an insufficiency of though aspect.  One way in which individuals exhibit shallowness  is encountering information and not giving it due consideration before publicly uttering something ignorant in reference to it, which is precisely what you did with that post above.  To wit....



healthmyths said:


> ...millions of *people like me that aren't *shallow and* intellectually challenged*...As another example, the Pentagon will be freed from a requirement that it file a report every time a small business vendor is paid,a task that consumed some 1,200 man-hours every year.



First, and this will initially seem petty, but I'll show why it's not...the M-12-16-related example you provided isn't "another" one, it is the only one you provided pertaining to the "[elimination of dozens of paperwork requirements."  The reason I point that out is that one should expect that people who are not "intellectually challenged" would recognize whether they've provided one or multiple examples of a thing.  Provided they indeed have the acumen they claim, those individuals would indeed know when to use the word "an" rather than "another."

So, you see, though normally my pointing out such a thing would be petty, in this instance is it not because you hubristically attested to not being "intellectually challenged."   You "made your bed."  I'm just laying you in it.



healthmyths said:


> ...millions of people like me that aren't shallow and intellectually challenged...As another example, the *Pentagon will be freed from a requirement that it file a report every time a small business vendor is paid,a task that consumed some 1,200 man-hours every year.*


Not "intellectually challenged" like you?  Well, let me tell you something....Assuming the Pentagon does indeed use 1200 man-hours to file a report each time it pays a small business vendor [1], the reason isn't because the requirement to do so militates for it to do so.  Rather the reason most likely is that the people in the Pentagon's accounting operation are "intellectually challenged," much as you are.

The report that must be filed to comply with OMB M-12-16 (and its temporal extensions, one of which presumably increased the reporting frequency to quarterly rather than semi-annually as it was in originally stipulated in M-12-16) is something that can and should be fully automated within the standard functionality of the Pentagon's ERP system, thereby requiring no man-hours.  Thus, the instruction to dispense with the reporting requirement, provided it was proposed by people who are "not intellectually challenged," was not proposed to cut back on the man-hours needed to prepare the report.

How do I know I'm right?  Because after having performed and subsequently managed some 50 odd implementations of ERP systems, I picked up a few things about what they can do.  One of the things that is found (and has been for decades) in any ERP system's vendor tables is a flag that users check (or don't) to indicate whether a business is a small business.  Using that flag as a discriminant, it's but a matter of an hour's work to write a structured query to retrieve the invoicing and payment history pertaining to all suppliers having that flag ticked.  Write the query, save it in the system's list of reports, set up a recurring report request, and let the system, upon producing the report as scheduled, email, fax, or however, send the report to the necessary recipients.​
Now, you see intellectually astute enterprise managers, even if they aren't aware of specific functionality in various enterprise management systems, with an eye toward optimizing their organization processes, at least bother to ask whether such functionality exists, or can be cost effectively made extant, before they discard an element of internal process control and oversight that, when in place and operating, allows them to detect problems when they first manifest themselves rather than only after it's festered for sometime whereafter someone complains vociferously.

However, demonstrating the intellectual acuity and depth of thought it takes to confirm what is, and what one believes to be, doesn't require one be an enterprise manager, or manager of any sort.  It merely requires one be neither shallow nor intellectually challenged.

Note:

Though you've cited the 1200 man-hour metric, from where did you obtain it?  I don't see it specified in connection with the express order to dispense with the reporting requirements of OMB M-12-16.


----------



## Divine Wind

Issa said:


> I'm sure our taxes help you somehow. You wish you lived here. Best state in America hands down.
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is unfit to be POTUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're from California.............nobody cares what they think. In the electoral process, their input is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I've lived in California, courtesy of Uncle Sam.  After five years at MCAS Tustin, when given the choice, I left.


----------



## Mudda

Divine.Wind said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure our taxes help you somehow. You wish you lived here. Best state in America hands down.
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is unfit to be POTUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're from California.............nobody cares what they think. In the electoral process, their input is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've lived in California, courtesy of Uncle Sam.  After five years at MCAS Tustin, when given the choice, I left.
Click to expand...

You couldn't handle it. Figures.


----------



## healthmyths

Divine.Wind said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't lie about her in the first place, jackass.
> 
> 
> 
> She was bloody  and has a low IQ ??  Come on Moe  stop protecting this AH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's not very intelligent and she knows it. And while she was growing up in her highly dysfunctional and emotionally abusive family her asshole parents and her siblings made it a point to often remind her that she was the only stupid member of the family.
> 
> She knows it, Scarborough knows it, her friends know it and Trump knows it.
> 
> She is so fucking stupid that she didn't even realize that any great leader like Trump would necessarily retaliate to her personal attacks on national television that day. Not for the personal attack on himself (she's been doing that from the get go without him saying things that would truly hurt her feelings) but for the personal attack she directed at Trump's staffers on national TV. She said they needed to be lobotomized. As their leader Trump was obligated to defend his underlings. That's part of your job when you are a leader. People who are not good leaders do not understand that.
> 
> So in retaliation he threw a brilliantly executed combination at her big three emotional soft spots, those being her stupidity, her mental illness and her body image. She misbehaved in a serious way and had to be given a spanking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And guess what her Dad said about her fiancee, Scarborough/
> On this morning’s Morning Joe, former U.S. National Security Adviser Zbigniew Brzezinski offered his expertise on the conflict in Gaza. It was all very insightful! But you’ll want to just skip to the end of this clip, where host Joe Scarborough attempts to ask for Brzezinski’s daughter Mika’s hand in marriage or something by insisting that _“you cannot blame what’s going on in Israel on the Bush administration.” _
> This prompted Zbig to reply, “*You know, you have such a stunningly superficial knowledge of what went on that it’s almost embarrassing to listen to you*.” Burn!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for posting that clip. But that wasn't from this morning. He died a few weeks ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooops.  LOL
> 
> Zbigniew Brzezinski, National Security Adviser to Jimmy Carter, Dies at 89
> _MAY 26, 2017
> 
> Zbigniew Brzezinski, the hawkish strategic theorist who was national security adviser to President Jimmy Carter in the tumultuous years of the Iran hostage crisis and the Soviet invasion of Afghanistan in the late 1970s, died on Friday at a hospital in Virginia. He was 89.
> 
> His death, at Inova Fairfax Hospital in Falls Church, was announced on Friday by his daughter, Mika Brzezinski, a co-host of the MSNBC program “Morning Joe.”_
Click to expand...


You obviously were a little slow on the f/u comments about his death.  We all knew it.
But thanks for the behind the times notice.


----------



## bornright

basquebromance said:


> there will never come a more entertaining president!


The fact that she was still bleeding from a facial procedure I do not blame him for bringing it out.  The fact that she has a very low IQ is something he probably should not have brought out.  She can not help it.  If she could she would.


----------



## Divine Wind

Mudda said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure our taxes help you somehow. You wish you lived here. Best state in America hands down.
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is unfit to be POTUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're from California.............nobody cares what they think. In the electoral process, their input is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've lived in California, courtesy of Uncle Sam.  After five years at MCAS Tustin, when given the choice, I left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You couldn't handle it. Figures.
Click to expand...

LOL  Are you trolling or admitting you live in California?


----------



## Divine Wind

healthmyths said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was bloody  and has a low IQ ??  Come on Moe  stop protecting this AH
> 
> 
> 
> She's not very intelligent and she knows it. And while she was growing up in her highly dysfunctional and emotionally abusive family her asshole parents and her siblings made it a point to often remind her that she was the only stupid member of the family.
> 
> She knows it, Scarborough knows it, her friends know it and Trump knows it.
> 
> She is so fucking stupid that she didn't even realize that any great leader like Trump would necessarily retaliate to her personal attacks on national television that day. Not for the personal attack on himself (she's been doing that from the get go without him saying things that would truly hurt her feelings) but for the personal attack she directed at Trump's staffers on national TV. She said they needed to be lobotomized. As their leader Trump was obligated to defend his underlings. That's part of your job when you are a leader. People who are not good leaders do not understand that.
> 
> So in retaliation he threw a brilliantly executed combination at her big three emotional soft spots, those being her stupidity, her mental illness and her body image. She misbehaved in a serious way and had to be given a spanking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And guess what her Dad said about her fiancee, Scarborough/
> On this morning’s Morning Joe, former U.S. National Security Adviser Zbigniew Brzezinski offered his expertise on the conflict in Gaza. It was all very insightful! But you’ll want to just skip to the end of this clip, where host Joe Scarborough attempts to ask for Brzezinski’s daughter Mika’s hand in marriage or something by insisting that _“you cannot blame what’s going on in Israel on the Bush administration.” _
> This prompted Zbig to reply, “*You know, you have such a stunningly superficial knowledge of what went on that it’s almost embarrassing to listen to you*.” Burn!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for posting that clip. But that wasn't from this morning. He died a few weeks ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooops.  LOL
> 
> Zbigniew Brzezinski, National Security Adviser to Jimmy Carter, Dies at 89
> _MAY 26, 2017
> 
> Zbigniew Brzezinski, the hawkish strategic theorist who was national security adviser to President Jimmy Carter in the tumultuous years of the Iran hostage crisis and the Soviet invasion of Afghanistan in the late 1970s, died on Friday at a hospital in Virginia. He was 89.
> 
> His death, at Inova Fairfax Hospital in Falls Church, was announced on Friday by his daughter, Mika Brzezinski, a co-host of the MSNBC program “Morning Joe.”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously were a little slow on the f/u comments about his death.  We all knew it.
> But thanks for the behind the times notice.
Click to expand...

Awesome dancing, dude!!  But it doesn't cover up the fact you posted "_On this morning’s Morning Joe, former U.S. National Security Adviser Zbigniew Brzezinski offered his expertise on the conflict in Gaza. It was all very insightful! But you’ll want to just skip to the end of this clip, where host Joe Scarborough attempts to ask for Brzezinski’s daughter Mika’s hand in marriage or something by insisting that “you cannot blame what’s going on in Israel on the Bush administration.” 
This prompted Zbig to reply, “*You know, you have such a stunningly superficial knowledge of what went on that it’s almost embarrassing to listen to you*.” *Burn!*_"

Burn!  LOL


----------



## Mudda

Divine.Wind said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure our taxes help you somehow. You wish you lived here. Best state in America hands down.
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is unfit to be POTUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're from California.............nobody cares what they think. In the electoral process, their input is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've lived in California, courtesy of Uncle Sam.  After five years at MCAS Tustin, when given the choice, I left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You couldn't handle it. Figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  Are you trolling or admitting you live in California?
Click to expand...

We noticed that you didn't deny what I said.


----------



## Divine Wind

Mudda said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure our taxes help you somehow. You wish you lived here. Best state in America hands down.
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're from California.............nobody cares what they think. In the electoral process, their input is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've lived in California, courtesy of Uncle Sam.  After five years at MCAS Tustin, when given the choice, I left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You couldn't handle it. Figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  Are you trolling or admitting you live in California?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We noticed that you didn't deny what I said.
Click to expand...

"We"?  You and your tape worm?  The little 2 inch mouse in your pocket?  You, yourself and Irene?  Who is "we"?


----------



## Mudda

Divine.Wind said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure our taxes help you somehow. You wish you lived here. Best state in America hands down.
> 
> 
> 
> I've lived in California, courtesy of Uncle Sam.  After five years at MCAS Tustin, when given the choice, I left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You couldn't handle it. Figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  Are you trolling or admitting you live in California?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We noticed that you didn't deny what I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "We"?  You and your tape worm?  The little 2 inch mouse in your pocket?  You, yourself and Irene?  Who is "we"?
Click to expand...

Everyone, you including you.


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Elections are rigged.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is exactly what the Russians want you to believe, eh Comrade?
Click to expand...

Trump wants us to believe it too. See he was coordinating with russia


----------



## eddiew

sealybobo said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Elections are rigged.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is exactly what the Russians want you to believe, eh Comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump wants us to believe it too. See he was coordinating with russia
Click to expand...

When they meet  the vodka will be flowing and trump will be buying  ,,thanking putin for all his help


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our president once again humiliated himself with another childlike tantrum
> 
> 
> 
> If you think Trump is humiliated or even slightly embarrassed by his comments regarding Mika then you are nuts. However I do not think that you actually believe what you said. In other words, you're just fucking lying, jackass.
> 
> Trump humiliated Mika by revealing to the world that she had cosmetic surgery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Trump is overly sensitive
> Especially over criticism by women. He takes criticism very personally. That is why he must stew for a while and then come up with a witty retort like.....oh yea?  well you are stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you were the target of the shit Vika spews out every morning you would be in a straight jacket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you shitting me?
> I take worse abuse than that on this board every day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When it gets broadcast to millions of people, then perhaps you might have a justified complaint.
Click to expand...

Are you kidding me?

USMB gets better ratings than Morning Joe
just ask Trump


----------



## boedicca

Mac1958 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, in reality, normal people don't care about tweets.  Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> When "tweets" reveal that an individual - especially the President of the United States and Leader of the Free World - clearly has both self esteem and impulse control problems, I think that's pretty significant.
> .
Click to expand...



He's a human being who isn't going to sit siliently by while he and his family are trashed.  That's not nearly the equivalent of Antifa Cupcakes assaulting people and torching buildings.  

Just sayin'.


----------



## Issa

We are glad you left. California is home of the open minded and progressive that's why is the sixth biggest economy in the world and 1st in the US.



Divine.Wind said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure our taxes help you somehow. You wish you lived here. Best state in America hands down.
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is unfit to be POTUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're from California.............nobody cares what they think. In the electoral process, their input is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've lived in California, courtesy of Uncle Sam.  After five years at MCAS Tustin, when given the choice, I left.
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's plain cuckoo for Trump trying to hurt Mika and Joe by tweeting that Mika had a facelift ...when trump is like on his third plastic surgery job ... his eyes are 'turning Japanese'' from all of them... and while his trophy wife has had every plastic surgery that ever existed from boob job, to face lifts and eye lifts and Botox etc etc
> 
> He's an infantile idiot, and an embarrassment to the Presidency...
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't trying to hurt her. He just mentioned that she had a facelift, and that was the reason for her face bleeding.  You are fabricating.  What else is new ?  ho hum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her face lift, or many face lifts, are not good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They make women look strange
Click to expand...

She looks better than Melania
Melania looks like an alien


----------



## Issa

The fact that the whole makes fun of Trump should be a good reason to fire him.


----------



## Care4all

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's plain cuckoo for Trump trying to hurt Mika and Joe by tweeting that Mika had a facelift ...when trump is like on his third plastic surgery job ... his eyes are 'turning Japanese'' from all of them... and while his trophy wife has had every plastic surgery that ever existed from boob job, to face lifts and eye lifts and Botox etc etc
> 
> He's an infantile idiot, and an embarrassment to the Presidency...
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't trying to hurt her. He just mentioned that she had a facelift, and that was the reason for her face bleeding.  You are fabricating.  What else is new ?  ho hum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her face lift, or many face lifts, are not good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They make women look strange
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She looks better than Melania
> Melania looks like an alien
Click to expand...





too much plastic surgery...she had a nose job, which took off too much of her nose and gave her this lengthy space between her new nose and new mouth which really doesn't look right....she has had lip work to make them fatter, and she has all new teeth, probably dental implants, and of course the eyes are stretched and cut to the max....  thus the alien look, of sorts....


----------



## rightwinger

Care4all said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's plain cuckoo for Trump trying to hurt Mika and Joe by tweeting that Mika had a facelift ...when trump is like on his third plastic surgery job ... his eyes are 'turning Japanese'' from all of them... and while his trophy wife has had every plastic surgery that ever existed from boob job, to face lifts and eye lifts and Botox etc etc
> 
> He's an infantile idiot, and an embarrassment to the Presidency...
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't trying to hurt her. He just mentioned that she had a facelift, and that was the reason for her face bleeding.  You are fabricating.  What else is new ?  ho hum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her face lift, or many face lifts, are not good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They make women look strange
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She looks better than Melania
> Melania looks like an alien
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 136568
> too much plastic surgery...she had a nose job, which took off too much of her nose and gave her this lengthy space between her new nose and new mouth which really doesn't look right....she has had lip work to make them fatter, and she has all new teeth, probably dental implants, and of course the eyes are stretched and cut to the max....  thus the alien look, of sorts....
Click to expand...

Sad really.....she had natural beauty

Too bad she had to meet Trumps standard of beauty


----------



## eddiew

boedicca said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, in reality, normal people don't care about tweets.  Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> When "tweets" reveal that an individual - especially the President of the United States and Leader of the Free World - clearly has both self esteem and impulse control problems, I think that's pretty significant.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's a human being who isn't going to sit siliently by while he and his family are trashed.  That's not nearly the equivalent of Antifa Cupcakes assaulting people and torching buildings.
> 
> Just sayin'.
Click to expand...

Would you like me to count the 100's of people that pos trashed   the 17 presidential hopefuls and how many since and before then?? The man is a walking scumbag   He was before  his presidency and is after


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's plain cuckoo for Trump trying to hurt Mika and Joe by tweeting that Mika had a facelift ...when trump is like on his third plastic surgery job ... his eyes are 'turning Japanese'' from all of them... and while his trophy wife has had every plastic surgery that ever existed from boob job, to face lifts and eye lifts and Botox etc etc
> 
> He's an infantile idiot, and an embarrassment to the Presidency...
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't trying to hurt her. He just mentioned that she had a facelift, and that was the reason for her face bleeding.  You are fabricating.  What else is new ?  ho hum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her face lift, or many face lifts, are not good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They make women look strange
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She looks better than Melania
> Melania looks like an alien
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 136568
> too much plastic surgery...she had a nose job, which took off too much of her nose and gave her this lengthy space between her new nose and new mouth which really doesn't look right....she has had lip work to make them fatter, and she has all new teeth, probably dental implants, and of course the eyes are stretched and cut to the max....  thus the alien look, of sorts....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad really.....she had natural beauty
> 
> Too bad she had to meet Trumps standard of beauty
Click to expand...


What makes you imagine Trump asked her to have surgery?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Meghan McCain*‏Verified account @*MeghanMcCain*
I do not think making fun of a woman's looks is acceptable. I get it every day of my life. I think that tweet is cruel - and unpresidential

6:25 AM - 29 Jun 2017


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Josh Marshall *✔* @joshtpm 
I guess it's coincidence that Trump's attacks on women always involve low intelligence, hysteria and blood.

 10:47 AM - 29 Jun 2017


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Ana Navarro *✔* @ananavarro 
@Rosie, @megynkelly, @CarlyFiorina, @morningmika, flat-chested women, Alicia Machado...long list of women Trump's attacked. He's disgusting.

 10:31 AM - 29 Jun 2017


----------



## Care4all

She still looks really pretty here, with this more natural look and not much plastic surgery yet!

I like her with lighter skin too, instead of that year round tan...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Follow


 Axios *✔* @axios 


Paul Ryan on Trump's morning tweets: "Obviously, I don't see that as an appropriate comment." "

 11:55 AM - 29 Jun 2017


----------



## Issa

I just can't believe a president is a low life POS goes around insulting everyone like a thug and some are finding this ok.


----------



## bripat9643

Issa said:


> I just can't believe a president is a low life POS goes around insulting everyone like a thug and some are finding this ok.


That's because the people he insults are thugs who deserve it.


----------



## DOTR

Of everything there is to like about Trump this may be the greatest...his exposure of the media as enemies of the American people. Their attacks on him are proxy attacks on us...the deplorables and rubes who rejected them last November.
   But the media chokehold on information is over. And they have dropped even the pretense of being journalists.
  Go get em President Trump.


----------



## DOTR

bripat9643 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't believe a president is a low life POS goes around insulting everyone like a thug and some are finding this ok.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because they people he insults are thugs who deserve it.
Click to expand...



   On June 8 Low IQ Mika called President Trump "mentally ill". When he hit back she suddenly is the little lady being attacked by the mean man. 
   You didnt see the feminists yelling for civility that day did you? Nope. They snickered. But call them to account and they revert to hiding behind their gender.


----------



## Issa

You know where is the problem?
Mika that most of us didn't know who she is was made famous by the president of the strongest country on earth. This idiot is busy exchanging insults with everyone. The worst dictators weren't as childish as this guy....its a huge embarrassment to the US.



DOTR said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't believe a president is a low life POS goes around insulting everyone like a thug and some are finding this ok.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because they people he insults are thugs who deserve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> On June 8 Low IQ Mika called President Trump "mentally ill". When he hit back she suddenly is the little lady being attacked by the mean man.
> You didnt see the feminists yelling for civility that day did you? Nope. They snickered. But call them to account and they revert to hiding behind their gender.
Click to expand...


----------



## Issa

That's moronic....he supposed to be higher than this...im sorry I have 0 respect for the presidency, this guy is a low life thug. Worst example to our kids and to the rest of the world. 



bripat9643 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't believe a president is a low life POS goes around insulting everyone like a thug and some are finding this ok.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because the people he insults are thugs who deserve it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mac1958

eddiew said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, in reality, normal people don't care about tweets.  Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> When "tweets" reveal that an individual - especially the President of the United States and Leader of the Free World - clearly has both self esteem and impulse control problems, I think that's pretty significant.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's a human being who isn't going to sit siliently by while he and his family are trashed.  That's not nearly the equivalent of Antifa Cupcakes assaulting people and torching buildings.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like me to count the 100's of people that pos trashed   the 17 presidential hopefuls and how many since and before then?? The man is a walking scumbag   He was before  his presidency and is after
Click to expand...

Beat me to it.

This man has been tossing out vicious personal insults and third-grade name-calling since long before he even announced he was running for President.

The man talked about the SIZE of his DICK in a national Presidential debate.  He is a child.

He has pissed on the office, and worse, he has proven he doesn't have the temperament for the position.  Over and over and over.
.


----------



## Divine Wind

Issa said:


> We are glad you left. California is home of the open minded and progressive that's why is the sixth biggest economy in the world and 1st in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure our taxes help you somehow. You wish you lived here. Best state in America hands down.
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is unfit to be POTUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're from California.............nobody cares what they think. In the electoral process, their input is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've lived in California, courtesy of Uncle Sam.  After five years at MCAS Tustin, when given the choice, I left.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

California should secede so they can live alone in their own awesomeness.  Let's see how long they last as an independent nation.


----------



## Divine Wind

Mac1958 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, in reality, normal people don't care about tweets.  Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> When "tweets" reveal that an individual - especially the President of the United States and Leader of the Free World - clearly has both self esteem and impulse control problems, I think that's pretty significant.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's a human being who isn't going to sit siliently by while he and his family are trashed.  That's not nearly the equivalent of Antifa Cupcakes assaulting people and torching buildings.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like me to count the 100's of people that pos trashed   the 17 presidential hopefuls and how many since and before then?? The man is a walking scumbag   He was before  his presidency and is after
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beat me to it.
> 
> This man has been tossing out vicious personal insults and third-grade name-calling since long before he even announced he was running for President.
> 
> The man talked about the SIZE of his DICK in a national Presidential debate.  He is a child.
> 
> He has pissed on the office, and worse, he has proven he doesn't have the temperament for the position.  Over and over and over.
> .
Click to expand...

To be fair, I think he just enjoyed the limelight and the popular adulation.  I strongly doubt he expected to actually win and be saddled with all that goes with being POTUS.  After all, he's a 71 year old billionaire.  Why the fuck would he want to spend the last few good years of his life putting up with this shit?   Unlike the LWLs talking about his sanity and claiming his son is mentally retarded, I think Trump genuinely doesn't give a shit and simply wants to find a relatively face-saving way out.   He want's to go back to the "campaign trail" where he can vent his spleen and receive standing ovations by those who love him.


----------



## Divine Wind

Issa said:


> I just can't believe a president is a low life POS goes around insulting everyone like a thug and some are finding this ok.


I can't believe he destroyed Hillary!  Woot!   Trump crushes the Clinton Foundation then shits on it.  ROFLMAO


----------



## Mac1958

Divine.Wind said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, in reality, normal people don't care about tweets.  Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> When "tweets" reveal that an individual - especially the President of the United States and Leader of the Free World - clearly has both self esteem and impulse control problems, I think that's pretty significant.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's a human being who isn't going to sit siliently by while he and his family are trashed.  That's not nearly the equivalent of Antifa Cupcakes assaulting people and torching buildings.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like me to count the 100's of people that pos trashed   the 17 presidential hopefuls and how many since and before then?? The man is a walking scumbag   He was before  his presidency and is after
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beat me to it.
> 
> This man has been tossing out vicious personal insults and third-grade name-calling since long before he even announced he was running for President.
> 
> The man talked about the SIZE of his DICK in a national Presidential debate.  He is a child.
> 
> He has pissed on the office, and worse, he has proven he doesn't have the temperament for the position.  Over and over and over.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, I think he just enjoyed the limelight and the popular adulation.  I strongly doubt he expected to actually win and be saddled with all that goes with being POTUS.  After all, he's a 71 year old billionaire.  Why the fuck would he want to spend the last few good years of his life putting up with this shit?   Unlike the LWLs talking about his sanity and claiming his son is mentally retarded, I think Trump genuinely doesn't give a shit and simply wants to find a relatively face-saving way out.   He want's to go back to the "campaign trail" where he can vent his spleen and receive standing ovations by those who love him.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I think it's possible that the showbiz angle is all he cares/cared about, and I think it's possible he didn't really think he was going to win and was just having fun with it.

One helluva story, that's for sure.
.


----------



## Divine Wind

Mac1958 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When "tweets" reveal that an individual - especially the President of the United States and Leader of the Free World - clearly has both self esteem and impulse control problems, I think that's pretty significant.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a human being who isn't going to sit siliently by while he and his family are trashed.  That's not nearly the equivalent of Antifa Cupcakes assaulting people and torching buildings.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like me to count the 100's of people that pos trashed   the 17 presidential hopefuls and how many since and before then?? The man is a walking scumbag   He was before  his presidency and is after
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beat me to it.
> 
> This man has been tossing out vicious personal insults and third-grade name-calling since long before he even announced he was running for President.
> 
> The man talked about the SIZE of his DICK in a national Presidential debate.  He is a child.
> 
> He has pissed on the office, and worse, he has proven he doesn't have the temperament for the position.  Over and over and over.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, I think he just enjoyed the limelight and the popular adulation.  I strongly doubt he expected to actually win and be saddled with all that goes with being POTUS.  After all, he's a 71 year old billionaire.  Why the fuck would he want to spend the last few good years of his life putting up with this shit?   Unlike the LWLs talking about his sanity and claiming his son is mentally retarded, I think Trump genuinely doesn't give a shit and simply wants to find a relatively face-saving way out.   He want's to go back to the "campaign trail" where he can vent his spleen and receive standing ovations by those who love him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I think it's possible that the showbiz angle is all he cares/cared about, and I think it's possible he didn't really think he was going to win and was just having fun with it.
> 
> One helluva story, that's for sure.
> .
Click to expand...

Agreed.  This is also why I have one bet out (and offered several more) that he won't finish his term.  He wants out, but he's not a quitter.  If he quits, he can't go around giving road shows like Palin did for several years.  He needs to be "forced" to resign or offer up a medical excuse for resigning...."for the good of the nation", of course.


----------



## Mac1958

Divine.Wind said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a human being who isn't going to sit siliently by while he and his family are trashed.  That's not nearly the equivalent of Antifa Cupcakes assaulting people and torching buildings.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like me to count the 100's of people that pos trashed   the 17 presidential hopefuls and how many since and before then?? The man is a walking scumbag   He was before  his presidency and is after
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beat me to it.
> 
> This man has been tossing out vicious personal insults and third-grade name-calling since long before he even announced he was running for President.
> 
> The man talked about the SIZE of his DICK in a national Presidential debate.  He is a child.
> 
> He has pissed on the office, and worse, he has proven he doesn't have the temperament for the position.  Over and over and over.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, I think he just enjoyed the limelight and the popular adulation.  I strongly doubt he expected to actually win and be saddled with all that goes with being POTUS.  After all, he's a 71 year old billionaire.  Why the fuck would he want to spend the last few good years of his life putting up with this shit?   Unlike the LWLs talking about his sanity and claiming his son is mentally retarded, I think Trump genuinely doesn't give a shit and simply wants to find a relatively face-saving way out.   He want's to go back to the "campaign trail" where he can vent his spleen and receive standing ovations by those who love him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I think it's possible that the showbiz angle is all he cares/cared about, and I think it's possible he didn't really think he was going to win and was just having fun with it.
> 
> One helluva story, that's for sure.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  This is also why I have one bet out (and offered several more) that he won't finish his term.  He wants out, but he's not a quitter.  If he quits, he can't go around giving road shows like Palin did for several years.  He needs to be "forced" to resign or offer up a medical excuse for resigning...."for the good of the nation", of course.
Click to expand...

Yeah - It's also possible that he'd do a "these people are all crazy, no smart person can work with them" or "the press is making it impossible for me to do this" thing.

We'll see.  What I don't want to see is the country getting used to his behaviors.  Our standards are low enough.
.


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't trying to hurt her. He just mentioned that she had a facelift, and that was the reason for her face bleeding.  You are fabricating.  What else is new ?  ho hum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her face lift, or many face lifts, are not good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They make women look strange
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She looks better than Melania
> Melania looks like an alien
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 136568
> too much plastic surgery...she had a nose job, which took off too much of her nose and gave her this lengthy space between her new nose and new mouth which really doesn't look right....she has had lip work to make them fatter, and she has all new teeth, probably dental implants, and of course the eyes are stretched and cut to the max....  thus the alien look, of sorts....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad really.....she had natural beauty
> 
> Too bad she had to meet Trumps standard of beauty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you imagine Trump asked her to have surgery?
Click to expand...

Look at the photos before she was married and after

Sad really how much cosmetic surgery she had.  Few years and she will look like Joan Rivers


----------



## rightwinger

Issa said:


> You know where is the problem?
> Mika that most of us didn't know who she is was made famous by the president of the strongest country on earth. This idiot is busy exchanging insults with everyone. The worst dictators weren't as childish as this guy....its a huge embarrassment to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't believe a president is a low life POS goes around insulting everyone like a thug and some are finding this ok.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because they people he insults are thugs who deserve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> On June 8 Low IQ Mika called President Trump "mentally ill". When he hit back she suddenly is the little lady being attacked by the mean man.
> You didnt see the feminists yelling for civility that day did you? Nope. They snickered. But call them to account and they revert to hiding behind their gender.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It was so easy for Mika to push his buttons

I wonder if Putin and Kim Jon Un are taking notes?


----------



## Divine Wind

rightwinger said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know where is the problem?
> Mika that most of us didn't know who she is was made famous by the president of the strongest country on earth. This idiot is busy exchanging insults with everyone. The worst dictators weren't as childish as this guy....its a huge embarrassment to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't believe a president is a low life POS goes around insulting everyone like a thug and some are finding this ok.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because they people he insults are thugs who deserve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> On June 8 Low IQ Mika called President Trump "mentally ill". When he hit back she suddenly is the little lady being attacked by the mean man.
> You didnt see the feminists yelling for civility that day did you? Nope. They snickered. But call them to account and they revert to hiding behind their gender.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was so easy for Mika to push his buttons
> 
> I wonder if Putin and Kim Jon Un are taking notes?
Click to expand...

Putin, as a KGB Colonel, is a master button-pusher.  Kim Jong-un is just a spoiled kid who can have his own buttons pushed.  The only thing he worries about is China.


----------



## rightwinger

Divine.Wind said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know where is the problem?
> Mika that most of us didn't know who she is was made famous by the president of the strongest country on earth. This idiot is busy exchanging insults with everyone. The worst dictators weren't as childish as this guy....its a huge embarrassment to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't believe a president is a low life POS goes around insulting everyone like a thug and some are finding this ok.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because they people he insults are thugs who deserve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> On June 8 Low IQ Mika called President Trump "mentally ill". When he hit back she suddenly is the little lady being attacked by the mean man.
> You didnt see the feminists yelling for civility that day did you? Nope. They snickered. But call them to account and they revert to hiding behind their gender.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was so easy for Mika to push his buttons
> 
> I wonder if Putin and Kim Jon Un are taking notes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putin, as a KGB Colonel, is a master button-pusher.  Kim Jong-un is just a spoiled kid who can have his own buttons pushed.  The only thing he worries about is China.
Click to expand...

I know......a shallow ego like Trump would be putty in the hands of Putin


----------



## frigidweirdo

basquebromance said:


> there will never come a more entertaining president!



No, there probably won't be a more entertaining president, unless of course the US public seems to think they're electing their president to be the kids' entertainment, rather than the guy who runs the party.


----------



## Divine Wind

frigidweirdo said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there will never come a more entertaining president!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, there probably won't be a more entertaining president, unless of course the US public seems to think they're electing their president to be the kids' entertainment, rather than the guy who runs the party.
Click to expand...

True.  Hillary wouldn't have been entertaining at all, just fucking scary!


----------



## Wyatt earp

rightwinger said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know where is the problem?
> Mika that most of us didn't know who she is was made famous by the president of the strongest country on earth. This idiot is busy exchanging insults with everyone. The worst dictators weren't as childish as this guy....its a huge embarrassment to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't believe a president is a low life POS goes around insulting everyone like a thug and some are finding this ok.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because they people he insults are thugs who deserve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> On June 8 Low IQ Mika called President Trump "mentally ill". When he hit back she suddenly is the little lady being attacked by the mean man.
> You didnt see the feminists yelling for civility that day did you? Nope. They snickered. But call them to account and they revert to hiding behind their gender.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was so easy for Mika to push his buttons
> 
> I wonder if Putin and Kim Jon Un are taking notes?
Click to expand...



It's so funny that she got flabbergasted when he shot back...I am sure Putin and lil Kim are talking notes because they don't want to look like a little bitch.



.


----------



## Wry Catcher

DOTR said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't believe a president is a low life POS goes around insulting everyone like a thug and some are finding this ok.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because they people he insults are thugs who deserve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> On June 8 Low IQ Mika called President Trump "mentally ill". When he hit back she suddenly is the little lady being attacked by the mean man.
> You didnt see the feminists yelling for civility that day did you? Nope. They snickered. But call them to account and they revert to hiding behind their gender.
Click to expand...


It is no wonder that you support Trump, he calls those who do not kiss his ass names, it's what you and the other neo fascists do everyday on this message board.

And BTW, take a gander a personality disorders in the DSM, you will see that Mika is correct in her assessment of Trump as mentally ill, and she is not alone.  Millions more saw through his demagoguery and voted for other parties nominees, Trump is unfit to be POTUS!


----------



## Mudda

boedicca said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, in reality, normal people don't care about tweets.  Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> When "tweets" reveal that an individual - especially the President of the United States and Leader of the Free World - clearly has both self esteem and impulse control problems, I think that's pretty significant.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's a human being who isn't going to sit siliently by while he and his family are trashed.  That's not nearly the equivalent of Antifa Cupcakes assaulting people and torching buildings.
> 
> Just sayin'.
Click to expand...

He's a thin skinned doofus who should be above all the mudslinging.


----------



## Mac1958

rightwinger said:


> It was so easy for Mika to push his buttons
> 
> I wonder if Putin and Kim Jon Un are taking notes?


And this should concern any reasonable person.
.


----------



## Pogo

Wry Catcher said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't believe a president is a low life POS goes around insulting everyone like a thug and some are finding this ok.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because they people he insults are thugs who deserve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> On June 8 Low IQ Mika called President Trump "mentally ill". When he hit back she suddenly is the little lady being attacked by the mean man.
> You didnt see the feminists yelling for civility that day did you? Nope. They snickered. But call them to account and they revert to hiding behind their gender.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is no wonder that you support Trump, he calls those who do not kiss his ass names, it's what you and the other neo fascists do everyday on this message board.
> 
> And BTW, take a gander a personality disorders in the DSM, you will see that Mika is correct in her assessment of Trump as mentally ill, and she is not alone.  Millions more saw through his demagoguery and voted for other parties nominees, Trump is unfit to be POTUS!
Click to expand...


And the weird thing is, we've known all this for the entire last two years and have been screaming it, apparently to the deaf, the whole time.  We already knew it even before he deigned to descend his golden shower esalator and munificently bestow his eminent orangeness on a presidential campaign he had no business being in except to troll it.


----------



## AquaAthena

rightwinger said:


> We have reached a low point in the history of the Presidency
> 
> Does he have any perception of the honor of his office and how poorly this behavior reflects on him?


Yes, we have reached a very low point as President Trump reverts to the lowly *candidate* Trump. He has a a very creepy side to him.


----------



## Divine Wind

Wry Catcher said:


> It is no wonder that you support Trump, *he calls those who do not kiss his ass names*, it's *what you and the other neo fascists do everyday* on this message board.
> 
> And BTW, take a gander a personality disorders in the DSM, you will see that Mika is correct in her assessment of Trump as mentally ill, and she is not alone.  Millions more saw through his demagoguery and voted for other parties nominees, Trump is unfit to be POTUS!


ROFLMAO.   Good Lord, dude.  Do you ever listen to yourself?


----------



## Divine Wind

AquaAthena said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have reached a low point in the history of the Presidency
> 
> Does he have any perception of the honor of his office and how poorly this behavior reflects on him?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we have reached a very low point as President Trump reverts to the lowly *candidate* Trump. He has a a very creepy side to him.
Click to expand...

Agreed....but still better than Hillary.


----------



## boedicca

Mac1958 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, in reality, normal people don't care about tweets.  Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> When "tweets" reveal that an individual - especially the President of the United States and Leader of the Free World - clearly has both self esteem and impulse control problems, I think that's pretty significant.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's a human being who isn't going to sit siliently by while he and his family are trashed.  That's not nearly the equivalent of Antifa Cupcakes assaulting people and torching buildings.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like me to count the 100's of people that pos trashed   the 17 presidential hopefuls and how many since and before then?? The man is a walking scumbag   He was before  his presidency and is after
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beat me to it.
> 
> This man has been tossing out vicious personal insults and third-grade name-calling since long before he even announced he was running for President.
> 
> The man talked about the SIZE of his DICK in a national Presidential debate.  He is a child.
> 
> He has pissed on the office, and worse, he has proven he doesn't have the temperament for the position.  Over and over and over.
> .
Click to expand...



It's great to see the Lefties more concerned about Tweets than they are about the Murder Rates in Chicago and Baltimore, Violence, Terrorism, Genital Mutiliation of Little Girls, Beheadings of Gays...


----------



## boedicca

Mudda said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, in reality, normal people don't care about tweets.  Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> When "tweets" reveal that an individual - especially the President of the United States and Leader of the Free World - clearly has both self esteem and impulse control problems, I think that's pretty significant.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's a human being who isn't going to sit siliently by while he and his family are trashed.  That's not nearly the equivalent of Antifa Cupcakes assaulting people and torching buildings.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a thin skinned doofus who should be above all the mudslinging.
Click to expand...



Think skinned?  I suggest you read some quotes of Obabble and hiLIARy remarks.


----------



## Mudda

boedicca said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, in reality, normal people don't care about tweets.  Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> When "tweets" reveal that an individual - especially the President of the United States and Leader of the Free World - clearly has both self esteem and impulse control problems, I think that's pretty significant.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's a human being who isn't going to sit siliently by while he and his family are trashed.  That's not nearly the equivalent of Antifa Cupcakes assaulting people and torching buildings.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a thin skinned doofus who should be above all the mudslinging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Think skinned?  I suggest you read some quotes of Obabble and hiLIARy remarks.
Click to expand...

So you're saying that he has thin skin but so do other people. Got it. Thanks.


----------



## Mac1958

boedicca said:


> It's great to see the Lefties more concerned about Tweets than they are about the Murder Rates in Chicago and Baltimore, Violence, Terrorism, Genital Mutiliation of Little Girls, Beheadings of Gays...


Yes, more straw man arguments and deflection.

I get that from both sides, regularly.
.


----------



## boedicca

Mudda said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, in reality, normal people don't care about tweets.  Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> When "tweets" reveal that an individual - especially the President of the United States and Leader of the Free World - clearly has both self esteem and impulse control problems, I think that's pretty significant.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's a human being who isn't going to sit siliently by while he and his family are trashed.  That's not nearly the equivalent of Antifa Cupcakes assaulting people and torching buildings.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a thin skinned doofus who should be above all the mudslinging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Think skinned?  I suggest you read some quotes of Obabble and hiLIARy remarks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying that he has thin skin but so do other people. Got it. Thanks.
Click to expand...



I'm saying that this issue is blown out of proportion. There is not evidence that his thin skin is affecting the policy iniatiatives and decisions in the White House.   And most Americans prefer someone with an open temper (WYSIWYG) than the passive agressive elitism to which we were subjected during the Obabble Reign of Condescension.


----------



## Mudda

boedicca said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When "tweets" reveal that an individual - especially the President of the United States and Leader of the Free World - clearly has both self esteem and impulse control problems, I think that's pretty significant.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a human being who isn't going to sit siliently by while he and his family are trashed.  That's not nearly the equivalent of Antifa Cupcakes assaulting people and torching buildings.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a thin skinned doofus who should be above all the mudslinging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Think skinned?  I suggest you read some quotes of Obabble and hiLIARy remarks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying that he has thin skin but so do other people. Got it. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying that this issue is blown out of proportion. There is not evidence that his thin skin is affecting the policy iniatiatives and decisions in the White House.   And most Americans prefer someone with an open temper (WYSIWYG) than the passive agressive elitism to which we were subjected during the Obabble Reign of Condescension.
Click to expand...

You just like boors with no class, admit it.


----------



## boedicca

Mudda said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a human being who isn't going to sit siliently by while he and his family are trashed.  That's not nearly the equivalent of Antifa Cupcakes assaulting people and torching buildings.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a thin skinned doofus who should be above all the mudslinging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Think skinned?  I suggest you read some quotes of Obabble and hiLIARy remarks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying that he has thin skin but so do other people. Got it. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying that this issue is blown out of proportion. There is not evidence that his thin skin is affecting the policy iniatiatives and decisions in the White House.   And most Americans prefer someone with an open temper (WYSIWYG) than the passive agressive elitism to which we were subjected during the Obabble Reign of Condescension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just like boors with no class, admit it.
Click to expand...



I like Alpha Males. Betas are whiney little pajamas bois.


----------



## Pogo

boedicca said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, in reality, normal people don't care about tweets.  Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> When "tweets" reveal that an individual - especially the President of the United States and Leader of the Free World - clearly has both self esteem and impulse control problems, I think that's pretty significant.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's a human being who isn't going to sit siliently by while he and his family are trashed.  That's not nearly the equivalent of Antifa Cupcakes assaulting people and torching buildings.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a thin skinned doofus who should be above all the mudslinging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Think skinned?  I suggest you read some quotes of Obabble and hiLIARy remarks.
Click to expand...


That's a good idea.  How 'bout this one.....

"A man you can bait with a tweet is not a man we can trust with nuclear weapons."


----------



## boedicca

Pogo said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, in reality, normal people don't care about tweets.  Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> When "tweets" reveal that an individual - especially the President of the United States and Leader of the Free World - clearly has both self esteem and impulse control problems, I think that's pretty significant.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's a human being who isn't going to sit siliently by while he and his family are trashed.  That's not nearly the equivalent of Antifa Cupcakes assaulting people and torching buildings.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a thin skinned doofus who should be above all the mudslinging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Think skinned?  I suggest you read some quotes of Obabble and hiLIARy remarks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a good idea.  How 'bout this one.....
> 
> "A man you can bait with a tweet is not a man we can trust with nuclear weapons."
Click to expand...


Non sequitur.

Word and tweets are not actions, despite how the SJW movement tries to conflate words and VIOLENCE.


----------



## Lilah

Wry Catcher said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't believe a president is a low life POS goes around insulting everyone like a thug and some are finding this ok.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because they people he insults are thugs who deserve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> On June 8 Low IQ Mika called President Trump "mentally ill". When he hit back she suddenly is the little lady being attacked by the mean man.
> You didnt see the feminists yelling for civility that day did you? Nope. They snickered. But call them to account and they revert to hiding behind their gender.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is no wonder that you support Trump, he calls those who do not kiss his ass names, it's what you and the other neo fascists do everyday on this message board.
> 
> And BTW, take a gander a personality disorders in the DSM, you will see that Mika is correct in her assessment of Trump as mentally ill, and she is not alone.  Millions more saw through his demagoguery and voted for other parties nominees, Trump is unfit to be POTUS!
Click to expand...


Is Mika's lover, Joe Scarborough, mentally ill  or putting down Fred Thompson and his wife?


----------



## Pogo

boedicca said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, in reality, normal people don't care about tweets.  Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> When "tweets" reveal that an individual - especially the President of the United States and Leader of the Free World - clearly has both self esteem and impulse control problems, I think that's pretty significant.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's a human being who isn't going to sit siliently by while he and his family are trashed.  That's not nearly the equivalent of Antifa Cupcakes assaulting people and torching buildings.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like me to count the 100's of people that pos trashed   the 17 presidential hopefuls and how many since and before then?? The man is a walking scumbag   He was before  his presidency and is after
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beat me to it.
> 
> This man has been tossing out vicious personal insults and third-grade name-calling since long before he even announced he was running for President.
> 
> The man talked about the SIZE of his DICK in a national Presidential debate.  He is a child.
> 
> He has pissed on the office, and worse, he has proven he doesn't have the temperament for the position.  Over and over and over.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's great to see the Lefties more concerned about Tweets than they are about the Murder Rates in Chicago and Baltimore, Violence, Terrorism, Genital Mutiliation of Little Girls, Beheadings of Gays...
Click to expand...


It's great to see Pogo's Law is still paying royalties.  


In any thread about Rumpleforeskin that stops short of the requisite obsequious fawning, his obedient drones will drone in like white on rice to change the subject to "Hillary Clinton", "Bill Clinton", "George Clinton", "Dewitt Clinton", "Murder Rates in Chicago and Baltimore, Violence, Terrorism, Genital Mutiliation of Little Girls, Beheadings of Gays" or whatever they can think of, yea that the Mitey Creamsicle may be spared the spotlight of any critical eye, world without end amen.


----------



## Pogo

boedicca said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When "tweets" reveal that an individual - especially the President of the United States and Leader of the Free World - clearly has both self esteem and impulse control problems, I think that's pretty significant.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a human being who isn't going to sit siliently by while he and his family are trashed.  That's not nearly the equivalent of Antifa Cupcakes assaulting people and torching buildings.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a thin skinned doofus who should be above all the mudslinging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Think skinned?  I suggest you read some quotes of Obabble and hiLIARy remarks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a good idea.  How 'bout this one.....
> 
> "A man you can bait with a tweet is not a man we can trust with nuclear weapons."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Non sequitur.
> 
> Word and tweets are not actions, despite how the SJW movement tries to conflate words and VIOLENCE.
Click to expand...


"Words and violence"?

Yammean like "I'd like to punch him in the face" and "there used to be consequences" and "maybe he should have been roughed up" and "if you hurt him I'll pay for your legal fees" and  "beat the crap out of him"  and of course my personal favorite, "knock the hell"?


----------



## paperview

boedicca said:


> ... pajamas bois.



pajama boi:


----------



## boedicca

paperview said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... pajamas bois.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pajama boi:
Click to expand...



That's a bathrobe, not footed pajamas accompanied by a cup of cocoa.


----------



## Pogo

Mac1958 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When "tweets" reveal that an individual - especially the President of the United States and Leader of the Free World - clearly has both self esteem and impulse control problems, I think that's pretty significant.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a human being who isn't going to sit siliently by while he and his family are trashed.  That's not nearly the equivalent of Antifa Cupcakes assaulting people and torching buildings.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like me to count the 100's of people that pos trashed   the 17 presidential hopefuls and how many since and before then?? The man is a walking scumbag   He was before  his presidency and is after
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beat me to it.
> 
> This man has been tossing out vicious personal insults and third-grade name-calling since long before he even announced he was running for President.
> 
> The man talked about the SIZE of his DICK in a national Presidential debate.  He is a child.
> 
> He has pissed on the office, and worse, he has proven he doesn't have the temperament for the position.  Over and over and over.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, I think he just enjoyed the limelight and the popular adulation.  I strongly doubt he expected to actually win and be saddled with all that goes with being POTUS.  After all, he's a 71 year old billionaire.  Why the fuck would he want to spend the last few good years of his life putting up with this shit?   Unlike the LWLs talking about his sanity and claiming his son is mentally retarded, I think Trump genuinely doesn't give a shit and simply wants to find a relatively face-saving way out.   He want's to go back to the "campaign trail" where he can vent his spleen and receive standing ovations by those who love him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I think it's possible that the showbiz angle is all he cares/cared about, and I think it's possible he didn't really think he was going to win and was just having fun with it.
> 
> One helluva story, that's for sure.
> .
Click to expand...


I for one was opining exactly that all during the campaign.  And it seems confirmed by his comments about having underestimated the job when it actually came to pass.  His schtick has always been not leading anything but simple trolling to attract attention to himself.  Now that the campaign's over he's basically lost.  Except of course when he picks up the Twitter phone, then he's back in his element.

All of which keeps bringing to mind the old adage, "nobody ever went broke underestimating the intelligence of the American public".


----------



## Lilah

Pogo said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a human being who isn't going to sit siliently by while he and his family are trashed.  That's not nearly the equivalent of Antifa Cupcakes assaulting people and torching buildings.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a thin skinned doofus who should be above all the mudslinging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Think skinned?  I suggest you read some quotes of Obabble and hiLIARy remarks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a good idea.  How 'bout this one.....
> 
> "A man you can bait with a tweet is not a man we can trust with nuclear weapons."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Non sequitur.
> 
> Word and tweets are not actions, despite how the SJW movement tries to conflate words and VIOLENCE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Words and violence"?
> 
> Yammean like "I'd like to punch him in the face" and "there used to be consequences" and "maybe he should have been roughed up" and "if you hurt him I'll pay for your legal fees" and  "beat the crap out of him"  and of course my personal favorite, "knock the hell"?
Click to expand...


The Right is so proper.


----------



## Mac1958

Pogo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a human being who isn't going to sit siliently by while he and his family are trashed.  That's not nearly the equivalent of Antifa Cupcakes assaulting people and torching buildings.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like me to count the 100's of people that pos trashed   the 17 presidential hopefuls and how many since and before then?? The man is a walking scumbag   He was before  his presidency and is after
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beat me to it.
> 
> This man has been tossing out vicious personal insults and third-grade name-calling since long before he even announced he was running for President.
> 
> The man talked about the SIZE of his DICK in a national Presidential debate.  He is a child.
> 
> He has pissed on the office, and worse, he has proven he doesn't have the temperament for the position.  Over and over and over.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, I think he just enjoyed the limelight and the popular adulation.  I strongly doubt he expected to actually win and be saddled with all that goes with being POTUS.  After all, he's a 71 year old billionaire.  Why the fuck would he want to spend the last few good years of his life putting up with this shit?   Unlike the LWLs talking about his sanity and claiming his son is mentally retarded, I think Trump genuinely doesn't give a shit and simply wants to find a relatively face-saving way out.   He want's to go back to the "campaign trail" where he can vent his spleen and receive standing ovations by those who love him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I think it's possible that the showbiz angle is all he cares/cared about, and I think it's possible he didn't really think he was going to win and was just having fun with it.
> 
> One helluva story, that's for sure.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I for one was opining exactly that all during the campaign.  And it seems confirmed by his comments about having underestimated the job when it actually came to pass.  His schtick has always been not leading anything but simple trolling to attract attention to himself.  Now that the campaign's over he's basically lost.  Except of course when he picks up the Twitter phone, then he's back in his element.
Click to expand...

Like a child who will keep doing the same stunt over and over until the adults finally stop laughing, he's going to keep doing this stuff as long as his base screams its approval.

Which, from all indications, might well be forever.
.


----------



## konradv

boedicca said:


> I like Alpha Males. Betas are whiney little pajamas bois.


The people that think so are likely gammas themselves.


----------



## paperview

boedicca said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... pajamas bois.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pajama boi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bathrobe, not footed pajamas accompanied by a cup of cocoa.
Click to expand...

Trump is wearing bunny slippers.


----------



## eddiew

Divine.Wind said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a human being who isn't going to sit siliently by while he and his family are trashed.  That's not nearly the equivalent of Antifa Cupcakes assaulting people and torching buildings.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like me to count the 100's of people that pos trashed   the 17 presidential hopefuls and how many since and before then?? The man is a walking scumbag   He was before  his presidency and is after
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beat me to it.
> 
> This man has been tossing out vicious personal insults and third-grade name-calling since long before he even announced he was running for President.
> 
> The man talked about the SIZE of his DICK in a national Presidential debate.  He is a child.
> 
> He has pissed on the office, and worse, he has proven he doesn't have the temperament for the position.  Over and over and over.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, I think he just enjoyed the limelight and the popular adulation.  I strongly doubt he expected to actually win and be saddled with all that goes with being POTUS.  After all, he's a 71 year old billionaire.  Why the fuck would he want to spend the last few good years of his life putting up with this shit?   Unlike the LWLs talking about his sanity and claiming his son is mentally retarded, I think Trump genuinely doesn't give a shit and simply wants to find a relatively face-saving way out.   He want's to go back to the "campaign trail" where he can vent his spleen and receive standing ovations by those who love him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I think it's possible that the showbiz angle is all he cares/cared about, and I think it's possible he didn't really think he was going to win and was just having fun with it.
> 
> One helluva story, that's for sure.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  This is also why I have one bet out (and offered several more) that he won't finish his term.  He wants out, but he's not a quitter.  If he quits, he can't go around giving road shows like Palin did for several years.  He needs to be "forced" to resign or offer up a medical excuse for resigning...."for the good of the nation", of course.
Click to expand...

He should be preparing for his putin visit working on HC  instead of acting like an infantile AH


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> [
> Are you kidding me?
> 
> USMB gets better ratings than Morning Joe
> just ask Trump



I'm sure USMB has vastly more viewers, shitflinger.


----------



## eddiew

Lilah said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a thin skinned doofus who should be above all the mudslinging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think skinned?  I suggest you read some quotes of Obabble and hiLIARy remarks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a good idea.  How 'bout this one.....
> 
> "A man you can bait with a tweet is not a man we can trust with nuclear weapons."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Non sequitur.
> 
> Word and tweets are not actions, despite how the SJW movement tries to conflate words and VIOLENCE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Words and violence"?
> 
> Yammean like "I'd like to punch him in the face" and "there used to be consequences" and "maybe he should have been roughed up" and "if you hurt him I'll pay for your legal fees" and  "beat the crap out of him"  and of course my personal favorite, "knock the hell"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Right is so proper.
Click to expand...

If it looks like a big acts like a pig ,plays in the mud like a pig IT'S A PIG


----------



## Uncensored2008

eddiew said:


> [
> When they meet  the vodka will be flowing and trump will be buying  ,,thanking putin for all his help



Sounds like the vodka has been flowing for weeks on end with you. 

You know retard, I have proof that fascist democrat oligarchs in California spent $45 million to corrupt an election in Georgia through a massive influx of paid trolls, slander and libel, and brown shirted thugs on the ground.  Yet I have seen utterly no evidence that the Russians did anything similar? In fact, the most that the deep state can come up with is "they said mean things about Hillary on the web."

There is indeed a group that perverts elections outside of their homes to corrupt our democratic process, but it is not the Russians, it's you Nazi scum democrats.


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> Sad really.....she had natural beauty
> 
> Too bad she had to meet Trumps standard of beauty



Is that what Mika was doing?

Oh wait, you're just flinging shit, because you're a fucking troll with zero to contribute.


----------



## MindWars




----------



## rightwinger

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know where is the problem?
> Mika that most of us didn't know who she is was made famous by the president of the strongest country on earth. This idiot is busy exchanging insults with everyone. The worst dictators weren't as childish as this guy....its a huge embarrassment to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't believe a president is a low life POS goes around insulting everyone like a thug and some are finding this ok.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because they people he insults are thugs who deserve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> On June 8 Low IQ Mika called President Trump "mentally ill". When he hit back she suddenly is the little lady being attacked by the mean man.
> You didnt see the feminists yelling for civility that day did you? Nope. They snickered. But call them to account and they revert to hiding behind their gender.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was so easy for Mika to push his buttons
> 
> I wonder if Putin and Kim Jon Un are taking notes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's so funny that she got flabbergasted when he shot back...I am sure Putin and lil Kim are talking notes because they don't want to look like a little bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

She didn't seem flabbergasted
Trumps response played right into her hands

She got to be the victim, take the high road and use the Trump tantrum as more evidence that Trump is unstable


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad really.....she had natural beauty
> 
> Too bad she had to meet Trumps standard of beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what Mika was doing?
> 
> Oh wait, you're just flinging shit, because you're a fucking troll with zero to contribute.
Click to expand...

No just stating the obvious

Mika still looks pretty good. Melania has entered the realm of sideshow freak level surgery


----------



## bripat9643

Divine.Wind said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, in reality, normal people don't care about tweets.  Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> When "tweets" reveal that an individual - especially the President of the United States and Leader of the Free World - clearly has both self esteem and impulse control problems, I think that's pretty significant.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's a human being who isn't going to sit siliently by while he and his family are trashed.  That's not nearly the equivalent of Antifa Cupcakes assaulting people and torching buildings.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like me to count the 100's of people that pos trashed   the 17 presidential hopefuls and how many since and before then?? The man is a walking scumbag   He was before  his presidency and is after
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beat me to it.
> 
> This man has been tossing out vicious personal insults and third-grade name-calling since long before he even announced he was running for President.
> 
> The man talked about the SIZE of his DICK in a national Presidential debate.  He is a child.
> 
> He has pissed on the office, and worse, he has proven he doesn't have the temperament for the position.  Over and over and over.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, I think he just enjoyed the limelight and the popular adulation.  I strongly doubt he expected to actually win and be saddled with all that goes with being POTUS.  After all, he's a 71 year old billionaire.  Why the fuck would he want to spend the last few good years of his life putting up with this shit?   Unlike the LWLs talking about his sanity and claiming his son is mentally retarded, I think Trump genuinely doesn't give a shit and simply wants to find a relatively face-saving way out.   He want's to go back to the "campaign trail" where he can vent his spleen and receive standing ovations by those who love him.
Click to expand...


Utter horseshit.  Why is it that all the people who hate Trump feel qualified to read his mind and tell us all what he really wants?  All that shows is what a douche bag you are.  You're projecting your sleazy motivations onto Trump.


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know where is the problem?
> Mika that most of us didn't know who she is was made famous by the president of the strongest country on earth. This idiot is busy exchanging insults with everyone. The worst dictators weren't as childish as this guy....its a huge embarrassment to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because they people he insults are thugs who deserve it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On June 8 Low IQ Mika called President Trump "mentally ill". When he hit back she suddenly is the little lady being attacked by the mean man.
> You didnt see the feminists yelling for civility that day did you? Nope. They snickered. But call them to account and they revert to hiding behind their gender.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was so easy for Mika to push his buttons
> 
> I wonder if Putin and Kim Jon Un are taking notes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's so funny that she got flabbergasted when he shot back...I am sure Putin and lil Kim are talking notes because they don't want to look like a little bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't seem flabbergasted
> Trumps response played right into her hands
> 
> She got to be the victim, take the high road and use the Trump tantrum as more evidence that Trump is unstable
Click to expand...


Thanks for explaining the sleazy motivation behind the Main Stream Media's constant personal attacks on Trump.  Unfortunately they don't make the media look good.  They make the media look like a bunch of douche bags, which is what they are.


----------



## eddiew

bripat9643 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When "tweets" reveal that an individual - especially the President of the United States and Leader of the Free World - clearly has both self esteem and impulse control problems, I think that's pretty significant.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a human being who isn't going to sit siliently by while he and his family are trashed.  That's not nearly the equivalent of Antifa Cupcakes assaulting people and torching buildings.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like me to count the 100's of people that pos trashed   the 17 presidential hopefuls and how many since and before then?? The man is a walking scumbag   He was before  his presidency and is after
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beat me to it.
> 
> This man has been tossing out vicious personal insults and third-grade name-calling since long before he even announced he was running for President.
> 
> The man talked about the SIZE of his DICK in a national Presidential debate.  He is a child.
> 
> He has pissed on the office, and worse, he has proven he doesn't have the temperament for the position.  Over and over and over.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, I think he just enjoyed the limelight and the popular adulation.  I strongly doubt he expected to actually win and be saddled with all that goes with being POTUS.  After all, he's a 71 year old billionaire.  Why the fuck would he want to spend the last few good years of his life putting up with this shit?   Unlike the LWLs talking about his sanity and claiming his son is mentally retarded, I think Trump genuinely doesn't give a shit and simply wants to find a relatively face-saving way out.   He want's to go back to the "campaign trail" where he can vent his spleen and receive standing ovations by those who love him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Utter horseshit.  Why is it that all the people who hate Trump feel qualified to read his mind and tell us all what he really wants?  All that shows is what a douche bag you are.  You're projecting your sleazy motivations onto Trump.
Click to expand...

Russia attacked us  Drumpf wants to throw them a bone???


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know where is the problem?
> Mika that most of us didn't know who she is was made famous by the president of the strongest country on earth. This idiot is busy exchanging insults with everyone. The worst dictators weren't as childish as this guy....its a huge embarrassment to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> On June 8 Low IQ Mika called President Trump "mentally ill". When he hit back she suddenly is the little lady being attacked by the mean man.
> You didnt see the feminists yelling for civility that day did you? Nope. They snickered. But call them to account and they revert to hiding behind their gender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was so easy for Mika to push his buttons
> 
> I wonder if Putin and Kim Jon Un are taking notes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's so funny that she got flabbergasted when he shot back...I am sure Putin and lil Kim are talking notes because they don't want to look like a little bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't seem flabbergasted
> Trumps response played right into her hands
> 
> She got to be the victim, take the high road and use the Trump tantrum as more evidence that Trump is unstable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining the sleazy motivation behind the Main Stream Media's constant personal attacks on Trump.  Unfortunately they don't make the media look good.  They make the media look like a bunch of douche bags, which is what they are.
Click to expand...


The media is taking it easier on Trump than any President in history

ANY other president who pulled anywhere near  the crap that Trump has would have been driven out of Washington


----------



## eddiew

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know where is the problem?
> Mika that most of us didn't know who she is was made famous by the president of the strongest country on earth. This idiot is busy exchanging insults with everyone. The worst dictators weren't as childish as this guy....its a huge embarrassment to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> It was so easy for Mika to push his buttons
> 
> I wonder if Putin and Kim Jon Un are taking notes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's so funny that she got flabbergasted when he shot back...I am sure Putin and lil Kim are talking notes because they don't want to look like a little bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't seem flabbergasted
> Trumps response played right into her hands
> 
> She got to be the victim, take the high road and use the Trump tantrum as more evidence that Trump is unstable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining the sleazy motivation behind the Main Stream Media's constant personal attacks on Trump.  Unfortunately they don't make the media look good.  They make the media look like a bunch of douche bags, which is what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media is taking it easier on Trump than any President in history
> 
> ANY other president who pulled anywhere near  the crap that Trump has would have been driven out of Washington
Click to expand...

He's pulled crap that would have made Obama a 6 month president if he pulled the same


----------



## bripat9643

Pogo said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't believe a president is a low life POS goes around insulting everyone like a thug and some are finding this ok.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because they people he insults are thugs who deserve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> On June 8 Low IQ Mika called President Trump "mentally ill". When he hit back she suddenly is the little lady being attacked by the mean man.
> You didnt see the feminists yelling for civility that day did you? Nope. They snickered. But call them to account and they revert to hiding behind their gender.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is no wonder that you support Trump, he calls those who do not kiss his ass names, it's what you and the other neo fascists do everyday on this message board.
> 
> And BTW, take a gander a personality disorders in the DSM, you will see that Mika is correct in her assessment of Trump as mentally ill, and she is not alone.  Millions more saw through his demagoguery and voted for other parties nominees, Trump is unfit to be POTUS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the weird thing is, we've known all this for the entire last two years and have been screaming it, apparently to the deaf, the whole time.  We already knew it even before he deigned to descend his golden shower esalator and munificently bestow his eminent orangeness on a presidential campaign he had no business being in except to troll it.
Click to expand...


Everything you "know" is totally wrong.


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know where is the problem?
> Mika that most of us didn't know who she is was made famous by the president of the strongest country on earth. This idiot is busy exchanging insults with everyone. The worst dictators weren't as childish as this guy....its a huge embarrassment to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> It was so easy for Mika to push his buttons
> 
> I wonder if Putin and Kim Jon Un are taking notes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's so funny that she got flabbergasted when he shot back...I am sure Putin and lil Kim are talking notes because they don't want to look like a little bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't seem flabbergasted
> Trumps response played right into her hands
> 
> She got to be the victim, take the high road and use the Trump tantrum as more evidence that Trump is unstable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining the sleazy motivation behind the Main Stream Media's constant personal attacks on Trump.  Unfortunately they don't make the media look good.  They make the media look like a bunch of douche bags, which is what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media is taking it easier on Trump than any President in history
> 
> ANY other president who pulled anywhere near  the crap that Trump has would have been driven out of Washington
Click to expand...

You just proved, once again, that you're totally full of shot and have lost all contact with reality.  Responses like the one above are the reason I seldom waste my time debating liberal "logic" and limit my responses to insults and ridicule.


----------



## bripat9643

eddiew said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was so easy for Mika to push his buttons
> 
> I wonder if Putin and Kim Jon Un are taking notes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so funny that she got flabbergasted when he shot back...I am sure Putin and lil Kim are talking notes because they don't want to look like a little bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't seem flabbergasted
> Trumps response played right into her hands
> 
> She got to be the victim, take the high road and use the Trump tantrum as more evidence that Trump is unstable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining the sleazy motivation behind the Main Stream Media's constant personal attacks on Trump.  Unfortunately they don't make the media look good.  They make the media look like a bunch of douche bags, which is what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media is taking it easier on Trump than any President in history
> 
> ANY other president who pulled anywhere near  the crap that Trump has would have been driven out of Washington
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's pulled crap that would have made Obama a 6 month president if he pulled the same
Click to expand...


Hardly.  Everything Obama did would have made in a 6 month president if he were a Republican.


----------



## Wyatt earp

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know where is the problem?
> Mika that most of us didn't know who she is was made famous by the president of the strongest country on earth. This idiot is busy exchanging insults with everyone. The worst dictators weren't as childish as this guy....its a huge embarrassment to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> It was so easy for Mika to push his buttons
> 
> I wonder if Putin and Kim Jon Un are taking notes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's so funny that she got flabbergasted when he shot back...I am sure Putin and lil Kim are talking notes because they don't want to look like a little bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't seem flabbergasted
> Trumps response played right into her hands
> 
> She got to be the victim, take the high road and use the Trump tantrum as more evidence that Trump is unstable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining the sleazy motivation behind the Main Stream Media's constant personal attacks on Trump.  Unfortunately they don't make the media look good.  They make the media look like a bunch of douche bags, which is what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media is taking it easier on Trump than any President in history
> 
> ANY other president who pulled anywhere near  the crap that Trump has would have been driven out of Washington
Click to expand...



What did trump.do wrong? I don't get it...




.


----------



## bripat9643

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was so easy for Mika to push his buttons
> 
> I wonder if Putin and Kim Jon Un are taking notes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so funny that she got flabbergasted when he shot back...I am sure Putin and lil Kim are talking notes because they don't want to look like a little bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't seem flabbergasted
> Trumps response played right into her hands
> 
> She got to be the victim, take the high road and use the Trump tantrum as more evidence that Trump is unstable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining the sleazy motivation behind the Main Stream Media's constant personal attacks on Trump.  Unfortunately they don't make the media look good.  They make the media look like a bunch of douche bags, which is what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media is taking it easier on Trump than any President in history
> 
> ANY other president who pulled anywhere near  the crap that Trump has would have been driven out of Washington
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What did trump.do wrong? I don't get it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

He gave the left the same treatment they've been dishing out to Republicans for 100 years.


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was so easy for Mika to push his buttons
> 
> I wonder if Putin and Kim Jon Un are taking notes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so funny that she got flabbergasted when he shot back...I am sure Putin and lil Kim are talking notes because they don't want to look like a little bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't seem flabbergasted
> Trumps response played right into her hands
> 
> She got to be the victim, take the high road and use the Trump tantrum as more evidence that Trump is unstable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining the sleazy motivation behind the Main Stream Media's constant personal attacks on Trump.  Unfortunately they don't make the media look good.  They make the media look like a bunch of douche bags, which is what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media is taking it easier on Trump than any President in history
> 
> ANY other president who pulled anywhere near  the crap that Trump has would have been driven out of Washington
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just proved, once again, that you're totally full of shot and have lost all contact with reality.  Responses like the one above are the reason I seldom waste my time debating liberal "logic" and limit my responses to insults and ridicule.
Click to expand...

I am dead serious

No other candidate have had blunders of the order of magnitude that Trump has and lived to tell about it

Tell a POW that he is not a hero because he was captured?
Mock a disabled man
Openly call women fat ugly pigs, oh that face, brag about grabbing their pussies
Subscribe to conspiracy theories like birtherism, Ted Cruz's father killing JFK and Hillary killing Vince Foster
Refuse to release his taxes and admit he doesn't pay taxes

Yes, the press has taken it too easy on Trump


----------



## boedicca

Pogo said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, in reality, normal people don't care about tweets.  Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> When "tweets" reveal that an individual - especially the President of the United States and Leader of the Free World - clearly has both self esteem and impulse control problems, I think that's pretty significant.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's a human being who isn't going to sit siliently by while he and his family are trashed.  That's not nearly the equivalent of Antifa Cupcakes assaulting people and torching buildings.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a thin skinned doofus who should be above all the mudslinging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Think skinned?  I suggest you read some quotes of Obabble and hiLIARy remarks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a good idea.  How 'bout this one.....
> 
> "A man you can bait with a tweet is not a man we can trust with nuclear weapons."
Click to expand...



How about not.

That assumes a causal or correlative relationship for which there is no proof.

But thanks for playing!


----------



## playtime

basquebromance said:


> fun fact: mika's daughter is a trump supporter



trump's kids didn't registerin time  to vote for him.     oopsie....


----------



## DOTR

Divine.Wind said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a human being who isn't going to sit siliently by while he and his family are trashed.  That's not nearly the equivalent of Antifa Cupcakes assaulting people and torching buildings.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like me to count the 100's of people that pos trashed   the 17 presidential hopefuls and how many since and before then?? The man is a walking scumbag   He was before  his presidency and is after
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beat me to it.
> 
> This man has been tossing out vicious personal insults and third-grade name-calling since long before he even announced he was running for President.
> 
> The man talked about the SIZE of his DICK in a national Presidential debate.  He is a child.
> 
> He has pissed on the office, and worse, he has proven he doesn't have the temperament for the position.  Over and over and over.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, I think he just enjoyed the limelight and the popular adulation.  I strongly doubt he expected to actually win and be saddled with all that goes with being POTUS.  After all, he's a 71 year old billionaire.  Why the fuck would he want to spend the last few good years of his life putting up with this shit?   Unlike the LWLs talking about his sanity and claiming his son is mentally retarded, I think Trump genuinely doesn't give a shit and simply wants to find a relatively face-saving way out.   He want's to go back to the "campaign trail" where he can vent his spleen and receive standing ovations by those who love him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I think it's possible that the showbiz angle is all he cares/cared about, and I think it's possible he didn't really think he was going to win and was just having fun with it.
> 
> One helluva story, that's for sure.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  This is also why I have one bet out (and offered several more) that he won't finish his term.  He wants out, but he's not a quitter.  If he quits, he can't go around giving road shows like Palin did for several years.  He needs to be "forced" to resign or offer up a medical excuse for resigning...."for the good of the nation", of course.
Click to expand...



I'll take that bet


----------



## xyz

Talking about faces bleeding is not for kids, neither is talking about beheading people, like Ted Nugent has done. Or that woman with the Trump head.


----------



## DOTR

bear513 said:


> It's so funny that she got flabbergasted when he shot back...I am sure Putin and lil Kim are talking notes because they don't want to look like a little bitch
> 
> .



"How does Trump dare back talk us" is their attitude. But they will learn.


----------



## eddiew

DOTR said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's so funny that she got flabbergasted when he shot back...I am sure Putin and lil Kim are talking notes because they don't want to look like a little bitch
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "How does Trump dare back talk us" is their attitude. But they will learn.
Click to expand...

The man belittles the office of president  ...and your name is familiar  Post on Presidents board a few years back?


----------



## Uncensored2008

eddiew said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a human being who isn't going to sit siliently by while he and his family are trashed.  That's not nearly the equivalent of Antifa Cupcakes assaulting people and torching buildings.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like me to count the 100's of people that pos trashed   the 17 presidential hopefuls and how many since and before then?? The man is a walking scumbag   He was before  his presidency and is after
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beat me to it.
> 
> This man has been tossing out vicious personal insults and third-grade name-calling since long before he even announced he was running for President.
> 
> The man talked about the SIZE of his DICK in a national Presidential debate.  He is a child.
> 
> He has pissed on the office, and worse, he has proven he doesn't have the temperament for the position.  Over and over and over.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, I think he just enjoyed the limelight and the popular adulation.  I strongly doubt he expected to actually win and be saddled with all that goes with being POTUS.  After all, he's a 71 year old billionaire.  Why the fuck would he want to spend the last few good years of his life putting up with this shit?   Unlike the LWLs talking about his sanity and claiming his son is mentally retarded, I think Trump genuinely doesn't give a shit and simply wants to find a relatively face-saving way out.   He want's to go back to the "campaign trail" where he can vent his spleen and receive standing ovations by those who love him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Utter horseshit.  Why is it that all the people who hate Trump feel qualified to read his mind and tell us all what he really wants?  All that shows is what a douche bag you are.  You're projecting your sleazy motivations onto Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia attacked us  Drumpf wants to throw them a bone???
Click to expand...


Fuck Russia, I'm outraged at the open attack by California fascists on our democracy. $45 million from Jeff Bezos and Mark Zuckerberg to buy a Georgia congressional election?  What stake do these douche bag billionaires have in Georgia? Why do these pricks get to corrupt elections in states they are not citizens of?

I'll worry about Russia once you fucking Nazis get put in your place.


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know where is the problem?
> Mika that most of us didn't know who she is was made famous by the president of the strongest country on earth. This idiot is busy exchanging insults with everyone. The worst dictators weren't as childish as this guy....its a huge embarrassment to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> It was so easy for Mika to push his buttons
> 
> I wonder if Putin and Kim Jon Un are taking notes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's so funny that she got flabbergasted when he shot back...I am sure Putin and lil Kim are talking notes because they don't want to look like a little bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't seem flabbergasted
> Trumps response played right into her hands
> 
> She got to be the victim, take the high road and use the Trump tantrum as more evidence that Trump is unstable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining the sleazy motivation behind the Main Stream Media's constant personal attacks on Trump.  Unfortunately they don't make the media look good.  They make the media look like a bunch of douche bags, which is what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media is taking it easier on Trump than any President in history
> 
> ANY other president who pulled anywhere near  the crap that Trump has would have been driven out of Washington
Click to expand...


Shitfling, you may be a fucking liar, but GODDAMNED aren't you fucking stupid.....

The little Goebbels of the DNC propaganda corps are in an open war to subvert the government of the United States through a propaganda war.  Tokyo Rose was far more loyal to America than CNN or Jeff Bezos' Washington Post are.

The press are fucking lying traitors, and we all know it. They exist to undermine the legitimate government of the nation.


----------



## Uncensored2008

eddiew said:


> [
> The man belittles the office of president  ...and your name is familiar  Post on Presidents board a few years back?



You belittle the human race, Brown Shirt.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bripat9643 said:


> Everything you "know" is totally wrong.



Not necessarily wrong, just a calculated lie to promote his filthy party or besmirch the opposition. Pogo is a Nazi, he lacks integrity and operates through the "big lie."


----------



## Uncensored2008

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was so easy for Mika to push his buttons
> 
> I wonder if Putin and Kim Jon Un are taking notes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so funny that she got flabbergasted when he shot back...I am sure Putin and lil Kim are talking notes because they don't want to look like a little bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't seem flabbergasted
> Trumps response played right into her hands
> 
> She got to be the victim, take the high road and use the Trump tantrum as more evidence that Trump is unstable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining the sleazy motivation behind the Main Stream Media's constant personal attacks on Trump.  Unfortunately they don't make the media look good.  They make the media look like a bunch of douche bags, which is what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media is taking it easier on Trump than any President in history
> 
> ANY other president who pulled anywhere near  the crap that Trump has would have been driven out of Washington
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just proved, once again, that you're totally full of shot and have lost all contact with reality.  Responses like the one above are the reason I seldom waste my time debating liberal "logic" and limit my responses to insults and ridicule.
Click to expand...


Shitflinger is a troll, nothing more.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bear513 said:


> [
> 
> 
> What did trump.do wrong? I don't get it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



He defeated Mafia Boss Hillary, and for that the fascist democrat will NEVER forgive him.


----------



## eddiew

Uncensored2008 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like me to count the 100's of people that pos trashed   the 17 presidential hopefuls and how many since and before then?? The man is a walking scumbag   He was before  his presidency and is after
> 
> 
> 
> Beat me to it.
> 
> This man has been tossing out vicious personal insults and third-grade name-calling since long before he even announced he was running for President.
> 
> The man talked about the SIZE of his DICK in a national Presidential debate.  He is a child.
> 
> He has pissed on the office, and worse, he has proven he doesn't have the temperament for the position.  Over and over and over.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, I think he just enjoyed the limelight and the popular adulation.  I strongly doubt he expected to actually win and be saddled with all that goes with being POTUS.  After all, he's a 71 year old billionaire.  Why the fuck would he want to spend the last few good years of his life putting up with this shit?   Unlike the LWLs talking about his sanity and claiming his son is mentally retarded, I think Trump genuinely doesn't give a shit and simply wants to find a relatively face-saving way out.   He want's to go back to the "campaign trail" where he can vent his spleen and receive standing ovations by those who love him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Utter horseshit.  Why is it that all the people who hate Trump feel qualified to read his mind and tell us all what he really wants?  All that shows is what a douche bag you are.  You're projecting your sleazy motivations onto Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia attacked us  Drumpf wants to throw them a bone???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck Russia, I'm outraged at the open attack by California fascists on our democracy. $45 million from Jeff Bezos and Mark Zuckerberg to buy a Georgia congressional election?  What stake do these douche bag billionaires have in Georgia? Why do these pricks get to corrupt elections in states they are not citizens of?
> 
> I'll worry about Russia once you fucking Nazis get put in your place.
Click to expand...

You belong in a concentration camp  Taking a shower with stone soap


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's so funny that she got flabbergasted when he shot back...I am sure Putin and lil Kim are talking notes because they don't want to look like a little bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't seem flabbergasted
> Trumps response played right into her hands
> 
> She got to be the victim, take the high road and use the Trump tantrum as more evidence that Trump is unstable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining the sleazy motivation behind the Main Stream Media's constant personal attacks on Trump.  Unfortunately they don't make the media look good.  They make the media look like a bunch of douche bags, which is what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media is taking it easier on Trump than any President in history
> 
> ANY other president who pulled anywhere near  the crap that Trump has would have been driven out of Washington
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just proved, once again, that you're totally full of shot and have lost all contact with reality.  Responses like the one above are the reason I seldom waste my time debating liberal "logic" and limit my responses to insults and ridicule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am dead serious
> 
> No other candidate had had blunders of the order of magnitude that Trump has and lived to tell about it
> 
> Tell a POW that he is not a hero because he was captured?
> Mock a disabled man
> Openly call women fat ugly pigs, oh that face, brag about grabbing their pussies
> Subscribe to conspiracy theories like birtherism, Ted Cruz's father killing JFK and Hillary killing Vince Foster
> Refuse to release his taxes and admit he doesn't pay taxes
> 
> Yes, the press has taken it too easy on Trump
Click to expand...


So the lie you're telling is that the DNC Propaganda did not cover those issues? 

Oh, and about half of your list is outright lies, as you know.

Hey, you're a Troll for the Nazi party, you lie, it's what you do.


----------



## eddiew

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't seem flabbergasted
> Trumps response played right into her hands
> 
> She got to be the victim, take the high road and use the Trump tantrum as more evidence that Trump is unstable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining the sleazy motivation behind the Main Stream Media's constant personal attacks on Trump.  Unfortunately they don't make the media look good.  They make the media look like a bunch of douche bags, which is what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media is taking it easier on Trump than any President in history
> 
> ANY other president who pulled anywhere near  the crap that Trump has would have been driven out of Washington
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just proved, once again, that you're totally full of shot and have lost all contact with reality.  Responses like the one above are the reason I seldom waste my time debating liberal "logic" and limit my responses to insults and ridicule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am dead serious
> 
> No other candidate had had blunders of the order of magnitude that Trump has and lived to tell about it
> 
> Tell a POW that he is not a hero because he was captured?
> Mock a disabled man
> Openly call women fat ugly pigs, oh that face, brag about grabbing their pussies
> Subscribe to conspiracy theories like birtherism, Ted Cruz's father killing JFK and Hillary killing Vince Foster
> Refuse to release his taxes and admit he doesn't pay taxes
> 
> Yes, the press has taken it too easy on Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the lie you're telling is that the DNC Propaganda did not cover those issues?
> 
> Oh, and about half of your list is outright lies, as you know.
> 
> Hey, you're a Troll for the Nazi party, you lie, it's what you do.
Click to expand...

More than half  much more BUT even so  you want to brag about the moron?


----------



## Uncensored2008

xyz said:


> Talking about faces bleeding is not for kids, neither is talking about beheading people, like Ted Nugent has done. Or that woman with the Trump head.



Quote where Ted Nugent talked about beheading the opposition, with a link?

I only ask because I think that you're lying.


----------



## Uncensored2008

eddiew said:


> [
> You belong in a concentration camp  Taking a shower with stone soap



That is the dream you democrats cling to, that you can engage in genocide of your enemies.


----------



## Uncensored2008

eddiew said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining the sleazy motivation behind the Main Stream Media's constant personal attacks on Trump.  Unfortunately they don't make the media look good.  They make the media look like a bunch of douche bags, which is what they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The media is taking it easier on Trump than any President in history
> 
> ANY other president who pulled anywhere near  the crap that Trump has would have been driven out of Washington
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just proved, once again, that you're totally full of shot and have lost all contact with reality.  Responses like the one above are the reason I seldom waste my time debating liberal "logic" and limit my responses to insults and ridicule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am dead serious
> 
> No other candidate had had blunders of the order of magnitude that Trump has and lived to tell about it
> 
> Tell a POW that he is not a hero because he was captured?
> Mock a disabled man
> Openly call women fat ugly pigs, oh that face, brag about grabbing their pussies
> Subscribe to conspiracy theories like birtherism, Ted Cruz's father killing JFK and Hillary killing Vince Foster
> Refuse to release his taxes and admit he doesn't pay taxes
> 
> Yes, the press has taken it too easy on Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the lie you're telling is that the DNC Propaganda did not cover those issues?
> 
> Oh, and about half of your list is outright lies, as you know.
> 
> Hey, you're a Troll for the Nazi party, you lie, it's what you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than half  much more BUT even so  you want to brag about the moron?
Click to expand...


Could you repeat that in English, you drooling retard?

There is a reason you're a fascist democrat......


----------



## eddiew

Uncensored2008 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> What did trump.do wrong? I don't get it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He defeated Mafia Boss Hillary, and for that the fascist democrat will NEVER forgive him.
Click to expand...

Where do you get that BS? Trump is the one playing ball with the mafia


----------



## Issa

So a school ptincipal can call his students names..
Police can use profanity...
Parents call their kids names...
Since the orange in office that needs to set example is busy insulting and bullying ...it should be ok for all...according to "conservatives". Wow just wow....the most awkward group of people next to ISIS. And they both claim the follow God's teachings.


----------



## Uncensored2008

eddiew said:


> Where do you get that BS? Trump is the one playing ball with the mafia



Yes, he played ball with Hillary at one time.


----------



## eddiew

Uncensored2008 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get that BS? Trump is the one playing ball with the mafia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he played ball with Hillary at one time.
Click to expand...

Trump in the building business EVERYONE in that business unions etc etc   have connections with the mafia


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was so easy for Mika to push his buttons
> 
> I wonder if Putin and Kim Jon Un are taking notes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so funny that she got flabbergasted when he shot back...I am sure Putin and lil Kim are talking notes because they don't want to look like a little bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't seem flabbergasted
> Trumps response played right into her hands
> 
> She got to be the victim, take the high road and use the Trump tantrum as more evidence that Trump is unstable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining the sleazy motivation behind the Main Stream Media's constant personal attacks on Trump.  Unfortunately they don't make the media look good.  They make the media look like a bunch of douche bags, which is what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media is taking it easier on Trump than any President in history
> 
> ANY other president who pulled anywhere near  the crap that Trump has would have been driven out of Washington
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shitfling, you may be a fucking liar, but GODDAMNED aren't you fucking stupid.....
> 
> The little Goebbels of the DNC propaganda corps are in an open war to subvert the government of the United States through a propaganda war.  Tokyo Rose was far more loyal to America than CNN or Jeff Bezos' Washington Post are.
> 
> The press are fucking lying traitors, and we all know it. They exist to undermine the legitimate government of the nation.
Click to expand...

Deny all you want

No politician EVER has gotten away with what Trump has


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't seem flabbergasted
> Trumps response played right into her hands
> 
> She got to be the victim, take the high road and use the Trump tantrum as more evidence that Trump is unstable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining the sleazy motivation behind the Main Stream Media's constant personal attacks on Trump.  Unfortunately they don't make the media look good.  They make the media look like a bunch of douche bags, which is what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media is taking it easier on Trump than any President in history
> 
> ANY other president who pulled anywhere near  the crap that Trump has would have been driven out of Washington
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just proved, once again, that you're totally full of shot and have lost all contact with reality.  Responses like the one above are the reason I seldom waste my time debating liberal "logic" and limit my responses to insults and ridicule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am dead serious
> 
> No other candidate had had blunders of the order of magnitude that Trump has and lived to tell about it
> 
> Tell a POW that he is not a hero because he was captured?
> Mock a disabled man
> Openly call women fat ugly pigs, oh that face, brag about grabbing their pussies
> Subscribe to conspiracy theories like birtherism, Ted Cruz's father killing JFK and Hillary killing Vince Foster
> Refuse to release his taxes and admit he doesn't pay taxes
> 
> Yes, the press has taken it too easy on Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the lie you're telling is that the DNC Propaganda did not cover those issues?
> 
> Oh, and about half of your list is outright lies, as you know.
> 
> Hey, you're a Troll for the Nazi party, you lie, it's what you do.
Click to expand...

I think you don't understand what propaganda is

Relaying what Trump says and does is not propaganda

No politician has ever gotten away with what Trump has


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's so funny that she got flabbergasted when he shot back...I am sure Putin and lil Kim are talking notes because they don't want to look like a little bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't seem flabbergasted
> Trumps response played right into her hands
> 
> She got to be the victim, take the high road and use the Trump tantrum as more evidence that Trump is unstable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining the sleazy motivation behind the Main Stream Media's constant personal attacks on Trump.  Unfortunately they don't make the media look good.  They make the media look like a bunch of douche bags, which is what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media is taking it easier on Trump than any President in history
> 
> ANY other president who pulled anywhere near  the crap that Trump has would have been driven out of Washington
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shitfling, you may be a fucking liar, but GODDAMNED aren't you fucking stupid.....
> 
> The little Goebbels of the DNC propaganda corps are in an open war to subvert the government of the United States through a propaganda war.  Tokyo Rose was far more loyal to America than CNN or Jeff Bezos' Washington Post are.
> 
> The press are fucking lying traitors, and we all know it. They exist to undermine the legitimate government of the nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deny all you want
> 
> No politician EVER has gotten away with what Trump has
Click to expand...


You are simply lying, as we both know.

Lying is what you do, it's all you do. You're a troll, nothing more.


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> I think you don't understand what propaganda is
> 
> Relaying what Trump says and does is not propaganda
> 
> No politician has ever gotten away with what Trump has



When was the last time the Soros press relayed what Trump said or did without spinning it into hate filled rants? 

The Washington Post reports nearly as accurately on Trump as Himmler did on Jews. The Press is openly fighting a propaganda war on the executive branch of the United States Government.

Sedition? Treason? Yeah, it sure is.


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's so funny that she got flabbergasted when he shot back...I am sure Putin and lil Kim are talking notes because they don't want to look like a little bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't seem flabbergasted
> Trumps response played right into her hands
> 
> She got to be the victim, take the high road and use the Trump tantrum as more evidence that Trump is unstable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining the sleazy motivation behind the Main Stream Media's constant personal attacks on Trump.  Unfortunately they don't make the media look good.  They make the media look like a bunch of douche bags, which is what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media is taking it easier on Trump than any President in history
> 
> ANY other president who pulled anywhere near  the crap that Trump has would have been driven out of Washington
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just proved, once again, that you're totally full of shot and have lost all contact with reality.  Responses like the one above are the reason I seldom waste my time debating liberal "logic" and limit my responses to insults and ridicule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am dead serious
> 
> No other candidate have had blunders of the order of magnitude that Trump has and lived to tell about it
> 
> Tell a POW that he is not a hero because he was captured?
> Mock a disabled man
> Openly call women fat ugly pigs, oh that face, brag about grabbing their pussies
> Subscribe to conspiracy theories like birtherism, Ted Cruz's father killing JFK and Hillary killing Vince Foster
> Refuse to release his taxes and admit he doesn't pay taxes
> 
> Yes, the press has taken it too easy on Trump
Click to expand...

You're a vast geyser of bullshit, RightTurd.


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know where is the problem?
> Mika that most of us didn't know who she is was made famous by the president of the strongest country on earth. This idiot is busy exchanging insults with everyone. The worst dictators weren't as childish as this guy....its a huge embarrassment to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> It was so easy for Mika to push his buttons
> 
> I wonder if Putin and Kim Jon Un are taking notes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's so funny that she got flabbergasted when he shot back...I am sure Putin and lil Kim are talking notes because they don't want to look like a little bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't seem flabbergasted
> Trumps response played right into her hands
> 
> She got to be the victim, take the high road and use the Trump tantrum as more evidence that Trump is unstable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining the sleazy motivation behind the Main Stream Media's constant personal attacks on Trump.  Unfortunately they don't make the media look good.  They make the media look like a bunch of douche bags, which is what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media is taking it easier on Trump than any President in history
> 
> ANY other president who pulled anywhere near  the crap that Trump has would have been driven out of Washington
Click to expand...


Possibly true.  That's why we love Trump.  He fights.  He doesn't throw in the towel and run away like typical Republicans always do.


----------



## bripat9643

Uncensored2008 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like me to count the 100's of people that pos trashed   the 17 presidential hopefuls and how many since and before then?? The man is a walking scumbag   He was before  his presidency and is after
> 
> 
> 
> Beat me to it.
> 
> This man has been tossing out vicious personal insults and third-grade name-calling since long before he even announced he was running for President.
> 
> The man talked about the SIZE of his DICK in a national Presidential debate.  He is a child.
> 
> He has pissed on the office, and worse, he has proven he doesn't have the temperament for the position.  Over and over and over.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, I think he just enjoyed the limelight and the popular adulation.  I strongly doubt he expected to actually win and be saddled with all that goes with being POTUS.  After all, he's a 71 year old billionaire.  Why the fuck would he want to spend the last few good years of his life putting up with this shit?   Unlike the LWLs talking about his sanity and claiming his son is mentally retarded, I think Trump genuinely doesn't give a shit and simply wants to find a relatively face-saving way out.   He want's to go back to the "campaign trail" where he can vent his spleen and receive standing ovations by those who love him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Utter horseshit.  Why is it that all the people who hate Trump feel qualified to read his mind and tell us all what he really wants?  All that shows is what a douche bag you are.  You're projecting your sleazy motivations onto Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia attacked us  Drumpf wants to throw them a bone???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck Russia, I'm outraged at the open attack by California fascists on our democracy. $45 million from Jeff Bezos and Mark Zuckerberg to buy a Georgia congressional election?  What stake do these douche bag billionaires have in Georgia? Why do these pricks get to corrupt elections in states they are not citizens of?
> 
> I'll worry about Russia once you fucking Nazis get put in your place.
Click to expand...

That's why we need to repeal the 17th Amendment.


----------



## bripat9643

Uncensored2008 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you "know" is totally wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily wrong, just a calculated lie to promote his filthy party or besmirch the opposition. Pogo is a Nazi, he lacks integrity and operates through the "big lie."
Click to expand...

I always laugh when Pogo claims conservatives run the mainstream media.


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's so funny that she got flabbergasted when he shot back...I am sure Putin and lil Kim are talking notes because they don't want to look like a little bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't seem flabbergasted
> Trumps response played right into her hands
> 
> She got to be the victim, take the high road and use the Trump tantrum as more evidence that Trump is unstable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining the sleazy motivation behind the Main Stream Media's constant personal attacks on Trump.  Unfortunately they don't make the media look good.  They make the media look like a bunch of douche bags, which is what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media is taking it easier on Trump than any President in history
> 
> ANY other president who pulled anywhere near  the crap that Trump has would have been driven out of Washington
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shitfling, you may be a fucking liar, but GODDAMNED aren't you fucking stupid.....
> 
> The little Goebbels of the DNC propaganda corps are in an open war to subvert the government of the United States through a propaganda war.  Tokyo Rose was far more loyal to America than CNN or Jeff Bezos' Washington Post are.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Actually many have.  Democrats get away with far worse every election.  Right now their busy accusing Republicans of wanting to kill thousands of people.


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining the sleazy motivation behind the Main Stream Media's constant personal attacks on Trump.  Unfortunately they don't make the media look good.  They make the media look like a bunch of douche bags, which is what they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The media is taking it easier on Trump than any President in history
> 
> ANY other president who pulled anywhere near  the crap that Trump has would have been driven out of Washington
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just proved, once again, that you're totally full of shot and have lost all contact with reality.  Responses like the one above are the reason I seldom waste my time debating liberal "logic" and limit my responses to insults and ridicule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am dead serious
> 
> No other candidate had had blunders of the order of magnitude that Trump has and lived to tell about it
> 
> Tell a POW that he is not a hero because he was captured?
> Mock a disabled man
> Openly call women fat ugly pigs, oh that face, brag about grabbing their pussies
> Subscribe to conspiracy theories like birtherism, Ted Cruz's father killing JFK and Hillary killing Vince Foster
> Refuse to release his taxes and admit he doesn't pay taxes
> 
> Yes, the press has taken it too easy on Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the lie you're telling is that the DNC Propaganda did not cover those issues?
> 
> Oh, and about half of your list is outright lies, as you know.
> 
> Hey, you're a Troll for the Nazi party, you lie, it's what you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you don't understand what propaganda is
> 
> Relaying what Trump says and does is not propaganda
> 
> No politician has ever gotten away with what Trump has
Click to expand...


Only a brain dead snowflake could claim with a straight face that the fake news just relays what Trump says.


----------



## DOTR

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know where is the problem?
> Mika that most of us didn't know who she is was made famous by the president of the strongest country on earth. This idiot is busy exchanging insults with everyone. The worst dictators weren't as childish as this guy....its a huge embarrassment to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> It was so easy for Mika to push his buttons
> 
> I wonder if Putin and Kim Jon Un are taking notes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's so funny that she got flabbergasted when he shot back...I am sure Putin and lil Kim are talking notes because they don't want to look like a little bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't seem flabbergasted
> Trumps response played right into her hands
> 
> She got to be the victim, take the high road and use the Trump tantrum as more evidence that Trump is unstable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining the sleazy motivation behind the Main Stream Media's constant personal attacks on Trump.  Unfortunately they don't make the media look good.  They make the media look like a bunch of douche bags, which is what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media is taking it easier on Trump than any President in history
> 
> ANY other president who pulled anywhere near  the crap that Trump has would have been driven out of Washington
Click to expand...


   Oh they have tried. For the first time ever they have failed to destroy their target. They are used to a free ride and being untouchable. Imagine a group of people who believe that anyone who criticizes them should be a criminal. 
   And the President backsassed them. Imagine the nerve!


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you don't understand what propaganda is
> 
> Relaying what Trump says and does is not propaganda
> 
> No politician has ever gotten away with what Trump has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time the Soros press relayed what Trump said or did without spinning it into hate filled rants?
> 
> The Washington Post reports nearly as accurately on Trump as Himmler did on Jews. The Press is openly fighting a propaganda war on the executive branch of the United States Government.
> 
> Sedition? Treason? Yeah, it sure is.
Click to expand...

The first five months of Trump has been a train wreck
He is the lowest rated President at this point in a hundred years, he is rated even lower abroad

The press is too gentle with him


----------



## rightwinger

DOTR said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was so easy for Mika to push his buttons
> 
> I wonder if Putin and Kim Jon Un are taking notes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so funny that she got flabbergasted when he shot back...I am sure Putin and lil Kim are talking notes because they don't want to look like a little bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't seem flabbergasted
> Trumps response played right into her hands
> 
> She got to be the victim, take the high road and use the Trump tantrum as more evidence that Trump is unstable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining the sleazy motivation behind the Main Stream Media's constant personal attacks on Trump.  Unfortunately they don't make the media look good.  They make the media look like a bunch of douche bags, which is what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media is taking it easier on Trump than any President in history
> 
> ANY other president who pulled anywhere near  the crap that Trump has would have been driven out of Washington
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh they have tried. For the first time ever they have failed to destroy their target. They are used to a free ride and being untouchable. Imagine a group of people who believe that anyone who criticizes them should be a criminal.
> And the President backsassed them. Imagine the nerve!
Click to expand...

Trump is losing it

Everyone is his enemy......the press, the intelligence community, Congress, scientists, historians, his own party

Nixon on steroids


----------



## Wyatt earp

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you don't understand what propaganda is
> 
> Relaying what Trump says and does is not propaganda
> 
> No politician has ever gotten away with what Trump has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time the Soros press relayed what Trump said or did without spinning it into hate filled rants?
> 
> The Washington Post reports nearly as accurately on Trump as Himmler did on Jews. The Press is openly fighting a propaganda war on the executive branch of the United States Government.
> 
> Sedition? Treason? Yeah, it sure is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first five months of Trump has been a train wreck
> He is the lowest rated President at this point in a hundred years, he is rated even lower abroad
> 
> The press is too gentle with him
Click to expand...



I don't see it how? He came in with every one on hating him...what do you see that I don't?


Economy is good , he reversed most of obamas assnine EOs...

And he amuses us messing with the left what's wrong with that?


.


----------



## bripat9643

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you don't understand what propaganda is
> 
> Relaying what Trump says and does is not propaganda
> 
> No politician has ever gotten away with what Trump has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time the Soros press relayed what Trump said or did without spinning it into hate filled rants?
> 
> The Washington Post reports nearly as accurately on Trump as Himmler did on Jews. The Press is openly fighting a propaganda war on the executive branch of the United States Government.
> 
> Sedition? Treason? Yeah, it sure is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first five months of Trump has been a train wreck
> He is the lowest rated President at this point in a hundred years, he is rated even lower abroad
> 
> The press is too gentle with him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see it how? He came in with every one on hating him...what do you see that I don't?
> 
> 
> Economy is good , he reversed most of obamas assnine EOs...
> 
> And he amuses us messing with the left what's wrong with that?
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

RightTurd is lying.  Everything he posts is a lie.


----------



## Issa

Tweeting insults and cyber bullying Is not amusing, especially from the president of all Americans. They guy has very low standards and almost no morals. 




bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you don't understand what propaganda is
> 
> Relaying what Trump says and does is not propaganda
> 
> No politician has ever gotten away with what Trump has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time the Soros press relayed what Trump said or did without spinning it into hate filled rants?
> 
> The Washington Post reports nearly as accurately on Trump as Himmler did on Jews. The Press is openly fighting a propaganda war on the executive branch of the United States Government.
> 
> Sedition? Treason? Yeah, it sure is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first five months of Trump has been a train wreck
> He is the lowest rated President at this point in a hundred years, he is rated even lower abroad
> 
> The press is too gentle with him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see it how? He came in with every one on hating him...what do you see that I don't?
> 
> 
> Economy is good , he reversed most of obamas assnine EOs...
> 
> And he amuses us messing with the left what's wrong with that?
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## Wyatt earp

Issa said:


> Tweeting insults and cyber bullying Is not amusing, especially from the president of all Americans. They guy has very low standards and almost no morals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you don't understand what propaganda is
> 
> Relaying what Trump says and does is not propaganda
> 
> No politician has ever gotten away with what Trump has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time the Soros press relayed what Trump said or did without spinning it into hate filled rants?
> 
> The Washington Post reports nearly as accurately on Trump as Himmler did on Jews. The Press is openly fighting a propaganda war on the executive branch of the United States Government.
> 
> Sedition? Treason? Yeah, it sure is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first five months of Trump has been a train wreck
> He is the lowest rated President at this point in a hundred years, he is rated even lower abroad
> 
> The press is too gentle with him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see it how? He came in with every one on hating him...what do you see that I don't?
> 
> 
> Economy is good , he reversed most of obamas assnine EOs...
> 
> And he amuses us messing with the left what's wrong with that?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



You know truthfully.. .I am actually starting to see it your way..


.


----------



## DOTR

Issa said:


> Tweeting insults and cyber bullying Is not amusing, especially from the president of all Americans.



   What happened to "not my President"?


----------



## DOTR

bripat9643 said:


> Possibly true.  That's why we love Trump.  He fights.  He doesn't throw in the towel and run away like typical Republicans always do.



   Bravo! For decades we've elected Republicans...given them majorities. But the press, in its self delegated role as court of last review, levels pressure on them to forget their constituents and serve the media-DNC industrial complex. They have always buckled  under the pressure. And nothing changes. 
   Trump won't. And we won't. It is time for a check on the propagandists and for lack of a better way go get em Trump!


----------



## rightwinger

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you don't understand what propaganda is
> 
> Relaying what Trump says and does is not propaganda
> 
> No politician has ever gotten away with what Trump has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time the Soros press relayed what Trump said or did without spinning it into hate filled rants?
> 
> The Washington Post reports nearly as accurately on Trump as Himmler did on Jews. The Press is openly fighting a propaganda war on the executive branch of the United States Government.
> 
> Sedition? Treason? Yeah, it sure is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first five months of Trump has been a train wreck
> He is the lowest rated President at this point in a hundred years, he is rated even lower abroad
> 
> The press is too gentle with him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see it how? He came in with every one on hating him...what do you see that I don't?
> 
> 
> Economy is good , he reversed most of obamas assnine EOs...
> 
> And he amuses us messing with the left what's wrong with that?
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Trump came in and picked a fight with anyone he did not agree with. The press, congress, Australia, England, Germany, Sweden, the pope, environmentalists

Then he pouts and complains.......no other President has faced the opposition I do.


----------



## martybegan

francoHFW said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The RW bs hate propaganda machine never stops the no evidence character assassination of many Dems and never retracts. Just move on to the next outrage. A disgrace. Poor America.
Click to expand...


----------



## martybegan

jillian said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you nutters have never been civil
Click to expand...


The fact that you start your statement with "nutters" just shows how ignorant you are of your own asshattery.


----------



## Divine Wind

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know where is the problem?
> Mika that most of us didn't know who she is was made famous by the president of the strongest country on earth. This idiot is busy exchanging insults with everyone. The worst dictators weren't as childish as this guy....its a huge embarrassment to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> It was so easy for Mika to push his buttons
> 
> I wonder if Putin and Kim Jon Un are taking notes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's so funny that she got flabbergasted when he shot back...I am sure Putin and lil Kim are talking notes because they don't want to look like a little bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't seem flabbergasted
> Trumps response played right into her hands
> 
> She got to be the victim, take the high road and use the Trump tantrum as more evidence that Trump is unstable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining the sleazy motivation behind the Main Stream Media's constant personal attacks on Trump.  Unfortunately they don't make the media look good.  They make the media look like a bunch of douche bags, which is what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media is taking it easier on Trump than any President in history
> 
> ANY other president who pulled anywhere near  the crap that Trump has would have been driven out of Washington
Click to expand...

Disagreed.  Yes, most media leans left, but the shit Trump is spewing is great fodder for the media.  They thrive on blood and controversy.   It's a business and I have no problem with them carrying on with their business.


----------



## Divine Wind

DOTR said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like me to count the 100's of people that pos trashed   the 17 presidential hopefuls and how many since and before then?? The man is a walking scumbag   He was before  his presidency and is after
> 
> 
> 
> Beat me to it.
> 
> This man has been tossing out vicious personal insults and third-grade name-calling since long before he even announced he was running for President.
> 
> The man talked about the SIZE of his DICK in a national Presidential debate.  He is a child.
> 
> He has pissed on the office, and worse, he has proven he doesn't have the temperament for the position.  Over and over and over.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, I think he just enjoyed the limelight and the popular adulation.  I strongly doubt he expected to actually win and be saddled with all that goes with being POTUS.  After all, he's a 71 year old billionaire.  Why the fuck would he want to spend the last few good years of his life putting up with this shit?   Unlike the LWLs talking about his sanity and claiming his son is mentally retarded, I think Trump genuinely doesn't give a shit and simply wants to find a relatively face-saving way out.   He want's to go back to the "campaign trail" where he can vent his spleen and receive standing ovations by those who love him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I think it's possible that the showbiz angle is all he cares/cared about, and I think it's possible he didn't really think he was going to win and was just having fun with it.
> 
> One helluva story, that's for sure.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  This is also why I have one bet out (and offered several more) that he won't finish his term.  He wants out, but he's not a quitter.  If he quits, he can't go around giving road shows like Palin did for several years.  He needs to be "forced" to resign or offer up a medical excuse for resigning...."for the good of the nation", of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take that bet
Click to expand...

You're on.  $25 Gold Supporting Membership payable to USMB in the winner's name?  If President Trump is still President on 20JAN2020 at 6AM, you win.   If he's not, I win.  IF you agree to this, copy this post into a conversation to me.


----------



## Divine Wind

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you don't understand what propaganda is
> 
> Relaying what Trump says and does is not propaganda
> 
> No politician has ever gotten away with what Trump has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time the Soros press relayed what Trump said or did without spinning it into hate filled rants?
> 
> The Washington Post reports nearly as accurately on Trump as Himmler did on Jews. The Press is openly fighting a propaganda war on the executive branch of the United States Government.
> 
> Sedition? Treason? Yeah, it sure is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first five months of Trump has been a train wreck
> He is the lowest rated President at this point in a hundred years, he is rated even lower abroad
> 
> The press is too gentle with him
Click to expand...

Agreed on train wreck and his favorability ratings, disagreed the press is too gentle on him.


----------



## bripat9643

Issa said:


> Tweeting insults and cyber bullying Is not amusing, especially from the president of all Americans. They guy has very low standards and almost no morals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you don't understand what propaganda is
> 
> Relaying what Trump says and does is not propaganda
> 
> No politician has ever gotten away with what Trump has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time the Soros press relayed what Trump said or did without spinning it into hate filled rants?
> 
> The Washington Post reports nearly as accurately on Trump as Himmler did on Jews. The Press is openly fighting a propaganda war on the executive branch of the United States Government.
> 
> Sedition? Treason? Yeah, it sure is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first five months of Trump has been a train wreck
> He is the lowest rated President at this point in a hundred years, he is rated even lower abroad
> 
> The press is too gentle with him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see it how? He came in with every one on hating him...what do you see that I don't?
> 
> 
> Economy is good , he reversed most of obamas assnine EOs...
> 
> And he amuses us messing with the left what's wrong with that?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I think it's hilarious.  Trump bullied a couple of cyber bullies.  They got exactly what they deserved, and now all the snowflakes are crying about it.

You reap what you sow, morons.


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you don't understand what propaganda is
> 
> Relaying what Trump says and does is not propaganda
> 
> No politician has ever gotten away with what Trump has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time the Soros press relayed what Trump said or did without spinning it into hate filled rants?
> 
> The Washington Post reports nearly as accurately on Trump as Himmler did on Jews. The Press is openly fighting a propaganda war on the executive branch of the United States Government.
> 
> Sedition? Treason? Yeah, it sure is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first five months of Trump has been a train wreck
> He is the lowest rated President at this point in a hundred years, he is rated even lower abroad
> 
> The press is too gentle with him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see it how? He came in with every one on hating him...what do you see that I don't?
> 
> 
> Economy is good , he reversed most of obamas assnine EOs...
> 
> And he amuses us messing with the left what's wrong with that?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump came in and picked a fight with anyone he did not agree with. The press, congress, Australia, England, Germany, Sweden, the pope, environmentalists
> 
> Then he pouts and complains.......no other President has faced the opposition I do.
Click to expand...

The pretends that it's impartial.  You just admitted that it's not.

You're a lying dumbass.


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you don't understand what propaganda is
> 
> Relaying what Trump says and does is not propaganda
> 
> No politician has ever gotten away with what Trump has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time the Soros press relayed what Trump said or did without spinning it into hate filled rants?
> 
> The Washington Post reports nearly as accurately on Trump as Himmler did on Jews. The Press is openly fighting a propaganda war on the executive branch of the United States Government.
> 
> Sedition? Treason? Yeah, it sure is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first five months of Trump has been a train wreck
> He is the lowest rated President at this point in a hundred years, he is rated even lower abroad
> 
> The press is too gentle with him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see it how? He came in with every one on hating him...what do you see that I don't?
> 
> 
> Economy is good , he reversed most of obamas assnine EOs...
> 
> And he amuses us messing with the left what's wrong with that?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump came in and picked a fight with anyone he did not agree with. The press, congress, Australia, England, Germany, Sweden, the pope, environmentalists
> 
> Then he pouts and complains.......no other President has faced the opposition I do.
Click to expand...


Outrageous, considering how very kind you fascists and the little Goebbels of your lying press are to any who fail to carry water for the globalist oligarchs you serve..

WAHHHHH, HE TREATS US THE WAY WE TREAT HIM, NO FAIR...


----------



## Uncensored2008

bripat9643 said:


> [
> I think it's hilarious.  Trump bullied a couple of cyber bullies.  They got exactly what they deserved, and now all the snowflakes are crying about it.
> 
> You reap what you sow, morons.



It's a nothing story, but the witch hunt has completely collapsed and it is all the fascist have.


----------



## skookerasbil

nobody is caring about this story anymore........Trump changes the landscape any time he damn pleases. Its fascinating.......imagine the level of hysterical to be a fly on the wall in those editorial rooms of places like CNN and MSNBC? Standing around with this dumb thumb up the asshole look!! He plays these bozo's like a fiddle ftw.........


----------



## eddiew

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you don't understand what propaganda is
> 
> Relaying what Trump says and does is not propaganda
> 
> No politician has ever gotten away with what Trump has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time the Soros press relayed what Trump said or did without spinning it into hate filled rants?
> 
> The Washington Post reports nearly as accurately on Trump as Himmler did on Jews. The Press is openly fighting a propaganda war on the executive branch of the United States Government.
> 
> Sedition? Treason? Yeah, it sure is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first five months of Trump has been a train wreck
> He is the lowest rated President at this point in a hundred years, he is rated even lower abroad
> 
> The press is too gentle with him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see it how? He came in with every one on hating him...what do you see that I don't?
> 
> 
> Economy is good , he reversed most of obamas assnine EOs...
> 
> And he amuses us messing with the left what's wrong with that?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump came in and picked a fight with anyone he did not agree with. The press, congress, Australia, England, Germany, Sweden, the pope, environmentalists
> 
> Then he pouts and complains.......no other President has faced the opposition I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Outrageous, considering how very kind you fascists and the little Goebbels of your lying press are to any who fail to carry water for the globalist oligarchs you serve..
> 
> WAHHHHH, HE TREATS US THE WAY WE TREAT HIM, NO FAIR...
Click to expand...

You believe everything your little Hitler tells you How sad    Nixon believed his enemy was the press too  ,,,Nuff said


----------



## peach174

eddiew said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time the Soros press relayed what Trump said or did without spinning it into hate filled rants?
> 
> The Washington Post reports nearly as accurately on Trump as Himmler did on Jews. The Press is openly fighting a propaganda war on the executive branch of the United States Government.
> 
> Sedition? Treason? Yeah, it sure is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first five months of Trump has been a train wreck
> He is the lowest rated President at this point in a hundred years, he is rated even lower abroad
> 
> The press is too gentle with him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see it how? He came in with every one on hating him...what do you see that I don't?
> 
> 
> Economy is good , he reversed most of obamas assnine EOs...
> 
> And he amuses us messing with the left what's wrong with that?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump came in and picked a fight with anyone he did not agree with. The press, congress, Australia, England, Germany, Sweden, the pope, environmentalists
> 
> Then he pouts and complains.......no other President has faced the opposition I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Outrageous, considering how very kind you fascists and the little Goebbels of your lying press are to any who fail to carry water for the globalist oligarchs you serve..
> 
> WAHHHHH, HE TREATS US THE WAY WE TREAT HIM, NO FAIR...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You believe everything your little Hitler tells you How sad    Nixon believed his enemy was the press too  ,,,Nuff said
Click to expand...


All that proves is how long the left has had control over the media.


----------



## Uncensored2008

eddiew said:


> [
> You believe everything your little Hitler tells you How sad    Nixon believed his enemy was the press too  ,,,Nuff said



I don't believe anything George Soros tells me, what the fuck are you yammering about? I oppose you Nazi fucks at every turn.

Clinton proved that the mistake Nixon made was cooperating.

You Nazi scum and your corrupt press have gone after Trump since day one, the difference is that he hits back, and like all bullies, you don't know how to handle someone who stands up to you.


----------



## initforme

It's tea a non issue or story for most.  That being said it's the job of a politician to take criticism.  If one cant handle it then don't run for office.  If an elected politician sits down one on one with me I would expect them to listen and not defend themselves if I criticize them.  It goes with the territory and is the biggest part of the job.  I don't think trump is doing a bad job. Both sides...the press and trump when they tweet about each other remind us all of eighth grade girls and how they talk about each other.  That's what American politics is now.  Gutless people tweet in my estimation because it's easy and they don't have to give face time.


----------



## xyz

Uncensored2008 said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about faces bleeding is not for kids, neither is talking about beheading people, like Ted Nugent has done. Or that woman with the Trump head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote where Ted Nugent talked about beheading the opposition, with a link?
> 
> I only ask because I think that you're lying.
Click to expand...


You're capable of thinking? You seem more like a blithering idiot incapable of searching the internet.

Trump was Cool with Ted Nugent Wanting Chop Off Obama's Head

And besides, your idol's prediction of him being in jail or dead if Obama wins was also false.


----------



## Issa

Trump is a "billionaire" globalist btw.



Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you don't understand what propaganda is
> 
> Relaying what Trump says and does is not propaganda
> 
> No politician has ever gotten away with what Trump has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time the Soros press relayed what Trump said or did without spinning it into hate filled rants?
> 
> The Washington Post reports nearly as accurately on Trump as Himmler did on Jews. The Press is openly fighting a propaganda war on the executive branch of the United States Government.
> 
> Sedition? Treason? Yeah, it sure is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first five months of Trump has been a train wreck
> He is the lowest rated President at this point in a hundred years, he is rated even lower abroad
> 
> The press is too gentle with him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see it how? He came in with every one on hating him...what do you see that I don't?
> 
> 
> Economy is good , he reversed most of obamas assnine EOs...
> 
> And he amuses us messing with the left what's wrong with that?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump came in and picked a fight with anyone he did not agree with. The press, congress, Australia, England, Germany, Sweden, the pope, environmentalists
> 
> Then he pouts and complains.......no other President has faced the opposition I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Outrageous, considering how very kind you fascists and the little Goebbels of your lying press are to any who fail to carry water for the globalist oligarchs you serve..
> 
> WAHHHHH, HE TREATS US THE WAY WE TREAT HIM, NO FAIR...
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger

Divine.Wind said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was so easy for Mika to push his buttons
> 
> I wonder if Putin and Kim Jon Un are taking notes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so funny that she got flabbergasted when he shot back...I am sure Putin and lil Kim are talking notes because they don't want to look like a little bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't seem flabbergasted
> Trumps response played right into her hands
> 
> She got to be the victim, take the high road and use the Trump tantrum as more evidence that Trump is unstable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining the sleazy motivation behind the Main Stream Media's constant personal attacks on Trump.  Unfortunately they don't make the media look good.  They make the media look like a bunch of douche bags, which is what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media is taking it easier on Trump than any President in history
> 
> ANY other president who pulled anywhere near  the crap that Trump has would have been driven out of Washington
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagreed.  Yes, most media leans left, but the shit Trump is spewing is great fodder for the media.  They thrive on blood and controversy.   It's a business and I have no problem with them carrying on with their business.
Click to expand...

Trump gets the coverage he deserves

The press is only accommodating


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you don't understand what propaganda is
> 
> Relaying what Trump says and does is not propaganda
> 
> No politician has ever gotten away with what Trump has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time the Soros press relayed what Trump said or did without spinning it into hate filled rants?
> 
> The Washington Post reports nearly as accurately on Trump as Himmler did on Jews. The Press is openly fighting a propaganda war on the executive branch of the United States Government.
> 
> Sedition? Treason? Yeah, it sure is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first five months of Trump has been a train wreck
> He is the lowest rated President at this point in a hundred years, he is rated even lower abroad
> 
> The press is too gentle with him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see it how? He came in with every one on hating him...what do you see that I don't?
> 
> 
> Economy is good , he reversed most of obamas assnine EOs...
> 
> And he amuses us messing with the left what's wrong with that?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump came in and picked a fight with anyone he did not agree with. The press, congress, Australia, England, Germany, Sweden, the pope, environmentalists
> 
> Then he pouts and complains.......no other President has faced the opposition I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Outrageous, considering how very kind you fascists and the little Goebbels of your lying press are to any who fail to carry water for the globalist oligarchs you serve..
> 
> WAHHHHH, HE TREATS US THE WAY WE TREAT HIM, NO FAIR...
Click to expand...

Goebbels?

What happened to Pol Pot?


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't seem flabbergasted
> Trumps response played right into her hands
> 
> She got to be the victim, take the high road and use the Trump tantrum as more evidence that Trump is unstable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining the sleazy motivation behind the Main Stream Media's constant personal attacks on Trump.  Unfortunately they don't make the media look good.  They make the media look like a bunch of douche bags, which is what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media is taking it easier on Trump than any President in history
> 
> ANY other president who pulled anywhere near  the crap that Trump has would have been driven out of Washington
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shitfling, you may be a fucking liar, but GODDAMNED aren't you fucking stupid.....
> 
> The little Goebbels of the DNC propaganda corps are in an open war to subvert the government of the United States through a propaganda war.  Tokyo Rose was far more loyal to America than CNN or Jeff Bezos' Washington Post are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually many have.  Democrats get away with far worse every election.  Right now their busy accusing Republicans of wanting to kill thousands of people.
Click to expand...


Wrong again, my friend

No Democrat in history has gotten away with what Trump has


----------



## Wyatt earp

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining the sleazy motivation behind the Main Stream Media's constant personal attacks on Trump.  Unfortunately they don't make the media look good.  They make the media look like a bunch of douche bags, which is what they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The media is taking it easier on Trump than any President in history
> 
> ANY other president who pulled anywhere near  the crap that Trump has would have been driven out of Washington
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shitfling, you may be a fucking liar, but GODDAMNED aren't you fucking stupid.....
> 
> The little Goebbels of the DNC propaganda corps are in an open war to subvert the government of the United States through a propaganda war.  Tokyo Rose was far more loyal to America than CNN or Jeff Bezos' Washington Post are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually many have.  Democrats get away with far worse every election.  Right now their busy accusing Republicans of wanting to kill thousands of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again, my friend
> 
> No Democrat in history has gotten away with what Trump has
Click to expand...


And the left media is finnaly getting called for what they got away for decades... doesn't that make you proud to be an American?


.


----------



## Wyatt earp

rightwinger said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's so funny that she got flabbergasted when he shot back...I am sure Putin and lil Kim are talking notes because they don't want to look like a little bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't seem flabbergasted
> Trumps response played right into her hands
> 
> She got to be the victim, take the high road and use the Trump tantrum as more evidence that Trump is unstable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining the sleazy motivation behind the Main Stream Media's constant personal attacks on Trump.  Unfortunately they don't make the media look good.  They make the media look like a bunch of douche bags, which is what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media is taking it easier on Trump than any President in history
> 
> ANY other president who pulled anywhere near  the crap that Trump has would have been driven out of Washington
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagreed.  Yes, most media leans left, but the shit Trump is spewing is great fodder for the media.  They thrive on blood and controversy.   It's a business and I have no problem with them carrying on with their business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump gets the coverage he deserves
> 
> The press is only accommodating
Click to expand...


lol it's an on slaugt every day by the media against Trump...he fights back.


.


----------



## Issa

Like a 12 year old mean girl. He should be busy making America great again, not busy exchanging insults like a little bitch he is.



bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't seem flabbergasted
> Trumps response played right into her hands
> 
> She got to be the victim, take the high road and use the Trump tantrum as more evidence that Trump is unstable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining the sleazy motivation behind the Main Stream Media's constant personal attacks on Trump.  Unfortunately they don't make the media look good.  They make the media look like a bunch of douche bags, which is what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media is taking it easier on Trump than any President in history
> 
> ANY other president who pulled anywhere near  the crap that Trump has would have been driven out of Washington
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagreed.  Yes, most media leans left, but the shit Trump is spewing is great fodder for the media.  They thrive on blood and controversy.   It's a business and I have no problem with them carrying on with their business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump gets the coverage he deserves
> 
> The press is only accommodating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol it's an on slaugt every day by the media against Trump...he fights back.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## eddiew

Uncensored2008 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> You believe everything your little Hitler tells you How sad    Nixon believed his enemy was the press too  ,,,Nuff said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe anything George Soros tells me, what the fuck are you yammering about? I oppose you Nazi fucks at every turn.
> 
> Clinton proved that the mistake Nixon made was cooperating.
> 
> You Nazi scum and your corrupt press have gone after Trump since day one, the difference is that he hits back, and like all bullies, you don't know how to handle someone who stands up to you.
Click to expand...

You racist ah's were up obamas butt from day one  and he handled it with dignity   Not like the orange anus you support


----------



## Uncensored2008

Issa said:


> Trump is a "billionaire" globalist btw.
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time the Soros press relayed what Trump said or did without spinning it into hate filled rants?
> 
> The Washington Post reports nearly as accurately on Trump as Himmler did on Jews. The Press is openly fighting a propaganda war on the executive branch of the United States Government.
> 
> Sedition? Treason? Yeah, it sure is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first five months of Trump has been a train wreck
> He is the lowest rated President at this point in a hundred years, he is rated even lower abroad
> 
> The press is too gentle with him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see it how? He came in with every one on hating him...what do you see that I don't?
> 
> 
> Economy is good , he reversed most of obamas assnine EOs...
> 
> And he amuses us messing with the left what's wrong with that?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump came in and picked a fight with anyone he did not agree with. The press, congress, Australia, England, Germany, Sweden, the pope, environmentalists
> 
> Then he pouts and complains.......no other President has faced the opposition I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Outrageous, considering how very kind you fascists and the little Goebbels of your lying press are to any who fail to carry water for the globalist oligarchs you serve..
> 
> WAHHHHH, HE TREATS US THE WAY WE TREAT HIM, NO FAIR...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Trump is most definitely not a globalist. I feared he would be, another Bush type who talked a good line but in the end sold out the nation, but that isn't the case.


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> Trump gets the coverage he deserves
> 
> The press is only accommodating



And the sleazy little Goebbels of your corrupt press are getting what they deserve, finally.

The press are liars and frauds, they should be treated with utter contempt. Trump treats them like the gutter scum that they are.


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> Goebbels?
> 
> What happened to Pol Pot?



There is little doubt you still have his portrait above your mantle in your trailer.


----------



## Issa

Keep lying to yourself.



Uncensored2008 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is a "billionaire" globalist btw.
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first five months of Trump has been a train wreck
> He is the lowest rated President at this point in a hundred years, he is rated even lower abroad
> 
> The press is too gentle with him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see it how? He came in with every one on hating him...what do you see that I don't?
> 
> 
> Economy is good , he reversed most of obamas assnine EOs...
> 
> And he amuses us messing with the left what's wrong with that?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump came in and picked a fight with anyone he did not agree with. The press, congress, Australia, England, Germany, Sweden, the pope, environmentalists
> 
> Then he pouts and complains.......no other President has faced the opposition I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Outrageous, considering how very kind you fascists and the little Goebbels of your lying press are to any who fail to carry water for the globalist oligarchs you serve..
> 
> WAHHHHH, HE TREATS US THE WAY WE TREAT HIM, NO FAIR...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is most definitely not a globalist. I feared he would be, another Bush type who talked a good line but in the end sold out the nation, but that isn't the case.
Click to expand...


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> Wrong again, my friend
> 
> No Democrat in history has gotten away with what Trump has



Yeah, it's not like Obama set the IRS on his enemies and was protected by the leftist propaganda scum..

Oh, wait.

Well, at least when Loretta Lynch obstructed justice on behalf of Obama the corrupt press was all over it and calling for a special prosecutor.. 

Oh wait, they in fact circled to wagons to protect her.



You're such a fucking fraud.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Issa said:


> Like a 12 year old mean girl. He should be busy making America great again, not busy exchanging insults like a little bitch he is.
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining the sleazy motivation behind the Main Stream Media's constant personal attacks on Trump.  Unfortunately they don't make the media look good.  They make the media look like a bunch of douche bags, which is what they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The media is taking it easier on Trump than any President in history
> 
> ANY other president who pulled anywhere near  the crap that Trump has would have been driven out of Washington
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagreed.  Yes, most media leans left, but the shit Trump is spewing is great fodder for the media.  They thrive on blood and controversy.   It's a business and I have no problem with them carrying on with their business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump gets the coverage he deserves
> 
> The press is only accommodating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol it's an on slaugt every day by the media against Trump...he fights back.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Bitch slapping the little Goebbels of the corrupt press is a vital part of making America great again.

Restoring an honest press will go a long way to making the country strong.

These lying fucks at CNN and the Washington post destroy the credibility of this nation.


----------



## francoHFW

martybegan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you nutters have never been civil
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you start your statement with "nutters" just shows how ignorant you are of your own asshattery.
Click to expand...

We don't have a giant bs hate propaganda machine, brainwashed functional nutter. 25 years of bomb throwing BS, hate, spin and never ending character assassination. How's the Hillary/Obama/Bill/Lerner/Soros etc etc special prosecutor coming? Never in the real world, dupe. All investigated and NOTHING DUHHHH...


----------



## francoHFW

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, my friend
> 
> No Democrat in history has gotten away with what Trump has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's not like Obama set the IRS on his enemies and was protected by the leftist propaganda scum..
> 
> Oh, wait.
> 
> Well, at least when Loretta Lynch obstructed justice on behalf of Obama the corrupt press was all over it and calling for a special prosecutor..
> 
> Oh wait, they in fact circled to wagons to protect her.
> 
> 
> 
> You're such a fucking fraud.
Click to expand...

Not in the real world, superduperdupe. Lynh investigation was based on a fake russian e-mail, btw.


----------



## Uncensored2008

eddiew said:


> [
> You racist ah's were up obamas butt from day one  and he handled it with dignity   Not like the orange anus you support



The only racist here is you, fuckwad.  You demand that no one can oppose a socialist due to his idiocy, so we must have not liked that he was a quarter black - you fucking retard.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Issa said:


> Keep lying to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is a "billionaire" globalist btw.
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see it how? He came in with every one on hating him...what do you see that I don't?
> 
> 
> Economy is good , he reversed most of obamas assnine EOs...
> 
> And he amuses us messing with the left what's wrong with that?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Trump came in and picked a fight with anyone he did not agree with. The press, congress, Australia, England, Germany, Sweden, the pope, environmentalists
> 
> Then he pouts and complains.......no other President has faced the opposition I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Outrageous, considering how very kind you fascists and the little Goebbels of your lying press are to any who fail to carry water for the globalist oligarchs you serve..
> 
> WAHHHHH, HE TREATS US THE WAY WE TREAT HIM, NO FAIR...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is most definitely not a globalist. I feared he would be, another Bush type who talked a good line but in the end sold out the nation, but that isn't the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You are consumed with hate.

Another butthurt fascist who has lost control.


----------



## Uncensored2008

francoHFW said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, my friend
> 
> No Democrat in history has gotten away with what Trump has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's not like Obama set the IRS on his enemies and was protected by the leftist propaganda scum..
> 
> Oh, wait.
> 
> Well, at least when Loretta Lynch obstructed justice on behalf of Obama the corrupt press was all over it and calling for a special prosecutor..
> 
> Oh wait, they in fact circled to wagons to protect her.
> 
> 
> 
> You're such a fucking fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not in the real world, superduperdupe. Lynh investigation was based on a fake russian e-mail, btw.
Click to expand...


Russian e-mail? 

No stupid, when you Nazis demanded Comey testify in your witch hunt as you tried to find something, anything to pin on Trump, he testified that in fact Lynch had ordered him to drop the investigation into Clinton.

Now with any of your fellow Nazis I'd figure they were just lying, but I think you are in the grips of the final stages of Alzheimer's and in fact have no grasp on reality,


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's so funny that she got flabbergasted when he shot back...I am sure Putin and lil Kim are talking notes because they don't want to look like a little bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't seem flabbergasted
> Trumps response played right into her hands
> 
> She got to be the victim, take the high road and use the Trump tantrum as more evidence that Trump is unstable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining the sleazy motivation behind the Main Stream Media's constant personal attacks on Trump.  Unfortunately they don't make the media look good.  They make the media look like a bunch of douche bags, which is what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media is taking it easier on Trump than any President in history
> 
> ANY other president who pulled anywhere near  the crap that Trump has would have been driven out of Washington
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagreed.  Yes, most media leans left, but the shit Trump is spewing is great fodder for the media.  They thrive on blood and controversy.   It's a business and I have no problem with them carrying on with their business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump gets the coverage he deserves
> 
> The press is only accommodating
Click to expand...


Do you ever post anything aside from humongous lies?


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining the sleazy motivation behind the Main Stream Media's constant personal attacks on Trump.  Unfortunately they don't make the media look good.  They make the media look like a bunch of douche bags, which is what they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The media is taking it easier on Trump than any President in history
> 
> ANY other president who pulled anywhere near  the crap that Trump has would have been driven out of Washington
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shitfling, you may be a fucking liar, but GODDAMNED aren't you fucking stupid.....
> 
> The little Goebbels of the DNC propaganda corps are in an open war to subvert the government of the United States through a propaganda war.  Tokyo Rose was far more loyal to America than CNN or Jeff Bezos' Washington Post are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually many have.  Democrats get away with far worse every election.  Right now their busy accusing Republicans of wanting to kill thousands of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again, my friend
> 
> No Democrat in history has gotten away with what Trump has
Click to expand...


He hasn't done anything the requires getting away with.


----------



## eddiew

Uncensored2008 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> You racist ah's were up obamas butt from day one  and he handled it with dignity   Not like the orange anus you support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only racist here is you, fuckwad.  You demand that no one can oppose a socialist due to his idiocy, so we must have not liked that he was a quarter black - you fucking retard.
Click to expand...

Uncensored  as long as priks like you support AH's like drumph  I know I'm doing good and have NO doubt you are a republican ah  in the mold of the pos trump


----------



## eddiew

Uncensored2008 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep lying to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is a "billionaire" globalist btw.
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump came in and picked a fight with anyone he did not agree with. The press, congress, Australia, England, Germany, Sweden, the pope, environmentalists
> 
> Then he pouts and complains.......no other President has faced the opposition I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outrageous, considering how very kind you fascists and the little Goebbels of your lying press are to any who fail to carry water for the globalist oligarchs you serve..
> 
> WAHHHHH, HE TREATS US THE WAY WE TREAT HIM, NO FAIR...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is most definitely not a globalist. I feared he would be, another Bush type who talked a good line but in the end sold out the nation, but that isn't the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are consumed with hate.
> 
> Another butthurt fascist who has lost control.
Click to expand...

You you rasist pos are a bad dream  I'm finished with you


----------



## boedicca

eddiew said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep lying to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is a "billionaire" globalist btw.
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outrageous, considering how very kind you fascists and the little Goebbels of your lying press are to any who fail to carry water for the globalist oligarchs you serve..
> 
> WAHHHHH, HE TREATS US THE WAY WE TREAT HIM, NO FAIR...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is most definitely not a globalist. I feared he would be, another Bush type who talked a good line but in the end sold out the nation, but that isn't the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are consumed with hate.
> 
> Another butthurt fascist who has lost control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You you rasist pos are a bad dream  I'm finished with you
Click to expand...




Owwwwwwwwww....not.


----------



## eddiew

boedicca said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep lying to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is a "billionaire" globalist btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is most definitely not a globalist. I feared he would be, another Bush type who talked a good line but in the end sold out the nation, but that isn't the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are consumed with hate.
> 
> Another butthurt fascist who has lost control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You you rasist pos are a bad dream  I'm finished with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owwwwwwwwww....not.
Click to expand...

YES yes I am finished with any one way ah that bashes Obama   Tell me he made mistakes but don't tell me hes not 10x better than the moron repubs  put in our WH


----------



## boedicca

eddiew said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep lying to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is most definitely not a globalist. I feared he would be, another Bush type who talked a good line but in the end sold out the nation, but that isn't the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are consumed with hate.
> 
> Another butthurt fascist who has lost control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You you rasist pos are a bad dream  I'm finished with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owwwwwwwwww....not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES yes I am finished with any one way ah that bashes Obama   Tell me he made mistakes but don't tell me hes not 10x better than the moron repubs  put in our WH
Click to expand...



Obabble is giving James Buchanan a lot of competition for Worst President Evah.


----------



## eddiew

boedicca said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep lying to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are consumed with hate.
> 
> Another butthurt fascist who has lost control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You you rasist pos are a bad dream  I'm finished with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owwwwwwwwww....not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES yes I am finished with any one way ah that bashes Obama   Tell me he made mistakes but don't tell me hes not 10x better than the moron repubs  put in our WH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obabble is giving James Buchanan a lot of competition for Worst President Evah.
Click to expand...

You're a madman  in the same vein as this pos repubs put into our WH


----------



## boedicca

eddiew said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are consumed with hate.
> 
> Another butthurt fascist who has lost control.
> 
> 
> 
> You you rasist pos are a bad dream  I'm finished with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owwwwwwwwww....not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES yes I am finished with any one way ah that bashes Obama   Tell me he made mistakes but don't tell me hes not 10x better than the moron repubs  put in our WH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obabble is giving James Buchanan a lot of competition for Worst President Evah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a madman  in the same vein as this pos repubs put into our WH
Click to expand...



Your powers of observation are sorely lacking, bub.


----------



## Uncensored2008

eddiew said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> You racist ah's were up obamas butt from day one  and he handled it with dignity   Not like the orange anus you support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only racist here is you, fuckwad.  You demand that no one can oppose a socialist due to his idiocy, so we must have not liked that he was a quarter black - you fucking retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uncensored  as long as priks like you support AH's like drumph  I know I'm doing good and have NO doubt you are a republican ah  in the mold of the pos trump
Click to expand...


You seek a totalitarian state with an enslaved populace under the iron fist of your Fuhrer and his minions. As long as I oppose you, I know I'm on the right side.


----------



## Uncensored2008

eddiew said:


> [
> You you rasist pos are a bad dream  I'm finished with you



That's twice fuckwad, show anything from me that is racist, or acknowledge that you are lying scumbag with no redeeming qualities.


----------



## Uncensored2008

eddiew said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep lying to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is most definitely not a globalist. I feared he would be, another Bush type who talked a good line but in the end sold out the nation, but that isn't the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are consumed with hate.
> 
> Another butthurt fascist who has lost control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You you rasist pos are a bad dream  I'm finished with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owwwwwwwwww....not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES yes I am finished with any one way ah that bashes Obama   Tell me he made mistakes but don't tell me hes not 10x better than the moron repubs  put in our WH
Click to expand...


Obama was the worst president in history, by a huge margin.


----------



## Uncensored2008

boedicca said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep lying to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are consumed with hate.
> 
> Another butthurt fascist who has lost control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You you rasist pos are a bad dream  I'm finished with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owwwwwwwwww....not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES yes I am finished with any one way ah that bashes Obama   Tell me he made mistakes but don't tell me hes not 10x better than the moron repubs  put in our WH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obabble is giving James Buchanan a lot of competition for Worst President Evah.
Click to expand...


What did Buchanan do that was so horrible? Grant I get, but Buchanan?


----------



## Uncensored2008

eddiew said:


> [
> You're a madman  in the same vein as this pos repubs put into our WH



Oh, you poor little butthurt Nazi...

SHE is your intellectual superior, by a wide margin.


----------



## boedicca

Uncensored2008 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are consumed with hate.
> 
> Another butthurt fascist who has lost control.
> 
> 
> 
> You you rasist pos are a bad dream  I'm finished with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owwwwwwwwww....not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES yes I am finished with any one way ah that bashes Obama   Tell me he made mistakes but don't tell me hes not 10x better than the moron repubs  put in our WH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obabble is giving James Buchanan a lot of competition for Worst President Evah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did Buchanan do that was so horrible? Grant I get, but Buchanan?
Click to expand...



His stances on slavery and passive leadership style helped precipitate the Civil War, so if one judges a President on the domestic body count, he's the worst.


----------



## eddiew

boedicca said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> You you rasist pos are a bad dream  I'm finished with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owwwwwwwwww....not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES yes I am finished with any one way ah that bashes Obama   Tell me he made mistakes but don't tell me hes not 10x better than the moron repubs  put in our WH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obabble is giving James Buchanan a lot of competition for Worst President Evah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a madman  in the same vein as this pos repubs put into our WH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your powers of observation are sorely lacking, bub.
Click to expand...

I disagree  I have all kinds of powers


----------



## eddiew

Uncensored2008 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> You you rasist pos are a bad dream  I'm finished with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's twice fuckwad, show anything from me that is racist, or acknowledge that you are lying scumbag with no redeeming qualities.
Click to expand...

I'll admit I'm a great judge of people   AND your posts speak loudly as to what kind of man you are


----------



## boedicca

eddiew said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Owwwwwwwwww....not.
> 
> 
> 
> YES yes I am finished with any one way ah that bashes Obama   Tell me he made mistakes but don't tell me hes not 10x better than the moron repubs  put in our WH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obabble is giving James Buchanan a lot of competition for Worst President Evah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a madman  in the same vein as this pos repubs put into our WH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your powers of observation are sorely lacking, bub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree  I have all kinds of powers
Click to expand...


Ah, so you have those really useful super powers such as the power to be invisible when no one is looking at you and the power to walk through open doors.   Got it.


----------



## eddiew

boedicca said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> YES yes I am finished with any one way ah that bashes Obama   Tell me he made mistakes but don't tell me hes not 10x better than the moron repubs  put in our WH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obabble is giving James Buchanan a lot of competition for Worst President Evah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a madman  in the same vein as this pos repubs put into our WH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your powers of observation are sorely lacking, bub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree  I have all kinds of powers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, so you have those really useful super powers such as the power to be invisible when no one is looking at you and the power to walk through open doors.   Got it.
Click to expand...

How did you guess?// No seriously speaking boedi,,I had my own business for 40 or so years. I've hired 100's  and dealt with bankers lawyers  the IRS etc etc  After a while you get the feeling if some one is a winner loser or just a plain pos I can tell you're a nice guy  but this other guy thats posting here belongs in a cess pool


----------



## boedicca

eddiew said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obabble is giving James Buchanan a lot of competition for Worst President Evah.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a madman  in the same vein as this pos repubs put into our WH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your powers of observation are sorely lacking, bub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree  I have all kinds of powers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, so you have those really useful super powers such as the power to be invisible when no one is looking at you and the power to walk through open doors.   Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did you guess?// No seriously speaking boedi,,I had my own business for 40 or so years. I've hired 100's  and dealt with bankers lawyers  the IRS etc etc  After a while you get the feeling if some one is a winner loser or just a plain pos I can tell you're a nice guy  but this other guy thats posting here belongs in a cess pool
Click to expand...



Clearly, your super powers do not enable you to distinguish between Guys and Gals on anonymous message boards in the dregs of the interwebs.

So, here's a clue:  I'm a GAL!, but not a lesbeterian like my evul twin from the antimatter universe.


----------



## eddiew

boedicca said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a madman  in the same vein as this pos repubs put into our WH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your powers of observation are sorely lacking, bub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree  I have all kinds of powers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, so you have those really useful super powers such as the power to be invisible when no one is looking at you and the power to walk through open doors.   Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did you guess?// No seriously speaking boedi,,I had my own business for 40 or so years. I've hired 100's  and dealt with bankers lawyers  the IRS etc etc  After a while you get the feeling if some one is a winner loser or just a plain pos I can tell you're a nice guy  but this other guy thats posting here belongs in a cess pool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, your super powers do not enable you to distinguish between Guys and Gals on anonymous message boards in the dregs of the interwebs.
> 
> So, here's a clue:  I'm a GAL!, but not a lesbeterian like my evul twin from the antimatter universe.
Click to expand...

Guy gal  still not an ah like the person I'm talking about


----------



## Uncensored2008

boedicca said:


> His stances on slavery and passive leadership style helped precipitate the Civil War, so if one judges a President on the domestic body count, he's the worst.



The Missouri Compromise handed Buchanan the Bleeding Kansas mess. At least he didn't start a civil war, as his successor did.

Long before Barack Obama, Buchanan was the first homosexual president. That didn't make him a bad president, but it did set the stage for a weak presidency. He stupidly thought his generation's Roe v. Wade atrocity, the Dred Scott decision would help him.


----------



## Uncensored2008

eddiew said:


> [
> I disagree  I have all kinds of powers



Masturbation in public is not a "power" little eddie.


----------



## Uncensored2008

boedicca said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a madman  in the same vein as this pos repubs put into our WH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your powers of observation are sorely lacking, bub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree  I have all kinds of powers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, so you have those really useful super powers such as the power to be invisible when no one is looking at you and the power to walk through open doors.   Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did you guess?// No seriously speaking boedi,,I had my own business for 40 or so years. I've hired 100's  and dealt with bankers lawyers  the IRS etc etc  After a while you get the feeling if some one is a winner loser or just a plain pos I can tell you're a nice guy  but this other guy thats posting here belongs in a cess pool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, your super powers do not enable you to distinguish between Guys and Gals on anonymous message boards in the dregs of the interwebs.
> 
> So, here's a clue:  I'm a GAL!, but not a lesbeterian like my evul twin from the antimatter universe.
Click to expand...


You also have a dozen times the number of IQ points that your evil twin has...

I'm just sayin....


----------



## MindWars

*VIDEO: IDIOTS REACT TO TRUMP’S WRESTLING TWEET*


----------



## Uncensored2008

eddiew said:


> I'll admit I'm a great judge of people   AND your posts speak loudly as to what kind of man you are



In other words. you're a lying little cocksucker who got nailed yet again for your lies

The next democrat with integrity around here will be the first one.


----------



## eddiew

Uncensored2008 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll admit I'm a great judge of people   AND your posts speak loudly as to what kind of man you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words. you're a lying little cocksucker who got nailed yet again for your lies
> 
> The next democrat with integrity around here will be the first one.
Click to expand...

Yeah it's you republican morons that have all the integrity??  Go grab a pussy repub


----------



## Uncensored2008

eddiew said:


> [
> Yeah it's you republican morons that have all the integrity??  Go grab a pussy repub



While I'm not a Republican, far from it, I don't see them openly and brazenly lying the way you do.

You think that it's not only okay for you to lie, but in fact virtuous because you promote the Nazicrat party with your lies.

You really are gutter scum. you do get that, right?


----------



## Issa

Credibility ?
Your guy lies non stop. He was caught lying many times. What about that?



Uncensored2008 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like a 12 year old mean girl. He should be busy making America great again, not busy exchanging insults like a little bitch he is.
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media is taking it easier on Trump than any President in history
> 
> ANY other president who pulled anywhere near  the crap that Trump has would have been driven out of Washington
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreed.  Yes, most media leans left, but the shit Trump is spewing is great fodder for the media.  They thrive on blood and controversy.   It's a business and I have no problem with them carrying on with their business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump gets the coverage he deserves
> 
> The press is only accommodating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol it's an on slaugt every day by the media against Trump...he fights back.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bitch slapping the little Goebbels of the corrupt press is a vital part of making America great again.
> 
> Restoring an honest press will go a long way to making the country strong.
> 
> These lying fucks at CNN and the Washington post destroy the credibility of this nation.
Click to expand...


----------



## eddiew

Uncensored2008 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Yeah it's you republican morons that have all the integrity??  Go grab a pussy repub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm not a Republican, far from it, I don't see them openly and brazenly lying the way you do.
> 
> You think that it's not only okay for you to lie, but in fact virtuous because you promote the Nazicrat party with your lies.
> 
> You really are gutter scum. you do get that, right?
Click to expand...

You are lower than shark shit on the bottom of the ocean


----------



## Uncensored2008

Issa said:


> Credibility ?
> Your guy lies non stop. He was caught lying many times. What about that?
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like a 12 year old mean girl. He should be busy making America great again, not busy exchanging insults like a little bitch he is.
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreed.  Yes, most media leans left, but the shit Trump is spewing is great fodder for the media.  They thrive on blood and controversy.   It's a business and I have no problem with them carrying on with their business.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump gets the coverage he deserves
> 
> The press is only accommodating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol it's an on slaugt every day by the media against Trump...he fights back.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bitch slapping the little Goebbels of the corrupt press is a vital part of making America great again.
> 
> Restoring an honest press will go a long way to making the country strong.
> 
> These lying fucks at CNN and the Washington post destroy the credibility of this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



First off Brown Shirt, I didn't vote for Trump. But I regret that decision because the doped out moron I did vote for is not fit to be president.

Secondly, we see over and over again that the little Goebbels of the fascist party press are complete fucking liars. You don't care because you hold party above country, but I do care.  I find the lying fucks at CNN and Jeff Bezos Washington Post to be one of the most severe issues facing the nation. We have a press that serves the party and has no regard for facts.


----------



## Uncensored2008

eddiew said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Yeah it's you republican morons that have all the integrity??  Go grab a pussy repub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm not a Republican, far from it, I don't see them openly and brazenly lying the way you do.
> 
> You think that it's not only okay for you to lie, but in fact virtuous because you promote the Nazicrat party with your lies.
> 
> You really are gutter scum. you do get that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are lower than shark shit on the bottom of the ocean
Click to expand...


DERP

Run along boy, you have no ability to engage the grownups.


----------



## eddiew

Uncensored2008 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Credibility ?
> Your guy lies non stop. He was caught lying many times. What about that?
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like a 12 year old mean girl. He should be busy making America great again, not busy exchanging insults like a little bitch he is.
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump gets the coverage he deserves
> 
> The press is only accommodating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol it's an on slaugt every day by the media against Trump...he fights back.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bitch slapping the little Goebbels of the corrupt press is a vital part of making America great again.
> 
> Restoring an honest press will go a long way to making the country strong.
> 
> These lying fucks at CNN and the Washington post destroy the credibility of this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First off Brown Shirt, I didn't vote for Trump. But I regret that decision because the doped out moron I did vote for is not fit to be president.
> 
> Secondly, we see over and over again that the little Goebbels of the fascist party press are complete fucking liars. You don't care because you hold party above country, but I do care.  I find the lying fucks at CNN and Jeff Bezos Washington Post to be one of the most severe issues facing the nation. We have a press that serves the party and has no regard for facts.
Click to expand...

Sounds a little like Nixon blaming the press


----------



## Uncensored2008

eddiew said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Credibility ?
> Your guy lies non stop. He was caught lying many times. What about that?
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like a 12 year old mean girl. He should be busy making America great again, not busy exchanging insults like a little bitch he is.
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol it's an on slaugt every day by the media against Trump...he fights back.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bitch slapping the little Goebbels of the corrupt press is a vital part of making America great again.
> 
> Restoring an honest press will go a long way to making the country strong.
> 
> These lying fucks at CNN and the Washington post destroy the credibility of this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First off Brown Shirt, I didn't vote for Trump. But I regret that decision because the doped out moron I did vote for is not fit to be president.
> 
> Secondly, we see over and over again that the little Goebbels of the fascist party press are complete fucking liars. You don't care because you hold party above country, but I do care.  I find the lying fucks at CNN and Jeff Bezos Washington Post to be one of the most severe issues facing the nation. We have a press that serves the party and has no regard for facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds a little like Nixon blaming the press
Click to expand...


Not really, but Nixon was entirely correct.


----------



## francoHFW

Uncensored2008 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, my friend
> 
> No Democrat in history has gotten away with what Trump has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's not like Obama set the IRS on his enemies and was protected by the leftist propaganda scum..
> 
> Oh, wait.
> 
> Well, at least when Loretta Lynch obstructed justice on behalf of Obama the corrupt press was all over it and calling for a special prosecutor..
> 
> Oh wait, they in fact circled to wagons to protect her.
> 
> 
> 
> You're such a fucking fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not in the real world, superduperdupe. Lynh investigation was based on a fake russian e-mail, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russian e-mail?
> 
> No stupid, when you Nazis demanded Comey testify in your witch hunt as you tried to find something, anything to pin on Trump, he testified that in fact Lynch had ordered him to drop the investigation into Clinton.
> 
> Now with any of your fellow Nazis I'd figure they were just lying, but I think you are in the grips of the final stages of Alzheimer's and in fact have no grasp on reality,
Click to expand...

Try real news sometime, superdupe.

*James Comey's fake Russian document handling baffles former ...*
www.businessinsider.com/james-comey-fake-document-russia-fbi-clinton-email-2017-5
May 31, 2017 - ... reports that a fake Russian document affected James Comey's handling of ... FBI officials briefed Lynch on the existence of the document one ...
*Sources: Comey acted on Russian intelligence he knew was fake ...*
www.cnn.com/2017/05/26/politics/james-comey-fbi...fake-russian.../index.html
May 26, 2017 - Then-FBI Director James Comey knew that a critical piece of information ... Sources:Comey acted on Russian intelligence he knew was fake ..... then-Attorney General Lynch had been compromised in the Clinton investigation. ... UPDATE AND CLARIFICATION: This story has been updated to reflect that ...
*How a dubious Russian document influenced the FBI's handling of the ...*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/...russian.../f375c07c-3a95-11e7-9e48-c4f199710b69...
May 24, 2017 - How a dubious Russian document influenced the FBI's handling of the Clinton probe ... been viewed within the FBI as unreliable and possibly a fake, according to people .... Aides to Comey said he decided to act alone after Lynch met .... He joined the newspaper in 2017 after 15 years with The Wall Street ...
*Report: Comey Shaped Clinton Probe Around Fake Russian Intel*
nymag.com/daily/.../report-comey-shaped-clinton-probe-around-fake-russian-intel.ht...
May 26, 2017 - Russia created fake documents that suggested Loretta Lynch was ... did not buy Comeythe trust of Fox News or the Republican nominee.


----------



## Issa

I'm not affiliated with any party. And the last election had the least qualified candidates in history IMHO, but i think Trump is the worst of them all.
Trump actually representthe very problem you guys complain about....
He's not conservative to begin with...
Part of the elite...
Globalist don't fall for his propaganda.
He has been in bed with Washington since day one...
A pathological liar...
Low life and no morals...
I've never heard in my life someone that  brags so much than him, it's sickening.
I honestly can't wrap my head around the fact that anyone would vote for someone like him.




Uncensored2008 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Credibility ?
> Your guy lies non stop. He was caught lying many times. What about that?
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like a 12 year old mean girl. He should be busy making America great again, not busy exchanging insults like a little bitch he is.
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump gets the coverage he deserves
> 
> The press is only accommodating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol it's an on slaugt every day by the media against Trump...he fights back.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bitch slapping the little Goebbels of the corrupt press is a vital part of making America great again.
> 
> Restoring an honest press will go a long way to making the country strong.
> 
> These lying fucks at CNN and the Washington post destroy the credibility of this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First off Brown Shirt, I didn't vote for Trump. But I regret that decision because the doped out moron I did vote for is not fit to be president.
> 
> Secondly, we see over and over again that the little Goebbels of the fascist party press are complete fucking liars. You don't care because you hold party above country, but I do care.  I find the lying fucks at CNN and Jeff Bezos Washington Post to be one of the most severe issues facing the nation. We have a press that serves the party and has no regard for facts.
Click to expand...


----------



## basquebromance

How many additional millions (billions?) have U.S. taxpayers spent on security due to the Muslim immigration those very newsrooms abetted?


----------



## Uncensored2008

francoHFW said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, my friend
> 
> No Democrat in history has gotten away with what Trump has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's not like Obama set the IRS on his enemies and was protected by the leftist propaganda scum..
> 
> Oh, wait.
> 
> Well, at least when Loretta Lynch obstructed justice on behalf of Obama the corrupt press was all over it and calling for a special prosecutor..
> 
> Oh wait, they in fact circled to wagons to protect her.
> 
> 
> 
> You're such a fucking fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not in the real world, superduperdupe. Lynh investigation was based on a fake russian e-mail, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russian e-mail?
> 
> No stupid, when you Nazis demanded Comey testify in your witch hunt as you tried to find something, anything to pin on Trump, he testified that in fact Lynch had ordered him to drop the investigation into Clinton.
> 
> Now with any of your fellow Nazis I'd figure they were just lying, but I think you are in the grips of the final stages of Alzheimer's and in fact have no grasp on reality,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try real news sometime, superdupe.
> 
> *James Comey's fake Russian document handling baffles former ...*
> www.businessinsider.com/james-comey-fake-document-russia-fbi-clinton-email-2017-5
> May 31, 2017 - ... reports that a fake Russian document affected James Comey's handling of ... FBI officials briefed Lynch on the existence of the document one ...
> *Sources: Comey acted on Russian intelligence he knew was fake ...*
> www.cnn.com/2017/05/26/politics/james-comey-fbi...fake-russian.../index.html
> May 26, 2017 - Then-FBI Director James Comey knew that a critical piece of information ... Sources:Comey acted on Russian intelligence he knew was fake ..... then-Attorney General Lynch had been compromised in the Clinton investigation. ... UPDATE AND CLARIFICATION: This story has been updated to reflect that ...
> *How a dubious Russian document influenced the FBI's handling of the ...*
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/...russian.../f375c07c-3a95-11e7-9e48-c4f199710b69...
> May 24, 2017 - How a dubious Russian document influenced the FBI's handling of the Clinton probe ... been viewed within the FBI as unreliable and possibly a fake, according to people .... Aides to Comey said he decided to act alone after Lynch met .... He joined the newspaper in 2017 after 15 years with The Wall Street ...
> *Report: Comey Shaped Clinton Probe Around Fake Russian Intel*
> nymag.com/daily/.../report-comey-shaped-clinton-probe-around-fake-russian-intel.ht...
> May 26, 2017 - Russia created fake documents that suggested Loretta Lynch was ... did not buy Comeythe trust of Fox News or the Republican nominee.
Click to expand...


Business Insider? 

Yeah, lefty hate sites are "real news..."

Even so fascist franco, nothing in your Soros sites claims that the investigation into Lynch for ordering the FBI to stop investigating is based on "fake Russian email" as you directly lied.

You love your fascist party, but you have zero integrity and very little education, which causes you to fail every time.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Issa said:


> I'm not affiliated with any party. And the last election had the least qualified candidates in history IMHO, but i think Trump is the worst of them all.
> Trump actually representthe very problem you guys complain about....
> He's not conservative to begin with...
> Part of the elite...
> Globalist don't fall for his propaganda.
> He has been in bed with Washington since day one...
> A pathological liar...
> Low life and no morals...
> I've never heard in my life someone that  brags so much than him, it's sickening.
> I honestly can't wrap my head around the fact that anyone would vote for someone like him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Credibility ?
> Your guy lies non stop. He was caught lying many times. What about that?
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like a 12 year old mean girl. He should be busy making America great again, not busy exchanging insults like a little bitch he is.
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol it's an on slaugt every day by the media against Trump...he fights back.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bitch slapping the little Goebbels of the corrupt press is a vital part of making America great again.
> 
> Restoring an honest press will go a long way to making the country strong.
> 
> These lying fucks at CNN and the Washington post destroy the credibility of this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First off Brown Shirt, I didn't vote for Trump. But I regret that decision because the doped out moron I did vote for is not fit to be president.
> 
> Secondly, we see over and over again that the little Goebbels of the fascist party press are complete fucking liars. You don't care because you hold party above country, but I do care.  I find the lying fucks at CNN and Jeff Bezos Washington Post to be one of the most severe issues facing the nation. We have a press that serves the party and has no regard for facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Sure, you're not affiliated with the fascist democrats, you just spew talking points from the hate sites of Fuhrer Soros because you think he is so swell...


----------



## eddiew

Issa said:


> I'm not affiliated with any party. And the last election had the least qualified candidates in history IMHO, but i think Trump is the worst of them all.
> Trump actually representthe very problem you guys complain about....
> He's not conservative to begin with...
> Part of the elite...
> Globalist don't fall for his propaganda.
> He has been in bed with Washington since day one...
> A pathological liar...
> Low life and no morals...
> I've never heard in my life someone that  brags so much than him, it's sickening.
> I honestly can't wrap my head around the fact that anyone would vote for someone like him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Credibility ?
> Your guy lies non stop. He was caught lying many times. What about that?
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like a 12 year old mean girl. He should be busy making America great again, not busy exchanging insults like a little bitch he is.
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol it's an on slaugt every day by the media against Trump...he fights back.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bitch slapping the little Goebbels of the corrupt press is a vital part of making America great again.
> 
> Restoring an honest press will go a long way to making the country strong.
> 
> These lying fucks at CNN and the Washington post destroy the credibility of this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First off Brown Shirt, I didn't vote for Trump. But I regret that decision because the doped out moron I did vote for is not fit to be president.
> 
> Secondly, we see over and over again that the little Goebbels of the fascist party press are complete fucking liars. You don't care because you hold party above country, but I do care.  I find the lying fucks at CNN and Jeff Bezos Washington Post to be one of the most severe issues facing the nation. We have a press that serves the party and has no regard for facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

ISSA  FOX got you covered
Former president of Mexico, Vicente Fox, has made it pretty clear he isn't much of a Donald Trump fan, not with the whole "Mexico will pay for the wall" spiel and all. But now the outspoken politico south of the border has kicked up his mocking of the POTUS with a video advising him how to keep a cool head... and his finger off "the button."

The pièce de résistance: some of Fox's suggestions come from a book about toddlers.

"I know you don't want to end the world, but you're a hot-tempered man, Donald. And when it comes to war, it is important to slow down. So I made a list of five questions that I want you to ask yourself before you push the button," the video begins.

Fox tells Trump, "ask yourself before you start a war: would you fight in it? Not now, obviously. You'd be useless unless we get attacked by golf balls, but back when you dodged the Vietnam draft, when bone spurs prevented you from serving your country but not serving on the tennis court."








Sign up for Breaking News by AOL to get the latest breaking news alerts and updates delivered straight to your inbox.

Subscribe to our other newsletters

Emails may offer personalized content or ads. Learn more. You may unsubscribe any time.

Question two: are you making war for the right reasons or for ego reasons? Moving on to diplomacy, Fox points out time has to be given for issues to be worked out with words and not bombs. "I know patience is not your strong suit, so I looked up some tips in a book about toddlers," Fox teases. "It says when a little kid gets fidgety, sometimes a treat can help. So I suggest you keep a bag of cookies in the nuclear suitcase and that way if you ever open it, you find the yummy cookies and maybe you don't feel like ending all life on earth."

And if snacks don't work, Fox suggests video games to keep his restless mind active during his early morning strolls around the White House in his bathrobe. Finally, Fox asks and answers one last question: "Do you want to be a hero? Because you can, and it is so easy. All you have to do is quit. Just walk away. It will make so many people happy, including you. You can finally golf again. And you can go back to the woman you love... Ivanka."

Read original story Former President of Mexico to Trump: 'Want to Be a Hero? ... All You Have to Do Is Quit' (Video) At TheWrap


----------



## martybegan

francoHFW said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you nutters have never been civil
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you start your statement with "nutters" just shows how ignorant you are of your own asshattery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have a giant bs hate propaganda machine, brainwashed functional nutter. 25 years of bomb throwing BS, hate, spin and never ending character assassination. How's the Hillary/Obama/Bill/Lerner/Soros etc etc special prosecutor coming? Never in the real world, dupe. All investigated and NOTHING DUHHHH...
Click to expand...


----------



## basquebromance

There's no such thing as an unbiased media outlet. Doesn't exist. 

 The answer? hit the crooked media 10 times harder than they hit you, like Donald does.


----------



## jillian

basquebromance said:


> There's no such thing as an unbiased media outlet. Doesn't exist.
> 
> The answer? hit the crooked media 10 times harder than they hit you, like Donald does.



Why should they be unbiased. No one should be unbiased in the face of incompetence and insanity. 

This idea that there shouldn't be a point of view would have made Ben Franklin laugh his ass off.


----------



## basquebromance

"He's trying to bully us, and we're not going to let him intimidate us," the president of CNN 

he's gonna intimidate you anyway


----------



## Camp

Viewership for the Mika and Joe show is booming. Trump's whining and vulgar attacks have given the morning talk show record-breaking ratings.


----------



## eddiew

Camp said:


> Viewership for the Mika and Joe show is booming. Trump's whining and vulgar attacks have given the morning talk show record-breaking ratings.


Orange anus never learned to keep his big mouth shut


----------



## eddiew

basquebromance said:


> There's no such thing as an unbiased media outlet. Doesn't exist.
> 
> The answer? hit the crooked media 10 times harder than they hit you, like Donald does.


Media,, the bedrock of our country  for many many years and this dump pos wants to fight them??


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## eddiew

basquebromance said:


>


Hopefully the press keeps it up until the orange anus leaves our WH with his tail between his legs


----------



## francoHFW

martybegan said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The coward President Donald Trump has humiliated America by viciously attacking a pair of TV talk show host with despicable and deplorable tweets totally unbecoming a President of the United States of America. Showing himself to be a small, immature, hateful, vengeful, less than a man human being, he has represented America in a shameful and humiliating manner.  *
> 
> *This morning, the two talk show hosts confronted his abhorrent behavior on live National TV. They opened themselves up to questioning and interrogation and gave their sides of the story and exposed even more frightening behavior about the President.*
> *
> President Donald Trump is a complete coward if he does not offer himself in a press conference and explain his actions to the American public, and indeed, the world.
> 
> President Donald Trump has humiliated America and degraded the Presidency. It is now his job to man up and show some courage, otherwise, he deserves to wear that coward brand forever.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you nutters have never been civil
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you start your statement with "nutters" just shows how ignorant you are of your own asshattery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have a giant bs hate propaganda machine, brainwashed functional nutter. 25 years of bomb throwing BS, hate, spin and never ending character assassination. How's the Hillary/Obama/Bill/Lerner/Soros etc etc special prosecutor coming? Never in the real world, dupe. All investigated and NOTHING DUHHHH...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I admire and respect your "opinion" spam, dupissimus.


----------



## Divine Wind

basquebromance said:


> There's no such thing as an unbiased media outlet. Doesn't exist.
> 
> The answer? hit the crooked media 10 times harder than they hit you, like Donald does.


Bullshit on the "Chicago rules" meme.  There's such a thing as rising above gutter trash  and refusing to brawl in a pig sty.  Only a fucking moron thinks they have to respond to every  snipe by those whoring themselves for money.

By acting like them, Donald Trump is proving he's no better than they are.


----------



## Divine Wind

The LWL mob likes to compare Trump to Hitler, but Trump is more like Mussolini in personality.   The good news is that we aren't fucking Italy.


----------



## martybegan

francoHFW said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new paradigm, non-civil discourse, brought to you by the left.
> 
> For 2 decades now most of the Right has played the civil game against rising incivility on the left.
> 
> I guess that's over at certain levels.
> 
> When you keep yammering on about how legislation will kill people, how the president is illegitimate, how he is unstable, and all the rest, do you really expect a guy like Trump to take it sitting down?
> 
> Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you nutters have never been civil
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you start your statement with "nutters" just shows how ignorant you are of your own asshattery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have a giant bs hate propaganda machine, brainwashed functional nutter. 25 years of bomb throwing BS, hate, spin and never ending character assassination. How's the Hillary/Obama/Bill/Lerner/Soros etc etc special prosecutor coming? Never in the real world, dupe. All investigated and NOTHING DUHHHH...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admire and respect your "opinion" spam, dupissimus.
Click to expand...


The only response your posts deserve is scorn and derision.


----------



## francoHFW

martybegan said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> you nutters have never been civil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you start your statement with "nutters" just shows how ignorant you are of your own asshattery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have a giant bs hate propaganda machine, brainwashed functional nutter. 25 years of bomb throwing BS, hate, spin and never ending character assassination. How's the Hillary/Obama/Bill/Lerner/Soros etc etc special prosecutor coming? Never in the real world, dupe. All investigated and NOTHING DUHHHH...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admire and respect your "opinion" spam, dupissimus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only response your posts deserve is scorn and derision.
Click to expand...

ACTUALLY, that would be your entire New BS GOP propaganda machine. Poor America.


----------



## martybegan

francoHFW said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you start your statement with "nutters" just shows how ignorant you are of your own asshattery.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have a giant bs hate propaganda machine, brainwashed functional nutter. 25 years of bomb throwing BS, hate, spin and never ending character assassination. How's the Hillary/Obama/Bill/Lerner/Soros etc etc special prosecutor coming? Never in the real world, dupe. All investigated and NOTHING DUHHHH...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admire and respect your "opinion" spam, dupissimus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only response your posts deserve is scorn and derision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ACTUALLY, that would be your entire New BS GOP propaganda machine. Poor America.
Click to expand...


Congrats Franco, you are now officially posting to the insipid level of SHE WHO MUST NOT BE NAMED.


----------



## francoHFW

martybegan said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have a giant bs hate propaganda machine, brainwashed functional nutter. 25 years of bomb throwing BS, hate, spin and never ending character assassination. How's the Hillary/Obama/Bill/Lerner/Soros etc etc special prosecutor coming? Never in the real world, dupe. All investigated and NOTHING DUHHHH...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admire and respect your "opinion" spam, dupissimus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only response your posts deserve is scorn and derision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ACTUALLY, that would be your entire New BS GOP propaganda machine. Poor America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congrats Franco, you are now officially posting to the insipid level of SHE WHO MUST NOT BE NAMED.
Click to expand...

How's the Hillary/Obama/Bill/Lerner/Soros etc etc special prosecutor coming? Never in the real world, dupe. All investigated and NOTHING DUHHHH...any argument? It's a CONSPIRACEEE!!!!!


----------



## martybegan

francoHFW said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I admire and respect your "opinion" spam, dupissimus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only response your posts deserve is scorn and derision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ACTUALLY, that would be your entire New BS GOP propaganda machine. Poor America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congrats Franco, you are now officially posting to the insipid level of SHE WHO MUST NOT BE NAMED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How's the Hillary/Obama/Bill/Lerner/Soros etc etc special prosecutor coming? Never in the real world, dupe. All investigated and NOTHING DUHHHH...any argument? It's a CONSPIRACEEE!!!!!
Click to expand...


Nah, don't need them. Just keep using that as a distraction while Trump slashes regulations and appoints excellent jurists to the federal courts.


----------



## francoHFW

martybegan said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I admire and respect your "opinion" spam, dupissimus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only response your posts deserve is scorn and derision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ACTUALLY, that would be your entire New BS GOP propaganda machine. Poor America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congrats Franco, you are now officially posting to the insipid level of SHE WHO MUST NOT BE NAMED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How's the Hillary/Obama/Bill/Lerner/Soros etc etc special prosecutor coming? Never in the real world, dupe. All investigated and NOTHING DUHHHH...any argument? It's a CONSPIRACEEE!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, don't need them. Just keep using that as a distraction while Trump slashes regulations and appoints excellent jurists to the federal courts.
Click to expand...

Strange how only his businesses will profit, and his billionaire cronies, if he ever actually gets anything done...


----------



## martybegan

francoHFW said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only response your posts deserve is scorn and derision.
> 
> 
> 
> ACTUALLY, that would be your entire New BS GOP propaganda machine. Poor America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congrats Franco, you are now officially posting to the insipid level of SHE WHO MUST NOT BE NAMED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How's the Hillary/Obama/Bill/Lerner/Soros etc etc special prosecutor coming? Never in the real world, dupe. All investigated and NOTHING DUHHHH...any argument? It's a CONSPIRACEEE!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, don't need them. Just keep using that as a distraction while Trump slashes regulations and appoints excellent jurists to the federal courts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strange how only his businesses will profit, and his billionaire cronies, if he ever actually gets anything done...
Click to expand...


Same tired progressive lines are tired. 

You never had an issue with Obama lining the pockets of his crony capitalist buddies, I guess the crumbs they threw your way were enough.


----------



## francoHFW

martybegan said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ACTUALLY, that would be your entire New BS GOP propaganda machine. Poor America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Franco, you are now officially posting to the insipid level of SHE WHO MUST NOT BE NAMED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How's the Hillary/Obama/Bill/Lerner/Soros etc etc special prosecutor coming? Never in the real world, dupe. All investigated and NOTHING DUHHHH...any argument? It's a CONSPIRACEEE!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, don't need them. Just keep using that as a distraction while Trump slashes regulations and appoints excellent jurists to the federal courts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strange how only his businesses will profit, and his billionaire cronies, if he ever actually gets anything done...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same tired progressive lines are tired.
> 
> You never had an issue with Obama lining the pockets of his crony capitalist buddies, I guess the crumbs they threw your way were enough.
Click to expand...

None of Obama's policies undoing 35 years of pander to the rich GOP policy were passed but ACA...


----------



## martybegan

francoHFW said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Franco, you are now officially posting to the insipid level of SHE WHO MUST NOT BE NAMED.
> 
> 
> 
> How's the Hillary/Obama/Bill/Lerner/Soros etc etc special prosecutor coming? Never in the real world, dupe. All investigated and NOTHING DUHHHH...any argument? It's a CONSPIRACEEE!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, don't need them. Just keep using that as a distraction while Trump slashes regulations and appoints excellent jurists to the federal courts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strange how only his businesses will profit, and his billionaire cronies, if he ever actually gets anything done...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same tired progressive lines are tired.
> 
> You never had an issue with Obama lining the pockets of his crony capitalist buddies, I guess the crumbs they threw your way were enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of Obama's policies undoing 35 years of pander to the rich GOP policy were passed but ACA...
Click to expand...


The ACA fucked up my health care, I will be glad when its gone.


----------



## Divine Wind

martybegan said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have a giant bs hate propaganda machine, brainwashed functional nutter. 25 years of bomb throwing BS, hate, spin and never ending character assassination. How's the Hillary/Obama/Bill/Lerner/Soros etc etc special prosecutor coming? Never in the real world, dupe. All investigated and NOTHING DUHHHH...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admire and respect your "opinion" spam, dupissimus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only response your posts deserve is scorn and derision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ACTUALLY, that would be your entire New BS GOP propaganda machine. Poor America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congrats Franco, you are now officially posting to the insipid level of SHE WHO MUST NOT BE NAMED.
Click to expand...

You're fretting over a Spaniard who pines for Franco and his fascists.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Mac1958 said:


> I don't see any other threads on this one.  Weird.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I've burned through all the adjectives I can come up with to describe how embarrassing and temperamentally unfit for office this guy is, so I'll hold off a bit.
> .



/----- Thank you for pausing your Trump deranged syndrome rants. You remind me of the guy smacking himself in the head with a hammer. I asked why he would do that and he said, "It feels so good when I stop." 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Mac1958

Cellblock2429 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any other threads on this one.  Weird.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I've burned through all the adjectives I can come up with to describe how embarrassing and temperamentally unfit for office this guy is, so I'll hold off a bit.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /----- Thank you for pausing your Trump deranged syndrome rants. You remind me of the guy smacking himself in the head with a hammer. I asked why he would do that and he said, "It feels so good when I stop."
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

I'm sure that means something, but by all means, thanks for the input.
.


----------



## francoHFW

martybegan said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's the Hillary/Obama/Bill/Lerner/Soros etc etc special prosecutor coming? Never in the real world, dupe. All investigated and NOTHING DUHHHH...any argument? It's a CONSPIRACEEE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, don't need them. Just keep using that as a distraction while Trump slashes regulations and appoints excellent jurists to the federal courts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strange how only his businesses will profit, and his billionaire cronies, if he ever actually gets anything done...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same tired progressive lines are tired.
> 
> You never had an issue with Obama lining the pockets of his crony capitalist buddies, I guess the crumbs they threw your way were enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of Obama's policies undoing 35 years of pander to the rich GOP policy were passed but ACA...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ACA fucked up my health care, I will be glad when its gone.
Click to expand...

How so? No scams, no cutoffs, no bankruptcies. Too damn expensive, but we can at least see the problem...

Is there a law against going after the COST of health care here, which is behind all the problems. 50-100% more than anywhere else, worse lifetime.


----------



## francoHFW

Divine.Wind said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I admire and respect your "opinion" spam, dupissimus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only response your posts deserve is scorn and derision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ACTUALLY, that would be your entire New BS GOP propaganda machine. Poor America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congrats Franco, you are now officially posting to the insipid level of SHE WHO MUST NOT BE NAMED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're fretting over a Spaniard who pines for Franco and his fascists.
Click to expand...

I'm American DUHHHH. Franco is from Francophile, and I lived in Spain under Franco a couple months, and don't be such a nutjob. Fascism is RW no matter what "Liberal Fascism" and other RW nuttery says the last 15 years, superdupe. All the RW expats from the UK/US loved Franco for Law and Order and tough talk, just like many of  you RW GOPers would...


----------



## Divine Wind

francoHFW said:


> ....just like many of  you RW GOPers would...


I knew you hated Americans.  LOL

BTW, I'm not a "GOPer", but foreign anti-American, pro-Socialist pieces of shit never understand nor accept that fact.


----------



## francoHFW

Divine.Wind said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....just like many of  you RW GOPers would...
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you hated Americans.  LOL
> 
> BTW, I'm not a "GOPer", but foreign anti-American, pro-Socialist pieces of shit never understand nor accept that fact.
Click to expand...

And yet you believe all their crap and vote against Dems, so you're just THAT kind of of dupe of the greedy idiot rich GOP. Socialism everywhere but dupe world is just ALWAYS DEMOCRATIC, FAIR capitalism with a good safety net for the unfortunate. First sentence of my 1960 World Book article....the bible lol. I love Americans, but not the lying megarich scum who run the GOP now. See sig last line. My area went 73% Trump, the poor schmoes...lol.


----------



## francoHFW

Divine.Wind said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....just like many of  you RW GOPers would...
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you hated Americans.  LOL
> 
> BTW, I'm not a "GOPer", but foreign anti-American, pro-Socialist pieces of shit never understand nor accept that fact.
Click to expand...

BTW, anti-GOP and whatever the feq you call yourself is NOT anti-American, just anti-Pubcrappe hypocrisy and misinformation.


----------



## Divine Wind

francoHFW said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....just like many of  you RW GOPers would...
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you hated Americans.  LOL
> 
> BTW, I'm not a "GOPer", but foreign anti-American, pro-Socialist pieces of shit never understand nor accept that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW, anti-GOP and whatever the feq you call yourself is NOT anti-American, just anti-Pubcrappe hypocrisy and misinformation.
Click to expand...

Translation: _You are correct, DW.  I'm just being a fucking dickhead._

No worries, Franco.  Go kiss a Frenchman.


----------



## francoHFW

Divine.Wind said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....just like many of  you RW GOPers would...
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you hated Americans.  LOL
> 
> BTW, I'm not a "GOPer", but foreign anti-American, pro-Socialist pieces of shit never understand nor accept that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW, anti-GOP and whatever the feq you call yourself is NOT anti-American, just anti-Pubcrappe hypocrisy and misinformation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translation: _You are correct, DW.  I'm just being a fucking dickhead._
> 
> No worries, Franco.  Go kiss a Frenchman.
Click to expand...

You believe a pile of GOP character assassination and bs, like most Americans- that's why we've been going to helll for 30 years. See sig... I'll kiss a French woman, thanks. But they are the other great republic and #1 for quality of living, most visitors, won our Revolutionary War for us, including ignorant ugly Americans like you...Before you start, next time go thru Italy and Austria. lol


----------



## francoHFW

Divine.Wind said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....just like many of  you RW GOPers would...
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you hated Americans.  LOL
> 
> BTW, I'm not a "GOPer", but foreign anti-American, pro-Socialist pieces of shit never understand nor accept that fact.
Click to expand...

You just can't imagine RWer Anglo-Americans liking a fascist like Franco. I've seen it many times..."it's so safe!"


----------



## Divine Wind

francoHFW said:


> *You believe a pile of GOP character assassination and bs, like most Americans*- that's why we've been going to helll for 30 years. See sig... I'll kiss a French woman, thanks. But they are the other great republic and #1 for quality of living, most visitors, won our Revolutionary War for us, including ignorant ugly Americans like you...Before you start, next time go thru Italy and Austria. lol


A foreign anti-American lying about an American.  How novel. /sarcasm


----------



## Divine Wind

francoHFW said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....just like many of  you RW GOPers would...
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you hated Americans.  LOL
> 
> BTW, I'm not a "GOPer", but foreign anti-American, pro-Socialist pieces of shit never understand nor accept that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just can't imagine RWer Anglo-Americans liking a fascist like Franco. I've seen it many times..."it's so safe!"
Click to expand...

Another lie, but you seem set to lie about me and anyone else right of pure Socialism so knock yourself out.


----------



## francoHFW

Divine.Wind said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You believe a pile of GOP character assassination and bs, like most Americans*- that's why we've been going to helll for 30 years. See sig... I'll kiss a French woman, thanks. But they are the other great republic and #1 for quality of living, most visitors, won our Revolutionary War for us, including ignorant ugly Americans like you...Before you start, next time go thru Italy and Austria. lol
> 
> 
> 
> A foreign anti-American lying about an American.  How novel. /sarcasm
Click to expand...

You believe Hillary was crooked, probably Bill, the Foundation, Lerner etc etc. ALL INVESTIGATED- GARBAGE, dupe.. Just because I've traveled, am educated, can carry on a civil debate, doesn't make me foreign, anti-American, or lying, ugly American hater dupe. lol


----------



## francoHFW

Divine.Wind said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....just like many of  you RW GOPers would...
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you hated Americans.  LOL
> 
> BTW, I'm not a "GOPer", but foreign anti-American, pro-Socialist pieces of shit never understand nor accept that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just can't imagine RWer Anglo-Americans liking a fascist like Franco. I've seen it many times..."it's so safe!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another lie, but you seem set to lie about me and anyone else left of pure Socialism so knock yourself out.
Click to expand...

You're an anarchist? What next? My lad, I OWNED a bar in Fuengirola and was surrounded with UK, US, and Aussie expats, many of whom were afraid of democracy in Spain.


----------



## Divine Wind

francoHFW said:


> You're an anarchist? What next? My lad, I OWNED a bar in Fuengirola and was surrounded with UK, US, and Aussie expats, many of whom were afraid of democracy in Spain.


1) Not an anarchist.

2) No American says "My lad". 

3) Talk is cheap.  Your frequent anti-American posts speak a lot louder than you claims of owning a bar in Spain....although that does jive with your love of Spain.


----------



## Divine Wind

francoHFW said:


> You believe Hillary was crooked, probably Bill, the Foundation, Lerner etc etc. ALL INVESTIGATED- GARBAGE, dupe.. Just because I've traveled, am educated, can carry on a civil debate, doesn't make me foreign, anti-American, or lying, ugly American hater dupe. lol


Another lie or just proof of your stupidity.  There is a difference between "garbage" and "nothing prosecutable".  How many people were convicted and sent to prison for Whitewater?  How many did Bill Clinton pardon?  Did Hillary lie about sending classified material in her private email?  

If you can't answer those questions, I'll be happy to do so since they all prove you are either stupid, ignorant or a fucking liar.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Divine.Wind said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You believe Hillary was crooked, probably Bill, the Foundation, Lerner etc etc. ALL INVESTIGATED- GARBAGE, dupe.. Just because I've traveled, am educated, can carry on a civil debate, doesn't make me foreign, anti-American, or lying, ugly American hater dupe. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Another lie or just proof of your stupidity.  There is a difference between "garbage" and "nothing prosecutable".  How many people were convicted and sent to prison for Whitewater?  How many did Bill Clinton pardon?  Did Hillary lie about sending classified material in her private email?
> 
> If you can't answer those questions, I'll be happy to do so since they all prove you are either stupid, ignorant or a fucking liar.
Click to expand...


 l*ie or just proof of your stupidity.*

it is not limited to one or the other just saying 

--LOL


----------



## francoHFW

Divine.Wind said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an anarchist? What next? My lad, I OWNED a bar in Fuengirola and was surrounded with UK, US, and Aussie expats, many of whom were afraid of democracy in Spain.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Not an anarchist.
> 
> 2) No American says "My lad".
> 
> 3) Talk is cheap.  Your frequent anti-American posts speak a lot louder than you claims of owning a bar in Spain....although that does jive with your love of Spain.
Click to expand...

You said you were left of pure socialism (communism), and that's anarchist- everywhere but ignorant dupeworld.

LOL. Mother was English. My father joined the Brit army before Pearl Harbor and met her in India. Her sister built the bar but was killed in 1971. Very scary, ugly American dingbat. lol

The greedy idiot brainwashing wrecking America GOP are not America, dupe.


----------



## francoHFW

jon_berzerk said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You believe Hillary was crooked, probably Bill, the Foundation, Lerner etc etc. ALL INVESTIGATED- GARBAGE, dupe.. Just because I've traveled, am educated, can carry on a civil debate, doesn't make me foreign, anti-American, or lying, ugly American hater dupe. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Another lie or just proof of your stupidity.  There is a difference between "garbage" and "nothing prosecutable".  How many people were convicted and sent to prison for Whitewater?  How many did Bill Clinton pardon?  Did Hillary lie about sending classified material in her private email?
> 
> If you can't answer those questions, I'll be happy to do so since they all prove you are either stupid, ignorant or a fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> l*ie or just proof of your stupidity.*
> 
> it is not limited to one or the other just saying
> 
> --LOL
Click to expand...

Nope.
None. Stupid witch hunt. 
None. Legal traps, dupe.
No.


----------



## Divine Wind

francoHFW said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an anarchist? What next? My lad, I OWNED a bar in Fuengirola and was surrounded with UK, US, and Aussie expats, many of whom were afraid of democracy in Spain.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Not an anarchist.
> 
> 2) No American says "My lad".
> 
> 3) Talk is cheap.  Your frequent anti-American posts speak a lot louder than you claims of owning a bar in Spain....although that does jive with your love of Spain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you were left of pure socialism (communism), and that's anarchist- everywhere but ignorant dupeworld.
> 
> LOL. Mother was English. My father joined the Brit army before Pearl Harbor and met her in India. Her sister built the bar but was killed in 1971. Very scary, ugly American dingbat. lol
> 
> The greedy idiot brainwashing wrecking America GOP are not America, dupe.
Click to expand...

1) A mistake on my part which I've corrected.  

2) Thanks for the history, but it just goes further to prove you are not an American, just an American-hater.

3) They are part of the American government, but what does that have to do with the convictions for Whitewater, Bill Clinton's pardoning of his friends and Hillary's lying about sending classified material through her email?   "dupe"? Thanks for the insult, it just proves you are on the defensive.


----------



## Divine Wind

francoHFW said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You believe Hillary was crooked, probably Bill, the Foundation, Lerner etc etc. ALL INVESTIGATED- GARBAGE, dupe.. Just because I've traveled, am educated, can carry on a civil debate, doesn't make me foreign, anti-American, or lying, ugly American hater dupe. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Another lie or just proof of your stupidity.  There is a difference between "garbage" and "nothing prosecutable".  How many people were convicted and sent to prison for Whitewater?  How many did Bill Clinton pardon?  Did Hillary lie about sending classified material in her private email?
> 
> If you can't answer those questions, I'll be happy to do so since they all prove you are either stupid, ignorant or a fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> l*ie or just proof of your stupidity.*
> 
> it is not limited to one or the other just saying
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.
> None. Stupid witch hunt.
> None. Legal traps, dupe.
> No.
Click to expand...

More lies....and/or just stupidity.  I do not expect foreign anti-Americans to understand the long history of shady dealings the Clintons have made from Little Rock to files suddenly showing up on a table to the Lincoln bedroom.


----------



## jon_berzerk

francoHFW said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You believe Hillary was crooked, probably Bill, the Foundation, Lerner etc etc. ALL INVESTIGATED- GARBAGE, dupe.. Just because I've traveled, am educated, can carry on a civil debate, doesn't make me foreign, anti-American, or lying, ugly American hater dupe. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Another lie or just proof of your stupidity.  There is a difference between "garbage" and "nothing prosecutable".  How many people were convicted and sent to prison for Whitewater?  How many did Bill Clinton pardon?  Did Hillary lie about sending classified material in her private email?
> 
> If you can't answer those questions, I'll be happy to do so since they all prove you are either stupid, ignorant or a fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> l*ie or just proof of your stupidity.*
> 
> it is not limited to one or the other just saying
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.
> None. Stupid witch hunt.
> None. Legal traps, dupe.
> No.
Click to expand...



--LOL

sorry you are once again incorrect


----------



## francoHFW

Divine.Wind said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an anarchist? What next? My lad, I OWNED a bar in Fuengirola and was surrounded with UK, US, and Aussie expats, many of whom were afraid of democracy in Spain.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Not an anarchist.
> 
> 2) No American says "My lad".
> 
> 3) Talk is cheap.  Your frequent anti-American posts speak a lot louder than you claims of owning a bar in Spain....although that does jive with your love of Spain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you were left of pure socialism (communism), and that's anarchist- everywhere but ignorant dupeworld.
> 
> LOL. Mother was English. My father joined the Brit army before Pearl Harbor and met her in India. Her sister built the bar but was killed in 1971. Very scary, ugly American dingbat. lol
> 
> The greedy idiot brainwashing wrecking America GOP are not America, dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) A mistake on my part which I've corrected.
> 
> 2) Thanks for the history, but it just goes further to prove you are not an American, just an American-hater.
> 
> 3) They are part of the American government, but what does that have to do with the convictions for Whitewater, Bill Clinton's pardoning of his friends and Hillary's lying about sending classified material through her email?   "dupe"? Thanks for the insult, it just proves you are on the defensive.
Click to expand...

1)
2) Only hate lies, which the New BS GOP and Dem corruption tales are based on.
3) That was an endless GOP witch hunt which could only be stopped with pardons. Another GOP disgrace.


----------



## francoHFW

jon_berzerk said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You believe Hillary was crooked, probably Bill, the Foundation, Lerner etc etc. ALL INVESTIGATED- GARBAGE, dupe.. Just because I've traveled, am educated, can carry on a civil debate, doesn't make me foreign, anti-American, or lying, ugly American hater dupe. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Another lie or just proof of your stupidity.  There is a difference between "garbage" and "nothing prosecutable".  How many people were convicted and sent to prison for Whitewater?  How many did Bill Clinton pardon?  Did Hillary lie about sending classified material in her private email?
> 
> If you can't answer those questions, I'll be happy to do so since they all prove you are either stupid, ignorant or a fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> l*ie or just proof of your stupidity.*
> 
> it is not limited to one or the other just saying
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.
> None. Stupid witch hunt.
> None. Legal traps, dupe.
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> --LOL
> 
> sorry you are once again incorrect
Click to expand...

How the hell would you Fox/Rush/WHATEVER bots know? A disgrace. Poor America.


----------



## francoHFW

Divine.Wind said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You believe Hillary was crooked, probably Bill, the Foundation, Lerner etc etc. ALL INVESTIGATED- GARBAGE, dupe.. Just because I've traveled, am educated, can carry on a civil debate, doesn't make me foreign, anti-American, or lying, ugly American hater dupe. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Another lie or just proof of your stupidity.  There is a difference between "garbage" and "nothing prosecutable".  How many people were convicted and sent to prison for Whitewater?  How many did Bill Clinton pardon?  Did Hillary lie about sending classified material in her private email?
> 
> If you can't answer those questions, I'll be happy to do so since they all prove you are either stupid, ignorant or a fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> l*ie or just proof of your stupidity.*
> 
> it is not limited to one or the other just saying
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.
> None. Stupid witch hunt.
> None. Legal traps, dupe.
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies....and/or just stupidity.  I do not expect foreign anti-Americans to understand the long history of shady dealings the Clintons have made from Little Rock to files suddenly showing up on a table to the Lincoln bedroom.
Click to expand...

I'll go with our justice system, thanks. Your knowledge of endless GOP character assassinations is impressive.


----------



## francoHFW

Divine.Wind said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....just like many of  you RW GOPers would...
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you hated Americans.  LOL
> 
> BTW, I'm not a "GOPer", but foreign anti-American, pro-Socialist pieces of shit never understand nor accept that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW, anti-GOP and whatever the feq you call yourself is NOT anti-American, just anti-Pubcrappe hypocrisy and misinformation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translation: _You are correct, DW.  I'm just being a fucking dickhead._
> 
> No worries, Franco.  Go kiss a Frenchman.
Click to expand...

I'm arguing facts. As always, the hate is on the RW, and based on bs propaganda, hate and ignorance from the greedy idiot GOP rich. Murdoch, Adelson, Kochs, Moonies and a few others...Dupe is the most important political product of the last 30 years. AntiAmerican hating dickhead POS is frustration at being shown to be misinformed...


----------



## Divine Wind

francoHFW said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an anarchist? What next? My lad, I OWNED a bar in Fuengirola and was surrounded with UK, US, and Aussie expats, many of whom were afraid of democracy in Spain.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Not an anarchist.
> 
> 2) No American says "My lad".
> 
> 3) Talk is cheap.  Your frequent anti-American posts speak a lot louder than you claims of owning a bar in Spain....although that does jive with your love of Spain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you were left of pure socialism (communism), and that's anarchist- everywhere but ignorant dupeworld.
> 
> LOL. Mother was English. My father joined the Brit army before Pearl Harbor and met her in India. Her sister built the bar but was killed in 1971. Very scary, ugly American dingbat. lol
> 
> The greedy idiot brainwashing wrecking America GOP are not America, dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) A mistake on my part which I've corrected.
> 
> 2) Thanks for the history, but it just goes further to prove you are not an American, just an American-hater.
> 
> 3) They are part of the American government, but what does that have to do with the convictions for Whitewater, Bill Clinton's pardoning of his friends and Hillary's lying about sending classified material through her email?   "dupe"? Thanks for the insult, it just proves you are on the defensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1)
> 2) Only hate lies, which the New BS GOP and Dem corruption tales are based on.
> 3) That was an endless GOP witch hunt which could only be stopped with pardons. Another GOP disgrace.
Click to expand...

That's a major difference between us; you're a die-hard defender of the Democrats and cannot see the inherent corruption within it.  I'm not a Republican and haven't been been one for over six years.  

There is cronyism in the RNC too, but not to the level of the DNC.  The RNC pushed Jeb! and not only didn't Jeb! _not_ get the nomination, but their last fucking choice on the planet _did_ get the nomination.  The Russian hacking of the DNC proved how corrupt the DNC was in pushing Hillary to become their nominee.  You are free to call that a "witch hunt", but most people don't trust Hillary R. Clinton as shown by her poll numbers.


----------



## Divine Wind

francoHFW said:


> I'm arguing facts....


Bullshit.  You're arguing opinion.


----------



## Divine Wind

francoHFW said:


> I'll go with our justice system, thanks. Your knowledge of endless GOP character assassinations is impressive.


The Spanish one or the French one?

Although Louisiana law does have a lot of French history behind it, most American law is British-based including  Blackstone's Ratio.  Blackstone's Ratio: Is it more important to protect innocence or punish guilt?

_”*etter that ten guilty persons escape, than that one innocent suffer.”*_*

Which is why we see OJ go free for murder and Hillary walk on corruption and classified material violation charges. *


----------



## protectionist

Divine.Wind said:


> So it's a bet or not?  Talk is cheap and if I'm going to waste my time with you, I'd like to come away with a few years of USMB Gold Memberships.


I know of no way of betting in a computer forum, and I'm too damn poor to bet anyway. i'm retired, and I'm broke much of the time.  I'm content with just seeing things going my way and they are - big time.


----------



## protectionist

Divine.Wind said:


> Translation:  _You are 100% correct DW!_
> 
> No worries, kid.  One day you'll either see the errors of your ways or die a bitter old man who feels the world owes him a life.


I'm ALREADY a bitter old man (71), but I'm still happy basically.  I get pleasure from doing what 99.9999% of people can't do (no matter how much money they have) >> that is playing 4 musical instruments, all on a professional level.  I also get pleasure from correcting guys like you, from the error of YOUR ways.


----------



## protectionist

Xelor said:


> He "talks like" (comports himself like) some of the people, namely those in the rogues gallery of precociously maladjusted miscreants whose malignant metastasis of obloquy flows with no more restraint than the tics of one suffering from Tourette's Syndrome.


Nah. He talks like ALL the people (educated, uneducated, rich, poor, and all not hoodwinked by liberal propaganda)  

Observe Carefully the Way Liberals Talk


----------



## protectionist

playtime said:


> he may not hate women, but he sure as hell doesn't respect them.  his track record over the years proves it so easily.


*FALSE!*  Wanna talk "track record" ?  Trump hired women to management positions back in the 1970s, long before it was common to do so. You don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## protectionist

Divine.Wind said:


> I never heard of them until SNL had a skit about them a month or so ago and I had to Google them.  Trump certainly has improved their PR rating.  Free advertising! They should send Trump a Christmas card every year for as long as he lives.


True. Without him, they'd be just another couple of LLL's (Lost Liberal Losers)


----------



## Divine Wind

protectionist said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's a bet or not?  Talk is cheap and if I'm going to waste my time with you, I'd like to come away with a few years of USMB Gold Memberships.
> 
> 
> 
> I know of no way of betting in a computer forum, and I'm too damn poor to bet anyway. i'm retired, and I'm broke much of the time.  I'm content with just seeing things going my way and they are - big time.
Click to expand...

Talk is cheap.  As I mentioned, the bet would be a USMB Gold supporting membership; $25/year.  Loser pays USMB $25 in the winner's name.  Therefore, I won't have any personal info on you and you won't have any on me.  Only the USMB admin would know where the money came from.  Everyone could see by the Gold banner under the Winner's name whether or not the loser paid.


----------



## Divine Wind

protectionist said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never heard of them until SNL had a skit about them a month or so ago and I had to Google them.  Trump certainly has improved their PR rating.  Free advertising! They should send Trump a Christmas card every year for as long as he lives.
> 
> 
> 
> True. Without him, they'd be just another couple of LLL's (Lost Liberal Losers)
Click to expand...

Yes.  Thanks to Trump's insecurities, they are now world famous and will be raking in big bucks for years to come.


----------



## protectionist

Divine.Wind said:


> Talk is cheap.  As I mentioned, the bet would be a USMB Gold supporting membership; $25/year.  Loser pays USMB $25 in the winner's name.  Therefore, I won't have any personal info on you and you won't have any on me.  Only the USMB admin would know where the money came from.  Everyone could see by the Gold banner under the Winner's name whether or not the loser paid.


You already got my answer.  Now stop pestering me. I'm busy talking to to REAL USMB posters.


----------



## protectionist

Divine.Wind said:


> Yes.  Thanks to Trump's insecurities, they are now world famous and will be raking in big bucks for years to come.


If Trump was insecure, he wouldn't be a multibillionaire, 3 times married to hotties, and now POTUS.  

YOU'RE the insecure one.


----------



## Divine Wind

protectionist said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk is cheap.  As I mentioned, the bet would be a USMB Gold supporting membership; $25/year.  Loser pays USMB $25 in the winner's name.  Therefore, I won't have any personal info on you and you won't have any on me.  Only the USMB admin would know where the money came from.  Everyone could see by the Gold banner under the Winner's name whether or not the loser paid.
> 
> 
> 
> You already got my answer.  Now stop pestering me. I'm busy talking to to REAL USMB posters.
Click to expand...

Translation:  _You're correct, DW; talk is cheap and I'm cheap_. 

No worries.  Go blow your horn or stroke your, ummm, guitar.   Besides, everyone will easily see I'm correct in less than 4 years.



Divine.Wind said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soon-to-be-President Pence will be fine.  I'm more curious who will be the new VP.  Rubio would be my choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Your political dreams are even more screwball than your Ivanka panting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $25 says Trump won't last his entire single term.  $50 says he won't be reelected.  Bet?
> 
> Pssst.  That's a $75 loss to you if he resigns.
Click to expand...


----------



## Divine Wind

protectionist said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> $25 says Trump won't last his entire single term.  $50 says he won't be reelected.  Bet?
> 
> Pssst.  That's a $75 loss to you if he resigns.
> 
> 
> 
> He'll still be president in 2024.  Then Pence for 8 more years.  Newsflash >  Democrats died in 2014, (and they ain't coming back)
> 
> SCOTUS, President, Congress >> all Republican/Conservative.  YAY!!!
Click to expand...

Nice prediction but even you won't risk $25 betting on it.


----------



## Divine Wind

protectionist said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Thanks to Trump's insecurities, they are now world famous and will be raking in big bucks for years to come.
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump was insecure, he wouldn't be a multibillionaire, 3 times married to hotties, and now POTUS.
> 
> YOU'RE the insecure one.
Click to expand...

One doesn't have to do with the other.  Trump is insecure as shown by the fact he is compelled to respond via Tweets to every perceived slight, even from two LW nobody talking heads.  Furthermore, not only was he compelled to respond, but he lied about it: anyone bleeding from plastic surgery would be in the hospital, not partying.  

You're free to claim I'm insecure, but you're the one who won't even bet $25 that Trump will still be in office the morning of *January 20th, 2021 *whereas I'm willing to bet I'm right.  Dream on horn-blower.


----------



## protectionist

Divine.Wind said:


> Nice prediction but even you won't risk $25 betting on it.


You can pretend that if it makes you feel better. You have to have some solace somehow in your politics, which is disintegrating before your (our) eyes.


----------



## protectionist

Divine.Wind said:


> One doesn't have to do with the other.  Trump is insecure as shown by the fact he is compelled to respond via Tweets to every perceived slight, even from two LW nobody talking heads.  Furthermore, not only was he compelled to respond, but he lied about it: anyone bleeding from plastic surgery would be in the hospital, not partying.
> 
> You're free to claim I'm insecure, but you're the one who won't even bet $25 that Trump will still be in office the morning of *January 20th, 2021 *whereas I'm willing to bet I'm right.  Dream on horn-blower.


Why is tweeting connected with insecurity ?   Actually, it's just another way of communicating (which wisely bypasses the fake news media)  As for dreaming, we know who's doing that.


----------



## Divine Wind

protectionist said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice prediction but even you won't risk $25 betting on it.
> 
> 
> 
> You can pretend that if it makes you feel better. You have to have some solace somehow in your politics, which is disintegrating before your (our) eyes.
Click to expand...

I'm content to wait until 20JAN21.


----------



## protectionist

Divine.Wind said:


> I'm content to wait until 20JAN21.



Only thing wrong with this article (which you should read) is where they call the 2016 election a >> _"solid popular vote victory" _which only a complete idiot would agree with. We all know the million of illegal alien votes, is the only reason Hillary vote count even appeared to be close.  In reality she was trounced (popular & electoral)  This party ain't coming back, friend.  Click link >>

Admitting the death of Democratic Party politics

Is The Democratic Party Going Extinct?

The Democratic Party’s Death by Identity Politics - PaulCraigRoberts.org

The Democratic Party Deserved To Die | HuffPost


----------



## Divine Wind

protectionist said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice prediction but even you won't risk $25 betting on it.
> 
> 
> 
> You can pretend that if it makes you feel better. You have to have some solace somehow in your politics, which is disintegrating before your (our) eyes.
Click to expand...

Pretend what?  I made a prediction, you made a prediction.  I am willing to put my money where my mouth is, you are not.  Regardless, we'll all know in a few short years....if not sooner.  I think sooner.  Now go blow your kazoo on that.


----------



## Divine Wind

protectionist said:


> Why is tweeting connected with insecurity ?   Actually, it's just another way of communicating (which wisely bypasses the fake news media)  As for dreaming, we know who's doing that.


It's not tweeting that is insecure, but what the tweets say.  

People like Mika and Morning Joe are playing Trump like a drum.  Want to get a laughable 3AM tweet from Trump?  Just label him thin-skinned, small-handed or incompetent on public television and he'll tweet like a canary.  

Trump won't last his full term.  He hasn't got it in him.


----------



## playtime

protectionist said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> he may not hate women, but he sure as hell doesn't respect them.  his track record over the years proves it so easily.
> 
> 
> 
> *FALSE!*  Wanna talk "track record" ?  Trump hired women to management positions back in the 1970s, long before it was common to do so. You don't know what you're talking about.
Click to expand...


uh-huh.  * TRUE! *he whored all around NYC back in the day  are with marla maples---   di-rectlly flaunting his affair in the face of the mother of his children...  AND brought both of them on an aspen vacation at the same time.... bragging about it on howard stern when they met up with each other  AND rating women on how 'acceptable' they are on his show....

so stfu asswipe.  YOU don't know wtf YOU are talking about.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Pogo

playtime said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> he may not hate women, but he sure as hell doesn't respect them.  his track record over the years proves it so easily.
> 
> 
> 
> *FALSE!*  Wanna talk "track record" ?  Trump hired women to management positions back in the 1970s, long before it was common to do so. You don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  * TRUE! *he whored all around NYC back in the day  are with marla maples---   di-rectlly flaunting his affair in the face of the mother of his children...  AND brought both of them on an aspen vacation at the same time.... bragging about it on howard stern when they met up with each other  AND rating women on how 'acceptable' they are on his show....
Click to expand...


_And_ used not one but _two_ imaginary friends, "John Miller" and "John Barron" (he hadn't yet expanded into exotic names like "Jim") to call the media and make sure he got the splash on those imaginary exploits that his pointlessly insatiable ego demands.

Not sure there's any case on record of Rump describing any female anywhere that didn't have something to do with "what she looks like" -- even his own daughters.  And of course if it's a woman that dares to call him out for his tiny-fingered little ego it'll inevitable have something to do with "blood".


----------



## basquebromance

Trump tweets analysis according to twitter: Since taking office, Trump has tweeted 113X about the media, 57X with "fake news" phrase


----------



## playtime

Pogo said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> he may not hate women, but he sure as hell doesn't respect them.  his track record over the years proves it so easily.
> 
> 
> 
> *FALSE!*  Wanna talk "track record" ?  Trump hired women to management positions back in the 1970s, long before it was common to do so. You don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  * TRUE! *he whored all around NYC back in the day  are with marla maples---   di-rectlly flaunting his affair in the face of the mother of his children...  AND brought both of them on an aspen vacation at the same time.... bragging about it on howard stern when they met up with each other  AND rating women on how 'acceptable' they are on his show....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _And_ used not one but _two_ imaginary friends, "John Miller" and "John Barron" (he hadn't yet expanded into exotic names like "Jim") to call the media and make sure he got the splash on those imaginary exploits that his pointlessly insatiable ego demands.
> 
> *Not sure there's any case on record of Rump describing any female anywhere that didn't have something to do with "what she looks like"* *-- even his own daughters.*  And of course if it's a woman that dares to call him out for his tiny-fingered little ego it'll inevitable have something to do with "blood".
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media is taking it easier on Trump than any President in history
> 
> ANY other president who pulled anywhere near  the crap that Trump has would have been driven out of Washington
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shitfling, you may be a fucking liar, but GODDAMNED aren't you fucking stupid.....
> 
> The little Goebbels of the DNC propaganda corps are in an open war to subvert the government of the United States through a propaganda war.  Tokyo Rose was far more loyal to America than CNN or Jeff Bezos' Washington Post are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually many have.  Democrats get away with far worse every election.  Right now their busy accusing Republicans of wanting to kill thousands of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again, my friend
> 
> No Democrat in history has gotten away with what Trump has
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the left media is finnaly getting called for what they got away for decades... doesn't that make you proud to be an American?
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Actually they are not

The Media is still doing a legitimate job in reporting on Trump
It turns out in story after story that Trumps facts are wrong

Trump is a fake president


----------



## playtime

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shitfling, you may be a fucking liar, but GODDAMNED aren't you fucking stupid.....
> 
> The little Goebbels of the DNC propaganda corps are in an open war to subvert the government of the United States through a propaganda war.  Tokyo Rose was far more loyal to America than CNN or Jeff Bezos' Washington Post are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually many have.  Democrats get away with far worse every election.  Right now their busy accusing Republicans of wanting to kill thousands of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again, my friend
> 
> No Democrat in history has gotten away with what Trump has
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the left media is finnaly getting called for what they got away for decades... doesn't that make you proud to be an American?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they are not
> 
> The Media is still doing a legitimate job in reporting on Trump
> It turns out in story after story that Trumps facts are wrong
> 
> Trump is a fake president
Click to expand...


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shitfling, you may be a fucking liar, but GODDAMNED aren't you fucking stupid.....
> 
> The little Goebbels of the DNC propaganda corps are in an open war to subvert the government of the United States through a propaganda war.  Tokyo Rose was far more loyal to America than CNN or Jeff Bezos' Washington Post are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually many have.  Democrats get away with far worse every election.  Right now their busy accusing Republicans of wanting to kill thousands of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again, my friend
> 
> No Democrat in history has gotten away with what Trump has
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the left media is finnaly getting called for what they got away for decades... doesn't that make you proud to be an American?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they are not
> 
> The Media is still doing a legitimate job in reporting on Trump
> It turns out in story after story that Trumps facts are wrong
> 
> Trump is a fake president
Click to expand...

The fake media hasn't been "legitimate" in 10 years, and now they are deep into the realm of lunacy.


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually many have.  Democrats get away with far worse every election.  Right now their busy accusing Republicans of wanting to kill thousands of people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, my friend
> 
> No Democrat in history has gotten away with what Trump has
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the left media is finnaly getting called for what they got away for decades... doesn't that make you proud to be an American?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they are not
> 
> The Media is still doing a legitimate job in reporting on Trump
> It turns out in story after story that Trumps facts are wrong
> 
> Trump is a fake president
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

And you're a dumbass.


----------



## basquebromance

Psycho Joe BEGGED Ailes and Shine dozens of times for a job on Fox while working at NBC. so sad!


----------



## Pogo

basquebromance said:


> Psycho Joe BEGGED Ailes and Shine dozens of times for a job on Fox while working at NBC. so sad!



Link?


Yeah -- guess not.


----------



## basquebromance

Psycho Joe says Trump is destroying the GOP.

 No. The GOP destroyed itself awhile ago. That's why Trump won.


----------

